#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-07
<Skrzyp> Strzaua, at
<Skrzyp> Ale musisz nię nagimnastykować
<Skrzyp> Najlepiej man at
<Strzaua> skrzyp wlasnie widze to at, czytam manuala, ale jestem poczatkujacy i jeszcze nie za bardzo widze jak taka komenda ma wygladac mniej wiecej
<Strzaua> skrzyp sama sciezka do programu + at 08:00 sprawi ze program sie odpali o 8 tak?
<ntat> Ja używam dla opóźnien sleep, np. jak chcę kompa wyłączyć za 2h, to: sleep 7200; halt
<ntat> :)
<ntat> Skrzyp, znasz jakiś program, który zrzucałby zdjęcia z kamery internetowej ale w konsoli?
<Skrzyp> ntat, mount i cp :P
<ntat> Można zawsze użyć motion ale to raczej do monitorowania jest program
<Skrzyp> http://blog.4zal.net/public-domain/
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> myślicie, że można już robić update do 10.10? :
<Wizard> :>
 * Wizard ziewa
<PoKrAk> wrrr natty zaczyna mnie wpieniać :/
<PoKrAk> po distupgrade e17 sie wykorbiło
<PoKrAk> tfu po upgrade
 * Wizard zrobił update do 10.10
<Wizard> tera reboot
<Wizard> ciekawe, czy będzie działać
<PoKrAk> ja odpuszczam ubuntu
<PoKrAk> zrobie przesuiadke na pinguy a jak sie to nie sprawdzi to debian
<sponsoriada> witam, panowie mam taki problem po zainstalowaniu sterowników do ati podłączam monitor do laptopa przez vga i nie wykrywa go od razu, trzeba wejśc w panel konfiguracyjny ati, jednak jak się to robik to od razu wywala gdm albo grafike po restarcie gdm wszystko wraca do normy i świeci na obu monitorach ktoś wie jak zobaczyć czemu tak się dzieje?
<PoKrAk> wygeneruj konfiguracje xorg`a
<sponsoriada> jak mam to zrobić?
<PoKrAk> normalnie
<PoKrAk> X -configura
<PoKrAk> X -configure
<shpaq> mornin'
<czester> Re.
<czester> Siema shpaq, stary dziadzie
<shpaq> czester: siema, siema
<czester> Co za nuda
<czester> Nic się w robocie nie dzieje
<czester> Ale jeszcze tylko 5h i misje będą do wykonania
<czester> Ciekawe czy jak ponad miesiąc temu oddałem karty do wymiany to będą jeszcze czekać w banku na mnie
<czester> :D
<shpaq> pewnie będą
<czester> Tzn. ja to oddałem jeszcze w grudniu
<czester> :D
<shpaq> oni tego nie wyrzucają
<czester> Bo moja visa już mi wypadła z App Store
<czester> Muszę ją na nowo dodać
<czester> A jak nie mam karty to się nie da
<czester> Dobrze, że na amazon mogę płacić jeszcze tą kartą
<czester> Chociaż fizycznie wcale jej nie mam :D
<Skrzyp> Zieew
<czester> Została mi tylko Maestro, ale to gówno jak cholera
<czester> No i kredytówka, której już nie chcę używać ;-P
<shpaq> kredytówki są złe
 * shpaq nie lubi
 * Skrzyp nie lubi krat w ogóle
<Skrzyp> *kart
<Skrzyp> banków też
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, chcesz mieć zagwozdkę? Zobacz na mojego joggera :P
<czester> No ja mam debet 2400zł
<czester> Muszę go spłacić jak najszybciej
<ChaosEngine> mornin
<Skrzyp> :P
<czester> Karty płatnicze są spoko
<bt4> witam
<czester> Nie trzeba nosić dużo gotówki
<czester> Jak dla mnie jak ktoś np. nosi 1000zł w portfelu to jest zjebem.
<czester> Najczęściej wioskowe dresy noszą grube portfele i płacą gotówką
<czester> Przychodzi koleś w dresie i skórze, wyciąga swoje talary zarobione na budowie w UK i kupuje etiu
<czester> etui
<czester> :D
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> kto uzywa awn ?
<manishe> siema z rana
<foreste> jak dodac networkmanager do awn ?
<Skrzyp> foreste, ale że apple powiadamiana czy ikonke?
<foreste> ikonke ew applet do awn
<foreste> bo chce pozbyc wiesniaczkich paneli gnome ;d
<foreste> awn ma jeden minus
<foreste> tylko jeden panel ;(
<foreste> na gorze bym dal 2 z sensorami etc ;p
<foreste> a docky i cairo dock za ubogie ;E
<Skrzyp> foreste, w widżetach masz notification applet
<Skrzyp> zresztą, ja mam mix - AWN na programy i widżey i mały panelik gnome na zegar, MeMenu i pare takich
<foreste> padl
<foreste> .notification area
<PoKrAk> padł packages.enlightenment.org :/
<foreste> Skrzyp:  taki ikone mam :(
<Skrzyp> bomba
<Skrzyp> (tak, ta errorowa z macintosha) :P
<foreste> a jak wywalic apllet gnome ;p
<Skrzyp> foreste, panel? Tak w ogóle?
<foreste> tak
<foreste> caly panel zgnome
<Wizard> praeym, usuń?
<foreste> nie aktywne
<Wizard> to odblokuj applety
<Wizard> chyba, że w musi być przynajmniej jeden
<Wizard> to po prostu go ubij
<Wizard> i wywal z sesji
<suitch> czesc Wizard
<foreste> nie  aktywne
<foreste> nawet wywaleniu aplletow
<Wizard> cześć suitch
<Wizard> foreste: no o chyba napisałem ci?
<Wizard> nie będę sobie teraz psuł misternej konfiguracji, żeby ci łopatologicznie wykazać, że nie umiesz
<foreste> a gdzie sesja ?
<bartek> zrobilem inaczej ;d
<bartek> zabralem uprawnienia uruchamiania gnome panel
<foreste> http://forum.dobreprogramy.pl/gallery/image_page.php?album_id=1&image_id=3637
<foreste> moje
<czester> Chwalimy się zrzutami?;-P
<foreste> no
<foreste> zw
<foreste> na pc ide
<fi9o> foreste: Jak na moje oko wszystko elo elo, procz tego tlena ;p
<foreste> bede za 1 h
<fi9o> Nie potrafie zrozumiec jego uzytkownikow.
<foreste> tlen rox ;d
<fi9o> Ni chu chu.
<fi9o> Pidgin/ekg2 > *
<foreste> bd
<Wizard> heh
<manishe> masakra serwery debiana przeciazone, sciaga mi sie pakiet z predkoscia 100KBps;/
<manishe> apt-get powinien korzystac z jigdo
<PoKrAk> hmm zaraz sprawdze
<manishe> albo torent;/
<czester> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/1117992/Capture%20d%E2%80%99%C3%A9cran%202011-02-07%20%C3%A0%2011.09.11.png
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4uwhacv> (at dl.dropbox.com)
<czester> :D
<qermit> czester: jak sie nazywa ten temat w ubuntu?
<manishe> czester: mam taki sam temat:)
<czester> hehehe
<manishe> qermit: to do emeralda temat, mac os x cos tam:D
<qermit> esmeralda?
<czester> ehe ;-P
<manishe> http://gnome-look.org/content/show.php/Aqua+aero.?content=72934
<manishe> chyba ten
<czester> Nie, to nie ten ;-)
<manishe> znalazlem OSX-Tiger theme 0.1
<manishe> dla gtk
<manishe> bez esmaralda
<czester> emeralda
<czester> Jak już o czymś piszesz to pisz dobrze ;-P
<manishe> fak
<manishe> zmusiles mnie, zebym zajrzal do folderu emeralda (leń:P)
<manishe> Aqua Matte 2.2 (OS X Layout)
<manishe> :D
<manishe> taki sam masz?
<lisu> re
<PoKrAk> no ładnie dysk z testowym debianem jest rozp*&^%$y heh tak jak czułem
<PoKrAk> zobaczymy czy fsck sobie z tym poradzi
<manishe> PoKrAk: a co to za dysk? bad sectory ma?
<PoKrAk> szakos 80`tka
<czester> manishe: Tylko to nie jest ubuntu ;-P
<manishe> no i co?
<manishe> ja akurat mam taki an ubuntu
<manishe> a teraz na golym debianie siedze;f
<PoKrAk> manishe: to o wiele lepiej niz na "ubranym"  ubuntu
<czester> manishe: Ale to żaden linux.
<manishe> czester: a co to za system/urzadzenie w takim razie?
<czester> manishe: A na co wygląda?
<manishe> PoKrAk: tak, szczegolnie jak widze staty z cpufreq-info;)
<qermit> czester: windows?
<qermit> pewnie hakintosz
<manishe> czester: nokia 3310?
<czester> qermit: Nie. Kupiłem sobie macbooka pół roku temu.
<manishe> gz?:D
<manishe> nie wiedzialem ze podrobki tematow z gnome-look sa takie dobre;)
<lisu> czester: i jak sie sprawuje ten macbook?
<czester> Bardzo dobrze
<czester> A jak ma się sprawować?:>
<manishe> wyglad taki sam, a bebechy dobre, bo linuksowe.
<czester> Musze go tylko umyć bo brudny jest.
<czester> I wymieniłem dysk z 250G 5400 na 500 7200
<czester> 250 po miesiącu mi się skończył ;-P
<qermit> czester: przecież wiem
<lisu> czester: no wiesz, wiele ludzi jak kupia nowy laptop to narzeka, ze to nie tak dziala jak sie spodziewal
<manishe> hehe pornole w hd zajmuja duzo miejsca co:D
<jacekowski> szkoda ze fosdem to tylko 2 dni
<czester> lisu: Ja jestem zadowolony, wszystko działa jak należy.
<jacekowski> lisu: bo oczekuja nie wiadomo czego
<czester> Jedna rzecz mi zaczęła przeszkadzać może trochę jak chciałem pograć na gitarze.
<jacekowski> co ma laptop do gitary
<czester> Jest jedno miejsce na jacka, softwareowo się robi wyjście albo wejście
<lisu> czester: cenowo to jak to wyszło w porównaniu do porównywalnego lapa z windowsem?
<czester> jacekowski: To, że mogę sobie z niego zrobić poniekąd wzmacniacz gitarowy
<czester> lisu: 5000zł, drogo.
<jacekowski> czester: splitter jakos nie ma?
<czester> Muszę się zaopatrzyć w dźwiękówkę na usb albo fw
<jacekowski> splittera*
<czester> Nie ma
<jacekowski> nawet do srajfona mozna wyjscie i wejscie podlaczyc jednoczesnie
<qermit> czester: a macbok nie ma spdif?
<czester> No ale mam w domu i tak wzmacniacz więc duży spokój
<czester> qermit: Ma. Ale nie wiem gdzie to sobie podłączę.
<lisu> czester: no fakt, dość drogo.
<czester> Jak miałbym kupować coś dodatkowo to już wolę dźwiękówkę na usb
<czester> http://www.m-audio.com/products/en_us/FastTrack.html
<czester> Ta mi styknie ;-)
 * lisu przegląda parametry macbook'a
<fi9o> Warto kupic i postawic PLD.
<fi9o> ;D
<lisu> fi9o: nie świruj ;)
<czester> Nie warto na nim stawiać nic innego
<suitch> czester: sprzedales sam sobie maca?
<suitch> sila perswazji
<lisu> w koncu ma % z utargu ;)
<czester> Nie mam
 * lisu nie wydał by 5000 na taki sprzęt, aż tak lansiarski nie jest.
<czester> hehehehe
<fi9o> ;]
<qermit> ja bym sobie za to kupił 1666 czisburgerów. a za pozostałe 2 złote bym kupił pepsi z automatu
<qermit> i nadal miał bym 50 groszy
<czester> hehe
<lisu> dobra, pora zmykac, jeszcze 10 minut w pracy
<lisu> narazie
<foreste> zeby awn byl pod kde
<foreste> to tez uzylbym na pc ;d
<czester> qermit: Może wtedy byś przytył wreszcie.
<Wizard> heh
 * Wizard nie chce pc
 * Wizard chce arma
<czester> Ja też już nie chcę PC
<czester> :D
<qermit> czester: ojca oszukasz, matkę oszukasz ale swojej natury nie oszukasz
 * manishe wstawił obiad:f
<Wizard> czester: a co chcesz?
<Wizard> bo ja coś małego z armiątkiem
<Wizard> coś w stylu beagleboard
<qermit> Wizard: dlaczego armiątko a nie SH4 np?
<Wizard> sh4 to ja mam w lodówce
<qermit> albo powerpc
<jacekowski> Wizard: ja mam bb
<Wizard> oo, powerpc++
<Wizard> niestety nie będzie mnie na x1000 stać
<qermit> Wizard: mówię o wersjach embeded ze sprzętowym przetwarzaniem kodeków
<jacekowski> arm lepszy
<qermit> niekoniecznie
<qermit> arm jest poprostu popularny ze względu na marketing
<jacekowski> wiekszosc ludzi nie ma pojecia co to arm
<qermit> większość ludzi nie wie co to power na obudowie
<qermit> to nie jest wyznacznik
<foreste> kur
<foreste> awn na gnome jest -.-
<Wizard> qermit: jak dla mnie powerpc jest wporzo
<Wizard> tylko army mają zaletę: są tanie i mają soft
<Wizard> ;)
<qermit> i będzie windos na arma
<PoKrAk> hmm kiesys sie zastanawiałem sie jakby cos takigo na dektopa skołować
 * qermit szczesliwy
<qermit> PoKrAk: ja cały czas sie zastanawiam ale nie mam czasu
<PoKrAk> :) komputer wielkosci telefonu jeno monitor podłączyc
<foreste> kde zawsze w duie maja -.-
<foreste> dupie
<suitch> qermit prosze juz wiecej komputerow nie kolowac
<qermit> PoKrAk: doszedłem do wniosku że taniej/szybciej/lepiej galaxytaba z klawiaturą kupić
<qermit> (tzn dokiem)
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> jasne
<Wizard> szczególnie, że za rok nie będzie softu, bo samsung nie wyda aktualizacji
<czester> :D
<ozil> elo
<ozil> jest ktoś z wawy ?
<Wizard> pewnie mnóstwo
<czester> Wstydzą się przyznać
<czester> :D
<ozil> bo chciałem się dowiedzieć gdzie mam wysiąść z pkp na jakiej stacji aby dojechać do białołeki ulica podrużnicza
<czester> ozil: Mapy nie ma?
<ozil> nie mie mogę sobie poradzić
<czester> Idź do psychologa ;-)
<qermit> ozil: sie mówi na białołękę
<qermit> ozil: na centralnym wysiądź, przejdź sie do metra, pojedź na metro marymont, idź na pentle, tam są takie magiczne autobusy na białołękę
<suitch> ozil jakdojade.pl
<ozil> ok bo to jest ulica podróżnicza
<ozil> 11
<suitch> qermit pętle
<czester> W dobie internetu wszechobecnego nie umieć skorzystać z mapy...
<czester> Ech ;-)
<czester> A jak się nie umie to można wziąć taksówkę.
<qermit> a jak sie nie umie?
<qermit> czester: za dużo w GTA grasz
<ntat> Już wiem, jak odtwarzać playlisty, np. z radiami internetowymi w mplayerze:)
<czester> Nie gram wcale
<qermit> :(
<czester> Chociaż myślałem czy nie kupić sobie na steamie gta
<ntat> Wcześniej zawsze muaiałem pisac mlyer http://123.45.67.89:abcde
<ntat> A wystarczyło mplayer -playlist lista.pls
<ntat> :]
<czester> Wow ;-)
<qermit> oO
<czester> Co za skill
<czester> ;-)
<qermit> nie ma to jak mana przeczytać
<czester> On jest odkrywcą.
<qermit> no dobra, jeszcze kilka 2 godzinki i tydzień wolny
<ntat> Hah, nikt wczesniej nie wiedział:D
<qermit> ntat: ja wiedzialem ale samolub jestem
<ntat> Man tak samo czytam jak dołączane instrukcje
<ntat> Prędzej sam dojdę:P
<czester> Ja bez dziewczyny nie dojdę.
<ntat> czester, głodnemu chleb na myśli
<foreste> do supy
<foreste> dupy
<foreste> na gnome zrobili dobre avn
<foreste> awn
<foreste> a dla kde typowa kupe oo
<Psotnick> o.O w XChat'cie na Win są nawet takie słitaśne emotki ;)
<foreste> http://kde-apps.org/content/show.php/Fancy+Tasks?content=99737
<foreste> tylko to dla kde -.-
<ntat> No pdf`y mogę już w konsoli przeglądać, wiec mogę teraz zainstalować LaTeXa:]
<czester> Co za masochizm :D
<ntat> czester, masochizm to uruchamiać programy pod X`ami ze 128 MB ramu
<ntat> :]
<czester> No to raczej masochizm zdefiniowałbym inaczej
<czester> Używanie tego komputera to masochizm
<ntat> czester, mi wcale nie przeszkadza
<czester> Ehe ;>
<ntat> Wręcz przeciwnie - czuję się lepszy:P
<czester> Spoko
<ntat> czester, a ty jaki masz komputer?
<czester> ntat: mc374
<ntat> Ścigamy sie, kto pierwszy sprawdzi maila?:P
<ntat> 3.59 s, hah!:D
<ntat> I to przez to, że długo wychodziłem z Mutt`a:]
<czester> To jakiś konkurs?
<czester> Mi poczta przychodzi na telefon
<ntat> czester, no mówiłeś że korzystanie z tego komputera to masochizm...
<czester> No bo jest
<ntat> czester, to jest argument...
<ntat> :)
<czester> Żaden, ale spoko ;-)
<ntat> czester, mówiłem o twoim: no bo...
<ntat> ;]
<czester> No cóż.
<czester> 128M ramu...
<czester> Kiedy to było...
<PoKrAk> ta 4 mega ramu kiedy to było
<ntat> 64kB ramu, kiedy to było
<PoKrAk> a jak człowiek chciał 8 mega ramu zainstalowac to zastanawiali sie po co to komu
<czester> heh
<PoKrAk> i niek nie rozumiał ze bez tego quake ie chciał działac
<ntat> Mój pierwszy komputer to C64, no i właśnie tyle miał
<ntat> Ale w BASIC`u można było programować
<PoKrAk> c 64 miałem
<PoKrAk> pierwszy pc 386 sx z twardym dyskiem 40 mega
<PoKrAk> pozniej nawet kooprocesor był dodany
<PoKrAk> :)
<ntat> Po Commoderku miałem już PII 233 MHz
<PoKrAk> i nawwet windowsa 95 szło na tym zainstalowac po kilkugodzinnej instalacji
<ntat> Pamiętam kumpel miał alcelerator Vodoo, to się w Quake`a grało
<ntat> :)
<ntat> No ja nie miałem żadnej akceleracji 3D, dopiero potem rivę sobie sprawiłem:)
<czester> hehehe
<czester> Riva była fajna
<PoKrAk> tez miałem voodoo heh moze gdzies sie jeszcze w chacie telepie
<ntat> PoKrAk, do Voodoo trzeba było mieć oddzielną kartę graficzną, nie?
<PoKrAk> ta i kabelek :)
<ntat> :]
<foreste> http://kingofgng.com/media/20101019_3dfx_2.jpg
<foreste> ?
<julek> czester: riva byla beznadziejna;)
<julek> a voodoo tez mialem:)
<julek> dokladnie voodoo2 v2-1000 12MB:)
<czester> Nie była ;-P
<julek> byla niestety;)
<julek> i jak zwykle przy temacie voodoo przypomne wam o kartach takich jak quantum 3d mercury: http://3dfx.weppel.nl/3dfxpics/3dfx%20Voodoo%202%20Quantum3D%20Mercury%208-Chip%2096-Mb%201.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4sqsml7> (at 3dfx.weppel.nl)
<julek> :)
<julek> albo: http://3dfx.weppel.nl/3dfxpics/3dfx%20Voodoo%205%20Quantum3D%208-Way%20SLI%202.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4bcolhf> (at 3dfx.weppel.nl)
<julek> http://prohardver.hu/dl/cnt/2003-10/7157/quantum3d-aalchemy8164-1.jpg
<julek> fajne dziwadla:)
 * manio miał Voodoo 3 2000!
<manio> petarda
<julek> a moj kolega ma voodoo 5500
<julek> i caly czas uzywa:)
<julek> ale on jest fanem 3dfx;)
<manio> kurde pamiętam, że 3dfx wydał takiego potwora jak 6000, wzdychałem do obrazka
<julek> http://www.falconfly.de/identify/Voodoo5_5500_AGP.jpg
<julek> nie wydal wlasciwie
<julek> bo cos sie 4 chipy dogadac nie mogly
<manio> hmmmm a myślałem, ze to wyszło
<julek> nigdy nie bylo masowo produkowane
<julek> ale trafiaja sie pojedyncze egzemplarze na ebayu
<mati75> re
<julek> http://www.techimo.com/photo/data/500/7voodoo5-6000.jpg
<manio> chciałbym takie coś
<julek> :)
<julek> ja bym wolal ktaras z tych quantum 3d:)
<manio> hmmm a matrox jeszcze żyje?
<manio> też dobre karty robili
<winter> bry
<julek> http://www.thedodgegarage.com/3dfx/q3d_aalchemy.htm
<julek> chyba nie
<julek> ale ja bylem zaskoczony, jak gdzies z rok temu przeczytalem, ze via ma jakies karty robic
<julek> i ponoc jakies przyzwoite mialy byc
<julek> tzn. nie najlepsze... ale jakies w miare
<manio> no też słyszałem, ze mają ale chyba nic jednak z tego nie wyszło
<manio> popełniłem ten błąd i kupiłem kiedyś lapka z integrą od via
<manio> masakra, a pod linuxem już w ogóle
<julek> no i jakies s3 karty widze
<julek> ja mialem lapka z karta sis:)
<manio> no to też mądre było ;)
<julek> niby pulpit wyswietlalo, ale droga przez meke...
<julek> tzn. pod windowsem, to dzialalo jak te karty intela - nie do gierek, ale problemow nie bylo
<julek> ale pod linuksem no to trzeba sie bylo pobawic:)
<manio> przydało by się jeszcze z 2 dobrych producentów graf na rynku
<julek> no intel moglby cos ruszyc... zaplecze ma
<manio> może jednak ta via zacznie coś
<julek> http://www.s3graphics.com/
<julek> albo... ^
<manio> to co teraz intel robito podobno nawet fajne, te grafy zintegrowane w i5
<manio> ale nie imałem styczności
<manio> hehe s3 :) śmiagało się na virgu
<julek> no...
<manio> pierwszy raz akcelerację jako taką widziałem na oczy
<julek> s3 virge mialo akceleracje:)
<julek> ale to wlasciwie nie dzialalo
<manio> nom pamiętam, w jakieś motory grałem to tam szło to włączyć
<julek> mam gdzies w domu s3 virge 2MB z jakas akceleracja niby
<manio> i jedyna różnica to ta, że asfalt był teksturowany
<julek> i mam tez s3 trio - bez akceleracji, ale 4M i dzialalo lepiej
<fi9o> fiu fiu
<fi9o> Sprzety
<fi9o> http://www.classiccmp.org/dunfield/atarixe/h/xe65.jpg - moj pierwszy pc :)
<fi9o> Chyba nawet do dzis gdzie by sie go znalazlo.
<manio> no kiedyś to były sprzęty a nie to co teraz... pierdyliard procesorów, hektolitry pamięci pfff
<julek> fi9o: mialem taki sam
<julek> load...
<fi9o> Szalone 1,69Mhz na CPU jak dobrze pamietam.
<julek> i kasety!
<fi9o> Tak!
<julek> mam gdzies cywilizacje na kasecie
<manio> wow atari! burżuj
<fi9o> 126kb rom i rom
<fi9o> 256
<fi9o> Jakos tak.
<julek> i takie joysticki zolte pamietam
<fi9o> Stary
<fi9o> Oddalbym wiele za niego teraz
<fi9o> Zero zmartwien o wymagania
<fi9o> Wrzucam kasete i z glowy
<fi9o> Ehh
<fi9o> :<
<manio> no i te modlitwy żeby się dobrze wgrało..
<manio> strach było pierdnąc
<julek> fi9o: fajne cuda ludzie robili ze stacjami dyskietek w atarynkach
<manio> pamiętam jak kumpel do swojego c64 kupił stację dyskietek,to było coś
<manio> wiecie co znalazłem w piwnicy wczoraj?
<manio> całe opakowanie nowych dyskietek verbatima 5,25"!
<manio> funkel nówki sztuki nie śmigane
<julek> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dyskietka#Ciekawostki
<julek> fajne:)
<firemark> dyskietki. jeden z 3 nośników które znikły jeszcze za mojego życia <:
<julek> jeszcze nie zniknely;)
<ntat> manio, ja mam całe pudełko ale 3,5 cala
<julek> pogadaj z paniami w urzedach;)
<manio> pfff 3,5"
<ntat> i nie mam gdzie ich pchać
<ntat> :)
<julek> heh... dyskietki 8"...
<julek> nigdy takiej nie widzialem
<manio> ale 5,25"to na pewno dawno nie widzieliście
<firemark> julek: ale już napewno niepraktyczne
<ntat> Widziałem, akurat na podyplomwce mamy salę z wywieszonymi różnymi częściami komputerów
<julek> :)
<julek> ogladaliscie film "italian job"?
<ntat> a Pi?
<julek> tam byl motyw, ze typ musial wgrac program z tasmy
<julek> i takie wielkie pudla, jak magazynki do diegtiarewa;)
<julek> a pi widzialem, nie przypadl mi...
<ntat> No bo to nie jest taki lekki film
<julek> taki sobie... chyba na sile ktos chcial zrobic dziwaczny film
<ntat> Tam gościu zbierał na "nowoczesny procesor"
<ntat> :P
<julek> no zgadza sie... ale ja widzialem "ciezkie" filmy...
<ntat> ... i przy okazji co chwila dawała znać choroba z dzieciństwa, którą miał od patrzenia się na Słońce
<julek> mi sie nie podobal
<ntat> mi też... za mało kolorów:D
<suitch> ale zydzi fajni
<ntat> suitch, :]
<ntat> No, cięzki film to AVALON, ale to przez laaaaagi:P
<ntat> i przez panią doktor z "Na dobre i na złe":]
<ntat> Z ciekawszych trilerów to 13 duchów mi się podobało
<ntat> :]
<ntat> No a poza tym, to Equllibrium było fajne:)
<banex> re
<karmelek> ludzie to idioci
<karmelek> albo ja na takich trafia
<ntat> karmelek, ściślej...
<PoKrAk> co scislej chcesz mało ścisłe ze idioci :)
<karmelek> ntat: no wez mi powiedz jaka jest logika zeby dzwonic do czlowieka 10 razy jak nie odbiera
<PoKrAk> zalezy do kogo
<PoKrAk> bo do mojej zony badz do ojca to orma ze tyle rzeba pierwsze zawsze jebie gdzies komore a drugie kiepsko słyszy
<PoKrAk> :)
<ntat> karmelek, to dlaczego nie odbierasz, jak słyszysz, że ktoś dzwoni?:)
<ntat> Potem trzeba po 10x dzwonić, żeby ktoś odebrał:D
<ntat> albo zainstaluj sobie soft, który daje sygnał zajętości, jak ktoś dzwoni:)
<ntat> tzn na wybrane numery
<Wizard> ja mam pocztę głosową od tego
<Wizard> niech się raczy nagrać, jak dupa pali
<ntat> Wizard, ale poczta działa na wszystkie numery albo na żaden.
<Wizard> a pan Wizard być może poświęci czas i odsłucha żali
<ntat> Nie możesz ustawić poczty na konkretny numer
<Wizard> no nie
<Wizard> ale mogę odrzucać konkretny numer ;)
<Wizard> efekt ten sam
<ntat> Wizard, ale ręcznie odrzucać?
<Wizard> no ta
<Wizard> jest w ogóle telefon, który potrafi zdefiniować listę i odrzucać automatycznie?
<ntat> Telefon nie ale soft tak
<ntat> Dla Symbiana to Blacklist
<ntat> Mam i czasem używam:)
<karmelek> ntat: w czasie pewnych zajec raczej trudno odebrac
<ntat> karmelek, ale na ircu to można w tym czasie klikać:P
<karmelek> zreszta - logiczne jest ze jak ktos do dwoch razy nie odbiera to nie moze
<Wizard> o, w tym to się mój ojciec specjalizuje :)
<karmelek> ntat: taka jedna do mnie 10 razy w czasie egzaminu dzwonila
<nemek> a na egzamin to komórki nie wyłaczasz?
<ntat> karmelek, może pani z dziekanatu, że nie musisz jednak tego egzaminu piszać
<ntat> :D
<ntat> *pisać
<Wizard> dzwoniła do ciebie kiedyś pani z dziekanatu w ogóle?
<ntat> no baa
<Wizard> o_O
<Wizard> dziwne
<karmelek> ntat: starosta jestem :P do mnie dziekan sam dzwoni :P
<ntat> Żeby uzupełnic, jakieś tam dokumenty, zdjęcie przynieśc, itp.
<Wizard> zazwyczaj to ja dzwonię
<Wizard> ah
<ntat> akurat mieliśmy wporzo panią:)
<karmelek> kuzwa, stresa zlapalem przez idiotke, bo nie mozna pomyslec...
<karmelek> my tez dziekanat mamy bardzo ok
<ntat> karmelek, gdzie na AGH studiujesz?
<karmelek> ntat: EAIE
<ntat> :| Nie znam się na slangu studenckim
<ntat> :]
<ntat> EAIE?
<karmelek> Wydzial Elektrotechniki, Automatyki, Informatyki i Elektroniki
<ntat> aha, a ty na ktrym z tych jesteś?
<ozil> witam
<ozil> mam karte intela 3945 i chciałbym ją wykorzystać jako ap z programem hostapd
<ozil> możeci mi powiedzieć jak mam ją przełączyć w tryb mode master
<Wizard> ozil: i chcesz naszego błogosławieństwa?
<ozil> tak
<PoKrAk> to masz
<ozil> bardzo mi na tym żależy bo nie mam żadnego ap
<Wizard> z serca ci błogosławię
<karmelek> ntat: informatyk
<PoKrAk> ozil najpierw google spytaj
<ozil> w google to szukałem już ponad tydzień odnośnie tej karty i karty ralinka 2860
<ozil> ale wszystkie pruby kończą się niepowodzenie m
<PoKrAk> karta działa to szukaj nt trybu mode
<ozil> tak wiem że muszę karte przestawić w tryb mode master zeby rozgłaszała sygnał
<ozil> ale zainstalowałem sterowniki pierw do ralinka i dupa nie obsługuje tego polecenia
<ozil> zaraz powiem co wyskakuje
<PoKrAk> moze karta nie obsługuje tego trybu
<PoKrAk> to sprawdz
<PoKrAk> pozniej jak bedziesz to wiedział to bedzie z górki
<ozil> Network controller: RaLink RT2860
<PoKrAk> a wynika nt ato ze musisz zmienic karte na inna co obsługuje ten tryb
<ozil> jedni piszą że nie obsługuje na sterownikach w kernelu
<ozil> niekturzy uruchomili to na sterownikach ralinka ze strony producenta
<ozil> a jeszcze inni na jakims sterowniku ral
<ozil> więc standardowo karta to wlan0
<ozil> na sterownikach ralinka to ra0
<ozil> a na tych ral driver ral0
<ozil> sudo iwconfig ra0 mode master
<ozil> [sudo] password for eee:
<ozil> Error for wireless request "Set Mode" (8B06) :
<ozil>     SET failed on device ra0 ; Invalid argument.
<ozil> bo samam konfiguracja hostapd to pryszczy bo robiłem to na madwifi
<ozil> ale muszę pierwk karte przestawić w mode master
<ozil> no to może tak karta intela będzie mniej problematyczna
<ozil> pomożecie mi coś w tym temacie ?
<BlessJah> przez a.style.display='none'; moge ukryc element, kto wie jak wykonac to samo jesli 'a' jest zapisane w zmiennej?
<bikstopa> BlessJah: ze co?!
<BlessJah> bikstopa: w js poprzez a.style.display='costam' zmieniam wartosc display obiektu o ID='a'
<BlessJah> mam <div id='a'> i poprzednią linijką mogę go ukryć
<BlessJah> ale nie wiem jak to zrobić jeśli id jest w zmiennej
<bikstopa> w jakiej zmiennej?!
<BlessJah> zgaduje ze moze pomoze jakies echo(id).style.display='costam', ale metoda prob i bledow dojsc nie moge
<BlessJah> bikstopa: nazwij ja sobie jak chcesz, ja nazwalem ją id
<bikstopa> eg
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> w zmiennej eg mam id obiektu ktory chce ukryc
<bikstopa> document.getElementById(id).style.display='hidden';
<Quintasan> \o/
<winter> o/
<BlessJah> Quintasan: przeciąganie się w towarzystwie jest niekulturalne
<winter> ta emotikonka oznacza radość
<BlessJah> bikstopa: działa!!!
<bikstopa> \o/
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Wybacz, za długo dzisiaj w szkole siedziałem i musiałem się wyprostować przed komputerem :)
<Matan[M]> bry
<qermit> ktoś chce sie przejść na kręgle?
<gjm> re
<KoYoT> YO
<KoYoT> \o|
 * KoYoT potrzebuje sciagnac simlocka kodem z LG 
<KoYoT> pomoze ktos?
<en0x> wpisz kod i simlock sciagnie ty
<KoYoT> oooo
<KoYoT> no wlasnie
<KoYoT> tylko nie dziala
<czester> A co?
<gjm> a masz kod? Mozesz mi do gt505 dac
<KoYoT> 2945#*9701# i reszta instrukcji nie dziala
<Psotnick> do każdego tel jest chyba inny i zależy od IMEI'a
<KoYoT> ke970
<Psotnick> przynajmniej tak było kiedyś
<KoYoT> aa to jest drugie wyjscie wlasnie i pytanie jest takie czy ktos ma generator u siebie?
<gjm> mi tez by sie przydal. Te z neta sa podobno lipne
<Psotnick> a nie da się zdjąć tego simlocka kablem normalnie, jak z 7/8 teleonów?
<KoYoT> jest jakis kanal na irc na ktorym siedza simlockowcy ;)
<KoYoT> kabel nie wiem czy mam czy nie
<KoYoT> musze zlookac jak bede w domu
<gjm> jaki kanal
<gjm> ?
<KoYoT> no a ja wiem? jakis #simlock-pl czy cos
<gjm> kierwa. Wlaze na rozne kanaly i se nawalilem folderow z logami
 * Matan[M] znowu sobie zepsuł system -.-' trzeba jakiego iso dorwać
<gjm> brawo
<gjm> jestem hardkorem. Moja sesja na irc'u stoi już 40 dni i pół godziny
<Matan[M]> gjm: jakiś ty nie ekologiczny...
<Matan[M]> gjm: no chyba że na shellu postawiłeś sesję ;P
<gjm> to shell
<Matan[M]> gjm: to gitara
<Matan[M]> gjm: na jakim masz shellu
<gjm> a shell 74 dni
 * Matan[M] ma na bshellz.net ale raz na tydzień wywala mu sesję :/
<gjm> anapnea.net
<gjm> polecam
<ntat> Korzysta ktoś z voip`a? Szukam jakiejś taniej oferty na stacjonarne
<ntat> Skype`a używałem do tej pory, niby 7 gr/min. ale 20 gr za samą inicjację połączenie
<ntat> *połączenia
<KoYoT> Matan[M]: jak tam na bshellzu teraz? ostatnio nie mogl znalezc freenode wogole
<Matan[M]> KoYoT: jak on na freenode stoi ino... #bshellz-pl
<Matan[M]> gjm: jaki tam OS stoi
<julek> a ja mam shella na rutgers.edu, polecam
<julek> za darmo i 10-gigabitowy swiatlowod
<julek> mam 2 konta na roznych 2 serwerach
<ntat> po co Wam te shell`e?
<julek> 11:19AM  up 77 days,  1:06, 1 user, load averages: 0.19, 0.12, 0.09
<julek> a na drugim 17 dni, bo dopiero tyle stoi ten 2 serwer:)
<ntat> Można uruchamiać, jakieś programy na nich?
<julek> ja tylko irssi i ekg2 wlasciwie uzywam
<ntat> BOINC uruchomię na shell`u
<ntat> ?:)
<julek> na moim wszystko sie uruchomi
<julek> a jak trzeba to moge miec soft jaki chce:P
<gjm> julek: jak go tam dostać?
<julek> a w ogole to na jednym serwerze jest 2 userow, a na drugim to wlasciwie tylko ja:)
<ntat> Są jakieś ograniczenia jesli chodzi o przydział mocy obliczeniowej komputera?
<julek> heh...
<ntat> pytam o procek:)
<julek> w ogole nie mam ograniczen:P
<ntat> i o pamięc też:]
<julek> http://pickles.engr.rutgers.edu/~julek/shell.png
<julek> a to lacze:P juz sie chwalilem;)
<ntat> julek, jak nie ma ograniczen, to chyba to jest Twój komputer:P
<julek> a jak mi miejsca na dysku zabraknie, to mi doloza drugi dysk:)
<gjm> julek: jak go dostać?
<julek> nie da sie
<julek> tak sie tylko chwale:)
<Mussious> julek, a jak tam dostać konto? trzeba być studentem u nich? profesorem?
<ntat> julek, poproszę o cat /proc/cpuinfo
<ntat> :]
<julek> Dual Core AMD Opteron(tm) Processor 275
<ntat> :]
<gjm> julek: to fajnie. Tylko szkoda
<julek> a pod openbsd jak sprawdzic?
<julek> drugi to sparc64
<julek> ale dokladnie nie wiem
<ntat> julek, dlaczego masz: czwartek, 20 stycznia?;P
<julek> ?
<ntat> Na pulpicie
<julek> aaa... bo screen ma juz pare dni:)
<julek> Mussious: ja znam jedna osobe z tamtad i on sobie wstawil do ich serwerowni wlasne serwery:)
<Mussious> acha :)
<ntat> No dobra ale wracając do tematu, do czego używacie kont shellowych?
<fi9o> Sciagania porno.
<fi9o> z torrentow.
<fi9o> </joke>
<Natasza> do hachowania
<fi9o> ntat: Glownie do irca.
<julek> fi9o: nie mow nikomu!
<fi9o> Trzymanie prostych plikow.
<julek> ja pliki wysylam
<fi9o> julek: :)
<fi9o> ntat: Pierw zacznij od tego czy masz takie konto?
 * fi9o ma konto niemal, ze kolekcjonerskie.
<fi9o> na palarnia.org <:
<fi9o> Dobra ide na tv.
<ntat> fi9o, ale czemu do irca? Przecież na zwykłym kompie też działa
<fi9o> ntat: Ale w ten sposob jestem non stop na ircu + mam logi z kanalow na ktorych bywam
<ntat> :]
<fi9o> Jak czegos nie wiem to sobie szybko i sprawnie grepuje logi.
<fi9o> Dobra, afk.
<julek> a co to znaczy, ze kolekcjonerskie?:(
<ntat> julek, tzn. DOPALACZE:P
<julek> :)
<bt4> cześć
<natalka> czesc
<julek> natalka: o/
<natalka> ahoj
<ntat> Mam polecenie w programie, które podaje mi jego aktualny status - na ekranie Matrix się robi. Jak wydrębnić, tylko te dane, które mnie interesują?
<gjm> grep
 * Quintasan właśnie poczytał logi jak go grillowali jak chciał dołączyć do MOTU
<Quintasan> nostalgia attack
<ntat> Mam cos takiego: "fraction dome:" i po tym dwukroku zmienia się wartoś
<ntat> *done
<gjm> polecenie | grep fraction
<ntat> dziękuję, działa:)
<gjm> spoko
<natalka> co smierdzi jednoczsnie stopami dupą i sromem?
<gjm> nie wiem. A co?
<natalka> rajstopy starej baby
<natalka> :D
<ntat> :|
<natalka> no co wy pol dnia sie z tego smialam
<gjm> natalka: łee...
<gjm> fuj
<Psotnick> a cyków nie pokazałaś ;/
 * natalka jeszcze się śmieje
<natalka> bo nie mam
<Psotnick> o.O
<winter> z przodu plecy, z tyłu plecy?
<gjm> transwestyta?
<natalka> nie
<natalka> no dobra mam
<natalka> ale nie pokaze
<Psotnick> uparta strasznie ;/
<natalka> jak zdobyć chlopaka?
<natalka> ktory ma dziewczyne
<natalka> ale ktoremu sie podobam?
<Psotnick> killall dziewczyna ;)
<natalka> <rotfl>
<natalka> w konsoli?
<Psotnick> tak
<winter> masz chłopaka w konsoli?
<Psotnick> albo Alt+F2
<Psotnick> ;)
<winter> omg
<ania12lat> natalka: SKOMENTUJESZ MI FOTECZKI????????///
<natalka> nie
<natalka> wal sie na ryj suko
<ania12lat> no we, bonć krejzolka.
<natalka> nejsem
<gjm> DaZ japa!
<Psotnick> natalka, co z tymi cycami w końcu?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: lol, też go pierwszy raz na ircu widziałem
<Quintasan> on jest tylko na dwóch kanałach
<ntat> W mplayerze ciekawie rozłożyli opcje pod klawiszami. Wydaje mi się, że głośniej/ciszej powinny być obok siebie. Ciszej to / a głośniej to *, czyli shift+8
<natalka> cycki obecne: sztuk 2
<Quintasan> myślałem, że co najmniej na stu :P
<ntat> Bardzo intuicyjnie...:P
<natalka> Psotnick, pokaz malego
<Psotnick> nie mam 18 ;)
<Quintasan> @_@
<natalka> hehehe
<natalka> mi to nie przeszkadza :D
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: za wiele mu nie pisałem, żeby nie było, że sie podlizuje czy coś
<Quintasan> >Oficjalny kanał wsparcia
<Quintasan> more like "oficjalny kanał o gadaniu o cyckach"
<natalka> mammograf
<natalka> :D
<Matan[M]> cycki? ktoś wspomniał o cyckach?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: hehe, ja tam nie wiem, pogadałbym z nim kiedyś o byleczym
<natalka> lubie tą sukę z reklamy o smakowitej de lux
<natalka> brał by
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: moje pierwsze pytanie byłoby czy nie szkoda mu kasy
<ari-tczew> bo ja bym pojechał na dupeczki zamiast ładowac kase w system :D
<ari-tczew> znaczy sie do ciepłych krajów :D
<Quintasan> o lol, o to bym się nie pytał bo najwidoczniej mu nie szkoda
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: mam wrażenie że gościu miał już chyba dużo wrażeń, latanie w kosmos to coś na co nie każdy moze sobie pozwolić ^_^
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: a to pewnie fake tak jak z tym wylotem amerykańców :
<ari-tczew> :D
<Czolgista> hai kloeri
<Quintasan> #ubuntu-pl trolluje fundatora swojej dystrybujcji xD
<natalka> Quintasan, co to znaczy?
<Quintasan> co znaczy co?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mark_Shuttleworth
<Matan[M]> Quintasan: ić trolluj dzieś ińciej
<natalka> trolluje?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: >sabdfl (z ang. Self-Appointed Benevolent Dictator for Life)
<Quintasan> :DD
<ari-tczew> natalka: to znaczy, że obrabiamy tyłek Markowi tutaj
<natalka> a po co?
<ari-tczew> bo nam się nudzi.
<Quintasan> natalka: trollowanie to bardzo rozległy termin, albo robienie z kogoś idioty, celowe wprowadzanie kogoś w błąd albo oba na raz
<Quintasan> Matan[M]: Idź proszę po słownik :)
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: co znaczy tak po naszemu to?
<natalka> Quintasan, a po co to robic?
<Matan[M]> Quintasan: nie ma to jak zrozumieć sarkazm...
<Quintasan> Matan[M]: Nie ma to jak reagować sarkazmem na zwykłe stwierdzenie.
<Quintasan> natalka: bo najwidoczniej nie mamy nic do robty
<natalka> to, moze np upieczcie ciasto?
<Quintasan> dobra, skończ
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: wiesz co, ten artykuł to na polskim jutro napiszę
<Quintasan> dobra lekcja na dobry cel
<jacekowski> co za wies tutaj
<jacekowski> za wifi by chcieli zebym placil
<ari-tczew> odmulcie cyca and get some real life
<gjm> jacekowski: tzn.?
<jacekowski> brussels midi
<Quintasan> jacekowski: a gdzie Ty jesteś?
<jacekowski> czekam na pociag do londynu
<jacekowski> z fosdemu wracam
<Quintasan> No można i tak
<Quintasan> JAAAAA
<ari-tczew> jacekowski: są tam te duże autobusy?
<jacekowski> w belgii?
<jacekowski> normalne widzialem
<ari-tczew> aha ty jedziesz dopiero do Londynu
<jacekowski> a autobusy w londynie
<jacekowski> no sa pietrowe
<Quintasan> szkoda że dopieero teraz się dowiedziałem, chciałem żeby ktoś niejakiemu Jelmerowi piwo postawił bo popchnął cały projekt do przodu
<jacekowski> ale normalne tez sa
<jacekowski> suse piwo robilo
<jacekowski> "old toad"
<Quintasan> dobre chociaż?
<jacekowski> no nawet
<jacekowski> http://en.opensuse.org/openSUSE:Beer
<Quintasan> no nic, ja nieletni jeszcze jestem ale do UDSu to papiery będę miał
<jacekowski> UDS?
<jacekowski> jako nieletni tez mozesz tu przyjechac
<jacekowski> paszport sobie zrob i samolotem do brukseli
<Quintasan> Ta, ale mi nie zasponsorują wyjazdu a u mnie w domu AŻ TAK się nie przelewa
<jacekowski> wiesz ile mi to wyszlo?
<jacekowski> pociag £80 w obie strony
<jacekowski> b&b drogo ale to sie da zrobic taniej
<jacekowski> ba, chocby mozna i w samym ulb nocowac
<jacekowski> jedzenie
<jacekowski> hmm, ponizej 50 euro przez dwa dni wydalem
<Quintasan> dobra, powiedz mi to przed następnym fosdemem to się wybiorę :P
<jacekowski> dojazd z dworca/lotniska do ulb i spowrotem za darmo
<jacekowski> bo zawsze sie znajdzie ktos kto podwiezie
<jacekowski> a nawet - 4.50 euro bilet
<jacekowski> internet na fosdemie za darmo
<jacekowski> i to dobry internet
<jacekowski> na kazdym kanale byl fosdemowy ssid
<jacekowski> w kazdym miejscu
<jacekowski> na najwiekszej sali chyba 10 ap stalo i nadawalo
<jacekowski> i dalo sie ~300kb/s do 1MB/s ciagnac
<Quintasan> :O
<jacekowski> co przy tysiacach ludzi ktorzy to wifi uzywali
<jacekowski> naklejki z kde i z firefoxem mam
<jacekowski> koszulke fosdemowa
<jacekowski> livecd kubuntu zajumalem jak popsulem sobie gruba
<jacekowski> tylko prad jest problemem
<jacekowski> bo kazde gniazdko zajete
<jacekowski> a rozdzielacz niewiele ludzi ma
<manishe> hehe:D
<jacekowski> kazdy tu gada po angielsku
<natalka> paaa
<natalka> :*
<jacekowski> w kazdym jednym miejscu
<jacekowski> lepiej badz gorzej
<jacekowski> ale jak dzisiaj zwiedzalem to nigdzie nie mialem problemu
<jacekowski> i napisy wszedzie francuski/holenderski
<jacekowski> i jeszcze angielski dosyc czesto
<jacekowski> a na fosdemie tylko angielski
<jacekowski> a nastepnym razem sobie pojade autem do londynu i tylko na weekend bez poniedzialku
<jacekowski> i zostawie tam auto
<jacekowski> bo teraz jeszcze bede musial metrem i potem pociagiem dalej i potem jeszcze autobusem
<jacekowski> ide
<jacekowski> bo malo pradu w baterii
<jacekowski> a wole zeby mi cos zostalo
<Witek> Witam
<Witek> Mam cos nie dobrego z dyskiem "liczba sektorów oczekujacych oczekujacych na ponowne mapowanie" jeden sektot
<Witek> *sektor
<Witek> moge to naprawic?
<Ciaho> ja mam 126 bad sectorów na dysku i nie płacze
<bt4> czym w ubuntu zgrac cd -audio na mp3 ?
<winter> sound juicer, ripperx
<bt4> winter, cześć wogóle ale on daje na mp3 czy tylko ogg
<winter> mp3 też
<winter> zobacz w opcjach
<winter> nawet .flac
<bt4> zaraz sprawdze
<bt4> kiedyś robiłem i na ogg mi zrobiło
<bt4> to chyba juicer nie pamietam rzadko się coś zgrywa wogóle z cd
<bt4> raz na 3 lata he
<bt4> jak u mnie
<qrq> Witam
<DaZ> a sobie witaj :f
<PrezeS> panowie
<PrezeS> kojarzy ktoś mój problem z RAID 5 i czterema dyskami?
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ovfYBa1EHm4 :)
<szymon_g> widzieliscie :?
 * DaZ patrzy
<Caemyr> interesting
<DaZ> pewnie brednie
<DaZ> albo wina ubuntu :f
<Caemyr> IBM im placi za te brednie:P
<Caemyr> i to raczej sporo
<DaZ> herp derp
<Caemyr> najlepszy jest ten zarcik okolo 9:10
<Caemyr> zero reakcji
<Caemyr> widac ze same jajcoglowe
<DaZ> ja tam nie wiem
<winter> o zdjęciach żony?
<Caemyr> ta
<DaZ> dla mnie największy zarcik to był jak powiedział, że rzekomo użytkowniki linuksa nie są tak głupie żeby klikać jes w skrypty, których nie czytały <:
<Caemyr> ta
<Caemyr> caly zarcik w slowie rzekome
<damian> Siema
<damian> co lepsze dla tego pc z e5300, 9400GT i 2GB ram ? Gnome czy KDE czy poczekać na Unity ?
<szymon_g> damian, a z czym bardziej wolisz pracowac?
<szymon_g> *na czym
<DaZ> eh
<DaZ> próbuje to oglądać i mi sie nie chce
 * szymon_g to
<damian> Na takim które żre mniej ramu i jest funkcjonalne i przyjemne
<szymon_g> *too
<szymon_g> eh :/
<szymon_g> damian, rozumiem, ze chcesz bysmy tobie powiedzieli, tak?
<damian> no bo sam nie wiem
<qrq> damian Gnome
<damian> dlaczego ?
<qrq> Stabilny,i wiele aplikacji korzysta z jego bibliotek
<syngress> zieeeew
<damian> Ja używam tylko CS source i ff plus byle jaki odtwarzacz do muzy
<szymon_g> no to gnome ci styknie
<damian> A w kde jak odpalam cs source to bardzo płynnie a na gnome czuje te lekkie zacięcia, nie rozumiem...
<qrq> damian CS na Linuxie?
<damian> tak bo windowsa nie chce a source engine działa BDB na wine
<qrq> Jak uważasz :)
 * szymon_g rippuje sobie wlasnie swoje cd 
<szymon_g> :)
<damian> a kde czemu nie?
<szymon_g> damian, bez obrazy- ale na twoje glowne pytanie nikt nie jest ci w stanie udzielic odpowiedzi
<szymon_g> sprawdz obydwa, wybierz to co tobie bardziej pasuje
<qrq> KDE jest niestabilne i obciąża procesor
 * szymon_g mial fajna przygode w piatek/sobote: na pracowniczym wyjezdzie do restauracji /forma podziekowania za dobre wyniki w zeszlym roku/ ponad 30 osob sie zatrulo i dzisiaj do domu zostalo odeslanych :)
<szymon_g> qrq, kde3.5.x jest stabilne jak skala
<szymon_g> ;)
<qrq> szymon_g I tak samo ciężkie
<szymon_g> kde3?
<szymon_g> obawiam sie, ze nie
<szymon_g> na starcie z paroma dodatkami mi 120 mb ramu zabieralo.
<szymon_g> zreszta- co za roznica?
<qrq> 120 ram to dużo
<ntat> Kiedyś KDE było jak teraz LXDE, np. Knoppix kiedyś uruchamiał się Live na 128 MB ramu
<ntat> :)
<szymon_g> no, jasne. oszczedzajmy kazdy mb! openbox rulez!
<ntat> Mam jeszcze płytki ze starymi Knoppix`ami
<fi9o> szymon_g: :)
<qrq> Gnome jest ok tylko wystarczy wywalić compiza
<ntat> Jak chcecie oszczędzać a mimo tegobyć w X`ach to Fluxbox
<jacekowski> kde dalej daje rade na 256
<szymon_g> po co oszczedzac? w sensie: po co ucinac se funkcjonalnosc dla kilku-kilkunastu mb pamieci?
<szymon_g> cze jacekowski
<ntat> szymon_g, no to zależy na czym Ci zależy
<ntat> ;0
<ntat> :)
<szymon_g> kurde, ale te windowsowe biblioteki wygodne sa :)
<szymon_g> ntat, wiesz... ja dziekuje za taka oszczednosc, gdy i tak programy beda ladowaly swoje biblioteki
<jacekowski> 4h jeszcze mam
<jacekowski> ale na nastepny fosdem jade w piatek i wracam w niedziele
<szymon_g> w pracy siedzisz?
<jacekowski> w pociagu
<jacekowski> w belgii
<szymon_g> o.O
<Galahad> cześć
<Galahad> w jakim programie jest precyzyjne przewijanie ?
<ntat> szymon_g, a jaki masz sprzęt, że zastanawiasz się nad GUI?
<Galahad> tzn o odtwarzacz multimedjalny mi chodzi
<fi9o> ntat: Openbox > Fluxbox.
<ntat> Galahad, papier toaletowy ma precyzyjne:D
<szymon_g> ntat, ja? ja sie nie zastanawiam. to damian ma watpliwosci
<jacekowski> kde ftw
<Galahad> ntat, ale nie da się cofnąć :(
<ntat> fi9o, pod wzgledem zużycia pamięci, to tak
<fi9o> ntat: Dla mnie pod kazdym.
<fi9o> Mam panel ktory ja chce, a nie jakiegos kulfona fluksowego.
<fi9o> ntat: Uzywalem obu. Fluksa jakies polroku, a od przeszlo 2 lat openbox.
<Galahad> ^^
<fi9o> Na podstawie tego wyrobilem sobie zdanie.
<ntat> fi9o, to raczej powinieneś napisać Openbox<Fluxbox, jesli uważasz, że Openbox zużywa mniej ramu
<ntat> ;]
<fi9o> ntat: Wali mnie co wiecej ramu zbiera.
<ntat> Ale wg mnie, to jednak więcej
<fi9o> Dla mnie glownie liczy sie wygoda.
<fi9o>   2.6 MiB + 628.5 KiB =   3.2 MiBopenbox
<ntat> fi9o, ok, ale nie każdy ma takie priorytety
<Galahad> to tak jak dla mnie
<Galahad> :D
<fi9o> 3.2MiB oboks zjada :)
<fi9o> TO nawet przy 128mb ram niewiele.
<damian> czyli zostać na gnome a na unity też liczyć ?
<Galahad> nie po prostu używać xfce :D
<qrq> kubuntu 11.04 przypomina mi star treck'a :D
<qrq>  star trek'a :D
<fi9o> qrq: W ktorym miejscu? :)
<fi9o> damian: Mozesz miec gnome + openbox.
<fi9o> zamiast metacity
<ntat> damian, podaj konfigurację komputera
<qrq> fi9o No jaszczura tam nie ma :D
<fi9o> <:
<qrq> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=4SK0cUNMnMM&fmt=18
 * szymon_g znalazl znosnego screenshootera na windowsa :)
<ntat> prscr
<ntat> :]
<szymon_g> greenshot :)
<ntat> Ja używam albo Gimp`a albo IrfanView
<fi9o> szymon_g: A klawisz do screenow nie wystarcza?
<szymon_g> ... ;)
<fi9o> No co?
<fi9o> Po co wrzucac jakis prog, skoro cos juz jest?
<fi9o> To tak jakbym yuma wrzucal do PLD, mimo, ze mam poldka.
<fi9o> Ktory bije jego i konkurencje na glowe.
<ntat> fi9o, tyle, że używając tego klawisza nie zapiszesz do pliku - i tak musisz jakiś prgram uruchomić
<szymon_g> co jest takiego w poldku, czego nie ma np w zypperze?
<szymon_g> ntat, racja
<fi9o> szymon_g: Wszystko.
<szymon_g> czyli nie wiesz?
<szymon_g> :)?
<fi9o> szymon_g: Masz tryb interaktywny z tabowaniem pakietow? ;)
<szymon_g> no, to jest ciekawa funkcja. nie powiem (szczerze). ale- czy niezbedna?
<fi9o> Mozesz szukac pojedycnczych plikow w pakietach?
<szymon_g> oczywiscie.
<fi9o> A tworzyc aliasy dla wlasnych polecen w managerze? ;)
<szymon_g> (tj. zdaje mi sie, nie mam zyppera przed soba ;))
<fi9o> Albo chodzic po repozytorium jak po katalogu z pakietami? ;)
<fi9o> Tak samo moge chodzic po katalogi gdzie mam pakiety zainstalowale
<fi9o> uzywac ls i listowac je jak mi sie podoba ;)
<fi9o> poldek po prostu ftw!
<fi9o> Ide na tv :)
<winter> ić
<ntat> :|
<ntat> .:°:.
<ntat> Za to pod Linuksem żadko który program do screenshotów uchwyci kurso
<ntat> *kusor
<ntat> znam tylko ten z Gimpa i z Gnome`a
<ntat> Resztą mi się nie udało tego dokonać
<ntat> :)
<czester> No to nowa domena działa ;-)
<szymon_g> o, nawet w miare dzialajacy program do wirtualnych pulpitow jest. trza obadac :)
<szymon_g> czester :?
<czester> Pojebało ich, żebym płacił 123zł jak mogę zapłacić za nową 12 :D
<winter> czester: gdzie
<czester> Nazwa
<ntat> *rzadko of course
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> hmm o nawet internet w roamingu moge
<jacekowski> ciekawe czy to zezre te 5euro co mam czy to jest w pakiecie
<jacekowski> hmm lille juz
 * szymon_g myka do miasta
<czester> W sumie dobry plan
<damian> ntat: mój pc to e5300, 9400GT i 2GB ram
<czester> Fantastycznie
<winter> !
<damian> odpowiadam mu na pytanie -.-
<qrq> W Hong Kongu 100 mbit kosztuje 10 dolarów
<spiku> jest ktos moze?
<czester> Nie.
<spiku> bardzo zabawne.....
<damian> jaki menedżer pliku na gnoma brać ?
<czester> Zawsze ktoś jest.
<spiku> mam problem z wirelessem pod ubuntu
<spiku> jak podlanczam router zeby rozdzielic play online po innych kompach znika mi polaczenie mobline....
<spiku> co mam zrobic?
<czester> zamiast go podlanczać - podłącz go.
<spiku> ale jestes zabawny stary
<czester> A tak serio - pogrzeb w ustawieniach
<spiku> ale gdzie
<spiku> no grzebie probuje i nic....
<czester> No w centrum sterowania czy jak to się nazywa
<spiku> gdzie to dokladnie jest?
<czester> Nie widziałem ubuntu na oczy od ponad 2 lat ;-P
<qrq_> Hi
<lisu> o/
<qrq_> Z jakiego komunikatora korzystacie?
<qrq_> Tylko nie wylatujcie mi tu z terminalowymi :D
<czester> iChat
<qrq_> (szuka w google)
<qrq_> Sprostowanie
<qrq_> Z jakiego komunikatora korzystacie na ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> elo
<czester> qrq_: pidgin?
<Dreadlish> poniedziałek to idiotyczny dzień
<qrq_> A ten Psi jest dobry?
<Dreadlish> to on jest jeszcze rozwijany oO?
<szymon_g> re
<szymon_g> qrq_, xchat
<szymon_g> nadal rozwijany, wieloplatformowy (pod winde trial)
<natalka> siemanko
<Wizard> cześć!
 * Wizard powrócił
<natalka> niech mi ktos kupi na walentynki plyte cool kids of death
<Wizard> cool co?
<szymon_g> jakies emo toto jest?
<Wizard> na walentynki?
<Wizard> nu metal albo pank rok
<Wizard> bo to początek 21 wieku
<natalka> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=E9mgxC-Z3pY&feature=related
<natalka> no na walanetynki
<natalka> urodziny mam za pol roku dopiero :(
<winter> to na walentynki się kupuje prezenty?
<Wizard> ja nie kupuję
<szymon_g> no, oczywiscie. chyba ze chcesz samemu spac, ew. odwiedzic Renię Rączkowską
<winter> wolę piwo
 * natalka pije piwo
<winter> DO GARÓW!
<natalka> chyba ty!
<natalka> mniam mniam piwko
 * Wizard też ma piwko
<Wizard> na zdrowie
 * Dreadlish ma geografie
<natalka> :)
<Dreadlish> narazie
<natalka> geografia nie jest smaczna
 * Wizard już skończył szkołę i nie ma geografii
 * natalka też skonczyła szkołę i jest jej smutno
<winter> pomyj naczynia, to cię rozweseli
<natalka> czyste mam, kurwa
<natalka> idź upiecz ciasto
<Wizard> natalka: jesteś płci żeńskiej, czy tylko tak udajesz?
<winter> ale napewno jest kotoś kto ma brudne
<natalka> samicą jestem
<Caemyr> [22:27:36] <natalka> niech mi ktos kupi na walentynki plyte cool kids of death
<natalka> ale lubie piwo
<Caemyr> [22:28:29] <szymon_g> jakies emo toto jest?
<Caemyr> kindermetal
<natalka> i sex bez zabezpieczenia
<natalka> nie wiem czy emo
<szymon_g> Caemyr, no, czyli mniej-wiecej zgadlem
<julek> natalka: ++;)
<natalka> ale mi sie podoba
<natalka> znow 2 do cycek?
<natalka> :/
<szymon_g> co kto lubi. gust jest jak ch*j, kazdy ma swoj
<winter> trollujesz byciem kobietą
<julek> ja tez lubie piwo i inne takie...;)
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> NightWish`:
<winter> NightWish`:
<natalka> o tego nie lubie
 * szymon_g myka pograc
<szymon_g> zegnam
<natalka> jakas taka operowa laska tam spiewa
<natalka> szymon
<natalka> :)
<czesmir> heh wyszedl
<natalka> :(
<NightWish`> winter: winter winter winter
<natalka> czesmir = czester?
<winter> o NightWish` też jest ponoć kobietą
<winter> teraz mamy dwie
<czesmir> natalka: nie
<NightWish`> winter: ja Ci dam ponoć samcu
<lisu> pasuje w koncu sie przespac, narazie
<winter> :->
<natalka> samce są dobre
<NightWish`> pieczone w zalewie czosnkowej 2 godzinu
<NightWish`> y
<natalka> ja nie zjadłabym faceta
<winter> dobra, czas na filmik i spać
<natalka_> eee, coś sie zapsulo
<natalka_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DqPKlpZIuno&feature=related
<natalka_> ale to napewno znacie
 * Mike_St wita
<Mike_St> jaka cisza
<bt4> re
<Mike_St> o ;)
<Mike_St> jednak nie taka cisza :D
<bt4> Dreadlish, ping
<komp> czesc
<komp> zainstalowalem sobie jakas gre dla nudow i z nodów ale chce ja usunąć wiec klikam na folder w user/local/games/nazwa gry i PPM i nie ma opcji usuń
<komp> przeciągając folder do kosza nie mam uprawnień a jestem zalogowany jako root
<komp> dlaczego tak sie dzieje?
<Mussious> Bo nie jesteś zalogowany jako root. W jaki sposób się zalogowałeś, skoro tak uważasz?
<komp> zrobiłem  konto root i nadalem mu prawa administratora ale wszystko robilem przez okienka
<komp> tzn konta i tam stworzylem root i dalem adminstracja
<komp> i teraz po wlaczeniu kompa odpaliłem konto root z haslem i jestem :D
<Mussious> a czy wchodząc do folderu nacisłeś PPM>Wejdź jako root?
<komp> nie
<komp> sprawdze
<Mussious> więc spróbuj, nie wiem czy ta opcja jeszcze istnieje
<komp> jest w 10.10
<komp> ale podajac haslo nie ma autoryzacji  - zle haslo
<komp> podczas instalacji zrobilem tylko jendo konto
<komp> w tamtym koncie jest to samo nie moge wywalic folderu
<komp> a jak wchodze do kont to tamto konto stworzone przy instalacji nie ma praw admina tylko ma opcje "własne"
<Mussious> a nie możesz z kosoli użyć rm?
<komp> -rm tak
<komp> ?
<komp> gosc@komp:/usr/local/games$ rm enemy-territory
<komp> rm: nie można usunąć `enemy-territory': Jest katalogiem
<Mussious> # rm - usuwa dany plik,
<Mussious> # rmdir - usuwa katalog (jeżeli jest pusty),
<Mussious> # rm -r - usuwa dany katalog wraz z jego zawartością,
<komp> przez sudo moze dam
<Mike_St> rm -R enemy-territory/
<komp> rm: wejść w katalog `enemy-territory', zabezpieczony przed zapisem?
<Mussious> jak ty instalowałeś, że chcesz ręcznie usuwać zamiast aptem, czy aptitudem
<komp> juz odpisuje tylko znajde
<Mussious> ja muszę kończyć, dobranoc, may the force be with you
<komp> ok dzieki dobranoc
<komp> wget http://ftp.freenet.de/pub/4players/hosted/et/official/et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<komp> sudo sh et-linux-2.60.x86.run
<komp> w ten sposob
<komp> rm: usunąć zabezpieczony przed zapisem zwykły plik `enemy-territory/Docs/Help/Manual/et-pl/tsettings1.gif'? y
<komp> rm: nie można usunąć `enemy-territory/Docs/Help/Manual/et-pl/tsettings1.gif': Brak dostępu
<komp> grr
<komp> okej głupio sie przyznac
<komp> pokitwasily mi sie hasla
<komp> wpisalem odpowiednie dla roota i poszlo wpiz u
<komp> :)
<komp> dobranoc
<natalka_> http://www.kultowecytaty.pl/133-224-thickbox/pokaz-cycki.jpg
<natalka_> kurde musze isc spac :/
<jacekowski> czester: ile to jabko ci trzyma na baterii?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-08
<jacekowski> ale wiecie co
<jacekowski> jak teraz sobie pomysle ze teraz 500km eurostarem przejechalem w 2h w sumie
<jacekowski> jak do krakowa kiedys polowe tego jechalem 5h
<firemark> jacekowski: za ile?
<jacekowski> w jedna strone £40 niecale
<jacekowski> porownywalnie z samolotem
<jacekowski> ale szybsze
<jacekowski> bo do eurostara wsiada sie i jedzie
<jacekowski> w zasadzie nie ma czekania w kolejkach
<jacekowski> opoznien
<firemark> jacekowski: uhm ? jak 40 funtów do krakowa ?
<firemark> jacekowski: a. Już rozumiem
<firemark> bo gdzie tam Polska
<naryfa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=evMYS8XY4Dw
<harcesz> klika ktoś arkusze kalkulacyjne ogólnie?
<harcesz> (i jeszcze nie śpi, co może być rzadszym zestawieniem...)
<harcesz> julek? :P
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
 * PoKrAk wywala ubuntu w pizdu :/
<kklimonda> jacekowski:  500km w 2 godziny? kur...
<kklimonda> jacekowski: tyle mi zajmuje przejechanie 140km :/
<kklimonda> tylko czekać ażeby ktoś nas podbił i w końcu zrobi łz tym porządek ;)
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: już wróciłeś? miałeś wywalać Ubuntu ;)
<PoKrAk> spoko spoko
<PoKrAk> archiwizacja danych na serwer i leci weg
<kklimonda> co popsułeś tym razem? ;)
<PoKrAk> nic nie popsułem
<PoKrAk> ale drazni mnie nieprzeciętnie
<PoKrAk> teraz dam szanse ubuntupodobnemu remixowi
<PoKrAk> a jak to zawiedzie debian comeback
<kklimonda> wątpię, by remix był lepszy od ubuntu
<kklimonda> a co cię drażni?
<PoKrAk> tean ma duzą szanse zresta juz spotkałem kilka opini, że pinguy jest jednak troszke lepiej przemyślane
<PoKrAk> trza bedzie sprawdzić samemu
<banex> re
<PoKrAk> a wlasnie mi sie teges przypomniało
<PoKrAk> programu do obsługi firmy pod linuxa szukam
<PoKrAk> znacie cosik godnego uwagi
<kklimonda> left hand?
<PoKrAk> tzn
<Mike_St> re
<java> hej!
<kklimonda> ho
<java> szukam programisty by mi napisal maly programik
<java> zaplace
<banex> w javieE?
<kozio> tak
<shpaq> mornin'
<Mike_St> koles chce bota do tibii :)
<banex> :D
<Mike_St> na zaliczenie ma program
<Mike_St> :]
<Mike_St> w javie... bot do tibii
<Mike_St> :]
<Mike_St> buhahahaha
<kklimonda> Mike_St: a pozwolił ci publicznie ujawniać o czym gadaliście na priv?
<Mike_St> kklimonda: chyba sobie zartujesz :]
<kklimonda> Mike_St: no to jak to o tobie świadczy, że to na public przenosisz? To podstawy dobrego wychowania - jak o czymś rozmawiasz prywatnie, to bez zgody drugiej osoby tego nie wyciągasz na public. Dla mnie twoje zachowanie jest śmieszniejsze, niż jego projekt.
<kozio> kklimonda, masz racje niewychowany jest
<Mike_St> kklimonda: a dla mnie nie :) nie bede z Toba na ten temat dyskutowal. Skoro JA rozmawialem na priv, mam takie samo prawo o tym rozmawiac jak i on to po pierwsze. Po drugie - niech nie sciemnia, ze na uczelni mial projekt napisania bota w javie do Tibii
<Mike_St> z reguly takie "ziomki" albo cos kombinuja, albo po prostu oszukuja - nie generalizujac
<PoKrAk> coś w tym jest
<michal_s> witam wszystkich tych z którymi nie witałem się na innych kanałach :P o/
<PoKrAk> la la la la la la ostatni plik sie bakupuje sia la la la la
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ten pociag sie po drodze zatrzymuje tylko raz albo dwa razy
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a reszte drogi jedzie te 300kmh
<kklimonda> jacekowski: super sprawa
<kklimonda> jacekowski: mój pociąg też zatrzymuje się chyba dwa razy, tylko potem jedzie te 70kmh ;)
<PoKrAk> hmm czy z ftp.pl.debian.org dla etch jest coś nie tak nie moge updejta pociągnąć
<jacekowski> kklimonda: a potem normalny pociag londyn -> colchester to 45 minut z jednym stopem po drodze
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jakies 100km
<jacekowski> to jedzie jakies 160kmh max
<jacekowski> ale to nie cala droge
<Saiter> re
<KoYoT> bry
<banex> hi
<tar-gz> siemka
<Wizard> siema
<tar-gz> Kurde ... jhak zainstalowac jave ?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: normalnie, jak wszystko
<kklimonda> tar-gz: ew. włącz partner repo aby dostać javę od suna
<tar-gz> sun-java6-jdk <-- to zainstalowałem a i tak nie chodzi
<julek> czesc
<tar-gz> Cześć julku
<kklimonda> tar-gz: powinieneś chyba sun-java6-jre zainstalować
 * PoKrAk powróci po wywaleniu ubuntu
<Wizard> jdk ma w sobie jre
<banex> ?
<lisu> re
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<Aleksander> Mam problem z drukarką Brother DCP-7030 - w pewnym momencie przestała reagować na żądania drukowania
<Aleksander> wg komputera są one przesyłane, znikają z kolejki drukowania, ale sama drukarka nic nie robi
<Aleksander> usunąłem i zainstalowałem ją na nowo, restartowałem, wgrywałem od nowa sterowniki brothera
<Aleksander> i nic nie pomaga
<lisu> Aleksander: wyłącz drukarkę, odinstaluj ją. wyłącz komp. włącz drukarkę, włącz komp. zainstaluj. kilka razy mi tez taka proceruda dopiero pomogla
<Aleksander> lisu, na windowsie bym uwierzył, ale to jest linuks xD - w czym ma pomóc KILKUKROTNA reinstalacja
<Aleksander> mogę cupsa zrestartować, nie zrobi tego samego?
<lisu> Aleksander: w sensie miałem kulka przypadków, że trzeba było fizycznie wyłączyćsprzet, bo sie nie 'dogadywał', nie tylko na windowsie, na ubu z 1 egzemplarzem mialem podobnie
<lisu> cups fizycznie ci obsługi usb nie zrestartuje ;p
<lisu> Aleksander: próbuj z usb i modprobe -r ehci_hcd
<Aleksander> ok, spróbuję
<lisu> Aleksander: ale u mnie i to nic nie dało
<Aleksander> muszę w końcu przysiąść i zainstalować Archa
<Wizard> lol
<Mike_St> :]
<lisu> ...dopiero fizyczny restart pomógł.
<Wizard> tam ci nie będą działały iksy
<Wizard> więc problem z drukarką się sam wyeliminuje ;)
<Aleksander> Wizard, ja jestem taki linux user z doskoku, ale parę razy i gentoo kompilowałem od podstaw
<lisu> albo jak xy wstaną to usb legnie ;)
<Aleksander> a Arch mi ładnie ostatnio działał, tylko matka umyła dysk twardy ludwikiem
<Aleksander> a na to nie jest odporny xD
<Aleksander> "bo wyglądał jak taka zakurzona kaseta i ten kurz nie chciał zejść"
<lisu> Aleksander: Ty jej umyj tależ pastą bhp
<Aleksander> dobra, spróbuję tego resetu, zw
<manishe> siema
<tar-gz> siema
<Wizard> rotfl
<tar-gz> Musze sobie nowy telefon sprawic
<Aleksander> Restart nie pomógł
<Aleksander> wymieniłem toner - wcześniej pokazywała, że jest go mało, może to było przyczyną
<Aleksander> przy wyborze sterownika Foomatic/Postscript drukuje czyste strony (zarówno ze starym, jak i nowym tonerem)
<Aleksander> a BRScript3 właśnie sprawdzam
<Aleksander> na BRScripcie3 nie działa w ogóle >.<
<Aleksander> polecenie znika z kolejki drukowania, drukarka ma przez chwilę Przyjmuję Dane, a potem nic.
<Aleksander> (na Windowsie działa dość sprawnie)
<Mike_St> Aleksander: jaki masz model tego Brothera?
<Aleksander> Mike_St, DCP-7030, jedzie na sterowniku 7025
 * lisu poszedł poinstalowac rzutnik na sale
<Mike_St> Aleksander: jaki masz system tak w ogole ?
<Aleksander> Mike_St, Ubuntu 10.10
<Mike_St> ok
<Aleksander> Mike_St, działała do pewnego czasu, potem... przestała, nie wiem dlaczego
<Mike_St> pisze do Ceibie na priv
<Mike_St> :)
<Mike_St> odpisz
<Mike_St> Aleksander: polecam sie na przyszlosc ;) hehe
<Aleksander> Mike_St, a pomógłbyś mi jeszcze skaner odpalić? :D
<bikstopa> Everyone is waiting for what void will say! huaehauheauehuh! :D
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard> Mike_St: a mi też pomożesz?
<Mike_St> w czym masz problem?
<Wizard> wylatuje mi ORA constraint voilation
<Wizard> a ten constraint to jest unique, tabela jest pusta o_O
<Mike_St> ORA-02292 :> ?
<banex> ogarnia ktos html i js?
<DaZ> pewnie tak.
<drumiec> \o\
<drumiec>  /o/
<banex> da sie zrobic cos takiego:
<banex> mam 3 'radia'
<banex> przy zaznacoznym 3
<banex> pokazuje sie div z lista
<banex> problem w tym, ze jak wybiore 1 albo 2
<banex> zmienna pobiera sie z tej listy
<banex> wiesz o co mi chodzi?:D
<Wizard> banex: widocznie nie wie ;)
<banex> juz sobie dalem rade
<Wizard> no widzisz :)
<Wizard> tak się moja przygoda z linuksem zaczęła
<banex> teraz mam gorszy problem
<banex> moaj tez
<banex> :)
<Wizard> na Corelu nie działał mi kursor w X
<banex> mi w x'ach myszka nie dzialal
<banex> i tak poznalem links'a
<banex> :D
<julek> a mi w ogole xy nie dzialaly:P
<Wizard> julek, siema
<tar-gz> julek: pewno po instaalcji sterownikow/upgradzie kernela
<julek> sięa, Wizard
<julek> tar-gz: to bylo dawno
<tar-gz> ale to są najczęstsze powody
<julek> nie, jeszcze xorg.conf mogl byc zly
<tar-gz> julek: z wymienionych przezemnie przyczyn
<julek> nie
<banex> albo xy nie sa zainstalowane
<banex> ;[
<julek> Wizard: a teraz mam taki problem:
<julek> FATAL ERROR: Bad primary partition 2: Partition ends in the final partial cylinder
<julek> ja odpalam cfdisk
<julek> i press any key to exit...
<tar-gz> Ma ktoś tutaj sida?
<julek> nie chce majstrowac, bo jeszcze partycje strace:)
<manio> tar-gz, ja mam
<tar-gz> julek: gpartedem sobie pociachaj dysk
<tar-gz> manio: kiedys miales ostatnia aktualizacje?
<julek> tar-gz: ja mam "pociachany" dysk... i mam tam dane
<manio> co dzień
<manio> dzisiaj chyba 50 paczek
<julek> i nie chce zepsuc
<julek> nie wazne... wychodze na chwile
<julek> wpadne pozniej potrollowac
<tar-gz> manio: jak aktualizujesz system? apt-get upgrade?
<manio> aptitude akurat używam: aptitude safe-upgrade
<manio> dist upgrade nie polecam bo xorg jest nie kompletny i wywala całego
<tar-gz> http://wklej.org/id/472251/
<tar-gz> i mi tak napierdziela od miesiaca
<manio> a pokaż sources.list
<tar-gz> manio: ja mam troche inaczej bo mam aptosida. Jednak oparty on jest o sida i z jego repo korzysta
<manio> a co się dzieje po aptitude update?
<tar-gz> manio: sources.list -> http://wklej.org/id/472252/
<manio> tar-gz, no dobra to pokaż co jest w tym /etc/apt/sources.list.d/debian.list i w /etc/apt/sources.list.d/aptosid.list
<tar-gz> juz niewazne ;p
<tar-gz> po aptitude update mi upgraduje system
<manio> tar-gz, heheh nie odswieżałeś repozytoriów :)
<tar-gz> Dzazak Allahul Khairan
<tar-gz> Nie wiedziałem, ze to wymagane
<tar-gz> nowego kernla mi posysa xD
<tar-gz> kernela*
<Wizard> nie wiedział, że to wymagane, a sida używa
<manio> no od niedzieli się sporo dzieje w sidzie
<Wizard> rotflmao
<tar-gz> Wizard: pierwszy raz sida używam.
<tar-gz> Przy innych distro nie było to wymagane
<Wizard> chyba na głowę upadłeś :D
<Wizard> z dużej wysokości
<manio> tar-gz, a toto to aptosid co czym się różni od normalnego debiana?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co popsulem z fcgi?
<tar-gz> manio w sumie chyba tylko kernelem i paroma aplikacjami.
<tar-gz> Wizard: ty kiedyś korzystałeś z Sabayona, nie?
<Wizard> w życiu
<tar-gz> Hmmm. to winter chyba korzystał.
<Wizard> nawet nie wiem co to
<winter> nigdy nie korzystałem z sabayona
<tar-gz> Hmmmm.
 * winter akurat patrzył
<tar-gz> Dziwne.
 * Wizard oświadcza, że jedyne dziwne systemy z jakich korzystał, to gobo, yellowdog i elive
<tar-gz> yellow dog jest jest na procesory z maca czasem?
<Wizard> ze sraka
<Wizard> jest na powerpc
<tar-gz> Wizard: coś Ty dzis taki nie w chómoże?
<Wizard> tar-gz: a, bo mam taki głupi błąd do naprawienia
<Wizard> i za każdym razem jak coś zmienię, to muszę jbossa restartować :/
<tar-gz> Wizard: hmmm.
<PoKrAk> re
<tar-gz> REwaloryzacja
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: i co w końcu zainstalowałes?
<PoKrAk> narazie bodhi zaktualizowany z innych repo
<PoKrAk> jeszcze ecomorpha musze odpalic
<tar-gz> a bo eksperymentujesz  z jakimś badziewiem.
<PoKrAk> heheheh ty cały czas testujesz :P
<Wizard> a on nie może się zdecydować na nick
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: kto?
<tar-gz> Wizard: kto?
<Wizard> kule
<PoKrAk> no ty cały czas jakies wynalazki instalowałeś
<PoKrAk> jak sie nazywał tan paliet co te koła zębate sie odpalały i testował opengla czy co tam
<tar-gz> gx cos tam
<tar-gz> glx cos tam
<Wizard> glxgears
<tar-gz> ;-)
<tar-gz> Fajne to e17 ale dla ślepych jest
<PoKrAk> pakiet to chyba mesa-utils
<PoKrAk> no mesa-utils
<Wizard> e17 dla ślepych?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: masz
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dziala juz
<tar-gz> Wizard: tam wszystko jest takie ogromne, buttony belki ...
<PoKrAk> oki ecomorph ruszył :)
<BlessJah> jacekowski: co było nie tak?
<jacekowski> update
<jacekowski> nie ma to jak linux
<jacekowski> zmienili lokalizacje plikow konfiguracyjnych dla suexec
<BlessJah> czyli to nie ja popsulem
<tar-gz> Wizard ty elive hostujesz?
<Wizard> to już nie mój serwer
<tar-gz> ;-D
<Wizard> ale kiedyś tak, poza tym mirror ciągle chyba działa
<tar-gz> na czym jest elive oparte?
<Wizard> na debianie
<Wizard> tylko ostatnia wersja chyba na etchu ;)
<Wizard> mało się tam dzieje ostatni
<tar-gz> o lol.
<tar-gz> To to olewam ;-D
<PoKrAk> wizard a masz dostep do wygenerowania kodu zapraszającego ??
<Wizard> nie
<PoKrAk> :/
<tar-gz> Nie ma chyba distro ktore korzysta domyslnie z e17 i jest "aktywne"
<PoKrAk> najbardziej aktuywne wlasnie jest elive i bodhi
<tar-gz> a no to elive jest aktywne jak nie wiem.
<tar-gz> bazuje na eatchu ...
<PoKrAk> na forum ruch jest :)
<PoKrAk> a ze nowa wersja nie jest wydana to nie znaczy ze w pakietch zastuj
<tar-gz> czym sie rozni  elive stable od elive compiz ?
<PoKrAk> compiz to stara wersja a stable to topaz
<ntat> Widziałem właśnie, że w gazecie "Gry" jest pełna wersja Machinarium:)
<ntat> 13 PLN tylko:)
<manio> ntat, niedawno było humble indie bundle 2 i między innymi było machinarium
<mati75> re
<ntat> Machinariu jest fajne - grałem w demo na stronie
<ntat> *Machinarium
<ntat> Ale całe we flassh`u:)
<bikstopa> jak zapisali byscie na IRCu nieskonczonosc tak by wiele narodowosci zrozumialo? :D
<PoKrAk> neverending story
<Ciaho> very much
<Ciaho> :D
<miki> Cześc
<miki>  ;]
<miki> Mam pytanie: Jak ustawić żeby win botował się jako pierwszy?
<ntat> bikstopa, symbolem
<bikstopa> .
<Ciaho> ∞
<bikstopa> \o/
<ntat> Tyle, że ktoś musiałby mieć tę samą czcionkę, żeby to zobaczyć:)
<bikstopa> no a ja pytam o uniwersalny zapis
<ntat> Ja w irssi nie widzę symbolu nieskończoności
<Ciaho> na xp bez fontów nie zobaczy
<bikstopa> taki ktory bedzie zrozumialy dla kazdego fontu i kodowania
<bialy663> bikstopa: inf. ?
<ntat> Uniwersalny to jest tylko ESPERANTO:P
<bikstopa> bialy663: nie wiem, taki bym mogl latwo z komorki wklepac go do wolframa
<Ciaho> od visty w góre beda widzieć :D
<ntat> infinite to po angielsku - prawie uniwersalnie
<bikstopa> i ch*j ze beda wiedziec, jak ja nie bd mogl na kolosie go z fona wklepac
<ntat> bikstopa, a co chcesz przekazać? Podaj kontekst to może cos poradzimy:)
<bikstopa> ntat: chce w wolframie wpisac symbol nieskonczonosci
<bikstopa> tyke
<bikstopa> tyle*
<bialy663> bikstopa: http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=lim+x-%3Einfinity+1%2Fx+%3D+0
<bikstopa> o
<bikstopa> to zostaje mi jeszcze pierwiastek 20 stopnia, jak wpisac :D
<miki> Jak ustawić żeby win botował się jako pierwszy
<miki> ?
<bikstopa> miki: a po co? :D
<bialy663> x^(1/20)
<bialy663> i masz pierwiastek 20stopnia z x
<miki> Bo ubuntu chce używać tyko czasami a głównie pracować na win
<miki> To jak?
<winter> miki: w grub.cfg ustaw wartość default
<kklimonda> lepiej w /etc/default/grub
<bikstopa> bialy663: a jak bedzie pierwiastek ntego stopnia z 3n+3n+4n ?
<bialy663> (3n+3n+4n)^(1/n)
<winter> no może w /etc/grub/default pozmieniali w grubie2
<ntat> bikstopa, Infinity
<ntat> bikstopa, używaj Maximy:]
<bikstopa> bialy663: mialo wyjsc 4. zobacz co wyszlo http://www.wolframalpha.com/input/?i=lim+x-%3Einfinity+%282n%2B3n%2B4n%29%5E%281%2Fn%29
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4dnruta> (at www.wolframalpha.com)
<miki> thx ustawilem, spr czy działa
<bialy663> bikstopa: piszesz x->inf a xa nie uzyles w wyrazeniu
<bialy663> ale ja sie nie znam
<bialy663> nie zaliczylem analizy
<Dreadlish> elo
<winter> elo elo 520
<ntat> Analizę miałem na pierwszym roku:P
<ntat> i algebrę
<winter> widzieliście dzisiejsze logo google?
<ntat> widzieliście:)
<Dreadlish> nie
<winter> fajny motyw
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> fajne zawalanie ramu
<winter> i nie we flashu
<winter> na 30lecie pacmana to pacmana zrobili
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> html5?
<winter> a chgw
<ntat> W Helionie jest tak, że jak się zamówi książki za min. 100 albo 200 PLN, to można sobie wybrać jedną za friko:)
<ntat> I właśnie przyszła dzisiaj: Python od podstawm:]
<ntat> Biblia na 670 stron
<ntat> :)
<tar-gz> jest mati75 jeszce?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: o/
<Dreadlish> ntat: księżkę polecam - przeczytałem - mało z tego zapamiętałem ( może dlatego, że nie używam pythona zbyt często? ), ale dobrze napisana ;p
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: python to zlo
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: widziales co sie dzieje, gdy pojawi sie maly blad w konstruktorze pythona?
<ntat> No, ja dopiero się będę zabierał za python, kiedyś na studiach się nim bawiliśmy z całkiem fajnymi efektami:)
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: not.
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: zrobilem kiedys maly blad w konstruktorze i nastapil wyciek danych. python jest nieobliczalny, sam zobacz http://dl.dropbox.com/u/871822/Fx_(014).jpg
<Dreadlish> :DDDD
<Dreadlish> niezłe
<kklimonda> bikstopa: strasznie marna jakość tego tracebacka ;)
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<bikstopa> kklimonda: wyciek danych nastapil o 3 w nocy. wtedy kijowo robi sie screenshooty
<Dreadlish> heh
<bikstopa> hindusy atakowaly, to sie streszczalem by zabezpieczyc dane :D
<bialy663> zdjęcie wygląda jakbybyło robione kamieniem
<tar-gz> ktore distro z e17 jest "active" ?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: żadno
<bikstopa> bialy663: bylo robione moja kochana cegla, e61i <3
<Dreadlish> bialy663: nie no tosz to przecież rasowy kalkulator
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: o/
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> trza uziemić obudowe
<Psotnick> siema ;)
<Dreadlish> any sposoby?
<Psotnick> zakop :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie o to mi chodziło
<Dreadlish> zasilacz mi robi syf poprostu
<Dreadlish> i obudowa łapie
<Dreadlish> i ja słysze jak mi pendrive działa ;d
<Dreadlish> powerchordy umi
<Psotnick> betonowe buciki i do wisły ;
<bialy663> drut do obudowy i pod fazę
<bialy663> no dobra
<bialy663> uziemienie/kaloryfer
<Psotnick> pod piorunochron ;)
<bialy663> albo wstaw obudowę do wanny z wodą
<Psotnick> z olejem transformatorowym ;)
<Dreadlish> :D
<Psotnick> Dreadlish, to akurat serio ;)
<Psotnick> w ogóle rozkręciłem laptopa, niby mam service manuala, ale nic to nie daje
<Psotnick> sam bym go też rozkręcił
<Dreadlish> heh
<Psotnick> straszny taam w środku syf
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś co to może być taka biało-różowa, kleista kostka, którą wyjąłem z laptopa?
<Dreadlish> syf.
<ntat> Psotnick, to jak wyrostek robaczkowy u człowieka - nie potrzebne:D
<kklimonda> Psotnick: od tego jest właśnie manual serwisowy ;)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: a skąd ją wyciągnąłeś/
<Psotnick> kklimonda, tam właściwie nic nie jest napisane ;/
<Psotnick> przykleiło się do klawiatury
<Psotnick> różową częścią
<ntat> Różowe i klejące, to musi być guma do żucia
<Psotnick> a białą było chyba przyklajone do takich czterech kostek
<foreste> czesc
<ntat> Czołem
<Dreadlish> ćżęść
<Enlik> Plecą
<TheNumb> Dupom
<Dreadlish> Stopom
<bialy663> yyy...
<bialy663> mleko
<Enlik> No
<foreste> ciekawe kiedy bedzie kde 4.6 w wheezy ;d
<Enlik> Jak 4.7 wyjdzie ;]
<TheNumb> Enlik: chyba 4.8 ;]
<foreste> za jakis czas bedzie 5.0 xd
<Enlik> Za jakiś czas wszyscy sie przerzucą na GNOME Shell i KDE upadnie
<foreste> fu gnome xd
<ntat> KDE jest całkiem fajne
<foreste> gnome na laptopy xd
 * Mike_St re
<ntat> Duż fajnych programów ma
<bialy663> podziękuję z Gnome shell
<ntat> Jedyne czym mogą się wstydzic, to KDE dokumenty, czy jak tam się to biuro nazywa
<bialy663> tak samo jak z unity
<ntat> Próbowałem kiedyś coś zrobić w edytorze tekstu :E
<ntat> Ale za to mają duż programów edukacyjnych
<TheNumb> ntat: libreoffice dobrze działa z KDE ;]
<ntat> KDEnlive jest świetne
<Dreadlish> kde jest ok
<Dreadlish> tylko żeby mniej zasobów zżerało
<ntat> KDE ma też KTurtle:)
<ntat> No i przyzwoite gierki w standardzie: Kpatience, Konquest, itd., które łądnie wyglądają
<ntat> :)
<ntat> *ładnie
<ntat> Kiedyś pod KDE korzystałem z nakładki graficznej na PovRay`a
<ntat> Teraz nie wiem, czy to jest jeszcze rozwijane
<gjm> re
<ntat> http://91.121.164.186:7900  - fajna muza elektroniczna:)
<termi> http://finanse.wp.pl/kat,58436,title,Wygral-w-totka-zwolnil-szefa,wid,13111826,wiadomosc.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4e92cwv> (at finanse.wp.pl)
<termi> hahaha
<drumiec> \o/
<drumiec> pytanko
<drumiec> jak zmienić ekran logowania w tym szicie jakim jest GDM?
<Matan[M]> bry
<drumiec> jakoś sie zmienić mi to nie chce na taki motyw jaki wybieram
<natalka> bo to brzydki motyw
<drumiec> dla mnie może być najbrzydszy na świecie
<gjm> pewnie
<drumiec> ważne żeby dało sie go zmieniać
<Dreadlish> apt-get remove gdm
<Dreadlish> bo to syf
<Enlik> drumiec: zostaw to, idź na rower
<Dreadlish> gdm stary lepszy
<drumiec> rower mi ukradli
<Enlik> :[
<Enlik> No to rozumiem w takim razie
<ntat> Zawsze wywalam gdm po instalacji systemu
<natalka> ja nie wiem co to
<natalka> czy chodzi o to zeby ekran logowania wygladal jak w ubuntu 7.04?
<drumiec> no mniej wiecej
<kklimonda> ni da się
<natalka> to ja tez chce
<kklimonda> przynajmniej nie z gdm
<drumiec> kiedyś było inaczej
<drumiec> a teraz w tym panelu od ekranu logowania
<drumiec> nie ma nic
<natalka> kiedys bylo tak fajnie pomaranczowo
<drumiec> kiedyś to i wybrać sie dało
<natalka> <rotfl>
<julek> czesc
<natalka> siema
<kklimonda> za moich czasów...
<mati75> tar-gz: nie ma
<drumiec> i najlepsze jajca to z tymi kursorami
<drumiec> jak zmieniasz motyw to pól jednych i pół drugich
<ntat> drumiec, ?
<gjm> to wkurzajace
<drumiec> no jakos tak lipnie sie ładują
<drumiec> i nie moge dojść czemu tak jest
<Dreadlish> wg mnie menadzer logowania jest zbędnym ficzerem ;d
<Dreadlish> bo chyba wszyscy potrafią sobie wpisać login i hasło i startx
<drumiec> no niby tak
<ntat> drumiec, update-alternatives --config x-cursor-theme i wybierasz taki, jak w danym temacie masz
<ntat> Oczywiście pod su -
<drumiec> juz chyba wszystko to robilem :P
<drumiec> i po relogu ten sam kaktus
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: to takie gadanie w stylu dziadka co nie może pojąć czemu ci młodzi tak kombinują, za jego czasów był jeden kanał w telewizorze, przez 4 godziny na dzień.
<Wujek> Cześć. Miałem zainstalowane 2 środowiska graficzne GNOME i KDE i całe KDE usunąłem przez synaptic i po usunięciu pokazał się tryb tekstowy, robię reset i wybieram BURG'em Ubuntu i ładuję się 10 minut, po czym znowu daję reset i biorę recovery mode i się zacina. Czy można sformatować partycję na NTFS w LiveCD i Windows włączy się automatycznie bo chciałbym w Windows partycję na 35gb i sformatować na ext4 i zainstalować. Siedzę te
<Wujek> ra na Virtual Box w Win7
<ntat> zgubiłem się na część... :|
<gjm> oczadział?
<drumiec> skladnia taka że ciężko dojść ocb
<Wujek> Pomożecie ?
<Wujek> halo
<winter> Wujek: a o zrobiłeś
<winter> co*
<Wujek> usunąłem kde przez synaptica
<winter> i chcesz mieć gnome
<Wujek> i tak a system nie włącza się
<winter> przechodzi w tryb tekstowy?
<winter> czy co
<Wujek> po usunięciu przeszedł, zresetowałem i nie włącza się
<winter> weź odpal livecd i z chroota apt-get --reinstall install gnome-desktop
<winter> jeśli potrafisz
<winter> jeśli nie to poczytaj może na forum o chroot
<ntat> W końcu w LibreOffice - Impress - pojawiły się kompozycje stron, bo w OOo to trzeba było szukać, były tylko dwie standardowe
<ntat> :]
<Wujek> a jeszcze coś jak włączyłem recovery mode to pikacz z mobo tak szybko pikał i widać jakiś tekst i zero reakcji z strony systemu
<gjm> kde się mści :D
<ntat> ... z zaświatów
<ntat> :]
<winter> pewnie nie ma już kdma a system jest ustawiony żeby kdma używać
<Wujek> zainstalowałem komedą sudo apt get installl kubuntu-desktop
<winter> nom
<winter> to teraz reinstaluj gnome-desktop z chroota
<Wujek> odpalam LiveCD i co dalej
<winter> montujesz partycje
<winter> montujesz /dev
<winter> montujesz /proc
<winter> i potem chroot
<winter> acha i kopiujesz resolv.conf na chrootowany system
<Wujek> a chroot jak włączyć ?
<winter> żeby wiedział gdzie dnsy są
<winter> Wujek: GOOGLE
<winter> http://lmgtfy.com/?q=ubuntu+chroot
<Wujek> a format bo niedługo chce cs source instalowac
<Matan[M]> css ssie
<Dreadlish> cs* ssie
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ping
<hawaii_> cześć Wam
<Dreadlish> elo
<hawaii_> problemik mam dosyć nietypowy
<gjm> cześć Ci
<Dreadlish> gjm wstał?
<hawaii_> mam konto na xmpp.eu.org (czyli jabber), ale nie mogę się zalogować. inne konta loguje normalnie ale serwer na kompie nie odpowiada
<hawaii_> z kolei na komórce mam bombusmoda i ten łączy normalnie
<Dreadlish> włączyłeś szyfrowanie?
<gjm> Dreadlish: już kiedy
<Dreadlish> acha
<Dreadlish> to elo :D
<hawaii_> przeleciałem wszelkie opcje dla konta w gajimie i pidginie i mcabberze
<gjm> no elo
<hawaii_> znacie jakis kanał na temat jabbera?
<Dreadlish> a to jest taki?
<hawaii_> Dreadlish, :D dobre pytanie :D oni raczej swoje muce i te inne konferencje chyba chcieliby proomować
<ntat> Gdzie w Gnome włącza się opcję, żeby zapamiętywał położenie okien programówpo ich ponownym uruchomieniu?
<bikstopa> `g napisy dr house
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: Pierwsza polska strona serialu telewizyjnego Dr House - House M.D.: <http://www.housemd.info.pl/>
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: doktora hausa oglądasz?
<bikstopa> yup
<bikstopa> czekam na napisy :D
<Dreadlish> znam takiego doktora
<Dreadlish> co ma na nazwisko Haus
<Dreadlish> i jest patologiem :D
<bikstopa> \o/
<bikstopa> mordo ty moja :D
<bikstopa> mnie bardziej interesuje co z elementami do moich nokiii e61i ? :d
 * bikstopa instaluje netbeansa 7 :D
<Dreadlish> byś mi to powiedział o 8 rano
<Dreadlish> to bym ci powiedział
<Dreadlish> a teraz to nie chce mi sie leźć do starego
<bikstopa> o 8 rano to ja jak normalny czlek, spie :D
<bikstopa> za 2 dni wyplata <hurra> :D
<bikstopa> a moze juz jutro? :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: pojutrze, splace swoj dlug w stosunku do ciebie :D
<TheNumb> bikstopa: znam ten ból ;/
<lisu> re
<lisu> k... windows 7
<bikstopa> a ja sie wczoraj wk****lem ;'x
<bikstopa> chcialem sie kulturalnie napic piwa na osiedlu i dostalem tube w ryh ;'x
<bikstopa> ryh = ryj
<lisu> walcze z nim od godziny, kts bledami sypie
<lisu> 0xc0000428
<bikstopa> lisu: wymien ram
<lisu> bikstopa: wlasnie nowy wlozylem
<bikstopa> wymien :D
<lisu> szlak mnie trafi
<bikstopa> zanim cie trafi szlak, wymien ram
<bikstopa> lisu: albo hmm,
<bikstopa> lisu: a wymieniales ram? :D
<lisu> bikstopa: tak tez zrobie, ale co lepsze ram mam z 2 takiej samej maszyny, na na ktorym byl debian i pozamienialem ram
<lisu> bikstopa: ok ide walczyc z ramem, moze cos sie uda ;)
<bikstopa> lisu: jak ram byl wczesniej w debianie, to musisz go wyciagnac, obiedz z nim 3 razy dookola stolu krzyczac buta hamak i dopiero wtedy wsadzic do windy.
<lisu> bikstopa: najlepsze, ze win xp sie wysypal po dolozeniu ramu
<lisu> win 7 w ogole nie ruszyl tylko sypnal bledami
<bikstopa> o, jak win xp sie wysypal, to musisz 4 razy to zrobic a nie 3
<lisu> ... a debian dostal 100% wiecej unknown name ramu i chodzi
<bikstopa> bo to debian
<bikstopa> on nawet w tosterze dziala
<bikstopa> profesjonalne systemy nie chodza na byle czym
<lisu> bikstopa: skad wiedziales, ze to prosessional edition? x) :D
 * TheNumb szuka distro gdzie można znaleźć świeże pakiety z kernelem i innymi zabawkami.
<Enlik> TheNumb: Debian squeeze
<ntat> TheNumb, Debian
<TheNumb> Enlik: Pan raczy żartować.
<TheNumb> ntat: kolejny.
<Enlik> TheNumb: a poważnie, np. Sabayon
<ntat> i wersja testing
<TheNumb> ntat: testing i tak jest miliard lat do tyłu.
 * Enlik się przeciągł
<TheNumb> Enlik: a w sabayonie i tak trzeba dużo ręcznie emerdżować.
<Enlik> TheNumb: a co takiego?
<Enlik> (nie pytam o definicję tego słowa, ale pryzkład kiedy)
<TheNumb> Enlik: kernel - miło by było żeby w repo siedział w miarę świeży build testinga, wine, libreoffice
 * hawaii_ opuszcza lokal -- trzymać się
<TheNumb> Jeszcze trochę się tego znajdzie.
<Enlik> A, czyli generelanie wersje testowe
<lisu> bikstopa: na starych ramach instalacja idzie
<Enlik> No to bliżej chyba będzie Arch ;)
<lisu> bikstopa: te nowe coś p...lą
<TheNumb> Enlik: właśnie siedzę na Archu ._.
<Enlik> I szukasz czegoś ze „świeższymi”? uch
<Enlik> Wymagający.
<TheNumb> Enlik: tyaa... w sumie to dla mnie by było tylko funtoo/gentoo chyba :P
<TheNumb> Ale nie chce mi się czekać aż paczka się skompiluje x_X
<lisu> bikstopa: aha przeliczylem sie, blod = blue screen of dead
<Enlik> Ano ano
<lisu> zaraz jak p...lnę z buta w to pudło to mnie noga rozboli
<lisu> debian = system (bez)problemowy
<TheNumb> lisu: nigdy nie miałem debiana i jestem szczęśliwy.
<lisu> windows system = (....loading text.........) problemowy
<TheNumb> Chociaż na serwerze nie sprawia problemów.
<Psotnick> muszą być problemy z systemem, bo inaczej jest nudno
<TheNumb> Psotnick: LFS welcome to :P
<TheNumb> Psotnick: albo windoz
<Psotnick> windoza nie naprawię, tylko będę musiał reinstalować
<Psotnick> a za LFS'a podziękuję ;)
<TheNumb> hem, ciekawe jakie wymagania ma nexuiz <:
<Psotnick> ja teraz muszę korzystać z Winshita i zdałem sobie sprawę jak dużo korzystam z Alt+F2
<Psotnick> na dodatek mam szybszego kompa, a wlecze się jak nie wiem ;/
<Enlik> Alt+f2 rulz
<TheNumb> Psotnick: a czego używasz na winshicie?
<Psotnick> a czego mam używać?
<Psotnick> myszki używam za dużo zdecydowanie
<TheNumb> Psotnick: no tak, ale do czego Ci potrzebny ten windoz?
<Psotnick> nie potrzebny. Muszę korzystać, póki nie mam swojego kompa. Znaczy mam, tylko leży na biurku rozkręcony i czeka na transplantację
<lisu> clear.... 300V
<lisu> his a live
<bialy663> jebnij go zapalniczką do gazu
<bialy663> po mobo
<Psotnick> to do mnie?
<TheNumb> Psotnick: mhm
<Psotnick> ale się gniazdo zasilania zwaliło i już nowe zamówiłem ;) dodatkowo jest na wtyczkę
<specta> czesc wszystkim
<specta> milo zobaczyc ze jeszcze IRC zyje
<TheNumb> specta: nikogo nie ma, to tylko bardzo rozwinięte AI.
<specta> 100 * bardzo rozwinięte AI
<gjm> taa. Nie zauważyłem
<lisu> ++
<gjm> taka prawda
<Psotnick> http://www.linuxquestions.org/questions/2010-linuxquestions-org-members-choice-awards-93/desktop-distribution-of-the-year-855892/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6y2ex7a> (at www.linuxquestions.org)
<Psotnick> yay Slackware jest drugi
<Psotnick> to nawet zależności nie ma ;/
<winter> Psotnick: bo to forum opanowane przez slackersów
<TheNumb> Kiedyś chciałem stawiać Slacka. Rozmyśliłem się przy ściąganiu płyty.
 * winter miał slacka przez kilak miesięcy na desktopie
<winter> Psotnick: poczytaj komentarze
<Psotnick> nie chce mi się po tym jak przeczytałem 5 pierwszych
<Psotnick> ja tam wolę jak aplikację się instaluje 10 min, a nie 30
<TheNumb> Dziwne, ktoś jeszcze używa slacka...
<winter> sporo ludziów
<Psotnick> powinien upaść, Debian byłby wtedy chyba najstarszy ;)
<winter> ja bym uzyweał slacka gdyby nie to malutkie repo
<winter> jest jeszcze sbo ale trochę ssie
<Psotnick> sbo?
<winter> frontend do slackbuildsów
<Psotnick> yhym
<TheNumb> winter: slackbuild to coś jak ebuild w gentoo / PKGBUILD w Archu / SPEC w deb/rpm?
<winter> cosik w ten deseń
<krzakx> jak wykonac pelny format FAT32 (nie szybki)
<krzakx> chce calkowicie wyczyscic urzadzenie flash
<winter> gupi telefon, musiałem go zresetować żeby zaczął znowu wiadomości wysyłać
<natalka_> http://img210.imageshack.us/img210/7649/a5ecbc2720ff.gif
<lisu> aaaaaa X)
<lisu> wwin/quit
<winter> natalka_: ale mega rasizm
<natalka_> rasizm jest dory
<natalka_> dobry
<lisu> windows 7, udostępnianie zasobów = epic fail
<lisu> ... wtedy, gdy nie jest zły
<natalka_> noo
<natalka_> chce pluszową któwkę milka na walentynki
<natalka_> i czekolade
<natalka_> duzo czekolady
<winter> natalka_: do garów
<natalka_> juz kurwa mac zrobiłam obiad
<natalka_> tylko nie ma komu jeść
<natalka_> :/
<winter> ale mi nie zrobiłaś
<natalka_> no to chodź
<natalka_> mam dwa kotlety :D
 * winter wpierdala ogórkową
<Mike_St> natalka_: ja tez z checia zjem :D
<Mike_St> jeszcze jakis deser zrob :D
<natalka_> no to chodzcie bo ja chyba zjem tylko jogurt
<natalka_> moj tata do mnei zadzwonil i powiedzial ze sobie zainstaluje ubuntu :)
<natalka_> bo jeszcze nie widzial jak to wyglada :)
<natalka_> :)
<gjm> tata++
<natalka_> tata ma 63 lata :)
<winter> mój jest technofobem
<firemark> natalka_: hmm :D a ty ile masz lat?
<natalka_> 24
<winter> tyle co ja
<firemark> i sama taka dorosła dziewczyna nie potrafi zainstalować ubuntu? ; p
<natalka_> zainstalowac umie
<firemark> [tak jestem gówniarzem bo mam 20]
<winter> jeszcze kilka lat i zacznę myśleć o starości
<winter> na razie myślę o śmierci
<natalka_> tylko nie umiala javy
<natalka_> czemu?
<winter> bo nie ma dżemu
<natalka_> głupi powód
<natalka_> :P
<winter> każdego to koniec końców czeka
<natalka_> skoro i tak umrę... to po co mam chodzić do pracy?
<winter> żeby mieć na internetyf
<natalka_> ;/
<winter> bo bez internetóf do dupy jest
<lisu> czy jak wypiernicze minta i instalnę squeeza to będą problemy z maszynami vboxa pod squeeze?
<winter> i komputeróf
<lisu> e ee to nie ten kanał
<lisu> a tam moze byc i ten
<winter> lisu: raczej nie
<winter> ja moje maszyny wirtualne vboxa robiłem pod vbox 3.x teraz mam 4.x i jest ok
<winter> śmigają, pliki dysków są kompatybilne
<lisu> winter: to moze bedzie ok, zwłaszcza, ze mam mint debian 2011 01 edition
<lisu> kurde jedno mnie cieszy przez te pare/naście dystrybucji co kombinowałem ostatnio, klient e-mail alpine jest wszedzie w wersji 2.0 i działa swietnie
<scx> dobry wieczor
<scx> mam problem z OpenOffice.org Math
<scx> poszukuje znaku \triangleright
<scx> (mathmode)
<scx> czy istnieje jakis translator latex -> mml?
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> mam magiczne ręce
<lisu> Dreadlish: dotykasz crt i strzla?
<gjm> Dreadlish: zmień dilera
<lisu> Dreadlish: albo bierz mniej
<Dreadlish> lisu: nie, ale siostra włącza kompa - nie działa, ja włączam kompa - działa, potem ona włącza kompa znowu nie działa, ja - działa ;d
<lisu> Dreadlish: też się z takim zjawiskiem spotkałem
<lisu> strange
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Dreadlish> DURNOWATE HDAUDIO
<Dreadlish> nie wiem z czego to
<Dreadlish> ale mam straszny syf
<Dreadlish> tak jakby nie było masy
<lisu> jbny windows, straszny syf
<lisu> ide pograć w unreal tournament '99 o.
<lisu> o/
<anemus> heh - w pracy mam tak z drukarką/skanerem- przestaje działać jak panie z cs się biorą za drukowanie/skanowanie
<anemus> ale to nie moje cudowne ręce wprawiają ją w ruch...
<gjm> panie wprawiasz? Nieładnie
<anemus> po prostu równoczesne skanowanie z drukowaniem i bicie drukarki to zły pomysł
<anemus> było by co wprawiać w ruch ;P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Majk> Cześć
<Majk> zna ktoś JS i mógłby mi pomóc?
<Majk> obiecuje, tylko jedno pytanie
 * Wizard ziewa
<Wizard> i ma ochote na browar, ale nie chce mu się iść do sklepu
<Wizard> jest ktoś?
<Wizard> jest na ubuntu taki temat fajny, coś z piaskiem
<gjm> ja
<Wizard> dust sand czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> jak on się nazywa?
<Wizard> dokładnie tak się nazywa ;)
<Quintasan> kklimonda, ari-tczew: zostałem nominowany bez prawa odmowy do prowadzenia sesji na Ubuntu Developer Week na temat Daily Buildów :P
<Quintasan> czyt. zmurzyniony :P
<Peter2223> witam... na 10.10 nie działa mi hibernacja, podejrzewam że coś z swapem, po komendzie free mam total: 9212924 used:0 free: 9212924
<Peter2223> dotyczy Swapa
<Peter2223> dlaczego używane 0?
<Peter2223> nie działa?
<qermit> Peter2223: widocznie nie ma potrzeby
<gjm> może nie ma potrzeby?
<qermit> 900MB to może być mało dla zahibernowania
<gjm> a. Już było
<Peter2223> kurcze... to już nie wiem, ktoś miał problemy z hibernacją?
<Psotnick> ja
<Psotnick> a co się dzieje?
<Peter2223> hibernuje ale nie wstaje potem... podczas resume zatrzymuje się i d...
<Psotnick> to na pewno nie za mało swap'a
<Peter2223> a ostatnio nawet uśpienie szwankuje.... zamiast usypiać pokazuje ekran logowania
<Psotnick> jakby było swapa za mało to by się nie hibernował
<Peter2223> jak pozamykam trochę okien to posłucha ale nie tak powinno to działać
<Peter2223> z hibernacją to już od 8.04 walczę
<Psotnick> dziwne
<Peter2223> nigdy nie działało to jak trzeba
<Peter2223> wy nie macie problemu? notek Dell
<Peter2223> Inspiron 1720
<Psotnick> to może coś z hardwarem
<Peter2223> hmmm
<Peter2223> a może zwiększę jednak swapa? coś mi pachnie że w tej okolicy jest jednak problem
<Psotnick> poszukaj coś
<Peter2223> macie sposób jak bezboleśnie zwiększyć swapa żeby nic nie sknocić?
<Peter2223> googluje już chyba 2 lata :)
<Psotnick> jak miałem za mało swap'a to się nie hibernował, tylko wywalał, że jest go za mało
<Wizard> Peter2223: możesz sobie swapfile zrobić
<Peter2223> wszystkie porady nie działają u mnie... może robię coś nie tak przy instalacji nie wiem
<Peter2223> swapfile - poczytam, może pomoże
<Peter2223> ok, dzięki - walczę dalej :)
<manishe> siema
<tar-gz> siemka
<tar-gz> kurde pokraka nigdy nie ma jak jest potrzebny
<bt4> Dreadlish: o/
<Wizard> julek: ping
<Dreadlish> bt4: elo
<Dreadlish> mój pc bez obudowy wygląda epicko
<bt4> jak tam dzionek minal
<Dreadlish> hmm... ogółem dzień do dupy
<bt4> to nie dobrze
<winter> dzień dupy
<bt4> witam winter
<bt4> spijasz coś dzisiej ?
<winter> witaj
<winter> kawę i herbatę
<bt4> witam przeciez
<bt4> tak na przemian ?
<drumiec> :o
<tar-gz[mobile]> Cze
<drumiec> o/
<winter> \o
<bt4> \o/
<tar-gz[mobile]> O\o
<Dreadlish> mówisz że przesiadka?
<tar-gz[mobile]> Co na netbooka postawic?
<bialy663> zeszyt
<bialy663> książkę
<tar-gz[mobile]> Ok
<bialy663> lub jak lubisz hardkor cegłę
<Dreadlish> heh
<bialy663> tar-gz[mobile]: to zależy do czego chcesz go używać
<tar-gz[mobile]> Ok, ok. Moge jeszcze na nim klocka postawic.
<bialy663> jak nie przeszkadza ci interfejs to polecam jolicloud
<tar-gz[mobile]> Po polskiemu to jest?
<bialy663> chyba
<tar-gz[mobile]> Bo meego ni jest
<ari-tczew> Quintasan: ja się zastanawiałem czy wziąć jakąś sesję, ale nie mam czasu na pierdoły :P
<bialy663> ari-tczew: moją możesz zaliczyć
<julek> Wizard: pong
<Wizard> julek:  a już nic
<Wizard> i tak nie mam piwa
<Pysiek> witam, ubuntu 10.10 polski remix jak zrobi instalacje z usb/pod winem.
<Pysiek> pomozecie:)?
<Pysiek> ubootin nie za bardzo radzi sobie z ta dystrybucja
<Dreadlish> Pysiek: wubi i nie musisz mieć polskiego remixu
<Dreadlish> ide się wykompać
<Pysiek> wubi? aplikacja zy s?
<Pysiek> obraz iso wypalic tak jakby na usb. znajdzie sie jakis samarytanin co wytlumaczy?
<winter> dd if="/plik/iso" of="/scierzka/do/pliku/partycji/na/pendrive/"
<winter> ale jeszcze tego nie próbowałem
<Pysiek> hehehe"D
 * winter jest staromodny i używa płyt
<winter> :F
<winter> tylko jak podasz złą ścierzkę to może ci dysk wciągnąć
<winter> :F
<Pysiek> wiem wiem juz 3 raz dzisiaj wymieniam
<Pysiek> :F
<winter> znajomy tutaj tak przejechał freedosem po systemie
<bialy663> Pysiek: na stronie ubuntu.com masz jakiś instalator
<bialy663> na pendriva
<bialy663> nie podam urla bo...
<Pysiek> mowisz o polskiej stronie?
<bialy663> nie chce
<bialy663> nie
<Pysiek> kk znajde
<bialy663> polska strona jest be
<Pysiek> dzieki
<Pysiek> witam raz jeszcze
<winter> a witaj
<Pysiek> problem z instalacja ubuntuciaka, przy wyborze opcji instalacji jest tylko "usuwanie calego dysku i na nim " "reczne ustawianie partycji" brak opcji automatycznego umieszczenia ubuntu obok windowsa
<Pysiek> potrzebuje pomocy z partycjami, ma ktos chwilke?
<winter> o_O
<winter> użyj zatem alternate
<qermit> Pysiek: a pojawił sie komunikat - użytkownik niezgodny z oprogramowaniem?
<winter> PEBKAC
 * qermit jest zwolennikiem tekstowej instalki
<Pysiek> hm wiedzialem ze na spokojnie tu nie pomozecie, tylko bedziecie jechac, potrzebuje windoowza czasem wiec go zostawiam
<Wizard> Pysiek: ja dam ci radę
<qermit> Pysiek: ja mam windowsa i ubuntu i qnx na jednym dysku
<Wizard> jak masz walić takie teksty, to możesz od razu wyjść
<Pysiek> moze lepiej nie, zle sie zaczelo watpie aby lepiej
<Wizard> zadawanie pytań nie zwalnia z używania mózgu :/
<qermit> Wizard: nie?
<qermit> a picie piwa?
<Wizard> qermit: zwalnia
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> ale nie szykuje mi się wyjazd w twoje okolice szybko
<Pysiek> prosze jedynie o chwile uwagi, jakie partycje mam ustawic w tej instalce i tyle.
<Wizard> hmm, Pysiek, tam jest kilka opcji, masz jakieś wolne miejsce na dysku?
<Wizard> w sensie nie przydzielone do partycji?
<qermit> Pysiek: a masz wolne miejsce na dysku na nową partycję?
<Pysiek> mam wystarczajaco
<qermit> to uruchom manualne partycjonowanie
<Wizard> no to weź 'użyj wolnego miejsca i utwórz domyślny układ'
<Wizard> lol
<qermit> i dodaj nową partycję podstawową a potem swap
<Wizard> qermit: ty widziałeś kiedyś instalator ubuntu? :>
<qermit> Wizard: w sumie tez mozna tak
<Wizard> no
<Wizard> i to nawet działa
<qermit> Wizard: jeżeli wersja tekstowa też w to się wlicza to tak
<qermit> z tym że ostatnio to nawet już nie partycjonuję bo preseeda sobie przygotowałem
<Wizard> wlicza
<Wizard> preco?
<Pysiek> ext4/ntfs/inny ext? co jako podstawe dac? i na swapa ile przeznaczyc minimum?
<qermit> http://wiki.debian.org/DebianInstaller/Preseed
<qermit> Pysiek: na swapa nie wiecej jak 1GB (chyba że chcesz hibernowac)
<qermit> Wizard: ^^
<Wizard> a, to
<Wizard> to kumam
<Pysiek> ext4 czy ntfs?
<qermit> ntfs
 * qermit runs
<Wizard> rotflmao
<Wizard> co tam ntfs robi?
<winter> vfat!
<winter> zomg
<Wizard> ten zjebany, starożytny, chujowy system plików microsoftu?
<Wizard> jebana dziwka, której dokumnetacja ma tyle stron, co encyklopedia PWN r78
<qermit> Wizard: ej, ntfs jest dużo lepszy od tych wszystkich extów, srekstów
<Wizard> chyba, kurwa, do trzymania wyngla na zimę
<qermit> (nie licząc tego że nie rozróżnia liter domyślnie
<Pysiek> wiec ext4 czy ntfs? :D
<Wizard> Pysiek: ext4
<Dreadlish> ext4
<Dreadlish> a najlepiej jfs ;d
<Wizard> kolejny
<Enlik> FAT16
<winter> Pysiek: na ntfs to w ogóle byś nic nie uruchomił
<winter> Enlik: ++
<Wizard> winter: a skąd wiesz? próbowałeś instalować?
<Wizard> :>
<Dreadlish> na ntfsie wszystkie pliki są rwxrwxrwx
<winter> nie wiem, że ntfs-3g po pierwsze działa w userspace , po drugie uprawnień nie ustawisz
<Wizard> a co to przeszkadza w uruchamianiu?
<winter> ^^^
<Pysiek> dobra robie partycje w ext4
<Dreadlish> jak zrobisz wszystko tylko na initrd i kernelu
<Dreadlish> to będzie działać
<winter> ale nie z ntfs03g
<Wizard> cholera, godzinę myślał nad tym ext4 przez was :)
<Pysiek> punkt montowania.. wpisactrzeba?
<Wizard>  /
<winter> a ntfs kernelowy jest ro
<qermit> winter: zacznijmy od tego że jest coś takiego jak initrd w gentoo
<Wizard> winter: a co to przeszkadza, że jest ro?
<Pysiek> wlasnie... :D
<Dreadlish> w zapisie ;d
<winter> Wizard: pierwsza próba zapisania pliku będzie failem?
<qermit> Dreadlish: a po co zapisywać?
<Pysiek> poza partycja glowna i swapem cos jeszcze wymagane jest?
<Wizard> nic już
<winter> czy to do /proc czy /dev czy byle demon pida nie ustawi
<Wizard> lol
<Wizard>  /proc i /edv są akurat w pamięci
<winter> am i right?
<Wizard> nieuku ;)
<winter> a no tak
<Dreadlish> no
<winter> ale byle demon zawiedzie
<Dreadlish> ale i tak trzeba zapisać coś
<Dreadlish> /var/log
<Wizard> winter: a niby jakim cudem się livecd bootują?
<Wizard> :>
<winter> mają fs w pamięci
<Dreadlish> Wizard: squashfs to nie to samo ;p
<Wizard> kiedyś nie było squashfs i się bootowały
<winter> ale nie ntfs lol
<Wizard> hmm
<qermit> Wizard: to nie zmienia faktu że do /proc jest ciężko coś zapisac
<Wizard> ale jak, po co tam coś pisać? :/
<qermit> Wizard: no ja nie wiem po co pisać po głównej partycji
<Wizard> pisze się do $HOME
<qermit> a czyta z /dev/zero
<winter> jak jest ro to zapiszesz chyhba w /dev/kartka
<qermit> winter: za młody jesteś na heroda
<Wizard> :D
<Pysiek> nie zdefiniowana glownego systemu plikow
<Pysiek> co zem zjebal?
<Wizard> nie ustawiłeś /
<qermit> Pysiek: życie
<Wizard> tak jak pisałem
<winter> qermit: hę? heroda?
<qermit> Pysiek: ile mash latek?
<Pysiek> zycie jeszcze nie
<Wizard> dobra, idę zmywa ć gary
<Wizard> odkryłem nowe powołanie
<qermit> Wizard: zmyjesz za mnie?
<Wizard> 30zł/h
<qermit> Wizard: ok
<Wizard> :>
<winter> taniej wychodzi zmywarka + detergenty + woda
<winter> na dłuższą metę
<qermit> winter: ale ze zmywarką nie można się piwa napić łosiu
<qermit> zwłaszcza jeżeli mamy na myśli metę
<Czolgista> winter: Czemu wiatr zesłałeś?
<winter> qermit: a goń się
<winter> pierdolisz
<winter> Czolgista: na złość tobie
<Pysiek> zrobilem partycje dalem ja jako ext4 co jeszcze mam zrobic?
<qermit> winter: a ty chcesz być fajny
<qermit> Pysiek: ustawić punkt montowania /
<winter> a ja mam to w dupiĘ
<Pysiek> na "/" ?
<winter> qermit: słaby alkoholik jesteś jak ze zmywarką się napić nie potrafisz
 * winter odpala peta
 * winter isłucha sweet noise
 * qermit smieje sie z upodobań wintera do głosu peji
<winter> na starszych płytkach nie ma peji
<winter> łosiu
<winter> nagrali razem jeden kawałek w 2003 roku
<Saiter> hejo
<qermit> napewno był, tylko się ukrywał
<winter> z pewnością
<qermit> biedny ten zespół skoro musiał się zniżać do poziomu blokersa z poznania
<Saiter> i tak nie ma to jak Pink Floyd, :)
<winter> ale staersze płytki są naprawdę oka
<winter> polecam
<winter> z edytó gurniakk też nagrali
<winter> na tej samej płycie co peja
<qermit> o fak
<qermit> super reklama
<winter> a tam pierdolisz
<winter> coś masz do mnie ewidentnie
<qermit> to ja już wolę słuchać bibera niż edzi
<winter> co mi zwisa i powiewa
<winter> no ja też, ale na starszy płykach naprawdę dawali czadu
 * winter pluje na głowę bibera
<Saiter> w sweet noise najlepsi sa ludzie cienia,
<Saiter> :)
<Saiter> Ci w maskach,
<winter> Saiter: zaraz cie qermit zjebie
<Saiter> winter: nie slucham sweet noise
<ntat> Co oznaczają dwa ## na kanale?
<winter> koniec wieku jest mega
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> czas na upgrade do mavericka
<winter> qermit: a za przeproszeniem czego ty słuchasz :F
<qermit> ntat: idz na dokumentacje na freenode
<qermit> winter: głównie discopolo
<winter> no to faktycznie
<qermit> wzglednie doscopolo
<qermit> doskopolo
<qermit> o
<winter> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=JJdHLIU_xBE
<winter> coś speszially for ju
<Saiter> qermit: a gwiazde zespolu akcent to slyszal? :)
<jacekowski> naprawilem wifi w laptopie
<winter> jacekowski: młotkiem?
<jacekowski> przy pomocy kawalka tasmy klejacej
<winter> eh
<qermit> winter: wole to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=s0FaTKrsMT4
<jacekowski> bo mi killswitch nie dzialal jak powinie
<jacekowski> n
<jacekowski> i wzialem kawalek tasmy i zakleilem pina na karcie wifi
<jacekowski> w zwiazku z czym guziczek gowno zrobi
<winter> 1st
<KoYoT> 2nd
<Saiter> 3rd
<Saiter> jestem na podium,
<Saiter> uf
<winter> ja bym się nie cieszył
<Saiter> z trzeciego miejsca?
<winter> z bycia na tym podium
<Saiter> trzeba sie cieszyc z malych rzeczy, :)
<bikstopa> Saiter: masz malego?
<Saiter> bikstopa: taki standardowy, 15,6'' ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-09
<bikstopa> Saiter: " co to? mikrony? :D
<winter> :->
<kklimonda> http://www.engadget.com/2011/02/08/nokia-ceo-stephen-elop-rallies-troops-in-brutally-honest-burnin/ no i po zabawie ;)
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4ls3mag> (at www.engadget.com)
<kklimonda> ema z rana
<winter> elo elo 520
<winter> nie chce mi się tego czytać
<lisu> re
<Wizard> cześć
<lisu> sześć
<ChaosEngine> re
<Wizard> ping
<Wizard> psuł ktoś kieydś ubiquity?
<gtriderxc> ja tłumaczyłem
<gtriderxc> :) właśnie sie dowiedziałem po roku, ze mam 64bitowy procesor:)))
<gtriderxc> wizard: a co chcesz psuc?
<Wizard> gtriderxc: zastanawiam się, czy da się tego użyć jako instalatora innego systemu niż debian/ubuntu
<Wizard> bo anakondy się da
<Wizard> znaczy.. chciałem do livecd centosa dorobić instalator
<gtriderxc> ee to w tym nie pomogę:)
<Wizard> no trudno
<Wizard> poczytam sobie o livecd fedory
<Dreadlish> hai guys
<PoKrAk> no ecomorph ustawiony :)
<PoKrAk> nn
<PoKrAk> wizard hmm remastersys ci raczej nie styknie
<Wizard> PoKrAk: nie wiem co to remastersys
<PoKrAk> bo to debian ubuntu
<PoKrAk> to tworzenia livecd i backupów
<Wizard> a ić, debiana albo ubuntu brać za podstawę systemu?
<Wizard> lepiej centosa
<Wizard> jak robić - to porządnie
<PoKrAk> w2izard wlasnie nie
<PoKrAk> ubu olac
<Wizard> szczególnie, że niedługo wyjdzie centos 6
<PoKrAk> ale debian na podstawe systemu jak najbardziej
<Wizard> mniam
<PoKrAk> centos z czego sie wywodzi
<Wizard> jest redhatem
<PoKrAk> leeeeeeeeeeeeeeeee
<Wizard> :D
<PoKrAk> złe doswiadcenia z rdhatem
<banex> re
<Wizard> hmm, jeden z pierwszych moich systemów, dużo się nauczyłem na redhacie
<Wizard> :)
<banex> RedHat 7.4
<Wizard> ale mój pierwszy redhat miał już kde2 i nie lubiłem go za to specjalnie
<PoKrAk> sude redhat debian
<Wizard> z kde to im dalej, tym gorzej :|
<Dreadlish> no czasem
<PoKrAk> kde nigdy mi do gustu nie przypadło
 * Wizard bardzo przypadło
<Wizard> w Corelu było takie zajebiste, przerobione kde
<Wizard> mniam
<PoKrAk> zawsze gnome było dla mnie
<PoKrAk> lecz zawsze czegos mu brakowało
<PoKrAk> no i teraz to unity .....
<Dreadlish> zw
<PoKrAk> wiec e17 mimo pewnych braków jest numero uno
<PoKrAk> kde zawsze było dla mnie takie ..... windowsowe
<Wizard> heh
<Wizard> mi to nie przeszkadzało
<Wizard> wręcz przeciwnie
<Wizard> był takie windowsowe, ale pozwalało sobie wszystko ładnie poukaładać po swojemu
<Wizard> aż do 4
<Wizard> bo 4 to jest jakaś porażka
<Wizard> http://www.itreviews.co.uk/software/s63.htm
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> eh, to były czasy
<Wizard> linux był prosty jak konstrukcja cepa
<Wizard> corela zainstalowałby nawet największy idiota
<Wizard> do tego prosta obsługa, graficzna nakładka na dpkg i aktualizator systemu
<Wizard> ale nie, linux jest trudny!
<kklimonda> no, strasznie prosta byla obsługa za starych dobrych czasów
<kklimonda> podłączasz dysk zewnętrzny? to go ręcznie montuj
<Wizard> :/
<PoKrAk> :)
<Wizard> malkontent zawsze znajdzie powód do marudzenia
<PoKrAk> a wykrywanie sprzetu ??
<Wizard> corel wykrywał
<Wizard> redhat też
<PoKrAk> pamietam był taki programik co został przez debiana przeniesiony z redhata
<Wizard> kudzu?
<PoKrAk> hwcośtam
<kklimonda> ja pamiętam jak ręcznie się config Xów edytowało by normalną rozdzielczość ustawić ;)
<kklimonda> to były stare dobre czasy
<PoKrAk> akórat od woodiego sie pojawił bo pamietam ze uzywałem go jak artykuł pisałem
<kklimonda> akurat*
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: wiem :P
<Wizard> akórat też fajne wygląda :D
<Wizard> a dzisiaj? ludzie narzekają, że linux to ma brzydkie tapety
<PoKrAk> imoho nawet lepiej
<Wizard> albo, że photoshop nie działa
<Wizard> heh
<PoKrAk> co nie działa gim jest :)
<Wizard> no ale gimp to nie fotoszop. mówią to oczywiście ludzie, którzy nie znają nawet 1% funkcji fotoszopa
<gtriderxc> pomijaj ąc fakt ze wszyscy korzystaja z lewego photoshopa i lewego corela
<PoKrAk> aaa to juz inna sprawa
 * PoKrAk poszukuje programu ksiegowego pod linuxa
<gtriderxc> a co ma robic?
<gtriderxc> Open Bravo?
 * Wizard nie zna takich programów
<Wizard> pod żaden system
<gtriderxc> open erp
<gtriderxc> wpisz w Centrum oprogramowania "accounting"
<shpaq> mornin'
<gtriderxc> morgen
<Wizard> привет shpaq
<PoKrAk> faktury i magazyn
<Dreadlish> stawiał ktoś wordpressa na localhoscie?
<czester> Re.
<banex> re
<Saiter> kum
<Psotnick> kum
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: a co w tym trudnego
<jacekowski> Dreadlish: mod_php + mysql + apache2 i masz
<Wizard> ależ się dziś fantastycznie opierdzielam
<dziadu> czesc panowie
<dziadu> mam kubuntu natty
<dziadu> mam karte nvidia
<dziadu> i osttanio cos sie popsulo
<winter> tez się cieszymy
<dziadu> okazalo sie, ze nie mam modulu dla nvidia
<dziadu> ale kiedy probuje zainstalowac nvidia-current to chce mi wywalic calego xorga
<winter> masz alphę
<kklimonda> dziadu: nie ma sterowników nvidii dla nowszej wersji Xorg, musisz czekać.
<winter> to po co tak organizowac repo
<dziadu> kklimonda: jak zrobic downgrade to poprzedniej wersji xorga?
<dziadu> nie uzywam ubuntu na codzien (siedze na gentoo)
<PoKrAk> poczytaj mana do aptitude i do apt`a
<kklimonda> winter: ciężko czekać z aktualizacją tak ważnej części systemu jak Xorg do ostatniej chwili, mając nadzieję, że nvidia i amd w końcu się zlitują i zaktualizują sterowniki.
<winter> lepiej zostawić trochę starsza wersję xorga
<dziadu> kklimonda: a czy to nie jest problem zlego ABI?
<dziadu> albo ianczej, czy da sie zmusic aby ta kczy siak zainstaloawc ten sterownik?
<lisu> nara
<dziadu> a ja sobie juz poradze ze zlym abi
<czester> Pewnie jest. Napisz do NVidii, żeby zaktualizowali sterownik.
<kklimonda> winter: nie lepiej. NVIDIA w końcu zaktualizuje sterownik a zostawienie starszej wersji Xów zostawiłoby nas ze starszą wersją właściwie wszystkich sterowników - szczególnie w przypadku intela nie jest to zbyt porządane.
<winter> tak czy owak efekt jest taki, że nie działa
<kklimonda> dziadu: możesz spróbować pokombinować z opcją IgnoreABI ale nie widziałem jeszcze by ktoś napisał, że mu to pomogło
<kklimonda> winter: nikt nie oczekuje by działało na tym etapie ;)
<winter> no tak, alpha
<Wizard> ;]
<kklimonda> zresztą nouveau jest coraz lepsze.
<czester> kklimonda: W którym miejscu?:>
<kklimonda> czester: właściwie w każdym, poza wydajnością 3D
<czester> Hahahah
<czester> Czyli w tym w czym sterownik jest najbardziej potrzebny ;-P
<kklimonda> czester: czy ja wiem - ma dość wydajności by pociągnąć bling bling Unity, czy compiza. A gier na Linuksa i tak nie ma ;)
<czester> Unity to iPhone uciągnie ;-P
<czester> Serio...
<czester> To ma być wydajność?:>
<Wizard> czester wygląda, jakby miał rację
<Wizard> ale lepiej mieć nouveau (kto tę nazwę wymyślił?!) niż nic
<czester> Pewnie Francuzi
<kklimonda> czester: no ale ja po prostu piszę, że więcej wydajności Linuksowi i tak nie potrzebaa ;)
<czester> Nouveau to po prostu nowy
<shpaq> Wizard: nie mów do mnie po radziecku [;
<Wizard> czester: wiem
<Wizard> tylko francuska ortografia rozmija się nieco z sensem ;)
<Wizard> shpaq: почему?
<czester> Ktoś nie miał pomysłu na nazwę po prostu
<jacekowski> czester: ile ci to jabko na baterii dziala?
<jacekowski> i jaka duza to bateria
<jacekowski> i czy mozna wieksza
<shpaq> Wizard: nie rozumiem cyrylicy
<Wizard> mogli nazwać новый :D
<czester> iPhone? Raz udało się 2 dni nie ładować
<czester> :D
<czester> Macbook pociągnie 6-7h
<ojdipuss> cześć wszystkim
<Wizard> cześć ojdipuss
<ojdipuss> próbował ktoś instalacji e17 z repo debiana?
<Wizard> na ubuntu?
<ojdipuss> ja właśnie dokonałem czegoś takiego ale gdm nie umożliwia startu e17
<jacekowski> czester: a mozna wieksza baterie?
<ojdipuss> Wizard: na ubu 10.04
<shpaq> .22
<shpaq> fail
<czester> jacekowski: Nie ma większych baterii.
<jacekowski> zewnetrzne ladowarki?
<czester> He?
<czester> Nie potrzebuję
<czester> 6-7h na laptopie wystarczy mi na cały dzień
<PoKrAk> ojdipuss: co potrzebujesz odnosnie e17
<PoKrAk> jak instalowac to z repo enlightenment odrazu
<ojdipuss> PoKrAk: ale przepraszam nie załapałem
<PoKrAk> ojdipuss: umozliwia umozliwia musisz sesje ustawic w gdm
<PoKrAk> albo olac gdma`a i skorzystac z entrance albo innego
<PoKrAk> w gdm dajesz usera hasło i zanim  ok dajesz zmieniasz session ot cała filozofia
<PoKrAk> istalowałeś e17 czy ecomorph
<ojdipuss> PoKrAk: mogę na priv? żeby tutaj nie śmiecić problemami?
 * PoKrAk wlasnie skonczył kombinowac z bodhi i nie do końca zadowolony jst z konfiguracji e17 jaka tam zaproponowali :/
<PoKrAk> ojdipuss: spoko
<jacekowski> czester: ale ja potrzebuje
<jacekowski> czester: szukam czegos co mi da rade 10h
<jacekowski> i to 10h tak z zapasem
<czester> Nie jestem takim nolifem, żeby musieć cały dzień spędzić przy laptopie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wątpię byś coś takiego znalazł
<czester> A jeśli już mi taka smutna konieczność się pojawi to jestem w pracy, a tu ładowarek mam od cholery
<czester> Chyba, że zacznie ze sobą nosić akumulator żelowy :D
<czester> Idę się inhalować.
<winter> mi się skończyły :<
<Wizard> a mi się nie chce wychodzić
<Wizard> :P
<czester> No ja w robocie siedzę
<czester> 100m i jestem na dworze ;-)
<manishe> siema
<banex> siema
<KoYoT> siema
<drumiec> o/
 * ojdipuss cieszy się, że są ludzie gotowi pomóc
 * ojdipuss miłego dnia wszystkim życzy [branoc]
<lisu> o/
<banex> o/
<banex> \o
<lisu> kurde juz wiem czemu mi win 7 swaisł wczoraj x) 2 rzeczy
<banex> o/
<lisu> kwasił* miało być ;)
<lisu> ram podkręcone do 120% i partycja 15GB x)
<manishe> haha a co za sprzet masz?
<drumiec> mi tam dziala całkiem nieźle windoza mimo podkrecenia
<drumiec> natomiast widze juz efekty uboczne podkrecania starego kompa
<drumiec> i cos czuje że trzeba będzie zainwestować w nowego procka kilka groszy
<lisu> drumiec: chodzil dobrze, ale postanowiłem ramu dodac, system szlak trafil
<lisu> zainstalowac sie nie chce
<PoKrAk> czyli masz ram rąbnięty
<PoKrAk> z rególy jak sie nie chce instalowac to ram
<lisu> te same ramki pare dni dtemu instalowałem debiana i memory chech robilem i bez zająknięcia poszło
<PoKrAk> wyjmij kosc po kosci i sparwdz
 * lisu przelacza sie na z shellu na locala
<drumiec> http://www.asrock.com/mb/overview.asp?Model=P4VM890
<drumiec> myślicie że na takiej płycue ruszy p4 3,4ghz?
<drumiec> hmm
<drumiec> czas cos porobic
<drumiec> bywajcie!
 * lisu szuka w mapie znaków znaku windowsa
<lisu> apple znalazłem, o nawet ubuntu jest
<Wizard> PoKrAk: ping
<lisu> o 2 x apple jest
<PoKrAk> Wizard: pong
<PoKrAk> czego pytam
<txwxcc> O udała się. polaki!!!
<_dead_> txwxcc: ke?
<txwxcc> nic
<txwxcc> po prostu szukałem kanału #ubuntu-pl
<PoKrAk> i zapomniałłeś mapy nibylandii
<txwxcc> śmieszne
<Mike_St> PoKrAk: do gory nogami mial mape... nie trafil na poczatku tak gdzie trzeba :)
<PoKrAk> ta do morii
<PoKrAk> :)
<txwxcc> cicho wszędzie, głucho wszędzie, co to będzie, co to będzie...
<PoKrAk> zmarnowany czas
<_dead_> od dwoch godzin zabieram sie do roboty
<PoKrAk> ja od 7:30
<_dead_> przeczytalem wszystkie arty na temat motywacji a robota dalej nie ruszona :D
<txwxcc> to kliknij X
<txwxcc> mi pomaga
<Mike_St> _dead_: prokrastynacja, prawda? ;)
<_dead_> Mike_St: prawda :)
<Mike_St> tez sie z nia borykam
<Mike_St> usilnie walcze
<Mike_St> niestety pojawia sie tak czesto, ze... rece opadaja
<Mike_St> txwxcc: klikniecie [X] nie zawsze pomaga
<txwxcc> wiem
<txwxcc> ale zawsze parę razy próbuję kliknąć X i jest 1% szans że mi się uda
<txwxcc> trochę cicho
<Kovu> Dzień dobry
<Kovu> Pytanie na szybko: co mogłem zepsuć skoro nagle sterowniki Nvidia (wersja 173) uniemożliwiły mi ustawienie rozdzielczości 640x480? Wersja 'current' pozwala mi tylko na 1024x768. Monitor mam LG Flatron l1718s, karta GeForce 9600GSO
<Kovu> do tej pory działało dobrze
<Kovu> a dziś wzięło i się zepsuło
<Kovu> monitor jest wykrywany jako CRT-0
<firemark> Kovu: hmm
<firemark> Kovu: sprawdzales logi servera X ?
<Kovu> szczerze mówiąc - nawet nie wiem gdzie one leżą
<PoKrAk> wygeneruj plik 1.xorg.conf 2. jak nie pomoze weg sterowniki i wygenreuj xorg.conf
<Kovu> wiem tylko że na sterownikach otwartych (bez akceleracji) działa OK
<Kovu> a na własnościowych dzieją się cuda
<PoKrAk> wywal stery
<firemark> Kovu: mozliwe ze potrzebujesz albo nowsze, albo starsze
<firemark> chociaz nvidia robi dobre sterowniki więc wtf
<Kovu> sprawdziłem wszystkie dostępne
<Kovu> poza tym wersja 173 działa u mnie od dnia instalacji tego systemu
<Kovu> i nic nie aktualizowałem od ostatniego uruchomienia, więc powinno działac
<PoKrAk> wywal sterowniki
<PoKrAk> wygeneruj xorg.conf
<Enlik> xrandr też tego nie wy świetla, tej rozdzielczości?
<Kovu> xrandr też nie widzi 1280x1024
<firemark> xrandr nie musi ustawiac chyba rozdz, jak mi wiadomo sterowniki ati radza sobie bez niego : p
<firemark> bo ati ma jakos strasznie pojebanie
<firemark> [zamknięte]
<PoKrAk> powtarzam po raz kolejny nalezy wypie%$$^ć sterowniki własnościowe
<firemark> Kovu: pokaz w ogole xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> i sonfigurowac xorg.conf
<PoKrAk> system autokonfiguracji xorga działa bez zarzutu chyba ze ktos sam w konfiguracji grzebał
<Kovu> a gdzie jest xorg.conf w Ubuntu 10.10 64?
<firemark> lol.
<julek> moze nie ma:)
<firemark> julek: :)
<firemark> Kovu: napewno w /etc/
<kklimonda>  /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<firemark> kklimonda: niezmienializscie folderów ?
<firemark> kklimonda: bo archlinux miał inaczej, jak dobrze wiem
<Enlik> Oraz pliczki w katalogu /etc/X11/xorg.conf.d
<kklimonda> firemark: nie
<Enlik> (zamieszanie... ale swoją zaletę ma)
<PoKrAk> jak nie jest wygenerowany na stałe to nie ma pliku xorg.conf
<firemark> to dobrze
<firemark> PoKrAk: bardzo rzadko go nie ma.
<Enlik> firemark: wątpię, żeby jakaś normalna dystrybucja zmieniała położenie tego pliku
<firemark> Enlik: widziałeś normalną dystrybucję? :)
<PoKrAk> firemark: mowie ze jesli nie ma go to nie jest wygenerowany a system sobie sam wtedy dobiera optymalne ustawienia
<firemark> PoKrAk: zwykle najgorsze : p
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: wtedy nie korzysta ze sterowników zamkniętych
<firemark> PoKrAk: ale musi byc defaultowo jak mi wiadomo, chyba ze sam usunal
<Enlik> firemark: no w sensie coś innego niż GoboLinux (tam przypuszczam jest inaczej, choc tak naprawde pewnie tak czy siak w /etc)
<firemark> Enlik: no /etc/ to napewno
<PoKrAk> w zadnym nowym ubuntu z domyslnie nie spotkałęm xorg.conf
<Kovu> mam juz
<firemark> PoKrAk: nie? ;o
<PoKrAk> za kazdym razem sam sobie go generowałem
<Kovu> http://pastebin.com/Tnx7SVZk
<kklimonda> PoKrAk: generuje się kiedy włączasz sterowniki zamknięte
<PoKrAk> i z reguły wtedy nie działa :)
<kklimonda> działa, jak masz porządny monitor który nie wymaga dziwnych wpisów.
<Kovu> jeszcze nigdy mi się to tak nie rozjechało
<kklimonda> Kovu: wklej jeszcze gdzieś /var/log/Xorg.0.log
<Kovu> http://pastebin.com/LyVwZi0f
<kklimonda> nie wiem jak ci to mogło wcześniej działać, twój monitor nie wysyła EDID
<Kovu> hmm czyżby się kabel zje..ł?
<kklimonda> nie wiem - a na otwartych sterownikach działa normalnie?
<PoKrAk> aktualizacja sie załączyła i ot cały problem :)
<kklimonda> no, to najbardziej sensowne wyjaśnienie. ale aktualizacja czego? ;)
<Kovu> ZW
<Kovu> I już wiadomo :)
<Kovu> Kabel :)
<kklimonda> huh, jak na to wpadłeś?
<Kovu> Monitor nie przesyłał danych (czy raczej dane nie docierały). A przed uruchomieniem komputera przesuwałem biurko żeby podłączyć drukarkę. Innymi słowy musiałem ruszyć kabel :)
<Kovu> Tak się mści nieprzykręcanie śrub na wtyczce :)
<kklimonda> ciekawe, spodziewałbym się raczej nic nie zobaczyć, niż tego.
<kklimonda> dobrze wiedzieć.
<Kovu> Zanim odejdę, zaapeluję: LUDZIE, przykręcajcie śrubki przy wtyczkach, to nie zajmuje dużo czasu, a potrafi uchronić przed dziwnymi 'awariami' :)
<Kovu> Jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc :)
<banex> omfg
<firemark> fajnie jest z analogowymi odbiornikami :)
<mati75> re
<firemark> er
<Skrzyp> E, chłopaki - buu! ;)
<mati75> Skrzyp: ty mnie synek nie strasz!
<PoKrAk> jak sie nazywał gnomowy task manager ?
<Skrzyp> :)
<Skrzyp> Tak po trzech dniach wyskakuję
<Skrzyp> 'Process Monitor'
<mati75> PoKrAk: gnome-system-monitor
<PoKrAk> właśnie dzieki
<Skrzyp> gnome-cośtam-cośtam
<PoKrAk> to gnome-costam-costam sam pamietałem
<PoKrAk> ok natty pozegnany
<Skrzyp> Debian rox
<PoKrAk> i na okres probny bodhi po facelifungu przyjęty
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> ryl?
<gjm> re
<qrq> Witam
<Quintasan> \o
<KoYoT> Dreadlish: jak wejsc na moj katalog public_html
<PoKrAk> home user public ??
<KoYoT> PoKrAk: chodzi mi o przegladarke
<kklimonda> KoYoT:  http://domena/~user/ ?
<KoYoT> ok
<PoKrAk> wlasnie to miałem napisac
<KoYoT> dzieki kklimonda
<PoKrAk> o ile apachee dobrze skonfigurowany byc
<KoYoT> PoKrAk: piwo za starania
<KoYoT> :( nie rabota
<PoKrAk> skonfiguroowac serwer musisz
<KoYoT> to nie moj
<KoYoT> shell stoi u kogos innego
<PoKrAk> to ktos shela ustwic musi
<KoYoT> Skrzyp:  ??
<KoYoT> jestes?
<KoYoT> Ty tez tutaj masz shella
<KoYoT> ok ok
<KoYoT> juz dziala
<KoYoT> bez www
<julek> czesc
<KoYoT> czesc
<Matan[M]> bry
<manishe> bry
<bialy663> 7
<Dreadlish> KoYoT: ta
 * Matan[M] słucha: Right Here, Right Now - Fatboy Slim
<bt4> re
<Quintasan> kurrrrrrrrrrrrrr
<Quintasan> Znowu dźwięk we Flashu mi zniknął
<julek> format c:
<Quintasan> Dziękujemy za Twoją jakże wnikliwą i przydatną wypowiedź.
<DaZ> głupie te wasze linuksy.
<manishe> DaZ: msdos rulez!
<DaZ> dobry msdos nie jest zły
<DaZ> ale ostatnio mam windows siedem i wciąga nosem te wszystkie wasze linuksiki.
<Quintasan> DaZ: To na cholerę tu siedzisz? Adwokatów Windowsa tu nie potrzebujemy
<manishe> Quintasan: potrzeba, z kogo sie bedziemy smiac, ile z sibie samego mozna?;p
<DaZ> żeby prowadzić was w strone większego dobra.
<manishe> DaZ: ja tez mam windows 7 i tam nie mam compiza. czyli windowz jest bu!! tak?
<Quintasan> DaZ: >Oficjalny kanał wsparcia dla Ubuntu
<DaZ> manishe: że czego nie masz? :s
<DaZ> Quintasan: i?
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam compiza i kij mnie to
<Quintasan> DaZ: >wsparcia
<Dreadlish> to taki kanał WSPARCIA UBUNTU jak ja jestem święta hermenegilda
<DaZ> bo compiz ssie
<manishe> Dreadlish: ja tez nie:S
<Dreadlish> kanał wsparcia - ok
<Dreadlish> ale wsparcia ubuntu - nie
<DaZ> żelujące okienka, woo
<Dreadlish> openbox i więcej nic nie trzeba
<DaZ> sala szaleje, ubuntkom robi sie mokro [;
<Quintasan> DaZ: Będę zmuszony prosić Cię o zamilknięcie.
<DaZ> będe zmuszony cie zignorować.
<ari-tczew> co się tu dzieje?
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: Chyba to co zwykle, DaZ albo chce się popisać albo trolluje
<Dreadlish> ari-tczew: zupełnie nic
<DaZ> niose grejter gud [;
<Dreadlish> dla mnie nic = rzeczywistość
<manishe> Dreadlish: uzywasz ubuntu?
<Dreadlish> manishe: hmm... używałem jakieś 2 lata temu?
<DaZ> also, nie widze sensu popisywania sie przed ubuntkami <:
<DaZ> wszystko co tu robie jest dla mojej własnej przyjemności.
<Dreadlish> bym się uśmiał jakbym zobaczył swój log z adresów na które właże codziennie
<Dreadlish> gdzyby mi nikt nie powiedział że to moje ;d
<ari-tczew> DaZ, Quintasan: najlepiej zastosujcie obaj zasadę nie karmić trolla i się do siebie nie odzywajcie.
<DaZ> ale mnie tam nic nie przeszkadza [;
<Quintasan> ari-tczew: to by wychodziło na to, że lepiej w ogóle tu nie pisać :<
 * KiFka hi
<gjm> witaj KiFka
<gjm> po co te /me
<KiFka> ufff i po urlopie
<KiFka> gjm, .... ame jak cos...
<KiFka> mhm
<Dreadlish> KiFka: elo ;d
<lisu> o/
<KiFka> elo elo
<lisu> kurde, squeeze mnie zaskoczył, wymieniłem procek razem z płytą i pamięciami... odpalam z dysku... o0 odpalił ani nie zajęknął. a jako ciekawostkę powiem, windows xp sp3, przy dokładaniu ramu się wysypał i już nie wstał.
<lisu> dobra zmykam na mecza o/
<KiFka> buu... ja chce spowrotem ... http://tnij.org/kcuy
<Dreadlish> heh
<railis> :<
<railis> czeee
<elwin013> cześć :)
<drumiec> habydysz!
<Skrzyp> Jest tu kto?
<Skrzyp> Pytanie mam
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<gjm> nie, nie ma nikogo
<Skrzyp> Mam Debiana live na usb
<txwxcc> ON MA USB!!!
<Skrzyp> używam go jako 800mb na system i 6gb ext2 na persist
<Skrzyp> a reszta fat32 dla windows
<txwxcc> i...
<Skrzyp> i zapomniałem włączyć przy jednym bootowaniu opcji persistent, choć zawsze ją włączam
<Skrzyp> i pytanie
<Skrzyp> jak zrobić, żeby wszyskie zmiany zapisały się na partycji live-rw?
<Skrzyp> bo robię squeeze>sid i jest mi wielce nie na ręke, jakbby to wszystko pierdykło
<Skrzyp> pilna sprawa
<txwxcc> nie wiem
<txwxcc> nigdy nie instalowałem systemu na usb
<Skrzyp> kurde...
<Skrzyp> txwxcc: fajna sprawa
<Skrzyp> siedzisz na czyimś kompie i nie syfisz
<Skrzyp> jak nie masz dostępu do reboota, to rypiesz z QEMU
<fi9o> Skrzyp: Moze remount partycji z dodaniem opcji rw
<Skrzyp> fi9o: hmm... ona jest rw
<Skrzyp> ale jak zrobić, żeby system na niej "persistował"
<Skrzyp> takie lamerske określenie speców od usb
<Skrzyp> kurde, ja tego naprawdę potrzebuje, bo zapomniałem i 300mb apdejtu pókdzie w sroc
<Skrzyp> a zrebootować nie mam jak, bo tu jest kurewskie hasło w biosie
<txwxcc> no to hj
<bialy663> wyjmij bateryjkę
<Skrzyp> próbowałem zdekodować przez cmospwd, ale dla AMIBiosu wyświetla jakieś krzaki, a zakillować hasła nie chcę, bo będzie buba
<qermit> Skrzyp: rodzice?
<bialy663> moze jakieś standardowe hasło działa
<Skrzyp> bialy663: A co, MacGyver jestem, żeby na ferie śrubokręt nosić?
<bialy663> ja nożem rozkręcałem
<Skrzyp> qermit: nie, nie, u ciotostwa i dziadostwa jestem
<Skrzyp> bialy663: Próbowałem AMI, A.M.I, AAMMII, AMI_SW i inne, ale to jakieś draństwo z 2009
<Skrzyp> nowiutki komp
<Skrzyp> bardziej mam pole w warstwie systemowej
<Skrzyp> może mi to zapisze przy wyjściu? Albo jakaś magicza komenda?
<bialy663> http://www.corenetworkz.com/2009/08/list-of-ami-bios-back-door-passwords.html
<Skrzyp> byłem widziałem
<Skrzyp> żadne skubaństwo nie działa
<Skrzyp> to są dla tych starych
<Skrzyp> bardziej mnie interesuje zapersistowanie systemu
<Skrzyp> bo z hasłem sobie poradzę przez sudo cmospwd -k
<Skrzyp> i pyk!
<Skrzyp> http://www.biospasswordrecovery.com/ - swoją drogą żerowanie na ludziach
<Caemyr> Skrzyp: po co srubokret?
<Caemyr> kawalek blaszki starczy
<txwxcc> albo kciuk
<txwxcc> ;p
<Caemyr> albo paznokiec
<Caemyr> zrob fote
<Caemyr> to ci powiemy jak otworzyc to
<KiFka> zawsze mozna siekiera ...
<KiFka> tyle ze potem nie da sie juz skrecic
<txwxcc> A mi pomożecie dobrać śrubokręt?
<txwxcc> ...lub pazur
<KiFka> stawam ze to torx
<txwxcc> zrobiłem zdjęcie kompa
<txwxcc> http://www.gadzety.v10.pl/img/zdjecia/obrazek1325.jpg
<KiFka> tja
<natalka_> kifcia :*
<KiFka> natalka_, :*
<natalka_> fajny film na polsacie
<natalka_> :)
<KiFka> natalka_, nie mam polsatu
<natalka_> szkoda
<Enlik> Tyle reklam Cie omija
<office> haha
<natalka_> no wlasnie kurde po 20 minutach filmu juz 20 minut reklamy lecą
<natalka_> ale niektóre fajne
<Dreadlish> re
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ping :D
<KiFka> natalka_, zerknij na flikcra mojego
<natalka_> podeślij mi znow link na gg bo nie pamietam adresu
<natalka_> co zes sfotografowala
<natalka_> :D
<manishe> uf skonczylem robic .bashrc dla roota :/
<manishe> ale efekty super:D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ja zazwyczaj go nawet nie ruszam
<manishe> porobilem aliasy, dodatkowe parametry do najczestszych polecen, koloroawnia prompta
<Skrzyp> Kurde, sprawa odwołana
<Skrzyp> Wujek wszedł jak wyskoczyłem na chwilę, wyjął pendrive, spanikował system i wyłączył
<Skrzyp> I kija się zachowało
<Matan[M]> Skrzyp: "wujek panic" miałeś na systemie?
<Skrzyp> Ano
<Skrzyp> Nowa metoda DDoSów :)
<Skrzyp> 'Wujek panic'
<Skrzyp> Wymyśliłeś właśnie tytuł dla mojego nowego posta na joggerze :)
<qermit> Skrzyp: a opłacłeś tantiemy za prawa autorskie?
<Skrzyp> Komu, American Megatrends? :)
 * ntat sprawił sobie gazetkę z Machinarium:)
<Dreadlish> heh :D
<ntat> Świtna gra, ale akurat się ferie kończą:P
<szczepan> y0
<Dreadlish> ntat: to coś późno ci się kończą :D
<ntat> w Wielkopolsce w tym tygodniu
<Enlik> echo x
<szczepan> Takie problemik mam: kiedy wlacze sobie muzyke i w trakcie wlacze np. filmik na yt, to dzwiek szlag trafia. Za kazdym razem, kiedy dzwiek idzie z dwoch "zrodel" jest tak samo. Poki co, ubuntu praktycznie na swiezo zainstalowane. Karta dźwiękowa: HDA Intel 82801FB/FBM/FR/FW/FRW, system: Ubuntu 10.10.  -  ma ktos moze jakies wskazowki, rozwiazania?
<Dreadlish> normalne
<Dreadlish> albo to albo to
<szczepan> moze ktos inny?
<szczepan> :)
<syngress> przycin ? Dread to nie jest normalne
<syngress> *przycina ?
<szczepan> jesli to do mnie, to nie przycina, a brzmi jakby bylo z kilka razy przesterowane
<Dreadlish> szczepan: a może poprostu aumix lub "ściszenie" pomoże
<syngress> szczepan: jak pod windozą ? testowałeś ?
<szczepan> syngress: dzialalo wszystko ok
<szczepan> syngress: i jeszcze dziala tylko jeden glosnik (+subwoofer), drugi milczy
<szczepan> ale jak podepne do innego kompa, to jest ok
<Dreadlish> alsamixer co gada
<szczepan> wiec to nie problem z glosnikami i pewnie tez nie z sama karta
 * DaZ ma superturbo emu10k1 i domaga sie pełni dobrobytu
<szczepan> Dreadlish: nic tam nie jest wyciszone (chyba, ze o co innego chodzi)
<syngress> Szczepan patrzyłeś na to : https://help.ubuntu.com/community/HdaIntelSoundHowto
<syngress> ??
<Skrzyp> Alsamixer?
<szczepan> syngress: nie wiem, czy z moim angielskim dam rade, ale sprobuje
<Skrzyp> Google Translator + mózg = może coś ogarniesz
<szczepan> Skrzyp: juz wole bez translatora
<Skrzyp> :)
<Monter_> Siema! :D
<Skrzyp> Hej, monterze kablówki
<szczepan> syngress, Dreadlish: nie wiem, co zrobilem, ale dziala O_O
<Monter_> szczepan: dreadlish afkuje ; p
<szczepan> 15 minut temu jeszcze nie afkowal, dlatego pisze do niego :)
<Dreadlish> jak?
<bt4> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Dreadlish> nawet ta sama ilość znaków
<Monter_> szczepan: bo przed chwilka byl na z/w na gg
<Monter_> szczepan: pewnie w wc siedzial  ; p
<szczepan> to juz nawet na wyjscie do wc wlacza sie zw? O_O
<szczepan> O_O
<Dreadlish> no
<szczepan> Dreadlish: nie wiem jak, w sumie chyba nic nawet nie zrobilem
<szczepan> wlaczylem alsamixer, wylaczylem - i dziala
<bt4> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> heh
<syngress> luxus
<Dreadlish> alsamixer czyni cuda
<Dreadlish> szanuj konsole pan
<szczepan> jeszcze jeden problem mialem, ale moze tez sie sam naprawil
<szczepan> musze przetestowac :P
<manishe> a odnosnie alsamixera
<manishe> to jak zmienic zachowanie glownego suwaka glosnosci? zeby inna wartosc zmienialo
<Enlik> Klawisze ↓↑ oraz ←→
<manishe> ok
<manishe> a w gui?
<manishe> jak zmienic domyslne zachowanie klawiszy multimedialnych zeby inny suwak zmienialo?
<manishe> albo jak klikne ikonke glosnosci?
<manishe> bo mi Front zmienia, a chcialbym PCM
<manishe> ;)
<Enlik> Dąt knoł
 * DaZ ma swój kmix i może wszystko ładnie zmienić w opcjach
<DaZ> \o/
 * manishe uzywa Alsa i nie ma pulseaudio na dysku;f
<railis> ziew
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> ubuntu jest optymalizowane pod jakie procki? 586, 686?
<szymon_g> (mowa o 32 bitowej wersji)
<DaZ> 386? >:
<czesmir> hmhm mysle ze 686
<fi9o> A nie tak jak debian pod i486 z zachowaniem w nazewnictwie i386 z racji na przywiazanie do tego i386?
<fi9o> szymon_g: Pod inne konkretne to kernele sa 'optymalizowane'
<szymon_g> fi9o, myslalem ze debian pod 586 juz jest :~
<DaZ> co za różnica
<DaZ> :f
<manishe> szymon_g: https://help.ubuntu.com/10.10/installation-guide/i386/hardware-supported.html
<manishe> odpowiedz brzmi i486
<m477> jak sie rozniczkuje w wolfram alpha?
<szymon_g> manishe, odpowiedz brzmi: i686 raczej
<szymon_g> https://lists.ubuntu.com/archives/ubuntu-devel/2010-July/031020.html
<szymon_g> https://wiki.ubuntu.com/FoundationsTeam/Specs/Maverick686DefaultCompile
<manishe> szymon_g: czyli informacje na tamtej stronie co podalem musza byc nieaktualne, mimo ze to niby oficjalna strona :S
<manishe> jak zrobic apt-pinning, zeby z thirdy-party repo mi nie aktualizowalo pakietow, tylko jeden wybrany?:S
<manishe> Pin= release o=adres repo
<manishe> ?
<szymon_g> zegnam
<Saiter> re
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-10
 * Wizard ziewaaaaa
<PoKrAk> Wizard: ping
<PoKrAk> nie spij :)
<something4four> jo jo
<Wizard> PoKrAk: pong
 * Wizard ma propozycję
 * something4four jak±
<PoKrAk> zebys something4four ustawił utf`a ?? :)
<Wizard> potrzbuję ludzi chętnych bawić się w dodatkowe repo i livecd do centosa
<Wizard> PoKrAk++
<something4four> mam zjebane putty
<something4four> i jestem na zjebanym shellu
<something4four> jakims koreanskim
<PoKrAk> wystarczy je ustawic
<something4four> xD
<something4four> wiem, ale sie popsuje wtedy irssi
<Wizard> something4four: używaj gnome-terminal
<something4four> nie moge wtedy normalnie pisac xD
<something4four> Wizard ja mam windowsa
<something4four> na dodatek xp
<something4four> dzisiaj zaszyfruje sobie dysk xD
<Wizard> no to /me nie będzie pomagał :P
 * PoKrAk zastanawia sie na cholere teraz komu shell w domu ma linuxa na kompie i dostep do kilku serwerów w pracy z shellem a i tak korzysta z domowego
<something4four> PoKrAk to nie tak jak myslisz xD
<something4four> mam shella zebym ircem logowal rozmowy :P
<PoKrAk> wizard ja odpadam bo zaczołem swoj projekt luive cd na debianie
<something4four> odpalilem irssi z & i nie wiem jak go teraz zminimalizowac jak skoncze z wami gadac xD
<PoKrAk> something4four: a ty co z policji
<something4four> nie, ale strach ze do mnie przyjda jest
<something4four> :D
<something4four> od wczoraj zaczalem brute'owac pma
<PoKrAk> something4four: najpierw odpalasz screen a pozniej ctrl + a + d
<something4four> wiec to juz 'hack' :P
<PoKrAk> something4four: tak straszny hack
<something4four> PoKrAk ale ja nie odpalilem screenem
<PoKrAk> uzyj teczowych
<something4four> tylko dodalem '&' za irssi
<PoKrAk> something4four: to juz tój problem :P
<something4four> a potem fg
<tar-gz> ale mnie ten sabayon korci xD
<something4four> no ale co w takiej sytuacji :P
<PoKrAk> something4four: jak chcesz hakowac jak nie odrozniasz sceena od &
<something4four> tar-gz to zaraz przestanie, spojrz na ich stronke - The Sabayon foundation is always looking for funds.
<something4four> he he
<something4four> PoKrAk aj skrip kidi :D
<something4four> znalazlem w necie brute-pma i sie bawie xD
<something4four> aaa, to sabayon to takie gentoo
<something4four> tylko z ladniejszym gui
<something4four> :D
<something4four> ja to sie na freebsd z openboxem zastanawialem o ile to w ogole mozliwe
<something4four> :)
<tar-gz> mozliwe
<tar-gz> ale po co ci freeBSD
<Wizard> freebsd++
<something4four> bo jest takie proste :>
<Wizard> a ty się tar-gz nie znasz
<something4four> szybko sie uruchamia
<Wizard> i toćka
<something4four> Wizard no najlepiej dragonflybsd xD
<PoKrAk> ta skrip kiddi na windowsie bez podstaw :/
<something4four> to samo co z sabayonem
<Wizard> łe, dragonfly ssie
<something4four> PoKrAk podobno jak nie umiesz korzystac z windowsa to lepiej nie brac sie za linuxa, tak mi ktos powiedzial :D
<something4four> niemniej mialem tylko dwa ataki dosem, cholerstwa nei da sie zablokowac jak mam na modemie maks 5 mb ...
 * PoKrAk zamilknie i obejrzy topgear i zacznie kontemplowac attachowanie screena
<tar-gz> ide pld zaraz zainstalowac
<something4four> dziwne, radza zeby wyjsc z programu przez ctrl+z
<something4four> ale wtedy sie zawiesi i nie bede widzial co piszecie
<something4four> :P
<tar-gz> a co ty chcesz zrobic?
<tar-gz> wyjdz z irssi na shellu?
<tar-gz> wyjsc*
<something4four> no tak ale zeby to irssi dzialalo nadal
<something4four> zebym potem mogl wpisac fg
<something4four> i popatrzec coscie pisali
<something4four> a jak sie zawiesi no to raczej dzialac nie bedzie
<something4four> wiec c&&ja zobacze
<something4four> :P
<Wizard> something4four: ten kanał jest logowany przez bota
<Wizard> logi są w necie, można se przejrzeć :/
<something4four> wiem o tym
<something4four> ale np jakis kanal na efnecie juz nie
<something4four> :)
<something4four> moment sprawdzimy cos
<something4four> zaraz wyjde
<something4four> to zacznijcie cos pisac
<something4four> uwaga - juz
<tar-gz> something4four: ctrl+a+d
<something44> jeszcze jestem
<PoKrAk> ale on screena nie uzywa
<something44> mimo ze proces zawieszony
<something44> no nie uzywam
<something44> bo sie wylacza
<something44> po 4 dniach
<Wizard> o_O
<PoKrAk> -> RTFM i uzyj google
<something44> to co mi to daje jak na efnecie to co 4 dni to cos w ogole pisza :D
<tar-gz> a próbowałeś jak to sie zwie znc? zvc?
<something44> a jest darmowe?
<tar-gz> uhmm
<something44> bo tego shella mam za darmo
<something44> sign.io
<something44> mozesz sobie obaczyc
<tar-gz> szatan cos takiego stawiał.
<something44> powiadasz
<tar-gz> ja mam shella na samu.pl
<something44> a ma jakas stronke zebym sobie machnal konto u niego?
<tar-gz> u kogo?
<something44> no tak ale tam trzeba na pirc wejsc i jeszcze przed rejestracja czekac 15 minut
<something44> no u szatana
<tar-gz> nie
<something44> :)
<something44> no jak to nie, ostatnio tam bylem
<tar-gz> na samu.pl musisz dostac zaproszenie
<something44> poza tym samu ma chyba haczony hosting wiec tez lada moment beda problemy ;)
<Wizard> samu ma tam freebsd?
<something44> a nie, przepraszam
<something44> kimsufi
<something44> czyli ovh
<tar-gz> Wizard: ta
<something44> tar-gz masz jakies zaproszenia?
<tar-gz> nie
<something44> oooooo
<something44> wyszedl kolezka
<tar-gz> reboot
<something44> no tak, jak tylko wylaczylem putty
<something44> czyli jedyna mozliwosc backgroundowania procesow to 'dodatkowy' program screeen
<something44> na niektorych shellach go nie ma
<something44> (tych darmowych)
<Wizard> samu siedzi też na freenode
<something44> wiem, ale on nie lubi ze mna pisac
<something44> bo go mecze o ostatni poziom w hax.tor.hu
<something44> nie moge go przejsc :D
<something44> a on twierdzi ze musze bindowac to zapytanie z sieci hax.tora
<something44> bo zadna ina nie pusci takiego zapytania
<something44> jestem
<something44> tym razem na innym shellu darmowym
<something44> shellmix.com
<something44> ale ten jest wyjatkowo kiepski
<something44> wolno dziala
<Wizard> heh, samu ma tam fajne domeny :D
<Wizard> e-skurwiel.pl :D
<Wizard> cycki.tk
<something44> tak to jest jak home.pl rozdaje darmowe domeny .pl :D
<something44> widzialem ostatnio motyw na darmową domenę .com
<something44> na rok
<something44> o.0
<something4four> tutaj tez mi nie wyswietla utf-8
<something4four> êê
<PoKrAk> ustaw sobie locale
<something44> na shellmixie nie warto, bo to slaby shell, co chwila offline
<something44> owlasnie
<something44> znalazlem sobie darmowy hostin nawet niezly
<something44> http://unlimitedtree.com/
<something44> ma ktos?
<something44> poprzednio mialem bowenhost.com, ale dziala o tak szybko - dragstore.tk
<something44> 14 sekund
<something44> ladowanie strony xD
<something44> jo man gtriderxc
<something44> :)
<gtriderxc> cze!
<something44> co nowego w swiecie ubuntu :D?
<something44> o wlasnie, ktos z was ma ubuntu z openboxem?
<gtriderxc> a nic wczoraj po roku dotarło do mnie ze mam 64 bitowy procesor:P
<gtriderxc> w opisie aukcji bylo ze jest 32
<gtriderxc> a ja nie mialem czasu na perdoły zeby zaglądaj co jest pod maską
<something44> skorzystasz teraz z tej wiedzy do przestawienia sie na 64-bitowe aplikacje :D?
<gtriderxc> instaluje teraz alfę 2 64:)
<something44> no, no :D
<something44> 'Ubuntu to dzisiaj prawdopodobnie najpopularniejsza dystrybucja systemu Linuksa na świecie.' << dobrze wiedzieć :D
<gtriderxc> :)
<something44> jest jakies narzedzie do szybkiego zapisania calego dysku z poziomu pendrivea?
<something44> chodzi mi o nawet dwukrotnie zapisanie calego dysku, zeby mi tam kto czego nie odnalazl :D
<PoKrAk> ontrack ma napewno cos
<something44> PoKrAk ale zapewne sporo mi to potrwa znajac ontracka
<something44> ostatnio jak instalowalem jakies distro
<something44> chyba nawet ubuntu
<tar-gz> ten PLD to jednak głupi jest
<something44> to mialem taka opcje zeby nadpisac caly dysk
<something44> tar-gz glupi to jest BTRFS
<tar-gz> ok PLD nie ejst głupie chrINST natomiast jest popierdzielony
<something44> ChrInst is <unofficial> tool
<something44> :D
<tar-gz> sram na to
<tar-gz> Wrr ....
<tar-gz> z rana ci już jakieś głupie narzędzie humor spierdoli
<banex> re
<something44> tar-gz to zacznij sobie sam pisac narzedzia - bedziesz mogl tylko sam sobie humor zepsuc ;)
<shpaq> mornin'
<banex> \o
<Wizard> zief
<tar-gz[mobile]> Che
<Wizard> zbrodniarz wojenny
<banex> rewolucjonista
<PoKrAk> zbrodniarz
<tar-gz[mobile]> Pedal
<julek> Wizard: nie zaden zbrodniarz, tylko dobry brand
<julek> to takie fajne miec koszulke z che, albo sierpem i mlotem...
<Wizard> julek: ta.. niedługo koszulki z Bierutem będą seksi
<julek> ta...
<julek> albo z logiem ss
<PoKrAk> i hitlerem
<julek> i eichmannem
<PoKrAk> mussolini
<tar-gz[mobile]> I z rydzykiem
<PoKrAk> tu juz przegiołes
<julek> ech... witki opadaja
<jacekowski> che jeszcze nie byl taki zly
<jacekowski> i jakas tam sensowna ideologie mial na poczatku
<qermit> to tak jak stalin
<julek> no wiadomo, ze che w porownaniu ze stalinem to taki sobie oprych z lasu
<tar-gz[mobile]> Rydzyk tez ma. Katoldzihad
<julek> stalin nie mial w sumie ideologii;)
<qermit> hitler też był dobry wujek
<julek> `google pol pot
<Przekliniak> julek: Pol Pot - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia: <http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Pol_Pot>
<Wizard> julek: to ten od Czerwonych Khmerów?
<julek> ta
<Wizard> też niezły skurwysyn
<Wizard> w ogóle, julek, widziałem wczoraj zapowiedź fajnego filmu
<Wizard> "Czarny czwarteK", czy jakoś tak
<julek> o czym?
<PoKrAk> o zielonych świątkach :)
<Wizard> hmm, o pacyfikacji stoczniowców
<PoKrAk> pinguy e17 remix sie właśnie sciągneło
<PoKrAk> i sie smaży
 * michal_s wita się grzecznie o/
<Wizard> cześć michal_s
 * PoKrAk instaluje pinguy
<Wizard> michal_s: co tam w Szczecinie? :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ping
<michal_s> Wizard: a pogoda piękna, dzień się dobrze zapowiada ;)
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Wizard> w życiu nie byłem w Szczecinie
<Dreadlish> tylko do drugiej wytrzymać
<michal_s> Wizard: wiele nei straciłeś :P
<Dreadlish> trza jeszcze 1,5h polaka przetrzymać
<Wizard> a /me siedzi w pracy i naprawia błędy
<Dreadlish> hehe
<Dreadlish> czyje?
<PoKrAk> a /me tez siedzi w pracy obija sie i instaluje pinguy remix no i troche uczy sie na instruktora
<Dreadlish> a /me siedzi w szkole i ircuje
<Wizard> PoKrAk: instruktora czego?
<Dreadlish> i sie nudzi po drodze
<PoKrAk> prawa jazdy kat b
<Wizard> o_O
<Dreadlish> lol
<Wizard> weź tym pipom z elek dołóż
<Dreadlish> wydaj mi a albo a1 xd
<PoKrAk> mowie b
<Wizard> Dreadlish: instruktor uczy jeździć
<Wizard> PoKrAk: ale on jest po gimnazjum, to może nie wiedzieć ;P
<PoKrAk> a pozatym egzamin najpierw musze zdac a to nie takie hop siup
<Wizard> no jasne, do koryta niełatwo się dopchać
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ok
<Wizard> ale chcesz życie w micrze spędzić, czy tam corsie?
<Wizard> :D
<PoKrAk> no pinguy sie zainstalowalł teraz reset
<Wizard> szybko
<PoKrAk> Wizard: dodatkowa kaska potrzebna
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> myślałem, że w IT się dobrze zarabia
<Dreadlish> narazie to sie sezon zaczyna to trza simsona wypchać
<PoKrAk> myslec mozna
<PoKrAk> a tak miodnie nie jest :/
<Wizard> ja nie narzekam
<Wizard> znaczy, zależy co się robi
<PoKrAk> hmmm pinguy nie powala
<PoKrAk> bodhi lepiej rozwiazane
<PoKrAk> przynajmniej wyglądowo
<ntat> PoKrAk, a co szukasz lekkiej dystrybucji?
<PoKrAk> nie szukam natchnienia
<PoKrAk> bo jedyne debianowe enlightenment to płatne elive
<PoKrAk> i kombinuje na swoje potrzeby ivecd  na debianie z e17
<PoKrAk> jak narazie bodhi wyglada obiecujaco ale nie na takich bibliotekach śmiga jak mi zależy
<PoKrAk> w pinguy remixie e17 nie moge sieci ustawic po drugim resecie zgubił karte ethernetowa :/
<jacekowski> czester: ile to jabko ma portow usb?
<HieronimS> jak przez ssh sie polaczyc z innym loginem niz root?
<HieronimS> wpisuje ssh adres
<HieronimS> i laczy mi na roota
<PoKrAk> ssh -l dupamaryni adresip
<winter> ssh user@host
<Wizard> echo "dupa123"
<HieronimS> dzieki bardzo
<KoYoT> o/ YO!
<Wizard> proszę bardzo
<KoYoT> powiedzcie mi przyjaciele mozna przez windowsowego cmd i telneta polaczyc sie z shellem ?
<something4four> ok
<something4four> jestem :D
<PoKrAk> hociaż sądze ze zwykła odpowiedz RTFM tez by mu by wystarczyła :D
<something4four> KoYoT oczywiscie
<PoKrAk> mozna jesli laczysz sie z telnetem
<winter> KoYoT: cygwin
<winter> cygwin i ssh
<something4four> dzisiaj bede sobie czyscil dysk
<something4four> a potem go szyfrowal
<something4four> :D
<PoKrAk> putty lepiej zassac
<something4four> jestem obecnie na parted magic :D
<winter> poutty to nie z windowsowego shella
<something4four> dobra sprawa, ale przesiade sie na easy peasy (ze wzgledu na eee)
<winter> ale fakt, lepiej
<something4four> dziwne ze sterowniki tak dobrze dzialaja na parted magicu
<something4four> wifi/etc
<something4four> dzwiek jest, skroty klawiszowe, zajebiste distro :)
<something4four> i tez na ubuntu
<HieronimS> czy po wpisaniu komendy dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda powinno mi sie cos wyswietlic?
<HieronimS> czy tez po prosstu mam czekac na jakis znak ze sie skonczyl format?
<julek> wpisz dd if=/dev/random of=/dev/sda && echo gotowe
<HieronimS> dzieki bardzo :)
<HieronimS> wcisnalem enter i nadal nic sie nie pokazuje
<HieronimS> i nie tylko to - uzycie komputera nie wzroslo
<HieronimS> jest nadall 8-10%
<HieronimS> ^C0+36 records in
<HieronimS> 0+0 records out
<HieronimS> 0 bytes (0 B) copied, 119.321 s, 0.0 kB/s
<HieronimS>  to sie pokazalo po wcisnieciu ctrl+c
<Wizard> HieronimS: jak się skończy, to się pokaże
<Wizard> nie przeszkadzaj mu
<HieronimS> no ale jak widac nic sie nie wydarzylo
<HieronimS> a wole wiedziec gdzie stoi i ile to potrwa
<Wizard> dodaj jeszcze bs czy tam bc, żeby to nie trwało godzinami
<HieronimS> nie ma jakiegos innego narzedzia niz dd?
<Wizard> HieronimS: man dd
<Wizard> jest mnóstwo
<HieronimS> to czekaj moment
<HieronimS> musze wyczyscic i nadpisac dysk
<Wizard> ale zamiast pytać o takie bzdury, mógłbyś po prostu poszukać :S
<HieronimS> tak zeby psy/policja nie mogly nic znalezc
<Wizard> lol
<HieronimS> szukalem, ale nie chce rozjebac dysku w chuj
<Wizard> uważaj na język
<Wizard> ;P
<HieronimS> uwazam, trzymam go za zebami, zeby nie pokaleczyc :D
<Wizard> poza tym, jak z psem przyjdą, to wywącha i tak
<HieronimS> ale nie mam prochow
<Wizard> aha
<Wizard> to po co mają przychodzić?
<HieronimS> chodzi mi o to zeby nie wytropili plikow moich starych
<HieronimS> bo wpierdola mnie za kraty i tyle bedzie :D
<HieronimS> tzn w%ierdola
<Wizard> było dziewczynek nie fotografować :/
<HieronimS> to nie to
<kklimonda> HieronimS: /dev/random jest bardzo wolny
<kklimonda> HieronimS: jezeli chcesz wymazać cały dysk użyj /dev/urandom
<HieronimS> jakis czas temu zbieralem pohaczoone konta na payppalu
<HieronimS> i teraz nie chce miec przypalow :P
<HieronimS> kklimonda
<HieronimS> wymazalem juz /dev/zero
<HieronimS> z pomoca erase disk
<HieronimS> z parted magic
<HieronimS> tego live cd
<Wizard> HieronimS: ten kanał jest logowany, tak dla twojej wiadomości
<HieronimS> wiem, wiem
<PoKrAk> no i po kredkach
<HieronimS> ale to nie ma znaczenia poki sam sie im nie przyznam
 * PoKrAk dzwoni do kupmpa z PG
<Wizard> :D
<HieronimS> poza tym i tak jestem na czyims zdalnym
<HieronimS> to wiesz, naskocza mi :)
<HieronimS> kklimonda a jestes w stanie mi powiedziec jak to jakos ubrac w pasek postepu?
<PoKrAk> a na co
<PoKrAk> jak sie skonczy to bedzie koniec
<HieronimS> do tej pory skonczylo sie na d if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda && echo
<kklimonda> HieronimS: ni da się, ale możesz wysłać sygnał USR1 w czasie pracy dd, i wypisze ci postęp
<HieronimS> PoKrAk ale tez nie mam jakos duzo czasu
<HieronimS> poza tym dalem wam to co sie tam wyswietlilo
<PoKrAk> to bierzesz magbes
<kklimonda> a co, już pukają do drzwi?
<HieronimS> jakby w ogole nic nie zdzialal
<PoKrAk> i traktujesz dysk magnesem
<PoKrAk> pozniej go rozkrecasz i drubiana szczotka i nozyccami do blachy
<HieronimS> PoKrAk to nic nie da
<PoKrAk> bedzie szybkp
<kklimonda> HieronimS: bo /dev/random wypluwa prawdziwe losowie losowe dane, i to jest wolne.
<HieronimS> w ostatecznosci to oni go odtworza na czystym dysku
<PoKrAk> jak ma byc maga super zajebiscie nadpisane to musi trwac
<HieronimS> i i tak mnie zjada
<kklimonda> HieronimS: musisz użyć /dev/urandom zamiast tego
<HieronimS> a ile wtedy moze potrwac?
<HieronimS> /dev/zero trwalo 40 minut
<kklimonda> było się nie bawić w hakera, jak nie umiesz dysku wyczyścić ;)
<HieronimS> dysk 160 gb
<kklimonda> będzie trwało dłużej
<Wizard> HieronimS: dodaj jeszcze bc albo bs
<Wizard> nie pamiętam które
<PoKrAk> kklimonda: to zes mi spok klawiatury wyjol
<HieronimS> ja nie haczylem ludziom kont tylko kradlem dane do tych kont i potem pieniadze z nich
<Wizard> ale przypspiesza
<HieronimS> ale gdzie dodac
<PoKrAk> hmmm :/
<HieronimS> Wizard jak mozesz to wpisz cala komende
 * PoKrAk sie zniesmaczył
<kklimonda> HieronimS: rodzice są pewnie z ciebie dumni.
<HieronimS> to juz puszcze czyszczenie
<Wizard> chyba żartujesz
<HieronimS> kklimonda no bardzo :P
 * PoKrAk postuje zeby olac buraka
<Wizard> a potem mnie za współudział ;)
<Wizard> btw, kłamie ;)
<PoKrAk> tak czy inaczej olac
 * PoKrAk jednak zadzwoni do kumpla z PG
<HieronimS> no to jak ma ta komenda wygladac?
<Wizard> jak przyjdą niebiescy, to zobaczysz komendę
<kklimonda> tak jak twoja tylko z /dev/urandom zamiast /dev/random
<HieronimS> man dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda && echo bc
<HieronimS> ?
<kklimonda> moze być
<HieronimS> ok w takim razie ja odpalam
<Wizard> a po co to echo?
<HieronimS> czym sie rozni random od urandom?
<HieronimS> Wizard chyba PoKrAk tak kazal
<PoKrAk> HieronimS: RTFM
<HieronimS> ale juz nie pamietam
<PoKrAk> nic nie kazałem
<kklimonda> HieronimS: już ci dwa razy napisałem.
<HieronimS> ok to dam samo && bc
<HieronimS> tka?
<PoKrAk> echo chyba wyswietli ze koniec
<HieronimS> kklimonda ok to przewine
<HieronimS> ok jest tylko napisane ze caly dysk wymarze
<HieronimS> a  random losuje prawdziwie losowe dane
<HieronimS> czyli urandom nie nadpisuje losowymi danymi?
<HieronimS> znajomy kazal mi randomem 5 razy dysk przemlocic
<Wizard> człowieku, odzyskanie danych z tak przejechanych danych kosztuje kupę kasy
<HieronimS> ja zebralem kupe kasy z paypala
<HieronimS> wiec im sie oplaci
<HieronimS> zamierzam jeszcze potem zaszyfrowac dysk luskiem
 * PoKrAk nie rozumie czemu ciagle trola karmicie ?? :/
<HieronimS> zaraz o tym pogadamy PoKrAk
<KoYoT> HieronimS: czemu mi sie podświetlasz na żółto? Tak jakbys do mnie mówił?
<HieronimS> w takim razie wpisuje man dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda && bc i niech sie dzieje co chce
<HieronimS> KoYoT nie wiem - wina po mojej stronie?
 * PoKrAk walnol wlasnie mega rotfl`a
<HieronimS> z man nie poszlo
<HieronimS> musialem dac samo ss
<HieronimS> dd
<PoKrAk> niemozliwe
<PoKrAk> pewnie działa w tle
<HieronimS> nie, nie
<PoKrAk> napewno
<HieronimS> wyswietlil sie blad
<PoKrAk> moze zmienne zle podłozyłeś man musi byc
<HieronimS> Man page unavailable. Try the commmand's help option instead,
<HieronimS> or please use online references for information and examples.
<HieronimS> bc 1.06.95
<HieronimS> Copyright 1991-1994, 1997, 1998, 2000, 2004, 2006 Free Software Foundation, Inc.
<HieronimS> This is free software with ABSOLUTELY NO WARRANTY.
<HieronimS> For details type `warranty'.
<HieronimS> teraz odpalilem z tej komendy -> root@PartedMagic:~# dd if=/dev/urandom of=/dev/sda && bc
<KoYoT> HieronimS: napisz cos do kklimonda
<KoYoT> z nickiem
<HieronimS> KoYoT ok
<HieronimS> kklimonda
<KoYoT> ok
<KoYoT> juz ok
<HieronimS> ok
<KoYoT> po mojej stronei
<KoYoT> dzieki
<HieronimS> spoko
<HieronimS> PoKrAk kklimonda pisal cos o USR1 ze mi to wyswietli postep tego dd, wiesz moze jak sie to usr1 wywoluje?
<PoKrAk> nie wiedziałem juz wiem
<PoKrAk> zajeło to 5 sekund
 * KoYoT gives channel operator status to HieronimS 
<HieronimS> ?
<KoYoT> :d
<KoYoT> joke
 * HieronimS dobry
<HieronimS> PoKrAk nie mam jak korzystac z google teraz, bo zepsulem chroma w tym parted magic xD
<HieronimS> wkleisz mi co tam znalazles plx :>
<PoKrAk> cuszz niefart
<HieronimS> co ty taki nie w humorze - pracujesz w policji czy korzystasz z paypala?
<HieronimS> mam pocieszajaca wiadomosc
<HieronimS> znalazlem bardzo dobry hosting
<HieronimS> darmowy
<PoKrAk> HieronimS: ani jedno ani drugie
<HieronimS> http://dragstore.tk/
<HieronimS> to przykladowa strona
<HieronimS> na tym hostingu
<HieronimS> calkiem znosnie dziala - szybko
<PoKrAk> ale z ciebie dupa złodziej bo po pierwsze nie umiesz sobie poradzic z zacieraniem sladów a po drugie nawet dupy nie chce ci sie ruszyc zeby samemu cos poszukac
<HieronimS> ani jedno ani drugie
<HieronimS> okradalem zlodzieji
<HieronimS> poza tym to tylko przezornie zabezpieczam, zeby miec spokoj 'jakby cos'
<HieronimS> a chrome sie naprawde zepsul, nie uruchamia sie  w ogole
<PoKrAk> niewazne  pomagałem podobnych frajerów przez kilka lat zamykac
<kklimonda> już, starczy tego gadania. Kanał nie ma w tytule "Nocne Polaków rozmowy o moralności" więc idźcie z tym gdzieś indziej.
<HieronimS> ok
<HieronimS> kklimonda jak korzystac z tego usr1 do podgladu postepu?
<kklimonda> man dd
<HieronimS> nie uruchomilo sie z man
<HieronimS> jakis blad wyskoczyl, niestety
<KoYoT> jak w ekg2 dodac kogos do listy?
<KoYoT> juz mecze sie i mecze
<HieronimS> pewnie /add nick
<HieronimS> :)
<KoYoT> add 3434343 HieronimS
<KoYoT> nie dziala
<HieronimS> hmm
<HieronimS> to moze /list nick add
<KoYoT> hmnm
<KoYoT> sprawdze
<HieronimS> w manualu jest napisane ze dales dobra komende
<HieronimS> niemniej ona nie dziala
<HieronimS> moze to jakis skrypt przechowuje liste nickow w ekg
<HieronimS> tego probowales: add jid:xxx@xxxx -n xxx
<HieronimS> ?
<HieronimS> w koncu dd zaczelo dzialac, zuzywa 95% mocy procesora xD
<KoYoT> chujunia troche bo jak mam numer to nie da sie na niego wejsc
<KoYoT> a jak juz on napisze to /add nick
<KoYoT> i ok
<julek> Wizard: ping
 * HieronimS brzdonk
<komp> Witam Wszystkich
<komp> :)
<komp> mam troche wkurzajaca rzecz po aktualizacji dzisiejszej
<HieronimS> dawaj
<julek> HieronimS: znasz sie na kąpach?
<komp> pojawił się grub 2  i po wyborze najnowszej wersji którejs tam ;) strasznie długo miga ta kreska potem ubu sie odpala normalnie
<komp> spisze co sie zainstalowalo
<HieronimS> julek nie, przejedz pare linii do gory :D
<HieronimS> ok
<julek> komp: dopisz moze loglevel=costam, albo wywal quiet... zeby cos wiecej pokazalo
<julek> splasha w ogole wylacz
<komp> splash to pewnie kreska
<komp> ?
<komp> julek nie wiem gdzie trzeba to dopisać
<komp> nie znam się tak
<julek> w konfiguracji gruba gdzies
<komp> ok
<komp> julek a wiesz w ktorym pliku ?
<komp> jestem w folderze boot/grub
<komp> grub.cfg
<komp> ?"
<julek> ta
<julek> tam gdzie masz ta pozycje w menu
<julek> linijka kernel, albo cos w tym stylu
<komp> znalazlem  quiet splash
<komp> jest w lini -2.6.35-25 i -2.6.35-23
<komp> w lini ktora to ma
<komp> tylko jak to wywalę zeby sie komp włączył:D
<julek> no wywal quiet i splash
<komp> ro   quiet splash a co zrobic z ro
<komp> ro
<julek> zostaw
<komp> linux	/boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic root=UUID=63ba985b-9123-4cdb-a30a-217ace379f59 ro   quiet splash
<komp> ok
<komp> julek a doczego jest ta kreska wogóle?
<komp> chyba jak miga można pisać coś
<julek> do niczego
<komp> ok to ide sprawdzę
<Wizard> w lini
<Wizard> za takie coś powinni dawać bana na życie
<julek> Wizard: widzialem, ze nawiazales nowe znajomosci
<julek> wdales sie w ciakawa rozmowe, szkoda, ze mnie nie bylo:(
<julek> tutaj juz nawet nie kopia za bluzgi;)
<komp> pokazywały się jakieś komendy
<komp> np ze znaleziono DVD i potem kreska miga 15 sec i tak co 20 sec cos nowego
<komp> wolniej niz windows 7 :D
<komp> od tej aktualizacji pojawiło się coś takiego że chyba jak jakiś progrma nie odpowiada to przyciemnia się tło
<komp> napisze na forum o tym
<komp> ok napisałem poczekam na odpowiedzi dzieki julek za pomoc
<PoKrAk> czy w netinstall w debianie 6.0 nie ma juz mozliwosci ustawienia adresu ip z reki ??
<mati75> re
<BlessJah> jak mądrze przetłumaczyć submitter? chodzi mi o dostarczajacych dokumenty do wikileaks
<Wizard> BlessJah: informator?
<BlessJah> Wizard++
<Wizard> .karma winter
<Wizard> .karma Wizard
<Wizard> uh, nie ma
<Wizard> Przekliniak: karma Wizard
<BlessJah> nie ma
<Wizard> :(
<zielen> hello
<zielen> jak z poziomu konsoli w ubuntu zalogowac sie na shella?
<BlessJah> tzn? chodzi o shella na zdalnym komputerze?
<zielen> BlessJah: tak
<BlessJah> ssh user@host
<zielen> juz patrze
<zielen> dziekuje
<BlessJah> ...
<BlessJah> zielen: żeby tylko tacy tutaj przychodzili
<zielen> :)
<BlessJah> wie czego chce i jeszcze podziękował!
<KoYoT> bo pomoc byla szybka i trafnam ja tez ne lubie gdy wiecznie do wujka google odsylaja wwszyscy :)
<reginaldo172> hello
<Dreadlish> re
<manishe> siema
<tar-gz> manishe: cześć
<Matan[M]> bry
<manishe> siema Matan[M]
<Matan[M]> no Q2, jeszcze kilka mc i będzie Battlefield Play4Free
<gjm> re
<firemark> Matan[M]: nawet mi dali klucz do bety
<firemark> Matan[M]: nigdy niezainstalowalem :D
<Matan[M]> aaaaaaa
<Matan[M]> firemark: wandalu!
<Matan[M]> a ja nie dostałem :/
<firemark> ahihihi
<firemark> to pewnie był twój klucz : p
<dKc> witam
<dKc> kurdę
<dKc> kiedys widzialem taką stronę, że można było sobie rysować na stronie i mozna bylo zapraszac inne osoby i one tez mogly edytowac rysunek
<dKc> wie ktos moze jaka to strona byla?
<gjm> może paint.pl?
<gjm> :D
<dKc> i bez rejestracji
<dKc> tak, z pewnością paint.pl
<dKc> :>
<lisu> re
<tar-gz> Uuuuu .. nie ma tutaj biednego Kwpolski
<gjm> tar-gz: kom bek na #trollownia
<Galahad> witam :D
<gjm> witaj Galahad
<Galahad> o widzę że o trolach to dobrze że jestem akurat na temat :D
<Galahad> witaj gjm ^^
<gjm> heh
<tar-gz> gjm: olewam taka dyskusje
<tar-gz> jak sie skończyły argumenty to mnie wywalił bo już srał pod siebie ze złości
<Galahad> tar-gz, nie duś w sobie żołci :D
<tar-gz> jakiej żółci. śmieszy mnie to.
<tar-gz> jak za komuny troche: mnie słuchaj bo ja mam racje
<Galahad> hehe ok nie wiem o co chodzi ale zgadzam się :D
<tar-gz> ;D
<tar-gz> Lud robotniczy stoi za mną!
<tar-gz> Proletariusze wszystkich krajów łączcie sie!
<Guest36783> Witam. Czy jest mozliwosc odpalenie terminala gnome z kakretna wielkoscia czcionki, ktora nie pokrywa sie z ustawionym rozmiarem?
<snickers> ma ktos moze asus 1501p?
<snickers> i udalo mu sie odpalic dzwiek po hdmi
<Galahad> Guest36783, ja mam xfce terminal i tma sa preferencja jak raz podam czciąke to pamięta :>
<tar-gz> to zalezy od terminala
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mozesz sprawdzic w logach czy mail wyszedl i doszedl?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nie zapisało mi go w wysłanych a nie chce dwa razy tego samego wysyłać
<Guest36783> Galahad, Nie chodzi mi o to zeby pamietal, to o czy mowie to $gnome-terminal -x jakisprogram -czcionkawielkosci 8.
<Galahad> to nie wiem ...bo nie mam ....kiedyś miałem ale kto by pamietał tymczasem moge jedynie polecić zciagnięcie xfce4-terminal :>
<Przem> czesc xfce4-wolumed i xfce4-mixer-plugin maja 100%CPU komputer mi przez to glosno dziala. dlaczego?
<Galahad> Przem, dziwna sprawa u mnei ok
<Galahad> włączyłem sobie muzyke i max 55 procek ciągnie
<Galahad> Przem, spróbuj używać volwhell to dobry zastępnik awaryjny dla pluginów xfce :>
<Przem> dzieki
<Galahad> Przem, nie ma niestety w repo tylko ze strony
<Galahad> ale to nir poroblmem dodać do bin a potem do autostartu
<Przem> ok sprawdze
<Galahad> *hehe nauka pisania bezwzrokowego ^^
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> słabo
<Dreadlish> ja sie moge nawet nie patrzeć ani na klawiature i monitor a i tak sie nie pomyle
<Dreadlish> a jak sie pomyle to odziwo wiem kiedy
<Galahad> Przem, dodaj też dmenu fajne menu o wiele lepsze od klasycznych bo szuka po nazwie we wszystkich dodanych w bin aplikacjach warto bo nazwy są konsolowe więc czasem jest z kąd sobie przypomnieć
<Galahad> Dreadlish, ty to we wszystkim wymiatasz :)
<Dreadlish> Galahad: nie we wszystkim
<Dreadlish> nie potrafie zrobić salta w tył
<Galahad> oj tam oj tam :> jeśli nawet nie to tylko kwestia czasu :D
<Galahad> hmm pora zdolności zamienić na pieniadze Dreadlish tak żeby do 30 miec milion :D
<Galahad> a potem relax ;)
<Galahad> obowiązuje pewna zasada trzydziestki: jeśli nie dorobisz się do 30 to nigdy się nię dorobisz; niczego nowego nie nauczysz człowieka po 30 :D
<jacekowski> BlessJah: jaki mail
<jacekowski> BlessJah: dokad i o ktorej
<bt4> re
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<Dreadlish> trzeba wziąć wkrętarkę
<Dreadlish> i wierteło
<bt4> czesx
<Dreadlish> i wywiercić dziury w obudowie
<bt4> czesc
<Dreadlish> na porządny zasilacz
<bt4> u.. widze inwestycje robisz ;d
<tar-gz> jak sprawdzić czy system widzi pendrive?
<Czolgista> tar-gz: lsusb?
<tar-gz> Bus 002 Device 006: ID 14cd:121c Super Top microSD card reader
<tar-gz> czyli widzi
<tar-gz> Yupi! Sam problem rozwiązałem i naprawiłem karte microsd!
<natalka> siema potrzebuje pomocy
<tar-gz> Cześc jakiej
<winter> natalka: ty nie masz problemów
<natalka> aha
<natalka> no dobra jak sie naciscie alt ctr i f3
<tar-gz> ;D
<natalka> dobra inaczej
<natalka> co trzeba zrobic zeby sie zalogowac na root?
<natalka> :D
<tar-gz> ctrl+alt+f1
<Biszkopcik> o.O
<tar-gz> wpisac root i haslo ?
<Biszkopcik> natalka: z usera?
<natalka> nie wiem
<Biszkopcik> ;x
<Biszkopcik> nie wiesz czy chcesz sie zalogowac z usera?
<natalka> bo kazalam taci zrobic tak: ctrl alt f3
<natalka> modprobe psmouse
<natalka> dpkg-reconfigure xserver-xorg
<natalka> i mial sie pojawic niebieski ekran tak
<natalka> a sie nie pojawil tylko cos o roocie
<natalka> i co dalej
<natalka> ?
<winter> natalka: su, kurwa
<winter> albo sudo su
<natalka> jak su
<natalka> kurwa
<winter> normalnie
<natalka> przed tym sudo?
<winter> idź coś poczytaj
<natalka> czy samo sudo
<natalka> kurwa
<natalka> co poczytaj
<winter> samo sudo nic nie zrobi
<natalka> jak to wszystko ejst taki glupie
<winter> tak, napewno
<winter> idę zajarać
<natalka> ja pierdole
<winter> ...
<ju-rek> te su?
<bt4> sudo su
<natalka> jurek
<ju-rek> cała przyjemność po mojej stronie :D
<natalka> rau
<natalka> :)
<ju-rek> hehheheheee
<natalka> :D
<ju-rek> już mgr?
<natalka> ta
<natalka> mgr inż
<ju-rek> i gdzie teraz mieszkasz?
<natalka> dabrowa gornicza
<ju-rek> ło kurna
<ju-rek> śledzik na hanysowie
<natalka> hehe
<natalka> tu sa gorole
<Dreadlish> dąbrówą górńiczą panie ju-rek
<ju-rek> jeden pies
<natalka> nie nie nie
<Dreadlish> po polsku - polskie znaki są od czegoś
<natalka> ja tam osobiscie wole hanysow
<natalka> mam chwilowo jedna reke
<ju-rek> a gruga gdze? :)
<ju-rek> druga
<ju-rek> buahahhaaa
<natalka> rozmawia z tata
<ju-rek> mąż jest?
<natalka> nie no co ty
<gjm> #elektronika !
<ju-rek> no miałaś tam jakiś leszczy na studiach
<ju-rek> więc wszystko możliwe
<natalka> nie
<natalka> co ty olalam wszystkich
<natalka> postanowilam zostac panna i miec 5 kotow :)
<gjm> natalka++
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 18:33 do @niebezpiecznik.pl, czy wyszedl i czy doszedl
<ju-rek> natalka: jasne
<ju-rek> chyba 5 "ogonów"
<natalka> co ja zrobie ze zaden samiec mnie nie chce
<ju-rek> gryziesz?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wyslalem minute wczesniej @unix.net.pl tego maila zeby sprawdzic zalaczniki, i wyslanych mam tylko tego pierwszego
<natalka> nie wiem...
<natalka> nowego ciecia mamy w robcie
<ju-rek> ochroniarza sie mówi
<natalka> gapil sie na mnie dzis caly czas jak sie podpisywalam na liscie
<natalka> heheh
<natalka> noo
<natalka> mlody taki chlopak
<ju-rek> no to jazda
<natalka> na hali u nas tez mam dwoch amantow :) aparotowych wytlaczarek od folii
<natalka> ale co z tego
<natalka> jak kurwa jestem ich szefem ;/
<natalka> tak jakby
<natalka> dupa w tej materii
<natalka> zreszta w kazdej innej tez
<natalka> a lepiej powiedz co tam u ciebie, rybka bierze?
<natalka> :D
<Ciaho> może liczą na awans
<natalka> hahaha
<ju-rek> hehhheee, jeziora zamarzły
<natalka> nie no ja ich nei awansuje
<natalka> to do mojego szefa z tym
<ju-rek> o własnie, poderwij swojego szefa
<natalka> to przerębel
<natalka> moj szef to ciota!
<natalka> i ma 32 lata
<ju-rek> kurna a ja 41 i jeszcze mogę :D
<Czolgista> ju-rek: a staje?
<natalka> heheh
<termi> lol
<ju-rek> Czolgista: zobaczysz w moim wieku
<termi> sympatia.pl
<natalka> jurek jak ostatnio z tobą gadałam to miales 37 chyba
<ju-rek> możliwe
<natalka> nie no niemozliwe
<ju-rek> wtedy jeszcze byłem młody
<natalka> klamales
<natalka> hehe
<ju-rek> no gdzie, naprawdę to było troche wstecz
<termi> moze miał 37 st gorączki ale
<natalka> to bylo jak bylam na 2 roku
<natalka> 4 lata temu
<office> kosmetologii
<natalka> to sie zgadza
<natalka> fuck
<ju-rek> to już teraz taka zdrowa dupa z ciebie?
<natalka> a daj spokój
<ju-rek> a czemu ta dąbrowa?
<natalka> a nie wiem
<natalka> tak sobie zaczelam w slaskim szukac pracy i znalazlam
<ju-rek> hotel czy stancja?
<natalka> śląsk jest fajny mają tu magiczne perony i browar książęcy
<natalka> hmm meiszkanie wynajmuje
<office> stagnacja
<natalka> chcesz mnie odwiedzic?
<natalka> ju-rek
<natalka> tato!
<ju-rek> natalka: hehehhehehee
<ju-rek> mi nie przeszkadza
<natalka> dawaj... zaszalejemy
<natalka> :D
<ju-rek> nie podpuszczaj
<natalka> czemu nie :D
<ju-rek> a czy ja mówię nie?
<natalka> heheh
<natalka> a twoja córka to juz z 20 lat ma
<natalka> :)
<ju-rek> coś chyba 18 skonczy
<natalka> o kurcze
<natalka> niedlugi bedziesz dziadkiem
<natalka> :)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: mam tego unix.net.pl ale niebezpiecznika nie ma
<ju-rek> ta, jak twoj ojciec
<natalka> moj ojciec tak
<natalka> moja siostra jest w ciaży :D
<natalka> w maju lub czerwcu zostanę ciocią :)
<jacekowski> to jeszcze jest czas na aborcje
<office> hahaha
<winter> omg
<office> bash.org
<Czolgista> jacekowski: co może być z zalanym lapkiem jak przy starcie 3-4 razy się resetuje a potem jest ok?
<lisu> Czolgista: zepsuty jest
<ju-rek> dobra dawaj adres na priva coś zaradzimy :D
<Czolgista> lisu: yey, nie wiedziałem
<lisu> Czolgista: wsadź go do spirytusu, przemyj, może pomoże
<Czolgista> lisu: kupiłem za 200 zł z uszkodzoną klawą ;p
<gjm> izopropylowego!
<Czolgista> gjm: true :>
<lisu> gjm: a to sie czasem w potocznym nazewnictwie 'techniczny' nie nazywa?
<Mussious> Czolgista: ja miałem kidyś podobnie z lapkiem
<Czolgista> Mussious: i?
<gjm> tak tylko mówię, bo już różne rzeczy widziałem
<Mussious> raczej nie naprawisz
<gjm> lisu: nie
<Czolgista> eh, jak dobrze że mam jeszcze 2 taką samą płytkę główną ;p
<Mussious> był wożony do mechaników i nic, tylko, że wydaje mi się (bo to nie ja go woziłem), że to jacyś amatorzy byli
<lisu> gjm: to cos mi sie pomyliło, w kazdym razie komórkę tak reanimowałem, że do kufla ze spirem... wykompałem, wyschła w 48 godzin i smigała jeszcze rok, bo później gość dał dzieciom do zabawy a sam nowy wziął
<Mussious> jeden w końcu płytę główną wymienił i teraz się wcale nie uruchamia
<PushUpek> `utf8
<Przekliniak> utf8 -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<grzebciak> cześć
<gjm> witaj grzebciak
<natalka> jacekowski, jesteś idiotą
<natalka> to jest chciane i wyczekiwane dziecko
<gjm> witaj Marcin90
<PushUpek> dobry ;]
<tar-gz> Re.
<tar-gz> Panowie jakie bootowanie ustawic jesli chce by z pendrive zbootowac system?
<tar-gz> USB-HDD USB-ZIP USB-FDD
<PushUpek> usb-hdd
<tar-gz> hmmmm. jest zatem mozliwosc ze bio nie czyta mi pendrive?
<tar-gz> i fs dla pendrive musi byc fat32 tak?
<PushUpek> tak, fat
<lisu> 16
<tar-gz> 16 czy 32?
<lisu> x)
<tar-gz> to ma jakieś znaczenie?
<DaZ> nie ma.
<KutLinux> siemka
<KutLinux> mam pytanie, pomoże mi ktoś z brub na ubuntu 10.10 lts ?
<KutLinux> grub*
<tar-gz> a jaki masz problem?
<tar-gz> jaki by nie był spróbuj sudo pdate-grub
<KutLinux> oke
<tar-gz> sudo update-grub*
<tar-gz> bez gwiazdki oczywiście
<KutLinux> wiem
<KutLinux> nie mogę do windowsa wejsc... po instalacji linuxa
<tar-gz> to Ci same znajdzie windowze
<KutLinux> nie znajduje
<KutLinux> linux sie odrazu ładuje, boot opcje sie nie pokazują
<KutLinux> i teraz leże... x
<KutLinux> ;lx
<KutLinux> ;x
<KutLinux> wpisałem to update
<tar-gz> i co  ci  wyskoczyło?
<KutLinux> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin Updating /boot/grub/me
<tar-gz> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=103394
<tar-gz> ostatni post
<PushUpek> shit ext3 badblockami mi sypie ;(
<KutLinux> hd0,0 mam wpisać też ?
<Dreadlish> PushUpek: cześć jego pamięci
<tar-gz> a to zalezy
<tar-gz> KutLinux: na ktorej partycji masz windows?
<KutLinux> sda3
<tar-gz> a masz jeden dysk?
<KutLinux> tak
<tar-gz> hd0,2
<KutLinux> btw. ten plik menu.lts jest pusty
<winter> bo to grub2
<tar-gz> to dopisz to so /etc/grub.d/40_custom
<tar-gz> do(so)*
<tar-gz> a w ogóle na co Ci windows?
<KutLinux> Na co dzień używam go na praktykach, a linuxa zamierzam powoli poznawać
<tar-gz> co to masz za braktyki?
<tar-gz> praktyki*
<KutLinux> ucze w szkole i helpdesk w szkole.
<tar-gz> kurde jak ja pisze ...
<KutLinux> a tam, zdarza się :)
<tar-gz> jesteś nauczycielem?
<KutLinux> nie
<KutLinux> praktyki mam
<KutLinux> przez pół roku
<tar-gz> ale potem zostaniesz nauczycielem ;>?
<KutLinux> Narazie w planach mam zająć się serwerami
<tar-gz> Chcesz stawiać czy zarządzać?
<KutLinux> a potem też chcę nauczyciela ( tylko dodatkowy kurs - pół roku )
<KutLinux> niewiem czy będę wstanie zarządzać... wolę prowadzić firmę :)
<KutLinux> Zobaczę jak pójdzie dalsza nauka
<tar-gz> i tak musisz sie na tym znać
<tar-gz> olej ubuntu po jakichś dwóch tygodniach
<KutLinux> Powiem, pierwszy raz konsole dotykam :)
<tar-gz> wole dziewczyne podotykać, ale jak wolisz
<tar-gz> na palucha wciepuje teraz openindiana ciekawe co to będzie
<KutLinux> też wolę :P
<KutLinux> dobra
<KutLinux> to teraz musze restarta
<KutLinux> cos jeszcze trzeba wpisać przed wyjsciem ?
<tar-gz> ta update-grub
<tar-gz> ew grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<KutLinux> Searching for GRUB installation directory ... found: /boot/grub Searching for default file ... found: /boot/grub/default Testing for an existing GRUB menu.lst file ... found: /boot/grub/menu.lst Searching for splash image ... none found, skipping ... Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic Found kernel: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found GRUB 2: /boot/grub/core.img Found kernel: /boot/memtest86+.bin Updating /boot/grub/me
<KutLinux> jest dobrze ?
<tar-gz> co  ty masz za ubuntu?
<KutLinux> 10.10 lts
<lisu> lol
<KutLinux> hm ?
<lisu> 10.04 bylo lts, 10.10 nie
<qermit> 10.10 lts?
<qermit> KutLinux: niezły jesteś
<KutLinux> pomyliłem się :D ?
<tar-gz> 10.04 masz
<tar-gz> bo stary kernel widze
<tar-gz> rebootnij i zobacz czy masz wpis w grubie
<KutLinux> sciągłem ze strony
<KutLinux> ostatnie
<tar-gz> mnie zaraz krew jasna zaleje
<tar-gz> i szlag ciemny trafi
<KutLinux> dobra, reboot
<qermit> pierony ogniste siarczyste
<tar-gz> gorole z sosnowa, warszawioki pieronskie
<qermit> tar-gz: sie robie lsb_release --all
<KoYoT> hello
<qermit> albo jakoś tak
<KoYoT> mam pytanko
<KoYoT> siedze na ubuntu live z pendrive
<qermit> to smutne
<KoYoT> i chcialbym go tez na tym samym pendrive zainstalowac tak zeby byl to normalny dysk. Jak to zrobic?
<KoYoT> no narazie nie widzi zadnego dysku na ATA
<KoYoT> qermit: wiem
<KutLinux> dobra
<KutLinux> grub mi sie pokazuje
<KutLinux> ale na liscie nie ma windowsa ;/
<qermit> KoYoT: jak to nie widzi żadnego dysku?
<KoYoT> no normalnie nie wykrywa go na samym pocztku
<qermit> KoYoT: a robiłeś update-grub czy tam grub-update?
<KoYoT> sa 4 wejscia na SATA i jedno na tasme do ATA
<KoYoT> nie nie
<KoYoT> wogole komp nie widzi
<qermit> KoYoT: bios też?
<KoYoT> tez\
<qermit> KutLinux: a masz zainstalownego os-probe czy jakoś tak?
<KutLinux> raczej nie
<qermit> os-prober
<KutLinux> nie mam
<qermit> apt-get install os-prober
<KutLinux> robi się
<KutLinux> juz
<KutLinux> w menu.lts jest windows... ale na liscie w grub nie ma
<qermit> ty masz grub2 czy grub-legacy?
<KutLinux> hm
<KutLinux> chyba grub2
<qermit> no to menu.lst to nie jest ten plik
<KoYoT> pomoze ktos z ta instalacja?
<qermit> KoYoT: jak możemy ci pomóc skoro ty nie umiesz dysku podłączyć
<KoYoT> zaden z dyskow ktore dzialaja na innym kompie nie dziala na tym, nawet cd nie widzi
<tar-gz> koyot co ci pokazuje df -f ?
<tar-gz> df -l *
<syngress> :-)
<KoYoT> tar-gz: http://wklej.org/id/473748/
<KutLinux> hm. to jak mam teraz dodać tego windowsa ? ... skoro juz grub chodzi
<qermit> KutLinux: najpierw powiedz jakiego gruba masz napewno a nie chyba
<qermit> tar-gz: raczej cat /proc/partitions
<qermit> albo fdisk -l
<jacekowski> PushUpek: gowno prawda
<jacekowski> nie musi byc fat
<jacekowski> bios nie potrafi systemu plikow
<tar-gz> qermit: moze mial zamontowany a nawet nie wiedzial
<jacekowski> tar-gz: fs dowolny
<jacekowski> tar-gz: tylko boot sector na pendraku musi byc taki ktory sobie z tym fs da rade
<tar-gz> jacekowski: pieprznąłem fat32 i przez unetbootin rozpakowałem na palucha *iso
<tar-gz> no i za kij nie bootuje
<KutLinux> qermit: jak to mogę sprawdzić ?
<KoYoT> ja tez
<KoYoT> i dziala ale chcialbym tez na palucha tak zainstalowac zeby nie widzialo tego jako live
<jacekowski> tar-gz: na poczatek sprawdz czy w ogole to bedzie dzialalo
<jacekowski> tar-gz: masz linuxa pod reka
<qermit>  dpkg -l 'grub*'
<tar-gz> jak sprawdzic?
<jacekowski> tar-gz: masz linuxa pod reka?
<jacekowski> to jest pytanie
<tar-gz> tak
<jacekowski> no to wloz pendraka
<tar-gz> siedze na sidzie
<jacekowski> sformatuj go
<tar-gz> włozony!
<tar-gz> na fat 32?
<jacekowski> na ext2/3/reiser/3/4/cokolwiek
<jacekowski> i skopiuj /boot na tego pendraka
<KutLinux> qermit: nie mogę znaleść jak sprawdzić wersje ;/
<jacekowski> ktos wie czym ubuntu robi splasha?
<qermit> `g ubuntu splash how to create
<Przekliniak> qermit: USplashCustomizationHowto - Community Ubuntu Documentation: <https://help.ubuntu.com/community/USplashCustomizationHowto>
<qermit> USplash
<qermit> a moze i nie
<KutLinux> qermit, grub2
<qermit> plymount czy jakos tak
<tar-gz> jacekowski: skopiowane i co reboocik?
<tar-gz> a tak btw skad bede widzial czy mi zbootowało mojego gruba czy gruba z palucha ?
<qermit> KutLinux: wklej swój /boot/grub/grub.cfg na jakiegoś wkleja
<KutLinux> qermit: czemu jak otworze normalnie plik widzę co innego niż jak edytuję z konsoli przez mcedit ?
<tar-gz> jacekowski: działa. To czemu mi tego z unebootin ne bootuje?
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473766/
<qermit> KutLinux: nie wiem
<qermit> mcedit jest gupi
<KutLinux> kwrite dobrze wyswietla i mogę edytować
<qermit> KutLinux: a poka jeszcze fdisk -l
<Matan[M]> firemark: mam pytanko, możesz zapodać mi tego keya jak nie używasz?, byłbym wdzięczny, jak coś to na /query dawaj, byłbym bardzo wdzięczny
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473769/
<KutLinux> na tej 150Gb jest win7
<qermit> KutLinux: i jeszcze ls /etc/grub.d/
<KutLinux> 00_header        10_linux      20_memtest86+  40_custom  README 05_debian_theme  20_linux_xen  30_os-prober   41_custom
<tar-gz> jest cos innego niz unetbootin?
<KoYoT> tar-gz: a co Ci unetboot nie dziala?
<tar-gz> działa.
<tar-gz> nie działa jedno iso tylko zbootowane przez to
<qermit> KutLinux: a jak zrobisz z roota update-grub2 to co tobie wyświetla?
<KoYoT> moze cos z iso jest nie tak?
<qermit> (oczywiście z roota)
<KutLinux> cały czas jestem na rootcie
<KutLinux> Program 'update-grub2' można odnaleźć w następujących pakietach:  * grub-efi-amd64  * grub-efi-ia32  * grub-pc  * grub-coreboot  * grub-ieee1275 Spróbuj: apt-get install <wybrany pakiet>
<qermit> hmm
<qermit> to może dużo wyjaśniać
<qermit> ja bym grub-pc zainstalował
<KutLinux> oke
<KutLinux> instaluje sie
<KutLinux> juz
<KutLinux> co teraz ?
<qermit> i teraz update-grub2
<wmp> hi
<PushUpek_> ho
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473774/
<wmp> panowie, macie jakiś pomysł na dump tmpfs? Myślałem o dd ale nie wiem czy się da
<wmp> dump i odtwarzanie tego dumpa
<qermit> KutLinux: a /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober ma prawa do wykonywania?
<qermit> wmp: rsync?
<wmp> qermit: mam jakiś milion małych plików, któ¶e łacnzie zajmują jakieś 700mb
<KutLinux> wpisałem, i zero odpowiedzi
<wmp> qermit: szybciej były by dd ;)
<qermit> KutLinux: w sensie ls -la /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<KutLinux> aha ^^
<KutLinux> -rwxr-xr-x 1 root root 6933 2010-10-06 14:23 /etc/grub.d/30_os-prober
<qermit> ok
<qermit> a jak wpiszesz os-prober polecenie
<KutLinux> dokladnie "os-prober" ? czy cos przed ?
<qermit> os-prober
<KutLinux> to nie ma odpowiedzi
<qermit> dziwne
<qermit> trzeba bedzie to inaczej rozwiązać
<KutLinux> dla mnie wszystko dziwne jest :P
<qermit> KutLinux: a wklej mi jeszcze /etc/default/grub
<qermit> (czy jakoś tak)
<KutLinux> -rw-r--r-- 1 root root 1155 2011-02-10 22:19 /etc/default/grub
<qermit> KutLinux: wklej zawartość
<KutLinux> czekaj :) jak ?
<qermit> na wkleja jakoś
<qermit> cat /etc/default/grub
<KutLinux> ale całość, tzn ?
<KutLinux> oke
<qermit> tak
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473779/
<qermit> dziwne
<qermit> powinno niby działać
<KutLinux> mhm
<KutLinux> grub działą
<KutLinux> ale nei pokazuje na liście windowsa
<qermit> gorzej że os-prober nic nie pokazuje
<qermit> ...
<KutLinux> kiepsko
<qermit> KutLinux: generalnie to musisz sie dowiedziec co dokładnei wykonują programy z /etc/grub.d/
<KutLinux> tzn?
<qermit> no co ten os-prober robi tak naprawde
<KutLinux> tego niewiem jak sprawdzic :(
<qermit> KutLinux: zaraz tobie naskrobie skrypcik do dodawania windowsa
<KutLinux> okii :)
<KutLinux> byłbym wdzięczny
<Dreadlish> heh
<syngress> :)
<qermit> http://wklej.org/id/473788/ coś takiego sobie wpisz do /etc/grub.d/50_custom_windows i weź prawa chmod +x daj
<qermit> a potem update-grub
<qermit> a potem update-grub2
<qermit> i pokaż jaki /boot/grub/grub.cfg ci zrobi
<KutLinux> nei ma pliku 50_custom_windows
<KutLinux> czy mam doadć ?
<qermit> tak
<KutLinux> dobra... pytanie laika :D jak utworzyć plik
<KutLinux> pamietalem i zapomniałem ;/
<fi9o> touch
<qermit> vim
<KutLinux> duzo mi to nie mówi...
<KutLinux> ;x
<fi9o> KutLinux: touch nazwa
<fi9o> I powstaje tak pusty pliczek
<KutLinux> tylk ogdzie powstał ;p
<qermit> KutLinux: toucj /etc/grub.d/50_custom_windows
<qermit> KutLinux: touch /etc/grub.d/50_custom_windows
<qermit> a potem vim /etc/grub.d/50_custom_windows
<KutLinux> rogram 'vim' można odnaleźć w następujących pakietach:  * vim  * vim-gnome  * vim-tiny  * vim-gtk  * vim-nox
<qermit> no to nano
<qermit> jaki kolwiek edytor
<fi9o> KutLinux: widze, ze vima nie znasz.
<fi9o> A warto poznac.
<KutLinux> narazie zostane przy próbie odzyskania windowsa :D
<KutLinux> a potem naukaa i poznawanie :)
<qermit> KutLinux: aa tylko musisz tam to hd0,1 podmienic na to co ty masz
<qermit> czyli pewnie hd0,3
<KutLinux> na 3 mam
<michal_> jest tu ktos?
<qermit> nie ma
<michal_> szkoda... pomogl bys mi troche? mam problem z instalacja apache php i mysql
<jacekowski> hmmm, cos do dupy ten plymouth dziala
<lukaszg> michal_, 'sudo tasksel install lamp-server' - prościej już chyba nie się nie da
<michal_> sprobuje ale wydaje mi sie ze problem nie tkwi w instalacji
<michal_> nie odnalazlo mi pakietu lamp server
<qermit> pakietu?
<michal_> taki pisze w terminalu
<michal_> nie udalo sie odnalezc pakietu lamp-server
<lukaszg> michal_, zrob copy&paste tego co napisalem, bo zle zrobiles
<michal_> wyskakuje sudo: tasksel: command not found
<lukaszg> michal_, a nie mówiłem? zrób pierwsze to: sudo apt-get install tasksel a później to co wcześniej pisałem
<qermit> sudo apt-get install tasksel
<michal_> zrobilem tak jak mowisz wyskoczylo na sekunde w terminalu konfiguracja pakietow i instalowanie pakietu i taki pasek pokazujacy stan instalacji i nagle powrucilo do terminala
<lukaszg> czy ktoś z tu obecnych miał do czynienia z eSATA na ExpressCard po ubuntu?
<jacekowski> esata to normalne sata
<lukaszg> jacekowski, wiem :)
<jacekowski> a reszta to juz zalezy od karty
<jacekowski> wiekszosc tego jest obslugiwana pod linuxem
<lukaszg> ale tak czytam po forach i ubuntu czasem ma z tym problemu tzn. z sterownikiem do owego urządzenia
<lukaszg> mam w laptpie esata i działa bezbłędnie, ale chodzi mi to jak i czy będzie to działać na ExpressCard
<jacekowski> to zalezy od karty
<lukaszg> no właśnie i chciałem zapytać czy ktoś może miał do czynienia z jakimś modelem który działa ;)
<jacekowski> ja mam na usb jakies
<jacekowski> a to w sumie masz szanse ze bedzie to samo
<jacekowski> tylko w innej obudowie
<lukaszg> usb mam ale jako usb<->ata, a ja potrzebuje podpiąc dyski sata, i taka karta w ogole by mi sie przydala
<jacekowski> to jest wszystko to samo gowno
<michal_> tyle
<lukaszg> esata troche szybsze ;)
<jacekowski> ze co?
<jacekowski> esata ma taka sama predkosc jak sata
<lukaszg> miałem na myśli esata a usb
<Saiter> re
<Saiter> używa ktoś pluginu gnash do mozilli zamiast flasha?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-11
<KoYoT> czy sie rozni opera 11 z http 10 od opery z http 8?
<KoYoT> aaa serwer z ktorego pobieranie jest... pfff
 * KoYoT to pajac
<KoYoT> czesc bikstopa
<bikstopa> yo
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: jestes? :D
<KoYoT> ee chyba spi
<bikstopa> ja tu mam dla niego kase
<bikstopa> a on spi ;d
<bikstopa> Aczkolwiek mi zostalo, co ja mam zrobic? :D
<KoYoT> daj mi panie
<bikstopa> nie. juz na pralke sobie przykleilem
<bikstopa> ;d
<syngress> ]/clear
<bikstopa> no cleaing :D
<m477> **wa jak mnie zab napier..
<bikstopa> xd
<Matan[M]> bry
 * PoKrAk kończy konfiguracje bazy ro livecd
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: co Ty znowu tam grzebiesz?
<PoKrAk> nico robie final wersion :)
<tar-gz> 3Pokrakosa?
<PoKrAk> ta
<tar-gz> ja openindiana wypalam na dvd
<tar-gz> Powiedz mi jaka jest różnica miedzy  dvd +R a dvd -R
<PoKrAk> niepamietam sprawdz na wiki
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: wiesz, że ja kiedys maila założyłem pokrak@os.pl ?
<PoKrAk> :)
<tar-gz> Czas na testowanie OI
<KutLinux> siemka
<KutLinux> qermit: sorka, net mi wczoraj wywaliło.
<KutLinux> Chciałbym ponowić mój problem z grub'em na ubuntu 10.10
<KutLinux> Pomoże ktoś go naprawić/skonfigurować - aby pokazywał mi windowsa ?
<monter_> a jak przytrzymujesz shift podczas uruchamiania grub-a to nie wyświetla Ci windowsa?
<KutLinux> w tym rzecz... że coś zrobiłem i przestało się wyświetlać menu grub'a
<KutLinux> okay, pokazuje mi sie wybieranie - ale nie ma windowsa
<tar-gz> a w czoraj był ?
<tar-gz> był w czoraju?
<KutLinux> nie
<KutLinux> qermit wczoraj mi pomagał - ale nie wyszło...
<PoKrAk> KutLinux: ile wysiłku wsadziłeś zeby poszukac gotowego rozwiazania samemu w necie ??
<KutLinux> może ja coś źle robiłem
<KutLinux> dobre 7h...
<PoKrAk> KutLinux: http://www.google.com/search?client=ubuntu&channel=fs&q=grub+windows&ie=utf-8&oe=utf-8 przejrzyj dokładnie ze zrozumieniem
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4v9nm5q> (at www.google.com)
<KutLinux> ale żeby coś - to mój drugi dzień z linuxem :)
<PoKrAk> DOH
<PoKrAk> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/4573-Konfiguracja-GRUB-pod-WINDOWS
<PoKrAk> http://debian.linux.pl/threads/3974-GRUB-Windows-i-Linux
<tar-gz> zaraz freebsd stawiam
<KutLinux> PoKrAk : czytałem te tematy
<KutLinux> nie pomogły mi - bo albo ja coś źle robię, albo coś źlę robię xD
<PoKrAk> kombinuj albo windowsc come back
<PoKrAk> a pozatym na gholere tak sobie zycie utrudniasz
<PoKrAk> buierzesz drugi stary dysk np 80 giga  instalujesz sobie na nim linuxa i po krzyku
<PoKrAk> a nie bawic sie z grubem bezsensu
<KutLinux_> zrobiłem wg. instrukcji - i  nadal się nie pokazuje
<KutLinux_> a nie utrudniam - tylko chcę odzyskać dostęp do windowsa ;/
<PoKrAk> a jestes pewny ze ci go nie wcielo
<KutLinux_> na dysku jest...
<PoKrAk> wez lepiej sobi poczytaj o odyzkaniu  mbra windowsa a nie gruba
<PoKrAk> odpal z konsoli odzyskaj mbr odpal windowsa
<PoKrAk> konsoli odzyskiwania oczywiscie
<KutLinux_> a po tym linux też będzie działał ?
<PoKrAk> zdeyduj sie co chesz
<PoKrAk> nie dajesz sobie rady z tym co jest
<KutLinux_> oby dwa systemy
<PoKrAk> odzyskaj windowsa skołuj sobie drugi dysk
<PoKrAk> i nie kombinuj za duzo
<KutLinux_> To laptop..
<PoKrAk> najpierw sie naucz jednego
<PoKrAk> no i ....
<PoKrAk> problem na dysku usb sobie zainstalowac
<PoKrAk> ??
<PoKrAk> wtedy bybierasz z czego ci bootuje ot cała filozofia
<KutLinux_> chce mieć normalnie zainstalowany - obok windowsa
<PoKrAk> to kombinuj -> google i szukaj
<KutLinux_> gdyby wcześniej szukanie odniosło jakieś sukcesy to bym tutaj chyba nie pisał ?
<PoKrAk> to 1 zle szukasz 2. nie ma jusz windowsa
<KutLinux_> btw. instalacja windowsa mi nawet nie odpala...
<PoKrAk> PISZE CI PO RAZ KOLEJNY: odzyska mbr windowsowy i z tego poziomu zrob menu wyboru systemy windowsowo
<PoKrAk> napewno idzie zreszta kiedys tak miałem
<PoKrAk> KutLinux_: wrozka nie jestem jeslis z poznania usługe ci moge wykonac
<KutLinux_> Niestety, za granicą mieszkam.
<tar-gz> PoKrAk: jesteśz Poznania?
<PoKrAk> ta
<tar-gz> ;-D
<tar-gz> Lech Zdech Kolejorz
<PoKrAk> w dupie mam piłke nożną nie lubie
<shpaq> mornin'
<KutLinux_> jeśli mam windowsa na sda3
<tar-gz> ja hokej wole
<KutLinux_> to musze wpisac hd0,3 ?
<PoKrAk> sprawdz
<KutLinux_> a nie 0,2 ? gdzies czytałem ze liczone od zera
<PoKrAk> sprawdz
<manishe> siema
<KutLinux> hm, sprawdziłem - nadal windows się nie wyświetla - a robię wg. instrukcji z forum.
<PoKrAk> szukaj dalej
<KutLinux> szukam...
<Wizard> grub2 i jego konfiguracja powinna umrzeć
<Wizard> jest jakieś narządko, osdetect, czy jakoś tak
<Wizard> poczytaj o tym, może można mu podać parametr dodatkowy
<Wizard> os-prober
<PoKrAk> nazytne kombinowanie powinno byc karane chłostą
<Wizard> o
<Wizard> jakie?
<PoKrAk> instalowanie windowsa i linuxa na jednym dysku bezmyślne
<Wizard> od lat tak robię, nawet jak grubas jeszcze nie istniał, to działało
<PoKrAk> tak wiem na lilo tez sie bawiłem
<PoKrAk> imoho miało to sens 10 lat temu jak czesci drogie były itp
<PoKrAk> teraz to mija sie z celem
<PoKrAk> zreszta jak ktos chce sie pobawic linuxem to sa livecd i nedrive
<PoKrAk> wystarczy w zupełności
<KutLinux> os-prober mam, ale nie działa coś
<PoKrAk> szcególnie jak nie ma sie zielonego pojecia na temat tego co sie robi
<KutLinux> może chcę się nauczyć ?
<PoKrAk> to zacznij od live cd
<qrq> Ahoy
<PoKrAk> albo instaluj linuxa na innym starym kompie
<PoKrAk> a jak laptop albo jedno albo drugie
<Wizard> PoKrAk, ale ty pieprzysz :)
<PoKrAk> ano dzis mam zrzedliwy dzień :)
<Wizard> KutLinux: jaki masz problem, bo wpadłem w połowie rozmowy i chciałem dopiec PoKrAkowi
<Wizard> :P
 * PoKrAk zasadza Wizardowi kopa w pośladki
<KutLinux> hehe, miałem win7, zainstalowałem linuxa - straciłem dostęp do win7. grub nie pokazuje mi win - nawet jak działam wg. instrukcji z różnych for aby dodać w menu.lts pare linijek
<qrq> Jakiego linuxa?
<KutLinux> ubuntu 10.10
<PoKrAk> http://forum.fedora.pl/index.php?/topic/20722-grub-i-windows-7/
<PoKrAk> http://ubuntuforums.org/showthread.php?t=1036547
<qrq> Ale masz dostęp do partycji tak?
<KutLinux> tak
<qrq> No to luz :)
<kklimonda> wygląda na to, że nokia grzebie Meego, kto tu był takim fanem? ;)
<PoKrAk> ja korzystam czasem
<qrq> Nokia padnie bez Androida
<PoKrAk> tez tak mysle
<kklimonda> qrq: ponoć w W7 idą
<qrq> kklimonda W co? :)
<kklimonda> windows mobile 7
<qrq> Mimo wszystko to lepsze od żałosnego symbiana
<kklimonda> nom
<qrq> o s40 już nie wspominając :D
<PoKrAk> symbian zły nie jest jeno połozyli na nim labe
<kklimonda> no właśnie nie położyli, i przez ostatni rok, czy ile tam, pompowali w niego środki.
<PoKrAk> i nic to ni e zmieiło
<kklimonda> ano
<PoKrAk> spoznili sie o 2  -3 lata
<qrq> Sony Erricsson też nie poszaleje :)
<qrq> Ze swoim minijackiem :D
<qrq> Jak można produkować telefon bez wejścia jack?
<qrq> Bezsens
<qrq> Wiadomo że te słuchawki które dodają do zestawu są żałosne
<qrq> Nawet z iphone'a
<qrq> Albo bass przykrywa wszystko albo basu nie ma :D
<qrq> Zastanawia mnie tylko jaka jest strategia Nokii :)
<qrq> Oni chyba nadal myślą że są monopolistami
<KutLinux> hm... znów czegoś próbowałem i nic... nie pokazują mi się żadne zmiany w boot menu - w menu.lst je widzę
<qermit> KutLinux: i jak?
<qermit> KutLinux: menu.lst to nie jest plik od gruba
<qermit> od gruba2
<KutLinux> no w sumie uzywam grub2
<qermit> KutLinux: robiłeś wczoraj update-grub2 po dodaniu tego pliku i nadaniu mu praw do wykonywania?
<KutLinux> update robiłem  - ale praw nie wiem jak nadać
<qermit> chmod uog+x /etc/grub.d/tenplik
<qermit> i dopiero potem update-grub2
<KutLinux> nie smiga
<qermit> co nie śmiga
<KutLinux> Program 'update-grub2' można odnaleźć w następujących pakietach:
<PoKrAk> KutLinux: qna to je zainstaluj
<KutLinux>  * grub-efi-amd64  * grub-efi-ia32  * grub-pc  * grub-coreboot  * grub-ieee1275
<KutLinux> które ?
<qermit> KutLinux: znowu sobie grub-pc odinstalowałeś?
<PoKrAk> grub-pc
<qermit> ja bym sie cieszył ze system mi sie bootuje na twoim miejscu
<qermit> za przeproszeniem masz burdel w swoim systemie
<KutLinux> zrobił sie update_grub2
<qermit> nie
<qermit> update-grub2 ma być
<KutLinux> Generating grub.cfg ... Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-25-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-25-generic Found linux image: /boot/vmlinuz-2.6.35-22-generic Found initrd image: /boot/initrd.img-2.6.35-22-generic Found memtest86+ image: /boot/memtest86+.bin done
<qermit> KutLinux: dobrze a teraz co masz na koncu pliku /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<KutLinux> jest to co mi wczoraj wysłałeś
<kklimonda> kurde, jak to jest, że nigdy nie mogę zasnąć pierwszej nocy po powrocie do domu..
<kklimonda> teraz czuję się jak gdybym pływał
<Wizard> znaczy, że twój mózg nie wytworzył wrażenia więzi emocjonalnych z domem, a co za tym idzie poczucia bezpieczeństwa i przynależności
<kklimonda> po 4 dniach? Ale fakt, przez te 4 dni był tu remont
<Wizard> traktuje powrót do domu jako kolejną zmianę miejsca
<Wizard> a widzisz
<kklimonda> dom wygląda.. dziwnie, i jest w trakcie ;)
<kklimonda> remont jest w trakcie
<kklimonda> nie dom wygląda w trakcie.. ;)
<Wizard> hehe
<Wizard> instynktownie masz problemy z zaśnięciem w nowym miejscu
<Wizard> możesz winić mamę, że nie wysyłała cię na obozy wędrowne :D
<kklimonda> no właśnie nie - I blame the internet ;)
<julek> heh... w sumie podobnie ostatnio mialem
<kklimonda> jak wyjeżdżam do domu matki to tam śpię jak zabity.. ale tam każdy tak śpi. Z kolei, jak wracam do domu, to jest tyle rzeczy do sprawdzenia, że zanim się obejrzę jest 6 rano :/
<kklimonda> potem się to reguluje
<KutLinux> pomysły do błędy "No such disk" w grub2 ?
<Wizard> nie ma takiego dysku, jak mu podajesz
<Wizard> podaj prawidłowy
<Wizard> No such disk znaczy nie ma takiego dysku
<julek> Wizard: a z takimi obozami to inaczej, bo jak sie czlowiek zmeczy, to zasnie gdziekolwiek;)
<kklimonda> KutLinux: o grubie napisano chyba już wszystko na forum.
<Wizard> julek: coś w tym jest
<julek> musisz zmienic etykiete na "such"
<kklimonda> julek: "zmęczy" to jakieś nowe określenie na "najebać się na umór"? ;)
<kklimonda> no tak, jeszcze zacząłem przeklinać..
<julek> hehe
<kklimonda> powinienem iść spać
<Wizard> :D
<KutLinux> d
<Wizard> kklimonda: wizyta u matki tak działa?
<Wizard> ciekawe
<KutLinux> winde mam na sda3 i nei dziala
<kklimonda> Wizard: matki wtedy tam nie ma ;)
<Wizard> samokrytyka jest ważna, ale bez przesady
<julek> no tez... chociaz akurat myslalem o zwyklym zmeczeniu
<kklimonda> Wizard: musiała wpaść na parę dni do Warszawy, ale na wsi są pies i koty i nie mogła ich zabrać ze sobą
<julek> a ja mam do domu moze z 4-5 kilometrow
<julek> a bywam tam raz na miesiac:)
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473866/
<KutLinux> co wpisac do windy ?
<OkropNick> maly offtop: w jakim banku konto internetowe byscie polecili?
<kklimonda> sda3 albo sda4 zapewne
<KutLinux> tzn. tu http://wklej.org/id/473867/
<kklimonda> ale lepiej napraw gruba by ci znów sam wykrywał Windowsa
<Czolgista> OkropNick: lukas bank :>
<OkropNick> Czolgista: ja serio pytam :)
<KutLinux> btw. jestem zielony w linuxie :)
<Czolgista> OkropNick: a ja serio odpowiadam
<OkropNick> ok, obejrze
<kklimonda> KutLinux: na forum poszukaj, tematy gruba przewijają się tam prawie codziennie.
<KutLinux> szukałem... nie udało mi się naprawić z pomocą z forum
<KutLinux> dlatego pisze tutaj
<Czolgista> OkropNick: jak nie bierzesz dodatków np. ubezpieczenia itd to masz za free
<Czolgista> placki4ever: cześć Agata :>
<placki4ever> Cześć Czolgista!
<Czolgista> Translacja launchpad.net... 91.189.89.222, 91.189.89.223
<Czolgista> Łączenie się z launchpad.net|91.189.89.222|:80... połączono.
<Czolgista> Żądanie HTTP wysłano, oczekiwanie na odpowiedź... 404 Not Found
<Czolgista> 2011-02-11 12:13:28 BŁĄD 404: Not Found.
<Czolgista> kklimonda: ^, co devi z debhelperem odpieprzają?
<kklimonda> Czolgista: nie wiem - to natty?
<Czolgista> kklimonda: nie, gentoo
<kklimonda> swoją drogą pytanie bez sensu
<kklimonda> Czolgista: a co próbujesz zrobić?
<kklimonda> jaki adres zwraca ci 404?
<Czolgista> kklimonda: zaktualizować system
<Czolgista> http://launchpad.net/debhelper/main/8.1.0/+download/debhelper_8.1.0.tar.gz
<kklimonda> co ma debhelper, debi(?) i LP do gentoo? :)
<Czolgista> kklimonda: mam dpkg zainstalowane ;p
<kklimonda> Czolgista: na https://launchpad.net/debhelper/ ostatnia wersja to 8.0.0
<Czolgista> kklimonda: zobacz do natty
<kklimonda> no, w natty jest 8.1.0, ale nie wiem skąd paczka jest
<kklimonda> Czolgista: zapewne z prawdziwej strony domowej projektu
<kklimonda> http://launchpad.net/debhelper/ to strona wygenerowana automatycznie, dla pakietu (czy jakoś podobnie - nigdy nie wnikałem)
<Czolgista> http://kitenet.net/~joey/code/debhelper/ tutaj 8.1.1
<kklimonda> Czolgista: jako, że debhelper to natywna paczka debianowa to musisz zassać źródła z pierwszego lepszego mirrora debiana
<kklimonda> s/musisz/możesz
<KutLinux> pomoze mi ktos z tą scieżką do windowsa ?
<placki4ever> KutLinux: ledwo co przyszłam, nie wiem o co chodzi
<kklimonda> KutLinux: najwyraźniej nikt nie umie ci pomóc (większość z nas nie używa windowsa) - ja bym proponował naprawienie gruba, by ci sam ją wykrywał.
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473866/ <- dyski http://wklej.org/id/473867/ <- gdzie wpisac
<KutLinux> kklimoda: nie znam sie na tym... zaczynam dopiero
<Saiter> re
<kklimonda> KutLinux: ale w jakiś sposób gruba zepsułeś, że ci przestał wykrywać windowsa. Więc odwróć swoje kroki, i go naprawisz. A jak nie potrafisz, to napisz co zrobiłeś.
<kklimonda> KutLinux: co się dzieje jak odpalasz update-grub2 ?
<KutLinux> wcześniej też nie wykrywał
<KutLinux> kklimoda: generuje grub.cgf
<Czolgista> KutLinux: czekaj ;p
<KutLinux> i znajduje tylko linuxa
<KutLinux> windowsa nie wykrywa
<Czolgista> Leningrad torrentow # ix /media/83f7460b-7552-4fa4-a33e-526b6f16adc8/boot/grub/grub.cfg
<Czolgista> http://ix.io/1sV
<Czolgista> KutLinux: ^
<KutLinux> no widze... co mam z tym zrobić ?
<Czolgista> KutLinux: masz tutaj dziajałący config, i przerób go pod własne potrzeby
<Wizard> Czolgista: chcesz go zabić? :>
<kklimonda> KutLinux: tam masz przykładowy wpis dla windowsa, skopiuj go do /etc/grub.d/40_custom, i popraw by był odpowiedni dla twojej konfiguracji.
<Czolgista> Wizard: tak, z wiatrówki
<kklimonda> KutLinux: jak się nazywa twój katalog z windowsem?
<kklimonda>  C:\Windows ?
<Czolgista> kklimonda: UUID'y uzyskujesz ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/
<KutLinux> no tak
<Czolgista> Wizard: wracaj do javy ;p
<KutLinux> masakra... ;x
<kklimonda> MS rozwiązał to najlepiej
<KutLinux> set root='(/dev/sda,msdos1)'
<kklimonda> po prostu nie wykrywają innych systemów ;)
<KutLinux> jak mam na sda3 ? to dopisac tam 3 ?
<Czolgista> kklimonda: M$ >my być zaje*iści my mieć jak najwięcej kasy i mamy wszystko w dupie innych
<kklimonda> Czolgista: prawda jest taka, że to najlepsze rozwiązanie z punktu widzenia użytkowników.
<kklimonda> Czolgista: bootloader to strasznie delikatna rzecz, łatwo ją zepsuć.
<Czolgista> UE chyba musi skopać dupę dla M$
<kklimonda> pamiętam, jak jakiś program windowsowy psuł gruba
<qrq> Kto nie ma konta na facebooku?
<placki4ever> Ja nie mam.
<kklimonda> ja nie mam
<Czolgista> kklimonda: który niby odzyskiwał gruba? :)
<kklimonda> Czolgista: nie - to był afair jakiś program od Adobe
<kklimonda> Czolgista: ich drm korzystał z tego, że jakiś obszar dysku, zaraz za miejscem dla bootloadera, a przed partycjami, nie jest używany przez windowsa
<kklimonda> Czolgista: ale nie doczytali, że ta część dysku jest przeznaczona dla rozszerzeń bootloadera ;)
<kklimonda> więc drm nadpisywał radośnie część gruba przy instalacji, i psuł bootowanie systmeu
<KutLinux> zw reboot
<Czolgista> kklimonda: ciekawe co by było jak UE dawała listę zmian do skorygowania softu
<kklimonda> Czolgista: a dlaczego mieliby to robić? MS to firma prywatna, co EU do nich?
<kklimonda> Czolgista: już to co zrobili to dużo za dużo
<Czolgista> kklimonda: pamiętasz jak z WMP było?
<kklimonda> Czolgista: no i to do czego doprowadziło EU tylko ich ośmieszyło.
<KutLinux> dobra
<KutLinux> niby sie dodaje
<KutLinux> ale lokazlicja nie dziala
<kklimonda> Czolgista: tak samo jak browser ballot - wprowadzony długo po tym jak problem IE przestał istnieć.
<kklimonda> no to kombinuj
<kklimonda> albo kombinuj, dlaczego ci update-grub nie dodaje Windowsa
<kklimonda> albo popytaj na forum
<KutLinux> potrzebuje to jak najszybciej
<Czolgista> KutLinux: ls -al /dev/disk/by-uuid/ zamotuj partycję z M$ i podaj wynik 1 polecenia
<Czolgista> kklimonda: może Ruscy na coś wspaniałomyśnego wpadną
<julek> kozio?
<kklimonda> KutLinux: niestety my tutaj lubimy jak ludzie szukający pomocy wykazują się samodzielnością, to taki plus pracy za którą się nam nie płaci.
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473873/
<KutLinux> kklimonda... wierz mi - szukam rozwiązania od wczoraj, przewertowałem google, ale nie umiem tego dobrze zrobić
<Czolgista> kklimonda: dobra, ja To za niego zrobię
<KutLinux> http://wklej.org/id/473875/ jeszcze fdisk
<Czolgista> KutLinux: gdzie jest M$ na której partycji?
<KutLinux> sda3
<Czolgista> KutLinux: za 15 min, k?
<KutLinux> oke :)
<Czolgista> KutLinux: Zapodaj /etc/fstab
<KutLinux> brak dostepu
<Czolgista> KutLinux: z roota ;p
<KutLinux> jestem na nim
<KutLinux> root@miskov-Studio-1749:/home/miskov#
<Czolgista> dobra, na zwida dam
<kklimonda> ogolnie polecam http://sourceforge.net/projects/bootinfoscript/ któr skrocilby zapewne te wymiane zdan o ladne pol godziny ;)
<KutLinux> hmm
<banex> re
<Czolgista> KutLinux: zrób kopię /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<KutLinux> oke
<KutLinux> juz
<Czolgista> Leningrad torrentow # ix hrub
<Czolgista> http://ix.io/1sW
<Czolgista> KutLinux: ^
<KutLinux> zamieniłem
<qrq> Założyłem sobie konto na diasporze
<qrq> I narazie wiele tam opcji nie ma :D
<qrq> Nie da się nawet wysyłać wiadomości do innych użytkowników
<kklimonda> qrq: diasporę się przecież i tak lokalnie hostuje, po co ci konto u nich? A już ci pisałem że cały projekt jak narazie nie jest wart funta kłaków.
<qrq> kklimonda :D
<qrq> W sumie nie wiadomo co z tego będzie.
<qrq> A jest też kilka innych projektów
<qrq> Dość podobnych
<kklimonda> pewnie nic - wybrali bardzo dziwny zestaw technologii jak na taki projekt.
<qrq> Więc to będzie tylko platforma do hostowania?
<kklimonda> nie, każdy sobie będzie mógł postawić swoją diasporę
<kklimonda> ale jako, że jest napisana z użyciem RoR, i korzysta z mongodb, to znalezienie dla tego taniego i wydajnego hostingu będzie koszmarem.
<qrq> Mam na myśli to czy ich serwery będą ją hostować
<tar-gz> a co to jest diaspora?
<qrq> Tak jak np wordpress hostuje blogi.
<kklimonda> qrq: nie takie jest założenie
<qrq> wordpress.com
<kklimonda> tar-gz: google it
<tar-gz> kklimonda: a po co mam szukać na google i czytać tony materiałów skoro można jednym dwoma zdaniami to opisać?
<kklimonda> qrq: pewnie powstanie kilka platform hostujących to, ale autorzy sprzedawali to jako zestaw DYI
<kklimonda> tar-gz: bo jedno, albo dwa zdania będą słabszym opisem niż to co znajdziesz chociażby na wikipedii.
<qrq> Facebook ma tragiczne zabezpieczenia.
<kklimonda> qrq: diaspora ma gorsze
<tar-gz> qrq: facebook jest dziadostwem strasznym
<qrq> kklimonda To co ma lepsze od facebooka? :D
<tar-gz> Wystarczyła odpowiedź: platforma społecznościowa.
<kklimonda> qrq: przecież już napisałem, że nic
<qrq> Ja wywaliłem konto na fb po tym jak bot ze strony na którą wszedłem a nie podawałem swoich danych , zaczął spamować moje konto na fb
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie, nie wystarczyła
 * tar-gz testuje openindiana
<tar-gz> kklimonda: mi w zupełności wystarczy
<kklimonda> tar-gz: ale to nie jest pełna odpowiedź, więc równie dobrze można nic nie napisać i będziesz miał mniej więcej taką samą wiedzę - i dlatego goole jest przyjacielem, a nie wrogiem a szukanie informacji podstawową umiejętnością człowieka nowożytnego.
<kklimonda> qrq: Facebook udostępnia o tobie dokładnie tyle informacji ile mu dajesz
<kklimonda> qrq: jeżeli Facebook udostępnił coś botowi to tylko dlatego, że miałeś te dane jako publiczne.
<KutLinux> kklimonda i rozsyła spamiarki ;/
<kklimonda> to nie ten sam FB co w momencie gdy powstawała diaspora
<tar-gz> kklimonda: ja jestem średniowiecznym beduinem.
<qrq> kklimonda Byłem zalogowany, to wszystko/
<qrq> A bot zczytał mój login od fb
<qrq> Prostym skryptem.
<qrq> Nie można stworzyć portalu społecznego z protokołem kryptograficznym ? :D
<kklimonda> można
<qrq> Z fingerprintem :)
<kklimonda> qrq: bardziej prawdopodobne jest to, że użyłeś tego samego emaila i miałeś publiczny profil, niż że ktoś wykorzystał dziurę XSS.
<kklimonda> qrq: ale musisz pamiętać, że portal społecznościowy ma sens tylko wtedy gdy jest tam dość ludzi. Można zrobić różne fajne rzeczy ale co z tego, skoro nie będzie tego używał nikt poza grupką geeków
<qrq> Wiadomo
<tar-gz> Korzystał ktoś z openindiana?
<qrq> Mój sceptycyzm co do internetu rośnie z dnia na dzień :D
<kklimonda> qrq: to dobry znak - znaczy się, że w końcu wychodzisz z bańki w której bezpiecznie siedziałeś.
<qrq> Myślę że za kilkaset lat ludzie będą z niedowierzaniem czytać o facebooku itd
<kklimonda> ja myślę, że za kilkaset lat ludzie nie będą czytać
<kklimonda> nie będą mieli też czego czytać
<kklimonda> i nie będą mieli czasu czytać
<qrq> To co będą robić?
<qrq> Siedzieć przed interfacem? :D
<kklimonda> będą polowali na jedzenie z dzidami
<qrq> Czemu? :D
<winter> wojna nuklearna
<qrq> Fallout? :D
<winter> kklimonda w to wierzy
<kklimonda> nie wiem czemu - a dlaczego uważasz, że będą z niedowierzaniem czytać o facebooku? Moja teoria jest tak samo prawdopodobna jak twoja.
<qrq> Tylko taki w wersji prehistoric :D
<kklimonda> można próbować przewidzieć co się stanie za parę lat - ale za kilkaset?
<qrq> Bo ludzie z niedowierzaniem czytają że ktoś pracował na pc 8 mb ram :D
<kklimonda> no ale dlaczego mieliby czytać w ogóle o FB za kilkaset lat?
<winter> ja nie czytam z niedowierzaniem o czymś takim bo sam miałem p75 8mb ram
<kklimonda> za 20 lat FB może już nie istnieć
<kklimonda> kto będzie czytał, że kiedyś tam było coś takiego przez chwilę?
<ania> witam
<Czolgista> witaj ania
<qrq> Pewne jest że USA już nie będzie mocarstwem :D
<monter_> hej, chłopaki 8 MB to z trudem sobie można było wyobrazić, gdy pisało się pierwsze programy  na ami z 0,5 MB  RAM-u :-)
<kklimonda> qrq: a może będą nami rządzić króliki?
<Czolgista> qrq: chińczyki USA kupują ;p
<qrq> kklimonda Ja żartuję :)
<kklimonda> qrq: to co ty piszesz to się może zdarzyć za 10 lat
<kklimonda> a nie za kilkaset
<qrq> kklimonda Wiem
<kklimonda> moje przewidywania są prawdziwie przyszłościowe
<kklimonda> a to, że pewnie się nie sprawdzą? Taka dola futurologów
<qrq> kklimonda Bo opierają się na tym co wiesz współcześnie czyli nie są tak przyszłościowe jak myślisz :)
<qrq> Ale są rzeczy bardzo pewne
<qrq> Jak degradacja środowiska
<qrq> I to że ropa się skończy :D
<qermit> może ktoś sprawdzić czy w action jest DGS-3100-48 ?
<kklimonda> action?
<qrq> kklimonda Rozumiem że stwierdziłeś że dalsza dyskusja ze mną nie ma sensu ponieważ wszystko co mówię jest quasifilozoficznych pierdykaniem :D
<qrq> quasifilozoficznym L(
<qrq> :)
<qrq> Czyli mówiąc wprost, głupoty gadam.
<kklimonda> qrq: nie, po prostu jestem po nieprzespanej nocy, i mój attention span strasznie na tym ucierpiał.
<qermit> kklimonda: taka hurtownia
<KoYoT> hello
<KoYoT> ma ktos takiego kompa z plyta gigabyte z jednym wejsciem na tasme IDE i 4x SATA?
<qermit> ja mam
<KoYoT> qermit: mam problem z widocznoscia sprzetu podpietego pod IDE
<qermit> KoYoT: w biosie pewnie cos zepsules albo zasilanie zle podlaczyles
<KoYoT> qermit: nie grzebalem w zasilaniu nic. sprzet rusza, tylko go nie widzi
<KoYoT> a bios raczej nie
<KoYoT> bo jesli cos zepsulem to potem przywrocilem default i optimal
<qermit> KoYoT: może coś się odpięło
<KoYoT> Dawidek: jaki tutaj jest podzial obowiazkow i praw?
<KoYoT> kto jest od czego?
<KoYoT> sry - popeprzylyt mi sie okna
<KoYoT> qermit: juz sprawdzalem tasme, wymienialem ja 2 razy
<PoKrAk> Ustaw bios odpowiednio
<KoYoT> PoKrAk: co znaczy odpowiednio.. skoro raz na czas widzi cd romka, a pozniej nie
<PoKrAk> a ja wiem jakie masz ustawienia wrózka nie jestem
<KoYoT> PoKrAk: nie wiem czy jestes wrozka
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> KoYoT: to znaczy że możesz mieć cdka zwalonego
<qermit> KoYoT: zmieniales kabel zasilajacy?
<KoYoT> 3 cdki
<KoYoT> tak
<PoKrAk> moze firmware trza mu grac nowe
<PoKrAk> upgrejt biosu
<qermit> albo sie coś spaliło
<Dreadlish> jelo
<KoYoT> Cze
<qrq> flash moze padł
<KoYoT> on jak do mnie przyjechal to niby dzialal tylko nie mial dysku podlaczonego przez IDE
<BlessJah> jacekowski: punkt 13, mam nadzieję że tym razem wyszło i doszło
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: daj nr konta :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: popatrz sobie w historie...
<Dreadlish> bo ja nie pamiętam :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: do not write history. what happened to it can not be undone
<bikstopa> ;'d
<qrq> http://paste.ubuntu.com/565821/
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to poczekaj
<Dreadlish> 5843777
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> nie to okno
<Dreadlish> dobrze że sie zorienciłem
<bikstopa> slucham sobie ONA i czytam komentarze na YT
<bikstopa> i cissnie sie na usta "ja pie*dole" ;d
<KoYoT> czemu?
<Czolgista> Dreadlish: mamy twoje GG
<Dreadlish> Czolgista: to nie moje gg
<Dreadlish> poza tym moje gg jest dostępne ;d
<Dreadlish> 8411987 - można spamić
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: daj ten nr bo procent rosnie ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: a zaraz cala kase rozpierdole na allegro ;d
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: na pw dałem
<bikstopa> boisz sie ze ktos ci jakas kase tam przeleje? :D
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: nie
<Dreadlish> tylko daje na pw ;d
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: poszlo ;d
<bikstopa> dajesz tylko na pw? to zobaczsobie tytul przelewu xd
<Dreadlish> :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<PushUpek> bry dziobaki linuksowe ;D
<Dreadlish> jelo
<bikstopa> doszla kasa z zydowskim procentem? :D
<Wizard> bikstopa: z żydowskim nazwiskiem
<Wizard> ;)
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ? jaki punkt 13
 * winter ma 4 piwa i zamierza je wypić
 * bikstopa zastanawia sie czy kupic e-papierosa
 * julek woli normalne
<julek> no i tych e-smieci nie odpalisz zapalniczka zippo;)
<jacekowski> bikstopa: a nie lepiej przestac palic
<julek> i pic
<bikstopa> jacekowski: to nie chodzi o palenie
<jacekowski> palenie nic nie daje
<bikstopa> to chodzi o nerdowska zabawke :D
<bikstopa> jacekowski: oddychanie tez nic nie daje, to po ch*j to robisz? :D
<jacekowski> a da sie tego papierosa w ogole hakowsac?
<bikstopa> da sie
<bikstopa> mozna podmienic diode i bedzie inny kolor zaru ;d
<jacekowski> ja tam woled bardziej hakowalne cos
<Dreadlish> bialy663: ok żydowski żydzie :D
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> tabfail
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: grejt titel
<Dreadlish> miej szczęście że moja kochana siostra nie patrzy na historię rachunku
<BlessJah> jacekowski: godzina punkt trzynasta
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: fail bo 14
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: spojrz co napisalem o 130136
<winter> znacie jakąś *dobrą* przeglądarkę otoczenia sieciowego samba
<winter> ?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o godzinie 13:00 wyszedl, czy doszedl? do dwoch adresatow wyslalem
<BlessJah> winter: explorer.exe
<Dreadlish> ok
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: a odbiorca? :D
<winter> no tak, ale na linuksa
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: odbiorcy nie widze
<BlessJah> winter: wine+explorer.exe
<winter> mówiesz?
<Dreadlish> w pko to przelewa konto -> konto i ju
<BlessJah> piszem
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: "dreadlish#ubuntu-pl@irc.freenode.net"
<Dreadlish> heh
<winter> no raczej nie chodzi o explorera dołączonego z wine
<winter> bo ten ssie
<mati75> re
<qrq1> Niewiecie czy może ktoś zrobił już builda z kodu zródłowego kaspesky'iego na linuxa? :D
<qrq1> To już prawie miesiąc od leaku
<BlessJah> qrq1: a to legalne?
<qrq1> BlessJah Nie
<BlessJah> qrq1: na jakiej licencji wypuscili kod?
<qrq1> http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/wpadka-kasperskyego-wyciekl-kod-zrodlowy-antywirusa/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4qmoqms> (at niebezpiecznik.pl)
<BlessJah> qrq1: wiem ze wyciekl i wiem ze kawalki w delphi wstawiali, wiem ze kaspersky oswiadczyl ze to stara wersja i nic userom nie grozi
<qrq1> A co mieli powiedzieć :)
<BlessJah> ba, moze sie myle, ale afaik zatrzymali kolesia ktory wypuscil kod jeszcze przed opublikowaniem
<qrq1> Rozwalił mnie komentarz :) "Powinni się cieszyć, przecież od dawna wiadomo, że aplikacje open-source są bezpieczniejsze :)"
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> a w czym niby mogłoby pomóc znanie kodu antywirusa?
<BlessJah> Wizard: jest szansa ze znajdzie sie ktos kto wskaze palcem i powie "you're doing it wrong"
<Wizard> ah
<Wizard> to na pewno ;)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ale nie w tym przypadku
<BlessJah> bo tego kodu ten ktos nie powinien miec, poza tym kaspersky nie poprosi o pomoc w przeciwienstwie do projektu opensource
<qrq1> Ktoś stracił, ktoś zyskał
<BlessJah> kto zyskał?
<BlessJah> kto stracił?
<qrq1> Inni czołowi producenci aplikacji antywirusowych
<qrq1> A stracił wiadomo kto.
<ania> cikawe przemyslenia :P
<qrq1> Bardzo..
<ania> szczerze duzo ciekawsze byly publikacje wikileaks :P
<ania> juz niedlugo wojna ...jesli faktycznie arabia saudyjska ma 40% mniejsze zloza ropy niz opublikowano
<qrq1> :)
<qrq1> Dużo ciekawsza będzie publikacja wszystkich danych użytkowników z Facebooka
<Ciaho> a zanosi sie na to?
<BlessJah> Ciaho: wszystkich nie, ale tworcy takiego farmiville maja juz sporo danych
<qrq1> :D
<qrq1> BlessJah Celne spotrzeżenie :)
<BlessJah> qrq1: kazda praktycznie aplikacja wymaga do dzialania dostepu do wszystkich danych
<ania> chlopaki lepiej wezcie sie za napisanie programu....wyslemy robota na ksiezyc zarobimy 25 mln $ od google
<Matan[M]> bry
<qrq1> Ale Berlusconi nie gra chyba w Farmville :(
<BlessJah> ania: link
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to jak wyszło doszło do obydwóch adresatów???
<ania> http://www.googlelunarxprize.org/
<PoKrAk> qwa archiwum x
<PoKrAk> siec dział ładnie piknie nakle pierdut
<PoKrAk> i traci ustawienia bramki
<PoKrAk> i trza z łapy route dodawac
<PoKrAk> o co kaman ??
<PoKrAk> jakis bug w skłizim ??
<PoKrAk|2> hmm
<Przem> czesc czy programy w wine widza usb?
<Przem> nie wiem jak wgrac mape do nawigacji
<Przem> skopiowana nie dziala
<qrq1> Niewiedziałem że google ma własny portal społecznościowy :D
<tar-gz> jaki?
<qrq> Orkut
<manishe> siema
<tar-gz> siemka
<tar-gz> ni mam konta google
<qrq> Małe zdziwko bo nie ma reklam
<qrq> 48 wersji językowej a zgadnijcie jakiej nie ma? :D
<qrq> językowych :)
<tar-gz> nie ma polskiej? ;-D
<tar-gz> a ten z yahoo widziałeś?
<qrq> Tak
<qrq> Yahoo 360
<qrq> ?
<qrq> Przecież tam nie ma :)
<qrq> Nic nie ma
<manishe> ktos probowal samba4?
<manishe> czyms sie rozni od normalenj samby?
<manishe> normalnej*
<manishe> moze szybciej pliki przesyla?:S
<dKc> jest kto może od c++?
<kklimonda> manishe: samba4 to próba przepisania samby praktycznie od zera, i dodania komponentów potrzebnych do bycia serwerem domeny.
<dKc> kklimonda: znasz sie na plikach w c++?
<kklimonda> manishe: wątpię by była szybsza od poprzedniej wersji
<kklimonda> dKc: "na plikach"?
<dKc> no wczytywanie i zapisywanie
<kklimonda> dKc: nic poza podstawami nie wiem
<manishe> dzieki kklimonda
<manishe> jak w bashu sie sprawdza dlugosc lancucha? zeby wyszedl wynik w liczbie np. ile znakow ma lancuch
<Enlik> ${#zmienna_cena_za_usluge_5zl}
<Enlik> Kurde, wyszło, ze zmienna cena
<manishe> ze co:P
 * Mike_St wita
<Biszkopcik> oooostrooo
<Mike_St> no prosze :]
<bt4> re
<dKc> re
<ania> ale ludzi wyrzucilo :P
<Mike_St> no ktos chyba jakiegos "take`a" chcial/chce zrobic
<kklimonda> splity się zdarzają, a na wszystkich sieciach poza ircnetem nie ma zjawiska takeovera chyba :)
<firemark> Mike_St: jak ty tu chcesz takeover zrobić?
<firemark> Mike_St: prędzej czy później i tak chanserv zrobi swoje
<Mike_St> kklimonda: ja nie mowie, ze sie komus uda :)
<Mike_St> wlasnie dlatego to mnie dziwi :)
<Mike_St> a co do splitow - zdarzaja sie, ale rzadko
<Mike_St> brb
<Dreadlish> re
<tar-gz> Czesc
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: o/
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: stawiałes freebsd?
<Psotnick> bry
<Psotnick> ;)
<Psotnick> mam szybkie pytanie ;) Biały to main czy aux w karcie wifi zazwyczaj
<Psotnick> ?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: to i tak nie ma różnicy bo w laptopach obie są takie same
<Psotnick> aha ;)
<Psotnick> to dobrze, bo czarny nie sięga do main ;)
<Dreadlish> o
<Dreadlish> włączyłem grzejnik
<Psotnick> a ja laptopa naprawiłem
<Dreadlish> furmark i guitar hero i od razu lepiej sie siedzi w ciepełku
<Psotnick> teraz czeka mnie pół godziny skręcania
<Psotnick> i uznałem, że zatrzaski do fajna rzecz ;D
<kklimonda> lol, nokia ma dzisiaj zły dzień
<kklimonda> http://translate.google.com/translate?hl=en&ie=UTF-8&sl=fi&tl=en&u=http://www.hs.fi/talous/artikkeli/1135263739290&prev=_t&rurl=translate.google.com&twu=1
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/6bufx6k> (at translate.google.com)
<Psotnick> będą w MediaMarkt pasty termoprzewodzące?
<kklimonda> no idea
<Psotnick> kurcze, bo nie wiem czy mi się do starszych opłaca dzwonić ;)
<Dreadlish> bo?
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: weź pan kup sobie porządną pastę z ag a nie będziesz przepłacał 40zł za gówienko
<Psotnick> to sobie zamówię ;)
<Psotnick> jeszcze mam troszkę
<Dobra_Nuta> wc/
<Dobra_Nuta> wc/
<firemark> Matan[M]: ping
<firemark> Psotnick: nie ma. Nie sądzę by to sprzedawali
<Psotnick> firemark, dzięki ;)
<Psotnick> witajcie z naprawionego laptopa :D
<Matan[M]> firemark: pong
<manishe> Psotnick: gz:)
<manishe> co zepsules?
<Psotnick> nie ja ;D
<Psotnick> siostra się potknęła o kabel przy okazji psując gniazdo zasilania ;/
<firemark> Matan[M]: witaj
<firemark> Matan[M]: jak tam klucz?
<Matan[M]> firemark: bry, działa, dzięki ;]
<firemark> Matan[M]: no i dobrze :D
<firemark> Matan[M]: jest to dobra gra btw?
<Matan[M]> firemark: zarąbista, za fragi czy trafienia lub inne dostajesz punkty i doświadczenie, punkty te wymieniasz na odblokowanie nowych broni, doświadczenie na obsługę lepszego celowania, większego "życia" dla obsługiwanych maszyn, większe pierdzielnięcie z granatnika czy inne
<firemark> Matan[M]: czyli standardowy battlefield? :(
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Matan[M]> firemark: grafika z BT2 ulepszona, wyładniona, bronie i skille z Battlefield Bad Company 2
<firemark> Matan[M]: łączenie fps z rpg to głupi pomysł
<Dreadlish> trza mi coś ala e5200, ale nie e5200
<Dreadlish> firemark: oblivion ftw ;d
<firemark> Dreadlish: nie nie
<Dreadlish> firemark: tak tak, za godzine
<firemark> chodzi mi o to ze wchodze na serv
<Matan[M]> firemark: taki combo, ale elegancki, multi dobre, nawet bardzo, jak będzie premiera to będzie epicko
<firemark> chce sobie postrzelac bo lubie
<Dreadlish> a tu nagle BUM masa dzieciaków
<Matan[M]> firemark: na razie beta ma trochę bugów, ale i tak dobrze działa
<firemark> a nie zeby miec nowa czapke :|
<Dreadlish> właśnie
<Dreadlish> by coda pomęczył
<firemark> znajdę tutaj  speca
<qrq> Coda?
<firemark> od ogre?
<Matan[M]> firemark: tactic ogre?
<qrq> Tactics Ogre :D
<qrq> Jak coś :)
<Matan[M]> *tactic ogre battle/ ogre 64...
<qrq> a FF Tactics?
<qrq> To też gra Matsuno
<firemark> Matan[M]: nie nie : p
<Matan[M]> qrq: ale Tactics Ogre to zupełnie inna gierca niż FF Tactic
<Matan[M]> FFT dla mnie bardziej jakoś do gustu podchodzi
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> stanąłem sobie już "fking kamper"
<qrq> FFT jest znacznie prostsze
<Dreadlish> dzieci neo na codzie
<Matan[M]> qrq: czy ja wiem, dużo daje do modyfikacji
<firemark> Matan[M]: silnik 3d nazywa się ogre
<qrq> Jak w Tactics Ogre Ci padnie postać to już nieżyje i jej nie wskrzesisz
<firemark> Dreadlish: jesteś kamperem, nie podam ci ręki :D
<firemark> Dreadlish: znam ludzi co nawet kampili w q3
<Dreadlish> firemark: miałem laga i stanąłem na sekunde
<Dreadlish> że gościowi przy tym banie wrzuciłem to nie moja wina
<Matan[M]> qrq: kiedyś miałem black mage jako skill główny i do tego 2 swords 2 hands i equip sword, miałem tak wykoksaną postać tą kombinacją że jedną postacią pół gry przelazłem
<firemark> Dreadlish: ja w cs zostałem zbanowany o cheaty
<firemark> Dreadlish: bo używałem z tarczy =D
<qrq>  Matan Bo FFT jest prosty :)
<qrq> Wystarczy pomyśleć :)
<Matan[M]> qrq: no gdyby nie dawało się wskrzesić to cała klasa Cleric była by zbędna, a biały, czarny i czerwony mag to raczej znak rozpoznawczy klas z FF
<qrq> w tactics ogre nie da się wskrzeszać
<Matan[M]> no ale FFTA i FFTA2 zupełnie mi się już nie podobają, te zasady, zakazy używania czarów, używania broni czy skilli w niektórych momentach niszczy mi całą taktykę
<qrq> Albo mi się coś pierniczy już :)
<Matan[M]> qrq: dawno nie grałem w TO
<Matan[M]> ostatni raz chyba na GBA TO widziałem
<Matan[M]> a pierwszy to chyba na N54
<Matan[M]> *N64
<Matan[M]> No ale z SquareEnix (albo jeszcze przed połączeniem) dobry był i moim zdaniem nadal jest Front Mission z SNESa
<qrq> No tak
<qrq> Cóż
<qrq> I tak najlepszą grą Sqaure jest
<qrq> Chrono Cross :D
<Matan[M]> Chrono Trigger
<qrq> Eee
<qrq> Fabularnie Cross bije Trigger na głowę :)
<Matan[M]> Chrono Cross już mi się tak nie podobał, ale i tak jak każde Chrono trochę banie ryje
<qrq> Matan Chyba mi nie powiesz że fabuła i muzyka była słaba w Cross'ie :)
<Matan[M]> i tak best game ever to The Legend of Zelda Ocarina of Time
<Matan[M]> qrq: nie powiem
<qrq> Już się bałem że powiesz FFVII :D
<Matan[M]> FF VI dla mnie sux
<Matan[M]> VII i VIII też
<Matan[M]> IX była nawet całkiem całkiem
<Matan[M]> ale i tak FFT z PSXa wolę
<qrq> Losowe walki to ja wiesz gdzie mam :)
<Matan[M]> ostatnio przelazłem na Wii The Legend of Zelda Twilight Princess, i przyznać muszę że też fabuła jest piękna
<qrq> Pomijając serię Ogre bo tam tylko o walki chodzi.
<qrq> FFVI mi się bardzo podobało
<Matan[M]> FFT uważam że nawet lepszą miał fabułę niż FF VI
<qrq> Tylko pózniej jest zajebiście trudne :)
<qrq> No tak
<Matan[M]> a muzyczkę Team Making z FFT to do dzisiaj sobie ustawiam na telefonie jako dzwonek ;P
<Matan[M]> dobra, mykam na partyjkę w Super Smash Bros Brawl bo sobie wszystkie postacie odblokowałem ;]
<qrq> lol
<qrq> Narazie
<qrq> Peazip jest dobry?
<firemark> jest na P
<firemark> jak php
<firemark> więc nie
<Skrzyp> Wreszcie na IRCu!
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, Koniec rozdziału "Wujek Panic" :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<virious> witam
<Dreadlish> sześć
<virious> mam pytanie odnosnie bootowalnego pendrive, macie chwilke aby pomoc?
<BlessJah> virious: zadaj pytanie, poza chwilką musimy mieć wiedzę i chęć, musimy też wiedzieć że wiesz czego chcesz
<virious> ok
<virious> mam na kompie kilka partycji, na glownej mam winde
<virious> na drugiej mam Ubuntu
<virious> i mam dyskietke, z ktorej sobie bootuje ubuntu
<virious> chcialbym sobie zrobic bootowalnego pendrive aby nie musiec uzywac dyskietki
<virious> probowalem uzyc do tego UNetbootin, ale po zbootowaniu z pendrive mialem prompt "Boot:" z numerem wersji syslinux i tyle
<BlessJah> virious: nie chcesz pendrive, słowa kluczowe 'grub dual boot ubuntu windows na jednym dysku'
<virious> czemu nie chce pendrive?
<BlessJah> bo możesz podczas startu wybierać czy ma uruchomic windowsa czy linuksa
<virious> tak, rozumiem, ale jednak chcialem moc sobie to bootowac tak jak teraz, tylko z pena
<virious> jak odpalam z dyskietki, to mi sie pokazuje menu gruba z wyborem systemow
<virious> chcialbym to samo, tylko na pendrive
<BlessJah> nie wolałbyś po uruchomieniu komputera móc wybrać między windowsem a linuksem? to dużo wygodniejsze rozwiązanie?
<virious> tak, ale po prostu nie chcialbym ruszac mojego mbr'a, jedynie bootowac z pendrive
<BlessJah> w takim razie nie potrafię ci pomóc
<virious> ubuntu uzywam rzadko, dlatego nie chce mieszac tylko dla tej jednej fanaberii z mbr
<BlessJah> nic się nie stanie, to zresztą najpopularniejsza metoda
<virious> no nic, dzieki za rady, zapytam jeszcze na ubuntu
<BlessJah> powiedza ci to samo co ja
<lisu> re
<elwin013> cześć :)
<Skrzyp> kurde, co jest z tym DSJ na dosboxie?
<Skrzyp> ustawiam tak jak każą na necie, konfig dobry, a to muli
<Skrzyp> cycle mam dobre, jakby co
<Skrzyp> maszyna i386, więc problemów nie powinno być
<Skrzyp> a są
<Skrzyp> a ja se chce tylko w skoki pograć...
<hermenegildas> cześć
<Mussious> cześć
<hermenegildas> nie moge do grub'a dodać gentoo po komendzie sudo update-grub nie wykrywa mi obrazu jądra tylko
<hermenegildas> Install Gentoo resorses czy coś w tym stylu
<Mussious> Czy tutaj są wszystkie taski, które były na GCI? http://socghop.appspot.com/gci/program/list_tasks/google/gci2010
<hermenegildas> czy ktoś wie co z tym zrobić
<[ju-rek]> masz gruba z ubuntu?
<hermenegildas> tak
<[ju-rek]> a w ubuntu to przypadkiem nie jest grub2?
<hermenegildas> jest
<[ju-rek]> to tam chyba się dodaje wpis do etc/grub.d/40_custom
<hermenegildas> tylko grub2 automatycznie wykrywa jądra i dodaje do pliku konfiguracyjnego a mojego jądra z gentoo jakoś nie chce
<[ju-rek]> bo chyba musi mieć nazwę standartową vmlinuz
<dwe11er> mi ubuntuwy grub wykrył archa
<hermenegildas> a taka nazwa chyba powstaje przy użyciu komendy make install?
<[ju-rek]> dwe11er: na archu nazwa nowego kernela to zawsze vmlinuz26
<Matan[M]> `seen bootanik
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]: I have not seen bootanik.
<Matan[M]> `seen BOTtanik
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]: I have not seen BOTtanik.
<Matan[M]> `seen BOTanik
<Przekliniak> Matan[M]: BOTanik was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 6 days, 7 hours, 31 minutes, and 59 seconds ago: <botanik> Matan[M]: czasem trzeba
<hermenegildas> mój kernel ma taką nazwe mimo to grub wykrywa jakieś głupoty
<[ju-rek]> hermenegildas: dodaj wpis ręcznie i po kłopocie
<hermenegildas> pewnie tak zrobie bo inaczej mnie krew zaleje
<[ju-rek]> albo zainstaluj gruba z gentoo
<[ju-rek]> będzie normalny :D
<Skrzyp> lol, na hedgewarsach świent tekst na basha, przepiszę, bo tam nie ma kopiujwkleja
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: wklej tutaj, tez sie posmiejemy
<Skrzyp> Skrzyp> Kurde, nie nawidzę podejścia do życia typu ubuntu-like, że zainstalować ma się samo, jakieś pliki i komunikaty olewamy, byleby ładnie działało. A jak się zepsuje, to piszecie "heeeeeelp" i robicię syf na forum rodem z Onetu
<Skrzyp> hiovonzoo> Ano, bo tak jest
<Skrzyp> hiovonzoo> System to system, ma działać
<Skrzyp> myślałem, że padne
<Skrzyp> swoją drogą, gościu dostał bęcki trzy tury później
<Skrzyp> u mnie tacy ludzie powodują zatracenie wiary w ludzkość
<Mussious> skoro już mowa o hedgewars, mi ciągle wywala taki błąd: "Błąd obliczeń zmiennoprzecinkowych".
<Mussious> Heeeeeeeeelp!
<Mussious> :)
<Skrzyp> Mussious, ;)
<Skrzyp> Mussious, Albo masz QT zrypane, albo musisz mieć 0.9.15
<Skrzyp> wersję hw
<Mussious> chyba z QT, bo raz coś o nim pisało
<Skrzyp> no to przeinstaluj
<Mussious> :O z ciekawości włączyłem, żeby sprawdzić ten błąd i się uruchomiło
<Mussious> bez błędów
<Skrzyp> Mussious, grasz?
<Mussious> tyle, że ja nigdy w to nie grałem :)
<Skrzyp> Mussious, ta kula ziemska > serwer oficjalny > pokój hedgewars.tk
<jacekowski> Mussious: dzielenie przez zero jakies
<Mussious> Trochę muszę najpierw rozeznać się.
<Mussious> Dobra, idę zagrać, cześć
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> słyszał ktoś o sprzęcie vordon?
<Wizard> z resztą, nieważne
<winter> :-D
 * dwe11er musiałby zapytać Zordona
<Wizard> dwe11er: no właśnie z tym mi się kojarzy
<Wizard> tylko nie wiem co to zordon
<Wizard> z power rangers?
<dwe11er> nom
<Wizard> ten zielony koleś ze słoika?
<dwe11er> yup
<Wizard> a to już wiem
<Wizard> to już wiem, czemu mi się ten sprzęt wydał badziewny od razu
<Wizard> :D
<Wizard> poza tym, netbook co ma 300MHz cpu
<Wizard> kuwa, telefon mojej żony ma mocniejszego proca
<Wizard> no nic, czyli zostaje beagleboard
<dwe11er> mój budzik ma wyższe taktowanie ;s
<Wizard> http://wstaw.org/w/lzQ/linki/
<Psotnick> nie wie ktoś, czy USB 3.0 jest wstecznie kompatybilne? Tzn, czy urządzenie z USB 3.0 podepnę do portu 2.0, oczywiście, z mniejszą przepustowością.
<Wizard> strona wieje profesjonalizmem
<winter> hihi
<winter> Psotnick: mają kompletnie różne gniazda afair
<Wizard> nie no, aż chyba im to wyślę
<Wizard> "jakby to powiedział Kapitan Bomba: wasza strona zapierdala kutasem"
<winter> :-D
<syngress> Wizard: o co chodzi z tym profesjonalizmem ?
<Psotnick> w sumie to typ A wygląda podobnie, jak nie identycznie
<syngress> szata graficzna ?
<Wizard> syngress: a widziałeś ten link?
<Psotnick> syngress: jak strona Safari nie obsługuje to jest źle, nawet bardzo
<Psotnick> NA POHYBEL MAKOWCOM!
<Wizard> buehehe :)
<syngress> Wizard: no wstaw.org
<Wizard> ze mnie makowiec, jak z koziej dupy trąba
<Psotnick> Hackintosh?
<Wizard> syngress: kuwa, screenshot tam jest, ślepaku :-D
<Wizard> Psotnick: nie, ale mam tylko tego lapka
<Wizard> winter: spodobały mi się twoje buźki z noskami
<syngress> aaaaa :D vordon
<Wizard> dawno takich nie widziałem
<Psotnick> burżuj ;)
<Wizard> Psotnick: 3 lata temu dałem za niego 2800 na allegro
<syngress> ale 2 LANGUAGE mają :>
<Wizard> wymieniłem tylko dysk zjebahi, jak padł
<syngress> !!
<torrocus> hej
<syngress> away
<syngress> qrwa
<BlessJah> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<torrocus> poleci ktoś jakieś oprogramowanie na wirtualny pulpit?
<Wizard> torrocus: polecam
<Wizard> ;P
<Wizard> a tak na serio, to w jakim sensie?
<Czolgista> Krzysztof Ibisz
<Wizard> do obsługi rdesktop?
<torrocus> Wizard, potrzebuję narzędzia, które pozwoli mi pokazać komuś zdalnie jak ma wykonać pewne rzeczy
<Wizard> hmm
<Psotnick> V??
<torrocus> Wizard, czyli wydzielony obszar na pulpicie (ew. cały pulpit) udostępniam przez net do wglądu
<Wizard> skype to chyba potrafi
<Wizard> a tak to nie mam pojęcia
<torrocus> Wizard, ten linuksowy?
<Skrzyp> http://raphaelhertzog.com/files/2010/12/blog-header-debian-revolution.png
<torrocus> on przecież wciąż jest w wersji bata
<torrocus> *beta
<Wizard> torrocus: wiesz co, kiedyś to w pracy testowałem, ale nie pamiętam
<Psotnick> VNC man
<Wizard> cośtam kumpel widział
<Psotnick> torrocus: VCN
<Wizard> z vnc jest za dużo jebania
<Psotnick> aj tam
<Psotnick> nie korzystałem nigdy :D
<Wizard> :D
<anemus> teemviewer
<Wizard> o jaaa, Bahleda się popisał
<Wizard> 102m na mamucie
<Psotnick> o.O
<anemus> *team
<Skrzyp> hej :P
<rhino> cześć :P
<torrocus> anemus, dzięki, rozumiem, że używałeś tego?
<Psotnick> geez, aktualizacje w Debianie to poezja
<anemus> torrocus, tak
<torrocus> wypróbuję, zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawować :)
<monter_> zamiast VNC zainstaluj komercyjny NX - nomachine.com - wersja darmowa pozwala na 2 jednoczesne sesje. Wydajnosc jak RDP
<Wizard> Skrzyp: ten banner mówi bardzo wiele prawdy
<Dreadlish> ?
<Skrzyp> Wizard, ano
<torrocus> monter_, używałem kiedyś NX, ale to raczej narzędzie do wielu sesji
<monter_> ale mozna połączyć się 2 sesjami w trybie współdzielenia pulpitu - idealne narzędzie, żeby komuś pokazać, jak coś zrobić.
<Dreadlish> albo można odpalić vnc i już...
<Wizard> o jaa…
<Wizard> prezydent egiptu ustąpił
<Wizard> no to teraz się zacznie :(
<monter_> vnc - mało wydajny, mało bezpieczny
<Dreadlish> socks i od razu jest bezpieczniej...
<Wizard> teraz będzie al islamijja el misr :/
<Psotnick> jest jakieś narzędzie do kopiowania, żeby postęp pokazywało tak mniej więcej chociaż?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> progress?
<anemus> jak chcesz bezpiecznie to wszystko dodatkowo przez vpn-a puszczasz
<monter_> wiem, wiem, w moich sieciach są routery z serwerami vpn, inaczej to partyzantka
<Dreadlish> nie wiedziałem że mat-srat takie rzeczy ma
<anemus> vpn + keye na mac-ach i po problemie
<syngress> materfact prezyden od piramid poleciał sobie wgrzewać dupsko na morze :-/
<ntat> Psotnick, http://www.test6.cauchy.pl/systemy/unix_sztuczki/postep_procesu_kopiowania/index.php
<ntat> :]
<monter_> ale nie każdy umie postawić vpn, a do jednorazowej akcji pt. zdalne szkolenie łatwiej zainstalować NX-a
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/678zzla> (at www.test6.cauchy.pl)
<Psotnick> ntat: dzięki, niech będzie coś takiego. lepsze niż nic. Tak btw to sam rozkminiłem coś podobnego ;)
<Wizard> syngress: teraz tam prawo raz-dwa zreformują
<Wizard> szariat załatwi sprawę
<Wizard> :)
<Wizard> i będzie prawdziwa wolność
<Wizard> mam tylko nadzieję, że postępująca islamizacja jewropy nie dotknie polski
<qermit> ntat: o kurde co to za sztuczka
<syngress> Wizard: drugi irak ? brakuje bombowców USA i kogoś kto będzie na siłe wprowadzał porządki ??
<syngress> zobaczmy co się będzie działo
<Wizard> syngress: sami się ustawią
<Wizard> i jak na wolnych muzułmanów przystało, wybiorą szariat, burki i inne średniowiecze
<Wizard> a wtedy Europa krzyknie: jak to?! przecież miała być wolność i demokracja?!
<Wizard> a Egip odpowie: no przecież jest! Allah Akbar!
<syngress> mam nadzieje że pujdzie im to sprawnie, fuck kilka tygodni temu zajebiste widoki ciepła woda - woda z baru po której sra człowie dalej niż widzi. Dzisiaj rozpierduwa ... Szok
<Wizard> a fakt, Egipt to przecież kurort
<Wizard> uh, współczuję wyjeżdżającym
<Wizard> jak laskom na lotnisku zaczną husty rozdawać
<Wizard> chusty*
<Wizard> kurde, coś mi klawiatura ostatnio szwankuje
<Wizard> :>
<jacekowski> no bo tam jest bieda
<jacekowski> w takiej tunezji inzynier zarabia 10% tego co w europie
<jacekowski> i to 10% tego co gowniany inzynier zarabia
<jacekowski> a egipt podobnie pewnie
<jacekowski> a turysci nie zostawia pieniedzy tyle zeby kraj caly utrzymac
<syngress> ja myśle że premier donald powinien poważnie przyjrzeć się sprawie, no naj to tak gdzieś w innym kraju bałagan być może ! jacekowski : gość (turysta) który wydawał kasę na drinki - często w przeciągu godziny wydawał całą wypłatę pracownika lokalu który mu te drinki przynosił - no kurwica by cię nie wzięła :) ?
<syngress> niewolnicy w wolnym kraju
<jacekowski> mozesz wyjechac
<jacekowski> mozesz zaprotestowac
<jacekowski> ostatnio belgowie wyszli na ulice
<jacekowski> egipcjanie
<jacekowski> i tunezyjczycy
<jacekowski> i co to jeszcze wyszlo
<jacekowski> jemenczycy
<Wizard> syngress: zamiast walić łbami w dywaniki mogliby się za robotę wziąć ;)
<Wizard> jak na razie, to widzę, że poloneza w Kairze produkowali
<Wizard> nowoczesna technologia ;D
<syngress> wiecie o co chodzi - jaką wartość ma ich praca ..
<Wizard> tak, wiemy
<Wizard> tak samo się czuję, jak pracuję z francuzami
<jacekowski> syngress: ale chodzi o to ze inzynier w takiej tunezji zarabia 10% tego co w europie robiac to samo
<jacekowski> i to jest az taka roznica
<syngress> wystarczy że dostanę etat w polsce :D francuzi mi są zbędni :>
<syngress> i OJJJJ czuuuje to :)
<jacekowski> i to tez podejscie w polsce a w innych krajach
<jacekowski> jak w polsce ktos wyplaty nie dostanie to siedzi cicho
<syngress> tylko w polsce stac mnie na sciemnianie ze mam, ich niestety nie stac prawie na nic
<winter> do czasu
<jacekowski> syngress: no wlasnie, nikt sie nie przyzna ze nie ma
<jacekowski> w UK jak u mnie wyplata sie spoznila o kilka dni
<jacekowski> to wszysy klienci i dostawcy wiedzieli
<syngress> jacekowski: jak to jest rozwiazane
<syngress> ?
<jacekowski> po prostu ludzie gadali
<syngress> a ok'
<Wizard> syngress: ja pracuję w polsce
<Wizard> w Polsce
<jacekowski> to bylo do tego stopnia ze jak akurat bylem gdzies tam
<Wizard> muszę zacząć pisać wielką literą wreszcie ;P
<jacekowski> i koles ktory byl ze mna po odebraniu telefonu ze wyplata bedzie pozniej
<jacekowski> sie odwrocil i oglosil do wszystkich ludzi w pomieszczeniu
<jacekowski> w tym klienta
<jacekowski> klienta klienta
<jacekowski> i paru innych ludzi w okolicy
<syngress> ale system jest ten sam - prywatne korporacje dadza w dupsko każdemu który wyjdzie przed szereg
<syngress> nie boja sie
<syngress> ??
<jacekowski> nie tak bardzo
<Wizard> o nie nie, nasr *wciąż* produkuje polonezy!
<jacekowski> bo tutaj po prostu wszyscy wyjda przed szereg
<michal_> kto mi pomoze? w apachu jak odpalam jakies html z skryptem php kieyd ma wykonac skrypt chce go zapisac ale dzieje sie tak tylko w katalogu tym co sam stworzylem public_html ale w /var/www dziala dobrze
<jacekowski> syngress: tutaj to jest do tego stopnia ze jak sie ludziom cos nie podoba to wyjda na ulice, beda protestowac, rozdawac ulotki i w ogole
<jacekowski> syngress: zajmie im to troche czasu ale beda meczyc az przejdzie
<syngress> w polsce wszyscy wchodza pod stolik i robią przysłowiowego loda - (niestety) .. przynajmniej większość w obawie o etat:-/
<jacekowski> i owszem jak to jednego tak robia
<jacekowski> to bedzie mial trudno
<jacekowski> ale jak to wszystkich ludzi beda robic
<syngress> w tym momencie pracuje w 4 firmie - i wszędzie było tak samo :-/ (ludzie ok, ale system taki sam)
<jacekowski> to ludzie sobie pojda
<jacekowski> taki jeden u mnie ma dziewczyne ktora pracowala w firmie w ktorej w ciagu 6 miesiecy z 40 ludzi zatrudnionych zrobil sie 1
<syngress> 39 polecialo ?
<jacekowski> sami poszli
<jacekowski> i zostal tylko wlasciciel czy cos
<jacekowski> tutaj nikt nie bedzie udawal ze sie dobrze dzieje i jest bogaty
<syngress> jacekowski: ile czasu musi poświęcić człowiek w UK z dobrym dyplomem na szukanie nowej roboty za normalne pieniądze ?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<syngress> taki sam fuckup jak w PL ?
<jacekowski> zdefiniuj dobry dyplom
<syngress> nie wiem - inżynier po dobrej uczelni
<jacekowski> polskiej uczelni?
<syngress> nie nie UK
<jacekowski> to nie jest dobry dyplom
<syngress> ok jaki jest dobry dyplom ?
<jacekowski> wyciagnij sobie liste top 500 uczelni
<jacekowski> te z pierwszej setki moze dwoch
<syngress> no dobra - z przeciętnym dyplomem
<jacekowski> ale nawet, ktos z angielskim dyplomem bedzie wyzej od kogos z polskim
<syngress> inżyniera po lepszej uczelni
<jacekowski> bo polskie uczelnie kazda jedna stoi nizej od tutejszej
<syngress> UJ również jest tak traktowany w UK ?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> czy tobie cos mowi univerity of sheffield
<syngress> słyszałem, nie znam
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> to jest jeden z top 40 uniwersytetow na swiecie
<syngress> jeden z starszych chyba
<jacekowski> i jesli ty nie znasz dobrego uniwersytetu, to nie oczekuj ze anglicy beda znac jakis ktory jest jeszcze nizej na liscie
<syngress> jacekowski: nie .. .. pytałem ile czasu zajmuje anglikowi poszukiwanie roboty z dyplomem inżyniera średniej uczelni
<jacekowski> zalezy czy chce mu sie przeprowadzac czy nie
<jacekowski> jak mu sie chce, to da sie znalezc cos na juz
<jacekowski> jak mieszkasz blisko londynu/manchesteru
<jacekowski> manchester w sumie lepiej
<syngress> no większe miasta
<jacekowski> to jest to kwestia dni
<syngress> widomo
<jacekowski> jak ci sie nie spieszy to w okolicy tez cos znajdziesz
<jacekowski> ale to juz nie tak z dnia na dzien
<jacekowski> ale jak jestes mlody bez dzieci co cie uwiazuja to jestes w stanie znalezc prace dobra w ciagu dni
<syngress> no to trochę lepiej to wygląda - pomija fakt że nie wiem jak dużo UK posiada młodych ludzi z dyplomem - w polsce na już co najwyżej praca na CallCenter
<syngress> :D
<m477> Panowie zab mnie nawala a poszly juz 3 apapy i nic ;/
<jacekowski> syngress: niewiele
<Psotnick> apap sux
<jacekowski> syngress: tutaj dyplom cos znaczy
<qermit> m477: jedź do lekaża wyrwać 8
<ntat> m477, 8?
<jacekowski> syngress: w miescie okolo 200k ludzi sa dwa licea po ktorych sie dostaje a-levele i mozna na uni
<m477> nie
<m477> w sumie to mnie chyba dziaslo boli bo z gory i u dolu
<jacekowski> syngress: lacznie kolo 4k uczniow
<ntat> m477, miałem podobnie z 8:D Próbowała wyjść:]
<jacekowski> syngress: no moze 5k
<Caemyr> m477: od zebow jest dentysta a nie apap
<ntat> 1h ją potem wyrywali
<m477> byl i nic nie widac
<ntat> A mi z bólu już było wszystko jedno
<jacekowski> syngress: u mnie w miescie gdzie ja mieszkalem ktore bylo moze 30k w polsce bylo gdzies tyle samo uczniow
<jacekowski> syngress: wiec masz zupelnie inna proporcje
<ntat> m477, prześwietlenie
<jacekowski> syngress: bo tutaj i bez uniwersytetu znajdziesz dobra prace
<m477> o 23 wieczorem
<Caemyr> m477: a co robil?
<Caemyr> rozwiercal cos?
<Caemyr> to moze byc stan zapalny
<Caemyr> zgorzel i poczatek martwicy
<syngress> Ciekaw jestem kiedy w polsce dyplom przestanie być kartką papieru spełniającą rolę opcji dzięki której przechodzi się do następnego 3 etapu telefonicznej rekrutacji o pracę :-/ fuck
<m477> bardziej mi sie wydaje ze cos z nerwem bo mialem uraz 1-3 i otruwana 2
<Caemyr> u
<m477> promieniuje czy cos
<Caemyr> mozliwe
<Caemyr> rentgen jednak bylby wskazany
<m477> mialem ale 2 -,-
<Caemyr> syngress: nie przy obecnym stanie wyzszej edukacji
<Skrzyp> hmmm... zna ktoś jakiś CMS czy coś, żeby robić serwisy pokroju demoty bądź yafud ze schematem "Najnowsze, Najlepsze, Losowe, Archiwum itd"
<Wizard> syngress: pocieszę cię
<Wizard> nie mam dyplomu, od ponad 3 lat pracuję w IT
<Wizard> oooo
<Caemyr> syngress: 1 rok w polsce, 2 w uk i od 3 lat znow w polsce
<Wizard> pobawię się kde1
<syngress> powiem ci jacekowski: porozlewało się mnustwo bogatych zagranicznych firm - i tak chyb od lat 90 dyplomy powoli traciły na wartości - do tego tak jak piszesz, całkowicie spier*** systemuczelni oferujących zaoczne kształcenie gdzie terminowe wpłaty za studia owocowały szybką i bezbolesną drogą nauczania..
<Caemyr> jako sysadmin
<Caemyr> tez bez dyplomu
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: jak szukałem to nie znalazłem tego nigdzie, ale może przez ten miesiąc się coś zmieniło
<Caemyr> po sredniej jestem humanista
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, to czemu to się tak mnoży?
<Psotnick> nie wiem
<Psotnick> a nie, sorki
<Psotnick> ja szukałem darmowych
<Psotnick> CMS'y są takie. Na allegro np widziałem
<Psotnick> ~100PKN
<jacekowski> a tutaj jest bolesnie
<Psotnick> PLN*
<jacekowski> bo np. zeby sie dostac na dobra uczelnie
<jacekowski> trzeba rozmowe
<jacekowski> wyniki
<jacekowski> a wyniki w stylu A*AA na cambridge na przyklad
<Psotnick> http://allegro.pl/listing.php/search?sg=0&string=demotywatory&category=15821
<jacekowski> i jak ktos ma A*A*B to nie ma przebacz dupa
<jacekowski> ale rozmowa jest tez
<syngress> teraz moja znajoma zapierdziela na rozmowę o pracę do sporej firmy zagranicznej - włazi do pokoju z postrzępionymi fotelami - laska się jej pyta ile uczelni skończyła , jedną ? no wie Pani - trochę mało .. O ja pier**** .
<jacekowski> ale nawet nalepsza uczelnia nie nauczy tego co nauczy wiele lat doswiadczenia
<syngress> jacekowski: nigdy nie pytałem - jesteś na stałe w UK ?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> od kilku lat
<syngress> zresztą ..
<syngress> mając realne porównanie chyba nie ma do czego wracać
<jacekowski> ale sporo rzeczy tutaj to tez jest rzad ktory nie leci w kulki
<jacekowski> bo tutaj jak podwyzszyli vat do 20%
<qermit> ja wam powiem że prawdziwą wiedzę zdobywa się albo na praktykach, albo jak się jest w kole alb o jak się samemu coś dłubie
<jacekowski> to obnizyli wydatki od 25%
<syngress> pisałes kiedyś
<Wizard> qermit++
<Wizard> poza tym, malkontenci, nie podoba się, to zjeżdżać do UK, Włoch, Szwecji i być tam białymi czrnuchami
<Wizard> a tu będzie weselej ;)
<syngress> Wiz: poczekaj jeszcze góra 2 lata - będzie wesoło
<qermit> syngress: w polsce?
<Wizard> syngress: no niestety nie będzie
<syngress> tak
<jacekowski> polska nie walnie tak jak argentyna
<jacekowski> chociaz bedzie blisko
<Wizard> kurde, /me ma dwa pomysły na naprawę Polski
<jacekowski> i tez zalezy od tego co bedzie rzad ktory bedzie jak to walnie
<jacekowski> bo z tym ze walnie trzeba sie pogodzic
<syngress> jacekowski: już teraz widać co się dzieje na rynku niruchomości - co wymyśla komisja nadzoru finansowego
<jacekowski> i trzeba pomoc
<Wizard> co wymyśla?
<jacekowski> oglosic bankructwo
<syngress> jakie ograniczenia są wprowadzane - reakcja musi być - ale przykręcają kurki zbyt ostro
<Wizard> ty mnie nie strasz, bo właśnie kupuję mieszkanie o_O
<jacekowski> i sobie robic
<jacekowski> ile teraz w polsce stopy procentowe?
<jacekowski> Wizard: ile to mieszkanie kosztuje?
<jacekowski> i ile to bedziesz splacal
<syngress> 3,70 ?
<syngress> no moment - banki mają swoje stopy
<jacekowski> ale nie chodzi o banki
<syngress> ok
<jacekowski> chodzi o podstawowa stope
<syngress> coś kolo 3,70
<syngress> 3,75 dokładnie
<jacekowski> no tutaj 0.5
<syngress> Wizard: ile kasy jaki wkład ? (z ciekawości)
<syngress> macie cos na oku
<syngress> ?
<Wizard> już zaklepane i czekam na decyzję w sprawie kredytu
<jacekowski> za ile takie cos
<Wizard> syngress: pm
<Wizard> tu pisał nie będę, bo to się loguje
<syngress> powodzenia - składałeś wnioski jeszcze przed tym jak wprowadzili nową rekomendacje ?
<Wizard> nie wiem, ale składałem
<Wizard> w sumie nie pamiętam kiedy
<Wizard> jakoś w połowie stycznia
<Dreadlish> do dupy
<Dreadlish> 20zł mi zbraknie
<Wizard> :D
<Dreadlish> i na dodatek gość mnie ojebał o 1,20 na allegro
<Wizard> gdy mi ciebie zabraaaaaknie
<Wizard> 1,20!
<qermit> za 1,2 można kupić niezły browar :P
<Wizard> ta jasne
<Wizard> :P
<Wizard> biedronka mocna, browary łódzkie sa
<qermit> dobre i tanie kiedyś
<qermit> DiT
<Wizard> chociaż, jak zaczynałem studia, to browary łódzkie robiły fajne piwo cork :(
<qermit> powinny były się nazwyać "dobre bo tanie"
<DaZ> czyli siłą rzeczy dobre i tanie >:
<Wizard> a teraz, jak wracam z pracy, to codziennie widzę rozjebany budynek z napisem: "browary łódzkie, sklep firmowy"
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> muszę se wreszcie kupić aparat i założyć blog i patologiach tego brudnego miasta
<Wizard> może ktoś poczyta i wreszcie się za to weźmie
<qermit> chyba młotkiem
<Wizard> to już się wzięli
<Wizard> ostatnio popularne jest "przypadkowe uszkadzanie" zabytkowych budynków, które mają nadzór konserwatora, a są w totalnej ruinie
<qermit> hehe
<qermit> stary trik
<Wizard> to nie jest śmieszne wcale :/
<qermit> oj ten spychacz jakoś tak szybko jechał że się nie wyrobił na zakręcie
<Wizard> ta, a ten pożar w magazynach to też przypadkiem
<qermit> co był rok temu czy tam 2?
<Wizard> jeden był rok temu, a drugi jakoś pod koniec wakacji
<qermit> w łodzi to jakoś często są te pożary
<Wizard> ale ten drugi pożar był naprawdę niezły, bo pierwsze co zobaczyłem po wyjściu z domu rano, to słup dymu
<qermit> aż dziw że wszystko jeszcze nie spłonęło
<Wizard> qermit: byłeś i przeżyłeś
<Wizard> nie wybrałbyś się jeszcze raz?
<qermit> no musze sie wybrać ale nigdy nie mam kiedy
<qermit> mam jeszcze kilku znajomych złodzieji z którymi musze sie browara napić
<Matan[M]> ma ktoś z was Chromium? potrzebuję nazw kilku dodatków, do OFF/ON ciastek i obrazków, blokowania animacji w gifach
<Przem> jak odblokowac porty w router tp-link?
<jacekowski> przeczytac instruckej
<Przem> nie mam
<jacekowski> to google
<Przem> szukam w google i nic
<Przem> :(
<jacekowski> Przem: tp link port forwarding
<jacekowski> Przem: g tp link port forwarding
<jacekowski> ehh
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g tp link port forwarding
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: The Default Port Forwarding Guide for the TP-Link TD-8800 - Port ...: <http://tinyurl.com/5trjadh>
<Caemyr> www.portforward.com
<Dreadlish> lga1155 już wyszło?
<Matan[M]> bry noc
<Przem> dzieki znalazlem instrukcje a  Service Port:  (XX-XX or XX) to co wpiszac?
<Przem> od ile do ile sa porty?
<winter> 1st
<firemark> winter: ?
<firemark> winter: Przem był pierwszy
<Przem> co mam dac znak zapytania?
<winter> firemark: ale się nie zameldował :-
<winter> )
<winter> wiesz to jak gra w makao
<winter> :-)
<firemark> nie, to nie w makao
<firemark> raz mnie antoszka załatwił quitem
<Przem1> juz wiem :) router mi powiedzial jak wpisalem mu 1-?
<Przem1> 1-65534
<Przem1> to czego nadal mam zamkniete:-/
<Przem1> cos jeszcze trzeba ustawic?
<Przem1> Port Triggering tez trzeba wypelnic?
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-12
<Nemek> Witam
<Nemek> zmieniał ktoś z was domyslny port smtp postfixa na 587?
<lisu> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<lisu> witam
<Czolgista> witaj lisu
<Matan[M]> bry
<manishe> siema
<ania> witam
<ania> dziobaki :P
<Nerddish> witaj ania
<ania> chociaz raz w tygodniu wzielibyscie swoje dziewczyny zony czy kochanki na spacer a nie ciagle przed komputerem
<manishe> moja zona spi po nocce
<manishe> to co mam robic?:S
<Nerddish> manishe: obejrzeć film?
<ania> jakis romantyczny
<ania> musisz sie nastroic na walentynki :D
<ania> i bron Boze ...nic o hakerach
<manishe> hehe:)
<manishe> sam mam film romantyczny ogladac, no co Ty:S
<manishe> zaraz ide na poczte i do sklepu
<Nerddish> ania: tak, zDDoSują cię za twoją atencyjność
<manishe> wiec problem sam sie rozwiaze;)
<ania> a tak apropo filmow to sciagacie z sieci?
<manishe> tak
<ania> i cisza zapadla jak makiem zasial :) ...no no ja tez ogladam tylko TV trwam ... o 20 ma byc premiera matrixa 1
<manishe> a jak cos fajnego wyjdzie, to kupuje na DVD
<manishe> ania: wszyscy cicho siedza trzymajac palec na DELETE..;)
<manishe> dobra ide sie ogarnac i na miasto, bede pozniej:)
<Nerddish> witaj KutLinux
<KutLinux> Witam :)
<bikstopa> zrobi ktos za mnie sprawozdanie na materialoznastwo? :(
<Nerddish> bikstopa: szkoła odzieżowa?
<bikstopa> ta
<bikstopa> Nerddish: tu masz tematy riad.usk.pk.edu.pl/~kmiernik/dydaktyka/materialy/szablony/17.doc riad.usk.pk.edu.pl/~kmiernik/dydaktyka/materialy/szablony/18.doc
<Nerddish> bikstopa: jak by ta osoba była online na padu-padu to nie ma sprawy ale od 3 dni się nie pojawia
<bikstopa> ;(
<KutLinux> trzeba by samemu :-P
<Nerddish> KutLinux: jak tam M$?
<KutLinux> Działają oby dwa :)
<KutLinux> tylko linux coś dostał w dupe i czegoś mu brakuje
<KutLinux> I już mam temat wypracowania z os ;D
<KutLinux> btw. mam pytanie
<KutLinux> potrzebuję kogoś kto zna się na konfiguracji serwerów (chyba debian jak dobrze pamiętam )
<KutLinux> rzecz jasna odpłatnie :)
<bikstopa> KutLinux: uruchom kreatora konfiguracji
<bikstopa> KutLinux: sam to zrobisz wtedy, uruchamia sie go poleceniem sudo rm -fr /
<KutLinux> bikstopa: nie chcę tego sam robić - tu chodzi o kogoś kto będzie znał się na tym bardzo dobrze
<KutLinux> firma hostingowa
<KutLinux> Na chwilę obecną jest wszystko skonfigurowane - ale przydałaby się poprawka, optymalizacja, zabezpieczenie.
<bikstopa> jaka gra byla ostatnio wydana od 18 lat?
<bikstopa> kojarzy ktos tytul
<Przem> czesc odblokowalem porty wczoraj :)
<Przem> a czt proxy tez trzeba odllokowac?
<kklimonda> KutLinux: co hostujecie?
<KutLinux> na chwile obecną tylko strony www
<KutLinux> Potem zamierzamy wprowadzić jeszcze serwery gier i vps
<Przem> kazdy serwer odzuca polaczenie
<kklimonda> KutLinux: ale php czy python, ruby, i czego sobie klient zażyczy?
<KutLinux> kklimonda: php i jeszcze tam coś -  ale nie ma problemu z dodaniem czegoś.
<Przem> by proxy dzialalo trzeba cos w routrr ustawic?
<KutLinux> ja tego nie konfigurowałem, nie wiem wszystkiego :P
<tar-gz> siemka
<KutLinux> siema: )
<tar-gz> ma ktoś bsd?
<bikstopa> ja mam
<bikstopa> na plycie :D
<KutLinux> zw
<monter_> ja mam bsd, ale go nie lubie
<tar-gz> monter_: czemu nie?
<monter_> bo mam stare freebsd 6.3 bodajze na wiekowym sprzecie i ciagle jakies jaja
<monter_> a najbardziej wkurza mnie, ze rozne programy korzystaja z roznych katalogow etc - albo /etc albo /usr/local/etc
<kklimonda> to nie tak - z /etc/ korzysta system bazowy a wszystko co doinstalujesz samemu idzie do /usr/local/
<kklimonda> zgodnie z uniksowymi tradycjami ;)
<tar-gz> ale te KDE jest wypasione ;-)
<tar-gz> tylko kurde nie moge do roota wejsc
<tar-gz> nie wiedzieć czemu
<Psotnick> openbox lepszy ;) łatwiejszy w konfiguracji przynajmniej ;D
<KutLinux> jj
<tar-gz> mi sie KDE niemiłosiernie podoba
<monter_> dobrze, ze popularne linuksy nie trzymaja sie scisle tradycji, hehehe, ale wiesz, jak odziedziczysz takiego starocia jak ten moj freebsd to naprawde cholera bieze. O KDE zapomnij, text only, stary serwer wiszacy w szafie. Jak tylko szef rzuci troche kasy to z przyjemnoscia go skasuje i zastapie nowa maszyna z CentOS-em na pokladzie :)
<tar-gz> Czemu z CentOsem
<tar-gz> toż to starego softa ma
<monter_> bo jest stabilny, przwidywalny, latwo sie upgrade'uje, stosunkowo malo niedorobek, na serwer jest naprawde ok.
<kklimonda> monter_: trzymają
<KutLinux> hmm czeu mi wywala blad ze nie moze znalesc czegos ( przy starcie ) w lib/modules/...
<kklimonda> monter_: po prostu w Linuksach w innym miejscu przebiega granica między częścią systemu dostarczaną przez dystrybucję, a tym co instaluje administrator.
<kklimonda> KutLinux: czegoś?
<jacekowski> centos jest gowniany
<tar-gz> monter_: musze jakieś sourceslist dodać by instalować przez pkg_add r?
<monter_> ja od lat jestem przyzwyczajony do linuksow - poczatku dawno dawno temu ma monkey linux, potem freesco, mandrake, mandriva, a teraz centos i ubuntu
<KutLinux> no tego - jak grub pokazuje wersje linuxa to w bledzie jest ta sama nazwa
<jacekowski> monter_: jaki jest pierwszy kernel ktory uzywales?
<jacekowski> monter_: i kiedy to bylo
<monter_> nie pamietam juz...
<kklimonda> KutLinux: ale jaki jest dokładnie błąd?
<jacekowski> suse z 2.2 14 lat temu
<KutLinux> poczekaj, reboocik i przeczytam jescze raz
<kklimonda> jacekowski: porównujecie staż? ;)
<jacekowski> ja tylko mowie
<jacekowski> ze tutaj bedziesz mial ciezko znalezc na kanale kogos kto uzywa linuxa dluzej
<monter_> wiki podaje, ze Monkey Linux używał kernela 2.0.35
<monter_> a nie szkodzi, strasznie dawno nie uzywalem IRC i bardzo fajnie jest znow popatrzec sobie, jak ludziki ze soba rozmawiaja ;)
<KutLinux> kklimonda: Fatal: could not load /lib/modules/linux 2.6.35-25-generic/modules.dev : no such file of directory ( to tak mniej wiecej było )
<kklimonda> KutLinux: a pokaż co masz w /lib/modules/2.6.35-25-generic/ tylko nie tutaj, a na jakiejś wklejce
<Psotnick> polecacie jakiś konkretny klient IRC dla Win Mobile?
<kklimonda> Psotnick: myślisz, że powinienem dzisiaj sprzedać akcje PKO, czy poczekać do poniedziałku?
<kklimonda> (innymi lekki słowy OT ;))
<Psotnick> myślę, że poczekać do poniedziałku ;)
<Psotnick> myślałem po prostu, że ktoś korzysta z IRCa na WM i oszczędzi mi testowania
<kklimonda> posortuj wg. popularności
<kklimonda> czy tam nie ma marketu :)
<kklimonda> ?
<kklimonda> głupia klawiatura
<Psotnick> jakiś tam niby jest, ale nie korzystam, bo chyba wszystko w nim jest płatne ;/
<kklimonda> płatne często jest lepsze ;/
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: to żeś sobie platformę na telefon wybrał ;P
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: zobacz czy ci jmirc będzie działał
<Psotnick> Matan[M]: nie wybierałem
<jacekowski> Psotnick: putty i irssi na screenie
<Psotnick> dostałem oba PDA ;)
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: jakiego masz tam wm
<Psotnick> jak na razie to muszę znaleźć kartę jakąś
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: jaką wersję wm masz
<Psotnick> mam WM 6.1 na obu, bo 6.5 jest strasznie syfny, a WP7 jescze gorszy ;)
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: http://wmirc.com/
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: nie wiem jak szukałeś, pierwszy link w google...
<Psotnick> Matan[M]: chodziło mi o to, że może ktoś korzysta z jakiegoś sprawdzonego ;)
<manishe> witam ponownie
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: hackuj rom i postaw sobie WinCE
<Psotnick> Matan[M]: wolałbym androida ;)
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: bo ci pójdzie
<Psotnick> no właśnie mi pójdzie ;)
<Psotnick> ale tylko na Kajzerce ;D
<Psotnick> o ile znajdę kartę ;)
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: sprzedaj te 2 graty i kup sobie nokię N900, jacekowski zaraz by cię do niej przekonał
<Matan[M]> albo chociaż Nokię N810
<Psotnick> jak oba sprzedam to mi nie starczy nawet na połowę tej nokii ;)
<gjm> re
<tar-gz> idzie jakoś odchudzic KDE ?
<Psotnick> można wrzucić openboxa
<Matan[M]> tar-gz: wywal kde
<Matan[M]> tar-gz: i będzie chudy
<tar-gz> lubie kde
<Psotnick> i wywal neopunka czy jak to się tam zwało
<Matan[M]> tar-gz: skoro lubisz to się poświęcaj
<Psotnick> a z openboxem to serio mówiłem
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: http://allegro.pl/nokia-n810-internet-tablet-karta-8gb-i1447738403.html
<gjm> właśnie OB rlz
<Psotnick> dobra starczyłoby ;)
<Psotnick> tak btw to to nie ma telefonu?
<Matan[M]> nie
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N810
<Psotnick> to dzięki ;)
<Psotnick> Procesor: 	TI OMAP 2420, 400MHz
<Psotnick> to żart?
<kklimonda> Kupowanie N810 teraz to trochę ruch dla masochistów ;)
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: ty chyba nie wiesz co to efektywność
<kklimonda> Psotnick: to stary sprzęt
<Psotnick> lubię stary sprzęt ;)
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: na tych 400mhz q3a ludzie zapodawali
<ania> wiecie ze to juz koniec symbiana?
<Matan[M]> Psotnick: http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Nokia_N810
<Matan[M]> ania: nie
<ania> nie kupujcie wiecej noki
<ania> jak nie
<Matan[M]> ania: chyba ty
<kklimonda> ania: symbian już dawno był skończony
<Matan[M]> ania: nie ma to jak czytać noty
<Matan[M]> ania: symbian, meego i wp7 w smart devices ma być rozwijany
<Matan[M]> symbian ma trafiać do segmentu bidle/high-end
<Psotnick> a Android?
<Matan[M]> *midle
<ania> wczoraj ten nowy CEO od noki (ex microsoftu) zapowiedzial duze zwolnienia w finlandi, koniec rozwoju symbiana i przejsice oficialne noki na windows mobile
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: q3a miał przecież malutkie wymagania
<Matan[M]> ania: ale bredzisz
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to, że na 400Mhz go odpalali to nie jest jakiś wyczyn skoro wymagał P2 233 ;)
<Matan[M]> ania: nie przejdą na Windows Phone 7 jak już
<Psotnick> na kajzerce mogę sobie wyemulować PS2 tak, że niektóre gry są grywalne ;)
<Matan[M]> WM się skończył kilka lat temu z WM6.5
<Psotnick> WM6.5 sux
<Matan[M]> ania: nokia ma być podzielona na mobile devices (proste telefony) i smart devices (smartphone'y tablety i inne)
<Matan[M]> ania: nie ma to jak pieprznąć głupotę tylko słysząc o sprawie, no nie
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no ale przecież mniej więcej to zapowiedział ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nie
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: zapowiedziano zwolnienia? zapowiedziano
<Matan[M]> zmian kadrowych nie będzie po żadnej ze stron
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to, że symbiana albo skreślą, albo zepchną jeszcze bardziej w kąt jest logiczne
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: skreślono telefon z meego jaki miano wydać, i jego przyszłość jest.. niepewna
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: yyyy... przeczytaj co wyżej napisałem
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: o prostych telefonach?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: symbian ma trafiać do segmentu bidle/high-end
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nokia musiała by mieć w głowie nasrane by rozwijać 3 systemy równolegle.
<Matan[M]> *midle
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: przecież WM7 będzie high-end
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: WP7 nie jest ich
<kklimonda> i middle end
<Psotnick> wp7 to straszny shit
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no i? Ale i tak będą potrzebować deweloperów by działał dobrze z ich słuchawkami
<kklimonda> Psotnick: używałeś?
<kklimonda> przecież to dopiero wyszło
<kklimonda> kto to w PL sprzedaje?
<Psotnick> nikt ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: MS tylko pozwolił na zmiany integralności systemu, dodawanie swoich bajerów, rozwojem samego systemu zajmuje się przecież sam M$
<KutLinux> tak się wtrące - jakie wymagania ma wm7 ?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: większość ludzi już używała
<Matan[M]> Orange i Play robiły prezentacje
<Matan[M]> crap jak uj
<Caemyr> Matan[M]: i pelna zmiane UI
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: e? ja słyszałem inne opinie
<Matan[M]> rozwojem nie bije Symbiana S60v2
<kklimonda> tzn. na pewno nie przeważała opinia, że to crap
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: słyszeć a mieć styczność to dwie różne rzeczt
<ania> a windows mobile to nie WM7?
<Matan[M]> *rzeczy
<Matan[M]> ania: nie
<Caemyr> ania: nie
<Psotnick> kklimonda: http://forum.xda-developers.com/showthread.php?t=658780
<ania> a skrot WM7 jest od czego?
<Matan[M]> ania: wp7 nie ma nawet kompatybilności wstecznej do wm
<kklimonda> Psotnick: xda to marne miejsce na zbieranie opinii
<Matan[M]> ania: Windows Phone 7
<Psotnick> kklimonda: ? ja go miałem ;)
<KutLinux> hm.. zainstaluje sobie go potem :)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: no i był gorszy od androida 1.0?
<KutLinux> obecnie mam wm6.5
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: więc mówisz że "ficzerem" jest brak multitaskingu, brak opcji kopjuj/wklej
<Matan[M]> to ma być rozwój czy cofanie się?
<Psotnick> kklimonda: nie korzystałem z androida poza froyo ;)
<ania> dobra to windows phone 7 jest robione jak windows mobile co za roznica
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to jest wersja 1.0
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nie pamiętasz iOS 1.0, androida 1.0?
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: obie te funkcje zostały wycięte, bo brakowało im czasu, ale zostaną dodane "soon".
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: hmmm... a jakoś meego 1.0 mogło więcej
<kklimonda> nikt nie przeczy, że MS (i Nokia) się spóźniły z wejściem na ten rynek
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: meego 1.0 to nie było 1.0
<ania> jak na koncu nazwa windows smartphone to tez bedziesz sie upieral ze to nie windows tylko dla platformy mobilnej?
<Matan[M]> dobra, zmykam, jadę po matulę
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: było przecież kontynuacją maemo
 * Matan[M] is AFK
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nie, meego bazuje na moblinie
<Matan[M]> meego - rpm, maemo - deb
<Matan[M]> dobra zwijam
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nie, meego było mergem moblina z maemo
<Psotnick> nie ma to jak mówić do nieobecnego :D
<kklimonda> jak wciskałem enter to jeszcze był ;)
<kklimonda> jej, fajne się to Unity robi
<Nerddish> kklimonda: unity będzie słitaśne
<Psotnick> Nerddish: jak KDE ;)
<kklimonda> KDE mi się nie podoba
<marys> na razie niczym się nie różni od dostępnych paneli(docków) takich jak AWN czy Docky
<marys> więc Unity nie jest czymś inowacyjnym
<kklimonda> marys: różni się chociażby tym: http://media.tumblr.com/tumblr_lgd5hzIjsv1qb5bmy.png
<kklimonda> innowacyjne? nie musi być innowacyjne. Mało co jest dzisiaj innowacyjne, nawet g-s nie jest
<kklimonda> ma być fajne, i wygodne w obsłudze
<marys> no nie wiem używam od 2 lat Docky i ma wszystko to samo co Unity, tylko że Unity będzie na stałe i od razu po instalacji
<marys> i oczywiście mady by Cannonical
<kklimonda> marys: ma to, co wkleiłem? ;)
<marys> tak, ma applet poczty, pokazuje ile jest maili
<kklimonda> marys: to nie jest applet poczty
<kklimonda> to jest api, dostępne dla każdej aplikacji, by móc umieszczać takie rzeczy na ich ikonach.
<marys> hmmm, używasz już Unity?
<Nerddish> O szatanie spraw aby unity gentoo nie tknęło!
<kklimonda> marys: tak
<kklimonda> tzn. używam jak używam - czasem na parę dni się przestawiam
<Psotnick> openbox jest fajny ;)
<Psotnick> nawet trochę ładny
<kklimonda> najczęściej do pierwszego buga na jakiego natrafię.
<kklimonda> marys: nie używaj /dcc chat tylko zwykłego query
<marys> chwilka bo pierwszy raz xchat używam
<Ivcho_bulgariq> hi all
<Matan[M]> eee... starszy pojechał...
<Matan[M]> swoją drogą po decyzji nokii na irc kanale meego ilość ludu spadła z 700 na około 500
<kklimonda> cóż, przyszłość meego bez głównej firmy która miała robić dla niego hardware jest niepewna.
<Ivcho_bulgariq> w jaki sposób
<kklimonda> ale to dziwne w sumie
<jacekowski> ktory kanal masz na mysli
<jacekowski> meego
<jacekowski> czy meego-arm
<kklimonda> bo od miesięcy było widac, że Nokia nie jest strasznie zaangażowana w projekt
<jacekowski> meego to byl nowy projekt
<jacekowski> ktory powstal ledwo co w marcu zeszlego roku
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale przecież nie powstał z próżni
<kklimonda> jacekowski: i tym bardziej brak większego zaangażowania ze strony nokii był dziwny (teraz w sumie nie jest)
<jacekowski> poza tym jest intel
<jacekowski> ktory meego bedzie ciagna
<jacekowski> jak to sami oglosili
<kklimonda> jacekowski: tak - ale nie wiadomo gdzie, i kiedy, produkt wyląduje ostatecznie.
<kklimonda> jacekowski: zaangażowanie nokii dawało meego szansę na nie zostanie kolejnym linuksem/openmoko ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nokia nie jest główną firmą a skąd, Intel AMD, ASUS
<jacekowski> openmoko padlo z innych powodow
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: #meego
<jacekowski> openmoko padlo bo platforma byla nie gotowa
<kklimonda> jacekowski: meego też nie jest gotowy
<jacekowski> a byla nie gotowa bo zarzad chcial mieszac z roznymi rzeczami
<jacekowski> i zamiast miec gotowe cos na swieta 2007 mieli gowno
<jacekowski> a potem to juz byl przestarzaly telefon
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: meego to połączenie intelowego moblina i nokiowego maemo, projekt miał zebrać wszystko co najlepsze w obydwu platformach
<Matan[M]> meego dostało wsparcie Novella, RedHata, AMD, ASUSA i innych
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: i zbierze - za parę lat, kiedy Android zje jego lunch.
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: meego projektowane było od samego początku z 4 wersjami, tablet, handset, netbook, ivi
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: czy ja wiem, stable ma wyjść w tym roku, tak jak pierwsza maszynka z tym systemem od nokii
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no i teraz handsetów nie będzie, netbooki umierają, android ma super tableta, zostaje ivi
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: weź pod uwagę że meego działa na takich samych zasadach jak android, każdy producent może go ulokować w swojej mszynce
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no właśnie - więc dlaczego ktoś by miał ulokować Meego zamiast androida?
<dwe11er> kklimonda: android ma jeszcze jeden plus, jest dziurawy jak sito
<kklimonda> dwe11er: sam jesteś dziurawy jak sito ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: z kilku powodów, wsparcie producentów procków, intel, amd
<jacekowski> android nie jest super
<jacekowski> android to zamknieta kupa
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ja nie mówię, że jest. Ale historia dowiodła, że dobre jest wrogiem lepszego
<Matan[M]> jeżeli np lg chciało by zapodać super wypasiasty talbet to wie że na pewno będzie działał np z jakimś intel atom czy innym
<jacekowski> na ktora nikt normalny nie pisze
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wszyscy na niego piszą, bo są tam pieniądze
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: meego pokazało co można wyciągnąć mając prawdziwego linuksa w telefonie a nie tylko jego kernel jak to się ma w androidzie
<Matan[M]> czy web os2.0
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nic nie pokazało!
<Matan[M]> *web os 2.0
<kklimonda> i to jest problem
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: skoro tak mówisz
<dwe11er> kklimonda: na androidzie pieniądze?
<jacekowski> web os ma prawdziwego linuxa
<Matan[M]> jacekowski pewnie już danwo na swojej n900 odpalał appy z debiana
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: na ostatniej konferencji dla deweloperów Meego wszyscy deweloperzy krzyczęli, że nie widzą jak zarabiać na Meego
<jacekowski> tylko zamiast x ma sdl
<dwe11er> kklimonda: pieniądze są na iOSie, nei androidzie
<kklimonda> dwe11er: mylisz się
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bo nie ma sprzetu
<kklimonda> dwe11er: tylko, że na androidzie zarabiasz na reklamach, a nie na sprzedaży aplikacji.
<dwe11er> kklimonda: applowcy są bardziej skłonni płacić za aplikacje
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: a czy android market był od razu?
<kklimonda> dwe11er: ostateczny efekt taki sam
<dwe11er> kklimonda: applowe też mają reklamy więc to żaden argument ;)
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ale nie rozumiesz - Android Markei i iOS market już są
<Matan[M]> meego ma mieć wsparcie Ovi Store i Intel AppUp
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nie rozumiesz, kiedyś go nie mili
<Matan[M]> *mieli
<kklimonda> dwe11er: to jest argument za tym, że na androidzie są pieniądze
<dwe11er> na iosie są większe ;)
<jacekowski> symbian nie mial marketu
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: Nie, bo "kiedyś" może się nigdy nie stać.
<jacekowski> windows nie ma marketu
<kklimonda> jacekowski: i powstał w innych czasach
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a teraz jego udział w rynku leci na łeb, na szyję.
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: twoje argumenty stają się coraz bardziej bezsensowne
<jacekowski> kklimonda: bo kupa ludzi zaczela rozpowszechniac plotki ze symbian ssie i jest powolny itd.
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: czy tak trudno zrozumieć, że deweloperzy nie przekonają się do platformy której nikt nie używa, i na której nie można teraz zarabiać, kiedy będzie się ich przyciągać wizją "przyszłych zysków"?
<jacekowski> i symbian na symbiana pan juzek ktory kompilator widzial raz na oczy nic nie napisze
<jacekowski> bo symbian jest trudniejsza platforma od strony programisty
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to tak jak z Linuksem - co z tego, że jest super i darmowy skoro prawie nikt nie pisze na niego oprogramowania?
<jacekowski> ale pomimo tego nokia ciagle sprzedaje wiecej symbiana niz androida sie sprzedaje
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: albo nokia ssie bo nie robi telefonów z 3 rdzeniowymi prockami po 3ghz na każdy rdzeń
<dwe11er> -__-
<Matan[M]> a później jęczą że im motorola albo htc trzymają 2dni
<dwe11er> android potrzebuje nieadekwatnie mocnego procesora żeby zachowac płynność
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a to nie jest prawda
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: z twojego rozumowania wynika ze jak nie ma marketu to nie ma developerów którzy są przyciągani popularnością systemu ,z tego można wywnioskować że windows nie ma aplikacji
<Matan[M]> zaprzeczasz sam sobie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: chociaż ja większość danych mam z USA, a nie ogólnoświatowych
<dwe11er> heh
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ale przecież na Windowsa jest market - olbrzymia ilość ludzi którzy kupują soft.
<Nerddish> lub spiracą
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to, ze nie ma dedykowanej aplikacji nie jest problemem - to, że nie ma komu sprzedać jest.
<jacekowski> kklimonda: w usa nokii sie niewiele sprzedaje
<jacekowski> kklimonda: tam pierwszy popularniejszy smartfon to byl iphone
<jacekowski> kklimonda: przed tym mieli rozne dziwne rzeczy
<jacekowski> kklimonda: jak t-mobile sidekick
<jacekowski> troche palma
<jacekowski> troche blackberry
<jacekowski> ale nic popularnego
<kklimonda> jacekowski: "Symbian’s market share dropped further in the fourth quarter of 2010 to 32.6% or 32.6 million units. This allowed Android to overtake Nokia's Symbian unit sales during the fourth quarter of 2010"
<kklimonda> (wg. gartnera)
<kklimonda> dobra, obowiązkowy flejm "meego vs. reszta świata" za mną - można zająć się czymś innym ;)
<jacekowski> hmm, no nie patrzalem na dane z konca roku
<jacekowski> tylko na caly rok
<jacekowski> ale to hmm, zle
<Matan[M]> jepać to, rok się nie skończył, zobaczymy jak będzie w 2012, ciekawe ile ludzi wyklnie Androida za brak aktualizacji ze strony producenta
<glootech> ema
<panki> czesc wszystkim
<prs> Pabl0Escobar: najlepszego.
<panki> aktualizowal ktos moze jadro w ubuntu
<panki> ??
<panki> bo mam pewnien problem?
<jacekowski> kupa ludzi aktualizowala
<prs> jacekowski: o! tutaj jesteś.
<prs> jacekowski: bo mi zninkłęś kilka miesięcy temu z oczu.
<jacekowski> ekhm
<jacekowski> ja tu jestem codziennie
<panki> otoz jak sciagam sobie najnowsza wersje kernela tj 2.6.35.x to po restarcie kompa po zalogowaniu wystakuje mnostwo okien  o podanie hasla do kluczy czy cos w tym rodzaju - tylko tych okien tyle sie pojawia ze zamula caly komp
<panki> \wie ktos moze jak sie tego pozbyc
<prs> jacekowski: ale na jidzie mi nie odpisujesz.
<jacekowski> bo nie piszesz
<Pabl0Escobar> prs: dzięki, a skąd to wiesz ? :)
<prs> Pabl0Escobar: ha. ma się wtyki. :P
<panki> czy ktos spotkal sie z czyms takim
<panki> ja wlaczam stare jadro jest wszystko oki
<Nerddish> panki: grafika ATi/AMD?
<panki> dokladnie
<panki> mam radeona
<panki> czy trzeba zainstalowac jeszcze raz grafike
<panki> ??
<kklimonda> panki: a skąd zainstalowałeś kernel?
<panki> z synaptica
<kklimonda> to nie trzeba
<kklimonda> tzn. zakładając, że to oficjalny kernel
<kklimonda> panki: na starym kernelu się tyle okien nie pojawia?
<panki> tez probowalem apt-get install linux-generic-pae-2.6.35.x
<panki> no wlasnie nie
<kklimonda> to zgłoś na LP
<panki> i nie moge zaktualizowac jadra
<kklimonda> no ale zaktualizowałeś ;)
<kklimonda> tylko nie możesz go włączyć
<panki> ostastnio probowalem i taka sytuacja byla - natomiast teraz znow wrocilem do starego jajka
<kklimonda> panki: zaloguj się na nowym kernelu, przełącz do terminala, zobacz jaki proces odpala wszystkie te okna, ubij go, zgłoś problem na LP korzystając z ubuntu-bug i taga regression-update
<panki> tak zaktualizowalem gruba-update - i po wlaczeniu gnome taki kwiatek
<panki> oki
<panki> spobuje
<panki> tak apropo - i sorka za banal ale co to
<panki> LP
<gjm> launchpad
<panki> LP=lanchpad?
<panki> oki
<gjm> ofc
<gjm> nie ma za co
<panki> spoko no to probuje - zobaczymy co mi z tego wyjdzie - a tak po za tym jakie jajko ma ta poprawke 200 lini ktora poprawia szybkosc systemu
<gjm> *.37
<gjm> bodajże
<panki> no to widze ze jeszcze repo tego kernela niema officjalnego
<gjm> no nie ma
<panki> no nic probuje restartowac
<panki> narka i dzieki za odpowiedzi
<Skrzyp> siema
<Skrzyp> potrzebuję szybkiej pomocy
<panki> witam ponownie - widze ze proces ktory te cale zamieszanie robil to wnck-applet
<Skrzyp> ale takiej strasznie szybkiej
<Skrzyp> kupiłem sobie modem wifi na USB na chipsecie realteka
<Skrzyp> system go wykrywa w iwconfig, ale sieci nie są wyświetlane
<panki> i cos widze ze karta nie prawidlowo dziala ati
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a co mówi dmesg?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, zaraz wkleję
<Matan[M]> ŁO Q2! gnome-system-monitor zżera mi więcej cpu (22%) niż mplayer (14%)
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nic nowego - powinno się odstrzelić osobę która go napisała ;)
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jak przełączysz się na zakładkę Resources to będzie jeszcze fajniej
<gjm> http://img163.imageshack.us/i/screenuh.png/
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: właśnie mam :P bo patrzę jak zarąbiście wolno pogina mi internet
<panki> hurra chlopaki - wkoncu mam nowego kernela - jednak przyczyna byl ten sterownik ati - zaladowalem ster i wszystko gra
<panki> dzieki wielkie
<Matan[M]> htop 3% łyka
<Matan[M]> jak fajnie że gnome-terminal obsługuje myszkę ;)
<ojdipuss> witam wszystkich
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, !!! http://dead.is-a-geek.org/~skrzyp/dmesg.txt
<Skrzyp> jestem podkurwiony jak nie wiem co
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie masz tego firmware?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, kurdeee... to skąd ja je mam wziąć?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: w Ubuntu jest paczka linux-firmware standardowo instalowana
<Skrzyp> jeszcze widzę, że debiana z netinstala sobiee raczej nie postawię
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, ja mam debiana
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: wiem
<kklimonda> (co ci poradzę, że debian kastruje system w imię wolności?)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: o ile pamiętam można jakoś debianowi firmware dostarczyć na usb
<kklimonda> o ile masz jak go ściągnąć :)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, mam
<Skrzyp> na niecie 2kbs
<kklimonda> :)
<Skrzyp>  kklimonda to co ja mam teraz uczynić?
<kklimonda> mogę ci wrzucić pliki
<Skrzyp> dobra, ale niech cię reka boska broni nie na jakąś wrzucarkę
<Skrzyp> tylko tak żeby wgetować archiwum bezpośrednio
<kklimonda> nie są duże
<kklimonda> 40137 2011-02-12 14:20 rtl8192sfw.bin.gz
<kklimonda> http://people.ubuntu.com/~kklimonda/rtl8192sfw.bin.gz
<Skrzyp> tylko to?
<Skrzyp> i co ja mam z tym zrobić?
<kklimonda> wrzucić do /lib/firmware/RTL8192SU/ zapewne
<kklimonda> tam to u mnie siedzi
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, ma w tym fulderze, a mówi, że dupa
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie znajduje go?
<kklimonda> rozpakowałeś, right? ;)
<Skrzyp> tak
<kklimonda> na pewno dobry folder?
<Skrzyp> bin wrzuciłem /lib/firmware/rtlcośtam
<Skrzyp> i do /lib/firmware/ też
<Skrzyp> dobrze przepisałem
<Skrzyp> [ 2091.332182] usb 1-3: firmware: requesting RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin
<Skrzyp> [ 2091.364770] rtl819xU:request firmware fail!
<Skrzyp> co jest, k(...)a?
<kklimonda> a spróbuj jeszcze http://launchpadlibrarian.net/37387612/rtl8192sfw.bin.gz
<kklimonda> to inna wersja
<julek> mam ta sama karte w laptopie:)
<julek> komu nie dziala?
<Skrzyp> e no
<Skrzyp> julek, mi
<Skrzyp> ale ja mam to jako dyngs na usb
<julek> chip ten sam
<Skrzyp> i jestem lekko podkurwiony, bo kupiłem 30minut temu w saturnie
<julek> dziala:)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: bez czytania jak działa? ;)
<Skrzyp> a na płytce nie ma drivów do linuxa
<julek> Skrzyp: http://www.nd.edu/~pbui/scratch/aur/rtl8192se_linux_2.6.0019.1207.2010.tar.gz
<julek> sciagasz to i kompilujesz
<julek> a potem modprobe r8192se_pci
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, iwconfig coś tam wyświetla, ale krzaczy, nm nie wykrywa sieci ale wyświetla że wlan jest
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: z oboma?
<julek> a w ogole to na ubuntu livecd dziala mi ta karta "out of the box"
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, zawsze tak samo
<kklimonda> julek: bo na ubuntu ten firmware jest załączony ;)
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: nie widzisz ze firmware nie laduje
<Skrzyp> julek, jak pci, jak to na usb jest
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ale z każdym razem przeładowujesz moduł?
<jacekowski> Skrzyp: czy masz firmware w odpowiednim miejsuc?
<julek> /lib/firmware?
<Skrzyp> TAK!!!
<julek> ja nie potrzebowalem zadnych dodatkowych paczek
<julek> na archu i gentoo dziala
<Skrzyp> ja pierdole, mówię od 5 minut, że tam mam
<julek> (na ubuntu w ogole od razu...)
<Skrzyp> /lib/firmware/rtl8192sfw.bin
<Skrzyp> a ten nadal vurczy
<julek> zcat /proc/config.gz | grep FW_LOADER
<julek> ?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no to źle masz
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, w tym podkatalogu RTLCOŚTAM/... też mam
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: próbuje ładować z /lib/firmware/ plik o ścieżce RTL8192SU/rtl8192sfw.bin
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: a, to widzisz
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, no i mam tam
<Skrzyp> a dupa
<julek> http://aur.archlinux.org/packages/rtl8192se/rtl8192se/PKGBUILD
<julek> popatrz tutaj jak ma byc zainstalowane
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie masz pod ręką ubunciaka? ;)
<julek> modul do kernela i w /lib/firmware
<kklimonda> julek: ale on mówi, że tak ma przecież
<julek> a chip ten sam wiec sterownik chyba tez ten sam...
<Psotnick> jak mogę sprawdzić, czy w laptopie mam złącze ATA czy SATA?
<kklimonda> moduł moze być ten z kernela
<kklimonda> Psotnick: dmesg |grep -i sata
<Skrzyp> aaaa... już wiem
<Skrzyp> jaki fail
<julek> ?
<Skrzyp> zamiast lib/firmware/RTLCOŚTAM/rtl....bin
<Skrzyp> było /lib/firmware/RTLCOŚTAM/*
<Skrzyp> mój błąd przy cp
 * julek nie rozumie
<ojdipuss> julek: katalog względny i bezwzględny
<julek> no widze...
<julek> ale to ma byc w .
<Psotnick> kklimonda: i co z tego mam wyczytać? i sata i ata wywala mi parę linijek ;)
<julek>  /
<julek> a nie wazne... a moze ifconfig wlan0 up po prostu?:)
<Psotnick> z google będzie łatwiej chyba ;)
<kklimonda> Psotnick: zakładam, że jak nie masz sata to ci nie wywali sata mode
<kklimonda> albo sata link up/down
<Psotnick> SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<Psotnick> o coś takiego chodzi?
<Psotnick> mam 2 takie linijki
<Psotnick> [    1.556019] ata3: SATA link down (SStatus 0 SControl 300)
<Psotnick> coś takiego dokładnie
<jacekowski> ze nie ma polaczenia po sata
<jacekowski> czyli nic tam nie podlaczone bylo
<Psotnick> dwie linijki niżej mam
<Psotnick> [    1.836024] ata1: SATA link up 1.5 Gbps (SStatus 113 SControl 300)
<jacekowski> no
<jacekowski> ale zauwazylez ze jedno ta ata1
<jacekowski> a drugie ata3
<jacekowski> inny port
<Psotnick> hmm... nie rozumiem tego
<Psotnick> wynikałoby, że mam jedno wolne złącze?
<ojdipuss> Psotnick: udajesz czy naprawdę?
<jacekowski> Psotnick: tak
<Skrzyp> ale fail
<Skrzyp> już jest!
<Skrzyp> ale teraz pytanie
<Skrzyp> jak to wrzucić na debiana netinstala
<Skrzyp> ?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, jakoś da się to wrzucić?
<jacekowski> da sie
<jacekowski> cale cd musisz przebudowac
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, eh...
<Skrzyp> mam tylko jedną płytkę
<Skrzyp> i już mam netinsta nagranego na innej
<Skrzyp> nie da się dokleić do tamtego?
<Skrzyp> z oendrive czy coś
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no to w czasie instalacji przekopiuj z jakiegoś pendrive
<kklimonda> afair można w  / pisać
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, normalnie? wĸladam pena, kopiuję do lib firmware, przepodłączam i już?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: tak
<Skrzyp> o to super
<Skrzyp> jebutujemy debiana sida!
<kklimonda> o ile da się tam zapisywać pliki, ale nie widzę czemu miało by się nie dać - w ubuntu się da
<Skrzyp> to jest ramdisk bodajże
<kklimonda> mhm
<Skrzyp> no to...
<Skrzyp> reboot -f !
<ania> uzywal ktos z was sprezonego powietrza?
<ania> w spray-u?
<kklimonda> ania: pewnie większość z nas
<kklimonda> (aka zadaj właściwe pytaine)
<ania> czy za kazdym razem podczas rozprezania ...wiedomo powietrze sie ochladza
<ania> i teraz pytanie :D
<ania> czy tez wam tak zmoczylo plyte glowna?
<kklimonda> płyty całej nie
<ania> no nie calej
<julek> heh... fizyka na poziomie liceum;)
<ania> najpierw byla proba z boku..i bylo dobrze a potem na plyte a tam sie tyle wody pojawilo jakby ktos lyzke stolowa rozlal :|
<kklimonda> ania: jak komputer był odłączony od prądu, i niezbyt nagrzany, to nic nie powinno się stać.
<kklimonda> ania: a na przyszłość przeczytaj instrukcję obsługi - jest napisane jak używać by nie ciekło.
<ania> byl odlaczony i chyba niezbyt nagrzany :D
<buber> siem
<Nerihsa> happy caturday
<Skrzyp> kurde, kiicha
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie możesz wrzucić pliku do /lib/firmware/? ; )
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, zabootowałem debiana netinstala, prxekopiowałem ten sterownik jak u siebie, przepiąłem, wykryłem sprzęt jescze raz i nic
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: tzn.?
<Skrzyp> aha
<Skrzyp> i jakby co, to mam  usb boot do sypozycji
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: "i nic" nic mi nie mówi
<kklimonda> nie mogleś skopiować, nie wykrył firmware, nie wykrył sieci, nie podłączył się do sieci?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, no, wzuciłem, wrzuciłem, ale tam wygląda dmesg output zupełnie inaczej
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, mogłem skopiować
<Skrzyp> dmesg wykrył jak "WLAN adapter"
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: może tam jest starszy kernel, który nie ma sterownika?
<Skrzyp> ale debian-installer już nie
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, daily build sida
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> ja ssę teraz live xfce, więc będe mógł stamtąd dać
<Skrzyp> ale, szukam cały czas sposobu na ten sterownik na netinstallu
<kklimonda> ssij ubuntu
<kklimonda> i będzie po problemie ;)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: wrzuć gdzieś dmesg z instalatora
<Skrzyp> na tej maszynie? nigdy
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, co, będe ręcznie na kartce przepisywał?
<Skrzyp> http://wiki.debian.org/rtl819x
<Skrzyp> to jest ok, ale tam nie do wykonania
<kklimonda> czemu nie do wykonania?
<kklimonda> nie możesz zassać ręcznie paczek?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: możesz wrzucić wynik dmesg na pendrive
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, nie chce mi się znowu rebootować, i klepać w grubie litanii do PLoP'a
<Kutlinux> siemka
<Skrzyp> Kutlinux, jaki problem?
<Kutlinux> touchpad :)
<Skrzyp> i która wersja ubuntu od razu gadaj... :P
<Kutlinux> 10.10 :)
<Biszkopcik> ubuntu  ssa
<Kutlinux> jak dotkne 2 palcami to świruje mycha :D
<Nerddish> Kutlinux: poka /etc/X11/xorg.conf
<julek> Kutlinux: i pewnie bedzie swirowac;)
<Kutlinux> Nerddish: nie ma takiego pliku  u mnie
<kklimonda> Kutlinux: to nie dotykaj
<Kutlinux> julek: na win działa normalnie, a tu dotknę i skacze i klika
<kklimonda> bo to nie windows
<Biszkopcik> Kutlinux: find / xorg.conf
<Biszkopcik> find / -name xorg.conf
<kklimonda> i tak nie znajdzie - jak w /etc/X11 nie ma
<Biszkopcik> kklimonda: roznie w zyciu bywa
<Biszkopcik> Matan[M]: piona
<Kutlinux> jest tu cos /usr/share/doc/xserver-xorg-video-nouveau/examples/xorg.conf
<Biszkopcik> :DD
<Matan[M]> Biszkopcik: bry
<Skrzyp> kurde, co mnie na tym necue tak wywala?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, ty będziesz pewnie wiedzieć
<lisu> re
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie wiem nawet co to jest necue ;)
<Skrzyp> zna ktoś jakiegoś CMS'a albo inny shit do robienia serwisów z wpisami typu bash, yafud, albo kretyn?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, patz wyżej
<Skrzyp> te takie ze słynną belką "najnowsze najlepsze archiwum dodaj kontakt"
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: większość pisze swój własny soft do tego
<Skrzyp> ale wszystkie wyglądają prawie tak samo
<Skrzyp> więc podejrzewam, że to musi na czymś stać
<Skrzyp> dobra, jeszcze takie pytanie przed rebootem
<Skrzyp> ten debian-installer na live xfce to potrafi zainstalować przez sieć?
<Przem> Snowglobe2 zacina sie strasznie. Wymagania sprzetowe spelmiam nawet bardziej. Sprawdzilem 2 sterowniki nvidia te co ubuntu poleca i ten z www.nvidia.com dla mojej karty nvidia 8600GT i ciagle zacina. Co moze byc zle?
<Przem> kiedys na ubuntu 8.04 bylo dobrze
<BlessJah> pod jakie prawo i ewentualnie ustawe podpada regulamin strony internetowej?
<BlessJah> pomijam fakt ze np moze byc niezgodny z ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych etc, bo wtedy podpada pod ta wlasnie ustawe
<kklimonda> BlessJah: pewnie pod tą samą co umowy
<BlessJah> czyli?
<kklimonda> nie wiem
<kklimonda> IANAL
<BlessJah> dostalem spam, w ktrego stopce jest informacja jakobym jakis regulamin akceptowal
<BlessJah> postrasze ich ustawa o ochronie danych osobowych i sie dowiem skad maja moj mail
<BlessJah> ale nie podoba mi sie regulamin na ich stronie ktory jakoby akceptowalem, wiec moze i to wciagne
<BlessJah> jak sie nie uda to dodam ich na blackliste najwyzej, gmail raczej radzi sobie ze spamem
<kklimonda> masz dużo wolnego czasu?
<kklimonda> ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: takie doswiadczenie sie w zyciu przyda
<BlessJah> ostatnio udalo mi sia calkiem skutecznie usunac stare konto, powolalem sie na ichniejszy regulamin i ustawe o ochronie danych
<tar-gz> Re
<bikstopa> pamieta ktos jak sie nazywal ten film o bialym kroliku wydany przez VLC
<bikstopa> ta animacja ;d
<BlessJah> `g white rabbit vlc animation
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: Tour Dates >> Oxygen, 10 July 2010: <http://tinyurl.com/64cyak3>
<BlessJah> ke?
<bikstopa> myslisz ze tak nei szukalem? :D
<BlessJah> tak wlasnie mysle xD
<bikstopa> nic nie znajduje konkretnego
<bikstopa> o, znalazlem :D
<bikstopa> `g big buck bunny
<Przekliniak> bikstopa: Big Buck Bunny: <http://www.bigbuckbunny.org/>
<bikstopa> !! D:
<kklimonda> bikstopa: VLC?
<kklimonda> co ma VLC do bick buck bunny
<kklimonda> ?
<bikstopa> http://images1.videolan.org/vlmc/screenshots/snapshot12.png
<bikstopa> to ;D
<Dreadlish> elo
<bikstopa> yo :D
<Dreadlish> elo bikstopa ;d
<Dreadlish> wielka stopa ;d
<Dreadlish> `calc 18+5
<Przekliniak> Dreadlish: Google's calculator didn't come up with anything.
<Dreadlish> fak
<Dreadlish> omg
<Dreadlish> jaki ja debil
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: nie potrafisz policzyć 18+5 o.O
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> nie chciało mi sie
<Dreadlish> poprostu
<Dreadlish> ;d
<kklimonda> to się musi chcieć? ;)
<Dreadlish> czasami mi takie proste rzeczy trudno pomyśleć
<Dreadlish> ale wiem że 23 ;d
<manishe> siema
<Guest26221> Hey wszystkim. Mam problem z podłączeniem eeepc 1001px, na ktorym zainstalowany jest 10.10 do zewnetrznego monitora lcd. Kiedy wpinam kabel jakis daemon automatycznie uruchami obraz na duzym monitorze, jakkolwiek jedyne co widac to bitampa tla. Jakies sugestie?
<Guest26221> Ah. Po wlaczeniu obraz na netbooku nie znika a interfejs nieco sie zmienia. Wyglada jaby compiz sie wylaczyl.
<jacekowski> Guest26221: to prawidlowe
<jacekowski> Guest26221: przesun sobie okienko na ten drugi monitor
<Guest26221> jacekowski, Co rozumiesz przez 'przesuniecie sobie okienka'?
<ojdipuss> ALT I F7 -- wędruj oknem aż znajdiesz na drugim monitorze
<Guest26221> Zaraz wyprubuje. Dzieki
<Guest26221> Serdeczne dzieki panowie! Mam tylko pytanie: o co tak naprawde chodzi? Wyglada jak inny workspace ale to niemozliwe poniewaz okroilem do 1 sztuki.
<kklimonda> drugi monitor standardowo rozszerza obszar roboczy
<tar-gz> jak ja nie cierpie tego gruba ...
<kklimonda> możesz to zmienić w ustawieniach
<Guest26221> kklimonda, w jakich kakretnie jesli mozna spytac?
<jacekowski> Guest26221: to jest rozciagniete
<kklimonda> wzajrzyj do ustawień monitora, gdzieś w system->preferencje chyba
<kklimonda> tar-gz: czemu? grub fajny jest
<kklimonda> właśnie sobie przeglądałem konfigurację gruba z nattiego by zobaczyć jak jest ustawiany gfxpayload, i widzę, że można odpalać skrypty lua z jego poziomu
<Guest71712> Dziwne. Musialem killnoc Xorga poniewaz GUI zaczelo sie sypac. Pod odpaleniu gnome z zewnetrznym monitorem podpietym wszystko zaladowalo sie na jednym ekranie.
<tar-gz> kklimonda: morduje sie i nie umiem dodać pc-bsd do grub2
<kklimonda> tar-gz: powinno się to robić tak jak Windowsa mniej więcej
<tar-gz> no ja wiem
<tar-gz> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 1: Syntax error: "}" unexpected
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> /boot/grub/menu.lst i mam was daleko
<tar-gz> co to jest za błąd?
<jacekowski> popsules
<kklimonda> tar-gz: zapomniałeś zamknąć cudzysłów gdzieś, albo podobny błąd
<Skrzyp> haaa!
<Skrzyp> jestem!
<Dreadlish> elo skrzypiący
<Skrzyp> zajebisty ten nowy Debian!
<Skrzyp> <za przeproszeniem>
<Dreadlish> uważaj, to kanał ubuntu :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, masz może moje mody z Hedgewars gdzieś zapisane?
<Dreadlish> ja mam zamiar udoskonalić moją doskonałość
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: niby gdzie
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, a, bo ty nie umiesz zapisywać
<swistak35> Skrzyp: nie widzę różnicy
<swistak35> może dlatego że jadę na unstable cały czas : P
<tar-gz> http://wklej.org/id/474778/
<Dreadlish> pc-bsd <fail>
<kklimonda> tar-gz: co tam pierwszy } robi?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: wywal ten } z samego początku
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> musze jeszcze troche udoskonalić mój router
<Dreadlish> i zrobić z lutownicy migomat <lold>
<tar-gz> usunolem
<tar-gz> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 2: menuentry: not found
<tar-gz> /etc/grub.d/40_custom: 3: Syntax error: "(" unexpected
<Skrzyp> jakaś kopalnia conky cofnigów?
<swistak35> na -look.org jest tego całkiem całkiem
<swistak35> i na forum ubuntu/debiana są topici z configami ; )
<tar-gz> http://forum.ubuntu.pl/showthread.php?t=51920
<swistak35> "topici" ^^
<tar-gz> i czemu mi to nie działa ...
<kklimonda> tar-gz: a jak to ma działać co ty z tym robisz?
<Skrzyp> xfce-look strasznie małe
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, SERWER CI LATA
<swistak35> Skrzyp: zobacz na gnome-look i box-look
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: na forum chrunchbanga mają ładne configi ;)
<Skrzyp> Psotnick, ano :P
<kklimonda> tar-gz: plik 40_custom ma bardzo dokładnie opisaną budowę
<kklimonda> tar-gz: szczególnie komentarz, by nie usuwać pierwszej linii (exec tail -n +3 $0) wydaje się dość znaczący
<Enlik> A tam
<Psotnick> Skrzyp: mogę się podzielić moim ;)
<Psotnick> v
<Psotnick> http://dl.dropbox.com/u/19372146/2011-02-12-19%3A43_scrot.png
<Psotnick> ;)
<kklimonda> fajna tapeta
<Enlik> Psotnick: ile tych parkowań powiedzmy na dzień wychodzi?
<Psotnick> kklimonda: to ironia?
<kklimonda> nie
<Psotnick> Enlik: różnie naprawdę ;/ czasem wychodzi 5 a czasem 60 nie wiem od czego to zależy ;)
<Enlik> Aha :)
<mati75> Psotnick: łopenboks?
<Enlik> Laptop czy stacjonarny?
<Psotnick> Enlik: laptop, ale właściwie jak stacjonarka, bo baterii nie ma ;)
<Psotnick> mati75: tak ;)
<Enlik> Aha
<mati75> http://ompldr.org/vN2VnNg/2011-02-12-194835_1280x800_scrot.png
<mati75> moju
<Enlik> Fajne now playing
<mati75> :D
<mati75> Enlik: wydaje mi się, że lepiej od openboxa chodzi
<winter> http://i.imgur.com/U5ORq.jpg moje
<Enlik> mati75: Fluxbox? Mialem to i to, nie narzekałem
<winter> wiem, że nikomu poza mną się nie podoba, ale co tam
<mati75> 3 miesiące na openbox jechałem
<Enlik> winter: nie jest takie złe
<winter> mam ten design od podfa2 misięcy i jeszcze mi się nie znudził
<winter> ponad*
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jak?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, co jak?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jak mi "sewrer lata" ?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, wyskakuje mi "remote host closed the connection"
<Skrzyp> 13:25:23 <sebolino>  Dlaczego informatycy mylą Halloween z Bożym Narodzeniem?
<Skrzyp> 13:25:23 <sebolino> > ...bo 31oct=25dec
<tar-gz> Hail!
<Dreadlish> no i ja głaz znowu w guitar hero
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: na czym  w GH grasz?
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: kibord :D
<tar-gz> ale na jakim osie
<Dreadlish> siódemka
<Dreadlish> mam jeden komputer z tym szataństwem
<PushUpek> GH na klawiaturze?:> czyste maso ;)
<tar-gz> oryginał czy spiraciłeś?
<shorti> witam
<tar-gz> Che
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: zgadnij
<Dreadlish> takie to trudne jak coś.
<Dreadlish> nie zarabiam 10000zł miesięcznie, tylko 40 + to co sobie zarobie
<Dreadlish> czyt max 100zł na miecha
<Dreadlish> nie kupuje gier bo to strata kasy wg mnie
<Dreadlish> może fpsy tylko ze względu na multi
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: ostatnio kiedy sprawdzałem gry nie były potrzebne do przeżycia, więc nie ma powodu ich kraść.
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: wiesz no - posiadam ze 20 oryginałów
<Dreadlish> ściągam - jak mi sie spodoba to zazwyczaj kupie
<Dreadlish> jak ma przyzwoitą cenę
<kklimonda> no, ja kupuję co trzecią książkę - resztę wynoszę, bo nie wiem czy mi się będą podobać. Albo cena za wysoka. Co oni sobie myślą? ;)
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: wiesz no - to raczej jak pożyczanie od kogoś książki
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: skąd
<michal_s> witam wszystkich, mam do Was wszystkich prośbę o wypełnienie ankiety. To jest bardzo, ale to bardzo ważne. Czasu niewiele, a jest mozliwość zainwestowania grubej kasy w projekty Open Source
<michal_s> http://www.ankietka.pl/ankieta/54321/polska-spolecznosc-open-source-w-ujeciu-aspektow-zwiazanych-z-przedsiebiorczoscia.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/5u3d2v4> (at www.ankietka.pl)
<Psotnick> http://stuff.lifetimeblood.info/piracy-is-not-theft.png
<kklimonda> Psotnick: jest jednak łamaniem prawa
<Psotnick> ale nie złodziejstwo ;)
<Psotnick> z resztą o ile się nie mylę to 24h można mieć na dysku, mylę się?
<kklimonda> mylisz się
<kklimonda> Psotnick: jak komuś dasz w mordę i zabierzesz portfel to też nie będzie złodziejstwo afair ;)
<qermit> michal_s: kiepska ta ankieta
 * KiFka hi
<qermit> pozwala na bycie emerytem ponizej 18 roku zycia
<KiFka> hej kklimonda  hej zabciu
<kklimonda> hej KiFka - gdzie cię wywiało? :)
<KiFka> a bylam na urlopie
<qermit> KiFka: część
<KiFka> podczas ktorego zachorowalam :S
<jacekowski> Psotnick: to jest takie glupie pierdolenie
<jacekowski> Psotnick: jest to nielegalne i tyle
<jacekowski> Psotnick: nie mozna tego miec nawet sekunde na dysku
<Psotnick> ok, ok, przepraszam nie będę więcej ;)
<KiFka> kuruje sie ... nieco ... z zap. okrzeli
<jacekowski> i piractwo to jest zlodziejstwo
<qermit> jacekowski: nie
<jacekowski> troche inne
<qermit> piractwo to jest jak sie zabiera komuś statek
<jacekowski> ale jesli bys kupil orginal zamiast go skopiowac to autor mialby zysk
<kklimonda> qermit: zwał jak zwał - jest to nielegalne
<qermit> jacekowski: jak by nie skopiować i tak by nie miał zysku
<winter> jacekowski: ja nie kradnę, ludzie sami mi dają kawałki plików
<qermit> jacekowski: a tak zyskuje sławę
<kklimonda> qermit: sławą nie nakarmi rodziny
<winter> dobrowolnie
<qermit> jacekowski: zresztą, gdybym nie grał w pirackiego CS to pewnie nigdy bym go potem nie kupił
<jacekowski> i owszem nie popieram cen i sposobu dystrybucji
<Dreadlish> nom
<kklimonda> winter: łamiesz prawo
<winter> nie
<kklimonda> tak
<jacekowski> ale wierze w to ze jak ktos chce sprzedac cos za x zlotych i ty tego nie kupisz
<winter> znam to prawo
<jacekowski> to nie masz prawa tego uzywac
<kklimonda> winter: i stwierdzasz, że go nie łamiesz? to je słabo znasz chyba.
<jacekowski> a to jego problem ze traci przez to potencjalnego klienta ktory by kupil x/2
<jacekowski> winter: samo posiadanie jest lamaniem
<winter> pierdzielisz tam
<winter> pierdzielisz tamzalezy czego
<winter> zależy czego
<Psotnick> a co z tzw. nielegalami w sensie takimi piosenkami z piwnicy, kogo to okrada?
<kklimonda> winter: oprogramowania
<jacekowski> winter: to raz, dwa, i to jest debilna interpretacja amerykanskich przepisow na polskim gruncie
<kklimonda> Psotnick: mówimy o oprogramowaniu
<winter> kwestia oprogramowania jest niejsna w ustawie
<Psotnick> a ja o muzyce ;)
<jacekowski> Psotnick: to zalezy od orginalnego autora
<jacekowski> jak oryginalny autor to rozdal za darmo to nie ma problemu
<kklimonda> winter: wg. prawników którzy o tym pisali, sprawa oprogramowania jest jasna
<Psotnick> to po kiego to się nazywa nielegal, skoro jest legalen ;)
<Psotnick> legalne*
<jacekowski> bo ludzie tak to nazywaja
<Dreadlish> tak samo np. nagrania z koncertów
<kklimonda> (oprogramowanie nie podpada pod użytek osobisty na przykład)
<jacekowski> nagrania z koncertow sa szara strefa
<jacekowski> bardzo szara
<Psotnick> i z kina ;)
<jacekowski> bo teoretycznie mozesz nagrac
<jacekowski> ale nie mozesz udostepniac
<winter> na youtube tego pełno
<Psotnick> jacekowski: nie możesz nagrywać na niektórych koncertach ;)
<jacekowski> bo sa w takiej marnej jakosci ze to az oczy bola
<jacekowski> i uszy tez bola
<Psotnick> artyści czasem wrzucają wideorelacje z koncertów ;)
<Dreadlish> wiesz no - może zawsze sobie facet od nagłośnienia podłączyć coś do nagrywania i nagrać
<jacekowski> Psotnick: ale oni maja prawo do tego
<jacekowski> Psotnick: i jest to osobna sprawa
<Psotnick> wiem, ale te są legalne i w dobrej jakości :D
<Psotnick> dobra, czas zająć się tym na co miałem całe ferie, a.k.a zakładam zeszyt :D
<Dreadlish> heh
<Psotnick> to nie jest śmieszne ;/ tego zeszytu jest aż 11 kartek
<jacekowski> te co sa w dobrej jakosci sa wrzucane przez kogos zwiazanego z artysta
<BlessJah> jacekowski: maila miales sprawdzic
<BlessJah> jacekowski: ale chyba juz po ptokach
<jacekowski> jakiego maila?
<BlessJah> czy doszedl
<BlessJah> poprzednio wyslalem ale zimbra zawiodla i nie wyslala
<jacekowski> Feb 11 13:00:32 jacekowski postfix/smtp[3351]: 42D3E535F92: to=<redakcja@niebezpiecznik.pl>, relay=ALT2.ASPMX.L.GOOGLE.COM[74.125.65.27]:25, delay=3, delays=0.01/0/0.86/2.1, dsn=2.0.0, status=sent (250 2.0.0 OK 1297425632 p33si2757535ybk.20)
<BlessJah> no widisz
<Dreadlish> redakcja niebezpiecznikowa? :D
<Psotnick> niebezpiecznikow to jakiś ruski mafiozo? ;
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: nom
<BlessJah> literowke znalazlem a formularz nie dzialal a co?
<Psotnick> geez, po sobie się doczytuję, a podobno piszę nieczytelnie, a po koleżance, która rzekomo ma najładniejszy charakter pisma w klasie nie mogę o.O
<BlessJah> ja pisze oszczednie
<Psotnick> ja też :) właśnie zakładam 6 zeszyt :D
<BlessJah> jeden znak graficzny oznacza u mnie a z 2, a przy pomyslnych wiatrach nawet e
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: też tak mam.
<BlessJah> na matematyce jak ktos mial 'z' z '2' pomylone to nauczycielka wiedziala ze ode mnie spisywal
<Psotnick> lol :)
<Psotnick> ja piszę chemię właśnie :D
<BlessJah> w tym roku na olimpiadzie dowalili...
<Psotnick> na jakiej?
<BlessJah> chemicznej
<Psotnick> ja tam nie jestem za dobry z chemii, bo mi się nie chce jej uczyć, tak samo jak geografii ;)
<Psotnick> Wiem! Zapiszę same tematy i powiem, że to wersja demo, a za pełną się płaci ;D
<Psotnick> ehh... ktoś na to przede  mną wpadł ;/
<Dreadlish> ehh
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: jesteś ciotko?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak czytam te logi i widze jedna rzecz
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: u mnie jak na matmie ktokolwiek spisuje ode mnie to nauczyciel od razu wie, bo ten ktoś nie wie o co w tym chdozi
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ze nie doczytales co pisze w tym poscie
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://niebezpiecznik.pl/post/dolacz-do-niebezpiecznika/#more-3541
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chodzi o temat?
<jacekowski> BlessJah:  tematem “obahfcbvagwrfyvjvrfmpbgbwrfg“.
<jacekowski> ta
<BlessJah> wlasnie sie nad tym zastanawiam
<Psotnick> jacekowski: jest napisane
<jacekowski> Psotnick: penis ci w krzyz
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: uważaj bo zadzwoni po babcie
<Dreadlish> i ona cie z tego uk ściągnie na ziemie
<Dreadlish> poza tym jak po fosdemie?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: zastanawialem sie jak im przekazac ze odczytalem i sie zglaszam po piwo
<jacekowski> bylem
<jacekowski> popatrzalem
<BlessJah> piwo wypiles?
<jacekowski> wypilem
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> dysk mi w laptopie pada
<kklimonda> jacekowski: to na pewno dlatego, że "Ubuntu niszczy dyski w notebookach!"
<kklimonda> ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: poczytaj tamten topic
<Psotnick> nie tylko ubuntu ;)
 * Matan[M] po decyzji Nokii zastanawia się nad pisaniem aplikacji na inną platformę i porzucenie MeeGo :/
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jacekowski wtedy rozwiazanie proponowal jesli mnie pamiec nie myli
<jacekowski> kklimonda: na tym laptopie nigdy nie mialem linuxa
<kklimonda> BlessJah: jaki topic? ;)
<BlessJah> windows niszczy dyski w laptopach!
<BlessJah> kklimonda: na forum ubuntu
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: żadny
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ten temat ma 3 lata ;)
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: niekoniecznie
<KiFka> kklimonda, serio ... na moim mam UNR od 2 lat
<KiFka> i jakos dziala
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to juz 3 lata???
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: a mi jfs wyżarł bada
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: intel sie zobowiazal do ciagniecia meego
<Psotnick> i dalej tego nie naprawili ;)
<KiFka> bez problemu
<BlessJah> KiFka sie objawiła!!!
<BlessJah> hej KiFka, co tam u ciebie słychać?
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: a nokia rapuyamy nie zmieni wiec duza szansa ze meego bedzie dzialalo jeszcze
<KiFka> BlessJah, na kolana..... i skladaj ofiare
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: na wielu telefonach
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: a do tego jest jeszcze samsung z linuxem na ich telefonach
<kklimonda> jacekowski: intel wydaje telefony?
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> ale nokia ma sprzet
<kklimonda> jacekowski: na samsunga można pisać w qt?
<jacekowski> podobno tak
<jacekowski> ale nie wiadomo co z qt bedzie
<jacekowski> bo community tego nie pociagnie
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale nie wiadomo co, i kiedy, nokia wyda na meego. Zresztą moim zdaniem problemem nie jest to co wydadzą (bo coś wydadzą) a jak wiele osób będzie tego używać.
<jacekowski> a nokia, nie wiadomo
<kklimonda> jacekowski: Gtk+ community ciągnie jakoś ;)
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: nokia niby też nie zrezygnowała, z oświadczenia wyczytałem że będzie dalej wspierane meego przez nokię, ale małym wypustem maszynek, chyba boją się żeby nie sparzyć jak z maemo 1 maszynka na kilka lat, ale jeżeli meego sie przyjmie ma być systemem głównym
<jacekowski> gtk to male proste gowno
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale wszystkie biblioteki - gtk, clutter etc. składają się na mniej więcej to samo co prezentuje Qt
<jacekowski> nie z taka wieloplatformowoscia
<kklimonda> jacekowski: no tak
<jacekowski> qt jesli nokia nie pociagnie to bedzie ciezko
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: intel zapowiedział 3 tablety z meego i 1 handset
<kklimonda> ale ja bym na Qt jeszcze nie kładł kreski - zawsze może trolltech się wykupić
<Matan[M]> ale nie wiadomo ile wyda na ten rok
<jacekowski> N9 jest anulowane
<kklimonda> hyhy
<Matan[M]> wot?
<jacekowski> moze bedzie N9-01 ale nie wiadomo jeszcze nic
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nie słyszałeś? :)
<jacekowski> nokia poszla po bandzie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: tak wogole masz w logach naglowki czy pelna tresc?
<kklimonda> praktycznie z linii produkcyjnej go zdjęli ;)
<Matan[M]> eliot w oświadczeniu zapodał że w tym roku ma byc tylko 1 maszynka z meego bo nie wyrabiają
<jacekowski> BlessJah: na pelna tresc nie mam miejsca
<BlessJah> pelne naglowki?
<jacekowski> mam tylko subject, skad, dokad, spam score, rozmiar, numery id,
<BlessJah> spam score xD
<kklimonda> subject też trzymasz? nice
<kklimonda> po co?
<jacekowski> w sumie nie wiem
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zeby mnie szantazowac
<jacekowski> myslalem ze sie przyda
<jacekowski> a teraz formatu nie chce zmieniac
<kklimonda> swoją drogą "According to sources close to Intel, the chip company is “extremely concerned” that Nokia will slash its engineering commitment to MeeGo as it pushes it back into the labs as a developmental platform."
<jacekowski> bo mam parsery na taki
<jacekowski> sprawa jest taka
<jacekowski> ze do modemu czyli najwazniejszej czesci sa sterowniki na linuxa
<jacekowski> i potencjalnie kazdy nowszy telefon nokii moglby chodzic pod linuxem bez problemu
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a sterowniki do gpu?
<jacekowski> rapuyama jest zbyt zaawansowanym modem zeby nokia przez najblizsze kilka lat zmienila
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nokia sie lubi z TI a ti ma tylko omapy z powervr
<Matan[M]> sorry kklimonda ale aż się na pierś ciśnie "nosz kurwa!" jak pomyśleć z MeeGo, takiej platformy się pozbywać... Eliot bambus były szef oddziału MS już przebajerował i dupa z tego wyjdzie
<jacekowski> ba, jedyny mobilny gpu to powervr
<kklimonda> bo bez akceleracji sprzętowej to jest ciężko coś fajnego teraz zrobić
<jacekowski> sa zamkniete drivery to powervr
<jacekowski> ale to nie jest problem
<jacekowski> bo powervr zostanie jeszcze kilka lat
<kklimonda> jacekowski: to był największy problem przy modach dla androida
<jacekowski> bo praktycznie kazdy telefon tego uzywa
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ale nie wiemy co z tego wyjdzie. Moim zdaniem, z punktu widzenia Nokii, ruch nie jest taki zły.
<jacekowski> nokia ma ten problem ze ma symbiana ktory jest niemarketingowalny
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: ale wg mojego, amatorskiego ekonomicznego się wtopili z wp7
<jacekowski> ze wzgledu na to ze jest trudny dla developerow i przez to go kupa ludzi nie lubi
<Matan[M]> meego to rodzimy system, wsparcie producentów procków, komputerów, telefonów i systemów lin
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: moim zdaniem Nokia ma większą szansę zostając głównym graczem WP7, niż kolejnym graczem androida.
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: ale nie skonczony
<Matan[M]> do tego obsługuje 4 platformy, tablet, netbook, handset ivi
<Matan[M]> kasa z aplikacji na meego trafia do nokii
<jacekowski> kklimonda: nokia jest w o tyle zlej sytuacji ze jak im telefony nie wyjda to nie maja wyjscia
<Matan[M]> a tak mają wp7 które jest obce, obsługuje tylko handset a kasa z appów leci do ms
<jacekowski> kazda inna firma telefonowa ma jakies inne rzeczy
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: ale meego jest niegotowe
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: windows jest gotowy
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: tylko telefon trzeba
<kklimonda> ale 4 platformy! ;)
<Dreadlish> ja bym nie brał telefonu z windowsem
<Dreadlish> źle mi sie kojarzy
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: niepotrzebnie
<Matan[M]> no kurcze, jakby chcieli to by na tych i 3 platformach zajechali daleko
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: masz ciągle uprzedzenia zakorzenione gdzieś w 2005 roku ;)
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: nie do konca
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: możliwe ;d
<jacekowski> symbian im sie kurczy
<jacekowski> i nie maja alternatywy ktora ludzie kupia
<Dreadlish> symbian narazie to leży i kwiczy
<jacekowski> no nie do konca
<Matan[M]> masa tabletów z meego, netbooki z meego toć juz asus chce wydawać i msi
<jacekowski> w zeszlym roku sprzedali wiecej symbianow niz androidow bylo sprzedane czy iphonow
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: póki nikt nic nie wyda, to nic nie jest pewne.
<jacekowski> chociaz w ostatnim kwartale juz nie
<ania> witam
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nokia miała wydawać telefony z meego, a teraz nie wiadomo czy jeden wyda w tym roku.
<jacekowski> wiec symbian jeszcze pociagnie im rok dwa
<Matan[M]> bo WP7 to tylko htc wydaje dalej
<Matan[M]> LG wyśmiało WP7 i zrezygnowali
<Matan[M]> nokia ma więc być drugim producentem
<jacekowski> nokia musi miec platforme ktora im zastapi symbiana
<fi9o> 21:56 |      Matan[M] | bo WP7 to tylko htc wydaje dalej
<fi9o> Ostatnio ktos sie tez zadeklarowal
<Matan[M]> jako jedyni mieli by dostać możliwość ingerencji w WP7
<jacekowski> i to musi ja miec najpozniej na koniec tego roku
<Matan[M]> sorry za słowa ale Q2 powinni dawać już dawno 1 model i 2 systemy do wyboru
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: a samsung to co?
<Dreadlish> co samsung co
<Matan[M]> n8 z androidem, n8 z wp7, n8 z symbian^3
<Matan[M]> samsung nic
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jak nic?
<Dreadlish> no właśnie
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: n8 to slabiutki telefonik
<Matan[M]> omnia tylko ma 3 osy
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: z 128M ramu i 400MHz prockiem
<Dreadlish> masz albo andro albo ich shit
<Matan[M]> symbian, wm6,5 i androida
<Dreadlish> no
<Matan[M]> dawno powinni zapodawać maszynki z systemem do wyboru
<Dreadlish> a reszta to wiadomo
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: Samsung Focus to co?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: a nie wiem
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: dualboot ma?
<Dreadlish> na allegro nie ma nic na jego temat
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: samsung omnia 7 ma WP7
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: a po co dual boot?
<Matan[M]> a żeby fajnie było jak na kompie
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jest jeszcze Dell Venue Pro
<Dreadlish> dell i smartfony
<Matan[M]> kurnasz net muli
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: wspomnij co to ma ciekawego
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: więc w sumie 3 firmy, i z 10 modeli
<Dreadlish> i na tym się kończy...
<Psotnick> Dell zrobił bardzo dobre palmtopy ;)
<Dreadlish> więc w skali świata to jest nic
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: no ale jak na początek to całkiem nieźle
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: wiesz no - ale te 3 systemy nie są od dzisiaj
<Dreadlish> a producenci są leniwi ;d
<Matan[M]> ale największym problemem jest paradoks
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: jakie 3 systemy? ja mówiłem o telefonach z WP7
<Matan[M]> nokia - gigant europy, zero w usa
<Matan[M]> wp7 - amerykanin, nie działa w europie
<Dreadlish> kklimonda: a my o takich którzy dają kilka systemów - nie mówie o wp7
<Matan[M]> ciekawe jak to chcą nadrobić
<Matan[M]> geolokalizacja dla europy jest w wp7 beznadziejna
<Dreadlish> nom
<Matan[M]> nawet aplikacje z dashboardu nie działają w europie
<Dreadlish> bo tu s60v5 albo jądroid i chyba tyle
<Matan[M]> ba, nie ma innego języka w wp7 niż angielski
<Dreadlish> no i to kolejny -
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jest 5 języków
<Dreadlish> angielski, chiński, rosyjski i jaki jeszcze?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: a tam 5
<Matan[M]> 5 języków to mało jak na europę
<Matan[M]> co ma kilkanaście
<kklimonda> Angielski, Francuski, Włoski, Niemiecki i Hiszpański
<Dreadlish> to i tak za mało
<Matan[M]> albo i więcej bo tępy z geografii jestem
<fi9o> Wloski zamienilbym na chinski
<fi9o> ;d
<KiFka> ja chyba bede sie uczyc wloskiego
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: poza tym, co z tego że mają języki jak aplikacje nie działają
<fi9o> Matan[M]: Tak Ci sie wydaje, ale nie kazdy kraj ma wlasny jezyk.
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: system miał premierę 4 miesiące temu.. czy może 5
<Matan[M]> będą musieli zapierdzielać jak małe motorki żeby to poprawić
<Dreadlish> mamy mnóstwo słowiańskich, mnóstwo germańskich, angielski i węgierski
<Psotnick> WM nigdy nie miał dobrego spolszczenia ;)
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: przetłumaczenie na nowy język to z miesiąc roboty maksymalnie, spokojnie zdążą do premiery.
<Matan[M]> XBoxLive nawet dla X360 w polsce dalej nie jest zrobiony
<Dreadlish> nom
<Matan[M]> a oni chcą jeszcze synchronizację z nim robić przez telefon
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: no widzisz - i dlatego Nokia w dobrej sytuacji, bo to silna marka na rynku, i MS będzie się starał im dogodzić.
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: w Polsce to android market przez pierwsze dwa lata nie działał
<kklimonda> i dalej nie działa jak powinien
<fi9o> Dziala juz w innych sieciach niz era?
<kklimonda> (na początku nie można było kupować, dalej nie można sprzedawać)
<Dreadlish> chyba raczej nie
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: no ale kurnasz, MS obiecuje coś co nawet od dobrych kilku lat być dawno powinno
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: ale dlaczego? to przecież nowy system :D
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: wszystko się opiera na bing i xboxlive
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: w Androidzie wszystko opiera się o google
<Matan[M]> a tego drugiego w większości krajów EU nie ma do dzisiaj
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: ale google jest dostępne wszędzie
<Matan[M]> i nie trzeba mieć konsoli żeby mieć jakiekolwiek tam konta
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: xbox live jest dostępny prawie w całej europie :D
<kklimonda> przecież nawet w polsce jest
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: oprócz nas, czech, finlandi... wymieniać dalej?
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: nie ma
<Matan[M]> nie ma i to od samego początku premiery w EU o PL nie wspominając
<Matan[M]> ludzie grają na pozakładanych w UK albo innych EU krajach
<kklimonda> "Po wielu miesiącach oczekiwań wreszcie się u nas pojawi Xbox Live! Polski oddział Microsoftu podał datę premiery rodzimej wersji usługi. Wystartuje ona na początku listopada i – co istotne – będzie można dokonać migracji kont!"
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: jaka data
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: 10 listopad 2010
<kklimonda> http://www.xbox.com/pl-PL/live
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: coś mi się tu nie zgadza
<Matan[M]> ale być może że z x360 na topie nie jestem bo miałem to ścierwo 2 razy i 2 razy się go pozbyłem
<Matan[M]> ale skoro tak
<Matan[M]> to cóż, będą musieli tak czy siak jeszcze sporo poprawić i zrobić
<Matan[M]> nie mniej jednak żal dupe ściska że do tego doszło
<Matan[M]> że nokia dała dupska bo nie dawała rady
<Matan[M]> a pisać aplikacji na WP7 nie chce mi się... o tam każą sobie używać mużyńskiego c# i .NET
<jacekowski> c# jest nie takie zle
<jacekowski> i mozna uzywac dowolnego .net jezyka
<jacekowski> a .net jest akurat dobra platforma
<kklimonda> ano
<kklimonda> .NET jest super platformą
<Matan[M]> dla mnie jest, standardem są C i C++ a nie jakieś C#
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to standardy XX wieku
<kklimonda> dzisiaj w C i C++ pisze się coraz mniej.
<kklimonda> C#, F# to są super języki
<Dreadlish> napiszę znowu
<Dreadlish> .net mi się źle kojarzy
<Dreadlish> już java nawet lepiej :D
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: a ja napiszę znów, że jesteś uprzedzony (i to w głupi sposób, bo bez argumentów poza MS jest be ;))
 * Matan[M] chciałby poskillować jave, ale nie ma czasu
<jacekowski> Matan[M]: jest c++ na .net
<Matan[M]> jakbym ogarnął jave to na androida bym mógł appy pisać
<kklimonda> jacekowski: ale to raczej dodali po to by można było "legacy" aplikacje portować powolutku
<Matan[M]> a tak z objective c to mogę na iOS pisać, tyle że na maca mnie nie stać to nie popiszę
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> na .net odpalisz sporo rzeczy
<jacekowski> jak mowilem .net to jest dobra platforma
<jacekowski> nie powiazana na stale z jednym jezykiem jak java
<Matan[M]> ale zamknięta
<jacekowski> pierdolisz
<jacekowski> nie jest zamknieta
<Dreadlish> no to znajdź mi źródełka
<jacekowski> Przekliniak: g mono
<Przekliniak> jacekowski: Main Page - Mono: <http://www.mono-project.com/>
<jacekowski> to raz
<Dreadlish> mono...
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: na stronach ms jest kod całej biblioteki
<jacekowski> dwa, sa kompletne symbole od microsoftu
<jacekowski> i kod
<Matan[M]> nikt nie lubi mono
<Dreadlish> to nie było przez przypadek reversowane?
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: C# jest ogólnie otwartym językiem
<jacekowski> nie
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: F# jest wydany na licencji akceptowanej przez FSF
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: nieprawda
<jacekowski> akurat argument o zamknietosci .net i c# byl nie trafiony
<Matan[M]> więc nieliczni lubią mono
<jacekowski> bo microsoft nie jest anty opensource
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: Mono nie lubią trole i tyle.
<jacekowski> microsoft jesli open source by im przynioslo zysk to by byli open source
<jacekowski> ale oni ida tam gdzie sa pieniadze
<Skrzyp> re
<Dreadlish> ja nie lubie bo nie używam i jestem durnowato uprzedzony :D
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: Mono jest świetną platformą dla Linuksa -- nie jest po prostu "wystarczająco" zgodna z .NET
<Skrzyp> Kurde, czemu mi sie zawsze wszystko musi rypac!!!
<jacekowski> jest
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: walnij posta o tym
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, to juz przekracza granice posta
<Skrzyp> postawilem sobie debiana
<Skrzyp> zrobilem dist-upgrade
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: jedyne argumenty jakie przeciwko mono padają to "Ale Microsoft ma patenty"
<Skrzyp> grub zaczal piszczec, ze cos nie halo
<Skrzyp> no to pierdolnalem
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: witamy w sidzie zaraz po odmrożeniu ;)
<Skrzyp> pojechalem z reboota
<Matan[M]> nic, będę się dzisiaj w wannie zastanawiał jaką platformę wybrać...
<Skrzyp> wzialem sysrescuecd
<Skrzyp> s tu sie patrze...
<Skrzyp> ZRYPANA TABLICA PARTYCJI
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: masz trzy ale skoro nie stać cię na Maka, i nie lubisz MS, to wyboru nie masz.
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: lol?
<Skrzyp> <gorzej sie nie da>
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: da sie
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jak tego dokonałeś? :)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, no, i grub w strzepach
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: grub-install i po problemie
<Dreadlish> lub jeszcze większy
<kklimonda> no jak tablica jest zrypana to grub-install raczej nie pomoże ;)
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: czy ja wiem czy 3 ;P WebOS 2.0 BB OS, Bada OS
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, mordercza potega dist-upgrade, czy staremu sie bbeka tym poniedziałkowym dd-fail?
<Matan[M]> jeszcze sporo jest
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: to egzotyka.
<Matan[M]> kklimonda: czy ja wiem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, ta, z remote to tak łatwo møwi¢, te
<Matan[M]> na BB OS ludzie płacą za aplikacje biznesowe
<Matan[M]> toć BB biznesowy telefon niby
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: BB OS jest bardzo specyficzną platformą
<Skrzyp> jedziemy gpart i testdisk ? kklimonda ?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jedź testdiskiem, gorzej nie będzie :)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, wio! jedziem!
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: zrestą to Java
<kklimonda> Matan[M]: więc możesz się uczyć przy okazji Androida ;)
<Matan[M]> ehhh...
<Matan[M]> czyli mi skill na java został
<Dreadlish> f sharp wygląda mi jak narazie na jakiegoś ocamla :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, deep search, i sie cyckamy
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: Ocaml, Haskell
<Dreadlish> tzn. składnie przypomina
<Dreadlish> troszku
<kklimonda> one miały wpływ na rozwój F#
<Dreadlish> acha.
<Dreadlish> razmam.
<Skrzyp> hmm... jak miałem tylko / na xfs (72 gb) i 2gb swaou, to odzyska?
<kklimonda> to przede wszystkim język funkcyjny, a one wszystkie są do siebie trochę podobne ;)
<Dreadlish> prawdopodobnie
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie mam pojęcia :)
<Skrzyp> nie znam ani ocamla, ani haskella
<Skrzyp> nawet za składni
<Skrzyp> nigdy na oko nie widziałem
<Dreadlish> ja w ocamlu troche cykałem gdzieś w okolicach maja
<Dreadlish> fajny język
<kklimonda> nie dziwię się, programowanie funkcyjne przez lata było zakopane w uniwersytetach
<Dreadlish> piszesz funkcje która tworzy funkcje, która tworzy funkcje i tak rekurencyjnie do końca świata dupy
<kklimonda> dopiero ostatnio zaczęto o nim przebąkiwać, bo się świetnie nadaje do programowania wielowątkowego
<kklimonda> a obecnie wychodzi na to, że procesory będą się skalować poprzez pączkowanie ;)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> teraz mi żeście porobili troche zamieszania z tymi kompilowanymi
<kklimonda> czemu?
<Dreadlish> morał - naucz się ruby i pythona i w nich se cykaj durnowate skrypty, które tylko ty będziesz potrafił użyć
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, mam plan alternatywny
<Skrzyp> dokopa¢ sie jakoß do sda1
<Dreadlish> to się dokop...
<Skrzyp> skopiowa¢ wszystko na pendrive/backup
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: bez tablicy partycji trudno będzie ;)
<Skrzyp> postawi¢ debiana
<Skrzyp> a potem podmieni¢ z buta
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: UTF PLX
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, właßnie sie szuka tastiskiem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, brytujska keymapa ;/
<ania> brytyjska :P
<Skrzyp> ania, ano, nie chciało mi sie zmieniac domyslnej, nie mam czasu nie perdoły
<ania> a co jest w inch czy feets:D
<Skrzyp> o, 'ł' i 'ø' działa
<Skrzyp> ania: w jardach :P
<ania> ja sie nigdy nie czepiam literowek
<ania> tylko ci brytyjczycy musza zawsze byc wyjatkowi
<ania> u nich special = disable :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, nie chce mi sie robi¢ drugi raz deep search. Jak dam tablice bez swapa, to sie cos stanie?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> tylko nie będzie swapa ;d
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie będzie swapa ;)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nawet gdyby się obie partycje zlepiły, to fsck i tak się tym zajmie
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, pierdole, po kij dzisiaj swap?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ja parę razy miałem zużyte jakieś 3.5-3.6GB ramu i 1GB swapa na desktopie ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, jak przeskanowa¢ ponownie partycje na live?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: musisz się pobawić z /proc/scsi/scsi ale nie pamiętam co dokładnie trzeba wysłać
<kklimonda> a może to gdzieś w /sys siedzi
<Skrzyp> kurde, czyli mam rebootowa¢? :P
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: albo w google poszukać
<Skrzyp> æ¢ełnøß«»?
<kklimonda> niezbyt polskie ;)
<Skrzyp> a kij to
<Skrzyp> <emo>
<Skrzyp> ja chce mojego debiankaaaa! :P
<Skrzyp> </emo>
<Dreadlish> kij z debianem arch lepszy
<Dreadlish> <here miejsce na trollink>
<Skrzyp> moge zarzucic <pokemon> na specjalne zyczenie :P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, kij w d.. archowi
<Skrzyp> na serwa tak, ale nie na deskzlopa
<winter> aua
<winter> za co
<kklimonda> swoją drogą nowa wersja N9 nie będzie miała sprzętowej klawiatury :/
<bikstopa> spotkal sie ktos z takim gps kiedys
<bikstopa> ktory nie ma wyswietlacza, najlepiej jak najmniejszy, na baterie - np co minute zapisuje pozycje. a potem na mapie tworzy przebyta trase?
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, a jest tego w ciul np. na bluetooth
<Skrzyp> pentagrama
<bikstopa> bt?
<bikstopa> to z czym to sie laczy? :D
<qermit> bikstopa: są takie moduły które komunikują się przez BT
<bikstopa> z czym sie komunikuja?
<qermit> Pentagrama P3106
<qermit> bikstopa: z czym chcesz
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, z komorka na przyklad
<Skrzyp> albo z laptopem
<bikstopa> o, dokladnie o takie cosm i chodzilo ;d
<Skrzyp> komorka z aplikacja gsm + gpsik
<Skrzyp> s/gsm/gps
<bikstopa> odpada
<bikstopa> korci mnie by ustalic gdzie sie moj kot ku*wi. nie bd mu montowac komorki
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, jak dam 'check and repair' na tym /dev/sda1 to sie nie zrypie czasem?
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, do tego sa takie malutkie pyrtki z karta GSM i antenka, ktore wysylaja pozycje smsem
<Skrzyp> albo po gprs
<bikstopa> ale po ch*j mi smsem pozycja? kot jednak wraca
<bikstopa> wiec zczytam pozycje jak wroci :D
<Enlik> Distrowatch zmienił czcionkę? Czy nie czasem na tę ubuntu?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: spróbuj na początek w trybie r/o
<Enlik> (za gruba ona coś tak czy siak, kłuje)
<Skrzyp> nie lubie gruba
<Skrzyp> chyba przejde na lilo
<Skrzyp> zchrootowałem sie a tu taki goryl
<Skrzyp> grub-setup: error: hd0 appears to contain a iso9660 filesystem which isn't known to reserve space for DOS-style boot.  Installing GRUB there could result in FILESYSTEM DESTRUCTION if valuable data is overwritten by grub-setup (--skip-fs-probe disables this check, use at your own risk).
<Enlik> Macie newsa - DW zmniejszylo czytelnosc, zmieniajac fonta na ten ;f
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: było siedzieć na stable ;)
<Skrzyp> co jest? tam przeciez jest intelowsko-msdosowska partycja!
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: może wykrywa na odwrót dyski?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, wheezy i dist-downgrade ? :P
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, ehh, jest sda podane przecie«
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no downgrade na tym etapie nie ma sensu, lepiej zaorać i od początku ;)
<Skrzyp> i jest podmontowane sda1
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, nie, padnie mi konfiguracja xfce... nie!
<Skrzyp> wkurzylem sie
<Skrzyp> robie lilo
<ania> ma ktos netbooka moze podzielic sie opinia?
<Skrzyp> kurde... kto wymyslil UUID?!
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: uuid jest praktycznie niezbędny
<Skrzyp> uuid ssie
<Skrzyp>  /dev lepszy
<kklimonda>  /dev/disk/by-uuid ;)
<Skrzyp> uuid to takie dlugasnie, niepraktyczne numerki
<kklimonda> problem z /dev/sdXY jest taki, że nie ma gwarancji, że X nigdy się nie zmieni
<Enlik> Z UUID-em również
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie
<kklimonda> uuid jest przywiązany do życia partycji
<kklimonda> dopóki nie grzebiesz w partycji to uuid się nie zmienia
<Enlik> Ano tak
<kklimonda> (potem można ustawić stary uuid ręcznie)
<Enlik> Można?
<kklimonda> mhm
<Enlik> Nie wiedziałem ;)
<Skrzyp> albo... grub-legacy :P
<Dreadlish> ja gruba v2 nie ogarniam
<Skrzyp> hahaha! DONE!
 * kklimonda nie wie czego można nie ogarniać w grub2, ale u niego grub po prostu działa ;)
<kklimonda> i grub.cfg jest dla mnie czytelniejszy od menu.lst
<Skrzyp> grub2 ma loopbacka, ale za to grub1 ma map
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, nom, konfig i mody to jego mocna strona
<Skrzyp> ale za bardzo sie cacka
<Enlik> UUID można nawet wyczyścić
<Skrzyp> Enlik, ja pozamieniałem na /dev/sdXY :P
<Skrzyp> KEXEC RZZI!
<Skrzyp> *rzadzi
<Enlik> Skrzyp: ile czasu zajął „reboot”?
<Skrzyp> JEEEE!!!
<Skrzyp> Jestem super!
<Skrzyp> Wszystko działa!!!
<Skrzyp> a grub2 idzie spać
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, gramy w jeże?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: możemy
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, oj, zaraz
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tylko wbij
<Skrzyp> mam jeszcze 3 rzeczy
<Dreadlish> ok.
<Skrzyp> 1. Zrobić se kanapki
<Skrzyp> 2. Postawić fglrx
<Skrzyp> 3. Odtworzyć szablony z pamięci
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> Kontynuować? [T/n/?] T
<Skrzyp> Nieprawidłowe polecenie. Proszę podać polecenie, lub "?" dla uzyskania pomocy.
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> y
<Dreadlish> to mi wygląda na aptitude
<Skrzyp> ano
<Skrzyp> naciskam t a ten w dupie
<Dreadlish> ja może wygram wreszcie jakąś aukcje na allegro...
<Skrzyp> musiałem pobiec na drugi konec klawiatury i nacisnac y.... :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> drugi koniec?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, użyj Snajpera :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: no a myślisz że co nastawiłem?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, no, jakieś 5mm
<bikstopa> da sie w mplayerze wyswietlic by wyswietlal parametry filmu w czasie jego odtwarzania
<Dreadlish> dałem 3sec przed końcem, do 2 stów ( jest 123zł)
<Dreadlish> i bedzie
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: shift+p
<bikstopa> np rozdzielczosc, bitrare itp? ;'d
<Dreadlish> z tego co wiem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, moj ojciec mowi ze uzywal
<Skrzyp> i zawsze wygrywal
<Dreadlish> wiesz no
<Dreadlish> ja jeszcze nie wygrałem żadnej aukcji, bo poprostu ktoś mnie wydymał na 50gt...
<Dreadlish> gr*
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: to mi pokazuje tylko czas trwania a ja chce rozdzialke
<Dreadlish> a nie masz takich rzeczy w logu mplayera co sie pokazuje przy włączaniu?
<bikstopa> chce na ekranie
<bikstopa> ...
<Dreadlish> szukaj w manie
<Dreadlish> jest po polsku
<Dreadlish> OSd
<Dreadlish> OSD*
 * PushUpek ziewa
 * Dreadlish czeka
<PushUpek> na co?:>
<Skrzyp> http://wstaw.org/w/lHf/
<qermit> bleee
<qermit> nie da sie tego używać
<Skrzyp> qermit, ja jakoś używam od 3h
<Skrzyp> i nie narzekam
<Skrzyp> skromnymi środkami... ale zawsze
<qermit> pokażę ci swoje
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> this looks like nothing
<jacekowski> hmmm
<jacekowski> widzieli ten projektorek
<jacekowski> picp
<jacekowski> picop
<qermit> Skrzyp: http://wstaw.org/w/lHh/
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> qermit: wywal tom wistę
<Dreadlish> jacekowski: gdyby to było tańsze to by było fajne :D
<jacekowski> no nie wiem
<jacekowski> w UK to £200
<jacekowski> tyle ile normalny projektor
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> w polsce 1,5k
<jacekowski> lumeny sa logarytmiczne?
<Dreadlish> raczej tak
<qermit> Dreadlish: to 7 młocie
<Dreadlish> qermit: po paskach wygląda na viste
<qermit> Dreadlish: aczkolwiek vista/7/xp nie robi różnicy
<Dreadlish> qermit: i tak putty
<Dreadlish> :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: ślepy jesteś albo jakiś ograniczony
<qermit> jak można 7 z vistą pomylić
<Skrzyp> aero aero
<Dreadlish> qermit: nie rozszerzałem obrazka na FULL SKRIN bo mam za wąski monitor
<Dreadlish> po rozszerzeniu wygląda jak siódemka :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: bo masz linuksa
<qermit> wiedziałem że jesteś ograniczony
<Dreadlish> qermit: a ty ograniczony do jednego zdania
<Dreadlish> qermit: i brzydkiego topa
<qermit> a ty masz linuksa
<Dreadlish> qermit: no i co?
<qermit> to gorsze niż syfilis
<qermit> :E
<PushUpek> ;]
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> ide rssy poczytać
<winter> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> `utf lol
<Dreadlish> hah
<Skrzyp> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> przekliniak zamarł
<winter> :<
<winter> ale brzydka czcionka
<Dreadlish> no to daj se jakiegoś terminusa, monaco, consolasa, monofura lub coś w tym stylu
<Skrzyp> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź ł or żółć gęśłą zająźń
<Skrzyp> terminus <3
<PushUpek> anusa chyba ;]
<Skrzyp> http://support.amd.com/us/product/catalyst/Pages/linux.aspx - oczywiście, K***a! 404!
<Skrzyp> Nigdzie i nigdy nie spotkałem się z traktowaniem linuxiarzy na serio
<Skrzyp> wszędzie po macoszemu
<jacekowski> trzeba bylo pojechac na fosdem
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, w krakowie?
<jacekowski> tam to bylo do tego stopnia serio ze ktos kto powiedzial ze ma iphone zostal malo co zlinczowany
<jacekowski> w brukseli
<qermit> kolejna parada równości?
<qermit> i wzajemnej adoracji?
<Skrzyp> jacekowski, jakby było w krakowie, to bym się skopał, że mnie tam nie było
<Skrzyp> jest jakieś duże impro linuksowe w krakowie wkrótce?
<PushUpek> w Krakowie chyba już było
<PushUpek> o ile pamiętam reklamy na osnews ;]
<Skrzyp> PushUpek, Eeee... nie demotywuj
<PushUpek> eee tam ;]
<bikstopa> haha. wlasnie sie dowiedzialem, ze na netbookach nie dzialaja filmy w fullhd :D
<PushUpek> co w tym dziwnego?:>
<bikstopa> to ze u mnie na netbooku ogladam fullhd :D
<bikstopa> w mniejszej rozdzialce, fakt. ale anime glownie da sie pobrac w hd ready i fullhd
<bikstopa> wiec tak ogladam. i nic mi nie scina. zlinczowali mnie na forum ze to nie mozliwe. to im nagralem filma na yt
<bikstopa> odtwarzajac wielkiego krUlika bucka :D
<bikstopa> kcesz obczaic mojego camripa? :D
<PushUpek> poka ;]
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Zq7L7sUBfyY&feature=player_embedded
<bikstopa> i tu jest screen ktory robie na koncu http://dl.dropbox.com/u/7627220/inne2/zrzut_ekranu.png
<PushUpek> nice ;]
<PushUpek> co to za netbook?:>
<bikstopa> w tytule filmu masz
<bikstopa> eeepc 1001px
<jacekowski> i co?
<jacekowski> jaki to ma procek
<bikstopa> 1.6 ;d
<jacekowski> nie wierze
<jacekowski> fake
<Skrzyp> kurde, czemu liferea się tak rżnie przy markowaniu za przeczytane?
<jacekowski> pic na wode fotomontaz
<bikstopa> jacekowski: kurwa. to co mam zrobic byscie mi uwierzyli? xD
<jacekowski> pokaz z jakimi parametrami odpalasz mplayera
<bikstopa> mplayer big_buck_bunny_1080p_surround.avi -fs
<kklimonda> bikstopa: jakim kodekiem jest skompresowany?
<jacekowski> xvid
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: bo liferea jest marnie napisana
<bikstopa> mp4 chyba ;'d
<jacekowski> nie
<kklimonda> mp4 to kontener
<jacekowski> pisze xvid
<bikstopa> fakt
<bikstopa> ;'d
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, a jakieś linne dobre readery dla pingwina?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie ma :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, contao :P
<jacekowski> wez no jakas matroske
<bikstopa> jacekowski: to jak mam ci udowodnic ze to fullhd odpalam? xD
<jacekowski> z x264
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: do tego stopnia nie ma, że mam gdzieś szkielet swojego czytnika napisany ;)
<jacekowski> bikstopa: odpal prawdziwe hd a nie xvida
<anemus> jak by było coś z atom+nv to ok
<bikstopa> jacekowski: haha. bardzo smieszne. ja mam lacze 1mbit :D
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> chociaz hmm
<jacekowski> 62% load cpu
<jacekowski> 67
<jacekowski> na lekkim xvid
<jacekowski> ledwo co daje rade
<kklimonda> bikstopa: akurat zajmować będzie podobną ilość
<jacekowski> i masz dropa ramek
<jacekowski> ja odtwarzalem 1080p na moim 1.6GHz kiedys
<Skrzyp> http://hacking.pl/pl/news-16281-Zmarl_wspolzalozyciel_DEC.html
<jacekowski> ale to byla droga przez meke
<bikstopa> jacekowski: nie zapominaj ze to ku*wa netbook :D
<jacekowski> i ledwo ledwo dzialalo
<jacekowski> ale to bylo 5 lat temu
<jacekowski> albo i 6
<bikstopa> gdzie jest info o dropie ramek?
<jacekowski> w status lini
<jacekowski> 3 ramki zdropowane
<jacekowski> i dwa
<jacekowski> to masz interlacowane
<jacekowski> wiec lzejsze na procesor
<bikstopa> ta. ale nie zapominaj ze to netbook
<bikstopa> a nie i5 ktora ma 20"
<bikstopa> ;d
<jacekowski> to juz nie ma znaczenia
<jacekowski> ilosc pikseli do zdekodowania jest taka sama niezaleznie od rozmiaru ekranu
<jacekowski> a ty masz polowe tego co fullhd
<jacekowski> bo masz z przeplotem
<kklimonda> jacekowski: to xvid, a nie h264 ;)
<kklimonda> bikstopa: ^
<jacekowski> no wiem
<jacekowski> dlatego mu mowie zeby uzyl czegos z h264
<kklimonda> więc i tak lekko masz - imo niedziwne, że jest w stanie to zdekodować
<bikstopa> moze byc to http://mirrorblender.top-ix.org/peach/bigbuckbunny_movies/big_buck_bunny_1080p_h264.mov ? :D
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/62omt8> (at mirrorblender.top-ix.org)
<bikstopa> bd godzine sciagac
<bikstopa> ale co tam ;d
<kklimonda> bikstopa: może być
<kklimonda> bikstopa: styknie parę pierwszych MB
<kklimonda> 10MB to akurat 5 sekund ;)
<kklimonda> ale jak chcesz, to ściągnij całość
<kklimonda> bo tam potem są szybsze sceny
<kklimonda> na początkowej może nawet atom wyrobi, bo się nic nie dzieje
<kklimonda> (chociaż wątpię)
<jacekowski> zamow sobie od razu azot do chlodzenia
<jacekowski> albo jakis hel
<kklimonda> ja pamiętam, że musiałem stanąć na głowie by 720p odpalić na G4 1.33Ghz ;)
<bikstopa> jacekowski: mam troche uranu w piwnicy po dziadku, moze byc?
<anemus> bikstopa, to by tłumaczyło zmiany w strukturze krzemu twojego atoma ;P
<bikstopa> :D
<Matan[M]> oho... 100mb wolnego miejsca na partycji danowej zostało, trzeba ten 8 letni bajzer będzie ogarnąć
<Skrzyp> ciekawe, jak się ten filmik obejrzy na 1gb ram i celeronie 2ghz i 128mb vram :P
<jacekowski> vram tu nie ma znaczenia
<anemus> Zastanawiam się nad tym TOSHIBA C660 i3-380M 4G RAM 320G HDD LED
<anemus> Ale nie wiem jak tam teraz tośki się sprawują
<anemus> lata indoktrynacji prze fs lenovo i della robią swoje
<Kiler7> Witam
<Matan[M]> anemus: zobacz ASUS B53J
<Skrzyp> heh, uwielbiam kexec
<Skrzyp> idę o nim napisać na blogu
<Skrzyp> # kexec -l grub.exe :P
#ubuntu-pl 2011-02-13
<Skrzyp> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<anemus> Matan[M] Myślałem raczej o czymś do 2,5k
<Skrzyp> http://www.icarosdesktop.org/ - dobre
<Skrzyp> chyba zassę
<m477> co to
<anemus> amiga os?
<bikstopa> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ddPnppzxbfU :D
<Skrzyp> anemus, anom, fork AROS'a
<Skrzyp> zresztą, tam się bydło porobiło
<Skrzyp> mount: wrong fs type, bad option, bad superblock on /dev/sdb1,
<Skrzyp>        missing codepage or helper program, or other error
<Skrzyp>        In some cases useful info is found in syslog - try
<Skrzyp>        dmesg | tail  or so.
<Skrzyp> or so...
<bikstopa> ma ktos gaduair?;p
<Skrzyp> gracie w jeżyki? Dreadlish?
<bikstopa> nie, ja zjadam jezyki : d
<m477> jak mnie zab napier
<anemus> wyrwij
<m477> nom lyzka chyba
<anemus> obcęgami
<anemus> jak nie masz odpowiednio wąskich to najwyżej wyrwiesz z dwa na raz...
<anemus> ale w każdej wojnie muszą być ofiary
<anemus> a na poważnie to wypłucz wódą (nie połykaj jak żarłeś jakieś prochy)
<m477> nie mam wodki
<m477> bralem pyralgine i nic nie daje jak narazie
<m477> a to chyba mocne jest
<anemus> na nerwa nie tak prosto
<m477> ?
<anemus> jak jest ropa czy zgorzel to niewiele pomoże
<m477> mnie cala lewa strona nawala gora i dol
<anemus> nie sugeruj się - ból promieniuje
<m477> wiem ale potej stronie mialem uraz
<m477> i otruwanego zeba
<anemus> oj, źle truty ząb = zgorzel
<anemus> źle truty znaczy źle wyczyszczony po truciu
<m477> mialem rentgena
<m477> to bylo to dosyc gleboko i mozliwe ze nie wyczyscilo wszystkiego
<m477> tylko ze to byla dwujka a ja czuje to glownie olo 6tki
<bikstopa> ja p*******e, ja to jestem poj*any d
<bikstopa> xd
<PushUpek> coś zrobił?:>
<bikstopa> zarejestrowalem sie w jakims portalu randkowym :D
<PushUpek> lol
<PushUpek> na ciul?:D
<bikstopa> nie wiem, chicalem poeksperymentowac :D
<Skrzyp> na basha
<bikstopa> czekaj
<bikstopa> bo to nie koniec moich idiotyzmow
<bikstopa> zarejestrowanie sie tam 2 dychy - mysle sobie, hmm, musza utrzymac serwis, dodatkowo filtracja przed trollami, niech bedzie
<bikstopa> rejestruje sie, o jakas fajna laska z krk, chce napisac - a tu zonk, wyslanie wiadomosci do uzytkownika, 30 zl platne smsem lub 25 przelewem ;'x
<PushUpek> lmao
<PushUpek> awansowałeś na mojego idola naiwniaków ;D
<bikstopa> \o/
<bikstopa> za 2 dychy wyrwal bym conajmniej 2 laski w barze :D
<bikstopa> kurwa :D
<PushUpek> chyba dębowe ;D
<Skrzyp> http://bash.org.pl/2195/ - klasyk, ale zawsze
<bikstopa> w kilku fajnych barach mam znizki z racji "zawodu" wiec za dyche spokojnie bym drinka postawil xD
<PushUpek> jaki to zawód?:D
<PushUpek> bo też by mi się zniżki przydały ;p
<bikstopa> Pirat :D
<Skrzyp> http://bash.org.pl/47796/
<Skrzyp> drogowy
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> no inni już wymarli, więc pozostał drogowy ;p
<bikstopa> radiowi pozostali ;d
<PushUpek> http://www.sadistic.pl/pics/2e3e353820f7.jpg
<PushUpek> ;D
<PushUpek> no tak o radiowych zapomniałem ;D
<PushUpek> ale to tylko dlatego, że radia nie słucham ;p
<Skrzyp> jeszcze pirat opensource'owy :P
<bikstopa> :D
<bikstopa> w carpe ostatnio mielismy impreze w krk
<PushUpek> Skrzyp: to nie pirat, to rewolucjonista ;D
<bikstopa> kolejna jest jutro (dzis)
<bikstopa> chce ktos wpasc? :D
<PushUpek> z wrocławia za daleko ;p
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, ja krasków
<Skrzyp> kraków*
<bikstopa> yup ;d
<Skrzyp> ale wątpie czy wpadnę
<Skrzyp> nie wolno mi/nie piję/nie mam czasu/nie wiem po co/ itd
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: pierdol zakazy / pierdol przekonania zyciowe / pierdol inne obowiazki / wyrwiesz jakas dupe, poznasz mnie / itd
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, mam 15 lat
<Skrzyp> itd
<PushUpek> ;]
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, ehh... co ty tu, niania? :P
<kklimonda> no jak mnie ktoś w 10 minut dwa razy podświetla.. ;)
<bikstopa> kklimonda: jeszcze nie bylo dobranocki
<bikstopa> Skrzyp: popatrz na kklimonda, zazdrosci, sam by wpadl ale nie urodzil sie w krk to jest na przegranej pozycji - widzisz jak go to wnerwia? :D
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, ehh...
<Skrzyp> kurde, mi się hedgewarsy zrypały
<bikstopa> co ci sie zrypalo?
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, hedgewars
<Skrzyp> a właściwie coś z grafiką
<Skrzyp> bo hwenigne nie z\startuje
<bikstopa> nie wiem co to xD
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, jak Worms, ale się napierniczasz jeżami, można grać po sieci, jest więcej opcji/broni i większy fun
<bikstopa> lol
<Skrzyp> lol, midori się sypło tak, że mam całe szare tło i na środku wielką jak bawół reklamę grouponu :P
<bikstopa> http://www.varlog.pl/2011/02/detekcja-twarzy-w-php/ fajne: D
<kklimonda> http://www.steike.com/code/php-must-die/ fajniejsze ;)
<kklimonda> hmm, coś mnie nie deopuje
<bikstopa> kklimonda: to karma :D
<Skrzyp> kklimonda, musisz się wywyższać?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: no ba
<kklimonda> skrypt mam który powinien mi opa zdjąć po paru minutach
<kklimonda> ale ostatnio, po aktualizacji weechata zaczął dziwnie działać
<bikstopa> kklimonda: nie dziala bo msci sie za ten text o php must daj
<kklimonda> meh, on w pythonie pisany ;)
<kklimonda> niestety nigdy nie miałem czasu go przejrzeć
<kklimonda> poza standardowym "nie wysyła moich danych kosmitom?"
<bikstopa> xD
<kklimonda> Hmm.. unity może i się stabilne zrobiło
<kklimonda> ale ram z niego wycieka jak z durszlaka
<kklimonda> 1.1 GiB +   1.5 MiB =   1.1 GiBcompiz
<kklimonda> 196.8 MiB +   1.0 MiB = 197.8 MiBunity-panel-service
<kklimonda> w jeden dzień
<Skrzyp> http://wyciagamykarteczki.pl/343487/Zeszyt.txt :PP
<kklimonda> przynajmniej łatwo to naprawić
<kklimonda> ktoś ma zadatki na speca od interfejsów ;)
<kklimonda> oni zawsze tak malują, zawsze na kratce ;)
<m477> niespimy :)
<bikstopa> zapalil bym sobie :<
<m477> co
<bikstopa> jak masz, to ziolo. jak nie to szluga
<Matan[M]> bry
<tar-gz> siemka Matan[M]
<ju-rek> o nareszcie jest system dla 80% tego kanału http://doudoulinux.org/web/english/
<Nerihsa> nie, lepszy http://ubuntu.de
<tar-gz> Wrrr...
<tar-gz> ju-rek: nie wiesz czy  to jest też w j.polskim?
<tar-gz> http://www.wklej.org/id/475050/ <- jak to wywalić?
<Nerihsa> #archlinux
<Dreadlish> elo
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: po cholere instalowałeś wszystkie stery?
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> tar-gz: pacman -Rd libgl
<tar-gz> Dreadlish: Cienki ;-D
<tar-gz> Chakra sama miała już zainstalowane.
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> to sie instaluje archa
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> trza iść sie pomodlić
<ju-rek> tar-gz: http://download.doudoulinux.org/livecd/incubator/doudoulinux-2010-11-pl.iso
<tar-gz> Czemu to KDE tyle je! ;-(
<tar-gz> Hmmm. Ciekawe czy aplikacje też będa tyle wpierdzielać.
<ju-rek> a co muli ci kompa?
<tar-gz> ju-rek: no chakra nie muli ale sam fakt wpierdzielenia 300MB/1000MB Ram ...
<ju-rek> 4gb ddr3 kosztuje poniżej 200zł, dokup i po kłopocie
<tar-gz> ju-rek: no co Ty ja nawet nie wiem czy mi mobo wykryje wiecej niz 512 w jednej kosci
<ju-rek> aha, tak patrzę to nawet ddr3-1333 kupi za 130zł. Ram tani teraz jak cholera
<tar-gz> Zresztą z mojego komputera zostałby chyba tylko dysk i to też jako dodatek chyba
<tar-gz> Musiałbym nowego komputra kupić, ale mi sie nie chce iść do roboty i na niego zarobić.
<tar-gz> Co byście wybrali linux mint czy debian sid?
<ju-rek> ja osobiście debiana
<tar-gz> ju-rek: a co masz na dysku?
<ju-rek> archa już od kilku lat
<fi9o> fuuu
<fi9o> ;]
<fi9o> re
<tar-gz> arch jest be
<ju-rek> a co w nim be?
<tar-gz> a co w nim jest fajnego?
<ju-rek> w sumie wszystko to samo co na innym linuksie, ale taki bardziej konfigurowalny jak dla mnie
<univac> ;]
<tar-gz> muli mi te KDE :/
<tar-gz> chyba sida z debootstrapa postawie
<tar-gz> i openboksa  tam wrzuce
<xonik> Powitać
<Matan[M]> znacie jakieś jasne theme do gnome? jakieś swojskie może, trzeba raz na rok wreszcie zmienić wygląd, czarny już się przejadł ;P
 * Matan[M] zaczyna hejtować gnome-look
<xonik> Mi tam się czarny podoba i jak mój znajomy kiedyś powiedział że na czarnym mniej prądu pożera
<Matan[M]> xonik: 3 lata na czarnym theme (Wii Black i to jeszcze zmodyfikowany żeby był ciemniejszy) i ciemną tapetą, trzeba jakieś zmiany w życiu zrobić ;P
<xonik> No w taki razie zwracam honor,
<ju-rek> Matan[M]: czas na rózowy :D
<Matan[M]> ju-rek: no wai! :D
<Matan[M]> http://jurialmunkey.deviantart.com/#/d316eqx
<Matan[M]> o, i coś fajnego znalazłem
<gtriderxc> ubuntusatanic.org
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: ziomek sobie postawił go
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: szatan, metal i te rzeczy ^^
<gtriderxc> nie trzeba stawiac. mozna nalożyć theme
<gtriderxc> niekoniecznie
<gtriderxc> jest idealnie ciemny
<gtriderxc> po rpostu nie razi w oczy
<gtriderxc> a czy sztan itd to juz zalezy od Ciebie:)
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: dla mnie nie pasuje
<Matan[M]> gtriderxc: 3 lata z Wii Black to dobre czasy dla moich oczu były
<gtriderxc> a mi jac coś świci na biało po oczach to mnie trafia
 * Matan[M] nie lubi jak strony www mają białe tło
<gtriderxc> jest do tego wtyczka fajna
<gtriderxc> zaraz dam Ci namiary
<gtriderxc> https://addons.mozilla.org/pl/firefox/addon/stylish/
<xonik> kurcze mój x-chat gnom coś się wiesza
<xonik> znacie może jakąś dobrą alternatywe ?
<gtriderxc> jak sie xchat moze wjeszac?
<gtriderxc> czy moze sie wieszac notatnik?
<Matan[M]> pamiętacie jak się przestawiało buttony ramki okna z lewej na prawą?
<Dreadlish> re
<xonik> znaczy się cały program mi się zacina
<gtriderxc> reinstall robiłes?
<xonik> programy > narzędzia systemowe > ubuntu tweak
<xonik> i tam ustawienia menadzer okien
<gtriderxc> stawiam wlasnie kumplowi XP. sposob w jaki adobe zasmieca kompa wrzucajac jakies syfiaste dodatki do flash playera mnie powala
<gtriderxc> gdybym miał znów używać... tfu uRZywać Winshit, sprzedałbym chyba komputer i przerzucił się na szachy
<xonik> hehehe co prawda to prawda
<office> gtriderxc, uŻywac
<office> ;)
<gtriderxc> windowsa się uRZywa
<gtriderxc> używać mogę ubuntu:)
<gtriderxc> instalacja pdf readera na XP trwa tyle co stawiane ubuntu
<julek> gtriderxc: a od dawna masz to ubuntu?
<gtriderxc> 3lata
<Zblakany> jakiś mastah z iptables jest mi potrzebny :-P
<gtriderxc> 24lata życia zaprzepaściłem na windzie
<julek> Zblakany: wez sobie jakies gui do edycji
<Zblakany> julek: nie wiesz o co chcę zapytać, a sie błaźnisz ;-)
<julek> gtriderxc: windows powstal w 1985 chyba, uzywales od pierwszej wersji?
<Zblakany> jeden interfejs eth0 z 4 adresami IP ustawianymi via iproute2
<julek> Zblakany: nie blaznie;)
<gtriderxc> w pierwszym roku życia pomagałem gatesowi ale mnie nie słuchał i wyszło tak jak wyszło;)
<Zblakany> chcę przekierować port 777 z adresu numer 3 na port 7777 na adres numer 3
<Zblakany> iptables -t nat -A PREROUTING -p tcp -d xxx.xxx.xxx.xxx --dport 777 -j REDIRECT --to-port 7777
<Zblakany> nie działa :-/
<manishe> siemka
<Zblakany> odpowiednik z -j DNAT też nie chce
<Zblakany> jak to zmusić do współpracy?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Dreadlish> włączyć?
<Zblakany> Dreadlish: napisałem dość wyraźnie, że taka reguła nie działa, a powinna
<Dreadlish> lol?
<jacekowski> rotfl & lol
<krzys123> Hej, zainstalowałem sobie ubuntu z gnomem. Mam 512 ramu i mimo tego, że ram nie jest pełny to po pewnym czasie zaczyna mi nachodzić na swap i laggować. Mogę coś z tym zrobić?
<krzys123> swap też jest ok. 500
<Matan[M]> krzys123: wyłącz efekty pulpitu
<Matan[M]> krzys123: prawy myszki na pulpit
<Matan[M]> zmień tło>efekty wizualne
<Matan[M]> i wyłącz je
<krzys123> są wyłączone...
<krzys123> ram jest w połowie zajęty, a i tak nachodzi na swap...
<Matan[M]> powyłączaj bzdety-bajery
<Matan[M]> Emerald i Compiz ostro dają
<Matan[M]> ponad 1GB/2GB zeżarł :D
<Dreadlish> hmm
<winter> jakiś wyciek?
<Dreadlish> u mnie zżerały łącznie 140mb?
<Dreadlish> bo to niemożliwe żeby same z siebie tyle brały
<Matan[M]> + gmplayer, ff, xchat, pidgin
<Matan[M]> z samo gnome ścinało 800MB
<Dreadlish> Matan[M]: teraz to pierdolisz
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: czekaj
<Matan[M]> zaraz ci zapodam screeny jak nie wierzysz
<Matan[M]> za bardzo ubu zjepsułem
<Matan[M]> e, albo nie, za wolny transfer teraz jest
<Dreadlish> teraz to wg mnie pierdolisz ;d
<Matan[M]> walić, jeszcze 2mc będzie chodził a później idzie OUY
<Matan[M]> *OUT
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: jak ja mam teraz max 3kb/s po limicie i jeszcze aktualizacje zasysam
<Dreadlish> acha.
<Matan[M]> Dreadlish: i niby pierdolę? gdzie ci tak wyślę
<Dreadlish> dobra
<Dreadlish> nadwyrężyłem sobie troche dupy i mam troszku ładniejszy desktop ;d
<krzakx> znacie jakas aplikacje webowa, ktora pozwoli uczniom wpisywac sie do zdefiniowanych wczesniej sekcji i pozwoli im opisac to co chcieli by robic w danej sekcji?
<PushUpek> tak znam, autorską na mojej uczelni ;) ale nie jest dostępna nigdzie ;]
<Dreadlish> yyy?
<PushUpek> raczej za free chyba nie ma czegoś takiego
<PushUpek> ale co za problem coś takiego napisać?
<krzakx> daj adres do tej twojej, podgladne sobie jak dziala
<PushUpek> moja jest w sieci wewnętrznej uczelni ;)
<PushUpek> więc raczej jej sobie nie zobaczysz
<krzakx> a zna ktos, taka aplikacje? ktora moglbym obejrzec w sieci?
<krzakx> jakie aplikacje webowe sa dobre do pracy w grupach?
<ojdipuss__> czesc wszystkim
<ojdipuss__> spicie?
<ojdipuss__> pytanie o tara mam :|
<Dreadlish> ?
<ojdipuss__> namieszalem nieco w systemie chce zrobic sobie kopie zapasowa /home
<winter> no i?
<ojdipuss__> tar -cvvf katalog plik.tar
<ojdipuss__> czy to wystarczy?
<winter> może być
<ojdipuss__> chodzi mi o prawa do plikow po wypakowaniu
<winter> albo rsync
<winter> rsync -a katalog_poczatkowy katalog_docelowy
<ojdipuss__> winter: ale docelowo wyladuje to na partycji ntfs..
<winter> a nie wiem czy tar zachowa uprawnienia, pewnie tak, a rsync z opcją -a na pewno
<winter> ach, to już gorzej
<ojdipuss__> squashfs moze?
<winter> zrób test poprostu czy zachowa uprawnienia
 * ojdipuss__ bierze  man rsync w reke ;)
<dKc> czy w boo.pl po polrocznym utrzymywaniu
<dKc> da sie zaniechac comiesiecznej zaplaty i zeby to skutkowalo tylko tym, ze strona sie usunie?
<ojdipuss__> dKc: jakas umowe podpisales?
<dKc> nie
<dKc> na boo.pl sie podpisuje umowy?
<dKc> portzbuje hostingu
<ojdipuss__> dKc: a regulamin?
<ojdipuss__> dKc: na jakiejs podstawie jest ,,oplata''
<ojdipuss__> to nie taca u ksiedza raczej (przy niedzieli) :D
<ojdipuss__> wracam do tara jednak
<ojdipuss__> tar -cvvf /media/buntu/home /media/ntfs/home.tar wywala blad, ze pierwsze jest katalogiem
<kklimonda> man tar
<dKc> kklimonda: polecasz jakis tani hosting?
<kklimonda> dKc: nie polecam tanich hostingów ;)
<kklimonda> dKc: a na poważnie to zależy do czego
<dKc> chce coś odrobine lepszego od yoyo.pl
<kklimonda> dKc: i co to znaczy tani
<dKc> bo na tym yoyo.pl nie mozna w ogole stron przegladac
<dKc> to zaczy
<qermit> dKc: tani? znaczy za 0 zł?
<kklimonda> dKc: dreamhost jest tani - a cena/możliwości ma chyba najlepsze
<kklimonda> (co nie znaczy, że jest jakiś super, ale jest tani w porównaniu z tym co dają ;))
<kklimonda> dKc: google app engine jest darmowy dla małych stron, i całkiem fajny
<kklimonda> dKc: amazon daje na rok darmowego vpsa
<kklimonda> dKc: rootnode możesz wziąść
<kklimonda> są w miarę tani, i w miarę porządni
<Psotnick> dKc: może 1&1 pierwszy rok jest za darmo
<dKc> dreamhost to chyba nie pierwszy?
<kklimonda> dKc: to znaczy?
<dKc> tzn nie polski hosting
 * ojdipuss__ idzie sie zdrzemnac
<kklimonda> dKc: no nie polski
<dKc> chcialbym coś polskiego
<dKc> google app engine, sprawdze
<gtriderxc> ale co chcesz stawic na tym hostingu?
<dKc> forum
<dKc> na phpbb3
<dKc> albo phpbb
<PushUpek> to o google zapomnij ;]
<dKc> no wlasnie ogladam, i tam w pythonioe cos koels pisze...
<gtriderxc> http://www.tracepoint.pl/
<gtriderxc> wczoraj znalazlem cos takiego
<gtriderxc> qmpel polecił
<gtriderxc> podobno niezłe
<dKc> gtriderxc: jakas niepokojaca nazwa :>
<gtriderxc> :)
<dKc> ale ja pytalem o tani:>
<dKc> zastanawiam sie na d tym boo.pl
<gtriderxc> friko.pl ma darmowy
<dKc> osob na forum bedzie malo
<gtriderxc> i za parę groszy wyłączasz reklamy
<dKc> juz moze darmowe se odpuszcze
<dKc> na yoyo.pl mialem niedawno
<kklimonda> 60zl/rok to tanio
<gtriderxc> moze tego friko jakos namiętnie nie uzywam ale jest spoko
<dKc> boo.pl ma 18zł / pół roku
<gtriderxc> boo.pl to to samo co friko chyba
<dKc> no nie...
<dKc> chyba
<gtriderxc> friko daje domeny z koncowkami m in boo.pl
<kklimonda> hwalą się obsługą php6
<kklimonda> chwalą
<kklimonda> głupia klawiatura
<gtriderxc> do szkoły wyślij to zmądrzeje
<gtriderxc> mi się dysk kręci natomisat i nie wiem co z nim zrobic...
<kklimonda> przykręć ;)
<bikstopa> YoYo!
<gtriderxc> hamulec jakiś qpię
<dKc> sprawdzam to friko...
<gtriderxc> brakuje niezaleznej strony z listą hostingów polskich
<dKc> bikstopa: !YoYo
<dKc> if(YoYo) break;
<Dreadlish> ;d
<gtriderxc> friko jest dobrze rozbudowane
<gtriderxc> ma statystyki włączone ze stat24
<gtriderxc> ale mówię, opłata to tylko wyłączenie reklam
<bikstopa> oYoY!
<gtriderxc> np. nie zdziw się, jak nie pozwolą Ci wklejac obrazkow po necie z hostingu www
<gtriderxc> zaraz zobacze to yoyo
<gtriderxc> ja kiedys postawiłem 80 aukcji na allegro z obrazkami z bezplatnego hostingu
<gtriderxc> jakis czas bylo ok, az pewnego dnia odpalili skrypt, ktory blokował odpalanie obrazków na stronach innych niz przez nich hostowanych
<gtriderxc> awaria była niezła
<kklimonda> oj, używanie darmowego hostingu do czegoś poza.. hmm.. ten tego.. mm.. jest głupie ;)
<dKc> o, mam nawet na friku konto
<dKc> kiedys ie tym dawilem, ale nie umialem chyba sie do ftp podłączyć :>
<kklimonda> zawsze w końcu zablokują ci konto, hotlinkowanie, dodadzą reklamy, albo kto wie co jeszcze
<dKc> 9do czego poza , kklimonda ?
<kklimonda> dKc: no właśnie nie wiem - do strony domowej można użyć, jak nie jesteś techniczny.
<dKc> kklimonda: jeszzce nie, ale chce byc
<dKc> bo teraz na yoyo mi chyba sql injection wywalilo
<dKc> General Error
<dKc> SQL ERROR [ mysql4 ]
<dKc> Too many connections [1040]
<dKc> An sql error occurred while fetching this page. Please contact an administrator if this problem persists.
<dKc> takie cos
<gtriderxc> ari-tczew: nie wiem czy to bug ale zglosilem dzisiaj na forum: http://file1.npage.de/005253/89/bilder/kadu.png
<gtriderxc> Ty miales cos wspolnego z Kadu jak pamiętam?
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: można tak powiedzieć
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: jaka wersja kadu?
<gtriderxc> najnowsza stabilna
<kklimonda> dKc: jak chcesz być techniczny, to google app engine się zainteresuj.
<dKc> to jak razdicieL friko czy boo.pl?
<gtriderxc> boo płatne
<dKc> kklimonda: co znaczy 'techniczny'
<dKc> bo chyba co innego
<gtriderxc> friko bezplatne
<dKc> ale nie ma reklam na boo
<gtriderxc> bezplatne=reklamy
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: dodaj komentarz do mojej aplikacji jak już jesteś (jak chcesz coś posponsorować, to wisi ciągle update hamster-applet, i sru :))
<dKc> i skoro platne to powinno szybciej chodzic :>
<dKc> na boo nie maja jakichs zapychaczy typu stat24
<dKc> chcialbym, zeby byla anonimowosc
<kklimonda> dKc: jak chcesz w przyszłości programować (strony, albo coś innego) to darmowe Polskie hostingi będą cię ograniczać
<gtriderxc> stat24 jest fajne w niektorych przypadkach
<kklimonda> dKc: jak się teraz zaczniesz uczyć google app engine, to ta wiedza ci się przyda
<kklimonda> przy okazji zobaczysz świat w którym nie ma sql
<kklimonda> rozszerzysz horyzonty
<dKc> kklimonda: ale ktos mowil, ze GAE do forum nie trzeba
<kklimonda> dKc: a bo ty chcesz forum stawiać
<dKc> no tak
<dKc> a w przyszlosci moze uzyje hosta do czego innego
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ja bym jeszcze zasponsorował jakiś merg od ciebie
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: jak mergujesz z Debiana to wybierz debdiff, bzr ssie do takich rzeczy
<ari-tczew> widziałeś jakieś krzaki były
<ari-tczew> często konflikty powstają
<kklimonda> bo slangasek zrobił mi jajo, i zamiast zasponsorować mój update, zrobił swój bo czasu nie miał ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zrobił ci jajo (kernel) czy zrobił cie w jajo? nie bardzo łapie
<kklimonda> mnie w jajo
<ari-tczew> yhym
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: btw, polskie z małych jako przymiotnik :-)
<kklimonda> ach, za mało piszę w naszym ojczystym języku ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: a o co chodzi z tym transmission?
<xonik> Powitać :)
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: czy te okienka zaczeły sie powielać po utracie neta?
<ari-tczew> xonik: cześć
<gtriderxc> nie
<gtriderxc> po prostu ot tak
<gtriderxc> przychodzi rozmowa konferencyjna i wyskakują
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: to do upstream. #kadu
<gtriderxc> za każdym razem
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: korzysta z nowego libevent, mam problem z jego aktualizacją w natty, bo nie wszystkie programy z nim się budują
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: kiedy chcesz wejść na DMB meeting?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: za 2 tygodnie
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: 2 endorsy będziesz mieć, troche mało
<ari-tczew> jak bede startować na core-dev to mam zaplanowane 8
<bikstopa> ku***a jak mi net muli ;'x
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zapytaj micaha o komentarz zwykły
<Dreadlish> bikstopa: nie tylko tobie ;d
<Dreadlish> ja próbuje weechata ogarnąć - lekko mi to nie wychodzi
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: na speedtescie download mam ok, a upload 0,07Mbit :/
<bikstopa> strony chodza jak krew z nosa ;d
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: zapytam
<bikstopa> K%$^*%^*#A
<bikstopa> ile moze sie allegro wczytywac? :/
<oza> witam czy ktoś ma ochotę pomóc świeżakowi ?
<Mussious> Jakie tutoriale lua polecacie? Wiem, że jest kilka w googlu, ale chciałem wiedzieć który wy uważacie za najlepszy.
<PushUpek> tutoriale do czego?:>
<Mussious> Lua
<PushUpek> a to nie wiem ;]
<Nerihsa> oza: hm?
<oza> http://exef.xko.cz/ instalacja tego
<anemus> bikstopa, niedziela to muli, mnie również - pociesz się
<Nerihsa> oza: no pisze w download
<Nerihsa> robisz sudo ./install
<Nerihsa> i jedziesz jak tam pisza
<bikstopa> anemus: fakt. od 2 lat zawsze o tej porze siedze na uczelni ;d
<bikstopa> dlatego tego nie zauwazam ;d
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ale burdel z tym hamsterem jest.
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: niedość, że jakiś gość też się wziął za aktualizowanie, to gość z Canonicala was w ogóle olał: https://launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hamster-applet/2.32.1-0ubuntu1
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: to, że ktoś pracował nad tym wcześniej wiem - przejąłem to od niego. Szkoda, że ktoś inny zupełnie na to nie spojrzał. Ten pakiet zaczyna być zbyt popularny, czas zająć się czymś innym. :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ostatnio na #ubuntu-desktop wieszałem psy na seb128 za to, że Canonical olewa sobie community
<ari-tczew> to oczywiście wyszło na to, że to ja jestem ten zły
<gtriderxc> :)
 * bikstopa zastanawia sie nad tym e-papierosem o.O kupowac czy nie? ;'d
<Nerihsa> rzucic palenie
<bikstopa> Nerddish: rzuc oddychanie ;'d
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: bo obecny system jest *chujowy*
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: szczerze mowiąc nie chce mi sie ruszac tego hamstera, bo ja nie wiem o co tam chodzi teraz. najlepiej, żeby ktoś z #ubuntu-desktop zrobił z tym porządek
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: większość ludzi nie ma czasu skakać po wolnym LP by sprawdzić czy przypadkiem ktoś inny nie zaczął nad nim pracować.
<kklimonda> Debian ma to znacznie lepiej zrobione
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: zaprojektuj nowy system przepływu informacji i przedstaw na UDS :-)
<Skrzyp> hmm... IRCNet wydoroślał
<Skrzyp> Wracam tam
<kklimonda> w Debianie zdobycie commit accessa do wiekszości repozytoriów gdzie zespoły pracują nad paczkami zajmuje chwilę
<kklimonda> bo sam commit access nic poza commitowaniem nie daje
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nie ma sprawy z hamsterem, zaczepię kogoś na #ubuntu-desktop potem o to, jak będzie nowa wersja do zaktualizowania
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: ciągle trzeba 2.32.1 wrzucić do mavericka jako sru
<kklimonda> też powinno być w sponsor queue
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: a widzisz, bo ty zabrałeś merge 2.32.1 dla mavericka ze sponsor queue
<kklimonda> i robert nie wiedział, że taki merge jest..
<kklimonda> co pokazuje kolejny słaby punkt sponsorship - bardzo ciekawa sytuacja.
<kklimonda> akurat to warto by było omówić gdzieś
<Mussious> Skrzyp, ty mi mówiłeś o Lui. Z czego się uczyłeś?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ty żyjesz?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: co z tym? https://bugs.launchpad.net/ubuntu/+source/hamster-applet/+bug/654397
<ari-tczew> natty chyba fixed?
<Mussious> Zyje, pisał przed chwilą
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: tak jest
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: to zmień odpowiednio
<Skrzyp> Skrzyp, ja się nie uczyłem
<Mussious> :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: pitti zamknął jeszcze bug gdzie miałeś request for sru
<Skrzyp> na stronie hedgewarsów jest tutorial
<Mussious> O to fajnie, zaraz poszukam
<Skrzyp> Właśnie znalazłem na IRCNecie gościa, który nie wie, co to są fortunki
<Dreadlish> lol?
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: nie ogarniam tego. zrób porządek z tymi bugami, wtedy sie zobaczy.
<Skrzyp> <simono1> Co to sa kurwa fortunetki !!??
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie przeklinaj
<Mussious> to był cytat <facepalm>
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: było walnąć w cytacie to by bot nie napisał D:
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, :P
<Skrzyp> <simono1> porponnetka=fortunetka ?
<Skrzyp> <whiskas> nie
<Skrzyp> <whiskas> simono1=chujciwdupe
<Dreadlish> lol
<Dreadlish> bash 100%
<Enlik> :E
<Skrzyp> Kto wbija, idziemy im tam robć polew? My, inteligenci z Freenode vs. ta trzoda z IRCNetu
<Dreadlish> :D
<bikstopa> a co na to quakenet? :d
<Dreadlish> loool
<Dreadlish> jestem zarąbisty
<Dreadlish> usłyszałem 100hz z moich głośników
<Dreadlish> które ucinają poniżej 200hz :D
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: gz :D. a wiesz jaki mail przyszedl niedawno u mnie w firmie? :D
<Dreadlish> nie?
<bikstopa> Dreadlish: mail mowil o tym ze szukaja ludzi do PI, oraz byly podane wymagania "bardzo dobra znajomosc MS windows i MS linux"
<Dreadlish> :D
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, Dreadlish, na IRCNet
<Skrzyp> bikstopa, ojapierdole.... Masakra
<Dreadlish> trzeba najpierw ogarnąć jakoś tego weechata jak już się go zainstalowało :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, weechat rox
<Skrzyp> o, splicik
<Dreadlish> :D
<xonik> a co to są fortunki ?:D
<Skrzyp> :PP
<Skrzyp> http://www.debianart.org/ -- uuu.... ładne
<dKc> http://blip.pl/s/339093263
<Dreadlish> fortunki - to na co mi szkoda paru mb dysku
<Skrzyp> xonik, sudo apt-get install fortune fortunes-pl
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, daj na serw :P
<xonik> Skrzyp żartowałem :D
<Dreadlish> wait
<Dreadlish> musze zrobić porządek na deadzie
<Skrzyp> żeby nie dednął :P
<Dreadlish> nie no
<Dreadlish> pacman -Scc
<Dreadlish> bo strasznie muli
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: czeka nas mega upgrade - radzę sie uzbroić w cierpliwość ;d
<Dreadlish> a narazie ide do wc
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Skrzyp> ale fortunka
<Dreadlish> po drodze sie zainstaluje
<Dreadlish> ;d
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, JEEEEE!
<Skrzyp> http://chirpy.sourceforge.net/
<gjm> re
<Skrzyp> ZNALAZŁEM!!!
<Dreadlish> ale że co?
<Skrzyp> no ten na "USE LINUX"
<Dreadlish> acha
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: poproś micaha o sponsorship na sru hamstera, to już na pewno skomentuje on tobie aplikacje
<manishe> siema Jaszczur
<gjm> oddam kanał w dobre ręce.
<Dreadlish> heh
<Skrzyp> gjm, jaki?
<Skrzyp> O JAAAA ALE MAŁYSZ POLECIAŁ!!!
<Dreadlish> #elektronika
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ile?
<Skrzyp> 230m
<Skrzyp> a, szwirecauer go przebił
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> moja matka skacze 250
<Skrzyp> chyab w bok
<Skrzyp> a ojciec o tym wie?
<Dreadlish> mówiłem że skacze
<gjm> Skrzyp: #elektronika
<Dreadlish> nie mówiłem w którą stronę :D
<Skrzyp> może w tył?
<xonik> no chyba lepiej w bok niż w tył :D
<Dreadlish> trójwymiarowo :D
<Dreadlish> z samolotu
<Dreadlish> w dół
<Skrzyp> uwielbiam kexec
<Dreadlish> a so to je?
<Skrzyp> kexec -l /boot/memdisk --append=iso --initrd=freedos.iso
<Skrzyp> kexec -e
<Jaszczur> yo manishe
<Skrzyp> można tym bootować wszystko
<Skrzyp> od rebootów kernela po kexec -l grub exe
<KutLinux> siemka
<KutLinux>  :)
<Dreadlish> OMG!
<Dreadlish> końca świata nie może przeczytać
<Dreadlish> chamstwo
<Jaszczur> manishe: priv
<KutLinux> hm, mam do Was pytanie, mam problem z dzwiekiem w laptopie - mam dzwięk na wbudowanych głośnikach, jednak na słuchawki/głośniki dzwięk nie idzie..
<KutLinux> Wie ktoś jak to rozwiązać ?
<Dreadlish> alsamixer -> odmutować Headphones
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> KOŃCA ŚWIATA NIE MA
<Dreadlish> chamstwo
<Dreadlish> to sie nie da tak z happysadu od razu na konopiansów
<KutLinux> oke, dzięki  :)
<KutLinux> hm, zainstalowalem ten alsamixer i nadal nie mam dzwieku.
<KutLinux> jest odciszone.
<kklimonda> musisz pokombinować
<kklimonda> poszukaj paczki o nazwie
<Dreadlish> masz tam MM czy OO?
<kklimonda> KutLinux: paczki o nazwie podobnej do linux-backports-modules-alsa-lucid-generic
<kklimonda> KutLinux: ta jest dla lucida, dla kernela generic
<KutLinux> kklimonda: okay, poszukam - dzięki
<kklimonda> dla maverick, z kernelem pae to będzie linux-backports-modules-alsa-maverick-generic-pae
<kklimonda> i tak dalej
<kklimonda> KutLinux: po jej instalacji zrób restart i zobacz czy się poprawi
<KutLinux> kk
<[M]> http://www.venganza.org/wp-content/uploads/2010/03/Milek2_1200.jpg
<[M]> FSM ratuje piratów
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish, "Jestem żałosny. Za to pooglądajcie sobie phpinfo():"
<Skrzyp> :P
<Dreadlish> nom
<KoYoT> yo
<KoYoT> powiedzcie mi moi moli jak zmienic rozdzielczosc konsoli po przejsciu w inną powłoke przez alt+ctrl+F2 ?
<bikstopa> a po co?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: sorry - fortunki po polsku nie będzie
<KoYoT> bikstopa: bo mam chyabba640x480 a chcialbym 102x...
<KoYoT> 1024x...*
<Dreadlish> 1024x768
<KoYoT> tak
<Dreadlish> vga=791
<Dreadlish> do linii kernela
<Dreadlish> albo właczyć kms
<KoYoT> yhy
<bikstopa> jacekowski: jestes?
<winter> `ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<bikstopa> `ping jacekowski
<Przekliniak> pong
<winter> `pong
 * PushUpek_ ziewa
 * [M] skulluje z tablic matematycznych bo podręczniki sux
<gtriderxc> ari-tczew: jestes?
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: ta
<gtriderxc> ta werjsa kadu 0.6.6 kiedy ma byc wypuszczona
<gtriderxc> wlasnie zainstalowałem
<gtriderxc> i nie mogę nawet uruchomic
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: jak będzie gotowa
<ari-tczew> a coś więcej czemu nie możesz uruchomić?
<gtriderxc> czyli to nawet alfa jeszcze nie jest?
<ari-tczew> gtriderxc: wklep do konsoli: apt-cache policy kadu
<gtriderxc> wszyscy na liscie kontaktow nieobecni
<gtriderxc> nie mogę ustawic statusu
<ari-tczew> pewnie trzeba podłączyc się najpierw..
<bikstopa> hmm, orientuje sie ktos czy 2 urzadzenia sa w stanie naraz obslugiwac karte SD?
<gtriderxc> sorry nie umiem tego włączyć:)
<BlessJah> bikstopa: a jak zamierzasz to hardware'owo rozwiazac?
<bikstopa> BlessJah: to nie problem, bardziej mnie interesuje czy softwerowo wyrobi ;d
<BlessJah> przylutujesz kabelki i do dwoch czytnikow rownolegle?
<BlessJah> nie wyobrazam sobie wpiecia jednej karty do dwoch urzadzen
<PushUpek> ja widzę prostsze rozwiązanie, czytnik podłączyć pod router ;p
<gtriderxc> teoretycznie powinno dać radę
<gtriderxc> praktycznie nie wiadomo, czy dwa urządzniea
<gtriderxc> urządzenia nie będą sobie przeszkadzały
<jacekowski> bikstopa: jestem
<jacekowski> bikstopa: to zalezy od wymaganej wydajnosci
<jacekowski> bikstopa: bo karty SD obsluguja dwa protokoly i2c i ich wlasny
<jacekowski> bikstopa: i2c jest wolniejszy ale prostszy i ma transakcyjnosc
<jacekowski> bikstopa: i tym by sie dalo
<jacekowski> bikstopa: o ile potem masz system plikow na karcie ktory sobie z tym da rade
<bikstopa> jacekowski: 1. odpalilem ten plik mov. trybi bez problemu bez zadnych scinek.
<bikstopa> jacekowski: 2. potrzebuje zrobic takie cudo ze mam pod karte SD podpiety kompakt i PCta. kompakt zapisuje zdjecie na karcie, komp je odczytuje i usuwa z karty
<bikstopa> chyba ze masz jakis pomysl jak zrobic by kompakt np po usb odrazu zapisywal na dysk twardym kompa zdjecie, to 1 problem mial bym z glowy :D
<Psotnick> kiedyś miałem taki problem, ża po odtworzeniu jakichś dźwięków na stronie www(konkretnie we flashu) nie miałem dźwięku w Clementine, ktoś mnie odesłał do jakiegoś supporta(chyba Sabayona) i kazał mi stworzyć jakiś plik nie wie ktoś może jaki to miał być plik?
<Psotnick> dobra, mam już ;)
<czester> :-)
<rozgwiazda> hello
<rozgwiazda> świetnie...nikogo nie ma
<rozgwiazda> sama zostałam
<rozgwiazda> nawet tutaj nie mam z kim porozmawiać
<rozgwiazda> ;/
<czester> Czujesz się samotny?
<rozgwiazda> raczej samotna
<czester> I don't belive you.
<rozgwiazda> niby dlaczego?
<czester> Kobieta na ircu?:D
<czester> Fool the other one.
<BlessJah> zdaża się
<BlessJah> zdarza
<rozgwiazda> a Ty uważasz,że kobieta sie nie może tutaj dostać?
<rozgwiazda> nic trudnego
<BlessJah> byłabyś pierwsza...
<rozgwiazda> jestem;]
<czester> rozgwiazda: Nie. Uważam, że zaraz połowa zbokoli z radością będzie z Tobą konwersować tylko dlatego, że potencjalnie masz cycki.
<BlessJah> rozgwiazda: poka zdjęcie
<czester> Tak to tutaj działa:-)
<univac> ;]
<rozgwiazda> czyli wszyscy "zbokole" wchodzą tutaj tylko po to?
<czester> rozgwiazda: Jak szukasz konwersacji to może wyskocz na kawkę ze znajomymi?:>
<rozgwiazda> od tego są strony porno
<rozgwiazda> więc jesli na to liczycie
<rozgwiazda> to tam zapraszam
<czester> No nie pierdol, pokaż zdjęcie BlessJahowi ;-P
<rozgwiazda> jaki masz zawód?
<rozgwiazda> bo jesli jesteś informatykiem
<rozgwiazda> to będę musiała  stwierdzić
<BlessJah> czester: nikt nie kocha informatyków...
<rozgwiazda> że wszyscy informatycy to zboki i świnie
<rozgwiazda> ;p
<czester> rozgwiazda: Nie zauważyłaś, że się nabijam?:>
<rozgwiazda> nie wiem...skąd mam wiedziec?
<rozgwiazda> nie znam Cię
<rozgwiazda> nawet Cię nie widzę
<czester> No po takim wylewie ironii...
<rozgwiazda> pewnie jesteś starym pierdzielem po 50tce;p
<czester> Chyba, że dla kobiety byłem zbyt mało dosadny...
<rozgwiazda> i wszedłeś tu tylko po to
<BlessJah> rozgwiazda: ja go znam
<rozgwiazda> żeby się ponabijac
<rozgwiazda> ?:p
<BlessJah> rozgwiazda: i musze ci powiedziec ze nie jest starym pierdzielcem po 50tce
<czester> BlessJah: Ale pierdolisz. Na oczy mnie nie widziałaś więc mnie nie znasz.
<BlessJah> czester: wiem gdzie pracujesz to poszedlem cie zobaczyc
<czester> lol
<rozgwiazda> ach:D
<czester> Jebany stalker ;-P
<univac> hehe
<rozgwiazda> fantastycznie jest sobie pofantazjować
<xonik> tu prowadzi się rozmowy o ubunbie a nie porno
<czester> Przyszedł mnie zobaczyć
<czester> buahahahahahaha
<czester> Ktoś ostatnio przyszedł mnie zobaczyć to się chociaż przywitał
<czester> Nie pamiętam nicka, jakiś na k.
<czester> Klekot
<czester> O.
<czester> BlessJah: Bałeś się mnie czy co? Przecież ja wyglądam jak chłopiec.
<BlessJah> czester: popsules mi puente
<xonik> # redtube
<BlessJah> czester: chcialem powiedziec ze jestes nie jestes starym pierdzielcem bo jestes mlodym pierdzielcem
<czester> Mam 27 lat. Nie takim młodym.
<qermit> przeciez on jest stary i gruby
<czester> LOL
<czester> :D
<BlessJah> czester: no i widzisz, wystraszyles ja
<czester> qermit: Ty jesteś z gatunku patyczaków. Ja w porównaniu do Ciebie jestem gruby. Ale tak obiektywnie to jestem szczupły :D
<qermit> czester: troche wyższy jesteś chyba
<czester> qermit: Nie wiem, siedziałeś cały czas
<BlessJah> czester: co nie zmienia faktu ze mi popsules puente
<czester> heh
<qermit> że tak powiem: "widziałem cie w pracy"
<czester> To miała być pointa?
<univac> lol
<univac> wszyscy chodza do sadu ogladac czestera?
<czester> qermit: Wow. To może zrobicie sobie z tego atrakcję turystyczną?:D
<qermit> czester: przecież robimy
<czester> Proponuję 20zł za bilet, dzielimy się po połowie.
<qermit> :P
<BlessJah> twoj szef nie zauwazyl ze ruch w iSpocie wzrosl od kiedy tam pracujesz?
<czester> BlessJah: Nie.
<BlessJah> wszyscy chodza zobaczyc TEGO czestera
<czester> LOL
<czester> Serio?
<czester> To chociaż 2 osoby miały odwagę podejść i pogadać :D
<qermit> profesor ostatnio mówi tak: grantem dzielimy sie po równo. Ja biorę 80%, ty(do doktora) 20% a studentom zostanie sława
<czester> qermit: Dobre ;-)
<qermit> univac: a ty widziałeś już czestera?
<qermit> (w pracy)
<univac> no, na kamerkach tylko
<czester> Że niby w porno, tak?;-P
<BlessJah> meh, wszyscy widzieli czestera tylko ja nie...
<univac> odpalilem videkonferencje na skype i wyszedlem
<univac> i cie ogladalem
<univac> hiehie
<qermit> to musiało być ostre
<BlessJah> czester: btw, jakbym wszedl do ispota i sie przedstawil to bys mnie wykopal czy co bys zrobil? bo by cie chyba wylali jakbys na mnie zaczal bluzgac
<czester> Przejmujesz się tym?
<BlessJah> nie
<qermit> może powinenem zacząć chodzić po sklepach i sie przedstawiać
<BlessJah> ale nie moge sobie tego wyobrazic
<BlessJah> czester wrzeszczacy na klienta
<qermit> BlessJah: a kupiłeś coś?
<BlessJah> qermit: mnie tam nawet nie bylo
<qermit> czester: czy to prawda że musicie tam używać windowsa na kasach?
<czester> Poniekąd.
<czester> Komputer chodzi na OS X
<czester> Ale mamy okienko cytrixa i się łączymy z serwerem w Warszawie
<BlessJah> .8
<qermit> kiedyś podszedłem do sklepu i zaczałem się pytać gdzie jest klawisz delete
<qermit> (na tych klawiaturkach)
<qermit> wtedy też ujrzałem że musicie używać produktów na windowsa
<PushUpek> ciężko się przestawić do braku page up, page down, end, del, home ;D
<qermit> i mnie to fascynowało, ale pan szybko przełączył okienko
<czester> hehehehe
<xonik> :D
<czester> PushUpek: Przecież to jest.
<xonik> no no ubuntu żadzi
<qermit> tam sie używa japka
<czester> PushUpek: Tylko robisz to z cmd
<PushUpek> mówisz o tych skrótach, które nie wszędzie działają?:>
<czester> cmd+kursory
<czester> PushUpek: Działa
<czester> Sorry, z FN
<czester> I delete też jest
<czester> To po prostu fn+backspace
<PushUpek> del akurat działa, ale home, end nie zawsze u mnie działa ;p
<qermit> ciężko jest wciskać fn+backspace gdy sie używa WSAD
<czester> Kwestia wprawy
<qermit> (albo przemapowania klawiatury w grze)
<PushUpek> no i ten alt oddzielony od spacji cmd ;D
<czester> Nie gram ;-P
<czester> PushUpek: Przyzwyczajenie
<PushUpek> masakra ;D do tego to może za rok przywyknę ;D
<czester> PushUpek: Ja już nie umiem pisać na innej klawiaturze
<PushUpek> ale póki co jestem zadowolony z mojego maca ;p
<PushUpek> tylko mam za dużo nawyków z pc
<czester> A co kupiłeś?
<PushUpek> mac booka pro
<BlessJah> jacekowski: hm... logi do www mi skryptem z crona podajesz? bo wyglada na to ze dodatkowej domeny nie łapie
<czester> To spoko ;-)
<qermit> a ja myślę nad galxy tabem
<czester> A ja nad Palm Pre 3
<qermit> chyba HP Pre
<czester> Whatever. Na jedno wychodzi
<qermit> wkoncu go wydadzą?
<qermit> po 3 latach?
<czester> No tak
<PushUpek> pewnie za 3 lata premiera ;D
<czester> Skoro HP zapowiedziało?
<qermit> szkoda że nie ma 2 simów
<PushUpek> po co ci 2 simy?
<qermit> chciał bym mieć 4
<PushUpek> 4?
<qermit> orange, freem, plus i play
<PushUpek> aż tyle kochanek masz?:P
<PushUpek> że tyle numerów potrzebujesz?:D
<qermit> orange do promocji w kinie
<qermit> (środy z orange)
<xonik> era do internrtu a play do rozmow
<qermit> freem do darmowego przeglądania gazeta.pl
<PushUpek> lol
<qermit> play i plus do rozmów
<PushUpek> w jakim kinie promocje daje orange?:>
<xonik> w multikinie
<PushUpek> hmm
<qermit> ?
<qermit> w cinema city
<qermit> w multikinie były po 10zł za 3 kinderbłeno
<xonik> nie no w tamtym roku i multi byly
<PushUpek> mnie kina wnerwiają ostatnio
<xonik> teraz mam play od grudnia ale wydaje mi sie ze tak od tak by tego nie zburzyli
<PushUpek> jak nie jakiś bachor drący paszczę, to wiecznie wchodzący w trakcie seansu ;D
<qermit> PushUpek: ja takich uciszam popkornem z kamieni
<qermit> :P
<xonik> ja tez wole z domu online obejrzec niż iść  z żona do kina ale co zrobisz
<qermit> a tak powaznie, to wystarczy zwrócić uwagę
<PushUpek> uja to daje
<qermit> ostatnio jakiś bachor w muzeum jeździł samochodzikiem po eksponatach. Jego matka się patrzy, to podszedłem do niej i spytałem czy to jej dziecko
<czester> Ja wolę iść do kina.
<czester> :D
<PushUpek> qermit: ja bym podszedł i w łeb strzelił ;D
<BlessJah> qermit: normalne, nie do dziecka tylko do matki uderzyc i dzieciak bedzie spokojny
<PushUpek> 'no bo przecież byłem bezstresowo wychowywany'
<xonik> no wiesz do muzeum iść z dzieckiem to nie bardzo zależy ile to dziecko ma lat
<winter> uderzyć matkę?
<winter> Oo
<BlessJah> ewentualnie ta akcja z dzieciakiem gryzacym ludzi w supermarkecie xD
<qermit> oO?
<BlessJah> winter: kablem na goły tyłek i niech dzieciak sie przygląda
<BlessJah> winter: masz wyobraźnie...
<qermit> Kabel z Tesko
<PushUpek> ;D
<xonik>  BlessJah  i to jest bezstresowe wychowanie :D
<winter> uderzyć matkę eksponatem
<winter> to przestanie
<PushUpek> szkoda eksponatu na pustaka ;]
<KoYoT> o/ YO!
<KoYoT> ubu juz stabilnie stoi
<winter> ubu i stabilność?
<winter> jak to się nazywa? oksymoron?
<winter> stabilne ubuntu
<PushUpek> raczej ironia ;D
<xonik> Ludziska mam zamair zaistalować debiana ale ta katra sieciowa mi nie zabadzo pomaga RTL 8187b pomoże ktoś ?
<BlessJah> xonik: /join #debian-pl
<xonik> no dzieki żeby nie ty to bym sobie nie poradził ale bylem tam i ich pomoc nadaje sie do ... tam wszyscy powiedzieli ze na tej kkrcie to moge zapomniec
<bikstopa> k**a jak net dzis zmula
<winter> xonik: jedna trzecia tego kanału siedzi też na #debian-pl
<bikstopa> juz 4 raz wypelniam formularz na allegro p.O
<BlessJah> xonik: no pytales o pomoc z debianem, a ja ci pomoglem
<xonik> no i co ze siedzi jak kazdy laske wyklada i wysylamnie na googlle
<winter> NO WARRANTY
<BlessJah> xonik: kiedy tam byles? to raz, a dwa, to use google
<kklimonda> xonik: bo nikt z ludzi którzy przesiadują na ircu nie ma tej karty
<kklimonda> xonik: ani z nią styczności - po prostu większość z nas nie kupuje sprzętu niekompatybilnego z Linuksem
<xonik> no tak bo ci co maja to nie sidza bo nie moga neta ustawić :D
<kklimonda> xonik: więc ostatecznie sami musielibyśmy też skorzystać z Google by ci pomóc - więc można skrócić ten proces.
<bikstopa> HURRA. po 20 min sie udalo! :D
<kklimonda> xonik: do tego dochodzi problem, że Ubuntu to nie Debian więc tutaj znaleść ci pomoc z debianem będzie jeszcze trudniej.
<xonik> przeciesz ubunt jest robiony na podstawach debiana
<xonik> czy źle mysle
<kklimonda> ale ma inny kernel, inne podejście do obsługi sprzętu wymagającego firmware, i często inne wersje podstawowych pakietów.
<xonik> no i jest Okej zostane na ubuncie :)
<xonik> chciałem tylko wiedzeć i już wiem
<Matan[M]> jacekowski: http://komorkomania.pl/2011/02/13/intel-obiecuje-smartfona-i-tablet-z-meego-wielka-reaktywacja
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4kjvdwy> (at komorkomania.pl)
<xonik> zaczytali się  ?
<mati75> re
<czester> Nie za bardzo było w czym ;-P
<PushUpek> zaoglądał się w serialu ;D
<czester> Hmmmm
<czester> Chyba kupię sobie Maca Mini
<czester> Ale to jak spłacę Macbooka.
<Matan[M]> czester: lol, na uj ci
<Matan[M]> czester: PC-TV będziesz robił? ;)
<Matan[M]> czester: btw, ty na sklepie robisz, są jakie macbook 15"?
<Matan[M]> tzn, czy nowe jakieś robią
<czester> Nie wiadomo
<czester> Nigdy nic o tym nie mówią
<czester> No będę go przymierzał pod TV
<Matan[M]> czester: kup sobie xbox'a starego, postaw na nim xbmc i gitara
<czester> E tam
<Matan[M]> teraz xbox 6 generacji konsol stoi poniżej 200zł
<Matan[M]> a i pograć na nim można
<czester> Nie gram więc po co mi to ;-P
<Matan[M]> to masz taniego komputerka
<czester> To już lepiej coś na atomie poskładać.
<czester> Ale to znowu gówno i system będzie na nim chujowy
<Matan[M]> i to też tańsze będzie od mana
<czester> No tak
<Matan[M]> czester: to kadłubek z lapka
<Matan[M]> podepniesz go za TV i gitarka
<czester> Nie no
<czester> Chcę Maca.
 * bikstopa bedzie miec wlasnego nerfowskiego e-papierosa w ktorym bedzie miec niebieski kolor zaru :D
<czester> e-papierosy są iście pedalskie
<Matan[M]> bikstopa: eeee tam
<Matan[M]> epapieros dla mnie jest dobry jak nie ma nikotyny a 100% mentol :D
 * Matan[M] nie pali fajek, ale chyba się uzależnił od mentolu
<czester> Matan[M]: Poza tym jakbym ze stanów sprowadzał to będzie kosztował tylko 2000zł ;-)
<Matan[M]> ło matko polsko, 2k to nie mała kasa
<czester> No ale nie 3000zł jak u mnie.
<Matan[M]> co prawda sam chcę kupić lapka za 4k ale to nie byle jaki sprzęt jest ino, ASUS B53J
<czester> Asus...
<czester> ;-P
<Matan[M]> apple...
<Matan[M]> ;P
<czester> Macbooka już mam ;-P
<bikstopa> Matan[M]: to kup sobie red bulla albo jakas inna fajna mentolowa tabake
<bikstopa> :D
<Matan[M]> mi by się przydał jaki za 300zł, z osx 10.05
<Matan[M]> *10.5
<czester> Matan[M]: Dobrze widzę, że ten asus ma tylko 2G ramu?
<czester> A nie...
<Matan[M]> bikstopa: ja walę krople miętowe z gwinta jak czasem w chacie znajdę
<czester> Ten model występuje w kilku wersjach...
<jacekowski> -/+ buffers/cache:        585       1425
<Matan[M]> nie czuję smaku to palenie mordy mi nie przeszkadza
<jacekowski> wystarczajaco duzo
<Matan[M]> ale fajnie się oddycha za to ^^
<Matan[M]> czester: źle widzisz ;P
<czester> Matan[M]: Są różne modele.
<czester> Po cholerę taki wielki wybór dają?:D
<czester> Fakt, mając Windows po cholerę 4G ramu ;-P
<jacekowski> uzytkownik maca lubi byc ograniczony
<Matan[M]> czester: Procesory Intel® Core™ i7 620M : 2.66 GHz z Turbo Boost do 3.33 GHz; DDR3 1333/1066 MHz SDRAM ，2 x SODIMM socket pozwalajace na rozszerzenie pamięci do 8GB SDRAM [4GB] Karta grafixzna ATI Mobility™ Radeon® HD 5470 512MB VRAM 500GB,5400rpm;7200rpm
<czester> I tak nie będzie tym dobrze zarządzał. Na linuksie za to chociaż dobrze zarządza to nie użyjesz bo nie ma czym ;-P
<Matan[M]> sry
<jacekowski> blender jest
<Matan[M]> Procesory Intel® Core™ i5 540M/520/430M : 2.53 GHz - 2.26 GHz, z Turbo Boost do 3.06/2.93/2.53 GHz;
<bikstopa> Matan[M]: to raczej uzaleznienie od alko a nie od mentolu :D
<Matan[M]> i5 tam jest
<jacekowski> a ja chce sobie kupic ten maly projektorek taki
<jacekowski> laserowy
<czester> jacekowski: picop?
<Matan[M]> bikstopa: mentol to alkohol, ale etanol uzależnia
<jacekowski> ta
<czester> jacekowski: Gówno jak cholera
<jacekowski> ale jeszcze nie wiem na co by mi to bylo
<czester> jacekowski: Widziałem go w akcji.
<jacekowski> jak wymysle na co by mi to bylo to kupie
<jacekowski> ale tego nowego 15 lumenow czy starego 10 lumenow/
<Matan[M]> czester: http://pl.asus.com/product.aspx?P_ID=xr3fAhGfwN9OtXzx&content=overview
<BlessJah> Matan[M]: a metanol? jak tego sie napijesz to juz po tobie, do smierci sie nie uwolnisz xD
<czester> jacekowski: Zaraz Ci powiem
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: metanol też, ale standardowo truje bardziej ;P
<czester> jacekowski: 10
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: zatrucie metanolem leczy się etanolem
<BlessJah> tego nie wiedzialem xD
<czester> Tak sie dobrze sprzedawały, że zeszli z ceny u nas już o 400zł :D
<Matan[M]> BlessJah: ale nie walisz litr, 10g się pije
<BlessJah> czester: prawa popytu i podazy mowia ze jak schodzi towar to sie cene podnosi
<jacekowski> nie prawda
<BlessJah> jacekowski: mowie teoretycznie
<czester> Rzutnik jest chujowy więc się nie sprzedaje
<czester> Nie ma w tym nic fajnego
<BlessJah> czester: to byl sarkazm?
<BlessJah> nie załapałem
<czester> Żeby go móc używać trzeba mieć bardzo ciemne pomieszczenie, a obraz i tak jest mały
<jacekowski> czester: a to po ile go sprzedajecie teraz?
<czester> 1600
<jacekowski> no wlasnie
<jacekowski> w UK to kosztuje polowe tego
<czester> My wycofaliśmy wszystko ze sklepu
<bikstopa> jak to mentol to alkohol? o.O
<czester> Debile tylko przychodzili go oglądać
<czester> Rozpakowywania dużo, a i tak im się nie podobało
<BlessJah> bikstopa: sufix -ol wskazuje dosyc jednoznacznie
<czester> BlessJah: Debilu... MENTOL
<bikstopa> BlessJah: Jabol to tez dla ciebie alkohol? ;'d
<jacekowski> to wino owocowe
<BlessJah> czester: Mentol – alkohol z grupy terpenów, o ostrym, przenikliwym zapachu miętowym(...)
<Matan[M]> chcesz mieć dzieci silne, zdrowe, kup im wino owocowe!
<bikstopa> jacekowski: a. dotarla do ciebie info ze h264 fullhd dziala mi na netbooku? :D
<czester> Ale to nie jest jakaś ostra jazda
<jacekowski> bikstopa: fake
<bikstopa> jacekowski: co jest ku**a fake? plik ktory pobralem z netu?
<jacekowski> twoje slowa
<bikstopa> jacekowski: jakiego chcesz dowodu? :D
<jacekowski> wyslij tego netbooka tutaj
<jacekowski> i sprawdze wlasnorecznie
<czester> Jaką ma kartę graficzną?
<bikstopa> kaucja 2k na moje konto i ci wysle ;d
<jacekowski> czester: a co ma karta graficzna do tego
<BlessJah> czester: ogarniasz już? alkohol, potoczna nazwa etanolu, a poza tym nazwa całej grupy związków
<jacekowski> i tak sprzetowego dekodowania nie uzywa
<Dreadlish> re
<czester> jacekowski: A to nie będzie zależało od odtwarzacza?
<jacekowski> wczoraj pokazywal screeny
<jacekowski> ze nie uzywa
<czester> No cóż...
<krzakx> czy gedit potrafi zawijac divy?
<BlessJah> use geany
<dj_who> hi, I trying to install edubuntu but after boot  mouse and keyboard are not working
<dj_who> can anyone help me
<dj_who> ?
<Nerddish> dj_who: PL please
<dj_who> cze¶æ
<dj_who> klawiatura na edubuntu nie myka
<dj_who> ;]
<bikstopa> jacekowski: niby wywala mi komunikat "your system it too slow to play this"
<Nerddish> tak
<bikstopa> jacekowski: ale dziala zajebiscie ;d
<dj_who> mo¿e kto¶ pomóc
<dj_who> ?
<BlessJah> dj_who: nie uzywaj polskich znakow, albo zmien kodowanie
<Nerihsa> zainstaluj evdev
<dj_who> ok
<Nerihsa> czy xorg-evdev czy jakos tam
<Nerihsa> i/lub odpal hal
<dj_who> ale w czym problem
<dj_who> nawet zainstalowaæ siê nie da
<dj_who> bo zaraz stoi
<Nerihsa> a w trybie tekstowym dziala?
<Nerihsa> chociz jesli od razu przechodzi to graficznego to pewnie problem jest :o
<dj_who> wlasnie mam problem bo nie znam opcji aby w tekstowym instalowac
<dj_who> zaladuje "pulpit" i stoi
<Nerihsa> a jaka wersja edubuntu
<dj_who> 10.10
<dj_who> ale wczesniej z jakims ubu to samo bylo
<Nerihsa> i w sumie czemu edu
<dj_who> 10.04 chyba
<Nerihsa> a sprzet jaki  ogolnie
<dj_who> jak ruszyc tryb tekstowy przy botowaniu?
<dj_who> stary P550 256 ram Riva tnt 16MB
<dj_who> ;]
<dj_who> ale kiedys Suse i compiz na tym ruszylem
<dj_who> wiec sie prosze nie smiac
<dj_who> ;]
<Nerihsa> w ktoryms momencie nacisnac I (duze i) i po kolei odpalac uslugi az te odp. za graficzny tryb zignorowac
<dj_who> po uruchomieniu"Instalacja Edubuntu"
<dj_who> ?
<Nerihsa> yhy, uniwersalne dla wiekszosci linuksow
<Nerihsa> oczywiscie *buntu rzadko zalicza sie do linuksow ;o
<Nerihsa> tj psuje sie jak linux ale sie nie naprawia jak linux
<dj_who> jakos nie daje rady uruchomic w textowym
<dj_who> alle
<dj_who> teraz o dziwo (chyba 10 razy uruchamialem)
<dj_who> mysz dziala
<dj_who> jedyne co zrobilem to ESC w trakcie uruchamiania
<dj_who> i mialem podglad startujacych uslug
<dj_who> no i te "I" ale ono nic raczej nie dalo
<dj_who> bo uslugi startowaly z automatu
<Nerihsa> hmm
<dj_who> a to "I" to chyba kojarze
<dj_who> jak powinno dialac
<Nerihsa> ale to ubuntu wiec nie dziala
<Nerihsa> :]
<dj_who> i tu przyznam racje
<dj_who>  mam pulpit i tyle
<dj_who> ekran instalacji sie nie laduje
<Nerihsa> nie ma paskow/
<Nerihsa> czy ikon
<dj_who> tylko pasek gnome
<dj_who> ale jedynie chyba przycisk wylaczenia na nim jest
<dj_who> i przelacznik pulpitow
<dj_who> kliknolem klawisz klawiatury i mysz przestala dzialac
<dj_who> zabawne
<dj_who> by to bylo jakbym to nie ja instalowal system
<Matan[M]> dj_who: spalił ci się kontroler, good work ;P
<Matan[M]> albo nie
<dj_who> nie to nie tp
<dj_who> *to
 * Matan[M] przeczytał wyrwane z kontekstu zdanie
<dj_who> jaki jest przelacznik do instalacji tekstowej
<Nerihsa> ogolnie do trybu tekstowego ctrl+alt+f1
<dj_who> i czy mysz rusz wtedy po konfoguracji w tym trybie
<Nerihsa> ale ze ci klawiatura nie dziala... :O\
<dj_who> ale to nie dziala
<dj_who> wlasnie
<dj_who> ;]
<Nerihsa> hmm problem rekursywny
<dj_who> czy ubu w ogolw wywalil tryb tekstowy
<Nerihsa> nie no chyba az tak zle z nim nie jest
<dj_who> ale schowali to niexle
<dj_who> z tego co widze to jednak tekstowego instalera nie ma
<dj_who> pisza aby pobrac "alternate installer"
<dj_who> porazka
<BlessJah> niektorzy moga uwazac uzywanie edubuntu za porazke
<dj_who> ;]
<dj_who> jakas ironia
<dj_who> ?
<Nerihsa> fakt
<dj_who> aby rozwiac watpliwosnie to nie mam zamiaru jej uzywac
<BlessJah> widzicie panowie
<dj_who> ale myslalem ze na forum ubu to kazdy zachwalac bedzie
<dj_who> :P
<BlessJah> jednym dobrym słowem rozwiązałem problem
<dj_who> a tu takie ...
<Nerihsa> tutaj nikt nie ma ubu
<dj_who> ;]
<dj_who> ;]
<dj_who> dziwne troche
<xonik> nic niejest dziwne poprosrt trzeba sie napic !!]\
<dj_who> a co polecacie w takim razie aby nie miec problemow z pakietami
<xonik> napic ssie
<BlessJah> dj_who: osoba uzywajaca ubuntu sama potrzebuje pomocy, a osoba ktora jest w stanie jej pomoc nie porzebuje pomocy
<BlessJah> dj_who: a polecamy standardowe repo
<dj_who> ale jakie distro
<dj_who> bo jednak NIESTETY zauwazam brak pewnych aplikacji dla np suse
<dj_who> a sa one  w repo UBU
<dj_who> niestety dla mnie
<Nerihsa> lubuntu? albo czysciej - debian
<Nerihsa> tudziez arch linux
<xonik> distro 10.04 i zona 1400 km od domu wiec tylko sie napic
<dj_who> lubuntu to przecie te same pakiety w zasadzie
<dj_who> tez UBU
<dj_who> archa nie znam
<BlessJah> Nerihsa: arch, za skrypty startowe
<dj_who> ale watpie aby mial repo ktore ma wszystko czego potrzebuje
<dj_who> ale mozxe zerkne
<BlessJah> dj_who: jesli tylko na repo ci zalezy to debian albo freebsd, chyba najwiecej appsow maja w repo/portach
<BlessJah> dj_who: arch ma sporo w AUR, ale debiana nie przebije
<dj_who> czystego debiana nigdy tez nie mialem
<BlessJah> bierz debiana, w debach jest nieomal wszystko
<Dreadlish> debian ma sporo paczek, ale tak jakby wszystko połączyć tak jak jest w innych distrach to wyjdzie tyle samo softu
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: no masz racje
<dj_who> to sie zastanowie choc chwilowo glownego lapa zostawiam z winda
<BlessJah> openoffice jest rozbity na pierdylion paczek
<Dreadlish> omg... jestem zrąbany
<Dreadlish> wie ktoś jak zrobić sobie cifsa?
<xonik> ja tezjestem zjebany
<Dreadlish> zamiast skopiować kumplowi mp3
<Dreadlish> przeniosłem je...
<BlessJah> dj_who: dualboot, windy nie musisz kasowac
<Dreadlish> i musze teraz kopiować z innego kompa
<BlessJah> chyba ze masz dysk 40MB
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: http/ftp
<dj_who> mam 120
<dj_who> ale miejsca brak
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: win -> lin - to może mieć sens nawt
<dj_who> i mimo wszystko na razie jeszcze nie wszystko jest na lina
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: to ma sens, smb nie jest zgodny nawet sam ze soba
<dj_who> ale juz prawie
<Dreadlish> tylko najpierw zainstaluje sobie vsftpd
<Dreadlish> kurde
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: sproboj grupe robocza zestawic z 7 i xp, nie da sie
<Skrzyp> Haa, wreszcie na localhost
<Skrzyp> Moj laptopik!
<BlessJah> w firmach jest xp, na laptopach vista i 7
<dj_who> wiec mysle nad wyposazeniem nowego lapa(w niedalekiej przyszlosci) w jakego¶ lunucha
<Dreadlish> mam włączonego tmuxa, a chce odpalać rxvt
<BlessJah> i zestaw tu jakkolwiek grupe robocza
<Skrzyp> <Oczywiscie pierwsza rzecz po wejsciu do domu: Stawiamy debiana :P>
<BlessJah> a klienta http ma kazdy windows
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: nie da sie
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: ale da sie skopiować w obie strony
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: niekonieczine
<BlessJah> nie jest to tak latwe jak w zalozeniach i jak byc powinno na windowsie
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: piszesz z żywym wypadkiem tego
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: tobie sie na serwie dobrze wyswietlaja/wprowadzaja polskie znaki?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tak
<Dreadlish> tylko locale trzeba ustawić
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: to w takim razie u mnie cos z boxem instalacyjnym
<Skrzyp> nie ma polskiej keymapy
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: zestawienie takiej grupy nie jest takie latwe jak byc powinno
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: no nie jest - ale da sie dostać do 7 przez xpka i na xpka przez 7
<Skrzyp> Kurde.... PO CO TEN CIOTA ZASYSA OPENOFFICE?
<Dreadlish> tylko szkoda że mam takie małe biurko
<Skrzyp> Jak i tak w wheezy/sid jest libreoffice
<Dreadlish> kolejna inwestycja do mojej karteczki
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: zrob sobie 3monitory jak na tym obrazku z oficjalnej strony awesome :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: najpierw musi mi gościo dać obiecane (mam to na papierze ) dwa
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a podpisane kluczem GPG?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: pieczątka, dwa podpisy i świadek
<Skrzyp> hehehe
<Dreadlish> bo już mnie jeden orąbał przy takiej rzeczy ;d
<Dreadlish> a za darmo nie będę robił
<Skrzyp> A przeczytales *cala* umowe?
<Skrzyp> nie ma tam jakiegos kruczka?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to *ja* ją *pisałem*
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: *he* *he* _hee_
<Skrzyp> Kurde, kolejna maszyna, na ktorej bede musial hedgewars od zera stawiac :P
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> mi trzeba ok 200zł na kolejną
<Dreadlish> tzn. ramy i zasilacz
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: jak mam netinstalaor squeeze/sid (testing), to on sie potem sam przerzuci na wheezy?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie
<Skrzyp> Kurde!
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: zmieniasz repo i ognia
<Skrzyp> bedzie trza vim /etc/apt/sources.list i aptitude dist-upgrade
<Dreadlish> apt is better
<Skrzyp> za 20~30 minut dolec
<Dreadlish> why? because i like it
<Skrzyp> ...doleca wszystkie pakiety
<Dreadlish> a ja sie zastanawiam dlaczego mi pld nie bootuje :<
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: "Ten APT ma moc Suoer Krowy :P"
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: Gruby spi?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: tzn?
<Skrzyp> Grand Unified Bootloader
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: nie wiem - masz squeeze, testgin, czy sid/ :D
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: w sources.list zamiast testing musisz wpisac wheeze
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie chodzi o gruba tylko kernel/initrd sie wykrzacza
<Dreadlish> wheezy*
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: zassane sprzed pol godziny ISO z /cdimage/sid_d-i/amd64/netinst.iso, ale wida, ze instaluje squeeze
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: przekompiluj recznie :PP
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie no - pobuszuje na temat geninitrd i ju
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ale jak krzaczy?
<Skrzyp> Sypie sie cale?
<Dreadlish> /dev/sda11 - no such device or address
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: to potem przerob wpisy na wheezy i po update/upgrade bedziesz mial wheezy
<Dreadlish> i dalej backtrace
<Skrzyp> jak np. moj debian-live po zaladowaniu persista z pendrive po prostu krzaczy
<Skrzyp> i to tak z dziada pradzaida :P
<Skrzyp> kurde, czemu ja sobie $HOME nie zabralem od babci, to nie wiem
<Skrzyp> Malysz zrobil rekord Polski w skokach, i teraz o nim gadaja w RZet
<czester> O.
<czester> Czyli dzisiaj dzień bez Smoleńska sponsoruje Małysz.
<Skrzyp> czester: Ano.
<Skrzyp> A'propos tematow okolosmolenskowych
<Nerihsa> kubica?
<Skrzyp> Bylem w sobote na akcji "Czytamy <<obciachowe>> gazety"
<Skrzyp> I dostalem serduszko "Gazeta Polska" :P
<Skrzyp> Zdjec full, w poniedzialek chce dac na bloga
<czester> Spoko
<czester> Masz bloga?
<Skrzyp> czester: http://skrzyp.jogger.pl
<Skrzyp> dzisiaj chce napisac o kexec, ktore WYMIATA!!!
<tar-gz[mobile]> Che
<Skrzyp> czesc.tar.gz
<firemark> :D
<tar-gz[mobile]> Co  to jest?
<qermit> może i ja zacznę blogować znowu
<qermit> Skrzyp: stare i niemodne
<qermit> :P
<Skrzyp> qermit: na joggerze!
<czester> Dodam sobie do rss.
<qermit> no dobra, malo kto tego używał
<Dreadlish> kurde mać
<Skrzyp> Wlasnie, jest tu jakis XHTMLowiec, ktory ma wolne sloty wolnego czasu?
<Dreadlish> walony brcm80211
<Dreadlish> po cholere jasną oni wypuszczają niedorobiny moduł?
<Skrzyp> qermit: jogger fajowy teraz, duzo osob tam pisze
<qermit> Dreadlish: żebyś mógł potestować
<Dreadlish> qermit: ja go używam tylko dlatego, że nie chce broadcom-sta...
<czester> Skrzyp: Ja tam mam swój własny.
<Dreadlish> i dlatego, że ma monitor mode :)
<czester> Skrzyp: Niedorobiony po mojemu :D
<qermit> Skrzyp: nie wiem, mam swojego blogaska własnoręcznie instalowanego
<Skrzyp> czester: Wordpress? Czy klepanka?
<Skrzyp> qermit: ^^
<czester> Wordpress z klepanym motywem
<qermit> Skrzyp: drupal
<Dreadlish> zna ktoś sposób na bezbolesne przeniesienie z systemu plików na system plików?
<Dreadlish> chodzi mi tu o / :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: cp -ar
<Skrzyp> qermit: BLOG na DRUPALU?!
<tar-gz[mobile]> Trollownia
<qermit> Skrzyp: a co w tym złego?
<czester> Skrzyp: http://samulczyk.pl
<Skrzyp> Do stron to to dobre, ale bloga jakos nie moglby ogarnac
<KoYoT> znajdzcie mi w googlach co to jest mono
<Skrzyp> czester: masz cale wpisy w RSS?
<czester> Skrzyp: Nie wiem :D
<Skrzyp> KoYoT: patrz i ucz sie
<czester> Skrzyp: Ale bywają długie.
<Skrzyp> `g mono
<Przekliniak> Skrzyp: Main Page - Mono: <http://www.mono-project.com/>
<czester> Skrzyp: Chyba mam, a co?
<Skrzyp> czester: bo ja rssy przegladam na komorce
<qermit> Skrzyp: nie? przecież jest tam odrazu moduł do blogaska i komentarze
<czester> Skrzyp: Mam całe.
<Skrzyp> i nie mam jak otwierac stron, bo mi aplikacje zamyka
<Skrzyp> no to super
<Skrzyp> qermit: ja chce na tym zrobic strone biblioteki szkolnej, i sie zastanawiam czy sie nadaje
<czester> Nadaje się tak jak wszystko
<czester> Kwestia tego jak to sobie porobisz.
<qermit> Skrzyp: ja bym wolał strone zrobić w dziango
<Skrzyp> czester: na tym nawet whitehouse.gov stoi :P
<qermit> Skrzyp: też mają blogaska?
<Skrzyp> qermit: nie znam pythona, mam go gdzies
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam blogaska
<czester> Ja mam ale nie piszę w nim o sobie
<czester> :D
<Dreadlish> próby stworzenia go Skrzyp wie na czym sie skończyły :D
<Skrzyp> qermit: tak, slit blogasek obamy i 100 komciow na godzine :P
<czester> DO tego załozyłem pamiętnik
<Dreadlish> ale w ogóle
<czester> http://instagr.am/p/BeRzE/
<czester> ;-)
<Dreadlish> próby zrobienia bloga skończyły się ładnym phpinfo
<Skrzyp> czester: taki pisany recznie, czy w vimie?
<Dreadlish> na dreadlish.co.cc
<czester> Skrzyp: vide zdjęcie
<Skrzyp> czester: kliknij zdjecie w tty przy instalacji Debiana. Powodzenia
<KoYoT> dzieki
<czester> Skrzyp: http://distillery.s3.amazonaws.com/media/2011/02/08/f86442e404dd43aba285008390d4356d_7.jpg
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/4kpmtjy> (at distillery.s3.amazonaws.com)
<czester> :D
<czester> Na komórce sobie włącz ;-P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ZALOZ SE JOGGERA!
<Skrzyp> czester: recznie przepisze link? :D
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie mam telefonu na karte żeby wysłać eska
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: na abonament tez moze byc
<Dreadlish> czester: makbuk pro którego sam sobie sprzedałeś?
<czester> Skrzyp: Mogę Ci mailem wysłać.
<czester> :D
<czester> Dreadlish: Raczej.
<Dreadlish> dobra, nie narzekam na brak funduszy
<Skrzyp> czester: podasz i za pol godziny jak wskocze w gnome
<czester> Skrzyp: Spoko
<Dreadlish> chociaż jakbym sprzedał to co mam w moim pokoju oprócz pcta i netbooka to by mi wystarczyło na macbooka
<czester> raczej stąd się nie wyniosę
<Skrzyp> PO CO ON SCIAGA CALEGO OPENOFFICE'A?!
<Dreadlish> albo bym sprzedał akordeon
<Dreadlish> sam kosztuje 3400 :D
<Skrzyp> I tak zaraz wypierdole na rzecz libreoffice
<czester> Dreadlish: Po chuj Ci akordeon? Jesteś cyganem i grasz po tramwajach?
<Dreadlish> czester: nie, tylko szkołe muzyczną na nim skończyłem
<Dreadlish> czester: i czasem gram
<czester> :D
<qermit> Dreadlish: dobry jest jako krzesło?
<czester> :D
<czester> qermit: LOL
<czester> :D
<Dreadlish> qermit: za niski
<qermit> Dreadlish: to go sprzedaj
<Dreadlish> bym musiał 240basów ( taki kolos dla 2,20) żebym mógł siedzieć
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nie lepiej se kupic aranzer Korga, ktory robi za wszystki instrumenty? I ma jeszcze bajery typu sekwencer i MIDI
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: nie. to jest dla lamerów
<Skrzyp> Moj wujek taki ma, i wyczynia na nim one-man-band
<Skrzyp> a jest profesjonalnym muzykiem
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: ta, chyba ze wsi...
<qermit> Skrzyp: a ma gitarę z klawiszami i wąsik na przedzie?
<foreste> xd
<Skrzyp> Takie wielkie bydlo z 40'000 przyciskow, ekranem dotykowym, wlasnym OSem i slotem na usb... :P
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: wiesz no - porządny zespół sie nie opiera na durnym urządzeniu
<Dreadlish> tylko na tym że ktoś umi grać
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: wiem
<Skrzyp> wiem
<Dreadlish> bo na tym to nie sztuka zagrać
<qermit> Skrzyp: a pizze robi?
<Skrzyp> ale on ma cala orkiestre i zespol
<Skrzyp> qermit: nie, placki i herbate
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: mi na całe wesele wystarczy akordeon, gitara i jakaś perkusja
<qermit> a mnie wódka
<Dreadlish> i nie trzeba żadnego syntezatora, aranżera czy jak to sie gówno nazywa
<Dreadlish> i jak prąd wysiądzie to można dalej jechać :D
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: trojkat elektryczny :P
<Skrzyp> albo telefon i DTMF :D
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: gitara realnie elektryczna
<qermit> 4 stacje dyskietek
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: trzeba ubrac rekawice izolacyjne do grania :S
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: wystarczy sucha szmatka
<Skrzyp> qermit: i 2 stacje blu-srej
<Dreadlish> ja tam planuje zrobić ładnie odtwarzacz cd
<Dreadlish> marki Dreadlish & LG ;d
<Skrzyp> lol, "Pobieranie pliku 504 z 504, (pozostalo 0s)"
<Dreadlish> :D
<foreste> gitara elektryczna pod napeciem
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: czyli spray i logo "Big D" ? :P
<foreste> 2000v xd
<Skrzyp> zamiast LG to LD
<Dreadlish> albo marki sony, lg and dreadlish
<Dreadlish> z nagrywarką cd
<Dreadlish> :D
<foreste> lg firma ze wsi :P
<Skrzyp> dobra, ile te je(...)ne pakiety sie beda rozpakowywac na 2x2ghz athlon amd64 i 3gb ram? :P
<Skrzyp> foreste: ano
<Skrzyp> i tak szajsunga nie przebije
<Dreadlish> albo lg, sony, lite-on and dreadlish, czyli bydle na któro nie mam kasy
<Skrzyp> chociaz, wszystko z Korei nawet gorsze od ChRL
<foreste> sprzet lg jest awaryjny ;x
<Skrzyp> foreste: on jest fabrycznie w trybie awaryjnym
<Dreadlish> foreste: mój napęd cd od lg pracuje już 10 lat bez przerwy i dalej wszystko czyta
<foreste> bo to zwazek producentow made in china xd
<foreste> .i felernyy maja serwis w polsce
<Skrzyp> heh
<Skrzyp> wymyslilem kolejny serwis po UseLinux
<foreste>  i dodatku maja droszy sprzet niz konkurecja
<Dreadlish> ja nie mam nic od lg prócz napędu cd
<Skrzyp> zrobimy normalnie siatke typu JoeMonster
<Skrzyp> Serwis pt. "A co na to kierowca autobusu?"
<Skrzyp> Naszlo mnie, jak dzisiaj wracalem autobusem
<Skrzyp> byl straszny tlok
<Skrzyp> nagle gosciu wyhmaowal
<Skrzyp> i wpadlem na jakiegos mohera
<Skrzyp> a ona na mnie z morda "a moze by tak przepraszam" i sie pulta
<Skrzyp> a ja do niej "a co na to kierowca autobusu"
<foreste> kupilem samnsung writer master lightscribe o 15zl niz taka saama nagrywarka lg i dodatku dziala mi juz 4 lata ;]
<foreste> a lg/liteony max 6 miesiecy i zlom xd
<Skrzyp> oja, ale w Radio Zet cisna
<KoYoT> mam pytanko do Was odnosnie nowej upgrade ubu
<Skrzyp> KoYoT: F*ck Ubu. Use Debian
<KoYoT> teraz mi wyskoczylo ze chce wywalic calego openoffice
<Skrzyp> Dobra, co chcesz
<Skrzyp> A...
<foreste> oo ssie xd
<Skrzyp> Bo ci kaze dac Libreoffice
<KoYoT> yhy
<KoYoT> no o to mi chodzilo
<foreste> lo the best xd
<Skrzyp> foreste: powiedz to mojemu d-i, ktore zassalo oo z przyleglosciami a za 5minut go wywali :P
<KoYoT> czasem sie posypie po upgrade, a teraz musze tego uniknąc
<KoYoT> jak sie libreoffice ma w starciu z openoffice?
<Skrzyp> KoYoT: bo sie nie uczywa systemow, ktore maja skokowe wydania
<foreste> szczerze ?
<Skrzyp> nawet nawet
<foreste> nic
<Skrzyp> ja na nim prezentacje robilem
<Skrzyp> i ok
<foreste> libre i oo
<foreste> to samo
<jacekowski> foreste: ja mam asusa
<foreste> i ten sam wlasciciel
<Skrzyp> fajne nowe mockupy do nastepnej wersji LO
<jacekowski> foreste: jednego starego CD ktory jest w chuj glosny
<jacekowski> ale dziala
<jacekowski> i nowe z lightscribe ktore tez dziala
<jacekowski> i nawet nie jest glosne
<foreste> ja wlasnie zastanawiam
<foreste> czemu libre ofice jest
<czester> Poważnie, ktoś kiedyś zrobił użytek z lightscribe?
<foreste> i=jak jest nie wolny
<jacekowski> bo open office jest be bo jest od oracle
<foreste> jacekowski:  nie
<jacekowski> tak
<Skrzyp> hmmm...
<Skrzyp> Powiedzcie mi
<foreste> bo
<jacekowski> libreoffice to fork openoffice
<Dreadlish> jak ja dawno nie siedziałem na windowsie robiąc normalne rzeczy
<Skrzyp> Bedzie mozliwosc zrobieniqa gnome a'la Mac OS 9 (ten stary?)
<kklimonda> jacekowski: na fork OOo się długo zanosiło
<foreste> oracle ma ma prawa do libre
<Skrzyp> wbar+globalmenu+metacity+gtk
<kklimonda> jacekowski: tak naprawdę żadna z głównych dystrybucji nie dostarczały czystego OOo tylko OOo z patchami od go-oo.org
<Skrzyp> tylko potrzebne mi beda motywy do gtk i metacity i ta zajefajna czcionka
<foreste> b uzywa kodu oracle
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: zamiast globalmenu użyj tego nowego cudu Canonical
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: działa z większą ilością aplikacji, i nie jest hakiem ;)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: a jak sie to nazywa?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: i do debiana wjedzie? :P
<kklimonda> a bo ty się upierasz na debiana.
<kklimonda> do opensuse wchodzi
 * Skrzyp sie upiera na Debianie
<kklimonda> ale z debianem to ciężko powiedzieć, bo trzeba gtk spatchować.
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: sid, sid
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ale to są polityczne decyzje ;)
<Skrzyp> :P
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: moze zagladne do jebu na 11.04
<foreste> moge wkleic tekst ?
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: applet dla gnome nazywa się chyba appmenu-gtk
<czester> Rozumiem, że Libreoffice powstało, bo komuś nie wystarczyło, że OO.org jest za darmo?:D
<kklimonda> foreste: jak dużo to nie
<kklimonda> czester: napisałem dlaczego powstało
<kklimonda> czester: a nie, napisałem czym jest.
<Skrzyp> czester: LO powstalo, bo devovie OO sie wqwili, ze Oracle wzielo
<kklimonda> czester: powstało bo Sun nie był zbyt zainteresowany patchami od społeczności
<kklimonda> czester: a potem, gdy Oracle go przejeło, to wszyscy się już ostatecznie wkurzyli
<Skrzyp> /sSun/
<Skrzyp> s/Sun/Oracle/
<foreste> http://wklej.org/id/475492/
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ogólnie tutaj  http://lizards.opensuse.org/2011/02/07/appmenu-gtk-and-indicator-appmenu jest napisane jak całość do opensuse portują, i co się składa na to
<foreste> stopka libre office
<kklimonda> foreste: no i?
<foreste> oracle prawnie prawa do libre
<Skrzyp> musze sobie w mozgu zmienic keymape z desktopowej na laptopowa
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: ja teraz nieklikaty, bo w boxie d-i siedze
<kklimonda> foreste: nie ma
<foreste> lub go zablokowac
<Skrzyp> foreste: GPL!
<kklimonda> foreste: Oracle ma copyright na kod OOo
<kklimonda> foreste: ale OOo jest wydany na SPL, więc nie mogą go zabrać nikomu
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ach, to kliknij potem ;)
<foreste> to jest posrane xd
<kklimonda> czemu?
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: teraz pukam w monitor
<Skrzyp> i nie dziala :P
<Skrzyp> o, skonczyl odpakowywyac, teraz bedzie konfigurowac...
<foreste> ma prawa ale i niema dziwne xd
<kklimonda> foreste: Oracle ma prawo zrobić wszystko z OOo
<kklimonda> foreste: ale nie może zmienić licencji wstecz
<kklimonda> foreste: więc to co wydano na SPL, zostaje wolne i otwarte po wsze czasy.
<kklimonda> foreste: na tym właśnie polega wolność, jaką dają te licencje.
<foreste> ja chyba rc mam ;P
<Skrzyp> O FAK!!!!
<Skrzyp> Wlasnie se przypomnialem
<jacekowski> foreste: to co juz wydali na GPL zostaje na GPL
<Dreadlish> dajcie coś za pld bo coś czuje że go za cholere nie wymęcze
<jacekowski> foreste: i tego nie moga cofnac
<Skrzyp> ze ja tu na kompie mialem 10GB muzyki
<Skrzyp> i wszystko poszlo sie rypac
<foreste> xd
<Skrzyp> dobrze przynajmniej, ze jest na plytach po domu rozsiane
<Skrzyp> ale bedzie trza pol dnia zgrywac i sortowac
<foreste> 10gb piratow xd
<Skrzyp> foreste: stary sciagal, ja umywam laoki
<Skrzyp> ale najgorsze
<Skrzyp> ze dziewczyna miala na wiosne przyjsc pozgrywac sobie
<Skrzyp> i powie
<Skrzyp> ze ja w balona zrobilem
<foreste> ja zadnych mp3 niemam
<Dreadlish> foreste: to masz biede
<Skrzyp> foreste: wszystko z lasta? :P
<foreste> oprocz mp3
<kklimonda> to nie są "piraty" a ściąganie muzyki z internetu to nie jest "piractwo"
<foreste> energy 2000
<foreste> xd
<kklimonda> piractwo to porywanie statków u wybrzeży Afryki, i zabijanie zakładników
<Skrzyp> Kurde, czemu d-i nie ma opcji wyboru grub-legacy? :/
<Enlik> Trza se jakąś muzykę puścić
<foreste> to czemu policja lazi po do mach szuka mp3 ;x
<foreste> ?
<kklimonda> foreste: nie szuka
<kklimonda> foreste: szukają oprogramowania
 * Enlik słucha Wael Kfoury - Min Ba3ed Alf Nhar
<kklimonda> foreste: w Polsce sprawa ściągania muzyki z internetu jest bardzo... rozmyta.
<kklimonda> foreste: pozatym, nawet jeżeli komuś udowodnią, że muzykę udostępniał (co nie jest już legalne) to to dalej nie jest piractwo
<foreste> a i filmy njibyy mozna sciagac ?
<kklimonda> gdyż "piractwo to porywanie statków u wybrzeży Afryki, i zabijanie zakładników"
<Dreadlish> nom.
<foreste> boe -.-
<foreste> boze
<Dreadlish> ściągasz to co ci dadzą
<kklimonda> poważnie, porównanie dzieciaka który ściąga muzykę i filmy z internetu, to człowieka który z karabinem porywa statki to wymysł koncernów
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> które starają się (nieudolnie zresztą, kto by nie chciał być cyberpiratem?) nagiąć prawo, i takie nazywanie ludzi łamiących prawo im w tym pomaga.
<czester> kklimonda: Oczywiście nie da się tego porównać, aczkolwiek moralnie jest to niepoprawne
<kklimonda> foreste: można - nie można ich rozpowszechniać.
<kklimonda> czester: jeżeli prawdą jest, że można ściągać (nie rozpowszechniać) w ramach "użytku własnego" czy jak się to zwie, to nie jest to niepoprawne moralnie.
<czester> kklimonda: Możnaby dużo rozprawiać
<kklimonda> a to fakt
<czester> Ja tam kupuję płyty.
<czester> Fakt, że nie wszystko co mam na dysku zostało kupione
<czester> Ale staram się te fajniejsze kupować
<kklimonda> ja nie kupuję, ale też prawie zupełnie nie mam muzyki na dysku
<czester> Ja lubię słuchać.
<kklimonda> większość tego co mam, jest legalna. A zazwyczaj słucham last.fm, czy pandory
<czester> pandory? how come?
<czester> Pandora sprawdza po ip gdzie jesteś...
<foreste> last fm nie slucham ;d
<foreste> bo net nie pozwala
<czester> kklimonda: Proxy czy siedzisz w US&A?
<foreste> limit 10gb xd
<foreste> na miech ;x
<kklimonda> czester: za last.fm czasem płacę, z pandory korzystałem przez proxy, ale parę miesięcy temu przestałem bo player flashowy mnie do pasji doprowadzał
<kklimonda> a szkoda, bo pandora bardzo ładnie muzykę dobiera
<kklimonda> długo słuchałem jeszcze darmowego radia magnatune
<kklimonda> ale jakiś czas temu dodali strasznie długie reklamy do każdego utworu
<kklimonda> (swoją drogą z magnatune sporo muzyki kupiłem)
<foreste> a jak jest muzyka udostepniana ?
<czester> Bo Pandora tylko w USA jest dostępna...
<foreste> legalna jest
<foreste> ?
<Skrzyp> No i ch***a se kliknę
<Skrzyp> a ja się dziwie co mi tak szybko sie system pobiera :P
<foreste> tzn udostepniana przez firmy
<Skrzyp> nie pobrał GNOME i spółki
<czester> Mmmm
<foreste> xd
<kklimonda> foreste: Pandora jest legalna w USA
<czester> Soczysty kurczaczek
<czester> :D
<kklimonda> foreste: działają jako stacja radiowa
<kklimonda> więc mają dostęp do *całej* muzyki
<foreste> bo sciagam mixy energy 2000
<czester> foreste, kklimonda http://blog.pandora.com/faq/contents/79.html
<Dreadlish> tehhchhhchno
<kklimonda> ale nie można ściągać muzyki, ani wybierać czego się chce słuchać (i jest parę innych ograniczeń)
<foreste> z strony clubu energy2000 xd
<kklimonda> czester: to dlatego, że USA to chyba jedyny kraj, w którym jest prawo dające stacjom internetowym dostęp do całej muzyki, pod warunkiem płacenia za nią stałej opłaty
<Dreadlish> heh
<kklimonda> pandora płaci $0.50 od każdego $1 za muzykę
<czester> kklimonda: Szczerze?
<Dreadlish> u nas to cie zaraz zaiks złapie
<czester> To np. w sklepie też mogę sobie grać cokolwiek bo płacimy ZAiKSowi "czynsz"
<czester> kklimonda: Akurat to się płaci od powierzchni lokalu
<qermit> czester: cokolwiek? a jeżeli ktoś nie podpisał umowy z zakisem?
<czester> To mamy go w dupie
<czester> ;-P
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jak się tego tasksela obsługiwało? Ja wybieram desktop envir. a ten mi myśli chwilkę i wychodzi
<qermit> czester: a jeżeli on nie jest gejem?
<qermit> w sumie ciekawe jak to z prawnego puktu wygląda
<czester> WTF?
<czester> Kto nie jest w ZAiKS?
<czester> :D
<czester> qermit: Z tego co widzę pobierają opłaty też za twórców niezrzeszonych
<kklimonda> czester: pandora płaci jako "internetowa stacja radiowa" a nie jako lokal
<czester> Taki twórca ma 5 lat na to, żeby się zgłosić po swoje pieniądze
<czester> kklimonda: Wiem. Możliwe, że u nas po prostu nie ma takiego prawa.
<kklimonda> czester: dlatego mówię, że USA to chyba jedyny kraj, który coś takiego ma :)
<czester> qermit: Czyli masz odpowiedz na to co jest jak kogoś nie ma w zaiksie ;-P
<kklimonda> możliwe, że UK i Niemcy mają coś podobnego, bo Last.fm ma w tych trzech krajach darmowe radio przez stronę i desktopowego playera
<czester> kklimonda: Last.fm w tych krajach utrzymuje się z reklam
<czester> Tzn. opłaca co trzeba pokazując reklamy
<kklimonda> swoją drogą last.fm ma same złe wieści
<czester> Dlaczego?
<kklimonda> ostatnio wyłaczyli radio w playerze dla telefonów dla niepłącących użytkowników.
<czester> A to coś czytałem
<czester> Nie używam tego więc mi to zwisa
<kklimonda> więc od jakiegoś czasu wszystkie zmiany jakie wprowadzają w radiu są na niekorzyść użytkowników
<czester> kklimonda: Widocznie im się nie opłaca.
<kklimonda> masa ludzi się wścieka
<kklimonda> czester: nie przeczę - ale to dowód na to, że lepiej od razu zacząć z opłatami, niż wszystko powolutku wyłączać dla niepłacących :)
<czester> kklimonda: Cóż. Chcieli dobrze...
<kklimonda> a, jak wiemy, dobrymi chęciami piekło jest wybrukowane.
<czester> No podobno.
<kklimonda> sprawdzałem ;)
<czester> :-P
<czester> Ja też, nie martw się ;-P
<czester> Ale...
<czester> Tak można o całym open source powiedzieć ;-P
<kklimonda> zrobienie startupu w którym musisz z branżą muzyczną działać to samobójstwo ;)
<czester> Ciekawe kiedy się skończy darmowa sielanka ;-P
<czester> E.
<czester> Wszystko co jest za darmo w końcu będzie płatne bo ktoś zobaczy w tym interes.
<Stirlitz> a coś mi tak pachniało makiem spod konsoli ;)
<Skrzyp> Kurde, piernicze, ssę live-debian-xfce i stawiam jak biały człowiek
<Skrzyp> a nie jakieś pitu-pitu netinstall
<kklimonda> czester: a w open source nie chodzi o darmowość, tylko o otwartość.
<kklimonda> czester: i ruch foss będzie powoli w tym kierunku migrować.
<Dreadlish> sama nazwa mówi
<Dreadlish> OPEN
<czester> kklimonda: Hahahahahahahaha
<kklimonda> czester: to nie zdarzy się dzisiaj, i nie za rok
<jacekowski> akurat w foss chodzi o darmowosc i open source
<Stirlitz> hmm last fm to chyba wspólną walutę wprowadziło
<czester> kklimonda: Sugerujesz, że użytkownicy nadal będą zadowoleni jeśli linux byłby nadal otwarty ale płatny? Nie sądzę.
<kklimonda> czester: z tego linuksa? nie
<czester> kklimonda: Z jakiegokolwiek
<Stirlitz> szkoda że w zł nie mozna zapłacić albo w rupiach ;>
<kklimonda> czester: tak
<czester> kklimonda: Nie sądzę.
<kklimonda> czester: nie mniej zadowoleni niż z windowsa, czy maka
<kklimonda> czester: zresztą linux jako taki płatny nie będzie.
<czester> No nie wdawajmy się w detale
<kklimonda> czester: ale co lepszy soft? pewnie w jakiś sposób będzie opłacany
<czester> Linux jako ogół systemu
<kklimonda> bo nie da się dobrego softu utrzymywać za darmo, i coraz więcej ludzi zaczyna to rozumieć.
<czester> Uogólnijmy linuksa jako ubuntu
<kklimonda> (dobrego softu desktopowego)
<anemus> zawsze będzie soft eksperymentalny i komercyjny...
<czester> Np. jakbym miał zapłacić za Ubuntu to serio, jestem zadowolony, że kupiłem komputer z systemem za 5000zł
<qermit> kklimonda: da się
<kklimonda> zresztą w ogóle softu dobrego nie utrzyma się za darmo - mało jaki soft serwerowy jest dzisiaj pisany przez ludzi za darmo
<qermit> kklimonda: nie da się wsparcia za darmo robić
<czester> Da się
<kklimonda> qermit: rozwijać dobrego softu też się nie da.
<czester> Ale nikt nie będzie chciał tak pracować.
<czester> Utopia to tylko teoria
<kklimonda> qermit: na jaki serwer się nie spojrzy to jest open source, ale rozwijany przez ludzi którzy za to dostają kasę.
<kklimonda> od firm, z consultingu etc.
<qermit> no to mówię, kasa jest ze wsparcia
<Stirlitz> o np http://www.canonical.com/enterprise-services/ubuntu-advantage/landscape
<qermit> technicznego, merytorycznego .....
<czester> duchowego ;-P
<qermit> też
<kklimonda> ja ostatnio napisałem z nudów zalążek emulatora landscape ;)
<foreste> xd
<qermit> http://openvpn.net/
<kklimonda> zrobiłem rejestrację i logowanie maszyn, z ciekawości jak to działa
<anemus> soft można sprzedawać nawet jak ma bezpłatną wersję
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: canonical w ogóle dostarcza fajny pakiet - ale drogo dosyć.
<kklimonda> anemus: nie da się
<tar-gz> Re
<kklimonda> anemus: tzn. nie jak soft jest na wolnej licencji
<czester> kklimonda: Nie wierzę w taki altruizm
<jacekowski> kklimonda: ludzie to kupia
<kklimonda> anemus: a nie, że ma bezpłatną wersję, i inną wersję która jest płatna, i bardziej rozbudowana.
<qermit> podwójne licencjonowanie
<czester> kklimonda: Kiedyś przyjdzie wpisać klucz rejestracyjny do linuksa
<czester> kklimonda: I wtedy ludzie będą narzekać jak chuj.
<kklimonda> czester: nie przyjdzie.
<jacekowski> czester: albo i nie
<qermit> do biznesu płatna, do użytku prywatnego bezpłatna
<anemus> kklimonda, da się
<jacekowski> czester: bo moze dojdziemy do tego ze soft bedzie rozwijany barterowo
<kklimonda> czester: ale kiedyś przyjdzie wpisać klucz rejestracyjny do gry, czytnika news, klienta poczty.
<jacekowski> kazdy daje cos za darmo
<foreste> open suse i sled to samo
<jacekowski> i dostaje cos innego
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, drogo?
<kklimonda> czester: ew. ludzie będą płacić za rozwijanie jakiegoś ficzera
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: $130/komputer/rok to sporo
<czester> Ale będą musieli płacić ;-)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, chyba dla forumów na przemo :-)
<kklimonda> czester: no i większości ludzi to nie przeszkadza.
<qermit> kklimonda: 10 patyków za serwer który ci krocie przynosi?
<Stirlitz> to 10 dolców na miesiąc, fistaszki
<qermit> miesięcznie
<czester> kklimonda: Nie przeszkadza im teraz póki taki stan nie istnieje.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: dla małej firmy, która ma 2-3 serwery, to bardzo dużo
<qermit> kklimonda: mała firma tego nie potrzebuje
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: albo 1 serwer, i 5-6 desktopów
<kklimonda> qermit: to jest odpowiedź canonical dla AD
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ale wtedy po co im
<Stirlitz> ja tu widzę zastosowanie od nastu, więc pewnie w przyszłym roku ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: by mieć centralny system do aktualizacji komputerów, i ich zarządzania
<tar-gz> kklimonda: Ty jesteś tu guru, używasz KDE?
<Stirlitz> ja tylko o serwerach...
<qermit> kklimonda: w labie np używamy puppet do linuxa a do windowsa wpkg
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: pewnie, za $130 od komputera to nikt tego nie kupi dla ~6-7 maszyn
<czester> kklimonda: To też zależy jaka branża, jakie zyski
<qermit> kklimonda: zresztą pewnei da sie negocjować z nimi
<qermit> jak masz 1000 komputrów
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, najtańszy dedyk to jakies 20 dolców przy 5 to juz 100... więc 10%
<kklimonda> qermit: ale wątpię by przy takiej ilości
<czester> kklimonda: Są ludzie, którzy liczą każdą złotówkę, ale są też tacy, którzy chcą mieć zrobione i koniec. Cena ma drugorzędne znaczenie.
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie
<czester> kklimonda: Ja np. ostatnio konfigurowałem router za 100zł ;-P
<tar-gz> kklimonda: a nie wiesz może, nie czytałeś jak "odchudzić" KDE?
<Stirlitz> czester, a co w tym dziwnego?
<kklimonda> tar-gz: nie - zapytaj Quintasana jak będzie
<czester> tar-gz: Kup lepszy sprzęt.
<czester> Stirlitz: Za 15 minut miłej pogawędki? Jak dla mnie fajnie ;-)
<tar-gz> czester: ja musiałbym cały zmienić.
<Stirlitz> czester, normalnie bym rzekł
<qermit> ludzi teraz stać na obsługę techniczną
<Stirlitz> chyba ze robisz koledze przy wódce
<czester> Stirlitz: O w życiu ;-P
<kklimonda> swoją drogą ciekawe czy pracują nad launchpadem dla windowsa
<Stirlitz> juz nie masz kolegów, wiem
<kklimonda> to by było coś fajnego
<kklimonda> landscape*
<czester> Stirlitz: Oj mam, im robię za darmo.
<kklimonda> ugh, zawsze mi się mylą
<qermit> Stirlitz: ni ni nie, on teraz ma tylko kolegow
<czester> hehehehe
<czester> Ej, a taka mądra dyskusja była...
<czester> ;-)
<kklimonda> swoją drogą jak się wpkg sprawuje teraz?
<czester> wco?;-P
<Tyczek> Tum, tum.
<kklimonda> jak parę lat temu używałem, to  było strasznie toporne
<qermit> kklimonda: nprawdę fajnie. ktoś ostatnio napisał wpkg-gp i na windows7 x64 też działa
<qermit> kklimonda: interfejsu graficznego to to nie ma ale i tak jest fajnie
<czester> O. Takie repo dla windows?
<kklimonda> qermit: widze, że dalej pojawia się brzydki dialog przy logowaniu?
<qermit> kklimonda: jaki dialog?
<czester> A propos. Na razie jestem rozczarowany Mac App Store.
<kklimonda> czester: darmowy deployment dla windowsa - AD dla ubogich
<kklimonda> qermit: http://wpkg.org/images/d/d6/Logon1.png
<qermit> http://code.google.com/p/wpkg-gp/
<anemus> czester, i ty brutusie...
<kklimonda> qermit: myślałem, że może udało im się to zgrać tak by zachowywało się jak AD, bardziej zintegrować z klientami
<kklimonda> qermit: wow
<czester> Żaden tam Brutusie
<kklimonda> qermit: tego właśnie mi brakowało. Super
<czester> Po prostu szczerze mówiąc nic w nim nie ma...
<Tyczek> A aplikacje od lizania wyświetlacza?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: gem install -v=2.3.4 rails
<czester> Na Maca jest dużo fajnych aplikacji darmowych
<czester> Ale ich w ogóle nie ma w Mac App Store
<Tyczek> A mac... ;p
<czester> Raczej są programy bezużyteczne, których twórcy stwierdzili, że napiszą byle gówno i zgarną siano bo frajerstwo kupi i tak
<Dreadlish> poszło
<Dreadlish> tylko chwile poczekaj
<qermit> kklimonda: musze tylko to zintegrować z instalką windowsa i będzie git malyna
<kklimonda> czester: bez przesady - jest tam trochę klasyków
<Dreadlish> bo kolega zawala mi 33% ramu
<Dreadlish> i mu chyba powiem o sqlite
<czester> kklimonda: Tzn?
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, jakby takie ovh oferowało landscape "na klik" to pewnie już bym dawno używał, w końcu to klient płaci
<Stirlitz> poza tym pewnie by sobie jakies lepsze ceny wynegocjowali
<czester> kklimonda: Świetny klient Twittera. Co jeszcze?:>
<qermit> Stirlitz: napisz do nich
<kklimonda> qermit: jak instalujesz windowsy?
<qermit> kklimonda: automatycznie, przez sieć
<czester> kklimonda: No dobra, drugi to stuffit expander, ale reszta to jakaś żenada
<kklimonda> qermit: ale przez wds, czy za pomocą tego rozwiązania opartego o sambę i linuksa?
<Stirlitz> qermit, przerabiałem ostatnio chłodzenie w rbx-3, dziekuję
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: masz pan swoje gemy
<qermit> kklimonda: samba, i własny serwer TFTP
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ovh to przecież dedyki?
<czester> Zresztą jak patrzę ile mam w moich ulubionych programach skrótów do niestandardowych, darmowych aplikacji to...
<czester> Są aż 3
<czester> :D
<qermit> kklimonda: + prosty panel w dziango
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: co za problem zainstalować landscape-client, i skonfigurować? 5 minut
<kklimonda> qermit: ach
<kklimonda> ja używałem.. jak się to zwało kurde
<qermit> ris4linux?
<kklimonda> całkiem fajny system
<kklimonda> nie
<qermit> unattended costam?
<kklimonda> nom
<kklimonda> unattended :)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: jak się wprowadzało z palca komputer w stan wstrzymania?
<qermit> ja nie umialem tamtych skonfigurować by kazda maszyna dynamicznie parametry swoje dostawala to swoje napisalem
<kklimonda> to było dawno ;)
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: pm-suspend
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: ale to zakładając, że masz go zainstalowanego
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: jest kilka innych rozwiązań
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, w tym ze klient dostaje jedną fakturę, i kiedy chce robi on/off
<kklimonda> Skrzyp: możesz spróbować ręcznie wysłać odpowiedni sygnał do /proc/ coś tam
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ach
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: to faktycznie by było fajne
<kklimonda> (chociaż nie widzę czemu by druga faktura miała być probleme dla firmy która może $130 wyrzucić na landscape+support)
<Stirlitz> da sie to kupic w Polsce?
<kklimonda> tak
<kklimonda> tzn. w Polscej jak w Polsce
<kklimonda> canonical sprzedaje to przez ich store, który jest w uk zarejestrowany chyba
<Stirlitz> ta ale przelewy pajpalami itp, zawierucha, ovh jest tylko przykładem ale fakture dostajesz z polski i płatnosci z polskich banków mtransferami czy podobnie
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: można normalnie przelewem do uk płacić, to nie jest takie upierdliwe od kiedy jesteśmy w unii
<Stirlitz> poza tym duzi moga więcej wiec pewnie cenowo by zeszli, i kwestia on/off
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: albo w ogóle kartą kredytową
<kklimonda> ale fakt, mało jaka firma w polsce ma taki wymysł :d
<kklimonda> co jest absurdalne swoją drogą
<Stirlitz> widac jeszcze nie ma zapotrzebowania, wiesz ubuntu na serwer sie nie nadaje
<kklimonda> bo to najlepszy sposób na płacenie za stuff w necie
<krzakx> na czym polega mostkowanie? mam portal na Joomla a chce zrobic forum na SMF
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: za to ubuntu advantage płaci się za cały rok z góry - wątpię by się dało on/off
<krzakx> jak zrobic zeby uzytkownicy zarejestrowani w J! byli automatycznie zarejestrowanie w SMF ?
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, ovh nawet łindołsy na miesiac sprzedaje, więc sie da
<kklimonda> krzakx: nie mam pojęcia co to smf, ani co znaczy w tym kontekście mostkowanie.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: amazon sprzedaje windowsy na godziny
<krzakx> simple machine forum
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, na dedykach?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: amazon sprzedaje instancje w chmurze, więc to bardziej jak vps
<kklimonda> dedyki are so yesterday ;)
<Stirlitz> no, o to mi chodzilo
<qermit> ovh też ma swoje vpsy na godziny
<Stirlitz> zaczynaja mnie przerazac te chmury
<kklimonda> krzakx: mostkowanie to pewnie sposób w jaki rejestracja przeprowadzana jest od azu w obu bazach
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: mnie właśnie nie
<czester> Stirlitz: Czarne chmury:-P
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: tzn. jako konsumenta tak
<qermit> Stirlitz: nie martw sie, kiedyś przyjdzie deszcz
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale od strony technicznej uważam, że to genialna sprawa.
<kklimonda> no i jest jeszcze prywatna chmura ;)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, jasne, dla "normalnych" klientów genialne, gorzej z rzeźbiarstwem ;)
<Tyczek> Wszystko w chmurze, tylko w jaki.
<Tyczek> ;P
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale właśnie tam można super rzeźbić :)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: to strasznie elastyczne bestie są
<Stirlitz> a jak to "sieciowo" wygląda? w sensie jakiejs bardziej porypanej konfiguracji typu kilkadziesiąt tuneli typu chocby ipsec?
<qermit> Stirlitz: pewnei nie ma problemu, bo system myśli że to zwykła maszyna
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: dodałem komentarz na twoim wiki. mam nadzieję, że angielski jest na przyzwoitym poziomie. :-)
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: dzięki wielkie
<termi> kklimonda: pokaz linka do tego wiki
<kklimonda> termi: https://wiki.ubuntu.com/KrzysztofKlimonda/MOTUApplication
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: sieciowo to wygląda zupełnie inaczej niż to, do czego jesteś przyzwyczajony ;)
<termi> dziek
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale nie ma problemu z ustawieniem ipsec
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, moje przyzwyczajenia to akurat są pomijalne ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: np
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: na przykład każda instancja jest widoczna pod publicznym ip
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ale to nie jest ip które jest przypisane do twojego interfejsu ;)
<kklimonda> (pomijam, że jest jeszcze coś takiego jak elastic ip które można przepinać między instancjami - stałe ip przypisane nie do danej instancji, a do twojego konta ;))
<Stirlitz> cos jak fail over u dedyków
<qermit> kklimonda: no popatrz, mamy to na polibudzie
<qermit> na normalnych serwerach
<qermit> :P
<Stirlitz> mamy w kontekscie polibudy :-)
<anemus> nie wiem czym się fascynować
<termi> ide w kime jakis film looknac
<termi> :)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, btw napisaleś juz nowa lifere(hgw jak to skonczyć) ?
<kklimonda> anemus: ogólnie niczym nie warto się fascynować, bo wszyscy kiedyś umrzemy i tak ;)
<anemus> kklimonda, nie to miałem na myśli...
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: nie mam czasu ostatnio na nią - ciągle walczę o zmergowanie zmian do couchdb, i gryzę się w czym interfejs robić ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: jak pogoda się poprawi, to będę miał więcej energii, i wszystko to do przodu popchnę
<Stirlitz> ech na ch couchdb, zrób lekką i działającą, nie musi sznurówek przy kolnierzu wiazać
<kklimonda> ogólnie teraz mam na głowie sporo do zrobienia w Ubuntu, więc wolnego czasu na inne rzeczy mi brakuje.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no ale to by było właśnie bardzo lekkie
<kklimonda> couchdb to parę MB ramu, a jakąś bazę i tak muszę mieć
<Stirlitz> moze mi sie źle kojarzy ;)
<manishe> siema
<kklimonda> ech, co ja na to poradzę :(
<Stirlitz> wiesz ja juz chyba nie pamietam jak sie kernel kompiluje, typowy user ubuntu ;P
<Stirlitz> btw jest jakis konkurs na uptime ubuntowej maszyny?
<kklimonda> umiejętność kompilowania kernela, to jak umiejętność budowania samochodu - czasem jest potrzebne, ale nieczęsto ;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: nie - uptime maszyny interesuje już chyba tylko ludzi z ksplice :)
<Dreadlish> heh
<Dreadlish> ±ê¶æ
<Dreadlish> co wys³a³em
<Dreadlish> ?
<Dreadlish> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> utfa nie mam
<Dreadlish> ale mniejsza z tym
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: ostatnio było tyle dziur w kernelu, że jak ktoś ma duży uptime to źle to o nim świadczy ;)
<kklimonda> no chyba, że z ksplice korzysta
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, to zależy co robi to coś
<Stirlitz> jak ma jednego usera...
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: no to niezbyt ważny serwer - bo ważne serwery mają i tak failover jakiś, więc nie ma problemu z ich zrestartowaniem.
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: problem z kumulacją uptime jest taki, że po roku nie masz pojęcia czy twój serwer jest w ogóle w stanie się zbootować
<Stirlitz> heh true
<manishe> kklimonda: why? chodzi Ci o kumulacje dziesiatek poprawek?
<Stirlitz> nie kumulację, bo są na bieżąco, tylko kernel
<manishe> jak ktos ma wazne serwery, to pewnie najpierw na jednym przetestuje, zrebootuje, dziala - to mozna wgrywac na drugi serwer, z ksplice
<Stirlitz> albo nie restartuje bo sie boi :)
<Dreadlish> :D
<manishe> :D
<Stirlitz> ja taki jeden ma co sie boje ;)
<kklimonda> manishe: poprawki różnej maści, zmiany w konfiguracji, zmiany zainstalowanych pakietów.
<Stirlitz> dopóki nie przeniosę reszty usług na nastepny, bede sie modlił
<kklimonda> :)
<Stirlitz> kklimonda, to trza naprawde mocno nagrzebać w samych pakietach zeby sie nie podniósł
<ntat> `utf
<Przekliniak> utf -> ą ć ę ł ń ó ś ż ź, or żółwiątko
<manishe> Stirlitz: wiesz, podniesc sie podniesie, ale np. a tu poczta nie dziala, a tu mysql nie wstal, a tu cos innego.. taki scenariusz moze byc;)
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: w sumie wystarczy, że ci ssh się nie podniesie albo w jakiś sposób coś je przyblokuje ;)
<Stirlitz> z kernelem, cóż, w 8.04 zdaje się przy mdadm po kazdym upgrade umierało
<qermit> Stirlitz: a chodzisz do kościoła co niedziela?
<kklimonda> Stirlitz: a nawet jak się podniesie, ale coś nie będzie działać to masz na przykład rok zmian do przejrzenia
<manishe> w sumie jak napisalem wczesniej - jak admin ma drugi serwer z kopia pierwszego, to moze ta najpierw wgrywac poprawki, sprawdzic jak idzie - jak idzie to wgrywamy na main serevr
<manishe> serwer*
<Stirlitz> qermit, zawsze "bar pod cycem"
<kklimonda> a jak serwerem opiekujesz się w ramach jakiegoś zespołu to pozostaje się modlić, że ktoś /root/CHANGES.txt nie zapomniał edytować ;}
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: przejrzyj swoje uploady i zbierz jakieś komenty od innych sponsorów np. dholbacha
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: tak planuję - tumbleweed mi wisi komentarz chyba ciągle :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: ile dla ciebie zrobił uploadów?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: nie wiem - 2,3
<kklimonda> mi wszyscy robią 2,3 uploady co najwyżej ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: no to kurde za wiele nie ma do przeglądania
<ari-tczew> wiem
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: wiem, że nie ma - ale powinienem go pozaczepiać
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: kitterman miał mi dodać, napisał, że dodał a po 2 tygodniach jak mu przypomniałem to stwierdził, że coś mu się pomieszało.. wszyscy są za.. zajęci :)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: musi zmienić dilera
<kklimonda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WMKmQmkJ9gg kurde, lepsze od oryginału chyba ;)
<ari-tczew> kklimonda: w kwietniu będę tworzył aplikację do core-dev, jesteś chętny do komentarza?
<kklimonda> ari-tczew: pewnie
<qermit> ari-tczew: jakaa?
<ari-tczew> qermit: aplikacja do core-dev, na wiki.ubuntu.com
<ari-tczew> wniosek inaczej mówiąc
<qermit> aaaa
<Cent> cześć
<nox1> cześć
 * Cent dobra, idę... nie płaczcie za mną!
<nox1> czy to znaczy ze swap nie dziala? http://wklej.org/id/475553/
<jacekowski> nie
<jacekowski> tak
<fi9o> moze.
<jacekowski> ale to bez znaczenia
<fi9o> Dopelnie juz to
<fi9o> :D
<jacekowski> w twojej konfiguracji i tak by go nie uzywalo
<jacekowski> 3G ramu a uzywa tylko 750M
<jacekowski> tzn. w sumie uzywa 300M + 450M na cache i bufory
<nox1> wiesz ile mam ramu?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> 3G
<nox1> jestes pweien bez znaczenia nawet jak wlacze wysoka grafige w grze?
<jacekowski> tak
<jacekowski> nowy crysis2 uzywa 2G ramu w porywach
<Dreadlish> heh
<bt4> re
<bt4> Dreadlish: o/
<Dreadlish> bt4: o/
<nasti> exit
<dKc> dlaczego pingwin jest logiem linuxa?
<Dawidek> bo nie foka
<ari-tczew> dKc: http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Tux
<adelle25566> sluchajcie, nigdy nie mialam normalnego playera dvd to tv, czy maj±c na cd folder z divx i dwoma plikami z napisami, player zapyta sie mnie ktore wybrac?
<kklimonda> zależy od playera
<adelle25566> tzn?
<qermit> firmware
<kklimonda> adelle25566: nie ma jakiegoś jednego interfejsu, więc ciężko jest odpowiedzieć na to pytanie
<qermit> musisz przetestować
<adelle25566> a na przyklad w jakich jest?
<Stirlitz> vlc
<adelle25566> Stirlitz: chodzi mi o odtwarzacze-urz±dzenia
<KoYoT> normalna liste bedziesz mial i sam wybierasz. tak jest najczesciej
<adelle25566> a tak w ogóle, to wiêkszo¶æ odtwarzaczy wspiera czy raczej srt czy txt?
<PushUpek> to i to wspiera
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-06
<dr-house> siemka
<dr-house> czy jest tu jakieś zombie?
<dr-house> bo potrzebuje pomocy w c++
<m477> :O
<dr-house> chciałbym aby mój program wykrywał na jakim systemie się go uruchomiło i powiedzmy że jeśli jest to windows to aby cośtam uruchomił a jeśli to inny system aby uruchomił co innego
<dr-house> kumacie?
<m477> re  re kum kum
<m477> nie uruchomisz tego samego programu na linuxie i windowsie po pierwsze
<dr-house> wiem
<dr-house> i dlatego jeśli nie linux to aby co innego uruchomił
<dr-house> ale jeśli chodzi o uruchomienie już zrobionego programu to da rade
<m477> ?
<dr-house> ale nieważne
<dr-house> masz jakiś pomysł?
<dr-house> na wykrywanie systemu?
<m477> czym
<m477> piwko se walnij
<dweller> dr-house: #ifdefami lecisz
<dweller> w internecie jest masa przykładów ;f
<dr-house> spoko
<dr-house> :P
<dr-house> a jak połączyć pare binarek w jedną?
<dweller> skompilować ;f
<m477> oddzielnie?
<dr-house> a komenda jak by wyglądała?
<dweller> albo biblioteki porobić
<m477> mniam mniam
<m477> ;]
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<mefisto> Witam
<Pawlooo1984> Ma ktos namiar na jakiś program do pełnej obsługi modemu huawei e173 chodzi mi o sms krótkie kody i książka telefoniczna?
<Pawlooo1984> i dlaczego skrypty w java umiera w przegądarce 50% przypadków
<dweller> Pawlooo1984: program to dowolny do ppp zdaje się
<dweller> a java umiera bo to java
<Pawlooo1984> dzięki
<pingwin_> elo
<pingwin__> g
<sebastian_> cześć Marek
<damian0> cześć sebastian
<pingwin__> cześć
<pingwin_> Marek sprzedawca pieczarek!
<pingwin__> buda
<sebastian_> dobra nie spamować
<pingwin_> bo sebastian nas zjeeee
<pingwin__> s
<Skad> czesc
<pingwin_> jestem grze ś
<Skad> potrzebuje pomocy
<pingwin__> nick marek
<Skad> bo ja mam taki ubuntu i ono mnie sie zepsulo ;/
<Skad> pomoze ktos?
<[marek]> sd
<sebastian_> ja pomogę
<Skad> bo to taki bug mi wyskoczyl
<Skad> bo wlaczam program
<sebastian_> jaki
<Skad> i mi wyskakuje komunikat
<Skad> i jest tylko tak i nie
<Skad> i nic nie pisze
<[marek]> nie jest napisane
<dweller> ktoś ma schizofrenie
<jacekowski> hmm, czy ubuntu ma instalatora podobnego do wubi ale potrafiacego zainstalowac na normalnej partycji
<jacekowski> a nie plikopartycji
<jacekowski> tak zebym spod windowsa mogl zainstalowac ubuntu ale na swojej wlasnej partycji
<kklimonda> jacekowski: a wubi tego nie potrafi? ktoś mi ostatnio mówił, że tak zrobił - ale sam nie korzystałem nigdy.
<jacekowski> nie, wubi instaluje plikopartycje
<kklimonda> ok, to wiem - myślałem, że się dorobił opcji instalacji na partycji (co by było super)
<Thorbjorn> Ktoś z Was ma awesome?
<Enlik> kogoś na tiling wzięło :>
<kklimonda> każdego bierze na jakimś etapie ;)
<Voldenet> jacekowski: unetbootin
<Enlik> kklimonda: mnie z kilka mies. temu wzięło, nie spodobało mi się i przeszło ;)
<Voldenet> chociaż nie, tak też nie
<Voldenet> najprościej wirtualem odpalić obraz i dać mu dostęp do dysku twardego
<Enlik> nic nie idzie znaleźć w ustawieniach Firefoksa
<Enlik> bbl
<cxiv> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fyBtFQt-HNc
<kklimonda> może mnie ktoś pingnąć na kanale?
<rafalmi> hej mam pytanie - jak można zmieniać domyślną wersję Pythona z 2.7 na 3.x (lub ewentualnie odwrotnie) ?
<Dreadlish> ln
<rafalmi> ?
<Dreadlish> linkować
<rafalmi> ok tylko gdzie ten link umiescic i dokladnie do czego on ma byc?
<kklimonda> /usr/bin/python to symlink
<kklimonda> ale podmiana domyślnej wersji z 2.x na 3.x (albo odwrotnie) stworzy tylko więcej problemów
<kklimonda> aby podmienić tego symlinka w sposób trwały skorzystaj z dpkg-divert
<rafalmi> ok
<rafalmi> skoro /usr/bin/python to symlink to gdzie jest wlasciwa binarka ?
<rafalmi> dla 3.x np
<kklimonda> ls -l /usr/bin/python* ci pokaże
<rafalmi> oki dzięki
<rafalmi> czyli generalnie wszystko jest /usr/bin ?
<rafalmi> w /usr/bin
<kklimonda> tak
<rafalmi> ok
<bastetmilo> http://195.245.213.200//Ch0020
<Almon> join #debataacta
<Almon> exit
<dweller> fail
<dweller> i jeszcze z roota
<mati75> właśnie
<Thorbjorn> co tak ludzi rzuca...
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: irc sie zepsuł przez dziejsza debate. Odbija mu sie ACTA
<Thorbjorn> ;]
<psesq> przegapiłem jakąś debatę?
<Dreadlish> bastetmilo: jak zepsul?
<Voldenet> psesq: Donald się tłumaczył dlaczego ma ludzi w dupie i i tak zrobi po swojemu
<Voldenet> a.k.a. debata anty-acta
<psesq> oh
<psesq> czyli ma w dupie ciągle?
<bastetmilo> Dreadlish: to był żarcik :)
<Dreadlish> a :D
<psesq> bo coś słyszałem, że sie ponoć ruszyło
<bastetmilo> no. Niektórzy na debacie mają sandały :)
<bastetmilo> i "paczali w ACTE"
<krisss117> witam, mam problem z odtwarzaniem filmu z FTP, co kilkanaście sec się przywiesza
<bastetmilo> Thorbjorn: wiesz, miałbys choc troche przyzwoitosci i poczekał az ktos sie wykopie z kanału a nie tak sam wychodzisz :>
<Thorbjorn> może wina łącza
<krisss117> nawet jak zatrzymam na 10 min to i tak po kilkunastu sec się przywiesi
<Thorbjorn> bastetmilo: obczaj to taki chłit majketingowy był
<bastetmilo> widze wlasnie
<psesq> hehm
<Filar> "Wizjoner z Człuchowa słynie z tego, że jego przepowiednie i wizje często się sprawdzają. Na łamach "Super Expressu" [...] podwyżki cen żywności i wzrost cen paliw."
<Filar> Hahaha
<Filar> przy rządach donka raczej nietrudno przewidzieć takie rzeczy :D
<Filar> ups, źle skleiłem
<krisss117> odtwarzaliscie kiedys z ftp film przez VLC ?
<krisss117> bo mi nie odtwarza, a z totemem mam małe problemy
<Filar> Na łamach "Super Expressu" przewidział
<Filar> miało być
<Voldenet> krisss117: ja oglądałem przez smb
<Voldenet> i nfs
<krisss117> no właśnie u mnie problem występuje przez FTP :/
<krisss117> VLC wogle nie odtwarza
<Voldenet> hm...
<Voldenet> a jak to odtwarzasz?
<krisss117> a Totem coś ma problemy z bufforem
<Voldenet> ftpfs?
<mefisto> może mi ktoś pomoże, wiem wiem to jest łamanie prawa ale skąd sciągnąc audiobooki lektur typy Chłopi - dokładnie Chłopi..
<krisss117> tzn co 1min a czasami co kilka sec sie przycina i buforuje, nawet jak zatrzymam na 10 min to i tak po kilku sec potrafi dalej buffoworac
<krisss117> tak ftpfs
<Voldenet> krisss117: nie wiem jak w totemie, ale na vlc trzeba odpowiednio duży bufor dać
<Voldenet> i btw, rozumiem, że vlc z gita używasz, tak?
<krisss117> vlc przez centrum ubuntu dodałem ... jeśli o to chodzi
<Voldenet> wersja aktualna vlc ma bardzo dużo bugów
<krisss117> moja 1.1.12
<krisss117> gdzie buffor mogę zmienić
<krisss117> vlc wogle mi nie wczytuje
<Voldenet> ctrl + p
<Voldenet> pełne > wejście/kodeki
<Voldenet> moduły dostępu
<krisss117> wejscie buffora FTP mam ustawione na 600
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: używasz tilling jakiegoś?
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: windowsa
<Voldenet> bo xorg to nieudolny fork xfree
<Voldenet> krisss117: a w czym to jest?
<krisss117> w FTP
<Voldenet> bo ja mam wersję 2.1
<Voldenet> ale w czym, milisekundach
<Voldenet> sekundach
<Voldenet> godzinach świetlnych
<krisss117> mili
<krisss117> milisekundach
<Voldenet> możesz spokojnie dać 5000 tutaj
<Wizard> cześć
<krisss117> działa
<krisss117> w ustawieniach musiałem podać jeszcze login i hasło do FTP
<krisss117> totem radził sobie be tego
<krisss117> ale dziąła
<krisss117> działa
<krisss117> jeszcze raz dziękuję
<Wizard> kapitan oczywistość ratuje świat ponownie \o/
<Wizard> cześć ;)
<Voldenet> nie ma problemu
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<Voldenet> o/ kapitanie
<Voldenet> Kapitanie, mój kapitanie
<krisss117> mam jeszcze jedno pytanie, często mam nazwę pliku + komentarz
<krisss117> Podziemny kr�g PL.avi (nieprawidłowe kodowanie)
<krisss117> można coś z tym zrobić ?
<krisss117> tzn. kodowwanie jakieś zmienić ?
<Voldenet> inaczej ftp montować
<Voldenet> jak ty te pliki otwierasz?
<krisss117> hmm, mam skonfigurowany w Ubuntu jako zakładka
<Voldenet> no tak, ale to idzie jakoś przez ftpfs, autofs
<krisss117> problem występuje też w plikach z partycji Windows
<Voldenet> czy jakie magie>
<Wizard> krisss117, serwer jest twój?
<krisss117> nie
<Wizard> zapewne ci, którzy wrzucili to, wrzucili ze złym kodowaniem
<krisss117> mam Ubuntu 11.10, i GNOME 3, montuje katalog przez GNOME
<Wizard> kiedyś był taki skrypt do nautilusa "napraw kodowanie", możesz poszukać
<krisss117> nie potrafię powiedzieć czego on używa
<Wizard> oprócz tego rox robi to z automatu
<Wizard> nic nie poradzisz
<Wizard> dopóki windziarze będą wrzucać ze zjebanym kodowaniem dopóty będziesz dostawał takie krzaczory
<Wizard> chwała total commanderowi!
<Voldenet> Wizard: umm, windows 7 ładnie wszystko z utf obsługuje
<Voldenet> nawet moje 日本語 w tytułąch
<Wizard> ta, od visty to chyba naprawili
<Wizard> znaczy utf w nazwach plików to windows obsługuje od 2000 chyba
<Wizard> ale chodzi o te zjebane programy, które biorą kodowanie z ustawień językowych
<krisss117> jak otwieram plik txt z windy to w nim tez standardkowo pl znaczków nie mam :/ idzie w Linux zmienić jakieś standardowe kodowanie ?
<Wizard> a tam jeszcze w xp było cp, iirc
<Wizard> jasne
<Voldenet> locale -a
<Voldenet> jakie masz?
<Voldenet> echo $LANG
<Wizard> zapomniałem polecenia
<Wizard> część glibca, no
<Wizard> podsuńcie :D
<Wizard> i...
<Wizard> iconv
<Wizard> dzięki, Wizard
<Voldenet> i co iconv?
<Wizard> man iconv
<Voldenet> sugerujesz, żeby sobie chłop przerobił wszystkie txt na utf? :P
<Wizard> ;)
<krisss117> pl_PL.UTF-8
<Wizard> a czemu nie?
<krisss117> :/
<Wizard> jak są zakodowane cp?
<krisss117> słaby pomysł
<Wizard> to się walcie :D
<krisss117> Voldenet pl_PL.UTF-8
<Voldenet> oh, i c
<Voldenet> no cóż, ja bym domyślnego kodowania nie zmieniał, bo to tragiczny pomysł
<krisss117> aha
<Wizard> Voldenet, targiczne już jest wpadnięcie na taki pomysł ;)
<Wizard> mówię, konwertować dziadostwo i się nie przejmować
<Wizard> z debilizmem windowsa się nei wygra
<Wizard> :/
<Voldenet> uhm
<Voldenet> i notepad++ zamiast notatnika
<Voldenet> obowiązkowo
<Voldenet> krisss117: wpisz sobie odpowiednie locale do /var/lib/locales/supported.d/local
<Voldenet> potem dpkg-reconfigure locales
<Voldenet> w /usr/share/i18n/supported masz obsługiwane
<Rav-X> Witam. Mam małe i szybkie pytanie dotyczące Ubuntu
<Rav-X> gdzie zastanawiam się nad jego instalacją ale trapi mnie jedna rzecz
<Rav-X> a mianowicie
<krisss117> Voldenet, poszło, dzięki, zrestartuje kompa i sprawdzę, a jeszcze jaki edytor kodu polecanie na Ubu ?
<Rav-X> czy ubuntu na bierząco aktualizuje wszystkie programy które ma w swoich repozytoriach do najnowszych wersji?
<krisss117> coś jak notepad++ na Winde
<kklimonda> Rav-X: nie
<Voldenet> kklimonda: dużo tego
<Rav-X> :(
<Voldenet> z konsolowych emacs, vim...
<Rav-X> no to kiepsko trochę
<gjm> bry
<Voldenet> z okienkowych to gedit
<Voldenet> Rav-X: na bieżąco tak
<Voldenet> ale nie na bierząco
<Voldenet> tzn. nie robi tego po cichu, tylko trzeba kliknąć w ikonkę taką
<krisss117> ok, dzięki
<krisss117> restartuje i sprawdzam
<Rav-X> aa sorki za orta ;)
<Voldenet> chyba żaden user nie lubi, jak mu się automatycznie uaktualnienia instalują i komp restartuje
<kklimonda> ale nie aktualizuje oprogramowania do najnowszych wersji w ciągu życia danego wydania
<krisss117> narazie, jeszcze raz dzięki za pomoc
<kklimonda> poza kilkoma aplikacjami (Firefox, Thunderbird, Chrome..)
<Rav-X> ale wszystkie programy są aktualizowane do najnowszych wersji?
<kklimonda> Rav-X: dopiero przy kolejnym wydaniu systemu (co 6 miesięcy)
<Rav-X> no właśnie trochę lipa, bo zależało by mi na tym aby mieć zawsze aktualne programy jak tylko wyjdą najnowsze
<Voldenet> generalnie jeśli chcesz mieć wszystko zaktualizowane, to chyba najlepiej mieć gentoo
<Voldenet> chociaż archowe uaktualnienia też działają nienajgorzej
<Rav-X> hmm, czytałem że gentoo jest dla bardziej zaawansowanych
<Voldenet> najnowsze wersje programów są dla zaawansowanych, bo najnowsze są w fazie testowej
<Rav-X> a ja raczej bym się przypisał pomiędzy początkujący a średnio zaawansowany ;)
<Voldenet> umiesz w linijkach komend?
<Rav-X> znaczy się siedzę obecnie na openSUSE co w sumie dostarcza mi w większości najnowsze aktualizacje programów i przy tym jest łatwy, tylko że Ubuntu bardziej mi się podoba ;)
<Rav-X> oraz jego rozwiązania
<Voldenet> ja tam nie widzę całego szumu o aktualizacje
<Voldenet> przez pewien czas używałem debiana stable, gdzie dosyć lekko podchodzą do aktualizowania czegokolwiek :P
<gjm> lekko?
<gjm> no lekko
<Voldenet> mają to w nosie, tbh
<Rav-X> tylko właśnie minusem jest to że nie aktualizuje na bierząco tych programów, a zazwyczaj lubie je mieć w jak najnowszej wersji, no chyba że przynoszą zamiast poprawy to porblemy
<Voldenet> :)
<Voldenet> na ubuntu można, ale nie licz na oficjalne repozytoria
<Voldenet> zawsze jest apt-build
<Voldenet> którego nie używałem, ale podejrzewam, że zacnie działa
<gjm> chyba "zaś nie działa"
 * gjm hejter
<Wizard> bierząco, lol
<Rav-X> ale Ubuntu też ma trochę dziwną politykę pod tym względem, bo ma najciekawszy "Market" z aplikacjami na Linuksa, ale niema w nim najnowszych programów
<Szycha> apt-build to chyba zdechl pare lat temu
<Wizard> cały czas działa
<Wizard> jakoś repo muszą budować
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> ja powiem tak, nie podoba się, nie używać
<Enlik> kklimonda: co się dzieje z LP, że próba zalogowania kończy się wyświetleniem błędu? Od kilku dni, w przeciągu których próbowałem tak mam.
<Wizard> zawsze można sobie zrobić LFS po swojemu
<kklimonda> Enlik: dunno, działa u mnie ok
<Wizard> kklimonda, soa#1 :D
<kklimonda> Enlik: zajrzyj na #launchpad
<Enlik> kklimonda: na różnych przegl. patrzyłem - może wpisuję złe hasło i ma taki wesoły sposób, by to okazać - w ogóle strona logowania skopana (odnośniki), przyn. ta w wersji polskiej
<kklimonda> Enlik: nie wiem - zajrzyj na #launchpad i poproś o pomoc :)
<kklimonda> Enlik: dostajesz oops id?
<Enlik> kklimonda: tak
<Enlik> OK, zajrzę tam za chwilę
<Rav-X> no dobra, dzięki za odpowiedzi, w takim razie na razie pozostaję przy openSUSE, może kiedyś się zdecyduję jak twórcy Ubuntu zmienią politykę z tymi programami.
<Rav-X> pozdrawiam :)
<kklimonda> Rav-X: opensuse też nie aktualizuje programów
<Rav-X> yyy odnoszę wrażenie ze aktualizuje
<Wizard> kklimonda, nie myl ze sledem
<Rav-X> może nie zaraz po wydaniu, ale po czasie są nowe wersje
<Wizard> Rav-X, z bogami ;)
<Rav-X> z bogami?
<Wizard> w sumie ostatnie suse jakie używałem, to było 7.1 albo 7.0
<Wizard> ale to nie było opensuse, tylko suse
<Wizard> Rav-X, idź z bogami
<Rav-X> aha :D
<Wizard> bardzo lubię ludzi, którzy świadomie dokonują wyborów i wiedzą czego chcą :)
<Rav-X> no to nara
<kklimonda> z tego co pamiętam nie aktualizują do wydania kolejnej wersji
<Wizard> nikt cię nie wygania
<Wizard> Rav-X, siedź sobie ;P
<Rav-X> spoko i tak miałem się już zwijać ;)
<Enlik> a teraz to przeklnąłem, ustawiłem w przegl. język na angielski (język stron), a ta bestia i tak mi wyświetla po pl
<Enlik> a nie, to Firefox ssie (na którym testuję)
<Enlik> też pl - mniejsza, kończę marudzić i idę spytać tam ;)
<sovtware> zrobiłem aktualizację z 11.10 na 12.04 i szybciej chodzi :-) witam Wszystkich
<Enlik> kklimonda: dzięki. Kazali mi wypełnić forumlarz, to wypełniłem. Przy okazji dowiedzialem się, że inny ficzer jest zepsuty w Operze (i nie tylko) by design, ale to inna kwestia. :)
<Enlik> (bo używa jakiejś tam technologii, której jeszcze Opera nie ma)
<sovtware> czy ktoś wie czemu Clementine nie chce się uruchomić na 12.04 ?
<Wizard> niecierpliwi..
<Wizard> była kiedyś taka piosenka Chojnackiego i Piaska
<Wizard> :)
<nosferathoo> ktos ma ati i problemy z gnome-shell?
<Wizard> u mnie działa
<nosferathoo> no wlasnie u mnie tez zaczelo dzialac
<nosferathoo> po ostatnim updacie sterownikow
<nosferathoo> wczesniej sie wypieprzalo co 15 minut
<nosferathoo> jeszcze fajnie jakby bylo bardziej responsywne
<Wizard> ja używam sterownika "radeon"
<Wizard> w życiu nie splamiłem się fglrx, jebać amd
<Quintasan> ARGH
<BlessJah> Quintasan: nie masz opa czy jak?
<Quintasan> BlessJah: Mam, mam tylko nie wiem za...
<Quintasan> aha
<Quintasan> Wizard: :>
<jacekowski> Wizard: fglrx to jeszcze od ati jest
<Quintasan> AMD po to uwalnia dokumentację żeby się z tym nie patyczkować chyba
<dweller> amd przynajmniej coś robi, mniej lub bardziej
<dweller> intel podobnie
<dweller> a nvidia pierdzi w stołek w kącie
<jacekowski> Quintasan: community by chcialo otwarte drivery
<jacekowski> dweller: nvidia akurat OS wspiera
<jacekowski> dweller: w niektorych projektach
<jacekowski> np. taki forcedeth
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jak mam wyłaczyć w irrsi pokazywanie kto wchodzi i wychodzi z kanału?
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: czemu mnie o to pytasz?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: bo Ty wiesz?
<dweller> jacekowski: nforce się skończyły
<jacekowski> a poza tym, nvidia dostarzca dobre drivery
<jacekowski> tkre dzialaja
<dweller> optimus nie działa
<dweller> tak jak powinien
<dweller> albo żeby chociaż działał z vgaswitcheroo
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: http://goo.gl/NKxCl
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: pierwsza linijka
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da radę z tym svn?
<BlessJah> ona ma chyba inne google
<BlessJah> pierwsza linijka nie miała nic związanego z quitem
<jacekowski> jak dojade do domu to pomysle
<jacekowski> teraz w pociagu jestem
<BlessJah> to jeszcze nie wrociles?
<BlessJah> myslalem ze wczoraj wrocisz
<sysek> muahhahahahahahhaha
<sysek> aauahahuahaahahahaah
<sysek> HEHEHEHEHHE
 * sysek sie jara
<jacekowski> wrocilem
<jacekowski> i rano autem do pool
<jacekowski> poole
<jacekowski> i teraz spowrotem do domu ale pociagiem
<jacekowski> i potem jutro spowrotem do poole pociagiem
<BlessJah> co się w poole dzieje?
<foreste_> nigdy nie wezme ubuntu
<foreste_> do reki
<foreste_> cieknie ram mu
<jacekowski> most
<foreste_> tymbardziej 11.10
<foreste_> mam  se kubuntu
<BlessJah> most się dzieje?
<dweller> kubuntu to nie ubuntu
<foreste_> na start zabiera po optymizacji 350mb
<BlessJah> jacekowski: otwarty w tym roku?
<dweller> foreste_: i?
<foreste_> odpalam  aplikacje co zabiera 41 mb ram
<dweller> i?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no
<jacekowski> BlessJah: marzec 8 oficjalne otwarcie
<foreste_> zamiast 390mb
<jacekowski> BlessJah: przyszly czwartek oddajemy klientowi
<foreste_> bierze 430mb ;/
<BlessJah> a, bo już myślałem że otwarty już jest
<BlessJah> a ty jedziesz naprawiać
<dweller> foreste_: i co z tego?
<foreste_> to wyciek
<dweller> ile masz ramu
<dweller> i ile bit
<dweller> chociaż to w sumie bez znaczenia
<foreste_> a na ddebianie 320mb na start a z ta aplikacja ok 360mb
<jacekowski> rozne libki
<jacekowski> opcje kompilatora
<jacekowski> wersje kompilatora
<jacekowski> to nie sa na tyle znaczace roznice
 * dweller nie ma siły na takich ludzi ;f
<dweller> konfiguracja kernela jeszcze
<dweller> i cache w pamięci
<foreste_> dweller: 1 gb ram 32 bit
<dweller> to może pora przesiąść się na coś lżejszego
<dweller> a nie na kde sie pchać
<BlessJah> 799.6 MiB +   1.6 MiB = 801.2 MiB	opera
<BlessJah> system zajmuje 150-200MB
<BlessJah> 5 instancji urxvt 30MB, Xorg 40MB, 7 instancji basha 45 mega
<Dreadlish> e?
<foreste_> BlessJah:  to mi daj 1 gb ramu starego typu ;p
<foreste_> ddr1
<BlessJah> foreste_: mam 4GB DDR2 w laptopie
<BlessJah> w piecu jest 4x256MB ddr1
<foreste_> to wtedy nie marudzil
<dweller> foreste_: ja nie marudze bo mam taki komputer w domu
<foreste_> tez mam 4x256
<dweller> ba, blendera na nim używam
 * Dreadlish ma 2x256 w lapie i nie narzeka
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: mając 4GB nie mam prawa narzekać
<BlessJah> komentuję trendy światowe :]
<foreste_> teraz mam wlaczone opere tlen tvtime konversation
<foreste_> i kde +system
<foreste_> zajmuje 666mb
<foreste_> i 6,71mb swap
<Dreadlish> po grzyba ci swap?
<foreste_> czsam i swap zajente jest ok 200mb
<Dreadlish> czekaj
<foreste_> przy operze tak jest
<Dreadlish> ty masz 1gb ta?
<jacekowski> zajete*
<foreste_> tak
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> zajęte**
<foreste_> a swapu 2 gb
<mati75> ciekawe
<mati75> mam 3 tygodnie uptime i 4 MB swapu zajęte
<mati75> i 400 MB ramu w tej chwili
<Dreadlish> mam miesiąc uptimu i nic nawet swapa nie tyka
<jacekowski> to masz cos zle
<jacekowski> bo powinno
<sysek> hm
<sysek> ja mam 8 gb
<sysek> w moim macu
<Dreadlish> sysek: a ja 32gb w piecu - sztywno?
<Dreadlish> tylko po co mi tyle, jak w zasadzie cała partycja systemowa zmieściłaby mi się w ramie
<sysek> e tam Twoj piec
<sysek> nadaje sie do nagrzewania domu
<sysek> :(
<Dreadlish> sysek: a twój mac jako strach na wróble
<Dreadlish> taki mega drogi
<sysek> jedyny argument :> ?
<Dreadlish> i nie nagrzejesz nim domu
<Dreadlish> a mi przynajmniej ciepło :)
<sysek> wole kobiece cialo do rozgrzewania
<sysek> YOUR ARGUMENT IS ENVALID
<sysek> INVALID*
<Dreadlish> najpierw trzeba mieć.
<sysek> nie chce sie chwalic i w ogole
<sysek> ;))
<Dreadlish> nie ma czym
<Dreadlish> ;))
<sysek> to co pyskujesz ?
<bastetmilo> To co? Kto dziś ze mną pracuje do białego rana? :)
<xaxes_> ja!
<bastetmilo> to jest nas dwoje :) ktoś jeszcze?
<xaxes_> on!
<beboj> ktos probowal tego notify? http://www.codealpha.net/215/script-irssi-ubuntu-notify-osd-notification-system/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/o65uuh> (at www.codealpha.net)
<beboj> nie chce mi sie zaladowac
<beboj> scriptassist go nie widzi
<psesq> bastetmilo, nad czym pracujesz?
<bastetmilo> psesq: nad themem do Wordpressa.
<Skrzyp> 1st
<Skrzyp> Pytanko
<Skrzyp> czy (L/X)Ubuntu obsługuje przy instalacji wifi broadcoma na PCIMCIA?
<Skrzyp> dowiem się?
<Dreadlish> broadcom i pcmcia?
<Skrzyp> no
<Dreadlish> co to za ruska karta?
<dweller> broadcom i wifi i pcmcia i linux? ;f
<Dreadlish> dweller: mnie najbardziej dziwi broadcom i pcmcia
<Skrzyp> jakiś WIFI+GPRS Xony Xericsson
<Dreadlish> broadcom i wifi mnie nie dziwi
<Dreadlish> broadcom i linux to zabiłbym
<Skrzyp> z kartą heyaha w środku :)
<Dreadlish> ale broadcom i pcmcia?
<Dreadlish> pewno będzie działać
<Dreadlish> ale networkmanager ;p
<Skrzyp> znaczy tak - brołdkomy NIBY działają już]
<Skrzyp> ale pcimcia...
<Skrzyp> <chrup!>
<Dreadlish> jezu
<Dreadlish> yenta-socket
<Skrzyp> o, śzassao
<Skrzyp> oczywiście, z USB nie buci :)
<Dreadlish> to sie zaopatrz w cd
<Skrzyp> czyli ruletka z PLoPem
<Skrzyp> przydałoby się zrobić takiego linucha dla starych kompóe
<Skrzyp> co to mało żre, a ma drivery do tych wszystkich dziwolągów
<tajwanuser> cze
<dweller> tinycore ;f
<dweller> i własny kernel
<Skrzyp> dweller: a ma drivery do dziwolągów? :P
<dweller> nie wiem
<Skrzyp> no chyba, że się coś zmieniło ostatnio
<dweller> ale zajmuje mało :D
<Skrzyp> coś jak DamnSmallLinux, tylę, że bardziej ogarnięte i mające więcej driverów
<jacekowski> ufff
<jacekowski> dotarlem
<jacekowski> i mam dosyc
<jacekowski> 1200 mil pociagami w 3 dni
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-07
<szymon_g> witam
<szymon_g> uzywa ktos moze ubu 11.10 z Unity 5 (tym z nastepnej wersji)?
<tajwanuser> szymon_g: raczej nie - unity niewiele osob uzywa
<szymon_g> i tak niewazne. nowe unity z nowym ubuntu wyjdzie. nie bede sie bawil w mieszanie wersji- nie chce mi sie pozniej naprawiac
<tajwanuser> a nowe ubu nie mialy byc z gnome3?
<szymon_g> nie, dzieki bogu- nie
<szymon_g> chociaz oczywiscie bedzie mozna sobie je doinstalowac z repo
<tajwanuser> to g3 nei jest lepsze od unity?
<tajwanuser> myslalem, ze wszystko co nie nazywa sie unity bedzie lepsze;)
<szymon_g> nie, nie uwazam coby gnome shell byl lepszy od unity
<szymon_g> imo- unity jest wygodniejsze
<termi> hehe
<termi> ledwo co ubuntu postawilem a juz sie zesral
<tajwanuser> hm
<tajwanuser> gnome3 prznajmiej nie ma przeniesionego paska nawigacyjnego na gore ekranu
<szymon_g> to jest przydatne- na malych monitorkach. na duzych- raczej upierdliwe. ale zawsze mozna wylaczyc :P
<tajwanuser> a da sie przeniesc boczny pasek z skrotami na gorna belke?
<szymon_g> pewnie ze sie da. myunity zdaje sie toto oferuje
<foreste_> termi: nowe to zlo ;p
<foreste_> kubuntu cieklo mi 11-10
<tajwanuser> podobno ubu najlepiej instalowac przedostatnie
<foreste_> za kusilo mnie kde 4.8
<foreste_> tylko  ze na debianie bedzie za rok ;/
<foreste_> chyba ze sam se je zloze na debianie
<tajwanuser> mi tam sie podoba gnome2
<foreste_> a mi to http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=qMDcJnkdWUs&feature=related
<foreste_> xd
<foreste_> starsze odemnie o 7 lat ;d
<tajwanuser> oO
<tajwanuser> spok
<tajwanuser> ;P
<foreste_> wychowalem sie natym
<tajwanuser> fajna piosenka
<tajwanuser> nawet nie pamietalem, ze to znam
<tajwanuser> :P
<foreste_> bone m cisi cath etc
<tajwanuser> w sumie nie mam juz kompa z GeForce2 to mozna by sie porwac na jakies nowsze srodowisko
<tajwanuser> unity niewygodne, gnome3 z tego co widze podobnie
<tajwanuser> wiec moze jakies kde
<foreste_> 4.8
<foreste_> ladnie chodzi ale kubuntu musi podpaske nosic
<foreste_> umnie gubil 300mb
<foreste_> porownaniu z debianem
<tajwanuser> mi tam rybka czy to ubuntu czy cos innego
<tajwanuser> no jak mialem starego kompa to gnome2 z tymi samymi apkami na debianie chodzilo duzo ladniej niz na ubu
<foreste_> ubu to okaleczenie debiana
<tajwanuser> wygodna sprawa w sumie
<tajwanuser> tylko wlasnie kuleje z wydajnoscia
<tajwanuser> nie mam pojecia co ono tam robi
<tajwanuser> sciagne sobie kubu i odpale kde live
<tajwanuser> jak mi net nie przerwie to na rano bede mial
<foreste_> ja bym wszystko zrobil zeby miec kde 4.8
<foreste_>  w debianie
<foreste_> bo starocie mam
<foreste_> 4.6
<foreste_> kwin dusi cpu
<tajwanuser> heh
<tajwanuser> wiec nei bylo polskiego remixu 11.10
<tajwanuser> foreste_: kazde kubuntu da sie odpalic live?
<foreste_> od 6 tak
<Ozil> wygrana wygrana od nocy do rana
<Ozil> ide w kimono
<foreste_> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Bt3pGeEqc6A
<foreste_> ;d
<tajwanuser> no to sciagam kubu dvd
<tajwanuser> 3.24
<tajwanuser> sporo
<foreste_> sciagnij 700mb
<Ozil> za rok będe sięwoził zajebistym bmw no lub audi i miał lasek na pęczki zaczynam od maraca prace w expedient
<tajwanuser> foreste_: nie no... przeboleje jakos te 3gb
<foreste_> ja mam  jajca
<Ozil> a od kwietnia popieram acta
<foreste_> sporo instalatorow nie obluguje modemu usb
<foreste_> Ozil:  po cholere nam  akta ?
<foreste_> kludki na usta chcesz ?
<foreste_> bo ja nie i tak mamy juz cenzure w pl
<Ozil> od kwietnia będę w klasię zamożnej
<Ozil> nie bede juz piracił
<foreste_> wakacja bedzie to samo co jest w grecji
<foreste_> Ozil:  i dobrze
<foreste_> ale pirastwem i naczej trza walczyc
<tajwanuser> Ozil: wujek umiera?:D
<Ozil> wreście będę mógł staąć na nogi
<Ozil> wakacje spędzić w mielnie
<Ozil> ale będzie bans
<Ozil> popijać wiski czy jak to się pisze
<Ozil> dawać napiwki po 200 zł i więcej
<Ozil> i moja dziunia będzie tap madll
<Ozil> minus jest taki że praca monotonna ale to zniose
<Ozil> bo ile razy można instalować program przez zdlany pulpit zaciągać baze do oracla i robić to przez zdlany pulpit
<tajwanuser> 12 razy
<tajwanuser> wiecej nie mozna
<Ozil> za takie pieniądze kture tam zarobie mogę to robić do emerytury
<Ozil> czyli do 45 roku życia
<Ozil> kurwa już widzę to jak zajade na stare osiedle jakim audi albo bmw za 100 koła
<Ozil> chłopaką szczena opadniwe
<Ozil> normalnie legalnie wymiękną
<Ozil> i zrobie to co chciałem zrobić rzuce im tysiaka niech apiją się za moje zdrowie
<tajwanuser> lece
<Ozil> ja też
<tajwanuser> branoc
<Ozil> to ostatnie chwile wolnego jutro gram w nfsa
<en0x> "ktore"
<en0x> i raczej z takim pismem to cie nikt do roboty nie przyjmie
<Ozil> już mnie przyjeli
<en0x> tak ze klikaj tego softa przez zdalny pulpit i nie pierdziel
<en0x> Ozil: to idz do szkoly i wez podwojne lekcje jezyka polskiego
<Ozil> nie wezme podwujne lekcje języka angielskiego
<tajwanuser> za taka kase to prywatnego nauczyciela
<tajwanuser> ;P
<Ozil> to tylko 8k miesięcznie
<tajwanuser> :)
<en0x> sie pierw poprawnie po polsku naucz
<Ozil> 13 wypłata premie i konfortowa praca
<tajwanuser> dobra, lece
<tajwanuser> narazie
<Ozil> ja pierdole nie mogę w to uwierzyć będę kupował filmy i muzyke
<en0x> a ja nie moge uwierzyc ze siedze na tym kanale :S
<Ozil> no to zmień kanał
<Ozil> chociaż w takim kanale co ty jesteś to już nie da się zmienić joke
<Ozil> jeszcze jeden bro i spać
<en0x> i slownik jezyka polskiego poczytaj tez jak bedziesz tego browara pil
<Ozil> dobrze że ty już go na pamięć wkułeś
<en0x> mhm
<Ozil> ignore en0x
<m477> kurwa
<m477> ale sienajebalem
<NightWish`> jezu, w nocy widze same inteligentne i powalające dyskusje
<NightWish`> m477: idz spac, to najlepiej robi na "aśenaebaem"
<NightWish`> ;)
<m477> wlasnie wstalem
<NightWish`> Oo
<m477> najlepsze jest to ze wracajac kupilem chleb
<NightWish`> :DDDD
<NightWish`> ja wracam do zakuwania
<NightWish`> o 10 egzamin
<m477> z
<m477> o 10 to ja znow bede najebany ;]
<NightWish`> to wpypij za to żebym zdała
<NightWish`> wypij*
<m477> oki
<m477> tylko wodki juz nie mma ;/
<NightWish`> sklepy wczesnie otwieraja
<m477> hekm
<m477> no
<m477> kurwa ale dalem w palnik
<m477> od 13 mam zerwany film
<m477> kurwa jeszcze nic do oteog nie jadlem
<m477> NightWish`: :D
<NightWish`> m477: ?:>
<m477> NightWish`: z czego tne egz :D
<m477> kiedys to ja bylem taki trzezwy ...\
<m477> ide do biblioteki wypozyczyc ksiazke ;-)
<NightWish`> :P
<NightWish`> m477: teoria poznania
<m477> pozerania
<m477> kurwa co ty studiujesz dziecko
<m477> kiedys bylem najelpszy na roku, same trujeczki elegancko
<NightWish`> :D
<NightWish`> dziecko studiuje filozofia :D
<m477> dlaczego?
<NightWish`> własny wybór
<NightWish`> i długa długa historia
<m477> a czyj
<m477> mam kubpla co studiowal i na 5 roku olal
<NightWish`> dobra samcu
<m477> bo stwierdzil ze mu sie papier do niczego nie przyda
<NightWish`> ja musze sie zebrać, ładnie ubrać
<m477> wytrzezwiec..
<NightWish`> :D
<m477> a umiesz szopenharyzm?
<NightWish`> zycz mi szczescia :D
<NightWish`> no ba
<m477> niczyzm
<NightWish`> niczyzm :D
<NightWish`> pozniej pogadamy
<m477> niczeizm to sie chybaodmienialo
<NightWish`> zycz mi szczescia
<NightWish`> i znikam
<m477> ok
<m477> daj znac jak poszlo :)
<NightWish`> oki :)
<m477> NightWish`: masz jeszcze 3 h przeciez
<Thorbjorn> o/
<m477> DZIZAS
<m477> zaraz sie porzygam
<Thorbjorn> ;>
<Thorbjorn> Leo, łaj?
<sysek> m477: znow pijany :)?
<Thorbjorn> on trzeźwieje kiedy?
<sysek> chyba nie
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> Też można.
<sysek> musze zrobic miejsce na maka :/
<m477> sysek: malo powiedzane
<m477> o 13 mi sie film urwal az do 5 rano
<sysek> m477: idz na odwyk
<m477> :D
<m477> ale kupilem chleb po drodze
<sysek> suuuper
<sysek> + schlalem sie jak jakis zul
<m477> nawet nie wiem jak
<m477> ;]
<m477> jestem podobno geniuszem alkoholowym
<m477> ale mam dzis duzy przekruj czynny na absorbcje alkoholową :)
<sysek> http://kwejk.pl/obrazek/909897/w%C3%B3dka,za,chleb.html
<sysek> m477: cos dla Ciebie :)
<m477> kwejk ;/
<m477> sysuś słonko polej
<sysek> a daj mi spokoj pijaku
<m477> pilem sobie piwka apotem seteczkami zapijalem :)mniami
<Thorbjorn> on trlol
<Thorbjorn> pijaki
<m477> najgorsze to ze nic mi na klina nie zostal ;/
<Thorbjorn> denaturat pewnie masz
<m477> musze sie polozyc bo mi sie strasznie w golwoei kreci ;/
<Thorbjorn> weź przestań tak chlać idioto
<m477> spoko zaraz zrobie sobie herbatke :)
<m477> ale lol wode znalalzem a nie pamietam zebym kupowal
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> spirytus pewnp
<m477> e
<m477> spirytusu nie pije juz
<Thorbjorn> tyle chociaż
<Thorbjorn> chłopie  ty się przekręcisz....
<DaZ> vim
<sysek> ech
<sysek> :)
<DaZ> eh, przewinąłem was
<DaZ> >:
<sysek> dora, win 7 nagrany na plytce
<m477> ;o
<sysek> trzeba bedzie pozniej wgrac obok maka
<m477> Pompa idzie w korzen
<DaZ> pójdziesz siedzieć
<m477> wlasnie
<sysek> kto ? ;o
<sysek> ja mam oryginalnego windowsa z msdnaa
<m477> ;o
<DaZ> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=K_B2p_EOh_M :f
<DaZ> a ten msdnaaowy nie ma jakichs głupich licencji ino?
<m477> ino?
<sysek> DaZ: glupich ? nie uzywam komercyjnie windowsa :)
<m477> kwantowy szatan stwarza w kazdej chwili swiat na nowo
<Thorbjorn> jak mi vitulbox zabiera kursor to jak zrobić, żeby mi go oddał?
<sysek> prawy ctrl
<Thorbjorn> i mi odda myszkę?
<DaZ> sprzeda ci tube
<m477> a mysalem ze to ja jestem tempy :D
<sysek> Thorbjorn: tak :)
<sysek> dora, simsy mi si eaktualiziuja "D
<m477> @_@
<Thorbjorn> zapomnialem ze nie mam prawego ctrl
<m477> ;/
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> da się jakoś zamntować pendrive tak by go virtualbox widział?
<sysek> przeprowadzka udana :)
<sysek> Thorbjorn: da sie
<sysek> jaka masz wersje vboxa ?
<sysek> jezeli ose, to lipa
<sysek> to wtedy nie mozna
<TheNumb> sysek: da się
<TheNumb> sysek: tylko musi mieć 4.x
<TheNumb> Dociąga paczkę pluginów i będzie działało.
<TheNumb> http://download.virtualbox.org/virtualbox/4.1.8/Oracle_VM_VirtualBox_Extension_Pack-4.1.8-75467.vbox-extpack
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/8yn3adq> (at download.virtualbox.org)
<TheNumb> https://www.virtualbox.org/wiki/Download_Old_Builds_4_0
<TheNumb> A tutaj starsze buildy
<Thorbjorn> od oracle mam
<TheNumb> No i z tego tylko extension pack.
<sysek> TheNumb: o tak? bo wiem, ze w OSE sie nie dalo
<TheNumb> Ra Ra Rasputin...
<TheNumb> sysek: dało się
<TheNumb> sysek: jak wprowadzili 4.x to się da ;p
<sysek> no chyba, ze tak :)
<sysek> no jak wprowadzili 4
<sysek> ale wczesniej sie nie dalo
<TheNumb> Wcześniej nie.
<TheNumb> Tylko od czwórki.
<sysek> czyli mialem racje ! :P
<m477> po co ta spacja?
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: i będzie automatycznie wykrywł pendraki?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: jak masz od orakla to powinno hulać
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: czyli podłączam pendraka pod usb i vb  to widzi? Czy trzeba gdzieś ustawiać?
<kklimonda> trzeba przekazac guestowi urzadzenie i dodac uzytkownika do jakiejs grupy
<Thorbjorn> i tu juz lipa jest
<sysek> m477: idz trzezwiec gdzies indziej
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: musisz kliknąć w oknie, a co?
<Thorbjorn> haiku chce tak zainstalować
<Thorbjorn> bo mi co dd nie bangla
<Thorbjorn> na usb zainstaować
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Mam problem ze sterownikami fglrx na najnowszym Kubuntu 11.10 - w ogole sie nie zalaczaja
<TheNumb> Aleksander: z fglrx to normalne (:
<TheNumb> Aleksander: zainstaluj sobie catalysty
<Aleksander> TheNumb:  catalysty w sensie co?
<Aleksander> bo nie siedze w kartach ATI, tylko ta jedna spotkalem od dawien dawna
<TheNumb> Aleksander: a jaka to karta?
<Aleksander> TheNumb: AMD Radeon HD 6470M
<TheNumb> Aleksander: to instaluj sterowniki od amd ;x
<Aleksander> w sensie ze stronki?
<m477> ;s
<TheNumb> Aleksander: no tak.
<Aleksander> i przy kazdej aktualizacji kernela kompilowac od nowa?
<TheNumb> Aleksander: potem w konsoli sudo sh nazwapliku i heja
<TheNumb> Aleksander: niestety :<
<Aleksander> konsola to nie problem, ale to ma byc notebook dla siostry ciotecznej, a ona ni w zab
<TheNumb> Aleksander: chyba, że znajdziesz gdzieś paczkę w jakimś repo
<Aleksander> hm... moge zablokowac aktualizacje jadra bez psucia Ubuntu?
<DaZ> sprawdź
<TheNumb> Aleksander: a spróbuj jeszcze raz zainstalować.
<TheNumb> Aleksander: może poleci ;p
<sysek> cos bym zjadl no
<Aleksander> TheNumb: probowalem ~5 razy
<TheNumb> Aleksander: https://help.ubuntu.com/community/BinaryDriverHowto/ATI
<Aleksander> Dziekuje, chociaz dla mnie binarki nie sa problemem
<Thorbjorn> "Brak podłączonych urządzeń"
<m477> ;]
<Thorbjorn> kurde..
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: ale co ty chcesz zrobić?
<TheNumb> Konkretnie.
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: zainstalować haikuOS na pendrive
<Thorbjorn> bo "dd" jako nie łapie
<Thorbjorn> żeby chociaż liveCD zrobić.
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: ale po co z maszyny wirtualnej to robisz?
<Thorbjorn> bo dd nie łapie by liveUSB zrobić
<sysek> o matko, ile moze zajmowac update do the sims 3
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: znasz inne rozwiązanie?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: nie, bo dalej nie rozumiem co próbujesz zrobić
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> Po cholerę mieszasz coś z maszyną wirtualną?
<Thorbjorn> nielive USB z pliku haiku.image
<TheNumb> Odpalasz na niej haiku i chcesz w ten sposób na pendrive haiku?
<Thorbjorn> live USB*
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: zainstalować na pendrive haiku
<moozg> Pierdolony Firefox, znowu nowa wersja, tym razem 10.0 ... ścigają się na numerki czy co? Przez ten posrany sposób numerowania wersji - czyli co dwa tygodnie nowa wersja - połowa dodatków mi działać!
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: przecież niby jest jakaś instrukcja jak to zrobić.
<TheNumb> moozg: 10.0 wyszedł jakoś... 3 dni temu chyba
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: https://www.haiku-os.org/guides/installing/making_haiku_usb_stick
<moozg> TheNumb: no, to faktycznie jestem do tyłu... Pewnie w piątek będzie 11.0
<moozg> dodatki mi zgłaszają że są niekompatybilne i przestają działać
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: nie bootuje mi nic jak przez dd wrzucam
<moozg> chyba przypnę pakiet FF żeby się nie aktualizował
<kklimonda> moozg: nie przeklinaj
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: a widziałeś jaki tam jest obraz?
<TheNumb> anyboot
<moozg> kklimonda: dobra,  już mi opadło ciśnienie :)
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: wiem
<Thorbjorn> nie bootuje
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: no to zgłoś buga
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: bo niby powinno ;]
<kklimonda> moozg: a co do dodatków to ich twórcy się w końcu wyrobią i przestawią na nowy sposób pisania i nie będzie problemu
<kklimonda> (sam nie miałem z tym w ogóle problemu, wszystkie dodatki zawsze kompatybilne - ale korzystam tylko z 4 czy 5 w sumie)
<Aleksander> Witajcie
<moozg> pierwszy z brzegu - Awesome Screenshot - niekompatybilny nigdy z wersją 8, dopiero do 9 zrobili nową wersję. A dzisiaj jest wersja 10 i znowu niedziała
<Aleksander> po instalacji sterownika ze strony ATI kUbuntu w ogóle przestało się włączać.
<kklimonda> nie instaluj sterownika ze strony ati
<Aleksander> kklimonda, za późno trochę, ale dlaczego?
<kklimonda> bo robią burdel w systemie, i ich instalacja może skończyć się tak jak u ciebie.
<Thorbjorn> reboot
<Aleksander> kklimonda, to co teraz, chroot i uninstall z chroota?
<kklimonda> Aleksander: to + instalacja paczki fglrx może pomoże
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem co dokładnie psuje instalator ze strony ati
<Aleksander> kklimonda, paczka fglrx w ogóle nie działa u mnie
<Aleksander> niby załadowany do jądra, ale nie jest w stanie załadować przyspieszonej sesji Xow
<Aleksander> glxinfo mowi, że nie ma kontaktu z Xami
<kklimonda> a jaka masz karte?
<Aleksander> heh, pisałem chwilę wyżej na kanale, teraz nie mam zapisanej
<Aleksander> (na laptopie miałem, teraz u siebie jestem)
<Aleksander> Ati Radeon bodajże 6470? HD
<kklimonda> a to nie jest jakis laptop z hybrydowa karta?
<Aleksander> kklimonda, chyba jest
<kklimonda> to cholera wie jak ci pomoc
<Aleksander> dziękuję :D
<Aleksander> a wiadomo, kiedy cholera wpadnie na kanał?
<m477> w czym problem
<Aleksander> na razie muszę chroota zrobić, zw na pół godziny
<kklimonda> m477: Aleks_zw ma pewnie hybrydową kartę graficzną, nie działały mu sterowniki z dystrybucji to postanowił zainstalować ze strony ati, i teraz już nic mu nie działa ;)
<Dreadlish> o/
<m477> tzn nie ma akceleracji?
<sysek> :)
<m477> na jakiej zasadzie jest ona hybrydowa? ze ma zintegrowana i dedykowana? :D
<m477> niech w biosie wylaczy jedną, solved
<asatryjczyk> elo, elo
<asatryjczyk> dziwne  te haiku
<jacekowski> BlessJah: to napisz dokladnie jakiego to svna chcesz
<jacekowski> to sie pomysli
<jacekowski> i czy to svn na pewno a nie git
<jacekowski> bo moge ci zrobic svn.blessjah.jacekowski.org
<jacekowski> albo cos takiego
<jacekowski> i osobna autentykacja plikami
<BlessJah> raczej svn, wolę rozwiązanie scentralizowane
<BlessJah> jedno (ale fajnie by było, jakbym mógł bezboleśnie potem zrobić więcej) repo, z możliwością dodawania użytkowników, dostęp jedynie przez svn, będą z tego potem skrypty bashowe albo php wyciągać co nieco
<TheNumb> Lol.
<TheNumb> Canonical wysra się na kubuntu po 12.04
<TheNumb> ;]
<TheNumb> http://lwn.net/Articles/479710/
<dweller> cóż
<BlessJah> jacekowski: da się przy autoryzacji plikami, zrobić bezhasłowo dla windziarzy i linuksiarzy?
<Thorbjorn> ktoś testował haiku kiedyś?
<BlessJah> ktoś na pewno
<BlessJah> spytaj na kanale devów czy testują toto
<Thorbjorn> tam nikt nie siedzi ;D
<Thorbjorn> jakoś mieszane uczucia mam do tego os
<Thorbjorn> aplikacji w ogóle nie ma
<m477> to zainstaluj win de
<Thorbjorn> ;D
<Thorbjorn> ja tego nie instaluje
<Thorbjorn> obczajam tylko
<m477> jasne jasne
<dweller> Thorbjorn: aplikacje się rozwijają
<Thorbjorn> ale ich nie ma
<Thorbjorn> więc nie ma co się rozwijać.
<jacekowski> BlessJah: bezhaslowo?
<jacekowski> BlessJah: anonimowo?
<BlessJah> nie
<jacekowski> jako r/o
<jacekowski> standardowa autoryzacja svn tylko ze hasla w pliku a nie ldap
<BlessJah> tylko ci którym dałem dostęp
<jacekowski> a jak ma serwer wiedziec ktory to?
<BlessJah> tak, hasła w pliku
<BlessJah> no, git umie bezhasłowo
<jacekowski> musze isc
<BlessJah> kluczem
<BlessJah> spoko
<jacekowski> svn jedzie po http
<jacekowski> nie ma kluczy
<BlessJah> wiem
<mefisto> czy ktoś zauważył różnicę w nowym unity ?
<mefisto> bo nie wiem czy przetestować nowe czy czekać aż oficjalnie wyjdzie z nowym ubuntu
<dweller> czekać
<TheNumb> mefisto: ja nie wiem czy ktoś na tym kanale ma ubuntu z unity.
<TheNumb> Oprócz kklimonda :P
<mefisto> heh ja tak samo nie mam, jedynie dla testu mam zainstalowana wersje 11.10 na innej partycji ;) ale nie chodzi tak jak powinien..
<mefisto> tak się pytam bo widziałem że wyszła nowa wersja unity
<Quintasan> \o
<m477> o/
<mefisto> \o
<kklimonda> mefisto: sporo zmian jest
<mefisto> w stabilności ?
<kklimonda> mefisto: u mnie na 11.10 unity jest stabilne
<mefisto> a mi się wysypuje z compizem nagle znika cale te unity hehe
<m477> wina compiza
<m477> a nie wersji ubuntu
<m477> czytam słownik, porywająca fabuła, ale gubię wontek co chwilę :/
<m477> ą
<TheNumb> m477: piłeś już coś?
<mefisto> i ogólnie szybciej chodzi unity mi na netbooku niż stacjonarnym
<m477> nie widać?
<mefisto> dziwne..
<m477> my soberness has been terminated
<mefisto> czy ktoś próbował speedfan przez wine instalowac?
<Thorbjorn> co to za aplikacja?
<DaZ> takie do mierzenia fanów na windowsie
<DaZ> obviously zadziała pod linuksem [;
<kklimonda> obviously
<mefisto> nie zadziała niestety
<Skrzyp> pod windom - spidfan
<Skrzyp> pod linuchem - sensors+sensord
<Skrzyp> +pwmconfig
<m477> @_@
<Skrzyp> m477: d-_-b
<m477> a ten znowu z tym latechem
<mefisto> albo coś źle podłączyłem jak komputer składałem albo nie wiem.. wiatrak non stop ma 4000 obrotów..
<m477> i?
<Skrzyp> tamabyć!
<Skrzyp> zależy jaki cipset, to będziesz mógł kontrolować wiatraczek lub nie
<mefisto> chodzi jak wiatrak tak głośno..
<m477> to go zdejmij
<Skrzyp> mefisto: kup se mniejszy wiatrak
<DaZ> wiekszy chyba [;
<mefisto> właśnie to jest boxowy wiatrak i tak się kręci. W drugim komputerze mam wiatrak pentagram i kreci sie raz na 30min heh
<Skrzyp> wiatrak sam się nie kontroluje
<Skrzyp> tylko go bios kręci, jak może
<m477> szerlok :D
<mefisto> w 2 kompie na speedfan mam.. bo do media center go mam..
<Skrzyp> mefisto: beł-kot
<mefisto> dobra już nic nie mówię..
<mefisto> piszę..
<DaZ> jak cos ma tam jakas kontrole obrotow to zawsze mozna sie z tym dogadac [;
<DaZ> na linuksie tylko windowsowym softem po wine, ale to inna bajka
<mefisto> próbowałem właśnie i nie widzi wiatraku
<m477> http://ideone.com/ekbBf to znaczy ze mam cos w systemie zwalone?
<Skrzyp> DaZ, baranie
<Skrzyp> sensord+sensors+pwmcontrol
<Skrzyp> dam link zara
<Skrzyp> <otherOS>
<Skrzyp> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Fan_Speed_Control
<Skrzyp> </otherOS>
<mefisto> Warning: This may ruin your hardware! A CPU fan is needed to cool your CPU and in this HOWTO, your CPU fan will be turned off for a couple of seconds. If you are not comfortable with doing this, then do not do this!
<mefisto> hehe
<m477> bzdury
<m477> nie mam wiatrakow w komputrze, a dziala
<Szycha> jak masz p166 to sie nie dziwi
<Szycha> e
<DaZ> Skrzyp: oj baranki to cie wymanufakturowały <:
<Skrzyp> DaZ: iChuj
<foreste_> czesc
<Pawlooo1984> padło grub jak odzyskać
<xaxes_> Pawlooo1984: a google zna?
<xaxes_> jak nie zna to pozna, jak mu nie wyjdzie, to przyjdzie tutaj prosić o pomoc
 * xaxes_ nie jest miły i ogólnie jest be
<mefisto> xaxes_ google znać?
<xaxes_> znać!
<mefisto> m477 jak to nie masz wiatraków? to czym chłodzisz ?
<mefisto> woda?
<Wizard> cześć
<Wizard> używa ktoś Razor Qt?
<Voldenet> a to nowe coś
<Voldenet> to remake kde3.5?
<BlessJah> commando
<BlessJah> pora się odmóżdżyć
<Wizard> Voldenet, nowe
<Wizard> nie remake
<ubuanonymous> witam czy ktoś mi może pomóc skompilować patch do kernela? prosze o pomoc
<Thorbjorn> a na co Ci ten pacz?
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: to patch bfs
<Thorbjorn> ale po co Ci on?
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: jak miałem pclinuxos z tym patchem juz domyślnie to mi szybciej system chodził
<Thorbjorn> dlatego bo pclinuxos jest zoptymalizowany
<Thorbjorn> ten pacz Ci nic nie da.
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: na ubuntu nic podobnego nie istnieje?
<Thorbjorn> istnieje
<Thorbjorn> ale szybciej ci pclos chodził bo jest inaczej zbudowany
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: podobał mi sie pclos ale miał stare jądro i mi kilka problemów sprawiał, dlatego opusciłem go
<Thorbjorn> zmień wm
<Thorbjorn> unity masz?
<Thorbjorn> jak stare jądro?
<ubuanonymous> teraz tak
<Thorbjorn> jak PCLOS ma 3 coś
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: pclos ma jądro 2.6.38
<ubuanonymous> najnowsze
<Thorbjorn> Nie.
<ubuanonymous> tak
<ubuanonymous> przecież wczoraj zainstalowałem
<Thorbjorn> i zrobiłeś upgrade?
<ubuanonymous> i pisze na stronce ich
<ubuanonymous> tak
<ubuanonymous> http://www.pclinuxos.com/?page_id=180
<Thorbjorn> to nie wiem rolling zainstaluj
<ubuanonymous> Kernel 2.6.38.8bfs kernel for maximum desktop performance.
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: a gdybym skompilował jądro to by coś dało?
<Thorbjorn> albo ubuntu tylko z alternate
<ubuanonymous> na nowsze
<Thorbjorn> gdzie? w pclos?
<ubuanonymous> tak
<Thorbjorn> a se kompiluj
<Thorbjorn> tylko po co
<Thorbjorn> lubuntu zainstluj
<Thorbjorn> masz lxde z ubuntu. Lekkie, łatwe i przyjemne
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: wszystko testowałem i chodzą podobnie ale ja bym chciał tak jak pclinuxos, myślałem, że to przez ten patch bfs
<Thorbjorn> co chodzi podobnie? Ubuntu do lubuntu? O.O
<Voldenet> Wizard: ale wygląda jak rmk
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: lubuntu nawet gorzej mi chodzi bo sie tnie i brak wielozadaniowości
<Thorbjorn> lol
<Skrzyp> http://www.nopaste.pl/1914
<Voldenet> tęsknie za starym, dobrym kde 3
<Thorbjorn> Lxde Ci przycina, a unity chodzi ładnie?
<Thorbjorn> Voldenet: coś tam grzebią przy nim jeszcze
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: unity bez efektów
<ubuanonymous> oczywiście
<ubuanonymous> sprawnie
<Thorbjorn> To ja nie wiem co ty masz za komputer
<ubuanonymous> laptop
<Thorbjorn> to tak jakbyś powiedział, że cola ma mniej cukru niż woda mineralna
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: nic nie poradze jak uruchamiałem kilka aplikacji i jedna coś robi to reszta przycinała
<ubuanonymous> na lxde i xfce
<Thorbjorn> sobie haikuOS zainstaluj
<Thorbjorn> i nie marudź
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: ja juz 4 tydzien testuje linuxy, więc juz mam dość. Chyba zostaje na ubuntu
<Thorbjorn> ja też tak w kółko marudziłem, marudzłem
<ubuanonymous> ;)
<Thorbjorn> i zostałem przy debianie sid z evilwm
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: ja czekam na 12.04 lts i reszte będę miał w !@## :)
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: chyba, że zaktualizują to jądro w pclinuxos to może przetestuje
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: haiku używasz? o.O
<ubuanonymous> tych linuxów to jak grzybów po deszczu
<Thorbjorn> ubuanonymous: to nie linux
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: to co takiego?
<ubuanonymous> pisze open source operating system
<Thorbjorn> to - nie -jest - linux
<Thorbjorn> czyli? Otwartoźródłowy system operacyjny
<Blondyn> witam
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: myslałem że wszystko co open to linux
<ubuanonymous> Blondyn: witaj
<Blondyn> ubuanonymous: się masz
<Thorbjorn> acha...
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: ja nie mam aż tak słabego sprzetu jak mi śmigał win7 z efektami aż miło
<Thorbjorn> to po co Ci linux?
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: wkurza mnie: mulący antywirus, ciągła fragmentacja, czysczenie rejestru . Mułowatość po pewnym czasie,  bardziej sie grzeje flash
<Thorbjorn> ;] długo używasz pingwina?
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: od około roku, ciagle wracam co jakiś czas i opuszczam. Teraz zostaje przy linuxie
<Thorbjorn> uhm.
<Thorbjorn> Postanowienie noworoczne?
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: a pozatym podoba mi sie centrum aplikacji w jednym miejscu i proces aktualizacje całego systemu
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: linux jest jak narkotyk
<Thorbjorn> ...
<Thorbjorn> a panic kernel jak zjazd?
<ubuanonymous> nie zdarzyło mi się, ja nie grzebie w systemie, ja uzywam to co mi dają
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: system jest po to by go używać a nie grzebać w silniku hehe
<Blondyn> ubuanonymous: hmmm
<Thorbjorn> czyli jak jeździsz autem i nie zaglądasz pod maskę masz 100% pewności, że się nie spsuje?
<Blondyn> Thorbjorn: trzeba uważać na fretki i koty :D
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: ja nie lubie kompilowac, patchować systemu. Przeważnie jądro linux wszystko juz ma każdy ster mi potrzebny
<Blondyn> do czasu ...
<Blondyn> :D
<ubuanonymous> Blondyn: a ty co masz ? jaki system?
<Blondyn> minta :D
<ubuanonymous> omg
<Blondyn> jakoś tak wyszło co poradzić
<ubuanonymous> jesteś leń, bo tam wszystko jest juz wgrane hehe
<Blondyn> poprzedni popsułem tak że nie umiłem naprawić więc jestem na mincie bo jedyne co wtedy miałem :d
<ubuanonymous> spoko
<Blondyn> nie szukaj distro ono cie samo znajdzie :D
<ubuanonymous> Blondyn: ja wczoraj miałem pclinuxos a dziś wróciłem do ubuntu
<Blondyn> tez miałem ...mam smaka na jakiegoś bsd ale czasu nei mam heh
<Thorbjorn> Blondyn: i tak wszyscy wrócicie do Debiana
<ubuanonymous> debian to staruszek
<Thorbjorn> ubuanonymous: pod jakim względem?
<Thorbjorn> paczek?
<Blondyn> Thorbjorn: czy ja wiem .... może kiedyś .... :D miałem crunchbanka na debianie a tak to poza tym to jakoś pechowo nie szły mi instalki 2 razy fail miałem
<Blondyn> przejdę na emeryturę to może sobie nawet gentoo skompiluje :F
<Thorbjorn> Blondyn: masz minta czy lmde?
<Blondyn> minta teraz i to starego
<Blondyn> mint 9 isadora :F
<Thorbjorn> uuu...
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: debian za wolno wszystko robi tzn aktualizacje, stare jądro....
<Blondyn> może już czas na zmiany ... hmmm kupie dysk i może jakieś bsd bo jeszcze nie używałem ...
<ubuanonymous> ale przyznam że debian jest stabilny jak skała
<Thorbjorn> ja mam 3.2.0
<Thorbjorn> kernel
<Thorbjorn> więc nowszy niż w ubuntu
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: pewnie kompilowałeś
<ubuanonymous> napewno kompilowałeś
<ubuanonymous> a to nie zawsze wychodzi
<Thorbjorn> niekompilowałem
<Thorbjorn> nie kompilowałem*
<Thorbjorn> w updacie było
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: to niby czemu ja miałem 2.6.32 chyba
<ubuanonymous> aaa ty korzystasz z wersji unstable testing czy jakoś tak
<Thorbjorn> bo miałeś stable
<Blondyn> a polskie teraz fajne cos jest znaczy będzie znaczy sam nie wiem spark chyba sie zwię
<ubuanonymous> Thorbjorn: teraz mi znów nabrałeś smaka na debiana :(
<Thorbjorn> to coś tam się na jakilinux.org ogłaszało?
<Blondyn> ubuanonymous: może wypróbuj :D na debiane jest
<Blondyn> Thorbjorn: ja to przez przypadek na distrowotch znalazłem ....
<Thorbjorn> co ma wypróbować?
<Thorbjorn> tak?
<Thorbjorn> obaczaję
<Blondyn> w oczekujacych było
<Blondyn> oczekujących*
<ubuanonymous> panowie musze was opuścić, reset sie kłania po aktualizacji repozytoriów
<ubuanonymous> narazie
<Thorbjorn> Blondyn: sparky?
<Blondyn> a tak chyba tak ...
<Skrzyp> co?
<Blondyn> szukam ale ni mogę znaleźć
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: jak Ci się haiku podoba?
<Bury> Witam
<Blondyn> Bury: cze
<Blondyn> nie trawie enlightenmentu
<Blondyn> ^^
<Bury> Witam. mam lekki problem z programikiem na Ubintu. Bardzo spodobał mi się Irssi. Tyle tylko, że nie bardzo wiem, jak zabrać się za konfiguracje
<Voldenet> a co w nim konfigurować?
<Voldenet> `g irssi config manual
<Przekliniak> Voldenet: Manual - Irssi - The client of the future: <http://irssi.org/documentation/manual>
<Bury> kolorki itp ;)
<Bury> powoli czytam sobie do poduszki manuala, ale wiesz. czysty tekst nie odpowie, jak zapytam o coś szczegółowego :)
<Voldenet> http://carina.org.uk/irssiconfig
<Voldenet> fajne
<Voldenet> Taki jakby przykład
<Voldenet> http://irssi.org/documentation/tips
<Blondyn> Bury:  a może http://tinyurl.com/6wzfpko :D
<Bury> hehe, jest trochę tego
<Bury> ale mam pytanie, czy kolorki itp ustawienia to tworzyć nowy, swój theme, czy zapisywać to w pliku config ?
<Blondyn> Bury: a czemu nie używasz xChat ?
<Bury> wolę txt :)
<Blondyn> nie szkoda ci czasu >? :D
<Bury> troszeczkę, ale to takie powiedzmy odskocznia od wszystkich tych windowsów i okienek
<Bury> dlatego spodobał mi się linux, a raczej jego pochodne. M$ nie robi mnie przynajmniej w balona ;)
<Blondyn> to uruchom xChat na fluxboxie też będzie szpanersko :D
<Blondyn> e tam nie liczy się Linux tak jak "open" :F
<Bury> ;) niewątpię :D na razie postaram się pobawić Irssi a potem pojadę głębiej :D z resztą, początki systemu linuxowego nie są dla mnie łatwe. dobrze, że w duszy grało mi kiedyś starty DOS a potem NC ;) powoli może wrócę do komend tekstowych ;)
<Trojanin> Bury: wpisz /set, zobacz w okno statusu
<Trojanin> masz listę zmiennych i ich wartości
<Bury> doszedłem do tego :D powalczę troszeczkę z tym, ale chyba jutro... do roboty jutro na rano...
<Blondyn> Bury: jak chcesz z tym ze możesz mieć wszytko równocześnie hmm
<Blondyn> np wszystkie środowiska graficzne i wybierać ....
<Bury> DObra, lecę. Dzięki Wam. CYA
<Blondyn> Bury: cześć powodzenia!
<Trojanin> see ya.
<Blondyn> Trojanin: niesamowite jak wiele jest powodów testowania Linuksów hmmm
<Trojanin> no.
<Blondyn> jak się siedzi w konsoli to jest wrażenie hehheh panienki na to lecą :D
<Blondyn> może to taka moda w związku z acta ? :D
<Blondyn> każdy chce wyglądać na hakera :F
<mefisto> ta jeszcze wielki plakat nad monitorem z napisem Anonymous ..
<Trojanin> a przy bliższym poznaniu zonk, bo to w gruncie rzeczy proste jest :P
<Blondyn> no wiesz siedzi sobie kolo z powłączanymi konsolowymi programami ktoś zerka -- kurna haker jak nic :D
<sarbies> wiam i pomocy co jakies 10 min rozlacza sie router DSL-2740B jestem na ub 11.04 siła sygnału -70dbm
<Blondyn> ok to mamy 10 minut spokojnie :D
<sarbies> ;)
<Blondyn> to na pewno wina rutera
<mefisto> Blondyn ale teraz trzeba uważać bo powiedzmy siedzisz z notebookiem w parku i masz console powlaczane to policja moze zgarnac ^^ sick..
<Trojanin> google mówią, że to częste
<Blondyn> miałem kiedyś pentagrama nie polecam sic  rozłączał się z byle powodu wymieniłem wszytko antenki puszkę z podłączeniem software i tosamo a na koniec sie spalił _-_
<Trojanin> *że to rozłączanie częste, nie zgarnianie w parku :P
<mefisto> :P
<Blondyn> mefisto: słuszna uwaga ale właśnie chyba o to chodzi .... ;) nie zapomnieć o kapturze i czarnej bluzie !
<mefisto> i masce :>
<Blondyn> nie no to zbyt oczywiste takich nie ruszają :D
<Blondyn> wiesz jak było z matką madzi zbyt oczywiste żeby się spytać czy miała wypadek ... : .
<sarbies> hej jakies pomysly przed ponownym  rozlaczeniem
<sarbies> ?
<Blondyn> sarbies: no może stery sprawdź czy mają jakieś dedykowane .... ja ise namęczyłem z pentagramem i najchętniej to polecił bym ci nowy ruter :F
<Trojanin> sarbies: raczej nikt z nas nie pomoże
<sarbies> super w domu na tych sterach dziala mi normalnie livebox2
<sarbies> a na stancji poprostu mi wariujeje linksys DSL-2740B
<sarbies> a tak bdw czy moze to byc zasluga wylaczonej funkcji qos
<sarbies> w routerze >
<Trojanin> sarbies: http://itpc.net.pl/viewtopic.php?f=79&t=79&view=previous
<Trojanin> tu coś masz, ale nie wiem, czy pomoże
<Voldenet> sarbies: nie
<Voldenet> qos działa tylko na interfejsach wan <-> lan
<Voldenet> qos nie stosuje regułek na pakiety w sieci lokalnej i łączność bezprzewodową
<mefisto> sarbies minieło spokojnie 10 minut i nadal jesteś :>
<mati75> 22:00 -!- sarbies [~sarbies@87-205-150-29.adsl.inetia.pl] has quit [Ping  timeout: 245 seconds]
<mati75> 22:01 -!- sarbies [~sarbies@87-205-150-29.adsl.inetia.pl] has joined #ubuntu-pl
<mati75> nie bardzo 10 minut
<Blondyn> kurcze ale fajna strona ...można sobie szczura kupić lol
<sarbies> tak..
<julek> lol
<julek> iksde
<Blondyn> no nie zwykłego obranego ze skóry hehehhe
<bastetmilo> jak obranego?
<sarbies> jak dowiedziec sie o standardowych ustawieniach karty wi- fi w windzie ?
<sarbies> parametry jakie sa ? moze cos na tym polu da rade
<Frst21> sarbies: ale w otisie?
<julek> kurwa... niedlugo beda tu pytac o obsluge instalatora tibii
<xaxes_> Blondyn: obrany? to tak jakby kupić złożony zestaw lego
<sarbies> 11.04
<mefisto> wiecie że układ moczowy szczura jest bardziej skomplikowany niż samicy szczura?
<Voldenet> ludzki też
<Voldenet> samca jest bardziej skomplikowany
<Voldenet> i?
<sarbies> a oto co dostaje po iwlist
<Voldenet> Excess Flood
<Voldenet> ;D
<Voldenet> HHAHAH A ha hah a HAH A
<Voldenet> Niezły n00b
<Blondyn> hehehhehe
<Voldenet> Wklejaj logi na irca
<Voldenet> Brawo
<mefisto> nie wiem co ale lepiej w słoiczku wygląda układ moczowy szczura niż ludzki..
<sarbies> ju jestem ;-) jakies pomysly?
<xaxes_> mefisto: pff, kłamiesz
<mefisto> zmieści się w plecaku :-)
<xaxes_> w przełyku :DD
<Blondyn> chyba dam wam linka bo temat chwycił :F
<mefisto> jak kto lubi :-)
<mati75> co on tego neta w wiaderku nosi?
<mefisto> taczką :]
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/uwaga-to-je-sklep
<Blondyn> może kupie sobie zdechłego psa ....hmm
<Blondyn> np taki truposz w szafie i muchy z taśmy :D
<Voldenet> http://www.bjwinslow.com/gallery/child_corpses
<Voldenet> wtf
<Voldenet> laleczki dla nekro+pedofili?
<Blondyn> :D
<mefisto> ja się pytam co trzeba wpisać w google by znalesc taki sklep..
<Blondyn> Voldenet: to patrz tu bardziej na czasie http://www.bjwinslow.com/gallery/fetus
<Blondyn> mefisto jak to co narval tusk
<Blondyn> :D
<Voldenet> ho ho
<Blondyn> szukałem jakieś akta na tuska :D
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/nowa-syrenka-warszawska :D
<Blondyn> i mają hostessy!
<Voldenet> chcę to
<Voldenet> ile chcą za taką kobietę?
<Voldenet> :D
<widmo> ;D
<Blondyn> zależy w jakiej postaci : .
<Voldenet> wykładniczej
<Voldenet> :}
<Blondyn> 0o ehhehheh http://tinyurl.com/reklama-dzwigna
<tajwanuser> cze
<Blondyn> taniec na nekro-rurze
<unx> Jak laptok obsłuhuje Max 2 gb a ma zainstalowaną kość jednogigowa to lepsze będzie dodanie kości 2 GB, czy można dodać kość 2gb do 1
<Blondyn> tajwanuser: cześć : .
<Blondyn> unx: to wie tylko producent : .
<Voldenet> unx: jak laptop ma kość 1gb
<Voldenet> to...
<Voldenet> pytanie było jakie?!
<Voldenet> Lepiej dodać kość 2gb czy kość 2gb?
<unx> mam w lapku 1 gb, wykopałem w śmieciach kość 2gb
<Voldenet> zdecydowanie
<mefisto> obczajcie czy nie fajnie mieć np w salonie szkielet dinozaura :D znajomi przychodzą a ty mówisz : patrzcie co mam ^^
<Voldenet> a jakie taktowanie ma ta pamięć
<unx> jak mu zainstaluje obie to i tak widzi 2 GB
<julek> omg
<Voldenet> unx: w dual channel może pracuje
<Voldenet> masz 4 sloty na pamięć?
<unx> 2 sloty
<Voldenet> a próbowałeś zamienić je miejscami?
<unx> laptop max obsługuje i tak 2 gb
<Voldenet> a, w dokumentacji kontrolera jest, tak?
<Voldenet> lepiej mieć dwie kości niż jedną
<Voldenet> chyba, że ta jedna spowalnia mocno
<Blondyn> chyba ze gryzie się z tą drugą :F
<Voldenet> no
<Voldenet> ale zwykle 1+1>2
 * Voldenet podziwia informatyczną logikę
<unx> no właśnie nie wiem, wcześniej cały czas miałem obie, a dzisiaj mnie jakoś zainteresował ten problem
<Voldenet> wszystko zależy od dokładnych parametrów pamięci
<Blondyn> ehhehe nie mogę co tam mają :D
<unx> czym to sprawdzić?
<unx> bo nie chce mi sie klawiatury sciągać
<unx> :P
<Voldenet> dmidecode
<Voldenet> to było dmidecode --type 17
<Voldenet> albo --type memory
<mefisto> hah karta sieciowa mi zwariowała :D
<Voldenet> co, watchdog sypie errorami?
<Voldenet> mi raz łypał, aż poprawiłem dwie cyferki w module
<Voldenet> i jakoś mu przeszło :D
<mefisto> mam kartę na usb i nagle ją przestało wykrywać :)
<Voldenet> ->usb
<Voldenet> widzę twój problem
<mefisto> mam zewnetrzna karte sieciowa polaczona 2 metrowym kablem usb by byl lepszy zasięg  wystaje za drzwi gdyż w pokoju nie mam zasięgu
<mefisto> :D
<mefisto> taki sposób
<mefisto> i nie kiedy mi kartę rozłącza
<Voldenet> w sensie rozłącza usb?
<mefisto> nie, tylko kartę :)
<Voldenet> ale kartę od usb, czy wifi? :P
<Voldenet> kup sobie repeatera
<Voldenet> albo antenę
<mefisto> pc > kabel 2 metrowy zakończony hubem usb , do tego mam podłączony blutooth + następny kabel wychodzący za drzwi z podłączoną kartą sieciową :]
<qermit> mefisto: łamago, lepiej jest antenę pociągnąć
<Voldenet> jak nie masz zasięgu wifi, to niezły internet musisz mieć
<Voldenet> -9000dBm
<mefisto> wiesz co, router mam na dole a pokój u góry
<mefisto> a z początku myślałem że wystarczy usb karta to taką kupiłem
<mefisto> ale niestety zasięg był do ..
<mefisto> gdy tylko karta wyszła za drzwi zasięg jest na max
<mefisto> heh
<Voldenet> stosunek sygnału do szumu masz na minusie
<Blondyn> antenka duża może ?
<Voldenet> tak beznadziejnie
<Voldenet> a ta karta
<Voldenet> to jaką ma moc nadawania?
<Voldenet> jakaś antena?
<mefisto> właśnie taki router że antenki nie mogę wymienić
<Blondyn> 50cm załatwia sprawę :D
<Voldenet> ile to ma wzmocnienia?
<Voldenet> 20dBi? :D
<mefisto> a nie odpowiem heh do dupy w każdym razie.. znaczy się powiem tak tylko u mnie w pokoju nie ma zasięgu.. wszędzie jest na max tylko w moim nie
<Voldenet> a nie, 50cm to tylko 17dBi
<mefisto> nawet w wc jest max zasięg a jest on dalej niż mój pokój
<Voldenet> a próbowałeś kanały sprawdzać?
<Voldenet> może zmieniłbyś kanał wifi
<Voldenet> chociaż ja jestem zwolennikiem metody: "kup antenę do routera/odbiornika i zwiększ moc"
<mefisto> powiem że to bardziej o pokój chodzi bo w nim nawet mam słabszy zasięg w telefonie hah..
<mefisto> tak, mieszkam w schronie..
<Voldenet> haha :D
<Voldenet> Okej.
<Voldenet> żeby przebić się przez kilka metrów betonu
<Voldenet> będziesz potrzebował nadajnik 50GW
<Voldenet> da radę zrobić?
<Voldenet> tylko musisz zadaszenie zrobić porządne
<Voldenet> bo ci hindusi będą internet kradli
<mefisto> ta, muszę namierzyć kto ma taki i się do niego wybrać.. ^^
<mefisto> dobra nvm.. internet działa ..
<Voldenet> kup lepszy modem
<Voldenet> czy tam kartę
<Voldenet> albo kabel
<Voldenet> najwygodniej jednak przprowadzić kabel
<Voldenet> żadnych problemów z zasięgiem
<mefisto> ale tak działa.. to po co kombinować wiercić dziury by to jakoś wyglądało..
<Voldenet> ja mam wiercone dziury i ładnie sobie poprzykręcałem listwy
<Voldenet> wygląda to estetycznie
<Voldenet> masa roboty przy tym była, ale da się :D
<mefisto> u mnie w pokoju tylko hub wisi na ścianie :) tak kabli nie widać
<mefisto> za to za drzwiami wystaje kabelek heh
<Voldenet> tak, wiercone dziury na pewno wyglądają mniej estetycznie
<Voldenet> niż karta sieciowa leżąca przy wejściu
<Voldenet> >.>
<Voldenet> kupuj 100m skrętki i nie gadaj
<mefisto> jest za lustrem więc jej nie widać :-)
<Voldenet> raz raz zaciśniesz kable i będziesz miał top quality
<Voldenet> tylko pamiętaj, gumki zakładaj przed
<mefisto> a zauważyłem że lepiej odbiera gdy jest za lustrem niż obok :D
<Voldenet> }:->
<Voldenet> możesz sobie reflektor paraboliczny zrobić
<Voldenet> ale to daje praktycznie niezauważalne wzmocnienie
<Voldenet> a roboty przy tym sporo
<Voldenet> niby statystycznie sygnał jest lepszy w czasie
<mefisto> sreberkiem obłożyć hah..
<mefisto> nie no tak jest dobrze, raz na jakiś czas się tak dzieje wiec nie będę kombinował :P
<Voldenet> nie lekceważ mocy sreberka w sieciach wifi
<mefisto> dlatego przy lustrze ]:->
<Voldenet> ach
<Voldenet> genialnie
<mefisto> genialnie co nie?
<julek> wspaniale
<mefisto> mam ten łeb.. no no
<Voldenet> fantastycznie
<Voldenet> po prostu rewelacyjnie i zjawiskowo
<mefisto> aż się zawstydziłem i buraka złapałem.. ]:->
<Voldenet> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WzzpytNN1_c
<Voldenet> jak bardzo idiotyczne to jest
<mefisto> nie rozumiem go..
<mefisto> on mówi serio czy jaja sobie robi?
<Voldenet> to jeden z typów abstrakcyjnego humoru
<Voldenet> (tak, to jest 100% satyra)
<mefisto> typa kojarzę od reklamy koszulek
<mefisto> to chyba ten.
<Voldenet> tak
<Voldenet> szalenie inteligentny człowiek
<mefisto> zgadzam się
<Voldenet> szkoda, że abstrakcyjnego humoru niewielu rozumie
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> tak się kończy edytowanie linije
<Voldenet> linijek*
<Voldenet> i tak szkoda, że abstrakcyjny humor jest niezrozumiały dla wielu
<Voldenet> a imię jego...
<unx> zostawilem jednak jedna kosc 2 gb
<Voldenet> i jak?
<mefisto> działa?
<Voldenet> a czemu miałaby nie działać?
<Diabelko> Voldenet: czytam jego komiks ;d
<Voldenet> powiem szczerze, że szkoda, że inteligentni ludzie zwykle źle kończą przez beznadziejny system edukacji
<Voldenet> wrzuca się przeciętniaków i geniuszy do jednego wora
<Voldenet> i to tyle
<Voldenet> zamiast robić testy umiejętności myślenia, jak przy dzieleniu w grupach językowych na dowolnych zajęciach
<Blondyn> hmm
<Voldenet> i przez to przeciętniaki, jak ja
<Voldenet> mają przerąbane
<Diabelko> u nas jesteśmy podzieleni sieci--grafika
<Voldenet> nie wspominając o debilnych testach w podstawówce
<Diabelko> bo graficy niestety są upośledzeni
<Voldenet> gdzie większość ma komplet punktów
<Voldenet> po co robić taki test, gdzie wszyscy mają 100%
<Voldenet> to tak jakby normalizować dźwięk spłaszczając próbki 16-bitowe na 1-bitowe
<Blondyn> ciężko wyłowić geniusza ... Einstein był do pewnego momentu  wręcz beznadziejny ....
<Voldenet> geniuszy się nie powinno łowić
<Voldenet> powinno się testować ludzi co rok
<Voldenet> na inteligencję i wiedzę
<Blondyn> hmm....
<Voldenet> i na tej podstawie kształcić
<Diabelko> Blondyn: einstein miał lekki autyzm i w dodatku był kierunkowo uzdolniony
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: źródło?
<Diabelko> stallman the same, tyle że nikt mu nie udowodnił autyzmu
 * xaxes_ idzie poczytać czym przejawia się autyzm, jest nadzieja!
<Voldenet>  http://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/8/86/Einstein-matura.jpg
<Blondyn> geniusz geniuszowi nie równy wiele zależy od szczęścia ...od środowiska na jakie sie trawi mz.
<Voldenet> ze wszystkiego 5 lub 6
<Voldenet> tylko języka się nie uczył
<xaxes_> dupa, nie jestem geniuszem
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: w neimieckim systemie oceniania?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: czyli na nasze 1 lub 2
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> to Austriacki system
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> bo w niemieckim jest odwrotnie :D
<Voldenet> 5 to nasze 5
<bastetmilo> jesteś pewny?
<Voldenet> teraz tak
<Voldenet> chyba
<Diabelko> hmmm
<Blondyn> i dlaczego po polsku Niemiec to niemiec ...
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: no ci z cambridge czy tam oxford czy tam którzyś inni, odkryli że on i newton mieli pełen zestaw objawów aspargera
<Voldenet> niemiecki system jest podobny jak w stanach
<Voldenet> mają 1 = A
<Voldenet> 1+ = A+
<Voldenet> 1- = A-
<Voldenet> 2 = B
<Voldenet> w sumie to ma spory sens
<Diabelko> no tak powinno być
<Blondyn> tak zwłaszcza przy przeliczaniu :F
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: źródło.
<mefisto> Dobranoc Panowie i Panie
<mefisto> :)
<Voldenet> mi tam się podoba system procentowy
<Voldenet> nie jakieś piątki
<Blondyn> :D
<Voldenet> tylko procenty
<Voldenet> i od tylu zdajesz
<Blondyn> m477: nasz system chwalą !
<Voldenet> dzięki temu nie byłoby 'słabego 4'
<Voldenet> i 'mocnego 4'
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: http://news.bbc.co.uk/2/hi/health/2988647.stm
<Voldenet> które różniłyby się jak 70%-89%
<Blondyn> słaby czy tam mocny to w wyobraźni belfra jest 3 to 3 i koniec :F
<Diabelko> Voldenet: w niektórych szkołach jest system punktowy
<Diabelko> zamiast ocen
<Diabelko> 0-10
<Voldenet> no tak
<bastetmilo> Diabelko: "Albert Einstein and Isaac Newton may have suffered from a type of autism, according to experts. " zwracam uwagę na "may have"
<Diabelko> knew it
<Voldenet> ale i tak procentowe pokazanie tego byłoby najlepsze
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: wiedziałem, że się doczepisz do "may"
<Voldenet> a potem jest napisane, że w sumie to miał Aspergera
<Diabelko> miałem o tym napisać
<Blondyn> ale nie dziwi mnie to bo istnieje cos takiego jak notacja polska :D może to dlatego istnieje +4 :D
<Voldenet> które według psycholologów jest autystyczne
<Voldenet> ale ogólnie to ludzie autyzm uważają za coś innego
<Diabelko> Voldenet: to wszystko przez Bruce'a Willisa
<Blondyn> przez scientologów :D
<Voldenet> no, ale wracając do grzechów systemu edukacji, wszystko jest jak 140 lat temu
<Voldenet> więc nie dziw, że jest beznadziejnie
<Diabelko> piłeś
<Voldenet> spałem 5h
<Voldenet> wstałem 13h temu
<Diabelko> Voldenet: tu nie chodzi o beznadziejność
<Diabelko> tylko mogłoby być lepiej
<Blondyn> zwyczajnie za mało prywatnych i to przez to ....genjusze sami by się znaleźli :F
<Blondyn> geniusze*
<Diabelko> bo na tle międzynarodowym wcale nie wypadamy tak dowcipnie jak ameryka
<bastetmilo> tia. "believe" i "research suggests" - no to jest suoer potwierdzona teoria
<Voldenet> ja to nie jestem zbyt mocno bystry i rozwinięty, ale miałem paru znajomych w szkołach
<Voldenet> którym naprawdę mocno nasrali w życiorys tym gównianym systemem
<Diabelko> _NIGDY_ nie daj nikomu iść do technikum
<Voldenet> dodatkowo nazwanie psychologów naukowcami
<Diabelko> rada ode mnie na dziś
<Voldenet> hahahahaha
<Diabelko> chyba, że jest beznadziejny
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: maybe jakiś argument poproszę? :D
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: po technikum trzeba pracować
<Diabelko> JA JESTEM W TECHNIKUM I WIEM CO MÓWIĘ
<Voldenet> a nikt nie lubi pracować
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: spokojnie. może melissy?
<Diabelko> Voldenet: system totalnie nieprzystosowany do realiow
<Blondyn> zwyczajnie gdyby wszystkie były prywatne to po tych 140 latach system sam by sie oczyścił
<Voldenet> bo śmieszą mnie ludzie, co to najpierw lezą do technikum, a potem na studia
<Blondyn> a tak mamy wiele na siłę i nie potrzebnie
 * Dreadlish sie idzie poopierdalać do lo
<Blondyn> jest jakaś szkołą bo wybory były :D
<Diabelko> dalej uczą pascala, delphi i c++, układy logiczne robi się w programie
<Voldenet> i to sugerowanie, że te podstawy elektroniki, obsługi painta i liczb zespolonych z technikum przydadzą się komuś na informatyce
<Blondyn> utrzymywanie kadry na siłę i takie tam.....
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: przerzuciłeś się na łacinę?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: hmm - nie?
<Dreadlish> poprostu pierwsze co mi przyszło na myśl napisałem
<Voldenet> Diabelko: a jak uczą pascala i c++ to dobrze
<Diabelko> to czemu melisę po łacinie zapisujesz?
<Voldenet> a czego mieliby uczyć?
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: oj sorki.
<Diabelko> Voldenet: na pewno nie pascala i delphi ;)
<Voldenet> Haskella i javascripta?
<Dreadlish> haskell ._.
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: przedwczoraj myślałem że to literówka
<Diabelko> Dreadlish: ale Ty tak po prostu pisałeś
<Blondyn> tak naprawdę to nie wiadomo co się przyda dlatego uczą wszystkiego
<Voldenet> jak ktoś umie C++
<Voldenet> to umie też większość innych języków
<Diabelko> Blondyn: nie, rzeczy które się naprawdę przydają
<Blondyn> a najlepiej to samemu się uczyć i coraz więcej takich jest :D
<Diabelko> są pomijane
<Voldenet> Diabelko: a jakiego języka byś się chciał uczyć, hm?
<Dreadlish> PERLA \m/
<Diabelko> HTML, CSS i PHP totalnie olewane
<Diabelko> tylko klikanie w tym jebanym delphi
<Diabelko> przez dwa lata
<Voldenet> PHP to przecież C++ w wersji super lightcore
<Voldenet> CSS i HTML to webdesignerka
<Voldenet> jak ktoś chce, to się nauczy w 2 tygodnie
<Diabelko> Voldenet: po technikum i tak nikt roboty nie dostaje
<Blondyn> poczytajcie życiorysy bogaczy ;)
<Diabelko> Blondyn: może być głównego programisty Apple?
<Voldenet> Blondyn: ja bym chciał życiorysy bogaczy za 30 lat
<Dreadlish> Diabelko: oni mieli poprostu pomysł :D
<Blondyn> Voldenet: na pewno ktoś z inżynierii genetycznej : >
<Diabelko> Voldenet: możesz mówić cokolwiek zechcesz o przydatności technikum do czegokolwiek
<Diabelko> ale ono jest absolutnie nieprzydatne
<Voldenet> Blondyn: ciekawe, ciekawe
<Diabelko> nawet średniaki nie zyskają nic ciekawego
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: od designu są graficy.
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: tak
<bastetmilo> nie od html/css/js
<Voldenet> informatycy nawet nie umieją koloró dobrać
<Voldenet> html i css są tak dziecinnie proste
<Voldenet> że śmiać się w twarz temu, który nie potrafi tego ogarnąć
<Blondyn> ok a współcześni bogacze .... jak ten od facebooka albo google ....
<Voldenet> i nie móię tu o jakichś trudnych technikach
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: tak mówią ci co sie uczyli tego w dwa tygodnie...
<bastetmilo> no ale co ja się znam
<Voldenet> ja się uczyłem troszkę dłużej tho
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: js to nawet ja się nauczyłem w kilka dni, takich podstaw, ale wystarczały do pisania fajnych rzeczy
<Diabelko> nawet html i css liznąłem
<Diabelko> ale przestalem używać, to zostało mi <b> i <i>
<Blondyn> język nie używany wyparowuje hehe
<Voldenet> można się oszukiwać, że ktoś używa tych dziwnych elementów html typu caption albo q
<Diabelko> Voldenet w tym wypadku ma rację, ale zapomina, że przy 4h tygodniowo dalej w szkołach jeden semestr to przejście w programowaniu do tablic
<Voldenet> tfu, cite
<Diabelko> i praktycznie na tym koniec
<bastetmilo> uhum. Nie, ja głupia baba się nie będę wypowiadac wśród takich specjalistów... gdzie mi tam do was panowie.
<Voldenet> chociaż caption tez
<Diabelko> bastetmilo: ale nikt nie mówi, że się na tym nie znasz, tylko kwestia jest taka, że jak ktoś ma zaparcie to się tego szybko nauczy, bo tego nie jest dużo
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: NIE JESTEM SPECJALISTĄ
<Voldenet> mówię tylko, że to proste jest
<Blondyn> kobieta = emocje D:
<Voldenet> tego jest mało
<Voldenet> w robieniu designu jednak dużo większym problemem jest dobranie fontów i kolorów
<Diabelko> Voldenet: swoją drogą, kiedy jakieś ciekawe anime dla mnie wyjdzie?
<Voldenet> nie mówiąc o grafikach zdobiących paski
<bastetmilo> przepraszam, może dostanę kick, ale tak pierdolicie, że aż mi się nie chcę.
<Voldenet> Diabelko: to zależy co uważasz za ciekawe
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: przykro mi, że to jest takie proste
<Blondyn> bastetmilo: a konkretnie jaka jest twoja opinia ?
<Voldenet> Blondyn: ona uważa, że html/css nie da się nauczyć w 2 tygodnie
<Blondyn> bo się nie da ... jak komuś nie podchodzi
<Voldenet> 'komuś nie podchodzi'?!
<Blondyn> chyba ze ma jakiegoś nie wiem mistrza :D
<Diabelko> Voldenet: w każdym razie, technikum jest dla ludzi skończonych, którzy zatracą się w systemi i potrzebują specjalnego toku nauczania dla niepełnosprawnych
<Blondyn> co palcem pokazuje co jak ..... :D
<Diabelko> niezależnie co by ktokolwiek mówił, to technikum będzie ssało
<Voldenet> Diabelko: no, tablice na 4 zajęciach
<Diabelko> Voldenet: 4h tygodniowo w ciągu pół roku
<Voldenet> a tymczasem na kucbudzie uczą tablic i wskaźników na jednych zajęciach
<Diabelko> od podstaw C++ do tablic :F
<Diabelko> a i tak nie umieją do tej pory tego używać
<Diabelko> i z kim tu rozmawiać
<Blondyn> no nie wiem co w Polsce jest najlepsze hmmm
<Voldenet> śmieszą mnie troszkę tablice w C
<Voldenet> bo to takie tablice tylko jak się weźmie pascalowy zapis a[b]
<Voldenet> a już w zapisie C *(a+b) to tak różowo nie wygląda
<Diabelko> :]
<Diabelko> Voldenet: w każdym razie, ja Ci kiedyś mogę szczegółowo opisać dlaczego uważam, że technikum to zły pomysł
<Voldenet> nie musisz
<Voldenet> przy takim programie nauczania to zły pomysł
<Voldenet> zresztą liceum uczy wielomianów przez 2 lata
<Diabelko> no jasne, że to wina programu
<Blondyn> trzeba by sprawdzić gdzie chodzili ludzie sukcesu :F
<Voldenet> a analiza matematyczna wymaga tego po pierwszych zajęciach
<Diabelko> Blondyn: ludzie sukcesu nie chodzili do szkoły tylko kończyli swoje projekty
<bastetmilo> W dwa tygodnie można sie nauczyć wszystkich tagów w html i własciwości w CSS. No jak ktoś szybko czyta to może jeszcze przeczyta specyfikacje obu... A to nie sprawi, że będzie wstanie wdrożyć średnio skomplikowany design just like that. Nie i już.
<Voldenet> w 2 tygodnie
<Voldenet> da się nauczyć C++ porządnie
<Voldenet> liczę 12h na dobę
<Voldenet> nie jakieś tam 10 minutek dziennie
<Diabelko> Voldenet: ale nawet nie ma rozszerzenia fizyki i matematyki dla technika informatyka
<Diabelko> co jest niezłym żartem
<bastetmilo> trafi na collapsing margins i po ptokach. Płacz i lament, bo nie działa.
<Diabelko> idę, wy flejmujcie dalej
<Diabelko> cya
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: nie wiem nawet co ta nazwa oznacza
<Blondyn> ja tez idem ... albo sam nei wiem
<Voldenet> a, już wiem
<Voldenet> zgugliłem
<Voldenet> w sumie wiedziałem o tym efekcie
<Voldenet> nie znałem nazwy
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> dobrze, że są teoretycy, co to nazwali
<Blondyn> to jakieś pojęcie z Rowling ? :D
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: dobrze, że są ludzie co czytają specyfikacje języka
<Voldenet> ja tam się uczyłem przez 9 lat prób i błędów
<Voldenet> :D
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: czyli nie dwa tygodnie?
<Voldenet> Nie, ale jak ja zaczynałem, to standardem nie było html5
<Voldenet> i css3
<Voldenet> (w sumie nadal nie jest)
<bastetmilo> A jakie to ma znaczenie?
<Voldenet> ale i tak uważam, że 160 godzin wystarczy na przeczytanie porządnej książki i zrobienie kilkunastu ćwiczeń
<Voldenet> żadne
<Voldenet> bo chyba nie sądzisz, że w 160 godzin da się nauczyć czegoś metodą prób i błędów?
<Blondyn> nie da chyba ze jest sie geniuszem :D
<Blondyn> albo ma sie korki u dobrego nauczyciela : .
<Voldenet> ...
<Voldenet> ale książką spokojnie da się opanować coś w 40 godzin
<Voldenet> w stopniu wystarczającym do rozpoczęcia praktyki
<Blondyn> chcecie się rozerwać? http://tinyurl.com/43w3v36 :D
<Voldenet> hint: zajęcia na uczelniach mają około 2*16 godzin łącznie
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: rozumiem, że jesteś programistką html i uważasz to za wielce trudną sztukę
<Blondyn> a najlepsze na przyszłość były by korki u chińskich hakerów :F
<Voldenet> ale nie oznacza to, że to jest trudne
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nie ma takiego jezyka programowania jak html....
<Voldenet> Blondyn: chińscy hakerzy to te script-kiddies co to zapuszczają boty z bruteforcem?
<Dreadlish> tak
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: Wiem, to miała być obraza
<Voldenet> Pr0 idd
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: troche Ci nie wyszła
<Dreadlish> tylko to turasy raczej to te script-kiddies
<Dreadlish> tak mnie sie zdawa
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: wyszła doskonale, ale wykracza poza rozumowanie programistów html
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: pozwól, że nie będę się zniżać do Twojego poziomu, nie chce się ubrudzić.
<Dreadlish> 1st?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Blondyn> acta powstała przeciw Chinom
<Blondyn> oni nawet lotniskowiec podrobili :F
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: no fakt, taka wspinaczka może brudzić
<Voldenet> tak przy okazji, wysokość mierzymy od dołu do góry
<Voldenet> 'zniżać się' oznacza zmniejszenie odległości między ziemią a obiektem
<Voldenet> więc nie możesz użyć tego słowa w przypadku wspinaczki
<Voldenet> Poprawiłem Cię, teraz do kuchni.
<Voldenet> Programistko html.
<Voldenet> Blondyn: tyle, że Chiny i Rosja acta nie podpiszą
<Voldenet> oni nic nie podpiszą
<Blondyn> no właśnie : >
<Blondyn> burak sie pluł na chiny tydzień przed podpisywaniem o nie szanowanie własności int.
<Voldenet> w sumie komuna to tak nie za bardzo z własnością intelektualną zgodna...
<Blondyn> no dokładnie ... i chodzi tu o podchody usa -chiny i rosja
<Blondyn> a że UE słaba jest aktualnie to sobie pozwalają
<Blondyn> a miał być jakiś rozdział serwerów a nawet jakieś oddzielne domeny dla UE
<Voldenet> ale jakiś script kiddie się wycwanił
<Voldenet> puszczał skan ssh co 30 minut
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: aż mi Cie teraz szkoda. ALe jak to mówią: z upośledzonych się nie śmiejemy, tylko im współczujemy.
<Voldenet> to się zdziwi, jak zmienię czas skanowania na godzinę
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: nazywanie mnie upośledzonym ma na celu wyśmianie mojej osoby
<Voldenet> Więc... "nie śmiejemy się"?
<Blondyn> emocje
<Voldenet> ach, ta bogata retoryka
<Voldenet> "nie mam argumentów, czas zacząć dyskusję ad personam"
<Voldenet> "jesteś głupi, nie masz racji, tak bardzo Ci współczuję, ułomny Ty"
<Voldenet> chociaż ból dupki takich newfaggów we flejmach jest zabawny
<Voldenet> ten moment, gdy brakuje im sensownych argumentów i zauważają, że w sumie to nie mają racji
<Voldenet> czas na kolejną herbatę
<Voldenet> wracamy po przerwie
<bastetmilo> Oh. jejku jej. A to "do kochni" to co to było? Jak dla mnie brak argumentów.
<bastetmilo> *kuchni
<bastetmilo> no ale taka moralność Kalego
<bastetmilo> jak już mówiłam: współczuję.
<Blondyn> he he ^^!
<ubuanonymous> witam
<Blondyn> cześć powiedz cos miłego :D
<ubuanonymous> lepiej nie
<ubuanonymous> ja tu jestem ze sprawą do admina
<Blondyn> ubuanonymous: czemu nie śpisz wiesz że melatonina wpływa hamująco na rozwój raka ?
<ubuanonymous> Blondyn: a może juz mam raka
<ubuanonymous> to  mnie nie dotyczy
<Blondyn> hmm hamująco* :D
<ubuanonymous> ups
<ubuanonymous> haha pomyłka
<Blondyn> ^^
<Blondyn> proszę się rozchmurzyć :D
<mati75> adminów forum tutaj nie ma
<ubuanonymous> mati75: ktoś mnie zbanował tutaj na zarejestrowanym nicku, dlatego też jestem na innym a ja nic nie zrobiłem
<ubuanonymous> Blondyn: ty to jestes wesoły chłopak
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: jestem pewien, że jesteś miłą osobą znającą się na swojej robocie
<Voldenet> z głębi serca Cię przepraszam i proszę o wybaczenie
<kklimonda> ubuanonymous: na jakim nicku cie zbanowali?
<ubuanonymous> kklimonda: marcin1988
<Voldenet> moje "2 tygodnie" mówiło o nauce podstawowych technik, nie zostaniu ekspertem
<Voldenet> tylko przesadziłem z trollowaniem
<Blondyn> ja nie rejestruje tka na w razie co ....
<Voldenet> przepraszam więc
<mati75> nie widzę takiego bana
<Voldenet> [#ubuntu-pl] *!*marcin@*.neoplus.adsl.tpnet.pl zbanowany przez Stirlitz_ (~dziadek@unaffiliated/stirlitz) na
<ubuanonymous> mati75: a jak wchodze na nim to pisze zostałeś zbanowany
<ubuanonymous> do pokoju
<Voldenet> bo usera zbanowało
<Voldenet> zmień username
<mati75> Voldenet: to jest na nick i na host
<ubuanonymous> pamiętam tego stirlitz
<Voldenet> to jest na usera
<Voldenet> nick!user@host
<kklimonda> ubuanonymous: jak go pamiętasz to z nim pogadaj
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: mam rozumieć, że zaraz zasuniesz mi tekst "i nawet nie potrafisz zauważyć ironii, kiedy ta wyskakuje z krzaków i gryzie Cie w dupe"?
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: to nie ironia
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: a tak to brzmiało...
<Voldenet> przebacz, nie miałem zamiaru Cię obrazić
<ubuanonymous> kklimonda: on mi chciał dać repo z firefoxem testing a ja mu mówiłem ze chce stable ;/
<Voldenet> to znaczy... przez pewien czas miałem, bo poniosło mnie
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: i nadal to robisz.
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: to nie ironia
<bastetmilo> dobrze więc
<bastetmilo> to gdzie jest haczyk?
<Voldenet> jeśli musiałbym napisać "przepraszam" tysiąc razy, to napisałbym
<Voldenet> nie ma żadnego haczyka, po prostu nienawiść nie ma sensu
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: poszedłeś po herbatę... co się wtedy stało?
<Voldenet> zrobiłem herbatę
<Voldenet> jestem uzależniony od herbaty
<bastetmilo> uhum
<bastetmilo> i co dalej?
<Blondyn> stop acta!
<ubuanonymous> nara wam:)
<Blondyn> między wami!
<Voldenet> trzymając ciepłą herbatę zreflektowałem się nad swoim chamskim i dziecinnym zachowaniem
<Voldenet> Zapytałem siebie: "po co?!"
<Voldenet> Nie znalazłem racjonalnej odpowiedzi w swojej pustej głowie
<Voldenet> Tak więc musiałem przeprosić
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: widzę, ale nie wierzę.
<bastetmilo> przykro mi
<Voldenet> co mam zrobić, żebyś mi uwierzyła?
<Blondyn> hmm nagrać jak robisz herbatę w przebraniu konia pantmimicznego ? :D (nie to moje marzenia)
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nic nie musisz robić. Chociaż chciałabym wiedzieć co dajesz do tej herbaty ;)
<Voldenet> Cukier
<Voldenet> Jedną łyżkę
<Voldenet> Możesz mi zaufać, naprawdę, nie będę Cię okłamywał od teraz.
<Blondyn> ja słodzę dziekciem :D
<Voldenet> *) Nie oznacza to, że odpowiem na każde pytanie, oczywiście.
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: nie znam Cię, jak miałabym Ci zaufać?
<Voldenet> *) Nie odpowiem, jeśli pytanie miałoby sprawić Ci przykrość.
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: Nie proszę o dodanie mnie do twojego /etc/passwd
<Voldenet> Proszę o wybaczenie, nie jest to prosta rzecz?
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: wybaczam. Przyjmuje przeprosiny i sama przepraszam za swoje niestosowne uwagi.
<Blondyn> a mnie lubisz ?
<Blondyn> :D
<Voldenet> Jedno słowo, a tyle radości.
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/44yjnz ale fajne :D
<aseeon> And they lived happily ever after
<Voldenet> Hę?
<Blondyn> Voldenet: prześpij się nie katuj się tak :)
<Voldenet> Ja mam ten problem, że nie mogę zasnąć, dopóki nie padam na twarz
<Voldenet> dlatego śpię po 4-5 godzin
<Blondyn> :D
<Blondyn> robisz "deskę"
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-08
<Blondyn> by by
<Blondyn> dobranoc Voldenet :D
<fdv564> witam
<fdv564> mam mały problem
<fdv564> otóż mój kolega potrzebuje skopiować dane z jednego dysku na drugi. A nie mogę na nim odpalić xubuntu (live cd)
<fdv564> jakie inne distro mogę pobrać żeby miało jakieś środowisko graficzne obsługę NFTS
<jacekowski> kazde distro ma obsluge ntfs teraz
<Nothing> Witam jest ktoś?, mam kilka pytan:D
<kklimonda> o tej porze?
<m477> @_@
<m477> ;D
<sysek> :)
<m477> ;o
<sysek> m477: znow pijany?
<m477> ;o
<m477> ja pijany?
<m477> sysuś na boga
<sysek> no
<m477> gardze alkoholem
<Thorbjorn> sepuku chcesz popełnić?
<shpaq> mornin'
<Damn3d> ew'ry najt
<Damn3d> jak sie bawicie, Sopot? !
<Damn3d> znacie ewry najt?! znacie??
<sysek> NIE
<sysek> wyjdz
<Damn3d> to ty lepiej sobie pójdź
<Damn3d> na koncert innej wokalistki
<Damn3d> a nie że tu będziesz mandaryne obrażał
<sysek> tja
<kklimonda> jezu, rozwiazanie KDE do ustawiania domyslnej konfiguracji jest do bani
<kklimonda> pomijajac juz to, ze zabugowane jak cholera to cale rozwiazanie opiera sie na pisaniu skryptow ktore wszystko ustawiaja..
<kklimonda> w js
<m477> ehh
<m477> http://ideone.com/5GQV4 o co tu chodzi? :/
<bastetmilo> dzień dobry
<mefisto> Witam :)
<m477> :)
<bastetmilo> uff, nie ma to jak pracowita noc :) i spanie 3h
<mILQ> m477: Czy ty czasami nie pijesz?:)
<m477> mILQ: a Ty?
<mILQ> w sensie czy bywaja takie dni ze nie masz w przelyku alkoholu :)
<mefisto> bastetmilo: lekarz?
<m477> no czasem sie zdarza
<bastetmilo> mefisto: nie, dlaczego?
<mefisto> pracowita noc - na dyżurze myślałem że..
<bastetmilo> mefisto: nie, robiłam wdrożenie strony na Wordpressie.
<m477> dobrze ze nie instrukcje :P
<bastetmilo> m477: weź. Przecież teraz mnie to czeka....
<m477> :<
<m477> napisalem skrypt, który otwiera konsole jak przykładam rękę do kamery >_>
<denysonique__> m477: jest na githubie?
<m477> denysonique__: wut?
<denysonique__> m477: nie uzywales nigdy GitHuba?
<m477> nie
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> on w afryce mieszka
<dweller> tam nie mają internetów
<m477> tak duz omnie ominelo?
<dweller> nom
 * denysonique__ zaniemówił
<m477> zaniemawiaj
<dweller> że nie używał to pół biedy
<dweller> gorzej że nawet nie wie
<m477> a do czego mialbym uzywac?
<m477> GitHub is a web-based hosting service for software development projects that use the Git revision control system
<m477> @_@
<buharin> m477, hej
<m477> buharin: cześć
<denysonique__> m477: jestes coderem? czy woznym od serwerow?
<buharin> m477, nie kumam czemu to nie dziala
<buharin> m477, str.replaceAll("<[^>]+>", "");
<denysonique__> buharin: parsnij sobie jakims jarem to html
<buharin> denysonique__, musze zrobic parsera by to robil autmatycznie nonstop
<denysonique__> buharin: ale co dokladniej robil
<denysonique__> buharin: pokaz input oraz output
<buharin> str.replaceAll("<[^>]+>", "");
<buharin> nic sie nie zmienia
<buharin> w ogole
<denysonique__> buharin: ale pokaz originalny input oraz co z nim bys chcial zrobic
<BlessJah> chce usunąć tagi html/xml
<BlessJah> buharin: być może musisz ucieczkować [] albo +
<buharin> nie chyba cos zepsute jest :S
<denysonique__> buharin: wklej na http://wklej.org
<denysonique__> buharin: dostaniesz najlepsza solution
<denysonique__> oraz do regexow to polecam czegos jak: http://rubular.com/
<buharin> protem taki jest ze replaceAll w ogole nie dziala
<buharin> :S
<m477> denysonique__: ani tym ani tym
<Voldenet> witam, z przerwy przemawiam
<Thorbjorn> Re
<Voldenet> o, niezły koincydent
<m477> :o
<m477> zdarzenie koincydencjalne, no no
<Voldenet> Hm, co ten buharin robi?
<Voldenet> czy to java czy sen?
<Voldenet> coś ciekawego...?
<Thorbjorn> m477: trzeźwy?
<m477> ą
<BlessJah> 'chmod go-rwx -R .git' popsuje repo?
<Voldenet> chmod ugo-rwx -R .git raczej popsuje
<Voldenet> a czy go-rwx -R .git to nie wiem, sprawdź :D
<Voldenet> strzelałbym, że nie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nie
<BlessJah> w takim razie nie wiem co sie popsulo
<Thorbjorn> kurde nie ma co  robić. nud straszliwe
<Thorbjorn> nudy*
<Voldenet> zrób za mnie
<Voldenet> wszystko
<Voldenet> i wyślij kasę przelewem
<Voldenet> can do?
<Voldenet> drobne prace programistyczne do wykonania
<Voldenet> debugowanie
<Voldenet> i takie tam
<Voldenet> ;f
<Voldenet> oczywiście żartowałem, to przecież kupa zabawy
<m477> ...
<m477> wykonaj za mnie kalibracje spektrometru masowego ;f
<Thorbjorn> m477: spiłeś się kiedyś jaggermajsterem kiedy?
<m477> Thorbjorn: nie
<Thorbjorn> ⎈⎈⎈to nie fajnie
<buharin> Wizard, ping ping
<m477> ponk
<bastetmilo> pik pok
<buharin> m477, znasz jakis html parser?
<buharin> pod jave
<buharin> bo kurna
<m477> nie
<buharin> nie umiem usunac znacznikow z htmla
<buharin> :S
<m477> jakich?
<m477> <..> ?
<DaZ> bo tam sa jakies inne
<DaZ> :f
<m477> ja parsowalem html tak ze usuwalem all pomiedzy < > :D
<DaZ> czasami fajnie miec jednak troche tych tagow
<buharin> m477, wlasnie niby to usuwalem i gowno wyszlo : (
<buharin> m477, a moze podpowiedziec jak usuwales?
<buharin>   str =  str.replaceAll("<[^>]*>", "");
<buharin> u mnie taka linijka
<buharin> :P
<Voldenet> a u mnie $str=~s/<[^>]*>//g;
<buharin> Voldenet, to jest to samo
<m477> buharin: lecisz po stringu, literka po literce, dajesz Boole a=True; if(znak=="<")a=False; if(a)nowyString=nowyString+literka;if(znak==">")a=True
<m477> i to w petli
<m477> ;f
<buharin> m477, widzialem ten sposob
<buharin> ale myslalem ze znacz cos oryginalniejszego
<buharin> chociaz specjalisci od wyrazen regularnych sami nie wiedza co pisza
<m477> sam to wymyslilem, to chyba wystarczajaco oryginalne?
<gjm> bry
<bastetmilo> hej gjm
<gjm> hej bastetmilo
<buharin> m477, sam tego nie wymysliles
<buharin> znalazlem podobny pomysl w necie
<buharin> :D
<m477> no ale tez na niego wpadlem, damyt
<buharin> :P
<m477> nie jest to za cholere odkrywcze
<buharin> m477, wlasnie nie mysle
<buharin> co jesli
<m477> ?
<buharin> m477, myslalem nad tym by nie powrocic z Javy do C
<m477> :)
<m477> po co
<m477> a w tym i w tym nie mozna pisac?
<buharin> ale wydaje mi sie ze ci co pisza w c sa inteligentniejsi
<kklimonda> :D
<m477> no to co jak Ty tez zaczniesz to bedziesz madrzejszy? :-)
<buharin> m477, bo wiecej czasu sie poswieca na analizowaniu swojego kodu niz szukaniu gotowcow
<m477> lol
<wujek> .j #archlinux
<wujek> ;/
<m477> ;/
<buharin> ?
<m477> mi sie ciezko pisze w C
<m477> za tempy jestem :)
<kklimonda> buharin: od używania języka nie stajesz się mądrzejszy, a jako programista i tak będziesz musiał używać różnych języków - nic nie stoi na przeszkodzie pisać w C i Javie
<m477> jak to nie
<m477> uruchomilem kompilator gcc i odrazu dostalem +5 do IQ
<buharin> m477, : D
<m477> g++ +2 IQ
<buharin> javac ?
<kklimonda> problemem programistów Javy jest to, że są najczęściej słabymi programistami, ale to nie jest wina języka a rynku który ma na tzn. "code monkeys" zapotrzebowanie
 * m477 throws exception
<m477> murzyny programistyczne
<buharin> m477, wlasnie sie czuje
<buharin> taką małpą : (
<m477> a co piszesz?
<buharin> m477, wczesniej robilem program do robienia testow a teraz taki jakby nadajnik
<m477> ?
<buharin> m477, algorytmika na poziomie czajnika
<buharin> m477, nonstop tylko szukam jak co zrobic :S
<m477> mmm
<kklimonda> buharin: ale tak wygląda większość programowania jeżeli nie zapuszczasz się w grafikę
<buharin> kklimonda, niby tak ale polazlem na kierunek zwiazany z algorytmami
<buharin> kklimonda, i cos tam pisalem w stylu algyrtmow heuretystycznych
<buharin> ostatnio
<m477> to nie wiem co wy programujecie, skoro to polega na kopiowaniu kodu :S
<buharin> :D
<kklimonda> m477: ja zawsze jak muszę coś napisać zaczynam od sprawdzenia czy nie ma już na to gotowej biblioteki ;)
<kklimonda> foss mnie rozleniwił - czas którego nie muszę poświęcać na pisanie czegoś od zera mogę przeznaczyć na debugowanie zewnętrznych bibliotek ;)
<m477> to co Ty piszesz? kopiowanie stringow
<xaxes_> kklimonda: ja javy nie lubię, a i tak jestem kiepskim programistą :P
<kklimonda> m477: a co ty piszesz, że wszystko od zera musisz pisać?
<kklimonda> teraz już nic nie pisze się od zera tak naprawdę
<m477> kklimonda: analizy robie
<kklimonda> ble ;)
<m477> czemu
<kklimonda> nudne ;)
<m477> zalezy czego
<Thorbjorn> jest jakiś graficzna aplikacja do regulacji dźwięku?
<TheNumb> m477: analizy składu piwa są interesujące
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: kmix
<m477> nie
<m477> lepsza jest ich konsumpcja
<Thorbjorn> m477: +++
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: a coś co mi nie pociągnie 240MB zależności?
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: alsamixe
<TheNumb> r
<Thorbjorn> nie potrafię tam "włączyć" mikrofonu
<Thorbjorn> wszystkie suwaki mam aktywne i lipa nie działa
<tajwanuser> cze
<sysek> HEHE
<PoKrAk> sluchajcie mam problem zainstalowałem monitorx ale zamiast wyświetlać dane wyświetla plik cgi :/ ma moze ktoś z tym doświadczenie?
<Voldenet> Ale fajny nick, pokrak
<Voldenet> zupełnie jak ten z pulp fiction
<m477> ty to chyba nowy tu jestes
<Diabelko> Voldenet: dlaczego tutaj piszesz, a nie na pircu? :F
<Diabelko> wkurwiłeś się na nich, czy co? ;)
<Voldenet> piszę wszędzie
<Voldenet> ale rzeczywiście, mam jakieś logi pokraka sprzed miecha
<Voldenet> ponad
<Voldenet> ale przez parę tygodni nic nie pisał
<PoKrAk> to jak ktos bawił sie monitorix??
<Wizard> cześć
<bastetmilo> hej Wizard
<foreste_> ma ktos arch 32bit ?
<foreste_> archlinux
<Wizard> meh
<Wizard> cześć bastetmilo
<bastetmilo> Wizard: za co go wywaliłeś?
<foreste_> a chrootowal ktos do niego z innego systemu ?
<Wizard> ileż można tego słuchać?
<Wizard> foreste_, nikt, won na #arch-pl
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> bastetmilo, dlatego, że na archa jestem szczególnie cięty
<bastetmilo> aj si
<Wizard> może dlatego, że pół osób tu go używa, zamiast sobie iść na arch-pl
<Wizard> ale tam pewnie mają bana za trollenie
<foreste_> nie moge chrootowac z debiana i686 i fedory i586 i opensuse
<Wizard> :S
<Wizard> pewnie masz /bin/bash nie znaleziono polecenia, czy coś takiego
<Wizard> man chroot
<foreste_> root@dom:/home/foreste# chroot /mnt/sda
<foreste_> [19:42] <foreste_> [środa, 8 lutego 2012] [18:32:46] <foreste_> [środa, 8 lutego 2012] [07:12:50] <foreste_> Błąd w obliczeniach zmiennoprzecinkowych
<Wizard> lülz
<foreste_> czyli tylko moge chrootowac z i686 do i686
<foreste_> czyniema znaczenia to ?
<Frst21> ma
<Wizard> hmm... ma niewiele
<Voldenet> oczywiście, że ma
<foreste_> bo musze naprawic logowanie i wgrac usb swith i modem manager
<Wizard> eh
<Wizard> bastetmilo, co tam? :>
<foreste_> bo neta niemam
<bastetmilo> Wizard: oh, praca praca. Poszłam spac dziś o 5 rano :)
<Wizard> niefajnie
<Wizard> zdecydowanie wolę chlać w nocy, niż pracować
<foreste_> jaki system live ma i686 i obluge modemow 3g/4g ?
<Wizard> spać*
<Wizard> hmm, ubuntu?
<bastetmilo> o 7 jakos zerwałam sie i poszłam spac do łóżka L(
<foreste_> ubuntu ma i386
<Wizard> no i?
<Wizard> ale nie byłbym tego taki pewien
<Wizard> naprawdę już niewiele dystrybucji kompiluje się na i386, poza tym - żadna różnica
<Wizard> ty masz chroot
<Wizard> a, przepraszam, panie Voldenet, każda różnica
<bastetmilo> Wizard: żyję w trzeźwości już ponad tydzien... więc na razie koniec chlania po nocach.
<Wizard> :)
<Voldenet> ale i686 różni się mocno od starszych
<foreste_> niechce mi chrt=ootowac ani debiana abi fedory ani opensuse
<foreste_> ani*
<Voldenet> tzn. i686 może chrootować do starszych chyba
<Voldenet> ale odwrotnie nie
<foreste_> zainstalowalem archa
<foreste_> typu live archbang
<Wizard> na arch-pl na pewno cię oleją
<Wizard> znaczy pomogą!
<foreste_> i chce go poustawiac
<Voldenet> co to jest archbang?
<foreste_> archlinux live
<Voldenet> hm
<Voldenet> w takim razie nie wiem, ja zawsze instaluję pacmana na linuchu jakimś
<Voldenet> i potem core z pacmanem pakuję na dysk
<Voldenet> ustawiam
<Voldenet> i restart
<Wizard> ej, naprawdę, idźcie z archem na #arch-pl
<Wizard> oni tam nikogo nie lubią i tak dalej
<Wizard> Dreadlish, zabierz ich sobie :|
<Voldenet> Wizard: wiem
<Voldenet> na arczu powinno się pisać, że arcz ssie i ubuntu wymiata
<Voldenet> a tutaj odwrotnie
<Voldenet> :D
<Dreadlish> Wizard: a czy ja ci ich dalem?
<Dreadlish> ta oni tu siedzieli
<Wizard> :(
<qermit> jeszcze jedno słowo na a i poleci kop
<Wizard> ale numer!
<widmo> anachronizm
<Wizard> cześć qermit
<Wizard> huh O_o
<qermit> ostrzegałem
<Bonio> witam
<Wizard> cześć Bonio
<Wizard> niech zgadnę, Bonio, nie działa ci coś?
<Voldenet> no cóż, skoro nie można od dzisiaj używać słów na pewną literę na tym kanale, to troszkę trudniej będzie mówić
<Voldenet> lecz nie ma tego złego, są synonimy :P
<Bonio> dawno nie zagladalem tu a juz Wizard pytasz czy cos nie dziala
<widmo> Co kanał to obyczaj
<Wizard> Voldenet, ale ci, co kończyli gimnazjum, mogą mieć problemy
<widmo> powiedział
<Voldenet> Wizard: UŻYŁ SŁOWA NA A
<widmo> _ale
<Voldenet> ^cheater
<Voldenet> Chłodny oszuścik wykryty
<qermit> jak dzieci
<Wizard> nie?
<widmo> ;D
<Bonio> nie jestem w temacie...
<Wizard> Bonio, nikt nie jest, za dużo LSD
<Voldenet> no ba, żadnej nazwy użytkownika nie ma w temacie
<Wizard> otworzę sobie piwo
<Voldenet> więc nikt nie jest
<Wizard> z dwiema szóstkami
<PoKrAk> ktos bawił sie monitorix??
<Wizard> PoKrAk, nikt ;)
<PoKrAk> qwa zachciało im sie wynalazków
<PoKrAk> wrzuciłem to badziewie
<Voldenet> i?
<PoKrAk> ale zamiast wyświetlać grafike to wyświetla zawartość skryptu cgi
<PoKrAk> :/
<Vorbis^> widać nie wie co z tym skryptem zrobić :P
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje coś co bedzie mi monitorowało zajetośc procka pamieci co i dlaczego zajmukje procesy itp
<Voldenet> ale to wina serwera
<Voldenet> masz w ogóle obsługę cgi?
<Voldenet> i chmod +x?
<Diabelko> chmod -x chmod
<Voldenet> Diabelko: h4x0r
<Diabelko> tak
<Diabelko> najlepsze rady ode mnie
<Diabelko> kiedyś sam sobie tak zrobiłem bo się bawiłem chmodem
<Diabelko> cóż
<Diabelko> ;d
<Voldenet> i co z tym fantem zrobić? :D
<Diabelko> nie wiem, nie rozwiązałem tego wtedy
<Diabelko> teraz tak nie robię
<Voldenet> chyba trzeba by bawić się w bith4x0ra i zmieniać uprawnienia za pomocą edytora dysku
<PoKrAk> a ja wlasnie dostałem serwer po kimś kuna młotek postawił to na ubuntu
<Diabelko> Voldenet: z tego co kojarzę ktoś grzebał przez gnome czy tam kde wtedy w uprawnieniach
<Diabelko> ale dałbym głowę, że to bazuje na chmodach
<PoKrAk> i sie apache tak rozchulał ze wpierdziela czasem całą pamiec
<Diabelko> zamiast na edycji plików
<PoKrAk> i teraz dojdz z bałaganem do ładu i składu bo ktoś wynalazki porobił
<PoKrAk> katalog /home jest linkiem symbolicznym :/ i innetego rodzaju kwiatki
<Diabelko> ja widziałem link do /root w /home
<PoKrAk> a nie mozna tego juz postawić od nowa :/
<Vorbis^> jak można stawiać serwer na ubuntu?
<Voldenet> instalujesz ubuntu
<Vorbis^> do takich rzeczy jest debian
<Voldenet> podłączasz internet
<Voldenet> gotowe
<widmo> ;DD
<widmo> I dajesz ajpi
<PoKrAk> wiem że od tego jest debian
<widmo> ew. od razu hasło do roota
<Vorbis^> w takim wypadku to bym postawił na windowsie xp
<PoKrAk> chciałem im serwer od poczatku ustawić ale coś sie im ubzdurało i kto inny to zrobił
<PoKrAk> jak serwer zaczoł koziołki fikać to teraz spowrotem do mnie z ratuj to co jet i musi tak zostać
<PoKrAk> qwa
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> uwielbiam dochodzić do ładu i składu z czyimiś wizjami instalacji
<Diabelko> ja to zawsze wypierdalam
<PoKrAk> ja tez ale w tym przypadku jest to serwe na który juz wiekszosc rzeczy zmigrowali
<PoKrAk> i następna migracja nie wchodzi w rachube
<PoKrAk> i zamiast ktoś postawic chocby wg ISP to porobił dziwne kombinacje
<Diabelko> PoKrAk: to ja ostatnio wpadłem na pomysł żeby pomijać DNSy ISP, bo czasem mącą
<PoKrAk> i teraz przyszło zeby diagnostyke zrobic za pomoca monitorix`a
<Diabelko> ustawiasz na 8.8.8.8 i jazda
<Diabelko> wszysciutko działa
<PoKrAk> poleccie coś co bedzie pokazywało status systemu online zajetosc pamiecim procka itp procesy
<PoKrAk> Diabelko: ja to wiem
<PoKrAk> ale prostowac czyjes błedy nie jest łatwo
<PoKrAk> heh procek ma 4 rdzenie a dali tylko 1 gb ramu a jest na tym kilka sql`i kilkanascie stron poczta itp itd
<PoKrAk> i jak zaczeło to wszystko powoli chodzic to ramu zabrakło bo apache wpie*&^%$ wiekszośc i maszyna zdycha
<PoKrAk> :/
<PoKrAk> a mówiłem kupcie porządną maszyne porobi sie wirtualki i bedzie na czym działac
<OxOOFF> Jak tam Panowie praca wre?
<kikokos> cześć wszystkim
<kikokos> no więc mam pytanie :)
<Voldenet> nie tylko ty
<kikokos> bardzo się cieszę że nie odstaję od normy
<kikokos> dzis z moim internetem stało się coś niezwykłego, mianowicie, mogę wejść na niektóre strony a na niektóre nie (z ff), ściągnąłęm sobie więc inną przeglądarkę (lynx) i gdy probuje wejsc np na pl.wikipedia.org pojawia sie "unexpected error, connection refused"
<kikokos> hmm cos zniklo
<PoKrAk> hmm pewnie acta
<PoKrAk> odpytaj dnsy jak nie bangla zmien dnsy
<kikokos> no wiec nie moge wejsc na niektore strony (craiglist.org, ebay.de) a na niektore moge (gmail.com),
<PoKrAk> sprawdz czy po ip wleziesz jak tak to dnsy nie teges
<kikokos> o! dobra mysl
<Wizard> kikokos, zrób jak PoKrAk mówi
<Voldenet> pewnie z routingiem problemy
<Voldenet> traceroute zró
<PoKrAk> zacznij od nslookam
<PoKrAk> set q=ns
<PoKrAk> pozniej zmien za pomoca server 8.8.8.8 i pozn iej znowu set q=ns i odpytaj dane nazwy
<Voldenet> ...co
<PoKrAk> i bedziesz widział jakie dnsy sa nie teges
<Voldenet> zawsze można użyć diga
<PoKrAk> jak dnsy ok tracert na dany adres i widzisz gdzie sie konczy pakiet
<Voldenet> tracert nie ma w linuksie
<PoKrAk> mozna jak kto lubi :d
<Voldenet> nslookup też nie
<PoKrAk> traceroute jest
<PoKrAk> nslookup jet
<kikokos> dig www....
<kikokos> ?
<Voldenet> a, rzeczywiście
<Voldenet> ale i tak wolę diga
<Voldenet> prostszy
<PoKrAk> d# nslookup
<PoKrAk> > set q=ns
<PoKrAk> > google.pl
<PoKrAk> Server:         195.149.118.74
<PoKrAk> Address:        195.149.118.74#53
<PoKrAk>  
<mefisto> Witam
<PoKrAk> od gui sie w dupskach poprzewracalo :D
<Dreadlish> no
<PoKrAk> heh
<Voldenet> gui?
<PoKrAk> X
<Voldenet> ponawiam
<Voldenet> nie wiem co ma gui do tego
<PoKrAk> Xsy sa gui dla txt :D
<kikokos> PoKrAk, zaraz zaraz, co z tym d# mam to ot tak do terminala dac?
<PoKrAk> nie
<kikokos> a?
<PoKrAk> po tym d#
<kikokos> d3
<kikokos> sorry
<PoKrAk> samo nslookup
<kikokos> jestem w niemczech to lepiej pewnie google.de
<kikokos> ?
<PoKrAk> bez roznicy
<PoKrAk> dnsy google jakby co to 8.8.8.8
<PoKrAk> serwer dns który odpytujesz w nslookup zmieniasz za pomocą zmiennej server 8.8.8.8 lub server dns2.tpsa.pl
<kikokos> mam podzial na non-authoritative answer i authoritatice answer
<PoKrAk> który rekord odpytujes ustawiasz set q=ns lub set q=mx
<PoKrAk> pozniej wpisujesz nazwe domen y
<kikokos> mhm
<PoKrAk> i widzisz wynik jak dns widzi dany serwer
<kikokos> wydaje sie ze ustawilem
<kikokos> czy to wyglada poprawnie http://wklej.org/id/685130/ ?
<Voldenet> uff
<Voldenet> a już myślałem, że google nie wykupiło dnsów na kolejny rok
<PoKrAk> doh
<PoKrAk> wez spytaj o pokrak.com.pl np albo jakąś małą strone
<PoKrAk> ale przedewszystkim o te co ci nie działają
<Voldenet> ale ebay.de raczej działa
<kikokos> to tez dziala? kleinanzeigen.ebay.de
<Wizard> 194.50.69.177
<Wizard> ta
<PoKrAk> to traceroutuj to i do usłgodawcy ze ci ruch wcina z wynikami
<kikokos> http://wklej.org/id/685136/ czyli jest ok
<PoKrAk> niby ok
<kikokos> jak sie traceroutuje ?
<PoKrAk> teraz traceroute cel
<Voldenet> traceroute cel -I
<Voldenet> tak lepiej
<Wizard> o jak wikipedia kłamie!
<Wizard> The API was written in C++ for ease of programming
<Wizard> löl!
<m477> bc?
<Wizard> bc?
<ChaosEngine> Wizard: kiedyś C++ był łatwym językiem, wszystko się w nim klepało
<kikokos> tak to wyglada http://paste.org/45184
<dKc> używa ktoś kde4?
<kikokos> PoKrAk, cos z tego wynika?
<PoKrAk> nic
<PoKrAk> ze jest ok
 * manio używa
<PoKrAk> jakie masz dnsy w systemie ustawione
<kikokos> jak to sprawdzic?
<kikokos> sorry ale nie moge tego wygooglac bo sie niektore strony nie wlaczaja
<PoKrAk> resolv.conf poczytaj poustawiaj na dnsy IMHO najlepiej na 208.67.222.222 i 208.67.220.220
<ChaosEngine> kikokos: cat /etc/resolv.conf
<PoKrAk> i zobacz czy strony beda hulać
<m477> horror, wyznaczyc najmniejsza liczbe z posrod kilkudziesieciu milionow >_>
<kikokos> # Generated by NetworkManager
<kikokos> nameserver 193.189.244.225
<kikokos> nameserver 193.189.244.206
<PoKrAk> zmien na te co ci podałem działa odrazu i nie trzeba restartowac
<kikokos> ok
<Voldenet> a jak zrestartujesz to i tak network manager zepsuje
<Voldenet> ;D
<kikokos> hmm ,zmienione
<Enlik> m477: w O(1)?
<kikokos> jest niezle ale wikipedia.org nie dziala niestety
<PoKrAk> provider?
<kikokos> o2
<kikokos> ze usb sticka, i wszytko bylo dobrze do dzis
<PoKrAk> kontaktuj sie z nim i spytaj
<PoKrAk> a po ip na wikipedie wchpodziles
<kikokos> taak wypada taka jakby strona glowna z roznymi wiki
<kikokos> ale dalej na poszczegolne wejsc nie moge
<m477> Enlik: w czym
<kikokos> jakkolwiek dzieki za pomysly
<m477> raczej nie
<kikokos> hmm servis internetu 89 centów za minute :] co za okazja
<kikokos> z mojego providera znaczy
<kikokos> o całe 50 c wiecej niz za porade zwiazana z telefonem
<kikokos> ide, dzieki
<tajwanuser> jest jakis javowiec?
<qermit> Wizard: ^^
<CXIV> Jak zdalnie zedytować php.ini w mysql? :D
<dweller> emacsem przez senmail
<CXIV> dweller Tylko jak mam się połączyć z hostem? :D
<CXIV> Potrafię tylko zalogować się na panel
<CXIV> Ale dupa ze mnie
<CXIV> Muszę zmienić wpis max_execution_time
<CXIV> A nie mam dostępu :D
<CXIV> Da się do zedytować z poziomu panelu?
<dweller> no idea
<CXIV> Mam adres hosta , nazwę użytkownika i nazwę bazy
<CXIV> Mogę połączyć się przez FTP do struktury plików?
<CXIV> To chociaż mi powiedzcie jak zmienić Maximum execution time zdalnie :D
<CXIV> W "Variables" nie widzę takiej opcji
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-09
<dweller> widać nie da się
<dweller> od tego jest ssh
<sovtware> przepraszam za głupie pytanie ale mam prośbę jak oraz gdzie można zarejestrować nick tu na czacie ?
<dweller>  /msg nickserv register mail password
<sovtware> dweller dziękuje
<sovtware> mam problem z rejestracją w Nickserv :-(
<sovtware> miłego dnia Wszystkim narka do potem
<m477> ;]
<m477> co tam
<m477> :(
<dweller> :<
<m477> :>
<dweller> na egzamin ide
<dweller> a nawaliło śniegu
<m477> z? ;]
<dweller> podstawy programowania ;3
<m477> :<
<dweller> z czystego C ;3
<m477> ja sie zastanawiam jaki by tu sobie skrypcik napisac
<dweller> lece o/
<Thorbjorn> Elo, elo
<m477> ;]
<m477> piekny poranczek
<Thorbjorn> kaca nie masz?
<m477> ;D
<m477> zapity w zalażku
<Thorbjorn> też bym się spił. Nie ma z kim
<m477> ja jestem
<Thorbjorn> nie bo mi całą wódkę sam wypijesz
<m477> co ty, przeicez ja duzo nie pije
<TheNumb> m477: ale on ma tylko małpkę
<Thorbjorn> 0,7 tego Jagermajstera w barku mam jeszcze.
<shpaq> mornin'
<Thorbjorn> shpaq: o/
<Thorbjorn> które wm, de są sterowalne z klawiatury?
<foreste_> gdzie polska wiki arch ?
<Thorbjorn> nie ma
<Thorbjorn> arch nie chce polskich userów
<buharin> ha udalo sie!
<buharin> caly dzien kminilem nad durnym parserem ; D
<buharin> m477, swoja droga metoda usuwania <> nie jest dobra bo usuwa sie takze tekst
<foreste_> aja niemoge uruchomic arcxha
<buharin> foreste, to po co to instalowales?
<buharin> D:
<buharin> foreste_, kto Cie namówił : D
<foreste_> webnull
<foreste_> torentow
<foreste_> i kilku ;p
<foreste_> ale cos zrypalo po instalacji nvidi
<foreste_> tzn kernel
<Thorbjorn> foreste_: jak chcesz kissa to slacka postaw
<m477> buharin: wut
<Thorbjorn> foreste_: jesteś pewien, że to kernel się wysadził?
<termi> compiz w ubu 11.10 jest  domyslnie odrazu?
<Thorbjorn> no tak
<Thorbjorn> unity się opiera o compiz
<termi> jak sie z terminala wchodzilo w ustawienia compiza?
<Thorbjorn> MyUnity sprawdź
<TheNumb> http://www.techrepublic.com/blog/opensource/rip-compiz/3402
<TheNumb> hr hr hr
<TheNumb> Tylko canonical będzie rozwijał compiza ;D
<TheNumb> To się wkopali ;x
<termi> nie dziala
<termi> kurde zawsze normalnie w ustawieniach mialem do tego dostep a wtym 11.1 nie widze tego nigdzue
<termi> :D
<foreste_> ma ktus arch ?
<bastetmilo> foreste_: a próbowałeś zadać to pytanie na #arch-pl?
<foreste_> ta
<foreste_> na archlinux.pl
<foreste_> dokladnie ;p
<m477> ahh tyle wolnego czasu
<m477> spaźniam się na lekcje
<PoKrAk> jeloł
<PoKrAk> szybkie pytanie o przypomnienie
<PoKrAk> potrzebuje, zeby user sie automatycznie logował i żeby startowała komenda startx i odpalało firefoxa
<PoKrAk> qna kiedys to robiłem i nie moge za cholere sobie przypomniec jak
<BlessJah> dodaj do init.d skrypcik
<BlessJah> sudo startx, w .xinitrc możesz firefoksa dorzucić
<PoKrAk> czyli .xinitrc wpisac firefox
<BlessJah> wklej gdzieś .xinitrc
<BlessJah> robisz jakiś infokiosk?
<PoKrAk> cos w ta mańke
<PoKrAk> robie wg opisu http://paste.org/45184 punkt 5.2 i 5.3 ale nie zaskoczyło mi to :/
<PoKrAk> tfu nie to sie wkleilo
<PoKrAk> jadoba.net/PLUG/kiosk/howto/
<BlessJah> link nie działą
<BlessJah> kiosks
<BlessJah> firefox 2..
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: instalowałeś firefoksa z repo czy ze źródeł?
<PoKrAk> iceweasel z repo
<mati75> BlessJah: autologin robisz np. za pomocą nodm i dopisujesz do bash autostartx na tty1, firefox w .xinitrc
<mati75> oj
<mati75> PoKrAk: miało być
<PoKrAk> :D
<BlessJah> mati75: spoko
<BlessJah> to ty mu pomóż, a ja idę popykać w coś
<mati75> BlessJah: spoko
<garnus> kto ma paczki unity 5 dla 11.10
<garnus> przyznac sie kto korzysta z unity
<PoKrAk> nikt :D
<mati75> no właśnie
<mati75> nikt
<PoKrAk> jeszcze jeden problem po startx odpala sie iceweasel jest gil ale ......
<PoKrAk> niezajmuje pełnego rozmiaru ekranu (tryb pełnoekranowy nie działa)
<buharin> jak sie ma telefon wifi g
<PoKrAk> pole wyswietlania ogranicza sie do 3/5 całego ekranu
<PoKrAk> robie to na wirtualce
<PoKrAk> może to być związane z tym, że po samym startx odpala sie xterm??
<buharin> m477, znasz sie moze na tym?
<m477> na czyum
<mati75> PoKrAk: daj do .xinitrc firefox
<mati75> i nic więcej
<mati75> albo iceweasel
<PoKrAk> dalem iceweasel ale nie odpala sie na całej wielkosci ekranu
<mati75> chociaż firefox to dowiązanie do iceweasel
<mati75> powinno odpalać
<PoKrAk> odpala
<PoKrAk> ale nie zajmuje całej powieszchni ekranu
<mati75> na full screen
<mati75> z czego pamiętam u mnie tak działało na max ekran
<PoKrAk> tez zajmuje tą sama powierzchnie
<PoKrAk> czy to z xorg.conf czy bez
<buharin> m477, bo mam telefon wifi g i nie widzi niektorych sieci :S
<buharin> m477, a chcialem udostepnic wifi z lapka
<PoKrAk> i sie zastanawiam, bo bez xinitrc odpala sie sam terminal
<PoKrAk> ale doinstalowałem fluxboxa i tak samo sie dzieje
<m477> g?
<PoKrAk> iceweasel --fullscreen nie pomaga :/
<m477> standard?
<buharin> m477, nom
<m477> widocznie chujowy
<buharin> m477, IEEE 802.11
<buharin> a jak zmienic
<buharin> technologie wifi
<buharin> w ubuntu
<PoKrAk> jak powinien wyglądać plik w odpowiedzialny za uruchomienie startx w init.d
<PoKrAk> qna poszło wreszcie
<PoKrAk> ale nie mam przegladarki na całym ekranie :/
<PoKrAk> xsy sa dobrze ustawione bo flubox jest na całym ekranie a iceweasel odpalany osobno nie jest
<PoKrAk> jakieś sugestie?
<PoKrAk> jak w luxboxie usunąć dolną belke ?
<PoKrAk> fluxbox
<PoKrAk> mialo byc
<tajwanuser> cze
<m477> ahh
<m477> nie ma jak piweczka
<TheNumb> Piwerko
<TheNumb> <:
<Vorbis^> kurde arch nie chce mi sie zupdejtować :<
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: pacman -Syy && pacman -Syu? :P
<Vorbis^> filesystem: /etc/mtab exist in filesystem
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: zrób sobie kopię cp /etc/mtab /etc/mtab.kopia && rm /etc/mtab && pacman -Syu
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: potem zobacz czy różni się czymś ten nowy mtab
<TheNumb> Jeśli nie to go zostaw
<Vorbis^> okej
<dweller> boże
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> dweller: magia archa <:
<dweller> -Sfu i lecisz
<TheNumb> dweller: też tak kiedyś zrobiłem... ;]
<TheNumb> dweller: zgadnij co? :D
<Thorbjorn> adin
<TheNumb> Tak, wysrał się system :<
<dweller> [~] head /var/log/pacman.log
<dweller> [2009-12-04 23:16] installed filesystem (2009.07-1)
<Thorbjorn> bo to arch
<dweller> coś mówiłeś? ;f
<Thorbjorn> on srake a
<Thorbjorn> ma
<Vorbis^> ehe
<Thorbjorn> i się sra no
<Vorbis^> could not determine filesystem mount points
<dweller> w sumie się zastanawiam
<dweller> czemu mi przez ponad 2 lata arch się nie wywalił
<dweller> a ludziom się po tygodniu psuje
<TheNumb> dweller: czekaj, czekaj
<TheNumb> dweller: a aktualizowałeś go chociaż raz?
<TheNumb> Iksde.
<dweller> TheNumb: testing mam :3
<TheNumb> dweller: kozak
<dweller> pff
<Vorbis^> -Sfu leci
<TheNumb> dweller: a ja mam openindianę
<TheNumb> ;]
<Vorbis^> i jeszcze mam jeden lipny problem
<Vorbis^> czasami nie botuje :X
<Vorbis^> bo w grubie jest /dev/sdb1
<dweller> a ja mam archa, chociaż na niego klnę, przeszczepy rootfs robie to nie chce zdychać
<Vorbis^> a te literki sie prawie co reebot zmienkiają -.-
<dweller> uuid wrzuć zamiast numerowania
<dweller> /dev/disk/by-uuid/ i szukasz
<dweller> podmieniasz
<dweller> ???
<dweller> profit
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: a wyciągasz dyski? ;]
<Vorbis^> niet
<TheNumb> No to dziwne, że się zmieniają
<TheNumb> Vorbis^: ale dweller ma rację, lepiej po UUID
<Vorbis^> nom literki to totalny random
<Vorbis^> a jak to w tym grubie? tak jak w fstabie?
<Vorbis^> no dobra mam
<dweller> a jak masz w fstabie?
<Vorbis^> UUID=coś
<dweller> pewnie przejdzie
<dweller> ale ja bym dał te całe
<Vorbis^> chyba ten updejt fstaba zmienił
<Vorbis^> o.o
<Vorbis^> bo sie wykrzaczył że unknown filestsyem type 'ntfs' a żadnego ntfs nie dodawałem do fstaba
<dweller> nie wnikam
<dweller> nie wierze w wasze problemy, ja nigdy takich nie miałem ;f
<Vorbis^> :D
<Psotnick> Ja też nie wiem, jak system może się wykrzaczyć np po aktualizacji
<Enlik> true
<Vorbis^> o leci
<Vorbis^> po UUID grubas zbootował
<elwin013> cześć :)
<Enlik> https://bugs.launchpad.net/canonical-identity-provider/+bug/794008
<Enlik> support mają OK, ale to i błędy powodują (a, i nieintuicyjny, IMO, interfejs), że Launchpad to umm… niezbyt dobry serwis
<kklimonda> LP musi robić dużo rzeczy po prostu - czasem coś padnie ;)
<kklimonda> a opera to opera
<Thorbjorn> lol no ile badblock trwać może ;p
<dweller> tyle ile dd prawie
<kklimonda> Thorbjorn: lata jak dysk jest dostatecznie uszkodzony ;)
<Thorbjorn> no 8h mi trwa
 * Enlik slaps kklimonda.
<Enlik> :)
<kklimonda> Enlik: no takie jaja to tylko z operą ;)
<Enlik> kklimonda: bo nie umio!
<Enlik> swoją drogą, co do tamtego błędu, doszedłem do tego, jak można go powtórzyć i napisałem ładnego buga, gdyż ponieważ poprosili
<kklimonda> no to super
<dawid> siema
<dawid> jest tutaj ktos
<mglb> same boty
<dawid> mam pytanie odnośnie podkręcania
<TheNumb> dawid: co chcesz podkręcić?
<dawid> procesor
<dawid> amd athlon 64 x2
<dawid> 4850e
<dawid> płyte główną mam gigibyte ga ma 770 ds3
<dawid> zasilacz 400w
<dweller> do 3,5 może da radę jak procesor jest lepszy
<dawid> 2x2gb ram goodram
<dawid> 3,5?????????
<dawid> jest 2,5 normalnie
<dweller> to co że jest 2.5?
<dawid> to o 1 ghz aż by sie udało w amibios>>>>
<dweller> intele e5200 z 2.5 kręciły się do 4.5GHz ;f
<dawid> chłodzenie boxowe mam
<dweller> ale te epickie czasy się skończyły
<dawid> tyle dodam
<dweller> to do 3ghz możesz próbować
<dweller> i patrzeć na temperatury
<dawid> mnożnik do 8.5 moge ustawić co 0.6
<dawid> 0.5
<dawid> znaczy sie
<TheNumb> dawid: kręć
<TheNumb> Może zjaracz i kupisz nowy
<TheNumb> Zamiast męczyć trupa
<dawid> a właśnie znacie jakiś program do monitorowania stanu procka itp
<dawid> do stressu
<dawid> oprócz wine bo wine to nie problem
<dawid> chce jakieś normalnie na ubuntu
<dweller> prime masz
<dawid> do ilu moge fsb dać
<dweller> a monitorowanie, sensors i cat /proc/cpuinfo
<dweller> ale wyłącz cool'n'quiet
<dawid> aha
<dweller> i cpufreq bo będą się dziwne rzeczy dziać ;f
<dawid> zabieram się za to 1 raz i narazie zwiększyłem mnożnik i o 5mhz fsb
<dweller> ;f
<dweller> wal fsb, lepsze efekty
<dawid> cpufreq co zrobić
<dweller> pamięci też podkręca
<dawid> a tak do ilu fsb dać
<dawid> ????
<dawid> wybaczcie ale robie to 1 raz
<dawid> :)
<dweller> jedź co 5MHz
<dawid> aha a napięcie zwiększać?
<dawid> dać auto czy na sztywno
<dawid> napięcie
<dawid> proca
<dweller> napięcie zostaw
<dweller> szkoda procesora
<dweller> jeżeli nie wiesz co robisz
<dawid> no tak może kiedyś
<dawid> a to do ilu powinno mi się z 2.5ghz podkręcić
<dawid> tak spokojnie na boxowym
<dawid> jak se kupie silentiumpc spartan to więcej pokręce
<dawid> co myślisz dweller na temat tego coolingu
<dweller> do 3ghz myślę że będzie dobrze
<dweller> to nie są jakieś grzejhne procesory
<dweller> chociaż ja się opieram na windowsowych doświadczeniach a na linuksach amd lubią się grzać
<dweller> bóg wie czemu
<dawid> amd nie lubi linuxa:)
<dawid> nikt się z linuxem nie liczy
<dawid> a to główny sys na linuxy
<dawid> czyli powinien lubić np. opterona
<dweller> bug w kernelu
<dawid> ja sie zmywam jak podkręce dam znać (jeszcze dziś) pochwale się ile wydusiłem
<dweller> właściwie nie wiadomo gdzie
<dweller> ja z p4 3ghz wydusiłem 4ghz
<dweller> ale to tylko zimą
<dweller> bo mi zimno w pokoju było :D
<dawid> czekać na nową wersje kernela może coś załatają
<dweller> od 2.6.27 nie mogą ;f
<dawid> wcześniej miałem p4
<dawid> czemu
<dweller> nie wiem
<dweller> nie mam amd i pobieżnie się interesuję
<dawid> ja mam 3 coś wersje kwlnwea
<dawid> kernela
<dweller> mam c2d w 13,3" obudowie
<dweller> które idzie 3,5ghz
<dweller> ;f
<dawid> hehe ja sie zmywam
<dawid> do później
<CXIV> Root?
<CXIV> WTF
<spi> gz
<dawid> http://zapodaj.net/64c2981b0ad2.jpg.html
<dawid> http://zapodaj.net/8e32105a9891.jpg.html
<dawid> to są screeny z biosu
<dweller> wstaw.org jest lepsze
<dawid> na razie 2.65 bodkręciłem
<dweller> ablo dropbox
<dawid> dobra następnym razem wstawie na tamtej str ale z tej też sie da
<dawid> zobacz co moge oprócz tego fsb pozmieniać
<m477> super jakosc
<dawid> dałem screeny z zakładki gdzie sie podkrę ca ii z monitorujących
<m477> mozesz pozmieniac to co sie da
<dawid> telefonem na vga robiłem żeby szybko wrzucić
<dawid> moge dawać 2 mpx jak chcesz  następnym razem
<dweller> dawid: dawaj do 240 odrazu
<dawid> na serio
<dawid> ??????
<dweller> i podbijaj napięcie na pamięciach jeżeli nie bedzie chciało ruszyć
<dweller> ale po trochu
<dawid> pamięci czyli ddr2 voltage
<dweller> masz ddr2, nie?
<dweller> tak
<dawid> tak
<dawid> a po ile te ddr voltage????
<dawid> gdyby coś
<dweller> a ile jest teraz?
<dawid> żeby mobo nie uszkodzić
<dweller> standardowo chyba 1.95V jest
<m477> jak napiecie na pamieciach? :D
<dawid> no screeny mmasz
<dweller> m477: no bo fsb kręci ;f
<m477> to ja nie na czasei chyba
<dawid> to po ile moige ew te pamięci kręcić
<dawid> goodram z chłodzeniem
<m477> jakie pamieci, wtf
<dawid> x22gb
<dawid> no ram
<dweller> eh, podbijaj minimalnie, jeżeli nie będzie się chiało uruchomić albo będzie oblewało benchmark
<m477> co ty nie powiesz ze ram
<m477> ramu sie napieciem nie kreci
<dawid> minimalnie czyli najmniejszy próg jaki w biosie można
<dawid> ????
<m477> jezu
<dweller> ;f
<m477> i na co ci to
<m477> kcesz kompóter spalidź?
<dweller> zaczyna się ;f
<dawid> pcta nie spalisz podkręcaniem ewentualnie mobo uszkodzisz
<m477> >_>
<dawid> jak bedzie za bardzo podkrecony to nie wstani
<m477> to po co zadajesz durne pytania?
<m477> zeby powkurzac?
<dawid> nie, żeby nie musieć go rozbierać bo dopiero co go złożyłem do porządku a mam kłopoty z poruszaniem się
<m477> rozbierasz komputer przy kreceniu?
<m477> zeby sie nie pocił?
<Wizard> cześć
<dawid> jestem osobą lekko niepełnosprawną interesującą się kompami
<m477> bc?
<m477> :D
<m477> z niepelnosprawnym mozgiem
<dweller> ehh
<dawid> sam masz niepełnosprawnyy mózg to umnie akurat wporzo
<m477> gz
<dawid> :)
<m477> jedyne co mam niepelno sprawne to wątroba
<dawid> aha
<Wizard> dawid, wybacz :S
<dawid> nmspr
<dawid> nie ma sprawy
<Wizard> m477, m477 to był ostatni raz
<m477> Wizard: Wizard co?
<Wizard> przeczytaj /topic
<Wizard> tam jest coś takiego: Zachowuj się kulturalnie
<m477> a w ktorym miejscu sie nie zachowalem?
<m477> kolege w takim razie tez pownienes wyrzucic
<m477> czuje się pokrzywdzony
<dawid> Im sorry przebraszam
<dawid> p
<m477> :D
<dweller> m477: aż dziw że bana nie dorwałeś jeszcze ;f
<Wizard> dweller, mam za miękkie serduszko
<dweller> torrentowa banowali za mniejsze głupoty
<dawid> dobra to fsb dam 240 i sie odezwe
<m477> ;f
<Wizard> a torrentow to nie Thorbjorn?
<dweller> teraz tak
<dweller> ale wcześniej, rok czy więcej temu ;f
<Wizard> on te nicki zmienia częściej pewnie, niż skarpetki :>
<m477> żarcik
<Wizard> kosmonaucik
<m477> uhuhuhuh
<psesq> wooohoo
<m477> popłakałem się ze smichu
<m477> aż se poleje
<m477> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2BaffSas1lc&feature=player_embedded
<Wizard> m477, ryjesz już gębą po mule
<m477> nie mam gęby
<m477> tylko buzie :)
<m477> zawsze znajdziesz haka na mnie
<psesq> pragębę ;>
<m477> glebą po mule
<dawid> dałem 230x12,5=2.9ghz na razie i wstał
<dweller> pusc benchmark
<dawid> a jaki
<dawid> program
<m477> ;D
<m477> 2002
<dawid> jaki program do benchmarku
<dweller> linpack pod wine działa
<m477> wystarczy uruchomic flasha
<dweller> flash nie grzeje pokoju tak jak linpack ;f
<m477> u mnie grzeje
<BlessJah> Wizard: Thorbjorn to tar-gz
<Wizard> a
<BlessJah> Wizard: torrent to Szatan (obecnie)
<dweller> czyli torrentow sobie dał spokój z ircem
<BlessJah> ale zmienia nicki częściej niż ja skarpetki
<dweller> pewnie go już zbanowali na wszystkich kanałach ;f
<Wizard> Szatan się czasem tu odzywa
<dawid> orthosa pod winem odpalam
<Szatan> Wizard: tak?
<Wizard> :D
<dawid> bo tamtego w necie nie znajde
<Wizard> Szatan == Benedykt16?
<dweller> ah
<dweller> to to torrentow jest
<dweller> Szatan: na ilu kanałach już bana masz?
<Szatan> dweller: 3 ;p
<Wizard> wypytam ChanServa
<BlessJah> benedykt != torrent
<Wizard> a nie, NickServa
<dawid> orthosa odpaliłem
<dawid> ile ma lecieć
<dawid> 30 min????
<m477> cala noc
<m477> imo
<dawid> tyle pono ć nie ma sensu
<Wizard> nie wiem co to orthos
<dawid> program obciązający proca
<BlessJah> orthos pod wine czy windowsem?
<dawid> w xsensor mam  44 do  47 stopni temperatury
<dawid> pod wine
<dawid> bo tamten linpack nie umiałem znaleźć
<BlessJah> cpuburn masz w repo
<dawid> był na andrida
<BlessJah> robi to samo
<dawid> a jak go uruchomić bo zainstalowany jest
<dweller> z terminala
<dawid> ten cpuburn
<dawid> wpisywałem sudo cpuburn i mówi że komendy nie znalazł
<dawid> i bez sudo też
<m477> moze nie masz?
<BlessJah> ma
<BlessJah> cpuburn to paczka kilku binarek optymalizowanych pod rozne cpu
<dawid> to jak uruchomić dla amd 64bit
<dweller> zobacz na liście plików paczki ;f
<Wizard> boże, jaki mam gówniany net w hotelu :(
<Wizard> rynce opadają
<dweller> dawid: burnk7
<dweller> burnK7
<dawid> ok czyli sudo burnK7
<BlessJah> K7 albo K6
<BlessJah> tylko dla jednego chyba jest
<m477> gówniany net?
<bastetmilo> Jak sie nazywał ten gość co napisał taki super podrecznik do Ruby a potem zniknął z sieci?
<kklimonda> bastetmilo:  why the lucky stiff (albo _why)
<bastetmilo> No właśnie! kklimonda dzięki
<dawid> nic sie nie dzieje po wpisaniu sudo burnK&
<dawid> K7
<dawid> znaczy sie
<Wizard> :S
<dweller> dzieje ;f
<Wizard> sudo su
<Wizard> potem ./binarka
<dweller> bez sudo można
<dweller> ale coś słabo obciąża
<dweller> ah
<BlessJah> na poczatek ustalcie jak naprawde nazywa sie binarka
<dweller> bo jeden rdzeń w procesorze mam wyłączony :D
<BlessJah> dweller: burn nie obciaza tylko jednego rdzenia?
<Voldenet> for i in {1..50};do printf $i' ';done|column -t -> segfault
<Voldenet> u was też?
<Wizard> column is too long
<Voldenet> jaka wersja util-linux?
<Wizard> zrób echo -e "$i\n"
<dawid> no nie mam binarki o burn nic także dalej orthosem testuje
<dweller> BlessJah: obciąża
<dweller> dlatego linpack jest lepszy
<Wizard> util-linux-ng-2.17.2-12.4.el6.i686
<Wizard> pracowy laptop
<Wizard> więc ubuntu nie ma wstęþu
<kklimonda> Voldenet: 2.17.2-0ubuntu1.10.04.2 i 2.20.1-1ubuntu2
<kklimonda> Voldenet: na obu column: line to long
<Voldenet> a u mnie 'naruszenie ochrony pamięci' :D
<dweller> local/util-linux 2.20.1-2 (base)
<dweller> :3
<dawid> około 50 stopni mam to dużo jak na nie???
<kklimonda> to debugger w dłoń ;)
<Wizard> Voldenet, pewnie masz jakiegoś archa
<dawid> niego
<kklimonda> dawid: dużo na co?
<dawid> znaczy sie
<Wizard> cześć kklimonda
<kklimonda> dawid: jak na procesor to ok
<kklimonda> Wizard: hej
<kklimonda> dawid: pod obciążeniem znaczy się
<Voldenet> Wizard: skompiluję sobie z gita
<dawid> to sie ciesze
<Voldenet> 2.21
<Voldenet> bo mam 2.20
<BlessJah> Wizard: aż sprawdzę ci to na archu przy okazji
<kklimonda> (desktopowy, dla laptopowego nawet w idlu byłoby ok)
<dweller> BlessJah: już sprawdziłem za Ciebie ;f
<kklimonda> Voldenet: lepiej debugger w dłoń ;)
<Wizard> BlessJah, nie płakaj
<Wizard> ;)
<Wizard> arch jest dla mnie synonimem chłamu, cóż poradzić?
<bastetmilo> lol
<xaxes_> mój laptop pod obciążeniem ma ~90 stopni
<Wizard> chociaż ma nawet zalety
<BlessJah> Wizard: połowa kanału pewno ma
<dweller> jak ktoś nie umie obsługiwać ;f
<BlessJah> :]
<Wizard> ich problem
<BlessJah> dweller++
<Wizard> dweller, nie ucz ojca dzieci robić
<dweller> [~] head /var/log/pacman.log
<dweller> [2009-12-04 23:16] installed filesystem (2009.07-1)
<dweller> piękne dwa lata się trzyma
<dweller> i nie było większych potknięć ;f
<Wizard> dobra dobra
<dawid> po 10 minutach takie teno
<dawid> temp
<Wizard> dweller, #arch-pl
<Wizard> tam się chwal
<dweller> już się chwaliłem :D
<Wizard> luz
<Voldenet> Wizard: a działa Ci: printf 't %.0s' {1..49}|column -t
<Dreadlish> dweller: dobre, dobre
<Wizard> line is too long
<dawid> po 20 minutach około 50 stopni
<Dreadlish> soa #1
<Voldenet> a u mnie działa
<Voldenet> :D
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: czy segfaulta rzuca printf czy column?
<Voldenet> dopiero przy 50 nie :P
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> nie rzuca nigdzie
<dawid> to myśle że do 240 fsb moge zwiększyć jak teraz mam 230
<kklimonda> BlessJah: na logikę column
<BlessJah> kklimonda: na logikę?
<Voldenet> BlessJah: column -t
<Voldenet> ale tylko dla 50 kolumn i więcej
<Voldenet> Interesujące. :P
<kklimonda> Voldenet: jaki system?
<Voldenet> arch
<Voldenet> wersja z repo
<kklimonda> jeżeli nam wyrzuca line too long, a u ciebie jest sigsegv, to możliwe, że mamy wszyscy jakieś patche ;)
<BlessJah> arch stara sie vanilla
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: z której strony =.=
<Dreadlish> słyszałem, że slack stara się waniliowo
<Dreadlish> ale arch - nope
<BlessJah> arch nie stara sie niepatchowanych paczek?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<BlessJah> ja nie o jajku mowie
<Dreadlish> nigdzie nie jest napisane, że starają się
<kklimonda> Voldenet: odpal w debuggerze z symbolami i zobacz co się dzieje
<Wizard> tak czy wspak: slackware-pl, arch-pl
<Dreadlish> oj co tak sie spinasz
<Wizard> po prostu
<Dreadlish> czy tu ktokolwiek ma ubuntu?
<Wizard> kklimonda ma za miękkie serce
<Wizard> ja
<bastetmilo> Wizard: czemu ich nie wywalisz zywczajnie?
<Dreadlish> ty spinasz dupę szybko
<Dreadlish> simple?
<Wizard> sznuj polski język
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: jak masz problem z archem to idziesz na kanał archa
<kklimonda> jeżeli kanał archa jest martwy to problem archa ;)
<Dreadlish> to wtedy nie ide na kanał tylko szukam sobie w google
<Dreadlish> i nie śmiece im kanału
<Wizard> Dreadlish, a tutaj nie piszesz słowa arch
<Dreadlish> arch
<BlessJah> . Arch typically applies patching only to avoid severe breakage or to ensure packages will compile cleanly.
<Wizard> i gadaj z dzieciorem
<BlessJah> prawda lezy posrodku
<Voldenet> na ubuntu lepszy numer
<Voldenet> printf 'x ' |column -t
<Voldenet> "line too long"
<Voldenet> cholera, ujemne ilości znaków tylko :<
<Dreadlish> soa#1 x2
<Voldenet> Dreadlish: a ty masz co?
<Dreadlish> no zgaduj
<Dreadlish> moge jeszcze nawet debiana odpalić
<bastetmilo> Wizard: wiesz, ze nie musisz z nim gadać :) ja na JL juz przestałam sie patyczkować :)
<Dreadlish> bo mam kompa z debem na wierzchu
<BlessJah> :]
<Voldenet> Dziwne to.
<BlessJah> sesja, sesja, po sesji
<Voldenet> W sumie na ubuntu i archu column -t działa źle
<BlessJah> mialem formata zrobic i centka postawic
<kklimonda> Voldenet: może po prostu źle tego używasz ;)
<dweller> why so serious
<Wizard> dweller, mów po polsku
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: na debie przy obu jest line too long
<Voldenet> :D
<Voldenet> bo on nie potrafi w eof
<BlessJah> Voldenet: mam pomysl
<BlessJah> sprobojcie \n dodac na koncu
<BlessJah> printf nie daje
<Dreadlish> to wtedy działa
<Voldenet> BlessJah: wiem właśnie
<Dreadlish> printf nie daje eola
<Dreadlish> to normalne
<Voldenet> Bardzo interesująca rzecz
<Voldenet> a column to bardzo mocno niedopracowany program
<Voldenet> tak bardzo niedopracowany
<BlessJah> tak
<Dreadlish> LETS GET SOURCE!
<Wizard> prawie jak arch
<Wizard> :>
<Dreadlish> Wizard: a miałeś go kiedykolwiek?
<Voldenet> http://git.kernel.org/?p=utils/util-linux/util-linux.git;a=blob_plain;f=text-utils/column.c;hb=HEAD
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/7peyhyb> (at git.kernel.org)
<Dreadlish> util-linux-ng
<Wizard> Dreadlish, w 2006
<BlessJah> poprawiamy?
<Dreadlish> no
<kklimonda> Voldenet: no i?
<Dreadlish> poprawiamy, potem robimy patcha i wysyłamy
<BlessJah> wlasny nic przy liscie tworcow kernela
<BlessJah> \o/
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: util-linux-ng to nie kernel :D
<Voldenet> BlessJah: a czy za to płacą? :)
<kklimonda> Voldenet: column ma commity z tego roku jeszcze - tylko się już nie aktualizuje nagłówka w plikach
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: *linuksa
<Voldenet> kklimonda: e...?
<Voldenet> wiem
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: szkoda, że ta paczka od roku nie nazywa się util-linux-ng :(
<Dreadlish> :D
<kklimonda> Voldenet: to co miałeś na myśli przez wklejanie linka do źródeł? poza nagłówkiem nie ma tam nic ciekawego ;)
<Dreadlish> ide coś zjeść
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: i tak bede mogl z duma mowic, ze bralem udzial w tworzeniu linuksa
<Voldenet> kklimonda: trzeba poprawić
<Voldenet> oneoneone
<kklimonda> Voldenet: ale co poprawić?
<BlessJah> tam gwiazdka w sumie powinna byc
<Voldenet> wszystko
<BlessJah> *jeden commit
<BlessJah> :]
<kklimonda> Voldenet: wszystkie obecne skrypty działają w założeniu, że obecne działanie jest poprawne
<kklimonda> Voldenet: jedyne co należy poprawić to segfault
<Voldenet> pewnie w wersji gitowskiej już go nie ma
<kklimonda> ale nie wiem skąd on się bierze u ciebie, a ty najwyraźniej nie chcesz znaleść problemu ;)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: obecne dzialanie, czyli blad, jesli ostatnia linia nie ma \n ?
<Voldenet> wchar_t default_separator[] = { '\t', ' ', 0 };
<Voldenet> hm...
<BlessJah> null?
<BlessJah> to nie separator
<kklimonda> jak nie?
<Voldenet> {trollface}
<kklimonda> find --print0 na przykład
<Voldenet> na innej kopii archa tak samo
<kklimonda> (null to lepszy separator od \n czy \t bo na przykład nigdy nie pojawi się w nazwie pliku)
<BlessJah> dopuszczanie \t i \n w nazwach jest popularne wsrod popukarnych FS?
<bastetmilo> są jakieś przejściówki z dysków sata, żeby je podłaczyć do plyty co ma tylko ata?
<bastetmilo> *do
<kklimonda> BlessJah: tak
<kklimonda> BlessJah: wszystkie uniksowe systemy dopuszczają \n w nazwie pliku - jedynie / i null są zabronione
<Voldenet> bastetmilo: te do zasilania są
<Voldenet> grosze to kosztuje
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/hQzJ8.jpg
<Voldenet> coś takiego
<bastetmilo> Voldenet: dzięki
<Dreadlish> ale sie cisza zrobiła ;d
<CXIV> Dreadlish Odciążają serwerownię
<Dreadlish> e tam
<CXIV> :D
<CXIV> lightbox.com Widział ktoś? :)
<CXIV> Chcą być konkurencją dla płatnych serwisów typu 500px , flickr etc
<CXIV> Z tego co wiem to działają dopiero kilka miesięcy
<jacekowski> kklimonda: z tym 0x00 jest nie do konca
<jacekowski> kklimonda: systemy plikow i kernel dopuszcza, tylko glibc sobie z tym nie daje rady bo 0x00 oznacza koniec stringa
<kklimonda> jacekowski: wiem, miało być "uniksowe systemy plików"
<kklimonda> to, że część userspace sobie z tym nie radzi to inna sprawa
<jacekowski> ntfs zreszta tak samo
<jacekowski> wszystko moze
<jacekowski> tylko userspace sie zesra
<sarbies> hej moze jakies solucje strasznie mi sie rozlacza ruter linksys lapie polaczenie a potem po 5 min mi zrywa czy ktos wie jaka wartosc trzeba przestawic w iwconfig zeby bylo dobrze ?
<Voldenet> sarbies: przecinki...
<sarbies> ale brak czasu, znowu mnie za chwile rozlaczy
<Voldenet> hm... jaka moc sygnału
<sarbies> dodam jeszcze, ze przy sciaganiu wiekszych plikow z chomika mnie nie rozlacza ale transfer spada do 30kb
<sarbies> 66dbm
<sarbies> jakosc 44/70
<Voldenet> daj output z iwconfig
<Voldenet> możesz 'prywatne' dane wykreskować, czy jak tam
<sarbies> iwevent pokazuje, scan ok potem jest autoryzacja, potem zza 5 min scan i brak autoryzacji
<sarbies> disc
<sarbies>    IEEE 802.11bg  ESSID:"a"
<sarbies>           Mode:Managed  Frequency:2.412 GHz  Access Point: 00:21:91:E0:EB:07
<sarbies>           Bit Rate=18 Mb/s   Tx-Power=20 dBm
<sarbies>           Retry  long limit:7   RTS thr:off   Fragment thr:off
<sarbies>           Power Management:off
<sarbies>           Link Quality=42/70  Signal level=-68 dBm
<sarbies>           Rx invalid nwid:0  Rx invalid crypt:0  Rx invalid frag:0
<sarbies>           Tx excessive retries:7  Invalid misc:31   Missed beacon:0
<Voldenet> szkoda, że noise nie ma
<Enlik> to byłoby słabo wesołe nie mieć jakiegoś znaku mogącego oddzielać ścieżki od siebie
<Enlik> można by to obejść, ale panie…
<Voldenet> ba
<Voldenet> sarbies: próbowałeś zmienić kanał?
<Voldenet> bo tak na 1 kanale to nie za bardzo
<sarbies>  request completed
<sarbies> 21:27:09.550858   wlan0    Set ESSID:off/any
<sarbies> 21:27:09.550896   wlan0    Set Mode:Managed
<sarbies> 21:27:09.550918   wlan0    Set Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
<sarbies> 21:27:09.551488   wlan0    Set ESSID:"a"
<sarbies> 21:27:20.826612   wlan0    Scan request completed
<sarbies> 21:27:20.838866   wlan0    Set ESSID:off/any
<sarbies> 21:27:20.838904   wlan0    Set Mode:Managed
<sarbies> 21:27:20.838925   wlan0    Set Frequency:2.412 GHz (Channel 1)
<sarbies> 21:27:20.839503   wlan0    Set ESSID:"a"
<sarbies> 21:27:20.849160   wlan0    Association Response IEs:010882848B962430486C32040C121860DD090010180203F4010000DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
<sarbies> 21:27:20.849269   wlan0    New Access Point/Cell address:00:21:91:E0:EB:07
<sarbies> na 6 to samo
<sarbies> a to kawalek ewevent
<sarbies> to co zmienic na 6 ?
<sarbies> wczesniej bylo n a 6 i to samo
<sarbies> sie dzialo
<psesq> ooo
<sarbies> nie mam pomyslow moze ktos cos powie
<Voldenet> Fragmentation threshold też możesz zmienić na mniej
<sarbies> na windzie mi dzialalo przeszedlem na ubu i sie rozlacza
<Voldenet> bit rate zmień na 9Mbps Tx-Power na 30dBm
<Voldenet> Fragment thr daj na 1024
<Voldenet> może to coś da
<Voldenet> chociaż nie sądzę, że to jakość połączenia
<sarbies> nie wiem czy jest opcja scan router co iles sekund, moze tam da rade wydluzyc czas polaczenia bo mysle ze o to idzie
<sarbies>  Association Response IEs:010882848B962430486C32040C121860DD090010180203F4010000DD180050F2020101800003A4000027A4000042435E0062322F00
<sarbies> 21:31:12.259693   wlan0    New Access Point/Cell address:00:21:91:E0:EB:07
<sarbies> 21:31:38.766618   wlan0    Scan request completed
<sarbies> 21:32:18.766610   wlan0    Scan request completed
<sarbies> 21:33:18.766637   wlan0    Scan request completed
<Voldenet> ty masz ath9k?
<sarbies> co to ?
<Voldenet> daj lspci -k na pastebina
<Voldenet> (nie wklejaj tutaj)
<brzys> dobry wieczor ;)
<Voldenet> bywały lepsze, ale dobry wieczór
<sarbies> sory a co to jest padebin
<sarbies> pastebin
<brzys> sarbies: to cos takiego jak wkej.pl
<Voldenet> lspci -k | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<Voldenet> daj linka z wyniku
<sarbies>  http://ix.io/28U
<sarbies> thx
<krisss117> siema, mam mega problem
<Voldenet> daj output: dmesg | egrep 'ssb|b43' | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<Voldenet> sarbies: ^
<krisss117> przez przypadek usunąłem kernel linux'a poleceniem apt-get remove linux-ker...
<krisss117> teraz nie mogę go nawet odpalić (w sumie to nic dziwnego)
<Voldenet> lol
<Voldenet> Panowie
<krisss117> jak mogę go przywrócić ?
<Voldenet> Patrzcie na to
<Voldenet> tak całkiem serio, sprawdź w grubie na dysku jaka ma być nazwa kernela
<Voldenet> i skopiuj sobie z płyty livecd
<BlessJah> Voldenet: nie
<BlessJah> chroot i apt
<brzys> krisss117: live cd, chroot i i jedziesz
<Voldenet> BlessJah: no... w sumie też można
<Voldenet> głupi ja
<krisss117> a gdzie go muszę skopiować ?
<BlessJah> dziwne, że apt pozwolił, z zależnościami powinno pół systemu wywalić (o dziwo, drugie pół by zostało)
<BlessJah> krisss117: użyj livecd i się chrootuj
<BlessJah> zainstaluj jajko aptem a nie kopiuj
<brzys> pytanie czy on wie o czym piszesz
<krisss117> właśnie ... :)
<krisss117> mam odpalonego linuxa z innej partycji
<krisss117> jakiegoś starego
<krisss117> i mam dostęp do partycji na której jest system z usuniętym kernelem
<sarbies> i]
<krisss117> mogę prosić o jakieś wskazówki ?
<sarbies> wrocilem
<brzys> czyli krisss117 masz 2 linuxy?
<krisss117> tak, teraz jestem na tym starym
<Voldenet> sarbies, daj output: dmesg | egrep 'ssb|b43' | curl -n -F 'f:1=<-' http://ix.io
<brzys> ten 'nowy' jest 'caly' na innej partycji tzn chodzi mi o to czy boot root jest razem
<krisss117> tak
<brzys> mount /dev/dysk /mnt
<brzys> chroot /mnt/
<brzys> a potem juz zabawia... instalujesz
<brzys> dajesz tam rade?
<krisss117> staram się ... :) jeszcze moment
<sarbies> ..
<krisss117> chroot /mnt/UBUNEW/root/ ??
<brzys> a nie nie,
<krisss117> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/bash': Błędny format pliku wykonywalnego
<krisss117> chroot /mnt/UBUNEW
<brzys> chroot /mnt/UBUNEW/ /bin/sh
<krisss117> UBUNEW to jest partycja cała podpięta
<krisss117> chroot /mnt/UBUNEW/ /bin/sh
<krisss117> chroot: cannot run command `/bin/sh': Błędny format pliku wykonywalnego
<brzys> ;O
<brzys> no w sumie racja, nie masz kernela
<krisss117> ale po usunieciu moglem jeszcze działać aż do restarty
<brzys> bo jeszcze byl zaladowany do pamieci
<Voldenet> pewnie x64 vs x86_64 :D
<Voldenet> tfu, x86
<krisss117> x64
<brzys> w takim wypadku szybciej by bylo zainstalowac na nowo niz babrac sie z tym
<krisss117> :(
<brzys> to jest rzezba w g*wnie
<kklimonda> a co sobie popsuliście?
<brzys> przypadkiem skasowal sobie kernela
<krisss117> w /mnt/UBUNEW/BIN mam plik sh
<krisss117> ale pewnie to mi nic nie daje:/
<brzys> ty ale ze mnie bot jest wpisz: chroot /mnt/UBUNEW/ bin/sh
<krisss117> błędny format pliku wykonywalnego
<kklimonda> krisss117: jak nie masz 64 bitowego livecd to chroot nie zadziała
<Voldenet> ^ już to mówiłem
<krisss117> aaa .. ok to odpalę płytę x64
<kklimonda> krisss117: to co możesz zrobić to rozpakować kernel po ściągnięciu ze strony i wygenerować nowy grub.cfg przy użyciu update-grub z livecd
<kklimonda> no tak, możesz też użyć livecd 64bitowego
<brzys> w sumie to nie zalozylem ze moze miec inna architekture
<Voldenet> ale pomysł ze skopiowaniem kernela prostszy
<krisss117> hmm ...
<krisss117> skopiowaniem kernela
<krisss117> a do jakiej lokalizacji ?
<Voldenet> Uhm
<Voldenet> /boot/nie wiem
<Voldenet> zobacz co masz w grubie popisane
<kklimonda> krisss117: ale musisz skopiować 64 bitowy kernel a nie 32 bitowy
<kklimonda> inaczej i tak system nie wystartuje
<krisss117> ok
<krisss117> ok
<kklimonda> a jak usunąłeś kernel z systemu to dodatkowo pewnie ci wywalił go z gruba
<kklimonda> ale na upartego nie musisz nawet tworzyć nowej wersji - można ręcznie zbootować kernel, bez wpisów w grub.cfg
<brzys> reinstalacja ftw!
<krisss117> niby to 3.0.0-16
<krisss117> ale takiego mam w boot
<krisss117> z/w
<dweller> jak można przez przypadek kernela wywalić >.>
<brzys> sudo apt-get -f purge linux-kernel ?
<kklimonda> to nic nie da
<kklimonda> trzeba osobno wszystkie wersje kasować ;)
<brzys> sudo apt-get -f purge *kernel* ?
<kklimonda> no, coś takiego już bardziej
<brzys> moze cos zawieralo linux to stwierdzil ze moze dac gwiazke i rozwalil
<krisss117> jestem
<krisss117> :)
<krisss117> BAARDZO Wam dziękuję
<brzys> kliknij lubie to
<brzys> a to nie tu... ;)
<krisss117> usunąłem stare kernele ale zostawiłem najnowszy
<krisss117> w grub nie wpisał mi się najnowszy tylko stary
<krisss117> zmieniłem mu nazwę i ruszyło
<krisss117> ufff
<brzys> zastanawia mnie jak ty to zrobiles
<krisss117> jak kernel usunąłem ?
<brzys> tak
<krisss117> sudo apt-get remove linux-kernel ....
<Voldenet> sudo apt-get --nodeps remove linux-kernel
<Voldenet> chyba
<krisss117> -- nodeps nie używałem
<brzys> ale reinstalacja byla by lepsza
<krisss117> heheh
<krisss117> na szczęście obyło się bez
<brzys> osoba partyja dla /home i dzialasz bez obaw
<Voldenet> zawsze apt-get -f jest
<krisss117> a jeszcze pytanie mam, w GParted widze, że flagę boot mam ustawioną na mojego nowego linux'a ale mam podejrzenia, że grub nie ładuje mi się z niego tylko z innej partycji
<brzys> ale przeszkadza ci to w czyms?
<brzys> u mnie np windows ma flage boot a linux nie
<krisss117> no w sumie tak, bo podczas update ubuntu, aktualizuje mi wpis grub na innej partycji (nie z tej z której się ładuje grub)
<brzys> to nadpisz mbr nowym ubuntu
<krisss117> ok, jeszcze raz dzięki za naprowadzenie i pomoc
<krisss117> narazie
<dweller> reinstalacja jest dla cieniasów
<dweller> a z tego więcej wyniesie
<brzys> wiesz, nie kazdy lubi rzezbic w gownie
<brzys> czasem po prostu lepiej jest przeinstalowac system niz paprac sie
<dweller> wiadomo
<dweller> ale na tym polega nauka
<dweller> najpierw robisz kupe, a potem ją sprzątasz
<brzys> ja tam wole sposcic wode
<dweller> łotewa
<brzys> jak sie uczyc to na debianie
<dweller> ubuntu tez się nadaje
<brzys> na ubuntu to mozna sie zaznajomic z systemem i stwiedzic czy cie to ciekawi
<dweller> tzn nadawało przynajmniej 6 lat temu
<brzys> dokladnie to chcialem powiedziec
<brzys> no ale 9.04 czy 9.10 bylo jeszcze ok
<brzys> ale teraz to juz jest windows linuxow
<brzys> fajne sa te ulatwienia ale bez przesady, user sie poprzyzwyczaja a co jak gtk sie wysypie i trzeba wszystko z palca zrobic? tu sie problem juz robi
<kklimonda> użytkownicy którzy chcą ułatwienia w razie problemów z gtk+ zrobią reinstall, albo kupią piwo znajomemu linuksiarzowi
<brzys> to drugie wyjscie jest lepsze
<kklimonda> zależność, że w trudnym systemie wszyscy sobie poradzą z problemami jest poprawne, ale w praktyce sprawia, że przeważająca ilość ludzi po prostu takiego systemu nie zainstaluje
<brzys> zle mnie zrozumiales, chodzilo mi zeby byla tez informacja jak to zrobic z palca
<kklimonda> można twierdzić, że tak powinno być ale w takim razie Linux osiągnął wystarczający stan z 8 lat temu
<kklimonda> brzys: ale informacja zawsze się znajdzie
<brzys> z drugiej strony trzeba sobie zadac pytanie po co system operacyjny, jak ma dzialac itp i byc userfrendly to ok
<kklimonda> brzys: ubuntu w niczym się od debiana tak naprawdę nie różni jak zejdziesz do konsoli
<brzys> tylko o ile pamietam linuxy nigdy nie byly userfrendly a komunikaty 0xFF nic nie mowia przecietnemu zjadajaczowi chleba
<kklimonda> problemem jest raczej to, że target ubuntu ma niewielkie doświadczenie (w porównaniu z użytkownikami debiana) w używaniu konsoli
<kklimonda> ale użytkownicy ubuntu raczej by nie zainstalowali debiana bo byłby za trudny ;)
<brzys> no tak ale wszystko by bylo ok gdyby ubuntu byl na zasadzie maca, system dostosowany pod sprzet
<brzys> nie wiem jak jest teraz ale zawsze posiadacze ati byli pokrzywdzeni
<kklimonda> a co by trzeba było dodać by system stał się "przyjaźniejszy"?
<kklimonda> tzn. przyjaźniejszy dla grzebuł
<kklimonda> posiadacze ati zawsze byli i będą pokrzywdzeni
<kklimonda> bo ta firma zawsze słabo wspierała Linuksa ;)
<kklimonda> a jak wszyscy upierają się instalować sterowniki AMD z ich strony, zamiast korzystać z paczek, to sobie sami szkodzą
<kklimonda> prawdziwym problemem jest to, że sporo użytkowników Ubuntu to "power users" z Windowsa
<xaxes_> a jest firma produkująca sprzęt, która dobrze wspiera linuksa?
<dweller> intel
<brzys> nvidia
<dweller> ;f
<kklimonda> xaxes_: tak, sporo laptopów i desktopów della etc. jest dobrze przez ubuntu wspierana
 * dweller ma takiego \o/
<xaxes_> intel i nvidia wspierają, po prostu
<kklimonda> ci "power users" coś tam o Windowsie wiedzą - na przykład że aktualizacja sterowników ze strony producenta jest super pomysłem
<xaxes_> ni słabo, ni dobrze
<xaxes_> takie jest moje zdanie
<kklimonda> przechodzą na Linuksa i dalej wiedzą, że trzeba sterowniki zainstalować ze strony producenta, a nie te proponowane przez system
<kklimonda> więc instalują
<kklimonda> i psują system ;)
<brzys> wogole ati ma oficialne stery na linuxa?
<kklimonda> xaxes_: intel wspiera dobrze Linuksa, ale za dużo rozgrzebali przy KMS
 * xaxes_ must google it
<kklimonda> nvidia faktycznie wspiera minimum jakie jest im potrzebne
<kklimonda> brzys: tak, fglrx
<brzys> Boze Ty widzsz i nie grzmisz
<xaxes_> coś z kernelem, tyle wiem ;P
<brzys> ale szczerze mowiac, kiedys kumpele namowilem na ubuntu bo ona nic tylko fb, gg, warez czy jakas tam obrobka fotek na fb, szybko sie nauczyla ze wszystko nalezy z one ubuntu instalowac
<brzys> czasem musialem ingerowac bo za duzo pornolow sciagnela i gnome nie wstawalo
<brzys> no ale ona miala intela i nvidie wiec nie bylo problemu ze cos sie wykrzeczylo
<brzys> ubuntu bylo by idealne gdyby mialo dedykowany hardware, programisci by pisali pod sprzet nie bylo by niespodzianek
<kklimonda> ale ubuntu ma sporo takiego hardware (certyfikowanego pod ubuntu)
<kklimonda> tylko, że on kosztuje
<kklimonda> ba
<kklimonda> idę o zakład, że większość biznesowych laptopów na wystarczająco nowym Ubuntu pójdzie
<dweller> kklimonda: ati wydelegowała swoich programistów do otwartego sterownika ati
<dweller> taki szczegół
<kklimonda> problemem jest to, że ludzie kupują największe buble jakie istnieją
<dweller> amd*
<kklimonda> dweller: ale ciągle fglrx wydają
<dweller> tak
<dweller> co nie znaczy że nie pomagają przy otwartych
<dweller> intel poszedł inną drogą i tylko otwarte sterowniki pisze
<dweller> a nvidia tylko zamknięte
<dweller> ting i yang normalnie
<dweller> ying*
<kklimonda> dweller: ale efekt ostateczny jest taki, że obie wersje sterowników są ciągle gorsze od nvidii ;)
<brzys> tak btw. slyszeliscie ze w windowsie 8 bedzie rewolucyjna funkcja wielu pulpitow?
<kklimonda> w końcu
<kklimonda> strasznie mi tego w windowsie zawsze brakowało
<dweller> kklimonda: może, za to intelowskie z wersji na wersję coraz lepsze są
<brzys> dweller: ati < nvidia ma linuxie, na windowsie tez
<dweller> tylko za dużo kombinują z akceleracją
<brzys> sterowniki rozwijane przez fanboy(gdy jest ich tak malo) nigdy nie beda takie dobre jak korporacyjne
<kklimonda> ech, żeby to było takie proste
<brzys> tylko wiecie tu jest problem wracajac do idealnego ubuntu
<kklimonda> nouveau jest w niektórych obszarach znacznie lepszym sterownikiem od binarnego bloba nvidii
<kklimonda> nvidia przez tyle lat nie dorobiła się wsparcia dla nowych wersji xrandr
<brzys> przecietny user linuxa, to osoba ktora lubi sobie pograc w cos
<dweller> chyba śnisz
<dweller> to jest nisza
<kklimonda> zaczynam podejrzewać, że nvidia po prostu nie jest w stanie tego zrobić z ich sterownikiem
<kklimonda> brzys: to nie jest przeciętny użytkownik linuksa
<kklimonda> brzys: to jest przeciętny potencjalny użytkownik
<dweller> brzys: przeciętny user linuksa to netadmin/programista
<kklimonda> ale on nie będzie używał linuksa, bo dla linuksa nie ma i nie będzie (w sensownym czasie) gier w które on chce grać
<dweller> który lubi pograć, jak się nudzi w pracy ;f
<kklimonda> więc w ogóle nie ma sensu się nim przejmować
<brzys> czy ja wiem, o ile dobrze pamietam Enemy Terrytory: Quake Wars jest dla linuxa
<kklimonda> w ogóle prawda jest taka, że dopóki firmy nie zaczną pisać gier pod Linuksa to nic co my byśmy nie robili nie przekona do Linuksa tej części użytkowników
<kklimonda> więc równie dobrze można ich zignorować, i skupić się na innych rzeczach
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: +1
<adasiek_abix> ja mogę dodać , ze większa cześć moich użytkowników linuksa to pracownicy, nie grają, nie mają grać - mają pracować
<brzys> ok no to skoro przeciety user linuxa to netadmin/programista
<Diabelko> nie, niekoniecznie
<Diabelko> można też pracować biurowo, tylko pracować, a nie grać
<dweller> libreoffice? ;f
<Diabelko> pani na poczcie też może korzystać z Linuksa - jest przecież pasjans
<brzys> no to ubuntu bylo gotowe juz pare lat temu na cos takiego
<Diabelko> dweller: od czasów, kiedy jest nagonka na doc docx etc. to opendocument przybrał na sile
<adasiek_abix> a czesto jest to o tyle dobre, że user (pracownik) nie wie, jak coś pogrzebać, więc nie grzebie - i nie ma wielu problemów
<Diabelko> adasiek_abix: przykład kkubika u nas - dać hasło roota w szkole - nikt nie wie co zrobić; dać hasło administratora - nie ma komputera po 30 minutach
<dweller> brzys: ale jest nacisk na windowsy
<dweller> z każdej strony
<dweller> poparz sobie na przetargi i będziesz wiedział
<adasiek_abix> Diabelko: dokładnie
<adasiek_abix> więc trzeba oddolnie starać się przekonywać, że można inaczej
<adasiek_abix> zresztą wielokrotnie największą przeszkodą jest to, że pewnych aplikacji NIE MA na linuksa
<dweller> no tak
<dweller> i to wymusza windowsa
<adasiek_abix> lub jeśli są, to niewiele osób o tym wie
<dweller> ale jak ktoś ma do wyboru windowsa i linuksa
<dweller> to weźmie pierwszego
<adasiek_abix> tutaj potrzebna jest edukacja
<adasiek_abix> dodatkowo, programistów nasze szkoły uczą na IDE windowsowych, więc tylko w MS-SQL potrafią klepać itp.
<adasiek_abix> kółko się zamyka
<adasiek_abix> potrzeba przede wszystkim wykształcić młodzież, któ¶a nie będzie się bała tworzyc aplikacji w kompilatorach wieloplatformowych
<adasiek_abix> ale się rozgadałem - przepraszam
<brzys> adasiek_abix: zeby bylo ciekawie, u mnie w technikum byla mowa o linuxach, mialy byc tez normalnie jako system tylko ktos tam wyzej sie nie zgodzil, wyzej tzn ministerstwo. zapewne ktos by nie dostal mamony ;)
<adasiek_abix> pewnie tak
<adasiek_abix> choć nie byłbym pewien
<adasiek_abix> i nie rzucałbym oskarżeń na wiatr
<Diabelko> ja raczej bym stawiał, że nie było nikogo, kto by to wdrożył
<adasiek_abix> no ale niestety tak czesto bywa
<adasiek_abix> ja np. bardzo się smucę, kiedy czytam tak jak tu różne opinie, a potem jak szukam kogoś do pomocy, aby w szkołach pokazywać/przekonywać.. to nagle brakuje chętnych do "pracy u podstaw"
<brzys> a widzisz, tu trzeba byc realista
<brzys> ktory dzieciak przejdzie ci linuxa? informatyk, programista albo taki co szuka wrazen
<brzys> wybacz za szczerosc, praca u podstaw? haha w szkole gdzie jest era jeszcze cs'a, metina czy "bug" wie jeszcze czego, tego sie nie da zrobic
<dweller> brzys: zostawmy bajki dla pisarzy
<dweller> linux nie istnieje i nie będzie istniał przez następne 10 lat w urzędach
<dweller> prawdopodobnie nigdy nie będzie, ze względów licencyjnych
<dweller> deal with it
<brzys> dweller: ja nawiazuje do wypowiedzi asasiek_abix, mozna by zrobic "prace u podstaw" ale w szkolach to jest walka z wiatrakami
<Diabelko> w szkołach to najłatwiej wprowadzić
<Diabelko> tak samo w urzędach
<Diabelko> daje im się coś, co jest darmowe i płacą tylko za administrowanie
<Diabelko> zamiast za licencje i administrowanie
<kklimonda> brzys: uczniowie nie mają na lekcjach grać a się uczyć
<kklimonda> nie zdziwiłbym się gdyby część nauczycieli chętnie zainstalowałaby system na którym się nie da grać ;)
<adasiek_abix> zresztą myśląc tak dalej trzeba natychmiast położyć się do trumny, bo i tak się nie da żyć, bo smog i dziura ozonowa
<adasiek_abix> kklimonda: sru OK, wrzucam na serwer - jutro puszcze maila
<kklimonda> super
<Voldenet> 1st
<mati75> 2nd
<brzys> co to zabawa ala kto pierwsy w kometarzu na yt?
<brzys> pierwszy*
<Voldenet> uważasz, że mnie to obraża?
<Voldenet> Ja jestem dziecko! :D
<brzys> haha nie to mialem na mysli
<brzys> branoc
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-10
<Ozil> witam
<brzys> dobry
<Thorbjorn> brzys: o/
<shpaq> mornin'
<PoKrAk|2> jelołłłłł
<Thorbjorn> PoKrAk: o/
<PoKrAk> bawił sie ktoś może stawianiem linuxa na cienkich klientach?? zarówno jako system jak i jako serwer terminali??
<jacekowski> tzn.
<jacekowski> xdmcp?
<jacekowski> czy PXE?
<PoKrAk> jeszcze nie wiem narazie robie rozeznanie
<PoKrAk> ma byc thin client hp bez systemu
<PoKrAk> ale osobiscie wolałbym zeby terminale z linuxem sie po sieci łączyły
<PoKrAk> a jak docelowo wyjdzie sie okaze
<PoKrAk> czyli jak narazie interesują mnie dwie kwestia
<PoKrAk> 1. jak wgrac system na cienkiego klienta / lub czy idzie odpalic system z usb
<PoKrAk> 2. jak postawić i przygotować serwer pod terminale graficzne i jak skonfigurować terminal pod to
<PoKrAk> ew. 3 jakie wymagania sprzetowe na serwer
<PoKrAk> a no i jeszcze najważniejsza kwestia przetwarzania danych ma sie odbywać na terminalu
<buharin> lulsh Kubuntu upadnie?
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: to wlasnie PXE jest
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: ale chcesz zeby serwer robil cala robote a klienty tylko wyswietlaly
<jacekowski> czy klient ma robic, tylko dysku ma nie miec
<jacekowski> hmm
<jacekowski> no to PXE i tyle
<Dreadlish> wcale nie musi nie mieć dysku
<PoKrAk> nie chce zeby klienty całą robote robiły
<PoKrAk> to mają byc terminale hp czyste z możliwością dogrania systemu
<PoKrAk> narazie wiecej nie wiem
<Dreadlish> dzizys krajst
<Dreadlish> przy pxe wszystko masz trzymane na serwerze
<Dreadlish> klient tylko sobie pobiera co mu trzeba
<Dreadlish> jak potrafi bootować z pxe - możesz stawiać system nawet na mount everest
<PoKrAk> ale samo przetwarzanie odbywa się na terminalu
<PoKrAk> np otwieranie pdfów itp
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: tak, pxe przekazuje tylko dane, przetwarza normalnie terminal
<BlessJah> jacekowski: whazzup?
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: PXE sluzy do wyslania bootloadera ( i kernela ) do klienta
<jacekowski> PoKrAk: potem masz NFS na serwerze zeby system plikow klient mial i jedziesz
<PoKrAk> o to by było to
<PoKrAk> a jakiś dobre howto możecie polecic??
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/PXE
<PoKrAk> ok
<PoKrAk> zobaczymy co się z tego urodzi i czy urodzi
<BlessJah> https://wiki.archlinux.org/index.php/Diskless_network_boot_NFS_root
<BlessJah> to lepsze nawet
<PoKrAk> bo nie wiem czy docelowo jescze dotykowych ekranów przy tym nie bedzie
<jacekowski> albo po iscsi mozna
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że terminale hpka nie mają żadnego scsi
<PoKrAk> hmmmm iscsi powiadasz
<PoKrAk> ok narazie zapoznam sie z tym co dostałem
<PoKrAk> czekam za decyzja ipozniej faza testów
<jacekowski> ale iscsi wymaga sprzetowych inicjatorow iscsi
<jacekowski> ale niektore karty intela potrafia udawac sprzetowe inicjatory
<jacekowski> powoli, ale potem system sie odpala i sterowniki normalne sie odpalaja i dziala to szybko
<jacekowski> tylko boot troche wolniejszy
<BlessJah> PoKrAk: pxe/nfs sluzy jedynie za dysk twardy, co ty tam zainstalujesz i czy obsluzy to dotykowe, to inna sprawa
<PoKrAk> ok dobra dzieki za podpowiedzi ja uciekam w teren
<jacekowski> pxe tylko dostarcza bootloader
<jacekowski> i podstawowe api dostepu do sieci
<jacekowski> zeby bootloader mogl zaladowac kernela
<jacekowski> a kernel juz musi obsluzyc siec i nfs
<Dreadlish> albo tftp
<BlessJah> po tftp kernel aby nie idzie?
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> idzie
<BlessJah> jacekowski: jutro ci o svn przypomne, dzisiaj mam za duzo latania
<jacekowski> a ja dzisiaj jade do domu
<Dreadlish> to sy jedź
<BlessJah> jacekowski: nadal nad poole biedzisz?
<PoKrAk> oki mykam narka jakbyście mieli jeszcze jakieś ciekawe rady etc prosze na priv pozniej oblookam
<buharin> w czym najlepiej zrobic video tutorial na ubuntu?
<DaZ> wiedziałem, że ty jakieś helpbejowe błoto jesteś
<DaZ> :f
<brzys> ma ktos pomysl jak na fluxboxie moge prawdzic stan bateri? ale bez uzycia conkiego i niczego z gnome
<BlessJah> batterysystemtray i inne wynalazki rezydujace w tray'u
<BlessJah> buharin: jesli nie wiesz w czym, to prawdopodobnie nie pwonienes sie zabierac za tutorial
<BlessJah> buharin: ale nagrywaj ffmpegiem, potem tnij czymkolwiek
<BlessJah> choćby pitivi
<regedarek> czesc
<regedarek> tak sie zastanawiam czy dalo by sie podpiac laptop do pc jako drugi monitor
<dweller> regedarek: da, po sieci
<dweller> tylko po co ;f
<regedarek> hmm
<regedarek> w sumie chyba lepiej
<regedarek> kontrolowac klawiature na lapku
<soee> jak moge wyienić jakiś ciąg znaków na inny we wszystkich plikach w danym katalogu i podkatalogach?
<kklimonda> find i sed
<soee> no wlasnie cos utworzylem i chyba działa
<soee> kklimonda, a jak moge skompresowac np do zipa jakis katalog ?
<soee> z linii polecen
<kklimonda> zip -r plik.zip katalog/ albo cos w tym stylu (nie pamietam dokladnej skladni)
<Enlik> z linii poleceń to będzie tak: startx; nautilus --no-desktop; klik->kompresuj; pkill X
<m477> ahoj
<The_Compass> ahoj
<m477>              µ─
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no dalej poole
<jacekowski> BlessJah: ale bylo pierdolniecie wczoraj jak sie most nie chcial zatrzymac
<ntat> Witam
<The_Compass> ntat: witaj
<ntat> Wiecie może, jak pobrać adres url radia internetowego z flashowego playera na stronie?
<The_Compass> ntat: linka poproszę :D
<The_Compass> ntat: a fajna stacja ?
<The_Compass> :D
<ntat> http://moje.polskieradio.pl/OtherChannels/News.aspx
<ntat> player po prawej stronie
<ntat> próbuję ze źródłem strony
<ntat> ale nie widzę niczego sensownego
<ntat> Jest tam coś takiego: rtmp://stream85.polskieradio.pl/omniaaxe&amp
<ntat> ale nawet bez &amp nie działa
<ntat> A stacja, to cały czas wiadomości i komentarze - coś jak tvn24.pl, tylko, że radio:)
<The_Compass> ntat: tez patrze do source :F
<jacekowski> ntat: wiresharkiem mozna
<jacekowski> ntat: to rtmp to jest ten stream
<ntat> jacekowski, no właśnie przed chwilą to wyczytałem, jak ktoś z youtube tak zrobił
<jacekowski> zaraz obadam
<ntat> ok
<jacekowski> no to mam
<jacekowski> rtmp://stream85.polskieradio.pl/omniaaxe/k51.stream
<jacekowski> takie cos
<ntat> jacekowski, no działa:)
<ntat> Dzięki
<ntat> ale czy to możnabyło odczytać ze źródła strony?
<ntat> Bo coś takiego było tam
<jacekowski> no
<ntat> tylko odpowiednio połączyć
<ntat> :)
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba kojarzyc jak wyglada prawidlowy adres strumienia rtp
<The_Compass> jest jakiś fajny zastępnik basha ?
<brzys> fish, zsh?
<Voldenet> fish jest boski
<Voldenet> tylko troszkę ma głupawą skłądnię
<Voldenet> i brakuje mu funkcji
<Voldenet> z basha
<Voldenet> zsh też fajny i... też brakuje mu funkcji z basha :D
<The_Compass> aha tak myślałem niby są ale cóż :D
<Voldenet> chociaż zależy czego doładnie używasz
<Voldenet> mówię o bardziej zaawansowanych ficzerach basha
<The_Compass> Voldenet: na razie to się bawię heh
<Psotnick> a jakiś przykładzik tych funkcji?
<Voldenet> trójargumentowiec w $(())
<Psotnick> Uee, to nie używam :D
<Voldenet> regexpy w testach logicznych
<Voldenet> i takie tam
<Psotnick> w sumie i tak używam basha do skryptów
<Psotnick> albo perla
<Voldenet> też nie ma {x..y}
<Voldenet> w zsh
<Psotnick> jest w zsh
<Voldenet> w fishu zresztą też nie
<Psotnick> psotnick@hiroshima % echo {1..10}
<Psotnick> 1 2 3 4 5 6 7 8 9 10
<Voldenet> to cofam
<Voldenet> ale pozostałę zostają
<Voldenet> czyli [[ $i =~ regexp1$|regexp2$ ]] odpada
<Voldenet> trójargumentowiec jednak jest w zsh
<Voldenet> sprawdziłem
<tajwanuser> cze
<brzys> wie ktos jak sie tworzy obraz iso dd?
<Voldenet> dd if=/dev/cdrom of=obraz.iso bs=2M
<Voldenet> to bs opcjonalne
<Voldenet> u mnie najlepiej działało 2M
<Voldenet> ale rozmiar bloku podobno automatycznie dobry się dobiera
<Voldenet> szkoda, że alt + numer nie działa w fishu
<Voldenet> taki użyteczny ficzer z basha
<xaxes_> lulz
<xaxes_> zrobiłem to alt+numer, wpisałem dużą liczbę i... ekran zawalony
<Ozil1> panowie potrzebuje pomocy
<Ozil1> ja zmusić do poprawnego działania plymouth z serownikami własnościowymi nvidia
<Ozil1> przekopałem internet i doczytałem że sterowniki nvidia nie obsługują jakiegoś KMS a z tego korzysta plymouth
<Ozil1> i nie poprawili tego od 3 wydań
<Ozil1> jak można komuś zaproponować linuxa jak taka pierdoła nie jest zrobiona od a do z
<brzys> http://www.chip.pl/blogi/linuxblog/2010/04/nvidia-i-plymouth ?
<The_Compass> trzeba używać 3 wersje wstecz i się nie spieszyć z aktualizacjami :F
<The_Compass> po są te wszystkie super świeże distra zęby ludzi wnerwiać ;)
<dweller> Ozil1: wiń nvidię a nie dystrybucje
<dweller> nvidia w swoich sterownikach chyba tylko numerki zmienia
<dweller> i żeby się jakoś kompilowały na nowych kernelach
<crayon> bry
<Dreadlish> niedobrze ze mną
<Dreadlish> windows mi pisze, że mam problem z dyskiem twardym
<Dreadlish> DAFUQ?
<crayon> mam problemik, postawiłem sobie na lapku ubuntu 11.10, wszystko działa out of the box jednak zaraz po instalacji zmieniłem odtwarzacz z lipnego banshee na rhythmboxa 2.90, niby wszystko ładnie ale nie zintegrował się z trayem (głośniczkiem), skrót aktywatora tam znajdujący się nie chce czasem działać, po odpaleniu zero integracji (nie ma przycisków ani okładki utworu wraz z tytułem itd)
<crayon> próbowałem z wersją 2.95 ale podobny efekt
<crayon> do tego rhythmbox zaczął się niemiłosiernie sypać przy zmianie piosenek, potrafi odtwarzać z około 10 a przy kolejnej sypie się cały odtwarzacz
<crayon> ktoś wie jak to naprawić i z integrować rhythmboxa z trayem?
<xaxes_> crayon: poczekaj na ubu 12.04
<xaxes_> tam będzie defaultowo rythmbox
<Dreadlish> wreszcie robią coś porządnie?
<crayon> trochę to dziwne bo na PieCu miałem postawione 11.10, dostawiłem rhythmboxa zamiast banshee i nie było takiego efektu
<crayon> w pełni się zintegrowało i działało
<crayon> dla tego też dziwię się, że na lapku mi się tak rhythmbox sypie
<Dreadlish> uroki ubuntu
<Dreadlish> że czasem działa
<Dreadlish> a czasem jest gorszy od starej baby
<crayon> cóż, pierwszy raz takiego buga mam
<xaxes_> bo linux na desktipie to generalnie trochę pomyłka jest imho
<crayon> od wersji 8.04 ani razu mi się ubu ani nic w ubu nie posypało
<xaxes_> ale z braku alternatywy - używam
<crayon> lepszy lin na desktopie niż 500zł w plecy za win
<crayon> uroki niskich zarobków
<totalizator> xaxes_: oh, łaskawco
<xaxes_> hm? teraz będzie wywód jaki to jestem głupi? :D
<totalizator> na desktipie nie instalowałem to nie wiem
<xaxes_> ja to bym chciał pedalskiego kompa, ale drogie są te ajMaki
<crayon> o wilku mowa się rhythmbox posypał :)
<crayon> xaxes_: widziałem tańszy sprzęt z którego można tylko przeglądać internet
<Thorbjorn> ktoś kiedyś miał slackware n desktopie?
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: ja a co?
<xaxes_> crayon: ajMaki są dobre, sprawny terminal, aplikacje adobe
<Thorbjorn> jest tam jakiś netinstall?
<Thorbjorn> Lol
<Thorbjorn> haiku wstało mi w 6s ;D
<Dreadlish> Thorbjorn: da się zainstalować z sieci
<xaxes_> Thorbjorn: haiku przyjmuje apki z linucha?
<Dreadlish> ale na netinstall w twoim stylu to tam nie licz
<Thorbjorn> xaxes_: niet
<Dreadlish> tylko ściągasz installpkg i paczki
<Dreadlish> i dajesz
<Dreadlish> potem konfiguracja
<Thorbjorn> Dreadlish: czyli wsio ściągać trzeba? całe dvd?
<Dreadlish> a po co ci dvd?
<Dreadlish> ściągnij sobie initrd i vmlinuz
<Dreadlish> wrzuć na pendriva
<Thorbjorn> na wemu chce potestować
<Dreadlish> i bootuj
<Thorbjorn> qemu
<crayon> dobra, bez muzyki sobie pokodzę
<Dreadlish> a czego bez muzyki?
<crayon> bo gdzie ja taką bibliotekę 4k utwórów ogarnę
<crayon> toć  nie w audacious
<crayon> mi trzeba dobrej szukajki
<Dreadlish> audacious
<Dreadlish> audacious przy 1,2k utworów sie wiesza
<Dreadlish> mpd ogarnij
<Dreadlish> z sonatą
<Voldenet> Thorbjorn: ja
<Dreadlish> Voldenet: odpowiedź na pytanie dostał ;p
<Voldenet> a to na requesta musi być jeden answer? :D
<Voldenet> <chłodnyvold>
<crayon> Dreadlish: nie no bez przesady, mamy erę GUI, mpd czy moc to trochę przesada
<Dreadlish> crayon: mamy erę gui
<Dreadlish> do mpd dostajesz sonatę
<Dreadlish> i parę innych ładnych frontendów
<Dreadlish> więc pan mi tu nie pierdziel
<Voldenet> 'mamy erę gui, niech assembler będzie reprezentowany przez kolorowe kropki'
<Voldenet> jak ja gardzę idiotyzmem
<Dreadlish> gardzący voldenet
<crayon> na uj mi milion frontendów... z których będę uzywał 1
<Dreadlish> <fanfary here>
<The_Compass> znacie jakiś fajny nick generator ?
<The_Compass> :D
<Dreadlish> /dev/urandom
<Dreadlish> weź losowe spółgłoski
<Dreadlish> wsadź pare samogłosek między nie
<Dreadlish> voila!
<Cyr4x> siema
<Cyr4x> wam też wyświetla pasek menu na pulpicie po aktualizacji?
<crayon> The_Compass: posadź kogoś przed vi i każ mu wyjść z programu
<The_Compass> ^^
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: fajny sposób, generowałeś tak?
<Cyr4x> :q
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: nie
<Dreadlish> ale zazwyczaj jak chcesz mieć "oryginalny" nick to taki sposób jest git :D
<crayon> bry noc
<Psotnick> QQtQjT i spoko nick ;D
<Psotnick> coś dużo tych Q :(
<The_Compass> hmm ....
<Dreadlish> Psotnick: samogłosek nie dałeś
<Psotnick> Dreadlish: wiem :(
<Psotnick> ale taki był okej
<dawid> helo
<dawid> jest ktoś
<dawid> ????
<Dreadlish> nie, wszyscy poumierali na widok więcej niż 2 znaków zapytania
<dawid> hahaha
<dawid> zawsze tak mam
<dawid> podkręciłem proca przez zmiane mnożnika i fsb bez zmiany voltage
<dawid> mnożnik 12.5 a fsb 230
<dawid> proc athlon 64 x2 4850e
<dawid> mobo gigabyte ga ma 770 ds3
<dawid> zasiłka 400w
<dawid> czy to prawda że może mi paść sekcja zasilania mobo?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> najwyżej ci się poprostu komp wyłączy
<dawid> bo ktoś mi takich rzeczy naopowiadał
<dawid> a czy duże jest ryzyko zepsucia mobo przy oc cpu
<The_Compass> może wszystko paść
<Voldenet> nie
<Voldenet> bardzo ciężko zepsuć fizycznie sprzęt przy oc
<Voldenet> w najgorszym przypadku komp Ci się zawiesi
<Voldenet> albo się wyłączy
<dawid> a do ilu fsb moge podnieść
<Voldenet> 9000
<Voldenet> GHz
<dawid> grafe mam ati radeon x1050 a ram 2x2gb goodram
<dawid> teraz mam na 230
<dawid> ale tak na serio
<Voldenet> tak na serio to nie wiem
<Voldenet> poszukaj sobie w googlach
<Voldenet> musiałbym pomyśleć, a w piątek mózg zamknięty
<Voldenet> void (*myślenie)(mózg) = NULL
<Voldenet> ;{
<elwin013> Cześć :)
<Thorbjorn> elwin013: elo
<xaxes_> pobrałem sobie haiku pod vm, ale nie wiem jak to otworzyć, bo virtual box nie chce tych plików :/
<dweller> wymuś
<dweller> jaki to format?
<xaxes_> .vmdk
<Voldenet> przecież to dysk wirtualny
<Voldenet> vmware
<xaxes_> a jest vmware pod linuksa?
<Voldenet> tak
<xaxes_> a darmowy? :D
<Voldenet> vmware player jest darmowy
<xaxes_> kk, dzięki
<dweller> po cholere
<dweller> przecież vbox obsługuje vmdk
<CXIV> Jak włączyć firewall w ubuntu? :D
<jacekowski> po co
<jacekowski> vmdk to standardowy format
<jacekowski> virtualbox go obsluguje
<Enlik> CXIV: gufw
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no ja myslalem ze to sie w fazie projektowania robi tak, zeby sie zatrzymywal, a nie jak most jest juz wybudowany
<Voldenet> o, vbox potrafi vmdk? ;o
<Voldenet> kiedyś nie potrafił
<dweller> potrafi
<dweller> od dawna
<jacekowski> od dawna potrafi
<jacekowski> bardzo dawna
<dweller> bardzo dawna
<dweller> ;)
<foreste> jak naprawic cichy dzwiek w pulse audio ?
<qermit> dawbi dawno dawna
<jacekowski> z jakies 4 lata
<Enlik> od zarania dziejów
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no to niemcy tak zaprojektowali
<BlessJah> hm... ostatnio jak zawory wywalilły i ileś tam tysięcy litrów oleju było wpompowane do rzeki, też mówiłeś że niemieckie
<BlessJah> czy pulseaudio załącza się jedynie w nieparzyste dni miesiąca?
<jacekowski> no
<brzys> dobry po raz 2
<regedarek> czesc
<regedarek> chłopaki chce zainstalowac u 12.04 64bity
<regedarek> z gnome 3
<regedarek> które iso powinienem wybrać? amd64?
<regedarek> mam z tego co kojarze intela dual core
<dweller> nie ma ubuntu z gnome3
<dweller> możesz je conajwyżej doinstalować
<CXIV> :D
<regedarek> okej od 10.10 zawsze uzywalem alternate + LXDE
<dweller> no to sam sobie odpowiedziałeś
<regedarek> hmm
<regedarek> hmm
<CXIV> hmm
<regedarek> a jak to zrobic zeby sie nie narobic i miec wsyzstkie potrzebne pakiety? :)
<CXIV> Ehm
<dweller> zainstaluj debiana
<CXIV> Ultimate Edition? :D
<dweller> ;f
<regedarek> haha ha
<regedarek> :P
<regedarek> a ten gnome3 jest warty tej zabawy
<regedarek> :)
<regedarek> ?
<CXIV> regedarek A tak poważnie.. to nie instaluj UE , bo zmieni Twój komputer w ślimaka
<regedarek> właśnie panowie chce miec szybko i ładnie
<regedarek> dlatego sie przenosze z 10.10 alternate + xfce
<CXIV> I jak tu nie być trollem? :D
<regedarek> okej a jak z tym 64
<regedarek> jak sprawdzic czy amd64 jest dla mnie?
<regedarek> nie znam sie na hardwarze
<CXIV> :D
<The_Compass> regedarek: na co się przenosisz ?
<CXIV>  regedarek Masz procesor intela czy AMD?
<regedarek> chyba intela :P
<regedarek> na 95%
<regedarek> nie na 99.9999
<regedarek> :P
<CXIV> regedarek To chyba wiesz już jaką wersję masz zainstalować
<regedarek> 8|#mendicant 9|#ubuntu-pl 0|ania]              djmentos
<regedarek> [#ubuntu-pl]
<regedarek> http://cdimage.ubuntu.com/daily-live/current/
<regedarek> hmm ale tutaj nie ma intel64 :P
<kklimonda> jest amd64, to to samo
<regedarek> to dlaczego tego nie nazwa intel/amd64
<regedarek> tylko muszę biednych ludzi potem pytac
<regedarek> a oni musza mnie czytac
<The_Compass> to chyba chodzi o patent na nazwy hmmm
<BlessJah> amd było pierwsze
<regedarek> ok
<The_Compass> kto pierwszy zrobi procek ten ma nazwę :F
<BlessJah> stosuje się tez określenie x86_64
<kklimonda> to nazwa architektury debiana - jak BlessJah pisze AMD było pierwsze więc dostało nazwę
<CXIV> To dość mylące jeżeli ktoś nie jest w temacie.
<CXIV> Np ja :D
<regedarek> rozumiem ze gnome3 a unity to tak jak mac a linux dyskusja
<regedarek> ??
<regedarek> jestem programista i potrzebny mi tylko ladnie zmieniajace sie okienka terminala i przegladarki
<CXIV> To jest jakaś prowokacja? :D
<regedarek> no nie wlasnie nie wiem jak zadac to pytanie bo wyglada na prowokacje
<regedarek> :) tyle ze nie jestem w temacie ladnych okienek
<kklimonda> po pracy w obu środowiskach sam wybrałem Unity
<The_Compass> regedarek: to środowisko graficzne zależy od gustu tak właściwie hmm jak tylko na jakimś wyborze dekoratora okien to coś lekkiego może
<The_Compass> regedarek: jakś fluxbox ,openbox,xfce albo coś surrealistycznego enlightement :D
<regedarek> wlasnie przejadly mi sie lxde xfce
<regedarek> potrzebuje cos co pływa
<qermit> regedarek: najej wody do wanny i zrób kupę
<The_Compass> regedarek: enlightement ? e16 jest w miarę lekki ...chyba ze e17 ale to dla mnie kosmos w ustawieniach :D
<Enlik> qermit++
<The_Compass> qermit: moja tonie :(
<regedarek> qermit: wcale nie
<regedarek> ja sie tak nie bawie
<regedarek> okej zobaczymy co jak to unity wygląda
<regedarek> a jest szansa miec identyczne czcionki jak na macu??
<regedarek> z SnowLeoparda lubię tylko czcionki
<regedarek> są jakieś grubsze
<regedarek> :)
<brzys> regedarek: skopiuj po prostu
<regedarek> nie moge tego nigdzie dorwac
<regedarek> tzn mam monaco ustawione ale jest jakies inne :)
<mati75> 66th
<CXIV> I niech qrwa nikt nie wyskakuje z kocim dniem! :D
<qermit> hapy katurdej
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> KURDE
<Dreadlish> TO SOBOTA
<Dreadlish> mato boska
<Dreadlish> w poniedziałek koniec opierdzielania sie
 * Dreadlish sad
<Blondyn> nieeeee
<Voldenet> mati75: zapomniałeś wyzerować zmienną przed inkrementacją
<CXIV> :D
<mati75>  ♥‿♥
<Blondyn>  ♥.♥
<CXIV> Wogóle to żyją jakieś kotowate w Polsce w puszczach prócz Rysia? :D
<Voldenet> ♣.♣
<CXIV> Jeszcze Żbik :D
<qermit> zabawa z utf jest zabroniona
<regedarek> ja chce te macowe czcionki\
<regedarek> !!!
<Dreadlish> to se z neta ściągnij
<Dreadlish> dopóki acta ci nie poblokuje
<qermit> regedarek: idz pan w kij
<regedarek> no ale one sa jakies cienkie
<regedarek> to chyba chodzi o jakis antyaliasing
<regedarek> czy cos takiego
<regedarek> qermit: tylko obrazac pan umiesz ale okej ide niemilo tutaj
<qermit> regedarek: nawet nie zacząłem obrażać
<qermit> gdybym cię obrażał to byś czuł się jak mistrz, a reszta uwazała by cię za kompletenego kretyna
<regedarek> winszuję
<Voldenet> qermit: tyle, że serduszka to nie jest utf
<qermit> Voldenet: a co? WTF?
<Voldenet> ascii
<Voldenet> jak nie masz tego w ascii, to masz zepsute ascii
<BlessJah> qermit: no popatrz, mam tak cały czas
<regedarek> zna ktos jakas dobra strone z ogloszeniami dot przejazdów
<regedarek> tzw share ride?
<Voldenet> ktoś pewnie zna
<BlessJah> wujek!
<qermit> ciekawe
<qermit> można by zrobić taki portal
<CXIV> Wiecie że można na czarnym rynku w Rosji kupić Pumę? :D
<Dreadlish> dziwisz się?
<Dreadlish> w rosji wszystko można
<CXIV> Później wystarczy jedynie zarejestrować działalność o charakterze cyrku
<qermit> wcześniej tez można
<CXIV> I można z Pumą na smyczy spacerować :D
<Dreadlish> nie prościej zarejestrować się jako polski sejm?
<Dreadlish> przecież to najbardziej znany polski cyrk
<qermit> w rosji
<CXIV> Dreadlish Jeżeli ogląda się TV to napewno.
<Dreadlish> no na pewno
<Dreadlish> czy tak czy tak - co społeczeństwo o nich myśli to wiadomo
<Dreadlish> i tak polityka to gówno i nie da się z tym niezgodzić
<CXIV> Powiedziałbym raczej że media w Polsce są "nierzetelne".
<CXIV> I gonią za tanią sensacją.
<CXIV> I zarabiają pieniądze na wku*wianiu ludzi.
<CXIV> A tak wogóle to offtopic jest tu tolerowany? :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-11
<Voldenet> CXIV: Nie, nie jest.
<CXIV> Mhm
<CXIV> :)
<Voldenet> Ale rzeczywiście, media w Polsce są nierzetelne
<CXIV> Wystarczy popatrzeć na BBC
<CXIV> Pomijając fakt że to telewizja o charakterze globalnym
<m477> @_@
<MACZETA> czytam całe gogle i mam pytanie czy we jednoosobowej firmie moge urzywać ubuntu za free
<MACZETA> ż-RZ
<brzys> dobry
<snieznyjezdziec> witam
<snieznyjezdziec> mam problem z  zainstalowaniem czegokolwiek przez polecenie apt-get install
<snieznyjezdziec> E: Unable to locate package
<Damn3d> apt-get update
<snieznyjezdziec> zrobilem
<snieznyjezdziec> i dalej nic
<snieznyjezdziec> sudo apt-get install tilda
<snieznyjezdziec> E: Could not get lock /var/lib/dpkg/lock - open (11: Resource temporarily unavailable)
<snieznyjezdziec> E: Unable to lock the administration directory (/var/lib/dpkg/), is another process using it?
<snieznyjezdziec> to jest wina proxy ? cz konfiguracjii synaptica ?
<piomic> regedarek: fdsfds
<piomic> piomic: no jestem co tam
<regedarek> halo?
<kriestof> hej, jest ktoś kto się zna troszkę na sprzęcie?
<Ozil1> nom
<kriestof> Muszę sobie kupić tani komputer, Limitu cenowego nie ma - im tańsze tym lepsze. Na komputerze chciałbym, żeby spokojnie chodziło mi przez co najmniej 3 lata gnome/KDE. Z jakiś specjalnych programów nie będę korzystał - filmy w jakości HD, przeglądarka(flash), prosty edytor tekstu, pakiet biurowy, czasami może jakaś gierka(nie musi być z pierwszej półki).
<kriestof> Zastanawiałem się nad tym prockiem http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/1/comp/3022903 .
<kriestof> Bo sam układ wyszedł mega tanio, na jakiś czas by mi starczył i daje możliwości sporego rozwoju(np. na i5 w przyszłości)
<brzys> stacionarny komputer rozumiem?
<kriestof> tak
<kriestof> na razie mówię o samym CPU + mobo
<kriestof> dysk mam, a zasilacz+RAM to już drugorzędna sprawa
<Ozil1> możesz brać tego procka
<Ozil1> ram to ddr3
<Ozil1> ma tam zintegrowaną grafikę
<Ozil1> więc masz pełne możliwości rozbudowy
<kriestof> No i bardzo przystępna cena - 150PLN. Chyba nic z lepszym stosunkiem cena/jakość dla siebie nie znajdę?
<Ozil1> no raczej nie
<Ozil1> celerony sobie odpuść
<kriestof> zastanawiałem się jeszcze nad AMD za 450
<kriestof> ale w sumie wychodzi dużo drożej i nie wiadomo, czy tak dużo lepiej
<kriestof> http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/1/comp/3553065
<kriestof> no i do wszystkiego gorszy socket
<Ozil1> ja nie jestem zwolennikiem AMD ani ich procków ani grafik a w przypadku linuxa mieć ati to poraszka ale nie będę negował z własnego doświadczenia wiem że układ intel + nvidia sprawia sporadycznie jekieś problemy ale i tak zawsze to jest kwestia płyty lub zasilacza
<kriestof> Dobra to mam jeszcze parę pytań:). 1. Czy wkosztować się na płytę główną dla lepszej przepustowości RAM, SATA III, USB 3.0. Różnica w cenie będzie pewnie koło 100-150PLN.  2. Jaki zasilacz? Jestem w stanie tutaj nawet troszkę więcej kasy rzucić, bo wiem że to wrażliwe miejsce w komputerze. 3. Czy odczuję dużą różnicę między RAM'em 1333MHz, a 1600MHz?
<m477_> ale sie schlalem wczoraj
<m477_> mistrzowsko
<regedarek> m477_: no to jutro synu do spowiedzi
<m477_> hę?
<m477_> jaki synu, jaka spowiedz
<TheNumb> Co to spowiedz?
<sysek> :)
<dweller> kriestof: 1. jeżeli nie jeżeli nie potrzebujesz 2.150-200zł około 300-350W jeżeli nic nie będziesz dorzucał; >400W przy dodatkowych podzespołach jak karta graficzna 3. nie
<dweller> :>
<kriestof> dweller: A możesz może jakąś konkretną markę zasilaczy polecić ? Chciałbym przede wszystkim żeby był cichy i żywotny, nawet kosztem ceny. Co do płyt głównych jest jakaś różnica między Gigabyte/Asus/MSI, czy tylko chodzi o złącza jakie tam się znajdą i BIOS?
<kriestof> A jeszcze ASrock:p
<dweller> Fortrony, ale u nas dorwać nowego jest ciężko, sam mam Corsaira CX400W w starym pececie i się sprawdza, a jakiś drogi nie był
<dweller> bodajże 150zł
<TheNumb> Corsair, XFX i OCZ są w większości ok ;-)
<TheNumb> Fajne są modularne :3
<dweller> xfx już chyba odszedł od brandowania
<dweller> TheNumb: i drogie :>
<TheNumb> dweller: trudno <:
<dweller> chociaż cena jest kompletnie nieuzasadniona :D
<TheNumb> ALE JEST SZPAN!
<kriestof> modualrny - ma odpinane kable wedle potrzeby?
<TheNumb> kriestof: ta
<TheNumb> kriestof: zawsze możesz cążkami upitolić w każdym innym ;D
<kriestof> haha
<kriestof> dweller: http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/37/comp/657120 o coś takiego Ci chodziło?
<kriestof> nie wygląda na jakiś "ciężko dostępny"
<dweller> o 350W mówiłem
<dweller> chociaż ja kupowałem go i tak jakieś 5 lat temu
<kriestof> Skoro tak chwalicie ten OCZ to chyba kupię coś takiego http://www.skapiec.pl/site/cat/37/comp/1627863 . Gwarka 3 letnia, wygląda fajnie.
 * dweller nie chwalił OCZ
<Foxik> siema
<Foxik> mam mały problem z gimpem
<Foxik> Wykonałem aktualizację .. no i padł. Próbowałem od początku zainstalować, ale pokazuje mi, że niektóre zależności pakietów są nierozwiązane
<Foxik> To dokładnie mi wyskakuje kiedy instaluje gimpa przez centrum oprogramowania http://wklej.org/id/686655/
<dweller> no to nie instaluj gimpa z ppa czy debianowej paczki tylko z repo
<dweller> repo ubuntu
<dweller> należy podkreślić
<Foxik> dodanie do synaptica ubuntowskich repo gimpa rozwiąże sprawę?
<Foxik> w sprawach systemu jestem zielony, więc gdyby ktoś ...
<kriestof> dweller: Masz coś do OCZ, czy ich po prostu nie znasz?
<dweller> mam uraz do ich śmiesznych kostek ram i olewczego podejścia do ssd
<dawid> dzień dobry
<dawid> jest tu ktoś
<dawid> dzisiaj
<dawid> podkręciłem proca do 2,9 zwiększając fsb do 230 i nie wiem czy moge dalej a jak nie to jak jeszcze w  BIOSIE go podkręcić
<dweller> co znaczy nie wiesz? ;f
<dweller> jest stabilny?
<dweller> temperatury ok?
<dweller> to jedziesz dalej
<dawid> jest stabilny
<dweller> podkręcasz do momentu gdzie komputer traci stabilność
<dweller> a potem szukasz ustawień na nktórych jest stabilny
<dawid> teraz bez obciążenia prawie temp max 33
<dawid> ale podkręcać cały czas fsb
<dawid> mnożnik na maxa mam
<dawid> zwiększać napięcie??
<dweller> napięcia nie ruszaj
<dweller> dopiero jak dojdziesz do granicy fsb to się możesz napięciem pobawić ;f
<dawid> a co będzie wskazywAało na koniec fsb?? to że nie włączy się czy że po prostu dojde do 500mhz
<Drakalen> witam
<Drakalen> jest ktoś?
<Drakalen> ?
<TheNumb> nie
<Drakalen> ehh ale polskie community -.-
<TheNumb> Drakalen: pisz z czym masz problem a nie marudzisz ;f
<pecek20> Wie moze ktos kiedy bedzie dostepny polski remiks ubuntu 11.10?
 * xaxes_ nie lubi remiksów, zawsze coś zepsują
<Drakalen> więc, mam Ubuntu Niebiańska Nimfa
<Drakalen> zainstalowałem ładnie, ale się nie bootuje... automatycznie uruchamia mi się windows 7
<Drakalen> nawet jak odpale z płyty, to mogę tylko "wypróbuj ubuntu"
<Drakalen> da się to jakoś naprawić?
<pecek20> xaxes_: Faktycznie czasami cos psuja ale jestem ciekawy :)
<TheNumb> Drakalen: widocznie grub się nie zainstalował
<Drakalen> podczas instalacjii mialem "running GRUB" czy jakoś tak...
<Drakalen> mogę go osobno doinstalować?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: no pewnie, że możesz
<Drakalen> a i jeszcze jeden problem, ustawilem sobie gadugadu, i ciągle mnie rozlącza
<Drakalen> wyszukalem w centrum aplikacji "GRUB" i sie okazuje ze mam go zainstalowanego...
<TheNumb> Drakalen: że co?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to jak zabootowałeś bo ubuntu?
<TheNumb> *do
<Drakalen> odpalilem LiveCD
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to masz gruba na livecs
<TheNumb> *livecd
<TheNumb> A nie na dysku.
<Drakalen> aha...
<Cyr4x> jak zainstalowales ubuntu na dysku
<Cyr4x> to ci powinno od razu zrobic tak ze do wyboru w grubie ubuntu i windows
<Drakalen> najpierw w windowsie zrobilem programem nowa partycje, potem z plyty zainstalowalem na tej partycjii
<termi> Cyr4x: nie zawsze tak robi
<termi> czasami niestety jakism fartem sie nie zrobi :P
<Drakalen> to jak go mam doinstalować na dysk?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: jeszcze raz ;D
<Drakalen> w windowsie nie mogę wejsc w partycje linuxa
<Drakalen> aha, czyli reinstall Ubuntu?: P
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to normalne.
<termi> Drakalen: odpal ubuntu normalnie z dysku
<termi> u konsola
<termi> i update grub
<TheNumb> A ta niebiańska nimfa i tak jest jakaś lipna.
<TheNumb> Jak już instalować ubuntu to od canonicala.
<Drakalen> no to szybko sie dowiedzialem...
<Drakalen> mam iPlusa, skonczyl mi sie "limit", i specjalnie dokupilem w nocy zeby go sciagnac
<TheNumb> Drakalen: no to walcz
<TheNumb> Drakalen: może się uda ;-)
<termi> Drakalen: co sie dowiedziales?
<termi> nie rozumiesz co napisalem czy co?
<termi> :D
<Drakalen> no ze "A ta niebiańska nimfa i tak jest jakaś lipna" :D
<TheNumb> termi: on nie może zabootować do ubuntu
<Drakalen> termi: nie rozumiem :D
<TheNumb> Drakalen: no to chrootuj do ubuntu i grub-install /dev/sda
<TheNumb> potem update-grub
<TheNumb> i heja
<TheNumb> ;d
<termi> :)
<Drakalen> eeee
<TheNumb> czy tam nie /dev/sda
<TheNumb> ;d
<termi> jest jeszcez inna opcja
<Drakalen> AHA :P
<termi> masz dwa dyski czy jeden ?
<Drakalen> nawet nie wiem co to chroot
<Drakalen> jeden dysk
<termi> no to odpada
<Drakalen> a pendrive? :P
<termi> Drakalen: dlugo ubuntu uzywasz?
<Drakalen> termi: od rana :P
<termi> no to :)
<termi> hmm
<termi> czekaj poszukam ci w necie
<Drakalen> ok
<Drakalen> btw. cięzko sie przyzwyczaic do zamykania okna w lewym górnym rogu :D
<termi> to mozesz zmienic sobie
<termi> ale ty napewno te ubuntu ze tak po windowsowskiemu sie zapytam zainstalowales
<termi> na dysku
<termi> ?
<Drakalen> po prostu zrobilem partycje nową, boot z LiveCD i instalacja
<Drakalen> i jak zresetowalem, to mi sie windows odpalił
<Drakalen> i czemu ubuntu mi aż tak laptopa grzeje... nawet windows 7 z uruchomioną gierką mi tak nie grzeje o.o
<TheNumb> Drakalen: no bo nie masz zainstalowanych sterowników do grafiki.
<TheNumb> Prawdopodobnie teraz jedzie na software renderingu to procesor dostaje po dupie
<Drakalen> aaaa
<Drakalen> skad mam wziąc sterowniki?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to później
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> Drakalen: najpierw musisz dobrze zainstalować system.
<Drakalen> aha ok
<TheNumb> Drakalen: w livecd nie odpalisz sterowników.
<termi> dziwne ten jego problem bo kurde linuks sobie zawsze radzi instalowany jako drugi
<termi> gorzej odwrotenie masz linux instalujesz windowsa
<Drakalen> wybralem opcje instaluj obok windows 7
<TheNumb> termi: ale on ma nimfe
<termi> :)
<termi> nieszczesna nimfa :D
<TheNumb> termi: może ci co modowali coś zjebali ;]
<Drakalen> i mialem "dostosowac" rozmiar linuxa, ale pod rozmiar tej partycjii, co bylo dziwne
<Drakalen> :P
<TheNumb> Nie wiem, nigdy nie podobały mi się te remixy
<Drakalen> to co, na nowo mam instalować?
<termi> sie zastanawiam teraz
<termi> czekaj masz plytke win 7?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: misiu, złącz te dwie partycje
<termi> instalacyjna
<Drakalen> czy czekac tydzien na nowy transfer i sciagnac normalny ubuntu
<TheNumb> termi: czekaj, mam pomysła ;d
<Drakalen> nie mam plytki
<termi> ok
<TheNumb> Drakalen: złącz te partycje
<Drakalen> po co mam zlaczyc te dwie partycje?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: potem odpal instalator i wybierz opcję "zainstaluj obok"
<Drakalen> ta, raz tak zrobilem
<TheNumb> Wtedy możesz sobie wybrać suwaczkiem rozmiar partycji
<Drakalen> i przez 10 minut wogole nic sie nie dzialo
<termi> :D
<TheNumb> Drakalen: widocznie masz cienki dysk ;c
<TheNumb> Skoro dzieliło go tak długo ;D
<Drakalen> wogole nie dzielilo
<Drakalen> zacielo sie...
<TheNumb> Potem jeszcze musi formatować
<termi> Drakalen: musisz zrobic to co pisal wczesniej TheNumb livecd odpal konsola
<TheNumb> Drakalen: nimfa?
<termi> update-grub
<Drakalen> gdzie jest kosnola xD
<TheNumb> Drakalen: terminal
<TheNumb> szukaj takiej aplikacji
<TheNumb> ;p
<termi> ctrl alt t
<Drakalen> ok
<termi> standardowo
<termi> o ile pamietam
<Drakalen> CTRL ALT T nie dziala ;P
<TheNumb> Drakalen: no to szukaj...
<termi> no to terminal
<termi> :)
<termi> szukaj
<termi> takie czarne okienko ala dos :) jak wiesz o czym mowie
<termi> :D
<Drakalen> mam terminal :]
<TheNumb> To jest coś jak cmd.exe w windowsie ;p
<Drakalen> no zauwazylem ;p
<TheNumb> Drakalen: teraz musisz zamontować partycję z ubuntu
<Drakalen> czyli zlaczyc je?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: wiesz na którym dysku jest?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: nie
<TheNumb> Drakalen: fdisk -l i wrzuć na wklej.org wynik
<Drakalen> wiem, że partycja linuxa to "L:"
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to akurat nie pomoże
<Drakalen> fdisk -l wpisalem i nic.
<termi> wpisuj fdisk -l i na wklej.org daj
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> C: L: i inne to oznaczenia windowsa
<TheNumb> W unixach się nie liczą :P
<termi> Drakalen: w terminalu to wpisales?
<Drakalen> tak w terminalu
<TheNumb> Drakalen: jest jakiś wynik?
<termi> to wpisz sudo fdisk -l
<Drakalen> a jak wpisalem fdisk to mam rozne opcje, i nie ma tam -l
<termi> hehhee
<termi> :d
<TheNumb> Drakalen: nie, nie
<Drakalen> am ;]
<Drakalen> mam*
<TheNumb> Drakalen: -l to argument
<Drakalen> wiem
<termi> :)
<Drakalen> aha
<Drakalen> dobra dopiero teraz zaczailem :]
<TheNumb> Drakalen: skopiuj wszystko i wrzuć na wklej.org
<Drakalen> http://wklej.org/id/686721/
<Drakalen> o i rozruch jest zaznaczony na partycjii windowsa ;P
<Cyr4x> wiecie jak się pozbyć paska menu z pulpitu Nautilusowego w gnome 3?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: teraz tak...
<TheNumb> jak instalacja gruba się nie uda to nie odpalisz nawet windowsa.
<Drakalen> weź mnie nie strasz
<Drakalen> o.o
<TheNumb> Drakalen: tak.
<Dreadlish> tylko, że na działającym dysku to raczej średnio możliwe
<Dreadlish> (o ile to nie mini.iso ubuntu)
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: on ma nimfę
<Dreadlish> dafuq is nimfa?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ten mod z ubuntu.pl
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: modyfikacja jakaś
<TheNumb> ;x
<Dreadlish> a.
<TheNumb> To możliwe ;D
<TheNumb> Drakalen: grub nadpisuje bootloader windowsa.
<Drakalen> aha
<Drakalen> dlatego ;]
<TheNumb> Drakalen: chcesz zaryzykować? :P
<Dreadlish> potem tylko konsola ratunkowa z płyty iwindowsowej
<Dreadlish> fixmbr
<Dreadlish> i jazda
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: ta weź chłopaka nie strasz
<TheNumb> fixboot jeszcze
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: tylko, że on nie ma płytki
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: po co ci fixboot jak boot.ini jest ok?
<termi> nie ma plyty :D
<Drakalen> hmm
<Dreadlish> "to se ściągnie hirensa"
<Drakalen> mam linuxa na bootowalnej plycie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gdzie? :D
<termi> nie ma transferu
<Drakalen> z narzedziami do naprawy windowsa
<Drakalen> wiec sie nie boje
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: iplus i brak transferu :<
<Dreadlish> eh.
<TheNumb> Zawsze może skopiować mbr przez dd
<TheNumb> na pendrive wrzucić
<Drakalen> wreszcie ktoś wie o co chodzi z transferem na iPlus   ; p
<termi> Drakalen: mialem to 3 lata w akademiku
<termi> :P
<Dreadlish> Drakalen: czego masz taki szajski internet
<Drakalen> :P
<Dreadlish> ;D
<Drakalen> az taki szajski to nie : p
<Drakalen> 20 gb : p
<TheNumb> Drakalen: masz pendrive jakiegoś?
<Drakalen> mam 8gb
<Dreadlish> no
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to podłącz
<TheNumb> zrobimy kopie MBR
<TheNumb> ;d
<Dreadlish> dd if=/dev/sda of=/dev/sdb bs=1M count=1
<Dreadlish> :D
<Drakalen> eeee
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: 1M?
<Drakalen> mam to wklepac w terminal? :P
<Dreadlish> nu
<Dreadlish> jak cały mbr
<TheNumb> dd if=/dev/sda of=/tmp/mbrsda.backup bs=512 count=1
<Dreadlish> po 512k są?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: mba ma 512 bajtó∑ ;D
<TheNumb> *bajtów
<TheNumb> ;x
<Dreadlish> no tak
<Drakalen> pen podłączony, co teraz? :P
<Dreadlish> wpisujesz to co thenumb dał
<TheNumb> Drakalen: dd if=/dev/sda of=~/Desktop/mbrsda.bak bs=512 count=1
<Drakalen> moj dysk walnął Trollface...
<Dreadlish> tzn?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: zrobił się plik na pulpicie?
<Drakalen> dd: otwieranie ' /dev/sda ' : Brak dostępu
<Drakalen> :p
<Dreadlish> ehh
<TheNumb> Drakalen: sudo dd if=/dev/sda of=~/Desktop/mbrsda.bak bs=512 count=1
<TheNumb> Drakalen: poszło?
<Drakalen> poszło
<TheNumb> Drakalen: to skopiuj ten plik na pendrive
<Drakalen> mam mbrsda.bak na pulpicie
<TheNumb> Drakalen: sprawdź czy ma 512 bajtów
<Drakalen> ma, dokladnie 512 bajtów
<TheNumb> Ok, to na pendrive
<TheNumb> Drakalen: a teraz kopiuj-wklej sudo su && mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ubuntu && chroot /bin/bash /mnt/ubuntu
<Drakalen> 0.0
<Drakalen> mam przepisac to co zaczyna sie od "sudo" ?
<termi> tak
<TheNumb> Drakalen: zaznacz i skopiuj
<TheNumb> wklej do terminala
<Dreadlish> taa
<Dreadlish> stanie na sudo su =.=
<Drakalen> mozesz to wyslac bez "Drakalen"?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: a w sumie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ^
<TheNumb> ;p
<termi>  sudo su && mkdir /mnt/ubuntu &&
<termi>                  mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ubuntu && chroot /bin/bash /mnt/ubuntu
<termi> łoohohohoh
<TheNumb> nie
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> najpierw sudo su
<Dreadlish> kurde
<TheNumb> ;d
<Dreadlish> sudo su
<Drakalen> 0.0
<TheNumb> Drakalen: sudo su najpierw wpisz
<Drakalen> ok
<TheNumb> potem
<TheNumb> mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ubuntu && chroot /bin/bash /mnt/ubuntu
<Dreadlish> potem mkdir /mnt/ubuntu && mount /dev/sda5 /mnt/ubuntu && mount -t proc none /mnt/ubuntu/proc && mount -o bind /dev /mnt/ubuntu/dev && chroot /mnt/ubuntu /bin/bash
<Dreadlish> kurde
<Dreadlish> deva kto zamontuje
<Dreadlish> proca kto zamontuje
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie trzeba
<Dreadlish> CHYBA NIE MOJA BABCIA
<Drakalen> kogo mam słuchac...
<Dreadlish> trzeba
<TheNumb> poradzi sobie bez ;-)
<Dreadlish> do gruba trzeba
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: lolwut? Ja instalowałem bez :D
<termi> Dreadlish: sluchj TheNumb  reszta cicho:D
<TheNumb> Nie
<TheNumb> Niech zrobi jak chce Dreadlish
<Dreadlish> u mnie bez /deva robił /dev/sda: No such file or directory
<TheNumb> Tak będzie lepiej (:
<Drakalen> :|
<Drakalen> dreadlish
<Drakalen> wkleisz to moze na wklej.org?
<Dreadlish> omg.
<Dreadlish> ok
<TheNumb> http://wklej.org/id/686733/
<Drakalen> bo tak to ciezko przepisywac, bo nie wiem czy ma byc spacja, bo sie wiersze "łamią"
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: już ;p
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> szybszy ;d
<Drakalen> wkleilem
<Dreadlish> i?
<Drakalen> i mam teraz "root@ubuntu:/#"
<Drakalen> i tutaj wpisuej tekst
<Dreadlish> grub-install --no-floppy /dev/sda
<Drakalen>  ; p
<Dreadlish> have a nice day
<TheNumb> jeszcze update-grub
<TheNumb> ;p
<Dreadlish> po co?
<Drakalen> cos sie robi
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: bo pewnie nie zrobił
<Dreadlish> jak instalował to robił
<Drakalen> a jak mi windowsa rozwalicie to was znajde :3
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: ten instalator z nimfy
<Dreadlish> dwa razy nie trzeba
<TheNumb> Drakalen: masz kopie mbr
<Drakalen> instalation finished
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jak zapuści to nic się nie stanie
<Drakalen> no error reported :]
<Dreadlish> no
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: update-grub
<Dreadlish> Drakalen: to jeszcze update-grub sobie zapuść
<TheNumb> tfu
<TheNumb> ...
<Dreadlish> tak dla świętego spokoju
<Foxik> siema, mam sprawę odnośnie gimpa
<Drakalen> wpisać po prostu update-grub ?
<Dreadlish> potem exit && umount /mnt/ubuntu/* /mnt/ubuntu
<TheNumb> Drakalen: tak
<Dreadlish> Foxik: #gimp
<Foxik> tak, ale to związane jest z instalacją
<Dreadlish> apt-get install gimp
<TheNumb> Foxik: co nie tak?
<Drakalen> ok zaktualizowalem
<TheNumb> Drakalen: było coś o windowsie?
<Dreadlish> no to teraz wpisz exit
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: nie!
<TheNumb> czekaj ;d
<Dreadlish> ok
<Dreadlish> dobra
<TheNumb> Drakalen: było windws 7 (loader)?
<Dreadlish> albo coś w tym stylu?
<Drakalen> nie o.o
<Dreadlish> a co było?
<TheNumb> Drakalen: daj na wklej.org
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w sumie to może nie być jeśli instalował windowsa bez tej ukrytej partycji
<Dreadlish> będzie
<Dreadlish> testowałem doświadczalnie
<Drakalen> http://wklej.org/id/686741/
<Foxik> zrobiłem aktualizację i od tego czasu gimp stoi, program praktycznie znikł mi z dysku, chciałem zainstalować w synapticu/ centrum oprogramowania, ale tu i tu wyskakują błedy
<Foxik> http://wklej.org/id/686655/
<Dreadlish> Drakalen: ale po update-grub
<Drakalen> aaa
<TheNumb> hmm
<Drakalen> http://wklej.org/id/686742/
<TheNumb> Drakalen: masz flexneta zainstalowanego?
<Drakalen> prosze bardzo
<Drakalen> nie wiem co to flexnet
<Dreadlish> o /sys zapomnieliśmy
<Dreadlish> Drakalen: mount -t sysfs none /sys
<Cyr4x> a próbował znaleźć w synapticu wszystkie wylistowane pakiety i zainstalować po kolei?
<Dreadlish> i jeszcze raz update-grub
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: wiesz, że to nic nie da?
<Cyr4x> ja o gimpie pisze
<Dreadlish> Cyr4x: no wiem
<Dreadlish> ale to i tak nic nie da
<Dreadlish> Foxik: apt-get update && apt-get upgrade
<Cyr4x> no ale wywala ze zostanie zainstalowany
<Dreadlish> i wtedy próbuj jeszcze raz instalować
<Ozil1> http://tweetless.wordpress.com/2009/12/05/przywracanie-gruba-2-na-ubuntu-9-10/
<Cyr4x> apt-get install -f na początek
<TheNumb> apt-get -f install gimp?
<Drakalen> http://wklej.org/id/686746/
<Drakalen> chyba cos zepsulem
<Dreadlish> nie nic nie popsułeś
<Dreadlish> poprostu teraz exit
<Dreadlish> umount /mnt/ubuntu/* /mnt/ubuntu
<Dreadlish> i zrestartuj
<Dreadlish> i spod działającego systemu sudo update-grub
<Dreadlish> powinno działać
<Drakalen> umount: /mnt/ubuntu/*: not found
<Foxik> gimp : Wymaga: libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2) ale 2.30.0-0ubuntu4 ma zostać zainstalowany
<TheNumb> Drakalen: a masz zainstalowanego photoshopa może? <:
<Foxik> to mi wywala
<Drakalen> skad wiesz? : D
<Dreadlish> flexnet
<TheNumb> Drakalen: bo flexnet instaluje się z photoshopem
<TheNumb> Taki rootkit.
<Drakalen> aha
<Dreadlish> ja pieprze
<Dreadlish> rootkity z photoshopem >.<
<Dreadlish> do czego to doszło
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: chronią swoją własność w taki świński sposób.
<TheNumb> Nawet a trialem photoshopa się instaluje podobno.
<Drakalen> czyli musze go wywalic? : P
<TheNumb> Drakalen: nie
<Dreadlish> nie
<TheNumb> Można go wywalić nadpisując mbr ;p
<Drakalen> co robi ten rotkit?
<Drakalen> aha
<Drakalen> to co mam robić : P
<TheNumb> Drakalen: exit && reboot
<Dreadlish> nadpisałeś mbr =.=
<Drakalen> mam nadzieje ze bedzie dzialac
<Drakalen> zaraz po reebocie wbije :]
<Dreadlish> ma działać
<TheNumb> Drakalen: zobaczymy ;D
<Drakalen> z/w
<Drakalen> nie zrobilo reebota
<Drakalen> xD
<Dreadlish> no to wpisz reboot
<Dreadlish> jak ci exitło
<TheNumb> o
<TheNumb> ;]
<Dreadlish> a ja tysz mam ubunty!
<TheNumb> ;o
<TheNumb> Fuj.
<Dreadlish> dreadlish@piecola:~$ cat /etc/issue
<termi> to teraz chwila prawdy
<Dreadlish> Ubuntu 11.10 \n \l
<Dreadlish> :D
<TheNumb>  $ cat /etc/issue
<TheNumb> cat: /etc/issue: No such file or directory
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: a cu masz za dystrybuszyn?
<TheNumb>  $ cat /etc/lsb_release                                                                                                               1 ↵
<TheNumb> cat: /etc/lsb_release: No such file or directory
<Cyr4x> opłaca się już dist-upgrade do pp czy są błędy?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: a takie tam.
<TheNumb> Cyr4x: musisz dist-upgrade zrobić misiu
<TheNumb> widocznie masz stare paczki i gimp nie chce się instalnąć
<Cyr4x> muszę nie muszę
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: nie pamiętam gdzie był jeszcze taki bash prompt
<TheNumb> Cyr4x: nie aktualizacja systemu
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: to jest theme do zsh ;p
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: to co ty masz?
<Dreadlish> uname -a :D
<Cyr4x> omg czy ty czytasz co ja piszę\
<TheNumb>  $ uname
<TheNumb> Darwin
<Dreadlish> O BOSZE BURSZUJ!
<TheNumb> Cyr4x: podobno robiłeś aktualizację
<Dreadlish> normalnie jak fedora
<Ozil1> drakalen nie ma3żadnego systemu teraz XD
<Cyr4x> może wprost: czy na obecnym etapie beta, alpha czy co tam teraz jest wersja 12.04 jest ok i można dist-upgradować
<Dreadlish> wczoraj instalowałem, dzisiaj już updaty
<Damn3d> czesc
<TheNumb> Ozil1: możliwe ;d
<Cyr4x> czy jeszcze są jakies błędy i lepiej poczekac
<Damn3d> chcialbym zaproponowac nowy feature do ubuntu
<TheNumb> Ozil1: powinno zabootować i tak.
<Damn3d> Konkretnie proponuje
<Dreadlish> Damn3d: ja też
<TheNumb> Cyr4x: czekaj na oficjalne wydanie.
<Damn3d> zmienic ten dzwiek jak sie system włącza
<Dreadlish> się autodestrukcja nazywa
<Damn3d> Na przeboje Krzysztofa Krawczyka
<Dreadlish> a może lepiej Lennyego Kravitza?
<Damn3d> o albo
<Damn3d> cos z tej nowej pośmiertelnej noworocznej poświątecznej płyty powrotowej Michaela Jacksona
<Dreadlish> oh te graficzne aktualizatory
<TheNumb> od razu skillrexa może, co?
<Dreadlish> nienawidze ich :C
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: WUB WUB WUB WUB TRRRRR WUB WUB WUB
<termi> tak produkujecie z sie skupic na robocie nei moge :)
<Dreadlish> tak brzmi wibra w moim telefonie
<Damn3d> albo Michała Wiśniewskiego
<Cyr4x> łiłiłiłiłiłi trrrrrr łiłiłi trrrr
<Damn3d> termi o
<TheNumb> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=2cXDgFwE13g
<Damn3d> Robota budujesz?
<Ozil1> jawczoraj zainstalowałem ubuntu 12,04 po zaktualizowaniu gnome3 do wersji 3,3,4 usuneło mi centrum oprogramowania ubuntu xd
<TheNumb> to
<TheNumb> ;d
<Dreadlish> termi: /quit i od razu sie skupisz
<termi> :)
<Damn3d> W ogole
<drakalen> hura :D
<Damn3d> w ogłoszeniach na prace często coś piszą
<drakalen> działa! :D
<Dreadlish> ja wywaliłem jakiś durny nikomu niepotrzebny skrypt i mi wywaliło software center
<Cyr4x> mi się centrum ubuntu nie odpala
<Damn3d> że trzeba nosić strój roboczy
<Damn3d> to myslalem co by sie stalo
<Damn3d> jakbym w stroju R2D2 przyszedl
<Dreadlish> wywaliłem pulse to mi pół systemu zjadło
<Dreadlish> (na szczęście)
<Cyr4x> drze się o jakis moduł minta a wszystko co miałem z minta wyrzuciłem
<drakalen> tylko problem, w GRUB nie mam do wyboru windowsa ;p
<Ozil1> ale naprawiłem wczoraj plymouth i zmieniłem wygląd gdm3
<termi> drakalen: update grub zrub
<termi> zrob
<Ozil1> i czekam na aktualizacje reszty paczek w nowym ubuntu
<Dreadlish> drakalen: to teraz zobacz sudo upgrade-grub
<TheNumb> drakalen: teraz jeszcze raz update-grub
<Ozil1> instalowałem ubuntu serwer
<Dreadlish> tfu
<Dreadlish> update
<Dreadlish> nie upgradfe
<Dreadlish> za dużo ostatnio tych apgrejdów
<termi> :)
<TheNumb> No, ja ostatnio upgrade systemu o 1 wersję minor
<TheNumb> 700MB ;f
<Ozil1> drakalen: odpal teraz grup-update w konsoli
<Cyr4x> to mało
<Dreadlish> -/+ buffers/cache:        132        869
<Cyr4x> mi giga sciąga zwykle
<Dreadlish> to się nazywa czyste ubuntu
<drakalen> oooo
<drakalen> działa
<TheNumb>  $ free -m
<TheNumb> zsh: correct 'free' to 'brew' [nyae]? n
<TheNumb> zsh: command not found: free
<drakalen> "Found Windows 7 loader"
<TheNumb> drakalen: znalazło windowsa?
<Ozil1> brawo
<TheNumb> drakalen: no, to teraz powinno hulać.
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: se w topie sprawdź
<Ozil1> może być jeszcze jeden myk
<TheNumb> PhysMem: 925M wired, 2223M active, 70M inactive, 3219M used, 876M free.
<Ozil1> ale na 80 % wszystkich przypadków to nie wystepuje
<drakalen> dzięki wielkie! :)
<Dreadlish> -/+ buffers/cache:        128        872
<Dreadlish> jeszcze policy kita wyłączyłem
<drakalen> a moge zmienic ekran GRUBa? bo ten taki ... :P
<TheNumb> drakalen: możesz, ale lepiej nie ruszaj ;D
<Ozil1> na przyszłość urzy instrukcji z tego linka do przywracania gruba http://tweetless.wordpress.com/2009/12/05/przywracanie-gruba-2-na-ubuntu-9-10/
<drakalen> :(
<drakalen> przezyje z tym :P
<TheNumb> drakalen: bo jak spsujesz to będzie buba!
<termi> drakalen: naciesz sie tym
<drakalen> :D
 * drakalen suszy zęby na widok GRUB'a 
<TheNumb> drakalen: zobacz ile masz aktualizacji systemu do ściągnięcia
<TheNumb> złapiesz się za głowę ;D
<drakalen> mam 10.04
<drakalen> wyskoczyl mi update do 10.10
<TheNumb> drakalen: potem do 11.04
<drakalen> ale boje sie, ze duzo wazy xd a zostalo hmm 30 mb limitu wykupionego :D
<termi> a nie 11.10
<TheNumb> potem do 11.10, a w kwietniu do 12.04 ;D
<drakalen> gdzie znajde update?
<Dreadlish> yyy
<termi> jak gdzie znajdziesz?
<dawid> zna ktoś programy do obsługi drukarek hp na hp
<Dreadlish> w tym dziwnym centrum oprogramowania, czy co?
<drakalen> no skad je pobrac :P
<drakalen> aaaa
<termi> sam pobierze
<TheNumb> Ja nie wiem jak można nie mieć systemu rolling release
<termi> wyskoczylo ci to kliknij
<Dreadlish> no
<termi> i juz
<Cyr4x> a nie lepiej se na czysto walnąc 11:10?
<Dreadlish> rolling release ftw
<TheNumb> Tylko takich distro używałem jak miałem jeszcze linuksa ;x
<TheNumb> FreeBSD ftw!
<Dreadlish> z debianowych nie ma żadnego rollinga
<termi> drakalen: tylko si enie zdziw jak po updejcie bedziesz mial jaka z grubem znow
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: jest, sid
<TheNumb> ;D
<termi> :d
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: sid i tyle :D
<TheNumb> (~kklimonda@ubuntu/developer/kklimonda)
<drakalen> aha ok xd
<TheNumb> powinno być ;x
<drakalen> bede trzymal ten pliczek na pendrive w razie czego
<TheNumb> drakalen: e tam ;D
<drakalen> to moze teraz te stery do karty znajde, bo nie chce piecyka do rąk :P
<TheNumb> drakalen: może się nie sypnie <:
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: klimonda jest devem? :D
<kklimonda> TheNumb: nigdy nie bylo rozgraniczenia
<TheNumb> kklimonda: hm, ciekawe
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: nom
<TheNumb> (:
<drakalen> skąd mogę wziąć sterowniki? (wow, teraz słownik przynajmniej polski jest :D)
<Dreadlish> a.
<Dreadlish> dobrze wiedzieć
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: debian CUT ma byc rolling
<BlessJah> o ile jeszcze zyje
<Dreadlish> dafuq is debian CUT?
<TheNumb> drakalen: w narzędziach szukaj
<Dreadlish> i tak nie lubie apta
<Dreadlish> ani dpkg
<TheNumb> jakieś oprogramowanie niewolne czy coś
<Dreadlish> ani dselecta
<TheNumb> Nie pamiętam jak to już było >.>
<Dreadlish> ani autoodwalania za mnie roboty, której nie chce robić
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: co lubisz?
<TheNumb> rpmy? :P
<Dreadlish> tar.?z
<kklimonda> Dreadlish: continously usable testing czy cos w tym guscie
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: slack? :P
<Dreadlish> archa, gentoo, slacka itd.
<Dreadlish> zaraz wpadnie main hater
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: w archu masz .pkg!
<Dreadlish> nie
<TheNumb> jak nie? ;x
<Dreadlish> w archu mam -pkg.tar.xz
<drakalen> o juz mi pobiera sterownik ; p
<TheNumb> appmenu-qt-0.2.4-4-x86_64.pkg.tar.xz
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: no to masz .pkg skompresowany ;D
<tajwanuser> cze
<tajwanuser> w jakiej grze karmi sie kurki?
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: to teraz zrób sobie untar
<Dreadlish> to zobaczysz.
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: oj trolluję misiu ;p
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: oj dopś
<Dreadlish> droid sans 12
<Dreadlish> jakie marnowanie ekranu >.<
<Foxik> Jak zainstalować tą bibliotekę czy co to tam jest- libglib2.0-0 (>= 2.31.2)?
<Dreadlish> Foxik: zrobiłeś apt-get -f install gimp?
<Foxik> tak
<Dreadlish> i?
<TheNumb> Foxik: to masz nieźle namieszane w systemie skoro nie chce polecieć ;x
<drakalen> o boże, ile aktualizacjii...
<tajwanuser> aptitude install libglib2.0-0
<TheNumb> drakalen: ile MB?
<tajwanuser> a jak nie bedzie w repo o przez ubuntu packages
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: NIE mieszaj aptitude z aptem ;d
<drakalen> nie wyswietlilo mi
<Dreadlish> to ile paczek?
<drakalen> sciaga mi aktualizacje przez "skonfiguruj niebieską nimfe"
<Foxik> wyskoczyło, że wymagana jest to coś wyżej
<drakalen> 248 :D
<TheNumb> drakalen: apt-get update && apt-get dist-upgrade
<Dreadlish> nie jest źle
<TheNumb> I nie klikaj "y" pod koniec ;d
<TheNumb> Kufa, mplayer nie kompiluje się pod clangiem ;/
<drakalen> juz mi pobiera przez nimfe
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: gcc!
<Dreadlish> :D
<drakalen> to sciagne przez nią :P potem komende sprawdze
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: gcc ssie.
<Dreadlish> :<
<Dreadlish> TheNumb: jakiś sensowny argument, poza tym, że clang jest robiony przez apple?
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: licencja
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: codebase
<tajwanuser> jak czasami nie moge spelnic zaleznosci to zasysam z http://packages.ubuntu.com/
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: apple ma już mały wkład w llvm
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: teraz wszystko przejęła społeczność.
<Dreadlish> ale _coś tam_ robili
<TheNumb> Dreadlish: to mi akurat wisi ;D
<drakalen> moge cos zrobic, zeby w "Katalog domowy" nie wyswietlalo mi partycjii windowsa? :P
<TheNumb> Mógł to nawet robić microsoft ;p
<Dreadlish> odmontować
<Dreadlish> a dobra
<Dreadlish> ide coś zjem może
<drakalen> mam javę w formacie ".sh"
<drakalen> jak to mogę zainstalować?
<BlessJah> drakalen: czemu nie zainstalujesz jej z repo?
<drakalen> BlessJah co to repo?
<BlessJah> drakalen: wejdź w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu i tam poszukaj javy
<drakalen> aha
<drakalen> a ja już z netbeans sciągnalem
<drakalen> i nie moge na nowo, nie mam "transferu" w iPlusie
<drakalen> jak to odpalam to jako dokument tekstowy...
<Ozil1> kliknij ppm
<Ozil1> właściwości
<Ozil1> uprawnienia
<Ozil1> zezwolenie na wykoneywanie jako programu
<TheNumb> albo z konsoli chmod +x nazwapliku
<TheNumb> ;D
<BlessJah> Ozil1: instalowanie spoza repo, to głupi pomysł w tym przypadku
<TheNumb> drakalen: spieprzysz sobie system.
<Ozil1> TheNumb: dokładnie tak
<drakalen> o.o
<drakalen> dobra, wywalam to z pendrivea xd
<Ozil1> napisał wyrzej że już nie ma transweru
<TheNumb> drakalen: wolno ściąga po limicie? :p
<TheNumb> drakalen: to puść i niech ściąga.
<TheNumb> Tylko tylko kilkadziesiąt MB
<BlessJah> drakalen: jaki masz limit miesieczny?
<TheNumb> ;D
<TheNumb> Suma danych pobranych w miesiącu	26,9 GB
<TheNumb> Hr, hr, hr
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> I to wszystko legalnie :<
<tajwanuser> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=UmuvFeJRJyQ
<Foxik> a wracając do mojego problemu- w dalszym ciągu stoję w miejscu, a gimp jest mi bardzo potrzebny
<Pechowiec> witam
<kklimonda> Foxik: a co próbujesz zrobić?
<drakalen> wrocilem
<drakalen> internet mi rozlaczylo - skonczyl sie transfer
<drakalen> skoro mogę programem sciagnietym "z zewnątrz" rozwalić system, to po co one są? o.o
<BlessJah> drakalen: na linuksach istnieje nieco inny system, te programy z zewnatrz sa dostepne w centrum oprogramowania ubuntu
<BlessJah> przetestowane i dostosowane przez tworcow ubuntu
<drakalen> aha, dzięki
<drakalen> czy z windowsa mogę skopiowac bazę kontaktów do GG ?
<Foxik> kklimonda: chce zainstalować gimpa .... ale po aktualizacji nie mogę
<BlessJah> drakalen: najlepiej w windowsie wybierz eksport na serwer
<drakalen> hmm dobry pomysł
<drakalen> dzięki :]
<BlessJah> a potem na linuksie ja importuj
<kklimonda> Foxik: pokaz apt-cache policy
<kklimonda> i apt-cache policy gimp
<kklimonda> tylko nie tutaj, wklej gdzies
<drakalen> a co zrobic, jesli GG mi się co chwile rozłącza?
<Foxik>  http://wklej.org/id/686789/
<Foxik> http://wklej.org/id/686790/
<kklimonda> wyrzuc http://ppa.launchpad.net/matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn/ubuntu z listy ppa
<drakalen> pomoże ktoś?
<Foxik> kklimonda, to wszystko?
<kklimonda> Foxik: powinno cie zapytac o zaktualizowanie listy pakietow - zgodz sie (albo ap-get update w terminalu zrob)
<Foxik> już wklepałem
<kklimonda> no to zobacz czy dziala
<Foxik> kklimonda, nadal nie działa
<Pechowiec> pytanko takie: załóżmy ze mam sklep internetowy: 1) trza to gdzieś zgłaszać? 2) jak najlepiej trzymać dane osobowe by były bezpieczne?
<kklimonda> Foxik: a jaką wersję próbuje zainstalować?
<kklimonda> Pechowiec: jak przechowujesz dane to musisz zgłosić do giodo
<Foxik> miałem wersje 2.7.3, po aktualizacji teraz mam mieć 2.7.5
<kklimonda> Foxik: to nie wyrzuciłeś ppa do końca
<Pechowiec> kklimonda: i tylko tyle? moga sobie lezec w plaintext w bazie danych?
<kklimonda> powininno chcieć zainstalować wersję 2.6.x
<kklimonda> Pechowiec: przerzuć wszystko związane z obsługą płatności na firmę która się na tym zna
<kklimonda> Pechowiec: jeżeli chcesz przechowywać te dane to w postaci zaszyfrowanej
<Foxik> kklimonda, a powiedzmy, ze chciałbym mieć wersje 2.7.5, jednak wyskakują mi, że niektóre biblioteki sie gryzą- no mniej więcej .....
<kklimonda> Foxik: no ale dlatego nie chcesz wersji 2.7.5
<Foxik> nie chce? :D
<kklimonda> chcesz czegoś co działa, i nie psuje ci systemu skoro się nie znasz na tyle by sobie poradzić z dziwnymi zależnościami
<Foxik> właśnie dlatego pytam się was jak obejść te zależności, bo póki co zalezy mi na gimpie 2.7
<kklimonda> Foxik: no ale nie możesz po prostu obejść zależności - musisz mieć paczki w wymaganych wersjach
<kklimonda> (a to ppa które sobie dodałeś nie dostarcza odpowiednich wersji zależności - dlatego apt-get narzekał, że nie masz libglib2.0-0 >= 2.31.2
<Foxik> kklimonda, źle się wyraziłem, ale tak czy inaczej właśnie chodzi mi o takie paczki .. z nowymi bibliotekami
<Foxik> wiele rzeczy w tym systemie nie ogarniam, ale bardzo mi zależy na tym gimpie
<kklimonda> no ale ich tam nie ma więc musiałbyś sobie je gdzieś znaleść - ale dodawanie losowych PPA które podmieniają systemowe biblioteki to świetna droga do tego by sobie zepsuć system. PPA ma w opisie, że masz dodać dodatkowo PPA od gnome3-team
<kklimonda> a ty masz ppa webupd8team
<kklimonda> sorry, ale po prostu nie wiem w jakim masz stanie system i co się może zdarzyć jak zaczniesz dodatkowo instalować jeszcze więcej ppa
<kklimonda> (na twoim miejscu po pierwsze usunąłbym webupd8team ppa korzystając z ppa-purge)
<kklimonda> czyli przywrócił system do stanu wyjściowego
<Foxik> aha ....
<kklimonda> ppa-purge ppa:webupd8team/gnome3
<kklimonda> ppa-purge ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<kklimonda> potem dodał na nowo
<kklimonda> add-apt-repository ppa:matthaeus123/mrw-gimp-svn
<kklimonda> add-apt-repository ppa:gnome3-team/gnome3
<kklimonda> apt-get update
<kklimonda> apt-get upgrade
<kklimonda> i wtedy zobaczyłbym czy działa
<Foxik> ok
<Foxik> kklimonda, dzięki za 6 min się okażę czy coś pomogło, niemniej i tak wielkie dzięki
<Foxik> ok działa :D
<m477_> :D
<Skrzyp> C:
<xaxes_> :)
<m477_> moj leb
<m477_> seksualna niebezpieczna
<Szatan> m477_: za dużo wypiłeś ;x
<Thorbjorn> Skrzyp: zbyt mało
<m477_> potwierdzam
<xaxes_> zna tu ktoś basha?
<Thorbjorn> Ja znam
<Thorbjorn> Spoko gościu nawet.
<xaxes_> ale ma ciężki charakter
<xaxes_> albo po prostu jestem zbyt głupi na rozmowy z nim
<Thorbjorn> Nie
<xaxes_> start='java -Xmx"$ram"M -Xms"$ram"M -XX:+UseConcMarkSweepGC -XX:+CMSIncrementalPacing -XX:ParallelGCThreads=$core -XX:+AggressiveOpts -jar "$server" "$flag"'
<Thorbjorn> Jesteś poprostu zbyt trzeźwy.
<xaxes_> co tu jest źle?
<m477_> :)
<Thorbjorn> Error. Ja też estem zbyt trzeźwy
<dawid> witajcież
<dawid> coś w mojej obudowie strasznie hałasuje (trzeszczy)
<dweller> dawid: obudowa
<dweller> wibracje od dysku dostaje pewnie
<dawid> no jjak położe na niej ręke to przestaje
<dweller> dlatego dyski albo na gumowych amortyzatorach się montuje albo w bitumboksie
<dweller> :>
<dawid> znaczy na obudowie jak położe łape to przestaje drgać
<dweller> no tak
<dweller> zgadłęm :D
<m477_> nie
<dawid> http://allegro.pl/scythe-hdd-stabilizer-ii-wyciszanie-i-chlodzenie-i2094853639.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/725ur6f> (at allegro.pl)
<dawid> takie coś na przykład???
<dawid> dweller?
<dawid> scythe hdd stabilizer
<dawid> ?
<dweller> nom
<dweller> tylko pamiętaj że to montujesz w 5,25"
<dawid> a chłodzenie do proca do 100 jakie polecacie
<dawid> takie dobre jakieś
<dawid> silentium pc spartan???
<dweller> dowolny tower
<Thorbjorn> wodą
<Thorbjorn> pomaga
<dweller> spartan będzie dobry
<xaxes_> azotem!
<dweller> ciekłym helem lepiej
<xaxes_> albo jak lubisz trochę adrenalinki, to wodorem
<dweller> niższa temperatura
<dweller> ;f
<dawid> jakie programy użytkowe na ubuntu potrzebują mocnego proca
<dawid> ?
<dweller> blender i gimp ;f
<dawid> gimp?
<m477_> xaxes_: lol?
<xaxes_> m477_: co lol?
<dweller> dawid: przy przetwarzaniu RAW tak
<Dreadlish> no
<m477_> 'albo jak lubisz trochę adrenalinki, to wodorem' brak słów
<xaxes_> m477_: powiedz o co ci chodzi
<m477_> :)
<m477_> o ten tramwaj co nie chodzi
<Dreadlish> no niestety - raz m477_ trzeźwo myśli
<xaxes_> ale ja kcem wiedzieć!
<dawid> aha  to kiedyś przy przetwarzaniuzobacze ile proca wykorzystuje
<dweller> dawid: wykorzystuje maksa
<dweller> zawsze, a i tak powoli idzie
<Dreadlish> "ile znajdzie tyle weźmie"
<dawid> z 2 rdzeni?
<dawid> maxa
<dawid> ?
<Dreadlish> zajechało javą >.<
<dweller> tak samo konwertowanie muyki
<Dreadlish> dawid: co to za problem?
<m477_> albo vistą
<dweller> dawid: z 8 nawet ;f
<dawid> aha
<Dreadlish> m477_: no
<xaxes_> m477_: już cię nie lubię! foch
<m477_> jakos mnie to nie rusza, serio
 * dweller bawił się ostatnio 8rdzeniową stacją roboczą
 * Dreadlish miał najwyżej 4
<dawid> vista to zło
<Dreadlish> jezusie maryjo
<dweller> Dreadlish: bolą mnie moje 2 rdzenie w laptopie teraz ;f
<Dreadlish> wszystkie sharingi poblokowali
<dawid> nie lubie visty 7 ujdzie a xp z windy najlepsze
<Dreadlish> a te gównianne zostawili
<dweller> torrenty
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: możesz mnie poinformować co napisałem źle?
<Dreadlish> szkoda, że do tego torrenta nie znajdziesz
<Dreadlish> xaxes_: TO Z WODOREM
<Dreadlish> pitolenie o szopenie
<xaxes_> Dreadlish: TYLE TEÅ» WIEM
<Dreadlish> do u know?
<Dreadlish> ja pierdziele
<Dreadlish> te captche z recaptchy to chyba z /dev/urandom biorą
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry
<Voldenet> chociaż to już bardziej wieczór
<Dreadlish> dobry dobry
<Voldenet> Cóż tam się uprawia za sporty chędogie?
<Dreadlish> jakie sporty?
<Voldenet> Cisza tutaj, a myślałem, że chociaż jakiś porządny flejm będzie
<Voldenet> hm, hm, hm, hm
<unkn000w> jebac winzgroze trololo ;)
<Dreadlish> zaraz przyjdzie żłop i cie zeżłopa
<Voldenet> ja używam, w porządku
<Dreadlish> no, działa
<CXIV> Ubuntu Software Center jest zasobożerny
<dawid> witajcie
<unkn000w> witojcie
<dawid> podkręciłem procka do 235mhz x 12.5 240 nie chciało zaskoczyć i bios sie ładował ale przy ładowaniu ubuntu monitor sie wyłączał
<Dreadlish> a po co go podkręcasz?
<dawid> czyli mam 2937 mhz
<dawid> co moge zrobić żeby się włączyło
<dawid> obniżyć napięcie pci
<dawid> ??
<Dreadlish> a podnosiłeś je?
<dawid> nie nic nie ruszałem oprócz wyłączenia coolandquiet, mnożnika i fsb
<CXIV> Oto Twoja chwila prawdy.
<dawid> żadnych napięć
<Dreadlish> to podnieś napięcie procka o 2 oczka
<Dreadlish> wtedy monitor sie nie będzie wyłączał
<dawid> cpu voltage o 2 najmniejsze części
<dawid> ???
<Dreadlish> tak
<Dreadlish> I NIE UŻYWAJ TYLU ZNAKÓW ZAPYTANIA
<Dreadlish> ok? :)
<dawid> ok postaram się
<dawid> a Ty nie krzycz na mnie
<dawid> :)
<Szatan> dawid: say in english ;s
<dawid> próbowałem dołożyć ramu dzisiaj ale nie chciał się komputer włączyć
<m477_> ???????
<dawid> ale zrobiłem porządek w budzie przy okazji z kablami
<CXIV> 12 MB/s odczyt/zapis wystarczy by system działał sprawnie?
<dawid> musze dać sobie spokój bo już przy 235 mhz orthos wywala błąd
<dawid> po kilku sekundach
<dawid> wow nic nie zmieniałem sprobowałem 2 raz i nic nie wywala
<dawid> dlaczego jak podłączam usb z tyłu do mobo i krawędzią dotknę tylnej metalowej osłony tej obok wejścia iskry lecą
<dawid> ?
<Wizard> cześć o/
<m477_> o/
<xaxes_> \o
<foreste> czesc
<foreste> moze mnie ktos zaprosic na archlinux.pl
<foreste> bo loguje przez webchat
<Dreadlish> przeciez archlinux.pl jest redirectem na #archlinux-pl =.=
<foreste> i wywala mnie
<foreste> albo jak zainstalowac grub2 na arch ?
<Dreadlish> zaraz ci opostwo zrobi wjazd :D
<Voldenet> foreste: learn to google, noob
<foreste> mam niby zainsatalowany ale pisze ze nieta partycja
<Voldenet> robisz to źle
<foreste> i brakuje init.d w systemie
<m477_> Voldenet: badz kulturalny, bo Cie Wizard wyrzuci :/
<Dreadlish> foreste: bo jest rc.d?
<foreste> i wywala blad przy instalacji
<Voldenet> m477_: jestem maksymalnie kulturalny, zważywszy na to, że ktoś tu nie potrafi przeczytać artykułu z archwiki i flooduje na kanale ubuntu o problemach dotyczących archa
<Dreadlish> to już jest lolprzeginka
<Dreadlish> nawet jak na poziom tego kanału
<m477_> ;/
<foreste> ciagle arch wiki
<foreste> co z tego ze czytam ?
<m477_> po co ta cpacja?
<Dreadlish> no co z tego, że czyta jak nie czyta ze zrozumieniem
<Dreadlish> =.=
<m477_> @_@
<m477_> gówno
<m477_> co ja pacze
<Dreadlish> no
<Dreadlish> to nie pacz
<Dreadlish> tylko lej następnego
<m477_> oo nono
<foreste> wykonalem grub-install /dev/sda
<Dreadlish> no i masz gruba w mbrze
<foreste> wykonalem grub-mkconfig
<Dreadlish> co za problem?
<foreste> wykonalem grub-mkconfig -o /boot/grub/grub.cfg
<m477_> a ten dalej :D
<Dreadlish> no
<foreste> i dalej nie trybi
<Dreadlish> ide do wc
<Dreadlish> może skończy
<TheNumb> m477_: polej
<m477_> polewam
<TheNumb> Budweiser!
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/rswjppSy
<foreste> taki blad mam w archu
<foreste> teraz siedze na systemrescuecd
<m477_> fajnie
<CXIV> foreste Odpal sobie Grub4Dos
<foreste> chyba zmienie serwer z archem
<foreste> z pl na niemiecki
<foreste> bo wolny download jest
<jrk---> Cześć. Czy "usb-creator-gtk" usuwa dane z USB podczas wgrywania nań obrazu ISO?
<xaxes_> raczej tak, sprawdź sam
<xaxes_> zrób backup danych i spróbuj
<jrk---> problem w tym, że usb ma 8 giga, a ja nie mam tyle miejsca na dysku
<kklimonda> jrk---: tak
<jrk---> kklimonda: usuwa dane?
<kklimonda> chyba, że wskażesz na partycję a nie cały dysk
<kklimonda> wtedy *chyba* nie
<kklimonda> najlepiej sprawdź ;)
<kklimonda> jrk---: jeżeli na partycji masz dość wolnego miejsca to nie powinien skasować danych (ale nadpisze pliki o takiej samej nazwie)
<jrk---> skoro jest guzik "Usuń zawartość dysku" więc chyba normalnie nie usuwa
<jrk---> i ważne żeby wybrać "/dev/sdb1", a nie "/dev/sdb", tak?
<kklimonda> tak
<jrk---> https://help.ubuntu.com/community/Installation/FromUSBStick
<jrk---> widzę że bardzo się starasz, żeby mi pomóc, dziękuję
<Wizard> staranie, to nie wszystko :>
<jrk---> jeśli mamy popularyzować ubuntu, to musimy pomagać ludziom. ja właśnie chcę siostrze bootowalnego pena zrobić, bo narzeka na powolność windows
<jrk---> w tym nowym ubuntu jest jakieś dziwne gui? jak zamienić to na xfce? "sudo aptitude install xubuntu-desktop" czy coś w tym stylu?
<jrk---> znalazłem na stronie "Putting the Ubuntu system files on the USB flash drive and making it bootable will destroy all pre-existing files on the USB flash drive!"
<jrk---> dzięki za pomoc. <papa>
<xaxes_> ale ujowy nick miał ten koleś
<BlessJah> xaxes_: ty też masz hujowy nick
<BlessJah> jakie rozpasanie na tym kanale, nie mógłby jeden z drugim zaprowadzić porządku?
<DaZ> <papa> :3
<xaxes_> BlessJah: mi chodziło o te --- :P
<xaxes_> to wyglądało jak jakieś komunikaty
<BlessJah> a mi o te 'x'
<BlessJah> czemu myślisz, że mnie interesuje, o co ci chodziło
<xaxes_> bo mi odpisałeś?
<xaxes_> odpisanie = zainteresowanie
<foreste> uf naprawilem ;x
<BlessJah> odpisując, że mam to w dupie, nie wyrażam zainteresowania tematem
<foreste> z gruba zrezygnowalem
<foreste> wziolem burga z aur ;]
<m477_> smutne
<xaxes_> a burg to nie nakładka na gruba?
<foreste> to odzielny p roject
<foreste> budowany na grub2
<CXIV> Come on guys its saturday! :D
<m477_> chyba apostrofa zapomniales
<CXIV> Tak się dzieje gdy znajomość podstaw języka angielskiego opanowało się tylkow połowie.
<m477_> nie zprzecze
<m477_> co za ...
<CXIV> Ha ha :D
<BlessJah> jest jakiś git-ninja?
<Dreadlish> nie
<BlessJah> rozsynchronizowałem repo gita na dwóch kompach
<m477_> tak
<BlessJah> zrobiłem commita i push na jednym, potem commita na drugim
<BlessJah> pusha już git nie pozwala
<BlessJah> nie wiem jak teraz przywrócić calość do normalnego funkcjonowania
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: inaczej mówiąc - dojebałeś
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: spytaj się devów jajka, oni się w gicie specjalizują
<Skrzyp> <hihi>
<BlessJah> strasznie jesteś pomocny
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: tyle mam wspólnego z gitem, co na githubie
<BlessJah> w tej chwili repo mam na własne potrzeby, a problem wykreowałem celowo
<Blondyn> witam
<Blondyn> nie cierpie dzisiejszego dnia !
<BlessJah> bo jak do repo zaczna wrzucac ludzie z roku to na pewno wyniknie konflikt
<Skrzyp> Blondyn: fryzjer nieczynny
<kklimonda> BlessJah: robisz push z jednego
<kklimonda> BlessJah: potem fetch z drugiego
<kklimonda> BlessJah: nastepnie rebase origin/master
<m477_> :)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zaraz ogarnę co toto robi
<Blondyn> 3 razy bus mi się zamroził akumulator padł straciłem kasę na mechanika a w łużku nie leży gorąca panienka :(
<BlessJah> Blondyn: idź spać
<BlessJah> szybciej będzie jutro
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: może leży w łóżku?
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: gdyby był gorącą panienką, może by mnie to interesowało
<Blondyn> odmrażam się po ładowałem akumulator
<Blondyn> do tej pory ....
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ogólnie idea polega na tym, że na repozytorium które jest out of sync robisz takiego myka, że wszystkie lokalne commity regenerujesz na bazie nowego HEAD
<BlessJah> CONFLICT (content): Merge conflict in ebe
<BlessJah> Failed to merge in the changes.
<kklimonda> no to masz konflikt - musisz go rozwiązać lokalnie
<BlessJah> wiem że mam
<Wizard> BlessJah, no to musisz naprawić
<Blondyn> musze obejrzeć jakiś film o zabianiu najlepiej masowym
<BlessJah> poprzednio w jednym zrobiłem ebe, w drugim ebebe
<BlessJah> out-of-sync git pull origin master
<BlessJah> i automagicznie pliki sie potworzyły
<kklimonda> tak - musisz rozwiązać ręcznie konflikt bo git nie potrafi
<BlessJah> jak uzyskać lokalną kopię obok zdalnej, i listę różnic/konfliktów?
<Blondyn> kklimonda: to nie do mnie ?
<kklimonda> Blondyn: tak to nie - tego konkretnego nie rozwiąże
<Blondyn> ^^
<kklimonda> BlessJah: git status pokaże ci pliki które mają konflikty
<kklimonda> BlessJah: kiedy do nich zajrzysz będziesz miał części kodu oznaczone:
<kklimonda> <<<<< HEAD <<<<<
<kklimonda> kod z HEAD
<kklimonda> ===========
<kklimonda> kod z brancha
<kklimonda> >>>> BRANCH >>>>
<BlessJah> lol, masz rację
<Blondyn> o super 12 min filmu i 7 trupów od razu mi lepiej
<BlessJah> nie wiedziałem, że tak ładnie pokazuje jedno obok drugiego
<kklimonda> musisz ręcznie wyedytować tak by miało to sens, a potem zrobić git add plik
<Blondyn> :)
<kklimonda> i na koniec git commit
<BlessJah> # Not currently on any branch.
<BlessJah> nothing to commit (working directory clean)
<kklimonda> git add plik
<BlessJah> zedytowalem, dodalem
<kklimonda> a git status co ci pokazuje
<BlessJah> to samo co wkleiłem
<kklimonda> no to najwyraźniej nie masz konfliktu ;)
<BlessJah> mam
<kklimonda> no to nie możesz mieć pustego git status (hint: coś gdzieś po drodze pokręciłeś)
<BlessJah> tak
<BlessJah> musiałem pokręcić
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jesli usune cały katalog, jak go odtworzyć z serera? pull fetch czy clone?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: git checkout -- katalog
<BlessJah> o, czyli nie musze nawet odtwarzać
<BlessJah> zmyślna bestia
<EsmD> yo
<Blondyn> EsmD: y0
<m477_> ahoj
<BlessJah> kklimonda: zastanawia mnie # Not currently on any branch.
<Blondyn> m477_: tak witaj
<BlessJah> kklimonda: jeden jest w master, drugi nigdzie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: no to wróć do master i spróbuj jeszcze raz
<BlessJah> jak?
<BlessJah> rebase?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: git checkout master
<m477_> witam
<BlessJah> tak, teraz jest dobrze
<Blondyn> m477_: WITAM
<BlessJah> niby taki łatwy do nauczenia
<BlessJah> kklimonda: svn jest prostsze?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: głupsze
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bazaar jest prostszy
<BlessJah> bazaara u siebie nie postawię, potrzebuję repo do studenckiego projektu
<Enlik> prosty jak robisz po kolei lub wg jakiejś „instrukcji”, a nie wykonując losowo polecenia
<kklimonda> BlessJah: to jak masz wybierać między svn a git to nie masz wyjścia
<BlessJah> kklimonda: to znaczy?
<BlessJah> dodam że studenci ofc mają windowsy zazwyczaj
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony jeżeli robisz projekt z jakimiś znajomymi to git się wam odbije
<m477_> Blondyn: o cześć
<Blondyn> -_-
<kklimonda> BlessJah: bazaar akurat nieźle na windowsie działa
<buharin> czy jesli w klasie konstruktor wyszedl mi pusty i 3 metody publiczne to znaczy ze zle napisalem?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ale jeżeli robicie to w gronie studentów to nie ogarniecie ani bazaara ani gita tak naprawdę - zostaje svn
<BlessJah> kklimonda: odbić może się czkawka, jak rozumiem git-svn mam wybrać svn, choć długofalowo git będzie korzystniejszy (przy kolejnych projektach)
<m477_> buharin: huh?
<m477_> jak wyszedl
<buharin> m477_, no kontrukt or w ogole nie wiem jak zrobic
<buharin> bo mi nie potrzebny
<buharin> a 3 metody publiczne potrzebuje
<kklimonda> BlessJah: gita (i innych dvcs) jest trudno zrozumieć - szczególnie studentom którzy nie mają żadnego doświadczenia tak naprawdę
<kklimonda> BlessJah: więc tak - z svn będzie wam łatwiej
<BlessJah> ajtam żadnego
<BlessJah> po prostu są priorytety
<BlessJah> najpierw survival życiowy
<kklimonda> znaczy się picie? ;)
<BlessJah> potem można się w dvcs bawić
<BlessJah> kklimonda: akurat myślałem o swoich przygodach z żelazkiem
<BlessJah> dochodzę do wniosku, że te wszystkie opowieści o piciu są przesadzone
<m477_> buharin: wiec w czym problem
<m477_> nie musisz robic konstruktora
<m477_> sam domyslnie jest robiony
<m477_> przez kompilator
<buharin> m477_, no nie wiem czy to jest ladnie pisany kod
<kklimonda> BlessJah: kwestia tego co, gdzie i z kim studiujesz
<m477_> to pokaz
<BlessJah> kklimonda: informatyka na polibudzie :]
<kklimonda> (i na którym roku)
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dobrze pamiętam, że ty maturę w tym roku piszesz?
<DaZ> :D
<kklimonda> BlessJah: źle :)
<DaZ> oj nie wstydz sie
<kklimonda> BlessJah: ja jestem "troszkę" starszy ;)
<DaZ> wszyscy kiedys bylismy mlodzi :f
<m477_> i piękni
<buharin> m477_, i miałem 100% wzroku : (
<m477_> :(
<m477_> co ja pacze
<BlessJah> bądź co bądź, jestem gotów poświęcić na gita trochę czasu, choc najpewniej skonczymy na svn
<BlessJah> `seen keNzi
<Przekliniak> BlessJah: keNzi was last seen in #ubuntu-pl 22 weeks, 3 days, 8 hours, 6 minutes, and 28 seconds ago: <keNzi> mało specjalistów
<BlessJah> lol, idluje już pół roku
<harloczek> re
<foreste> kurde
<foreste>  archlinux wiki czasam i prowadza w blad
<foreste> zrobilem fstab wedlug opisu
<foreste> partycja /
<foreste> laduje tylko do odczytu
<Voldenet> robisz to źle
<Voldenet> nie widzę, żeby gdzieś tam było napisane, żeby dać 'ro' w opcjach w fstabie
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/q7fUqD0z
<foreste> moj fstab
<Voldenet> defaults ma rw
<Voldenet> jeśli Ci ładuje partycje tylko do odczytu, to nie przez fstaba
<BlessJah> hm...
<BlessJah> czy chodzi ci o to, że podczas ładowania się systemu, przewija się "Mounting rootfs read only"?
<foreste> chce cos wykonac z roota to pisze do odczytu jest
<BlessJah> znaczy po zamontowaniu nie remountuje
<foreste> nawet kdm nie startuje
<BlessJah> a kdm dodałeś do demonów?
<foreste> jest
<foreste> wszytko ok
<kklimonda> foreste: sprawdź dmesg
<foreste> tylko poksanilo po przejsciu na uuid
<kklimonda> foreste: możliwe, że system przeładowuje w trybie ro z powodu błędół
<BlessJah> błędny uuid?
<foreste> pokaze
<kklimonda> swoją drogą Linux z uuid robi to lepiej od windowsa który nie wpadł na coś takiego ciągle
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/eT1FhyBk
<kklimonda> tzn. jakoś to robią ale cholera wie jak się dobrać do tego
<foreste> moje uuid
<kklimonda> (przez co virtualbox mi wariuje i próbuje system ze złego dysku czasem odpalić)
<BlessJah> skąd taki fajny output masz?
<kklimonda> foreste: lol
<kklimonda> BlessJah: blkid
<kklimonda> foreste: klonowałeś partycję jakoś?
<BlessJah> hehe
<foreste> no
<BlessJah> ja zawsze ls -l /dev/disk/by-uuid robiłem
<foreste> sda8 na sda2
<kklimonda> to jeszcze zmień uuid jednej z nich
<foreste> sda8 to moj poligon ;d
<foreste> do niedawna siedzial tam windows 8 prewbeta
<BlessJah> no i uuid został
<foreste> moze rw dac ?
<kklimonda> foreste: zmień uuid po pierwsze
<kklimonda> (tune2fs -U `uuidgen` /dev/sda2)
<foreste> te polecenie niema w systemrescuecd
<foreste> http://pastebin.com/f4qD1Lud
<foreste> METODA BlessJah
<drakalen> witam
<drakalen> ktoś wie, czemu nie działa "kildclient" z centrum oprogramowania?
<kklimonda> drakalen: pewnie nikt się nei zainteresował tym by go naprawić
<kklimonda> chociaż ktoś go rok temu ruszał, więc jeszcze działał
<kklimonda> zgłoś na LP
<drakalen> czyli to normalne? :D
<drakalen> na angielskim forum mi kazali sprawdzać  lsb_relase -sc i wgl...
<drakalen> tzn IRCu*
<kklimonda> czy normalne.. nie napisałeś co się dzieje, ale skoro nie działa to pewnie trzeba naprawić - więc musisz zgłosić, że nie działa na Launchpad by deweloperzy mieli szansę się o tym dowiedzieć (a jeszcze lepiej pogrzeb i zobqcz dlaczego nie działa i zaproponuj jak naprawić)
<kklimonda> (deweloperów grających w mudy już ze świeczką szukać)
<drakalen> hmm, jak odpalam go przez terminal to mam "Naruszenie ochrony pamięci"
<drakalen> a przez SUDO nie moge go odpalić
<drakalen> ale juz znalazlem jego odpowiednik "Tintin++"
<BlessJah> kklimonda: dobrze jest poznać svn przed gitem, jako wprawkę?
<kklimonda> BlessJah: niezbyt
<kklimonda> tzn. docenisz bardziej gita
<BlessJah> jesli wczesniej poznam svn?
<kklimonda> ta
<BlessJah> no to dla mnie juz za pozno, miele gita, mialem tez z bzr kontakt a z svn nigdy
<drakalen> co to ten GIT?
<BlessJah> o swojej wesołej drużynie myślę
<kklimonda> system kontroli wersji
<kklimonda> `g git vcs
<Przekliniak> kklimonda: Git - Fast Version Control System: <http://git-scm.com/>
<drakalen> SVN uzywalem do sciagania modów do GModa :P
<drakalen> aha thx
<BlessJah> drakalen: jeśli nie jesteś developerem/studentem, raczej ci się nie przyda
<drakalen> BlessJah: domyslam sie :P
<BlessJah> w sumie studentowi też to do życia nie jest potrzebne
<drakalen> mam juz klient MUD, teraz tylko znalezc sesje :p
<BlessJah> dobra, kładę się spać
<BlessJah> póki jest jeszcze dzisiaj
<BlessJah> :]
<drakalen> dobranoc ;]
<Blondyn> dobranoc
<Blondyn> no to git ....
<Biszkopcik> 1st
<kklimonda> kolejka do banów się ustawia? ;)
<drakalen> :D
<drakalen> znalazłem polskiego muda :]
<drakalen> może wreszcie rozwinie mi się trochę wyobraźnia...
<termi> drakalen: widze grub Tobie dziala :d
<drakalen> no :]
<drakalen> Hmm, gry MUD działają jak "MMORPG" czy jako normalne RPG?
<drakalen> jak mogli dać dziwne profesje al'a "psionik" "szpieg" "kleryk", a nie dać łucznika! no ale lipa... elfy sie do niczego innego nie nadają ...
<Biszkopcik> ma ktos karte 1 gb lan na zbyciu?
<CXIV> Abiword spie*dolił mi plik txt.
<CXIV> FUCK
<CXIV> Co za program ja pie*dole
<CXIV> 4 godziny w dupę :D
<drakalen> jak ci zepsuł TXT?
<CXIV> Nadpisałem plik txt i wyskoczył błąd.
<drakalen> :D
<CXIV> I mi zapisał tylko pierwszy akapit.
<drakalen> btw. Linux obsluguje .txt?
<CXIV> Tak
<CXIV> Masakra...
<CXIV> To jest jakiś żart
<Vorbis^> drakalen: a czemu miałby nie obsługiwać plain textu?
<CXIV> Będę do rana ślęczał....
<CXIV> Nie no , to jest straszne
<CXIV> To jest naprawdę zredne
<CXIV> wredne
<CXIV> Chyba nie ma nic bardziej wkurzającego niż pisanie tego samego tekstu od nowa :D
<Vorbis^> ciekawie bedzie jak znowu sie wysypie :D
<CXIV> Instaluje libreoffice
<Vorbis^> w vimie pisz
<CXIV> Już sobie myślałem o poduszce
<CXIV> A tu masz!
<CXIV> Zjadę na forach Abiworda jutro , oj zjadę.
<CXIV> :D
<tajwanuser> czd
<tajwanuser> cze
<drakalen> jestem za głupi na łamigłówki...
<drakalen> pare kolorów słownie napisanych "niebieski, żołty itd." roznymi kolorami
<tajwanuser> stare jak swiat
<tajwanuser> :P
<drakalen> i kaze mi napisać jaki kolor mial "żołty"
<drakalen> omfg
<tajwanuser> czuje sie oszukany - film, ktory mial miec 1080p ma 816
<drakalen> wyłączam to, nie chcę się denerwowac :3
<tajwanuser> film, ktory mial miec 720p ma 534
<drakalen> z jakiego źrodła film? <trollface>
<tajwanuser> za duzo tego mam zeby wiedziec co skad jest
<tajwanuser> :P
<CXIV> Nie mogę się skupić
<tajwanuser> w kazdym razie ktos napisal 1080p w nazwie pliku
<tajwanuser> a tak nie jest
<tajwanuser> ;]
<tajwanuser> inny ma 480p w nazwie
<tajwanuser> a ma 352
<drakalen> ale cie oszukują
<drakalen> nie marudź i tak za darmo :DD
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> choc to i tak niekoniecznie decyduje o jakosci
<drakalen> : p
<drakalen> 1080P
<drakalen> to rozdzielczość cośtam x 1080 ?
<tajwanuser> 1920x1080
<drakalen> no
<drakalen> i to sie nazywa" 1080P"? : P
<tajwanuser> tia
<tajwanuser> full hd
<drakalen> bezsens
<drakalen> mogę sobie nagrać shitową kamerką internetową
<drakalen> i ją w programie do montażu rozszerzyć do 1920x1080
<tajwanuser> pewnie, ze sie da
<tajwanuser> mam pulp fiction w hd i raczej nei jest rozszerzane
<drakalen> : p
<drakalen> no ta, niekoniecznie musi być rozszerzane
<drakalen> ale mogę sobie coś nakręcić i nazwać to HD
<drakalen> i nie oszukam : p
<tajwanuser> no i to jest wlasnie sciaganie z netu
<tajwanuser> :P
<tajwanuser> nigdy nie wiadomo co sie trafi
<tajwanuser> mam conana w "hd"
<tajwanuser> niedosc, ze obraz ma mniejsza rozdzielczosc niz podana w nazwie pliku
<tajwanuser> to wyglada na jeszcze mniejsza
<tajwanuser> ;)
<drakalen> :P
<drakalen> loteria :D
<drakalen> czy są na ubuntu ciekawe programy, których nie ma na Windows?
<drakalen> tzn. wiem, że są, znasz może jakieś?
<tajwanuser> jakies konkretne programy?
<CXIV> K3b
<drakalen> no jakies konkretne
<drakalen> no ale jakis opis do czego tez by sie przydał xd
<drakalen> wypalanie płyt - niezbyt ciekawe ;P
<CXIV> aptoncd :D
#ubuntu-pl 2012-02-12
<drakalen> tez wypalanie? :P
<drakalen> a cos innego
<drakalen> szkoda ze nie wiem co to repozytoria :D
<CXIV> Jak sobie pobierzesz programy przez synaptic lub ubuntu software center to możesz sobie zrobić ich kopię.
<drakalen> aha
<CXIV> Żeby później nie pobierać
<drakalen> pomysłowe, mogę podrzucić komuś kto nie ma internetu
<drakalen> ide spać
<drakalen> dobranoc wszystkim
<foreste> czec
<Thorbjorn> elo
<tajwanuser> cze
<TheNumb> eloooooooooooooo
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: xD Trollu xD
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: trololu malinowy
<Thorbjorn> Hmmm xD
<Thorbjorn> TheNumb: trololu makowy
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: lubię makowiec ;D
<Thorbjorn> ty szarlotkę ponoć wolisz z wiadomych powodów.
<TheNumb> Thorbjorn: wolę jabłecznik <:
<m477_> zzzz
<Thorbjorn> m477_: trzeźwy?
<Thorbjorn> ide po tabakę i  to będzie wspaniały pomysł!
<TheNumb> baka baka, tabaka
<Thorbjorn> mniam, mniem
<m477_> jaki
<m477_> ja ide po piwko do kuchni
<Thorbjorn> ja już dmucham drugie dzisiaj
<Thorbjorn> ide obczaić conncect bota na androidzie
<Thorbjorn> brb
<tajwanuser> http://wklej.org/id/687312/txt/ :P
<TheNumb> tajwanuser: stare
<TheNumb> ;d
<tajwanuser> :P
<TheNumb> tajwanuser: odpowiedź to: 2
<TheNumb> ;d
<Thorbjorn> działa
<Thorbjorn> bardzo fajna ta aplikacja
<TheNumb> Meh, szkoda, że to onlive kiepsko działa w Polsce :<
<tajwanuser> TheNumb: wiem, ale nie rozwiazalem
<tajwanuser> :P
<TheNumb> tajwanuser: ja siedziałem z 30 minut
<tajwanuser> i musze przyznac, ze szybko bym na to nie wpadl:P
<TheNumb> ;]
<m477__> :)
<garnus> czemu 2?
<garnus> albo dobra nie mowicie
<tajwanuser> garnus: to nie ma zwiazku z tymi cyframi
<tajwanuser> chodzi o same znaki
<garnus> qrwa
<garnus> nic jzu nie mowcie
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> spoko
<Blondyn> <ziew
<Wizard> cześć
<Blondyn> cześć
<sysek> Wizard: towarzyszu :)
<Wizard> zastanawiam się czemu mam ubunru po angielsku
<sysek> nie wiem :(
<xaxes_> Blondyn: syntax error
<xaxes_> nie zamknąłeś
<tajwanuser> tez mam
<Blondyn> bo pradziadek Obamy mieszkał w afryce w plemieniu zulusów gdzie ubuntu znaczy pokój na śiwecie ?
<Blondyn> xaxes_: znowu nawias :(
<m477__> @_@
<Wizard> ale zawsze dało się przy instalacji język wybrać
<Wizard> no nic
<sysek> no dało się
<Wizard> musiałem coś przeoczyć
<sysek> Ń™€į§¶•
<sysek> ooo
<Wizard> nie chcę po angielsku :S
<Wizard> to taki brzydki język
<sysek> Wizard: a nie możesz zmienic w ustawieniach ?
<Wizard> no, właśnie próbuję
<Wizard> :D
<m477__> powiedz ze nie znasz
<jacekowski> ubuntu znaczy nie potrafie zainstalowac debiana
<Wizard> mniej więcej
<xaxes_> e, nie
<xaxes_> ubuntu ma fajne ficzery, których debian nie ma
<Wizard> na przykład?
<xaxes_> unity, w debianie pamiętam, że trzeba było dodatkowych pakietów do modemów komórkowych
<Wizard> unity jest całkiem fajne
<Wizard> chociaż pewnie trochę mi zejdzie
<xaxes_> unity jest bardzo fajne, tylko bugów ma dużo
<tajwanuser> a co w nim fajnego?:P
<tajwanuser> Wizard: przy logowaniu sie ustawia
<tajwanuser> :P
<m477__> bugi
<xaxes_> m477__: kto co lubi ;P
<tajwanuser> nie no - serio
<tajwanuser> co jest fajnego w unity?:P
<xaxes_> chwila, jem rosól\
<tajwanuser> spoko
<tajwanuser> ide po herbate
<m477__> ja po bro
<Wizard> m477__, :|
<Wizard> ty naprawdę tak tankujesz, czy tylko piszesz tak?
<m477__> heh
<m477__> a co
<m477__> nie podoba sie cos
<Blondyn> kurna ależ ci amerykańscy żółnierze są super tacy dobrzy dzieci ratują normalnie ...aż się popłakałem ...
<tajwanuser> Blondyn: przestan ogladac telewizje:D
<xaxes_> jj
<xaxes_> o gustach się nie dyskutuje, ale mi się podoba dock w unity
<tajwanuser> wybor srodowiska w moim przypadku to nie kwestia gustu, a wygody;)
<Blondyn> nie oglądałem z pół roku .... straciłem odporność :(
<tajwanuser> dock - moze jakby zmniejszyc jego ikony
<xaxes_> tajwanuser: gust nie dotyczy tylko wyglądu ;P
<tajwanuser> ale i tak nie wiem czy pomiescilbym sie na jednym pasku z aktywatorami i otwartymi apkam
<tajwanuser> Blondyn: ja od ~3 lat nie ogladam i zyje mi sie duzo lepiej
<tajwanuser> ;P
<m477__>  ja tv przepilem ;D
<Blondyn> tajwanuser: nie dobrze przecież jak kiedyś ktoś cie zmusi to we wszytko uwierzysz!
<xaxes_> m477__: pijak ;D
<xaxes_> albo doborowy koneser alkoholi
<Dreadlish> pijak
<m477__> wypraszam sobie
<sysek> kurcze, jest port vice city a app store
<tajwanuser> Blondyn: korzystam z fb, wiec przywyklem do syfu
<tajwanuser> :P
<sysek> a ja niedlugo dostane wersje na pc
<Wizard> a co to vice city?
<sysek> Wizard: GTA Vice City
<tajwanuser> jakie gta byly na pc? 3, vc, sa, 4, 5 niedlugo
<tajwanuser> byly jeszcze jakies?
<sysek> gta I, gta 2
<Wizard> 1, London, 2
<tajwanuser> w 2 kiedys sie cislo
<tajwanuser> :P
<sysek> 8 eur kosztuje
<Wizard> mnie się podobało Londyn
<tajwanuser> z tych w 3d bylo cos? bo gta ogolnie duzo bylo wersji
<tajwanuser> ale na konsole glownie
<sysek> prawie tyle co w sklepie
<Wizard> hmm?
<DaZ> srednie te gta
<DaZ> z jednej strony dobry odmóżdżacz, z drugiej boże, co to robi dzieciom >:
<tajwanuser> e tam
<tajwanuser> ja sie na tym wychowalem
<Wizard> widać :]
<DaZ> a na czym dokładnie? <:
<tajwanuser> najwiecej cisnalem w gta w i worms armagedon
<tajwanuser> gta 2*
<BlessJah> DaZ: co konkretnie to robi dzieciom?
<DaZ> wejdz se na jakies gjeksy, czy inne helpbeje, to bedziesz wiedział [;
<Wizard> wiem co ja zrobię tym bachorom z góry, jak mi nie przestaną tupać nad głową
<DaZ> bij mocno.
<Wizard> całe stado tam mają
<DaZ> tez kiedys takie miałem nad głową
<DaZ> z drugiej strony tez czasami takim pewnie byłem :c
<DaZ> ale generalnie jesli zamiast tylko pisac na ircu jak ci tam tupia, masz zamiar tam isc, to lepiej zrob to zanim bedziesz chcial zabijac do konca :f
<DaZ> bo to zły imydż daje.
<Blondyn> weź se sobą kolekcje pony :D
<DaZ> moze niech od razu za mikołaja sie przebierze :x
<Blondyn> nie za dentystę to zadziała :D
<DaZ> juz nie te czasy
<Blondyn> czego boją sie maluchy ?
<Wizard> nie wiem, może księdza?
<Blondyn> Katarzyny W.
<Blondyn> :D
<m477> nie znam
<regedarek> hej, ktos moglby mi pomoc jak sobie poradzic z ustawieniem grafiki w command-mode po instalacji 12.04-alternate? przy normalnym uruchomieniu wysyuje sie grafika przy uruchomieniu rescue mode wszystko chodzi
<Wizard> co to jest command mode?
<dweller> to uruchom w rescue
<Wizard> zaraz, 12.04 jeszcze nie wyszło?
<Wizard> #ubuntu+1
<regedarek> wlasnie jestem na rescue
<regedarek> ale jak teraz to naprawic??
<DaZ> sprytem.
<DaZ> uzywaj prerelease, zadawaj durne pytania
<sysek> co to jest command mode
<sysek> :(
<DaZ> scumbag ubuntu user [;
<Wizard> DaZ++
<regedarek> hmm jakas paczke powinienem doinstalowac
<Wizard> regedarek, dlaczego chcesz używać 12.04?
<m477> DaZ: :D
<DaZ> eh, ck2 mi nie działa >:
<regedarek> bo jest juz alfa 2 ;)
<DaZ> no, alfa!
<Wizard> i masz odpowiedź na swoje pytanie
<Wizard> tak swoją drogą, od ilu lat używasz ubuntu, że tak chyżo na alfę 2 wskoczyłeś?
<regedarek> 8?
<xaxes_> Wizard: pewnie ma IQ na poziomie xaxesa
<regedarek> zawsze instalowalem alternate
<Wizard> ale alternate nie ma tu nic do gadania
<regedarek> ale od 11.04 mam jakies z tym problemy
<regedarek> z grafika po instalacji command-mode
<sysek> CO TO JEST COMMAND MODE
<xaxes_> sysek: cii, to jest ciekawe...
<sysek> dobra, wy sie bawcie w command modw
<sysek> a ja ide do pracy
<Wizard> hmm, nie wiem, może taka minimalna instalacja?
<Wizard> cześć, sysek
<CXIV> -_-
<CXIV> To chyba oczywiste że wersje testowe są dla testerów? :D
<BlessJah> sysek: terminal, CLI, tty, konsola, nie czepiaj się szczegółów
<Wizard> regedarek, a na czym konkretnie polega twój problem?
<DaZ> no, nie działa, napisał przecież
<DaZ> napraw <:
<Wizard> bo na razie już wiemy, że na używaniu niewydanej wersji
<Wizard> DaZ, no właśnie :|
<DaZ> generalnie jak sami nie wpadną na rzucenie jakimis logami, to sam ich od nich nie wyciągniesz
<DaZ> porzuć nadzieje [;
<Wizard> DaZ, ja jestem beznadziejny :D
<DaZ> :4
<DaZ> :3
<Wizard> :2
<regedarek> wlasnie podejrzewam ze cos ze sterownikiem (pamietam ze za czasow 9.coś tam) zmienialem na vga potem doinstalowywalem jakas paczke i hulało
<DaZ> :0
<DaZ> cos tam, doinstalował coś i działało!
<DaZ> bo coś nie działało, ale zrobił to coś i coś zaczeło działać jakby coś
<Wizard> regedarek, "coś" "jakąś" to nie są precyzyjne określenia :S
<Wizard> regedarek, szczegóły
<dweller> regedarek: nawiasem, command line to CLI
<regedarek> bo i dawno to bylo
<dweller> tak na przyszłość
<DaZ> command mode
<regedarek> ok niegodzien przez to z wami rozmawiac uciekam pzdr
<dweller> ah
<Wizard> no obraził się
<Wizard> dajcie to na jakiegoś basza, czy roflcoptera
<dweller> *TAKA* szkoda
<Wizard> cóż
<m477> zal
<DaZ> rzal
<Wizard> w unity da się jakieś fajne gadżety dodawać do pasku na górze albo tych kafelków?
<Wizard> chodzi mi o jakiś programik do monitorowania zużycia cpu
<Wizard> może nawet w % podawać, wystarczy mi to
<BlessJah> nie
<DaZ> pewnie ta, bo w kde moge sobie wrzucic pluginy od tego chyba :f
<BlessJah> Wizard: unity tak wygląda, pogódź się z tym
<Wizard> BlessJah, wiesz, jak mi się nie spodoba, to droga wolna
<Wizard> :)
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: se konki zrób
<BlessJah> Wizard: zrozum, to nie gentoo
<BlessJah> :]
<Thorbjorn> Nie am pojęcia co ma gentoo do unity
<xaxes_> Wizard: da się na górnym pasku
<Wizard> Thorbjorn, ja też nie :D
<DaZ> nope, wycofuje ostatnie zdanie
<DaZ> unity nie moze w dockmanager, bo to korzysta z dbusa :f
<Blondyn> :D informatycy na filmach są super ":D
<DaZ> ci z konewką
<Thorbjorn> Wizard: hmmmm, nie lubisz unity? Zainstaluje gentoo!
<Thorbjorn> To tak jakbyś powiedział: Nie lubisz tulipanów? Wysmaruj się nutellą.
<Wizard> :D
<m477> co ja pacze
<DaZ> wooo, działa mi \o/
<Thorbjorn> DaZ: co Ci działa?
<m477> piesek sie na mnie paczy
<Thorbjorn> m477: pewno nie może Ci wybaczyć ostatniej nocy.
<m477> a co sie stało?
<DaZ> crusader kings zwei :f
<Thorbjorn> m477: spytaj się go.
<m477> nie umie mowic
<DaZ> no to czekasz do swiat :f
<m477> a co w swieta jest?
<Wizard> DaZ, a to nie jest jakieś starsze?
<DaZ> Wizard: 2 wyszło za tydzień
<Wizard> mhm
<m477> mylisz czasy
<Wizard> uważaj, on ma opa na #windows
<DaZ> <:
<Blondyn> uuuuuuu ....
<Wizard> тест, тест
<Wizard> работает
<m477> gówno
<DaZ> e tam, też tak umiem :f
<Wizard> ale m477 musi merytorycznie skomentować
<Wizard> m477, zawsze lejesz przez zapięty rozporek?
<tajwanuser> ;>
<m477> oO
<DaZ> nic, kiedyśtam też sie naucze tej ich dziwnej gramatyki i będe sie lansował :f
<Blondyn> rosyjski jest super
<DaZ> fajne rzeczy w internetach mają.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: badaping, svn
<Blondyn> jak chcecie uniknąć acta to pora sie zacząć go uczyć :)
<DaZ> akta srakta
<m477> ;o
<DaZ> podsłuchiwali goscia przez dziesiec lat, zamkneli na 50 bez zadnego akta
<DaZ> u nas tez odwalaja podobne cyrki, tez dziwnie bez akta
<DaZ> ale nagle polaczki biedaczki sie obudziły AKTAAA OOO PIRATY NĄ  UKRADNOOO
<DaZ> i obywatele w sredniej wieku lat 12 wylegli na ulice [;
<DaZ> dosyć mam tego kraju.
<DaZ> i to główny powód dla którego czegokolwiek miałbym sie uczyć [;
<m477> to wyjedz
<DaZ> to zamierzam.
<m477> 'podsłuchiwali goscia przez dziesiec lat, zamkneli na 50 bez zadnego akta' ROTFLLLLLLLLLLLLL
<m477> coś tam coś tam
<m477> a smok był?
<DaZ> http://www.webpronews.com/fbi-tapped-megaupload’s-skype-conversations-2012-01
<DaZ> masz, tylko sie nie posraj makiem.
<DaZ> ja wracam do rzeczy bardzo ważnych [;
<m477> troche kultury
<DaZ> >troche kultury
<DaZ> >m477
<DaZ> ROTFLLLLLL
<m477> i co ten link ma syblizowac?
<m477> ze nie umiesz ich wklejac
<m477> poćwicz lepiej
<BlessJah> DaZ: czemu jeszcze nie wyjechałeś?
<BlessJah> poproś rodziców, żeby ci dowód wyrobili
<DaZ> właśnie nie wiem.
<BlessJah> teraz już noworodkom można
<DaZ> no, bogurodzice jeszcze odspiewaj
<DaZ> bo ktos ma dosc kraju miodu z mlekiem i jego autochtonow [;
<BlessJah> bogurodzica... gimnazjalne klimaty
<BlessJah> jakoś tak na początku była biblia i bogurodzica, dobrze kojarzę?
<DaZ> 1410 i ikoniczne raczej, ale co ja tam wiem
<m477> wat :D
<m477> nie napinaj sie juz tak
<Blondyn> a potem był M Rej i wszytko popsuł
<Cyr4x> jak w apcie wymusic instalacje starszej wersji pakietu?
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: ja bym ściągnął beda i zainstalował ręcznie
<BlessJah> gdebi
<Cyr4x> gdebi mam
<Wizard> Cyr4x, w apcie to się za bardzo nie da
<Cyr4x> ale co mi to da? ja chce z repo pobrac starszą
<Wizard> o ile dobrze pamiętam, to w repo nie ma starszych :)
<BlessJah> no właśnie też się zastanawiam
<BlessJah> jakieś archiwum musi być
<DaZ> z debiana weź [;
<BlessJah> Wizard: apt-get install pkg=version
<Wizard> hmm
<BlessJah> coś takiego na forum ubu wygrzebałem
<Wizard> to jeszcze zerknę, czy w repo są starsze
<BlessJah> pt-cache showpkg sun-java6-jdk
<BlessJah> musi być w cache starsza wersja
<Wizard> chyba, że się czyści czachę
<Cyr4x> o jest 3.2.0 nautilus mimo ze mam zainstalowany 3.2.1
<grek> wiecie moze jak to jest z prawem - podobno na etykiecie produktu sprzedawanego sprzedający / producent - czyli osoba wprowadzająca do obrotu musi zamieścic informacje o kraju produkcji, co najczęściej jest na opakowaniu dlaczego wiec w opisie aukcji nie ma takiego obowiązku - a może jest łamane pawo ? w sumie oferta na aukcji jest odpowiednikiem etykiety na allegro nie ma nawet w formularzu pola kraj produkcji
<Cyr4x> tylko teraz jak wymusic instalacje wersji 3.2.0
<BlessJah> czyściłem... do momentu kiedy to nie musiałem czegoś downgradeować
<grek> zglosze to chyba do uokiku czy gdzies bo wkrowia mnie to dopytywanie
<DaZ> podobno
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: apt-get install nautilus=3.2.0
<DaZ> ja tam widze wyprodukowano na terenie ue [;
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: numerek dokładnie skopiuj z apt-cache shopkg nautilus
<m477> wkorwia?
<grek> na opisie aukcji - na jednej na 100 albo mniej
<grek> nie chce byc wulgarny :)
<m477> ani zrozumialy
<BlessJah> m477++
<grek> dla 99 % procent osob taka wypowiedz jest zrozumiala
<BlessJah> sam się sobie dziwię
<m477> na jakiej podstawie stwierdzasz, że 99%?
<Cyr4x> wersja 3.2.0 nie została znaleziona :(
<m477> bo nie rozumiem
<Cyr4x> a przeciez apt-cache pokazuje
<Cyr4x> o mam zle wklepałem
<Wizard> o_O
<grek> na podstawie badan
<m477> pokaż je
<grek> :)
<grek> pokazywalem jak bylem maly
<m477> nie rozumiem
<kriestof> Hej, czy jak włożę pamięć RAM o przepustowości 1333MHz, gdzieś gdzie płyta główna obsługuję taką przepustowość, a procesor tylko 1066MHz to będzie to działało tak jakby przepustowość była 1066MHz?
<kriestof> przede wszystkim czy to będzie działało?
<m477> bedzie
<Wizard> bc?
<Wizard> screen -r
<Wizard> ups
<BlessJah> lol
<BlessJah> nokia mail wspiera tylko pop
<Wizard> LOL
<Cyr4x> eee
<Cyr4x> mam przeciez na nokii imap
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: a ja w webmailu mam albo przez pop, albo przekaz dalej
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: masz na telefonie nokia czy na mail.ovi.com?
<Cyr4x> na telefonie oczywiście
<BlessJah> no ja na telefonie też mam i imap i pop, nawet mail for exchange jest
<Wizard> http://www.osnews.com/story/25587/Canonical_Ceases_Funding_of_Kubuntu_Development
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/89xbl9z> (at www.osnews.com)
<m477> fajnie sie piwo ze szklanki pije
<BlessJah> ale w nokia mail (dawniej ovi mail) by yahoo juz tylko pop jest
<BlessJah> Wizard: znaczy z oficjalnych zostaje ubuntu i ubuntu server?
<BlessJah> strzał w stopę imo
<Wizard> nie, dobra decyzja
<Wizard> po co kasę w błoto wydawać i sobie jeszcze opinię psuć?
<Cyr4x> dlatego używam gmaila
<BlessJah> opinie psuć :D
<Wizard> BlessJah, wyobraź sobie, że wśród użytkowników w biurach i domach ubuntu ma dobrą opinię, a unity to był strzał w 10
<Wizard> :>
<Wizard> a takie niedorobione i zamulone kubuntu.. cóż..
<BlessJah> moje doświadczenia są wprost przeciwne
<BlessJah> unity jest już stabilne i używalne?
<Cyr4x> stabile byc moze
<Cyr4x> używalne nigdy nie będzie w tej postaci
<BlessJah> bo zaraz po wprowadzeniu były cyrki
<Wizard> no były
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: kwestia sporna, na tabletach może być to fajne
<Wizard> teraz jest chyba nieźle
<Wizard> BlessJah, słucham?!
<BlessJah> Wizard: unity
<Wizard> ja mam tu ekran dotykowy w lapku
<Wizard> unity *nie nadaje* się na ekran dotykowy
<Cyr4x> wiesz jak dla mnie jest strasznie nieergonomiczne
<BlessJah> dlatego dałem 'może'
<Wizard> za dużo elementów pojawia się po najechaniu kursorem
<Cyr4x> chociaż jest jedna zaleta - i tak lepsze od gnome shell
<Wizard> ciężko jest najeżdżać na dotykowym ;P
<Wizard> wciąż dużo trzeba klikać prawym - kliknij prawym na dotykowym!
<BlessJah> Wizard: to gdzie jest używalne? bo na laptopie zajadę touchpad szurając kursorem po całym ekranie
<Cyr4x> to powinno rozpoznawać prawą i lewą rękę
<Cyr4x> problem zniknie
<Wizard> BlessJah, hmm.. nie wiem, kwestia gustu
<BlessJah> nie gustu
<Wizard> zamierzam przetestować na mamie :)
<BlessJah> touchpad nie jest najwygodniejszy do rysowania i manipulowania unity
<Wizard> skróty klawiaturowe dają radę
<BlessJah> skróty to w awesome dają
<BlessJah> touchpada używam do przesuwania kursora nad okno, aktywacja po najechaniu :D
<grek> a uzywal ktos kde active to dla dotykowych ekranow ?
<Wizard> nie próbowałem
<grek> tez mam dotykowy uzywam kde w sumei dziala ale strednio funkcjonaklnie choc nie sadze zeby dalo sie zrobic funkcjonalnie przy 22 calach - rece bola po chwili za duze to jest
<Wizard> qml mnie trochę odrzuca
<grek> na youtube sa filmiki - dosc fajnie chyba dziala
<grek> ale co dziwnie nie jako doadtek do kde czy tzw nowa aktywnosc tylko jako calkiem osobne a nie chec przeinstalowywac bo jak pisalem cale to dotykowe przy malych ekranach ok przy duzym nie widze sensu
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> już drugą wersję tego wydali
<Wizard> ciekawe, czy jest w repo
<Wizard> średnio ;)
<BlessJah> średnio jest?
<BlessJah> albo jest, albo nie ma, pośrodku raczej ciężko sobie wyobrazić opcję
<tajwanuser> ;>
<Wizard> BlessJah, kobiecy boolean
<Wizard> prawda, fałsz, może
<BlessJah> hehe
<BlessJah> nokia robi świetne klawiatury w telefonach
<BlessJah> w rękawiczkach spokojnie się pisze, raz mi tylko podwójne 'a' wyszło :D
 * BlessJah chciałby zobaczyć pisanie w rękawiczkach na dotykowym androidzie
<Cyr4x> nierealne bo musi prąd przewodzić
<BlessJah> dokładnie
<BlessJah> oporowe nie lepsze, zbyt niedokładne pewnie
<Cyr4x> ale sa specjalne rękawiczki do telefonów
<Cyr4x> mam oporowy i nie narzekam
<Cyr4x> na swype się świetnie pisze
 * xaxes_ ma DEsire Z i ma w dupie pisanie na dotyku :P
<BlessJah> http://mydiy.pl/rekawiczki-do-obslugi-smartfonow
<Wizard> o_O
<julek> o/
<BlessJah> o/
<Wizard> cześć, julek
<gjm> bry
<Blondyn> bry
<Szatan> xaxes_: kłamiesz!
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/do-pisania-pod-woda
<xaxes_> Szatan: nJe kUamie
<Szatan> xaxes_: i tak musisz zdjąć zwykłe rękawiczki np. do odebrania telefonu
<xaxes_> nie używam telefonu jako telefonu :P
<xaxes_> to po 1., a po 2. nie noszę rękawiczek
<julek> siedze na wykladzie... przede mna jakis typ smierdzacy
<BlessJah> julek: co za wyklad?
<julek> ech...
<BlessJah> zmien miejsc, wyjdz, rozwiazan jest kupa
<BlessJah> aj niefortunna ta kupa...
<Wizard> :D
<Blondyn> na pewno to on ?
<julek> fizyka
<julek> nie bede robil zamieszania, owytrzymam do jakiejs przerwy
<BlessJah> ech, w liceum pisanie cv wydawalo sie takie proste
<Blondyn> julek: wiesz że zapachy pomagają zapamiętywać lepiej ?
<Blondyn> :D
<DaZ> [;
<DaZ> studenci są fajni
<m477> w nidziele na wykladzie @_@
<DaZ> kiedyś jacyś dyskutowali w komunikacji miejskiej, że zasadniczo to jeden sie myje co 5 dni, bo nie czuć przecież
<DaZ> zaoczne też fajne.
<BlessJah> DaZ: jak bedziesz duzy, zostaniesz studentem?
<m477> super
<Szatan> chyba DaZ zostanie wiecznym studentem
<DaZ> cieszy mnie, że bóle dupek dalej was trzymają [;
<m477> co to za krzaki mna koncu kazdej wypowiedzi
<Cyr4x> moze entera ci tak wyswietla tzn znak konca linii?!?
<BlessJah> kiedy on o emotkach
<m477> mozliwe
<m477> ale [; to nie koniec linii w ascii
<Cyr4x> a to usmiszek jest
<Cyr4x> odwrocon
<DaZ> opozycja ze strony użytkowników jakichś małpek się wzmaga.
<m477> ja tu nie widze
<BlessJah> lol
<julek> zaprawde powiadam wam, odwrocon on jest
<BlessJah> do czego ty tych małpek chcesz używać???
<Cyr4x> będzie sobie kopiował i wklejał wpisując e-mail
<DaZ> oj dzieci, dzieci
<DaZ> nic, nudne to [;
<julek> lamki
<Blondyn> małpki właśnie stworzyli pierwsze zmutowane małpki ... kolej na ludzi :D
<DaZ> http://wklej.org/id/687467/
<DaZ> i na tym eotuje [;
<BlessJah> o to chodzi
<Blondyn> @_@
<Cyr4x> http://tnij.org/25google
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> DaZ, kiedy to było?
<Wizard> aaa, to jest z różnych dni
<DaZ> a tak sobie pogrepałem
<Wizard> ty to chyba findstr używasz, nie? :>
<drakalen> siema ;d
<Wizard> cześć drakalen
<Blondyn> siemasz
<drakalen> ktos wie, jak mogę zainstalować program w formacie ".sh" ?
<drakalen> jakaś komenda do terminala czy coś :P
<DaZ> generalnie te windowsowe apki i składnia były takie przyjazne, że sie przerzuciłem na cygwina
<DaZ> ./
<Wizard> lol
<Cyr4x> sh program.sh ?
<Wizard> drakalen, masz już dwa rozwiązania
<Cyr4x> albo sudo sh program.sh jak na partycji systgemowej
<Wizard> na przyszłość: .sh to pewnie zwykły skrypt
<DaZ> generalnie chmod +x czasami robi fajnie
<drakalen> aha dzięki :]
<BlessJah> drakalen: sprawdź czy nie ma w repo tego, co chcesz zainstalowac
<BlessJah> DaZ: sh skrypt.sh nie potrzebuje modów
<drakalen> Javy nie ma :/
<drakalen> są jakieś dziwne odmiany
<drakalen> a ta jest sciagnieta z oficjalnej strony javy wiec raczej nie zepsuje mi systemu ; p
<DaZ> dlatego czasami dzieciaczku [;
<Wizard> hmm
<Wizard> nie ma sunowej dżawy w ubu?
<BlessJah> drakalen: jest java
<DaZ> Wizard: oraklowej juz
<BlessJah> Wizard: sunowej chyba już nie
<drakalen> jak ja wpisałem w szkajke to były jakieś dziwne
<Wizard> cicho bądźcie!
<DaZ> i z archowych repów też wyszła przez fajniejsze licencje
<drakalen> no ja sunową chce ;P
<Wizard> jest openjdk
<Wizard> było nie było, to oracle ją wydaje
<Wizard> ja tam nic nie mam przeciw openjdk :)
<BlessJah> Wizard: ta nie open wyleciała, z powodu dziur
<drakalen> skoro powinno sie z centrum ubuntu instalować
<DaZ> ja też nic, dopóki nie przestanie działać
<drakalen> to czemu gry/programy itp.  są na stronach w formatach .sh
<drakalen> o działa, instalator jak w Windowsie :p
<Wizard> bo to jest skrypt, który potem ma wklejoną binarkę
<Wizard> i sam się rozpakowuje, odpala jakieś badziewia itd
<DaZ> albo binarka z modnym rozszerzeniem <:
<drakalen> a co zrobić, jeśli program jest w formacie tar.gz, ale są tam jego pliki? (nie instalator itp)
<BlessJah> untarować
<drakalen> wypakować?
<Cyr4x> taa
<BlessJah> tar --gzip -xf tar.gz
<BlessJah> \o/
<Cyr4x> a lepiej wygooglać deb
<drakalen> o boże :D
<BlessJah> tarball \o/
<drakalen> nigdy nie ogarne tych komend
<Wizard> drakalen, nie musisz
<DaZ> drakalen: generalnie prawy myszki zrobi ci to samo pewnie
<Cyr4x> a na co ci te komendy
<Wizard> jak klikniesz tar.gz prawym, to tam jest "Rozpakuj"
<Cyr4x> dwuklikasz, otwiera ci w file-roller, rozpakowujesz
<drakalen> aha, no to dobrze mowilem wypakować
<drakalen> a wy mi tu jakies komendy :D
<Wizard> bo oni są zboczeni :S
<DaZ> no bo oni piją wode z konewki
<Cyr4x> *file-roller = domyślny rozpaker w ubuntu
<Wizard> DaZ, :*
<DaZ> ~~*:
<julek> oni nie poruchają
<julek> ale ze mnie cham
<drakalen> :P
<BlessJah> julek: zdziwiłbyś się
<m477> julek: słownictwo
<drakalen> ale co zrobic, jak wypakowywuje to
<drakalen> a tam są PLIKI aplikacji?
<DaZ> chomik i taśma klejąca style? [;
<drakalen> tak jakby nie byla zainstalowana
<Wizard> ale *co*?
<drakalen> Java, w drugim formacie :P
<m477> Wizard: czemu nie wyrzucasz?
<Wizard> tar.gz? toć to zwykłe archiwum, co, mam wróżyć co jest w środku?
<BlessJah> julek: dobra, miałeś rację
<DaZ> bo ma dobry dzień
<Wizard> m477, czekam, aż się potkniesz :>
<BlessJah> Wizard: Makefile
<m477> gówno
<m477> co za ...
<Wizard> drakalen, słuchaj, do czego ci ta java?
<DaZ> do czatu na wp, a do czego niby
<DaZ> :f
<Wizard> no to jre z openjdk da radę
<drakalen> ta, bedę trollował na czacie na WP ;F
<drakalen> chcialem Minecrafta odpalić
<Wizard> drakalen, tak myślałem
<drakalen> zobaczyc jak na linuchu chodzi
<DaZ> to on na openjdk ładnie myka
<Blondyn> czemu nie na onecie ?
<Wizard> spróbuj z openjdk
<Wizard> co się masz męczyć?
<drakalen> ok
<drakalen> spróbuje, ale dopiero za tydzien omfg
<drakalen> transfer :<
<Wizard> :|
<DaZ> czego dokąd
<BlessJah> nie masz neta poza domem?
<Wizard> ja programuję w javie i używam openjdk ;)
<drakalen> mam net poza domem
<drakalen> ale w domu uzywam iPlusa :D
<BlessJah> to aktualizuj poza domem
<BlessJah> Wizard: jak jest z kompatybilnoscia?
<Wizard> spoko
<drakalen> chodziło mi o to, że mój net działa poza domem :P
<DaZ> oke, javy na desktopie uzywa sie po to zeby programowac w javie <:
<Wizard> nawet jboss chodzi
<Wizard> no to drakalen, w drodze wyjątku
<drakalen> co w drodze wyjątku :P
<BlessJah> a z rzeczy ktore nie dzialaja? duzo tego?
<Wizard> hmm, IntelliJ IDEA się czepia
<drakalen> czyli nie polecacie programów z zewnątrz?
<Wizard> znaczy tak.. kwestia gustu..
<Wizard> akurat java nie robi problemów, łatwo ją też ustawić
<Wizard> ale czasem są kwiatki różne z binarkami ściągniętymi z netu
<BlessJah> nie polecamy instalowania programow z zewnatrz
<Wizard> jakiś libów brakuje, albo są w innych wersjach
<Wizard> nie polecamy, szczególnie, jak się człowiek nie zna i nie wie co robi
<Wizard> uważaj też na repozytoria ppa
<drakalen> zacznijmy od tego
<drakalen> ze nadal nie wiem co to repozytoria
<drakalen> :D
<BlessJah> Wizard: bo potem wracają
<m477> musze sie piwka napic bo nie wytrzymie
<DaZ> to te magiczne miejsca z ktorych sciagaja ci sie rzeczy <:
<BlessJah> drakalen: zbiór programów przygotowanych i przetestowanych przez developerow ubuntu
<BlessJah> (w tym konkretnym kontekście)
<drakalen> ahaaa
<drakalen> to skoro repozytoria, to sprawdzone programy
<drakalen> to czemu mam unikac repozytorii PPA?
<DaZ> jak włączasz swoje rakietowe centrum oprogramowania ubuntu.
<Wizard> bo ppa są tworzone przez użytkowników
<Wizard> taki np DaZ coś pakuje i wrzuca, zaufałbyś mu?
<Wizard> bo ja - nie
<BlessJah> nad ppa developerzy ubuntu nie maja kontroli, wiec moga sie zdarzyc problemy
<drakalen> przy nim nie musiales tego mówic
<drakalen> :D
<Wizard> drakalen, polecam poczytać jakieś wprowadzenie do ubuntu
<drakalen> zaproponuj jakieś
<Wizard> google.com :D
<drakalen> bo jak ja trafie na jakieś to są tam banały które znam z windowsa...
<Wizard> nie wiem, na jakilinux.org pewnie są sprzed 10 lat
<BlessJah> Wizard: #jakilinux-pl
<BlessJah> rok temu byla akcja rewitalizacja
<BlessJah> :D
<julek> taa
<Wizard> nie ma takiego kanału
<BlessJah> wyszło jak zwykle
<Wizard> wiem
<DaZ> <3
<drakalen> powiedzcie mi, czemu nie mam na tym Ircu listy uzytkowników?
<Blondyn> ja polecam http://www.wolframalpha.com/
<BlessJah> drakalen: /names
<Wizard> drakalen, a czego używasz? xchata?
<BlessJah> ja też ni mam i nie utyskuję
<drakalen> tylko ich liczbę. i jak nie zauwazylem liczby wczoraj, to sie pytalem jak głupi "jest ktoś?"
<julek>  #jakilinux
<drakalen> ta XChata ;D
<Wizard> poszukaj w opcjach
<drakalen> BARDZO DZIWNE ale równiez bardzo fajne jest to, że "ustawienia" okna są na tym pasku u góry :P
<Wizard> hmm?
<DaZ> globalmenu <:
<Wizard> aa, lubię globalmenu
<DaZ> wszyscy lubią globalmenu
<BlessJah> wynalazek apple
<Wizard> mam tylko 600 piksli w pionie, taka oszczędność to dobra rzecz
<drakalen> nie wszyscy lubią apple
<drakalen> :3
<Wizard> BlessJah, chyba tak
<Wizard> drakalen, tego nikt nie powiedział
<DaZ> pewnie jak zawsze, wymyslil ktos wczesniej i go wykupili
<Wizard> bbl
<BlessJah> Wizard: jeśli nikt wcześniej nie wymyślił, to na szeroką skalę właśnie w macos było wprowadzone
<drakalen> wizard, dlatego ja powiedziałem :P
<DaZ> ale co poradzić.
<BlessJah> DaZ: wszystko już było
<DaZ> ano było.
<Cyr4x> ja nie lubie globalmenu
<drakalen> wyróżniasz się :]
<julek> ja tez nie lubie
<Cyr4x> uzywam trybu fallback więc nawet nie mam
<drakalen> jj
<drakalen> kliklem przypadkowo nie ten "X" :D
<DaZ> zdarza sie najlepszym.
<BlessJah> DaZ++
<drakalen> o co chodzi z tym "GNOME" itp?
<BlessJah> ale jestem chojny
<BlessJah> drakalen: masz unity, tak?
<Cyr4x> gnome to srodowisko graficzne
<DaZ> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/GNOME
<DaZ> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/K_Desktop_Environment
<Cyr4x> alternatywa dla unity
<DaZ> to drugie lepsze [;
<BlessJah> no, tutaj masz dużo niezrozumiałych nazw
<julek> DaZ: nie poznaje cie
<Cyr4x> taa lepsze
<DaZ> julek: no co, to bardzo racjonalne pytanie jest <:
<drakalen> o.o
<BlessJah> środowiska graficzne, czyli coś co tworzy paski tytułów, pasek menu, kontroluje zachowanie okien
<drakalen> ale jak czytalem o programach na linux to byla rubryka pod "GNOME" i coś jeszcze
<drakalen> czy od srodowiska graficznego zalezy kompatybilnosc? o.o
<BlessJah> http://blessjah.jacekowski.org/png/g3_2.png
 * Skrzyp to tylko Openbox i scrotwm
<BlessJah> nie, nie zależy, możesz używać programów dla kde pod gnome
<DaZ> tylko wyglądaja czasem troche dziwnie <:
<drakalen> aha :]
<Cyr4x> jedne środowiska korzystają z qt inne z gtk2/3
<Skrzyp> BlessJah, nie ma czegoś takiego jak "programy dla kde"
<Cyr4x> wiadomo że lepiej używać programów na bibliotekach dla danego środowiska
<julek> DaZ: nie poznaje, bo jestes pomocny;)
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: w centrum ich nazwy zaczynają się na k
<Cyr4x> ale można zamiennie
<Skrzyp> i, od kiedy jest QtCurce, czy oxygen-gtk, nie wyglądają dziwnie
<julek> nie bylo w tym zlosliwosci
<BlessJah> Skrzyp: i korzystają z qt
<DaZ> julek: ja zawsze jestem
<Skrzyp> Wy mi lepiej pomóżcie
<Skrzyp> System plików mi się przemontował w read-only
<Cyr4x> i korzystają z qt i z reguły doinstalowują nam wraz z sobą 1/3 kde
<DaZ> mount -o remount,rw <:
<Skrzyp> DaZ, nie da się
<Skrzyp> niby jest write-protected
<Skrzyp> i zabrania
<BlessJah> no to cos z dyskiem
<Skrzyp> cholera
<DaZ> a system plików czego?
<drakalen> 0.o
<BlessJah> może magic key użyłeś?
<Skrzyp> /
<drakalen> podziwiam was
<drakalen> ktos wyskoczy z problemem
<drakalen> a wy w sekunde komende podajecie :o
<Skrzyp> nie, ext4 zwykły
<DaZ> na dysku? :f
<Skrzyp> no
<DaZ> drakalen: no, kiedyś będziesz taki jak ja.
<DaZ> <:
<Cyr4x> da sie przrobić partycję z ext3 na 4 bez formatu, jak np. w Windows z fat32 na ntfs?
<BlessJah> drakalen: kwestia doświadczenia
<DaZ> generalnie da
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: da, tylko po co?
<drakalen> no jak mnie nie zacznie wkurzać brak kompatybilnosci gier na Linuxa to może.. :D
<Cyr4x> no żeby mieć 4
<DaZ> bo 4 to lepiej niz 3
<Blondyn> lizusy tu maja przechlapane
<Cyr4x> chyba że jedyna różnica to numerek
<Cyr4x> to nie ma sensu\
<BlessJah> tak, jedyna różnica to numerek
<DaZ> jakiestam inne różnice są
<BlessJah> i kilka milisekund
<Cyr4x> o to zawsze coś na zamulastym ubuntu :)
<BlessJah> generalnie na desktopie taka zamiana nie ma sensu
<DaZ> ja mam już dosyć tych wszystkich, superfajnych filesystemów i wracam na jfsa [;
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: sprawdź ile programów masz zainstalowanych i ile usług pouruchamianych niepotrzebnie
<Cyr4x> mam relatywnie nieduzo
<BlessJah> relatywnie :]
<drakalen> :D
<DaZ> porób sobie jakies preloady i prelinki
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: ps aux|wc -l
<DaZ> a potem przekompiluj kernel, bo to niezłe placebo
<Cyr4x> co to?
<drakalen> zauwazylem, ze linux ma od wszystkiego osobny program o.o
<drakalen> osobny od czcionki, osobny od ukladu klawiatury itp. nie mogli zrobić panelu sterowania czy coś ? :P
<DaZ> drakalen: zbyt głęboka myśl
<BlessJah> tak, z tych uruchamianych w terminalu zazwyczaj tak jest
<Cyr4x> 130
<BlessJah> drakalen: jest panel sterowania
<BlessJah> Cyr4x: niedużo
<Blondyn> Linux to tez filozofia ....
<Cyr4x> w sumie wczoraj na czysto reinstalowałem system
<drakalen> mało programów, ja mam 132 :P
<Cyr4x> wiec pewnie dlatego
<BlessJah> ja 101
<DaZ> 185 >:
<Cyr4x> zastanawiam sie dlaczego mi tak menu start mieli dyskiem po uruchomieniu kompa
<Blondyn> 154 :(
<Cyr4x> tzn no menu główne na panelu gnome
<Cyr4x> na innym koncie uzytkowniku juz tak nie muli
<drakalen> gdzie powinienem instalowac aplikacje? (jakiś odpowiednik Program Files czy coś)
<Wizard> Cyr4x, może masz zarypane .local/share/applications?
<Wizard> drakalen, nie ma
<drakalen> bo automatycznie mi wybrało "home/drakalen/tutaj"
<Wizard> zasadniczo /opt się do tego nadaje
<Wizard> nawet chyba po to jest
<Cyr4x> moze dlatego ze ten drugi user jest nie admin i ma mniej skrótów w menu
<Wizard> Cyr4x, wątpię
<Wizard> ile może trwać parsowani tych plików? :D
<DaZ> e tam, opt wprowadza pomiedzy instalacje a instalujacego niebezpieczny koncept uprawnień [;
<Wizard> ah, racja
<Wizard> drakalen, zainstaluj w domowym
<Wizard> :>
<DaZ> zrób sobie w /home/drakalen/pornografiazwierzeca/ i tam wrzucaj
<Wizard> dobra, idę posłuchać Szaranowicza
<Wizard> pa
<BlessJah> ukradli nam DaZa i dali marną imitację...
<drakalen> zrobic osobny do dziecięcej?
<drakalen> czy moze byc podfolder
<drakalen> just kidding :E
<Cyr4x> oj mam zawalone to local/share
<DaZ> zależy od przekonań
<BlessJah> zależy, czy to ludzkie dzieci :>
<Blondyn> deb-aj się Wizard :D
<DaZ> i od tego od kiedy uznajesz dzieci za ludzi [;
<grek> wie ktos jak wylaczyc monitor
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no to ten svn co to chcesz go to co to chesz?
<grek> tzn jaka jest do tego komenda
<drakalen> :D
<grek> powinno sie da chyba oszczedzanie energi umie
<DaZ> eh, kiedyś wyłączałem :f
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no zasadniczo to chcę go
<drakalen> czy na emulatorze "WINE" czy jakoś tak (ten emulator EXE windowsa) odpale jakieś gry? :P
<BlessJah> tego co go chcę
<BlessJah> drakalen: odpalisz, ale nie zawsze pójdą płynnie i bezproblemowo
<m477_> wine to nie emulator
<jacekowski> po https?
<DaZ> grek: xset dpms force off
<grek> o dzieki :)
<drakalen> czyli nowości nie pojdą? :P
<BlessJah> jeśli nie będę się musiał cyckać z certami, to fajnie by było
<DaZ> czasami pójdą
<BlessJah> DaZ: powiedz mu jak włączyć zanim wyłączy
<Blondyn> drakalen: odpalisz jakieś ...ale lepiej zbierać kasę na konsole ... najlepiej nie xbox ^^
<m477_> BF3
<DaZ> zbędne detale
<drakalen> Blondyn: za pozno, mam xboxa od 3 tygodni :D
<Blondyn> to szybko sprzedaj
<Blondyn> jeszcze jest szansa :D
<drakalen> nie mam zamiaru :]
<drakalen> PS3 nie chcę
<drakalen> a precz mi z tym :P
<BlessJah> jacekowski: te repo będę mógł rozmnażać, czy będzie tylko jedno?
<m477_> :P
<m477_> nie
<Cyr4x> ps3 fajne
<m477_> nie
<Blondyn> drakalen: w takim razie powinieneś zainteresować się gentoo :F
<drakalen> Blondyn: brzmi jak odmiana, odmiany Mangi xD
<drakalen> co to Gentoo?
<BlessJah> drakalen: dystrybucja linuksa
<drakalen> co ma Gentoo do xboxa o.o
<BlessJah> nic
<Cyr4x> bo jak nie lubisz ps3 to musisz mieć gentoo taka zasada :D
<drakalen> aha
<drakalen> xd
<drakalen> lubie
<drakalen> ale wole XBoxa, lepszy PAD i community w grach :P
<m477_> gentoo?
<Blondyn> m477_: tak ten linux co to gozrobił ten koleś co pracował dla Bila :D
<m477_> wat
<jacekowski> BlessJah: http://pastebin.com/wQETQ4M1
<drakalen> aaaaa :D
<drakalen> dlatego :P
<jacekowski> BlessJah: tak wyglada konfig
<jacekowski> baw sie
<BlessJah> ok
<BlessJah> jak?
<BlessJah> ok, dojde
<BlessJah> jacekowski: wildcard chyba nie pozwala na *.*.jacekowski.org
<grek> a wie ktos moze nie moge znalesc jak sie przelacza lirc w pokazywanie co jest nacisniete na pilocie
<drakalen> co ty konstruujesz?
<drakalen> wygaszanie monitora itp. na pilot?
<drakalen> :D
<grek> to juz dziala tzb xbmc mam ladnie ustawione chce podlaczyc wylaczenie tv bo jak slucham wieczorkiem muzy to denerwuje mnie swiatlo monitora komende juz mam tylko to podpiac
<drakalen> lol
<drakalen> cóż za kreatywność o.o
<grek> kiedys wlaczylem lirc w konsoli ze wyswietlal nazwy podlad nacisnietych przyciskow ale nie moge tego znalesc
<drakalen> ale jak ty zrobiles, ze komp odbiera sygnaly z pilota?
<m477_> @_@
<m477_> jezu
<grek> normalnie przez usb if taki odbiornik za 20 zl z pilotem komplet :)
<DaZ> MAGIK!
<m477_> czity
<DaZ> czarodziej
<drakalen> xD
<drakalen> czarnoksiężnik
<drakalen> na stos z nim
<m477_> grek: przeplaciles tsop 2,5zl kosztuje
<grek> a pilot lepszy niz do tv mam za nie malo kaski medion ladne te piloty robi :)
<drakalen> tez chce takie coś o.o
<drakalen> gdzie to kupic? :D
<m477_> :D
<grek> mam tez klawiature radiowa co by pilotem nie pisac szukanych klipow
<DaZ> pilot?
<DaZ> oj, ciezko dostać
<m477_> komputer
<grek> na alledrogo masz pelno
<DaZ> na silkroad lepiej :x
<drakalen> DaZ: chodzi mi o pilot z odbiornikiem USB ;p
<m477_> ja mam pilot do pilota coby nie szukac
<drakalen> xD
<grek> http://allegro.pl/promocja-nowy-pilot-medion-or24e-fvat-gw-i2100449667.html
<Blondyn> mi się marzy monitor z czujnikiem ruchu hmmm
<m477_> Blondyn: po co
<grek> ja tylko jednej zeczy od 3 lat nie umiem podlaczyc  znaczy skonfigurowac multiseat sie to nazywa
<Blondyn> m477_: nie wiem ... zastosowanie samo przyjdzie :D
<m477_> ...
<DaZ> [;
<grek> coby na tv miec mediacenter a na monitorze normalnie dzialac - da sie ale mi sie nie udaje
<drakalen> interaktywne porno?
<drakalen> :p
<DaZ> kinekta sobie załatw
<Blondyn> hmm :D
<DaZ> i ukradnij tym od bethesdy podpięcie tych skyrimowych krzyków pod to
<grek> z czujnikiem ruchu nie ma problemu
<Blondyn> heheh kinekta :D
<grek> mam podpieta magistrale 1 wire czujniki temperatury wiatru itd - temp na piecu w kotlowni jak juz komp idzie 24/h to niech pracuje :_)
<m477_> fajnie
<m477_> tylko po co
<Blondyn> grek: "inteligenty dom"
<grek> no po to wlasnie zeby tym sterowac
<grek> i wiedziec co jest
<m477_> wiatrem sterujesz?
<drakalen> DaZ: nie zaczaiłem zastosowania krzyków pod czujnik ruchu?
<m477_> fajnie
<drakalen> DaZ: zeby w grze sterować?
<DaZ> drakalen: ja też nie zaczaiłem jak to działa.
<BlessJah> cd
<DaZ> ale jest pod kinekta, co oni tam wepchneli do srodka poza czujnikami, nie wiem
<grek> wiatrem nie ale wiatrakiem bede sterowal tzn obciazeniem podlaczanym do grzalki z wiatraka
<Blondyn> jak znasz siłę i kierunek wiatru to ci gatki na balkonie szybciej wyschną
<grek> http://pogoda.biuro.dogmat.eu/
<Blondyn> jaki masz grek ?
<drakalen> w kinekcie sa tylko dwie kamery
<grek> co jaki
<drakalen> 0.0
<grek> wiatrak ? dopiero buduje
<Blondyn> ten wiatrak prądotwórczy ?
<grek> pionowej osi
<grek> z silnika z pralki kilkaset wat wyciaga na testach
<drakalen> 0.0
<drakalen> lol
<Blondyn> hmm a nie trzeba tego zgłaszać ?
<grek> nie
<drakalen> silnik kręci dynamo i robi prąd
<grek> trzab tylko duze
<grek> no dokladnie
<drakalen> lol
<drakalen> :D
<grek> trzeba zezwolenia tylko na duze
<m477_> hahaha
<drakalen> perpetum mobile
<drakalen> :P
<m477_> nie moge
<drakalen> ?
<grek> jakie permepum masz sile wiatru i ja zamieniasz na prad proste jak budowa cepa
<drakalen> aaaa
<m477_> powodzenia
<drakalen> ja myslalem, ze to silnik kreci dynamo
<drakalen> a dynamo jest wydajniejsze
<drakalen> a ty wiatrak masz :P
<grek> kazdy silnik jak nim pokrecisz zacznie dawac prad
<Blondyn> ja myślę o światłowodowym doświetlaniu pomieszczeń
<grek> a jak dasz mu prad to zaczeni sie krecic
<DaZ> grek: a dużo to da? [;
<m477_> idzie do gimnazjum ok?
<grek> czego
<drakalen> prądu pewnie :p
<m477_> jakos tak, odrzuca jak sie to czyta
<DaZ> pewnie tak.
<grek> pradu ? zalezy jakie dasz lopaty konstrukcje od kiludziesieciu wat do paru KW w warunkach amatorskich
<Blondyn> m477_: spokojnie to tylko trauma cie dopadła ze szkoły :D
<DaZ> dręczyli biedaka w gimbazie >:
<m477_> KW?
<m477_> Kelwino wat?
<drakalen> KW - KiloWat
<drakalen> kelwino wat :D
<m477_> no to chyba kW
<m477_> a nie KW
<drakalen> czepiasz sie ;]
<m477_> dżizas
<drakalen> chyba jak gada o prądzie, to wiadomo, że chodzi o kilowaty...
<Blondyn> i zależy jak wysoko jest na dachu to wtedy nawet do kilku milionów wat (jak nei masz piorunochrona)
<m477_> pralke na dachu?
<grek> :)
<drakalen> wiatrak z silnikiem od pralki na dachu
<m477_> bedzie lapać prund z pirofunuf
<drakalen> : p
<m477_> i go magazywnowac w bebbnie
<grek> to jak wie ktos jak lirc kazac pokazac podglad co sie dzieje ?
<gjm> mczteryczterysiedemjest trolle
<Blondyn> a są takie co robią prąd z różnicy napięć ale nei wiem na czym to polega
<m477_> napisz skrypt
<m477_> :D
<m477_> Blondyn: genialne
<Blondyn> wiem wiem ... nie na darmo oglądałem szalińskich
<m477_> co
<Blondyn> http://tinyurl.com/6wznta6
<m477_> ;/
<m477_> co to
<Blondyn> to jest szaliński
<drakalen> Linux zmusza mnie do przestrzegania zasad pisowni tymi swoimi diabelskimi, czerwonymi szlaczkami
<m477_> WATTTTTTTT
<Blondyn> m477_: http://tinyurl.com/7pozymr
<grek> a tego multiseat nie konfigurowal nikt ? ponoc w tym light gdm jest jakos prosciej ale boje sie troche, po wczesniejszych probach prosciej bylo zrobic reinstall
<m477_> ...
<m477_> Blondyn: ile masz lat
<Szalinski> m477_: 30 a co ?
<drakalen> hmm
<m477_> chyba 13
<drakalen> pisze z o wiele starszymi ludzmi
<drakalen> chyba cos ze mną nie tak
<Szalinski> mam 30 jak to leciało w tv to miałem 13 i dlatego wspominam @_@
<Szalinski> drakalen: masz mniej niż 13 ?
<Szalinski> :D
<drakalen> nie :P
<drakalen> w sierpniu 15
<m477_> ja znam tylko dragonbula ;/
<drakalen> proszę pana :D
<Szalinski> masz pecha 15 lat i koniec śiwata ...
<Szalinski> świata*
<drakalen> myśli że w to wierze? :D
<drakalen> myslisz*
<Szalinski> to smutne ominie cię wiele wspaniałych chwil hehehhe
<gjm> ja mam 13, to duzo?
<drakalen> 0.0
<m477_> duzo
<drakalen> praktycznie rówieśnik :P
<Szalinski> gjm: wystarczy możesz bez konsekwencji wysadzić coś :D
<drakalen> xD
<drakalen> zawiasy dostanie tylko :D
<Szalinski> także spoko jak przeżyjesz to masz spore szanse zostać kimś n poziomie jak m477_ :D
<gjm> Szalinski: kryj dupe :>
<Szalinski> hehehhee
<m477_> lol
<m477_> zeby nic tam tylko nie polamal
<drakalen> czy moge przez linuxa, udostepniac internet kablem ?
<drakalen> w windowsie sobie poradziłem, tutaj jak?
<DaZ> nu, robisz sobie forwarding i piszesz regułki do iptables
<m477_> ćż←ł→ ś→ę ń→ę ðą
<gjm> boze, on chyba faktycznie ma 13
<DaZ> albo po 10 latach to ubuntu powinno w koncu miec jakis automat do tego :f
<gjm> nicki mi sie powalily
<Cyr4x> a nie ma? firestarter
<drakalen> o.o
<drakalen> kto niby ma faktycznie 13 lat?
<m477_> 0.0
<Cyr4x> chociaz nie tam są tylko reguły firewall nie ma udostępniania chyba
<gjm> drakalen: on
<drakalen> aha
<grek> irw sie nazywa ten poglad co jest nacisniete w lirc
<grek> wie ktos moze czy w kde da sie jakos prosto wysweiwtlic komunikat na ekranie w sensei jakas komenda-  wiadomoscNaekran "nacisniete cos"
<BlessJah> jacekowski: svn: access to 'https://svn.blessjah.jacekowski.org/test' forbidden
<BlessJah> jacekowski: chyba chodzi o blessjah:users vs www-data:www-data
<BlessJah> jacekowski: do tego cetryfikat, chyba nie pozwalają na dodatkowe kropki
<grek> ok to dam głosowe przez milene za nic nie moge znalesc konsolowego polecenia wyswietlajacego cos w kde
<BlessJah> próbowałeś notify-send?
<grek> nie ale juz zaintlauej i srpawdze choc perspektywa mileny jest ok o ile glosniki sa wlaczone
<grek> :)
<grek> dam to i to
<drakalen> zrob wlaczanie glosnikow na pilot ; p
<grek> ni da sie wlasnie mam przyciszanie ale same glosniki musza byc wlaczone
<BlessJah> grek: z libnotify powinieneś dostać
<grek> BlessJah: dziala  - dzieki
<grek> o to chodzilo
<drakalen> to skonstruuj robotyczny palec
<drakalen> który bedzie "ciągnięty" przez sznurowadło
<grek> mysalelm o tym
<drakalen> ktore bedzie przywiazane do silniczka
<grek> przez sserwo
<grek> mozna
<grek> prosto
<drakalen> ktory bedzie podlaczony do USB
<grek> robie takie zeczy
<grek> i dzialaja ok
<grek> :)
<drakalen> no o cos na podobe serwa mi chodziło :P
<drakalen> ale z tym podlaczaniem do USB, sznurowadlem itp sobie zartowalem
<drakalen> no ale fajnie ze Ci pomysl podsunalem
<drakalen> xd
<grek> :)
<grek> wlasnie szukam pomyslow czym by tu jeszcze sterowac okablowalem caly dom
<drakalen> xD
<drakalen> jest u ciebie znajomy
<drakalen> chce do toalety
<drakalen> to naciskasz guzik na pilocie
<drakalen> i mu sie strzałki wyswietlają?
<drakalen> :P
<Damn3d> Pilota sobie zrób na kabel
<Damn3d> sie nie zgubi
<Damn3d> bedziesz mial taką technologie przyszlosci
<drakalen> albo ewentualnie skrzyneczka z szklaną szybką do wybicia
<drakalen> a w niej awaryjny pilot
<Damn3d> na kabel
<drakalen> ktory guzikiem odpali sygnał dzwiekowy w podstawowym pilocie
<grek> pomysle
<Drakalen> XD
<Drakalen> rly?
<gjm> czemu ja tu jeszcze siedze?
<Drakalen> bo nie masz nic lepszego do roboty?
<gjm> ciebie nie pytam
<gjm> nikogo nie pytam
<Drakalen> to podchodzi pod chorobę psychiczną
<gjm> nie, pod 'pytanie retoryczne'
<gjm> i nie irytuj mnie
<Drakalen> "pytaniem retorycznym" zwraca się zazwyczaj do kogoś
<Drakalen> a nie do siebie
<gjm> ignore szmato
<Drakalen> -.-
<Drakalen> nie ma to jak wyzywac kogos bez powodu
<m477__> Wizard:
<Drakalen> o boże..
<gjm> m477__: skarzysz?
<m477__> nom
<gjm> :<
<gjm> drugi bj
<Drakalen> jak ktoś się nie potrafi zachowac na normalnym, kulturalnym kanale to skarży...
<Drakalen> nie pasuje to wyjdź stąd.
<m477__> normalnym kanale, ykhm
<widmo> Kurwa jakie kapusie
<gjm> no
<m477__> na policje z nimi
<Drakalen> Wizard:
<Drakalen> ;]
<Drakalen> ale jestem zuy...
<Drakalen> widmo mi przypomina typowego dresa. Jest wkurzony, że go aresztowali, ale co z tego, że złamał zasady ; p
<widmo> Jotpejotpe
<widmo> zero litości dla chujowych gości
<widmo> nienawiść do policji wyniosłem z piaskownicy
<Drakalen> <facepalm>
<m477__> :D
<m477__> pałowali cie w tej piaskownicy?
<Drakalen> :DD
<Drakalen> dawali pałę a nie pałowali :D
<CXIV> Witam
<Drakalen> witam
<widmo> Drakalen: twój stary
<Drakalen> no, mój stary ci dawał :]
<CXIV> WTF?
<Drakalen> <Drakalen> :DD
<Drakalen>  dawali pałę a nie pałowali :D
<Drakalen> <widmo> Drakalen: twój stary
<Drakalen> teraz ma sens? :p
<widmo> Drakalen: jesteś gópi
<Drakalen> no bardzo :]
<Drakalen> oczywiscie masz racje...
<Drakalen> nie ma to jak wyzywanie od głupich
<Drakalen> i krzyczenie JP
<Drakalen> mysląc logicznie
<Drakalen> bez policji juz dawno by cie ktos zabił
<Drakalen> =.=
<CXIV> Abiword dalej się wysypuje przy zapisywaniu :D
<Drakalen> xD
<CXIV> Na 10.04 nie miałem takich wpadek.
<Drakalen> myslalem ze sie na niego wkurzyles i zmieniles program
<CXIV> Instaluje 10.04
<Drakalen> jakiś remix czy "surowy" ubuntu?
<CXIV> xubuntu
<DaZ> raczej by nie zabił.
<CXIV> Któż?
<DaZ> no ktoś [;
<Drakalen> DaZ: niby czemu?
<Drakalen> DaZ: bez policji jakby była anarchia to by go jako noworodka zabili...
<DaZ> przeżyliśmy ponad dwa tysiace lat jako cywilizacja i raczej ludzie zostawieni sami sobie nie przeprowadzali rzezi [;
<CXIV> Śmieszą mnie download managery na Windowsa które scalają plik po pobraniu.
<Drakalen> CXIV: czemu?
<Drakalen> CXIV: chcialbys w kawalkach pliki? xd
<DaZ> na papierze wygląda fajnie, w praktyce to taki śmieszny instrument przymusu pełen dresopodobnych umysłów
<Drakalen> DaZ: no ale jakby teraz w wspolczesnosci nagle zlikidowac policję?
<DaZ> nie twierdze, że wszyscy, część [;
<CXIV> "Policja i władza powietrze zasmradza"
<DaZ> to ludzie by sie zorganizowali.
<Drakalen> DaZ: no ta...
<Drakalen> DaZ: najpierw by musialy wyginac dresy itp. :P
<CXIV> "Jest na to sposób kategoryczny - zorganizować atak terrorystyczny"
<DaZ> jakby sie zorganizowali, to by wygineli [;
<widmo> Drakalen jak śmiesz życzyć dresom wyginięcia
<widmo> na pal go
<Drakalen> czy ja im to zycze?
<Drakalen> chodzi mi o to, że jakby nie wygineli
<widmo> Odmów dwie modlitwy do peji jako rozgrzeszenie
<DaZ> bycie dresem nie jest równoznaczne z byciem samobójcą, a tak to nie mieliby pewności, że całe społeczeństwo jest już rozbrojone [;
<Drakalen> a by nie bylo policji
<Drakalen> to juz dawno by byly mordy, kradzieze itp
<DaZ> brytyjczycy mają policje, a jakoś w zeszłym roku spalił im sie londyn
<CXIV> "Choć bardziej spektakularny byłby wybuch nuklearny" :)
<Drakalen> CXIV: daj link do pelnej wersjii :D
<CXIV> Drakalen Apteka album Apteka.
<Drakalen> thx :P
<Drakalen> widmo
<Drakalen> mam odmowic modlitwy do peji?
<Drakalen> do kolesia, który ma ryj jak schabowy
<DaZ> wszystko na jego koszt
<Drakalen> i spiewa o biedzie jezdac mercedesem?
<Drakalen> już biegnę...
<Drakalen> ale skonczmy te durne kłotnie i spekulacje dotyczące zrzeszania się ludzi :P
<Drakalen> DaZ: wiesz moze jak zmienic screen GRUBa?
<CXIV> Drakalen http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=xnW-I2OzoWM
<Drakalen> CXIV: zapisze sobie link ;] teraz transferu nie mam
<CXIV> "A ta pani co we Fiacie lubi klocka mieć na klacie"
<Drakalen> :D
<Wizard> ale zabawne :S
<kklimonda> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=ZTdUmlGxVo0#t=3001s lol, dobry flejm Lennarta
<Drakalen> ktoś wie, jak zmienić obrazek GRUB'a?
<kklimonda> Drakalen: ustaw GRUB_BACKGROUND w /etc/default/grub
<Drakalen> mogę tam dać cokolwiek?
<kklimonda> Drakalen: nie wiem
<Drakalen> myslalem, zeby zmienic kolejnosc systemów (jakbym zapomnial wybrac i by czas minał)
<Drakalen> ale chyba lepiej linuxa na pierwszym miejscu zostawić
<Drakalen> bo sie najszybciej włącza/wyłącza, wiec nie bedzię takiego zirytowania jak przy zmianie z windowsa na linuxa
<redas23> exit
<Drakalen> jak mogę najłatwiej przejsc do folderu /etc/?
<Drakalen> bo przez dysk nie moge
<Drakalen> przez HOME nie moge
<Dreadlish> cd /etc
<Dreadlish> poprostu
<Drakalen> ja w terminalu nie pracuje :P
<Drakalen> dobra, juz wiem :]
<Drakalen> jak juz ustawie "default" na 1 to co potem?
<Drakalen> jak mam wybrać obraz
<Drakalen> dobra lepiej sie nie bawie :D
<Drakalen> czy w linuxie jest odpowiednik Windowskiego rejestru?
<Dreadlish> nie?
<Dreadlish> masz /etc
<Dreadlish> tyle
<Drakalen> to sluzy jako rejestr? :P
<Dreadlish> yyy
<Dreadlish> hmm...
<Dreadlish> nie ma tam syfu
<Dreadlish> czyli nie służy to jako rejestr
<Drakalen> :D
<dweller> właściwie to jest ;f
<dweller> gnome czegoś takiego uzywa
<dweller> i tam jest syf jak cholera :D
<Drakalen> ide, cya ;]
<Drakalen> exit
<jacekowski> BlessJah: no musisz ustawic chmody tak zeby apacz mial dostep
<jacekowski> BlessJah: i w tym folderze maja byc repozytoria svn
<kklimonda> The following packages will be REMOVED:
<kklimonda>   libc6{a}
<kklimonda> taa
<kklimonda> szkoda, że nie pisze z której architektury to
<Enlik> to tylko libc
<Enlik> :)
<regedarek> Wizard: czesc :)
<drakalen> witam
<drakalen> jak mogę zainstalować program, który mam w wersjii SOURCE CODE?
<xaxes_> drakalen: ty tak serio? :S
<gjm> Wizard: umrzyj
<m477> tak
<Voldenet> hm, jak w bashu kolorować tło do końca linijki?
<Voldenet> jest na to jakiś elegancki sposób?
<Voldenet> może jakieś magie utf, albo coś
<dweller> tak jak zawsze kolorujesz tylko że nie resetujesz na końcu ;f
<Voldenet> e...?
<Voldenet> załóżmy, że mam taki dopisek: awk 'BEGIN{a[0]=0;a[1]=1;};{print "\033[48;5;"a[NR%2]"m"$0}'
<Voldenet> i, jeszcze raz, jak to (bez liczenia znaków) przerobić na 'koloruj mi to tło do końca linijki'
<drakalen> siema ;d
<drakalen> ohoho, nie ma to jak "13,9s opóźnienia"
<drakalen> ktos pomoze mi przy instalacji Aircrack-ng? :p
<Szalinski> drakalen: a witaj witaj
<Szalinski> drakalen: to gierka ?
<drakalen> Szalinski: program, ale w "Source Code"
<drakalen> Szalinski: do przechwytywania pakietów WPA/WEP xD
<Szalinski> to nei pomogę :D
<drakalen> czemu :P
<Szalinski> nei nei nei
<drakalen> ? :D
<drakalen> to kto pomoże?
<Vorbis^> a czego nie umiesz?
<Vorbis^> sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<foreste> czesc
<drakalen> jj
<drakalen> Vorbis^: sry ze nie odpisalem, zacial mi sie IRC
<drakalen> a potem nie moglem wbic, bo mi sie sciagało (wolny net)
<drakalen> pobrało mi 1 mb z hakiem
<drakalen> co teraz?
<Vorbis^> co co?
<Voldenet> napisałem sobie kod w awku
<Voldenet> awk 'BEGIN{a[0]=232;a[1]=234};{printf "%s","\033[48;5;"a[NR%length(a)]"m"$0;gsub(/\033\[([0-9]{1,2}(;[0-9]{1,2}(;[0-9]{1,3})?)?)?[m|K|h]/,"");printf "%*s\n",'`tput cols`'-length($0)," "}'
<drakalen> <Vorbis^> a czego nie umiesz?
<Voldenet> ma ktoś pomysły jak to skrócić?
<Vorbis^> manual w łape i działaj
<drakalen>  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<drakalen> manual nie dziala :(
<drakalen> niby musze mieć OpenSSL
<drakalen> i go zainstalowalem i nic...
<Vorbis^> ale do czego?
<drakalen> Aircrack-ng
<drakalen> chce zainstalowac
<drakalen> wiec pobralem OpenSSL
<drakalen> i zainstalowalem OpenSSL
<drakalen> ale podczas kompilacji Aircrack
<drakalen> wyskakuje mi taki error: <Vorbis^> a czego nie umiesz?
<drakalen>  sudo apt-get install aircrack-ng
<drakalen> sry, nie skopiowalem z terminalu
<drakalen> crypto.h:12:26: fatal error: openssl/hmac.h: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Voldenet> umm...
<Voldenet> musisz skompilować też openssl
<Voldenet> :}
<drakalen> no wiem, skompilowalem :p
<Voldenet> Dzień dobry, my tu z piekła zależności.
<Voldenet> Pan wzywał? :D
<drakalen> hehe :D
<Vorbis^> a po co chcesz to kompilować skoro masz to w repo?
<drakalen> OpenSSL?
<Vorbis^> aircracka
<Vorbis^> bo to kompilujesz?
<drakalen> jest tam? o.o
<drakalen> no cóż, myslalem ze to niezbyt "legalne" i tego tam nie wrzucą xD
<Vorbis^> -.-
<Vorbis^> zobacz co napisałem kilka linijek wyżej
<drakalen> a to ta komenda sciaga z repo
<drakalen> nie wiedzialem, sry mam linuxa od wczoraj wiec wybacz :P
<drakalen> dzieki wielkie
<Vorbis^> drakalen:
<Vorbis^> nie zdziw sie jak bedziesz musiał paczować sterowniki do sieciówki
<drakalen> Vorbis^ ?
<drakalen> wiem :]
<drakalen> zaleznosci w Linuxie są normalne? :P
<Vorbis^> instalujesz paczki developerskie
<Vorbis^> sudo apt-get install cośtam-dev
<drakalen> wchodze w 'programy' i go tam nie widzę
<Vorbis^> lepiej synaptic otwórz
<drakalen> menadzer pakietów?
<Vorbis^> ta
<drakalen> co mi to dało? znalazlem tam aircrack
<drakalen> moge go tak uruchomić?
<Vorbis^> tym instalujesz
<Vorbis^> a aircracka odpal w terminalu
<drakalen> "aircrack-ng" ?
<Vorbis^> chyba tam jest kilka aplikacji
<drakalen> działa
<drakalen> no, wyskoczyly mi rozne "opcje"
<drakalen> dzięki wielkie
<drakalen> hmm jak tego uzywąć o.o
<drakalen> używać*
<Vorbis^> drakalen: tak btw. http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/BackTrack
<drakalen> wiem, slyszalem o nim
<drakalen> ale nie chcialem sciagac osobnego linuxa, skoro już mam
<drakalen> te sterowniki "RFMON" sie pewnie przydadzą
<gjm> baksrak
<drakalen> ?
 * gjm Słucha: Tommy Vee, Mr V - Bang Bang (Gain on Top Remix)
<CXIV> Jakie są paczki odpowiadające za polskie pliki lokalizacyjne w ubuntu?
<CXIV> Bo nie chce mi spolszczyć systemu z panelu Języków
<gjm> paczki dziwaczki
<CXIV> kwa kwa :D
<gjm> nie pamiętam, nie mam ubuntu tyyyle czasu
<gjm> ale co za problem w synapticu poszukać?
<CXIV> language-pack :D
<CXIV> Żaden problem
<drakalen> Jak sprawdzić na jakim kanale jest Access Point?
<drakalen> na Windows byl program InSSIDer
<Voldenet> a tu masz iwscan
<drakalen> dzieki :]
<drakalen> nie ma w centrum ubuntu :(
<drakalen> nieprzydatny ten Aircrack :p
<drakalen> trzeba znac adres MAC routera
<buharin> m477, hej jestes?
<m477> jak zawsze
<maria1> witam
<buharin> m477, skumaj to ze link jak mam www.gowno.pl/asda?asdsad=
<buharin> to funkcja ktora ma dodawac artument string na kocnu
<m477> :D
<buharin> ignoruje wszystko po ?
<buharin> nie wiem czemuu
<maria1> mam małe pytanie w sprawie przeinstalowania systemu, można?
<m477> buharin: nie rozumiem
<m477> ' Rodzaje Gowna' ;D
<buharin> URL(www.gowno.pl/asda?asdsad=, kupa)
<buharin> daje nam
<buharin> www.gowno.pl/asda?kupa
<buharin> a nie
<buharin> www.gowno.pl/asda?asdsad=kupa
<buharin> w skrocie
<buharin> bez zanku zapytania
<buharin> ;d
<m477> madal nie kminie ocb
<m477> nadal
<drakalen> gówno a nie gadanie... :P
<maria1> hej, jest tu może ktoś chętny do pomocy? :)
<drakalen> marial - moze uda mi się Tobie pomoc
<DaZ> pewnie zależy.
<drakalen> :]
<maria1> dzięki :)
<maria1> padł mi system
<maria1> więc chcę go zainstalować na nowo
<maria1> i mam małą zagwostkę z partycjami
<gjm> tzn.?
<maria1> o ile dobrze pamiętam, przy instalacji wydzieliłam partycję /, swap i /home
<drakalen> jaką?
<maria1> po pierwsze teraz widzę 4 partycje (albo 3, bo jedna dzieli się na dwie dalej, swap i ext4)
<maria1> po drugie nie wiem, jak mam to zrobić, żeby "nie ruszać" partycji \home
<jacekowski> to moze byc partycja rozszerzona
<maria1> wszystko razem jest na zewnętrznym dysku
<jacekowski> a w niej 2 logiczne
<maria1> ok, tylko nie przypominam sobie, żebym robiła coś takiego
<DaZ> albo po prostu jedna logiczna
<DaZ> wtedy numerki idą w góre <:
<maria1> na razie partition manager pokazuje
<maria1> sdc1 ext2 245 mb
<maria1> sdc2 ntfs 278 gb
<DaZ> we zrob jakies sudo fdisk -l i wrzuc na wklejke.
<maria1> sdc3 extended
<drakalen> oj to ja nie pomoge :(
<maria1> swap 1,8 g
<maria1> ext4 17,9 g
<maria1> na razie mam instalatora odpalonego
<DaZ> śmieszny układ
<maria1> na pewno partycję na dane formatowałam w ntfs, bo gdzieś znalazłam, że tak najlepiej, jakby przypadkiem te dane miał czytać windows
<maria1> ale dlaczego swap jest w "podpartycji"?
<DaZ> nas nie pytaj.
<maria1> mogę niby wszystko sformatować, tylko wolałabym zachować tę ntfs
<DaZ> to nie formatuj :f
<maria1> ok, i jak wtedy z instalowaniem?
<DaZ> no, generalnie mozesz pewnie zrobic mountpoint bez formatowania
<DaZ> przynajmniej tak umie kazde inne normalne distro
<maria1> nie formatuję jej i zaznaczam ją jako \home i wtedy będzie to dalej partycja domowa ale nic mi z niej nie zniknie?
<DaZ> no, jak nie formatujesz to raczej nie zniknie
<maria1> 11.04 instaluję
<maria1> to normalne ? :)
<DaZ> że instalujesz 11.04 czy, ze nie zniknie?
<maria1> czy to normalne distro :)
<DaZ> niebardzo :f
<DaZ> ale opinie sa rozbieżne jednak.
<maria1> a jakie jest normalne?
<maria1> wg Ciebie
<DaZ> każde inne :f
<maria1> 11.10 lepsze?
<gjm> yellow dog
<DaZ> distro as in ubuntu
<DaZ> najlepiej to lfsa sobie zbudować :f
<maria1> oj, przestałam Was rozumieć... :(
<DaZ> taki irc.
<maria1> ok, wracając do mojego pytania, jeśli nie formatuję partycji i zaznaczam ją jako /home to nie powinny mi w teorii zniknąć dane?
<DaZ> raczej
<maria1> dzięki
<gjm> tnij czerwony
<maria1> gjm: to do mnie??
<gjm> no
<gjm> na filmach zawsze tną czerwony
<maria1> to ja nie rozumiem,,,
<maria1> ...
<maria1> :)
<maria1> w każdym razie dzięki za wsparcie :)
<gjm> bioro sie za linuksy hakjery
<drakalen> uzywa ktos Aircrack?
<Vorbis^> drakalen: http://hack.pl/forum/linux/7462-aircrack-ng-jak-atakowac-krok-po-kroku-wep.html
<drakalen> dzieki 0.0
<drakalen> wystarczylaby mi rada, czemu mi airodump nie działa, no ale poradnik tez sie przyda xd
<DaZ> http://www.helpbay.org/video/4322 ma, hakuj z najlepszymi <:
<drakalen> limit :<
<drakalen> ale pewnie dales tutorial do lipnej szkoły hakerów
<drakalen> : D
<DaZ> oj nie.
<drakalen> jak mogę wylączyć monitor mode? o.o
<drakalen> jakie jest przeciwienstwo monitor mode?
<xaxes_> drakalen: sudo rm -rf /
<xaxes_> to wyłączy monitor mode
<xaxes_> w sumie to wyłączy wszystkie mode
<drakalen> rm: działanie rekurencyjne na `/' jest niebezpieczne
<drakalen> takie cos wyskoczylo
<xaxes_> a, to taki bug
<Diabelko> xaxes_: nawet usunięcia całego systemu podać nie umiesz
<xaxes_> Diabelko: bo ja niedorobiony jestem jak widzisz :(
<drakalen> nadal mam mode:monitor
<xaxes_> drakalen: ale ty tego nie chciałeś wpisać, prawda? :S
<drakalen> wpisalem..
<Enlik> drakalen: nie wpisuj bezmyślnie poleceń dawanych ci przez dzieci
<Diabelko> xaxes_: popraw na /* i tyle
<Diabelko> xaxes_: i takie rzeczy to rób w szkole
<xaxes_> Enlik++
<drakalen> od dzisiaj ufam tylko Wizardowi i paru innym osobom :E
<drakalen> foch! ;p
<xaxes_> Diabelko: ale myślałem, że on trololuje :(
<xaxes_> prze-pra-szam
 * Vorbis^ playing on Clementine: The Offspring - Hit That from Greatest Hits year: 2005 [320kbps | 44100Hz ]
<Enlik> e, trolle nie mają tak wysublimowanych pytań
<drakalen> xaxes wyladował na czarnej liscie :E
<Enlik> chyba
<drakalen> to kto wie, jak wyłączyć monitor mode?
<xaxes_> drakalen: bardzo dobrze, nie ufaj mu!
<Enlik> przyciskiem power :>
<drakalen> -.-
<drakalen> dzięki za pomoc..
<Vorbis^> a jak go włączyłeś?
<drakalen> nie pamietam : D
<Vorbis^> >.>
<Vorbis^> to zrób tak samo tylko stop zamiast start
<Vorbis^> tak obstawiam
<drakalen> oo
<drakalen> teraz tylko znajde poradnik w ktorym wlaczylem monitor mode...
<Carnophage> man airmon-ng
<Vorbis^> albo 10s w google...
<drakalen> z moim internetem 10 sekund w google?
<drakalen> hehe, zabawne
<drakalen> =.=
<drakalen> u mnie google wyskakuje 30 sekund
<drakalen> a strona z poradnikiem laduje sie 3 minuty
<drakalen> a tutaj jakby ktos wiedział, to by podał w 10 sekund
<drakalen> Carnophage: dzięki
<drakalen> Carnophage: wiesz może, czemu airodump-ng mi nie działa?
<drakalen> czy trzeba dłuzej poczekać
<Vorbis^> trzeba poczekać
<Vorbis^> i musi być ruch w sieci
<drakalen> o tej porze to pewnie kazdy porno ściąga
<drakalen> wiec pewnie bedzie ruch : p
<drakalen> i nie wiedzialem, ze linuxa tak latwo rozwalić... komenda króciutka
<Vorbis^> no windowsa też łatwo
<drakalen> tez CMD? :p
<Vorbis^> shift+del na folderze WINDOWS i gotowe
<drakalen> myslalem, ze jest zabezpieczony
<Vorbis^> w linuksie tylko z roota
<Vorbis^> zwykły użyszkodnik nic nie zrobi
<drakalen> nie tylko
<drakalen> jeszcze komenda jest "sprawdzana"
<drakalen> i kaze ci napisac to samo plus --costam------costam
<drakalen> ze jestes pewny xd
<Vorbis^> w łindołsie też ograniczony użyszkodnik nie popsuje łatwo
<Szalinski> Window$ się pisze ;)
<Vorbis^> jedynie w swoim profilu może narobić bałaganu
<drakalen> Vorbis, mam juz uruchomione 9 minut
<drakalen> i zadnej sieci nie wywaliło o.o
<Vorbis^> a że większość użyszkodników łindołsa siedzi na adminie to inna bajka
<Szalinski> Window$ to nie wiadomo jak jest zrobiony bo jest zamknięty więc do końca tak nie wiadomo czy może czy nie może... :D
<gjm> ej, chłopaki. jak można usunąć internet?
<drakalen> no musisz miec ikonke "Internet Explorer"
<gjm> bo usunąłem z pulpitu ale dalej jest
<drakalen> to jest cały internet
<Szalinski> gjm: cały ? to tylko chińscy hakerzy wiedzą :D
<drakalen> no i usuwasz
<drakalen> i nie ma
<drakalen> :C
<drakalen> dziwne, pewnie nie masz administratora na PC :P
<gjm> e, to nawet śmieszne nie było
<drakalen> Vorbis^: http://wklej.org/id/687809/
<drakalen> jestem mistrzem sucharów
<drakalen> moje żarty są zbyt głebokie, by moglo zrozumiec je szersze grono odbiorców
<Enlik> ^ suchar
<drakalen> Oh rly?
<drakalen> Szybko na to wpadłeś
<gjm> drakalen: fajnie, tylko co z tego (mówię o wklejce)
<drakalen> Vorbis^ - mam miec monitor mode, zeby wyszukiwac sieci?
<gjm> twoja karta w ogóle jest obsługiwana?
<Vorbis^> chyba tak
<drakalen> nie wiem
<Vorbis^> w tych wszystkich tutkach nie wyłączają monitor mode
<drakalen> raczej tak :P
<gjm> raczej sraczej, sprawdź
<Szalinski> gjm: co się dzieje?
<gjm> np. mój intel 5100 nie
<gjm> Szalinski: co co?
<Szalinski> gjm: agresja ci się włączyła...
<gjm> to ty mnie nie znasz
<Szalinski> jak cie wnerwiłem to przepraszam ...
<gjm> o co ci chodzi?
<gjm> drakalen: co ty chcesz w ogóle zrobić, bo nie śledzę od początku
<drakalen> wiec tak
<drakalen> znalazlem moją karte
<drakalen> na liscie kompatybilnych
<drakalen> ale z dopiskiem "B" i z dopiskiem "L"
<drakalen> czyli mam karte RTL8187
<drakalen> a tutaj są tylko RTL8187B/L
<drakalen> i sa kompatybilne pod linuxem
<drakalen> wiec moja raczej też
<drakalen> co chce zrobic? chcę przeskanować sieci
<gjm> przeskanować tzn.?
<drakalen> komendą airodump-ng wlan0
<drakalen> czyli wykryć adresy MAC routerów itp
<Vorbis^> nie nie
<gjm> nie no
<gjm> idę
<gjm> stąd
<drakalen> ?
<Vorbis^> airodumpem sie łapie pakiety
<Vorbis^> i zapisuje do pliku
<drakalen> że co? o.o
<drakalen> a nie przypadkiem takie cos jak na czarnym okienku
<drakalen> http://hack.pl/forum/linux/7462-aircrack-ng-jak-atakowac-krok-po-kroku-wep.html
<drakalen> w tym poradniku?
<drakalen> te BSSID, rodzaje zabezpieczeń itp
<Vorbis^> hmm
<Vorbis^> a no tak
<drakalen> no i 10 minut
<drakalen> i nic mi nie wyskoczyło
<drakalen> :\
<Vorbis^> może nie masz żadnych sieci?
<drakalen> mam.
<drakalen> linux wykrywa je
<gjm> "czarne okienko" made my day
<drakalen> gjm nie czepiaj sie
<Vorbis^> a airmon nie wywalił błędu?
<drakalen> wiem ze to CMD
<gjm> ta, cmd
<gjm> drakalen: ty na windowsie tego aircrack'a używasz czy co?
<drakalen> ne
<drakalen> nie
<drakalen> teraz na linuxie
<drakalen> w terminalu
<gjm> brawo
<drakalen> ale w poradniku jest zdjecie z "czarnego okienka"
<drakalen> sprawdz sobie najpierw link a nie komentujesz =.=
<gjm> morda
<drakalen> -.-
<gjm> iwlistem se przeskanuj
<drakalen> bede nim mial adresy MAC?
<gjm> sprawdź ;f
<Vorbis^> gjm może network manager przeszkadza?
<gjm> albo
<gjm> właśnie
<gjm> tak to jest jak się nie czyta manuali
<gjm> avahi-daemon
<gjm> networkmanager itp. do wywalenia
<gjm> tzn. zabić
<drakalen> co to za komenda
<drakalen> avahi-daemon
<drakalen> bo juz mnie raz wkręcili...
<gjm> man avahi-daemon
<drakalen> Daemon already running on PID 693
<Vorbis^> drakalen: pokaż co pokazał airmon
<Vorbis^> jak włączałeś monitorowanie
<gjm> nie, ja nie zamierzam pomagać kompletnym ignorantom
<drakalen> nie mam zadnego airmon
<drakalen> czemu wedlug ciebie jestem ignorantem?
<gjm> bo nie umiesz sam podstawowych informacji znaleźć
<drakalen> Ehhh
<drakalen> moge sie zalozyc
<gjm> i sie o byle gówno pytasz
<drakalen> ze z moim netem
<drakalen> bys sie zapytal o cos
<drakalen> zamiast na google szukac
<drakalen> prosze bardzo
<gjm> hahaha
<gjm> przegrałeś
<drakalen> ustaw sobie download 2,6 kb/sec
<drakalen> wtedy pogadamy
<drakalen> =.=
<gjm> jak mi utną neta to mam avg 1kb
<gjm> to wtedy ssh i z shella internetuję
<gjm> links ftw
<drakalen> jaka jest roznica miedzy Zablokuj a Ignoruj na XChat?
<maria1> darkalen: jak powiesz mi, czego potrzebujesz z netu, mogę Ci poszukać. Akurat net mi działa :)
<drakalen> Vorbis^: kontynuujmy, mam "zabić" ten menadzer?
<drakalen> marial: thanks
<Vorbis^> drakalen: pokaż co pokazał airmon jak włączyłeś monitorowanie
<drakalen> Vorbis^: nie mam zadnego "Airmona"
<drakalen> Vorbis^: chyba ze to jakis slang, i zaraz gjm bedzie sie nabijał ze nie znam...
<gjm> airmon-ng
<drakalen> thx
<Vorbis^> jezu nie patrzysz sie co wpisujesz?
<gjm> 20:50 < drakalen> czemu wedlug ciebie jestem ignorantem?
<drakalen> wiec tak, mam interfejs "wlan0" chipset "RTL8187" i sterownik "r8187"
<drakalen> <gjm> bo nie umiesz sam podstawowych informacji znaleźć
<Vorbis^> wszystko co wypluło pokaż
<drakalen> to wszystko
<Vorbis^> a właściwie to co pod PID i Name
<drakalen> mam wlaczone "airodump" i "airmon" pokazuje tylko chipset, interfejs i sterowniki
<drakalen> Vorbis^: jakies sugestie?
<drakalen> zyjesz? :E
<Vorbis^> nie mam już czasu
<Vorbis^> EOT
<drakalen> aha....
<Vorbis^> męcz kogoś innego
<dweller> drakalen: przecież masz na google obsługę aircracka
<drakalen> dweller: ale "im" wyszukuje sieci, a mi nie... nie wiem czemu
<drakalen> dobra robie reset
<drakalen> moze cos mojej karcie odbiło
<dweller> widać sterownik karty nie obsługuje trybu monitorowania
<drakalen> to skąd mam wziąć prawidłowy sterownik
<CXIV> Ubuntu 10.04 point release'y poprawiają tylko bugi czy dodają też update'y?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: 777 to aż za mocno otwarte, nadal zwraca 403
<gjm> drakalen: z nienacka, zawracasz tyłek. use google
<dweller> drakalen: kup inną kartę
<drakalen> dweller: ta moze jeszcze ją zastąpie w laptopie...
<CXIV> Powiecie mi? :D
<drakalen> i akurat znalazlem stery
<BlessJah> jacekowski: o ile www-data nie jest w grupie users, to niewiele mogę (na przykład dać chown na grupę www-data)
<drakalen> ale zapomnialem napisac ze mam...
<jacekowski> chmod 777
<jacekowski> a pliki z haslami i wszystkim utworzyles?
<kklimonda> (zamiast gdybać zajrzyjcie w logi ;))
<BlessJah> tak, wszystko potworzone jest
<jacekowski> [Sun Feb 12 22:07:11 2012] [error] [client 81.190.221.159] (2)No such file or directory: Failed to load the AuthzSVNAccessFile: Can't open file '/home/blessjah/svn/access': No such file or directory
<BlessJah> co ma być w tamtym pliku?
<jacekowski> standardowy plik access w standardowym svnowym formacie
<jacekowski> chyba ze ci to wylaczyc
<jacekowski> ale to jakbys chcial jakies listy kontroli dostepu
<jacekowski> bo tak normalnie to masz r/o dla kazdego i r/w dla tych co maja haslo
<BlessJah> standardowy access mi utworzyło w ~/svn/repo/test/conf/authz
<jacekowski> no to skopiuj go
<BlessJah> skopiowałem, 403
<dweller> drakalen: przecież wymiana wifi w laptopie to 3 minuty góra :D
<jacekowski> dweller: nie w kazdym
<drakalen> dweller: nie byl rozkrecany nigdy, więc nie będzie :P
<jacekowski> drakalen: ale to nie jest az tak skomplikowane
<jacekowski> tylko sie trzeba upewnic czy pod klawiatura czy pod laptopem
<jacekowski> BlessJah: masz poprawilem ci
<BlessJah> co poprawiłeś?
<jacekowski> plika
<BlessJah> widzę
<BlessJah> HTTP request sent, awaiting response... 403 Forbidden
<BlessJah> 2012-02-12 22:17:14 ERROR 403: Forbidden.
<BlessJah> nie ma
<jacekowski> https://svn.blessjah.jacekowski.org/test/
<jacekowski> works for me
<BlessJah> ok, działa
<BlessJah> dopisałeś [/] * = r, tak?
<drakalen> omfg... nawet sterowników tutaj nie potrafie wgrać
<jacekowski> tak
<BlessJah> ok
<drakalen> no ale cóż, dzięki gjm rezygnuje z linuxa
<jacekowski> poczytaj sobie o formacie tego pliku
<drakalen> zegnam
<jacekowski> a wlasnie
<jacekowski> przypomnialo mi si
<BlessJah> jacekowski: na razie muszę ogarnąć jakie pliki i gdzie muszę ogarnąć
<jacekowski> dns tunneling sobie musze w koncu zrobic
<BlessJah> a co jest z certyfikatem?
<gjm> "dzięki gjm rezygnuje z linuxa" najmilsze słowa jakie w życiu przeczytałem
<BlessJah> pozwalają na dwie kropki? bo mi krzyczy i wget i opera
<jacekowski> nie pozwalaja jak widac
<jacekowski> wywale ta .
<BlessJah> bj_svn daj
<BlessJah> albo bsvn
<BlessJah> żeby za długie nie było
<jacekowski> bj wyglada jak blowjob
<BlessJah> bsvn
<jacekowski> masz bsvn
<BlessJah> dzięki
<qermit> svn?
<qermit> brrr
<qermit> dlaczego nie git albo merkurial
<BlessJah> qermit: grupa studentów ma to ogarnąć
<BlessJah> windowsiarzy
<qermit> git jest łatwiejszy
<BlessJah> nie jest
<qermit> i jest też na windowsie
<qermit> jest
<BlessJah> nie będę się spierał
<tajwanuser> na allegro nie moge podac adresu krotszego niz 2 znaki
<tajwanuser> mieszkam w miejscowosci na tyle malej, ze nie mam ulic, a moj numer domu jest jednocyfrowy
<tajwanuser> :D
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: 'numer 6'
<tajwanuser> 08
<tajwanuser> ;)
<BlessJah> albo wymyśl sobie mieszkanie, jak w bloku
<BlessJah> duży pokój :D
<tajwanuser> :D
<tajwanuser> wczesniej mialem brak 8
<jacekowski> qermit: bo git obsysa
<tajwanuser> ale sprzedajacy mi opozniali wysylke
<jacekowski> qermit: a z mercurialem nie chce mi sie bawic
<Szalinski> tak ważne żeby cię znaleźli tylko to się liczy jeszcze mozę być namiar w google map :D
<tajwanuser> i wysylali maila z pytaniem o adres
<BlessJah> tajwanuser: w sumie, mieszkasz na ulicy Głównej
<tajwanuser> w sumie
<Skrzyp> Bu!
<Skrzyp> Jak sprawdzić rozmiar aktualnej konsoli?
<Skrzyp> W sensie linie i kolumny
<BlessJah> $ echo $LINES x $COLUMNS
<BlessJah> 53 x 97
 * Enlik właśnie komplikuje gita
<Skrzyp> x
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: hey
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: kup sy kley
<Wizard> :S
<Dreadlish> [dreadlish@kacer ~]$ echo $LINES x $COLUMNS
<Dreadlish> 24 x 80
<Wizard> dobry wieczór, leszcze
<Skrzyp> aa... bo w irssi siedzę, to nie zwraca
<tajwanuser> 22x80
<Dreadlish> Wizard: o/
<Dreadlish> powinno być kolumny x wiersze
<Dreadlish> ale nic
<BlessJah> Dreadlish: chodzi o koncept
<Skrzyp> 64 x 160
<Skrzyp> hehe
<Wizard> u mnie działa
<Skrzyp> to jest takie konsolowe full hd
<Wizard> pytanie, czy każda powłoka to dostarcza?
<Dreadlish> hmm
<Wizard> bo jeśli nie, to musisz kodami vt100 się bawić
<jacekowski> kazda
<Skrzyp> można oglądać filmy w -vo caca
<Wizard> jacekowski, luz
<Dreadlish> ksh
<Skrzyp> Wizard: nie strasz, raz tak wywaliłem pół VTków
<Dreadlish> $ echo $LINES x $COLUMNS
<Dreadlish> x
<tajwanuser> 46 x 198
<Dreadlish> tcsh wywala, że nie ma
<BlessJah> teraz będą szpanować
<tajwanuser> 1600x900 w lapku;)
<Skrzyp> BlessJah: niech ktoś puści jakiś film na libcaca i da screena
<Dreadlish> zsh pokazuje ok
<Dreadlish> tajwanuser: a tu o rozmiar konsoli chodzi.
<Dreadlish> na tty mam 160x50
<tajwanuser> Dreadlish: tak przy okazji sie pochwalilem
<tajwanuser> :P
<Skrzyp> tajwanuser: ja mam najbardziej egzotyvzny w lapku
<Skrzyp> 1366x768
<Dreadlish> pff
<Dreadlish> 16:9 normalka
<Dreadlish> żadna egzotyka
<Dreadlish> ;D
<tajwanuser> ja wlasnie specjalnie bralem wieksza
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: A W VESIE NI MO
<Wizard> o boże
<Dreadlish> na pc - chyba duży będzie na 2560x1024
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: bo vesa 4:3
<Skrzyp> i się frejmbafer rozjeżdża
<tajwanuser> 2560x1600 byloby fajne
<Skrzyp> a jak robię KMS, to się gryzie z fglrx'ami
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: NO WOF SZERLOK JAKA DZIWNOŚĆ
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: NIE POWINNO TAK BYĆ
<Dreadlish> co nie powinno?
<Dreadlish> że fglrx nie ma kmsu?
<Skrzyp> no
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: TO TWÓJ PROBLEM
<Dreadlish> tyle ci powie amd :)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: dlatego chyba przy najbliższej okazju kupię grzejnika
<Dreadlish> ty lepiej pieniądza szukaj, żeby ten rozjeżdżający się fb odzyskać
<Wizard> heh
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: dzwoniłem do pieniądza, nie odbiera
<Wizard> nigdy bym nie kupił z własnej woli amd :]
<Skrzyp> dziad jeden ;/
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: to masz problem :)
<Dreadlish> Wizard: nie jestem taki bogaty ;p
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: nie wkurw^Hzaj mnie
<Skrzyp> Mi trza na razie coś, coby wykopywało klientów z routera -.-
<Skrzyp> łyndołsowych
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: hmm.. skrzynka bezpieczników?
<Skrzyp> nie...
<BlessJah> Wizard: bo?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: chodzi o to, żeby router, internety i ustawienia były bez zmian
<Wizard> BlessJah, bo tak!
<Skrzyp> Wizard: http://nonsensopedia.wikia.com/wiki/Bo_tak
<Szalinski> Wizard: co polecasz ?
<Wizard> czekałem, aż ktoś wklei
<Wizard> Szalinski, polecam Herkulesa z zielonym monitorem
<Szalinski> zielony jest ok :)
<Skrzyp> Wizard: nie, lepsza MDA z bursztynowym
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> zielony jest kewl
<Szalinski> a tak serio gdybym miał coś kupić do 500 ?
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: ja ostatnio wyjąłem 9660GS za 150zł
<Skrzyp> na giełdzie
<Dreadlish> nie 9660gs
<Dreadlish> tylko 9600gs
<Skrzyp> więc spokojnie poszalejesz za 200zł nawet
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: a kij pierun
<Dreadlish> nie kij pierun
<Szalinski> no fakt ...
<Dreadlish> tylo tak
<Skrzyp> ważne, że 96*0G*
<Dreadlish> po burżuju - gtx460
<Dreadlish> albo gtx560 ti
<Dreadlish> po nieburżuju hd6850
<Dreadlish> albo hd5770
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: może od razu 580?
<Szalinski> a testował ktoś coś optymalnie najnowszego kompatybilnego z Linuksem ?
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: i hd7970?
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: STFU.
<Dreadlish> bo sie w rozmowe wcinasz
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: z nvków każdy działa, z radków (raczej) tak
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: bo po to są yrce!
<Dreadlish> do 6k zrobili już drivery
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: żebyś mi się wcinał w rozmowę, gdy gówno z resztą wiesz?
<Szalinski> a płyta i procek jaki ?
<Dreadlish> Szalinski: intel, czy amd?
<Szalinski> rany co dzisiaj za emocje
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: do ilu
<Skrzyp> i7 bierz, jak stać waćpana
<Szalinski> no to ok grafa do 200 to powiedzmy do hmm 600 ?
 * Dreadlish parsknął z 2 powyższych wypowiedzi.
<Dreadlish> 1.
<gjm> Dreadlish jest geję
<Dreadlish> za 200zł porządnej grafiki nie kupisz
<Dreadlish> 2.
<gjm> j.w.
<Dreadlish> i7 to wydatek spokojnie 1k na płytę z prockiem
<Dreadlish> 3. gjm to gej i słucha dapstepe
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: *jak go stać*
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: i co ty się tak na dapstepy uwziąłeś
<Dreadlish> tylko mówie
<Szalinski> to czy stać czy nie jest względne ... sa banki i  takei tam teraz liczy się dobry wybór stąd pytania ... : .
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: na websdrze masz to samo, tylko naturalnie
<Dreadlish> na websdrze mam ucinane poniżej 100hz
<Dreadlish> to nie posunie suba :)
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: ja to wczoraj w nocy słuchałem
<Wizard> Dreadlish, co cię dzisiaj ugryzło? albo ew. nie ugryzło?
<Skrzyp> to jak widzę interfejs, to normalnie mózg rozje^Hwalony
<Dreadlish> Wizard: pogoda, wczorejszy dzień, jutrzejszy dzień
<Szalinski> pogoda taka :D
<Skrzyp> Wizard: ferie mu się skończyły...
<Skrzyp> ...a mnie zaczęły
<Szalinski> dzisiaj maiłem 2 awantury z byle czego lol
<Wizard> niech się cieszy, że mu matka pierze i jeść daje
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: e tam
<Dreadlish> Skrzyp: naprawdę tak trudno ustawić modulacje fali i poszukać częstotliwości, gdzie kto gada?
<Dreadlish> Wizard: i się na nim wyżywa jak wróci z roboty, nie pierze ona - sam sobie robi, obiad zrobi babka.
<Skrzyp> Dreadlish: jak się ma do czynienia z "radjologjom" na poziomie "for dummies", to tak
<Szalinski> fajne te radiostacje można słuchać telefonów bezprzewodowych i komórkowych :F
<Dreadlish> normalnie tylko wziąć siekierę i pójść się zarżnąć
<Dreadlish> a ide
<Szalinski> Dreadlish: siekierką to trudne i bolesne :(
<Szalinski> co innego miecz samurajski ....
<Szalinski> chociaż najlepszy jest wazikaszi ;d
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: e, nie, lepiej iść się umyć i zatkać wentylację
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: japoniec z 4chana się znalazł
<Szalinski> Skrzyp: no nie lepiej bo co to za śmeirć bez sensu a tak honorowe sepuku to jest coś
<Wizard> Szalinski, chyba łakizaszi
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: se puku to się ty, w głowę
<Szalinski> Skrzyp: wyobraź sobie że jednak dusza istnieje idziesz do baru umarlaków i przy jakim stoliku siąsziesz... :D
<Szalinski> siadasz*
<Skrzyp> Szalinski: przy barze, na rezerwacji -.-
<Szalinski> Skrzyp: rezerwacje mają tylko kapłani : F
<Wizard> Szalinski, coś ty za jeden w ogóle?
<gjm> Wizard: Blondyn ;x
<gjm> wylęgarnia trollów
<Skrzyp> o_o
<Wizard> musicie tak te nicki zmieniać?
<Wizard> gjm, o/
<BlessJah> trudniej ich wtedy kickować
<Skrzyp> gjm: wylęgarnia to jest na forum, tu są mapy treningowe
<gjm> Wizard: najpierw kick, później przywitanie? ;f
<Blondyn> trening czyni mistrza :D
<Skrzyp> Blondyn: miszcza
<Wizard> żeby już nie wrzało
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<gjm> gem, set, mecz
<Skrzyp> ścina
<Blondyn> Skrzyp: łakizaszi?
<tajwanuser> zaczalem sluchac slonia
<tajwanuser> ;|
<Skrzyp> Blondyn: nie znam gościa
<qermit> Przekliniak: ping
<Przekliniak> pong
<qermit> dobra, po napisaniu inżynierki się tym zajmę
<Blondyn> qermit: na jaki temat inżynierka?
<CXIV> Mam delay w menu w XFCE 4.8
<CXIV> I nie wiem jak to naprawić.
<Blondyn> CXIV: delay?
<CXIV> Opóźnienie
<dweller> laga
<Wizard> qermit, ja tak powtarzam od ponad roku :|
<Skrzyp> laga ma, cziter jeden
<CXIV> Compiz wywalony , efekty wyłączone.
<Skrzyp> aah! zara będzie piekło zależności
<Skrzyp> jeden pakiet zarobił timeouta i się nie pobrał
<gjm> jaka ładna polszczyzna
<gjm> "zrobił timeouta"
<Enlik> made'nął
<dweller> Skrzyp: arch zabezpiecza Cię przed takim wypadkiem i wywala od razu cały system
<Skrzyp> dweller: :P
<Skrzyp> dweller: ja mam d-biana
<Skrzyp> na tej maszynie
<Wizard> mhm
<Wizard> fajnie
<Skrzyp> mam nadzieję, że go dociągnie pod koniec
<Wizard> co ty
<Wizard> pójdzie na dno
<Wizard> a ty pół nocy spędzisz z apt-get -f install
<Skrzyp> bo spore zamówienie poszło
<Wizard> to -f to chyba skrót od -f*ck
<Skrzyp> Wizard: e, to było tylko libaa
<Skrzyp> więc co najwyżej wywali po drodze cowsay'a, figleta i parę takich
<Enlik> tylko nie cowsaya!
<Wizard> dobranoc!
<Enlik> żegnaj, Wizardzie
<Skrzyp> Enlik: śnaprawi
<Enlik> no to dobrze
<Skrzyp> łoo, nie wywaliło się
<m477_> ale sie nawalilem
<Skrzyp> m477_: aśnabeaem?
<ubuntu> witam
<Skrzyp> 1st
<m477__>  2st
<Blondyn> 3st
<Blondyn> co znaczy st ?
<drakalen> witajcie
<Blondyn> :D
<drakalen> kto mi powie, jak mogę wgrac "z powrotem" mbrsda.bak, zeby bootował się windows7?
<kklimonda> drakalen: najłatwiej będzie odpalić system z płyty instalacyjnej Windows, wybrać rescue
<kklimonda> potem w konsoli wpisać fixmbr
<drakalen> nie mam jej, dlatego zrobilem backup mbrsda.bak
<kklimonda> drakalen: jeżeli mbrsda.bak to kopia pierwszych 512 bajtów /dev/sda to możesz spróbować dd if=mbrsda.bak of=/dev/sda
<kklimonda> ale ja bym się upewnił, że mam dobry backup przed robieniem tego
<drakalen> mam dobry, 512 bajtów dokładnie
<drakalen> i jest to mój backup robiony przedwczoraj
<drakalen> skopiowało
<drakalen> więc, wywalilem GRUB z bootowania?
<kklimonda> tak
<qermit> drakalen: grub4dos
<drakalen> dzięki za pomoc
<qermit> tfu
<drakalen> co grub4dos?
<qermit> neogrub
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> neobcd sobie zainstaluj
<qermit> pod windowsem
<drakalen> po co, usuwam linucha
<drakalen> a neobcd mam chyba, ale nie umiem go obslugiwać
<drakalen> same komendy tam są :P
<foreste_> archlinux
<drakalen> co archlinux?
<foreste_> o
<foreste_> samo wkleilo
<qermit> mówiłem już coś o słowach na a
<drakalen> heh :D
<foreste_> ma ktos moze pulse audio ?
<qermit> mam na nie takie słowo na a
<foreste_> samo sie wkleilo
<drakalen> qermit: o co ci chodzi?
<kklimonda> foreste_: ja mam
<foreste_> mam dziwny problem
<foreste_> startuje kde
<foreste_> mam pulpietc
<foreste_> i brakuje kmix i kilku ikonek obok zxegara
<foreste_> mija ok 8 sek i dopiero pokazuje sie
<foreste_> a przez te 8 sec pulpit zaraza sie
<drakalen> za duzo o 8 sekund dla ciebie? :P
<foreste_> zamraza *
<drakalen> aha
<drakalen> :P
<drakalen> dziwne bardzo
<drakalen> czy mogę sformatować partycję linuxa przez typowy windowsowy menadzer dysków?
<kklimonda> tak
<drakalen> bedzie go widział? o.o
<drakalen> ją*
<foreste_> ]http://forum.suse.pl/index.php?topic=24279.0 cos takiego
<foreste_> tylko ze na archu
<kklimonda> foreste_: kurde, jak masz pytania o archa to idź na kanał archa
<foreste_> pytam sie
<kklimonda> foreste_: no ale wiesz, że to jest zły kanał
<foreste_> a oni mowia tylko wiki.archlinux
<drakalen> fajnie sie pisało, dzięki za wszelką pomoc związaną z linuxem i wgl. nie spodziewalem sie takiego dobrego community
<drakalen> cya all :]
<foreste_> maja racje czesciowo
<foreste_> ale nie wszystko tam jest
<foreste_> cala noc meczylem z jednym plikiem
<foreste_> mtab niechcial sie generowac
<foreste_> poczytal byl forum archlinux.pl
<foreste_> ale ktos wywalil forum
<foreste_> jest nowe ale malo tematow
<foreste_> max 50
<foreste_> moze mniej
<foreste_> a wiki.archlinux.pl zamkniete
<foreste_>  sa tylko szczatki tej wiki
<foreste_> na innym adresie
<kklimonda> foreste_: poczytaj na angielskiej wersji
<foreste_> to czytam
<foreste_> arch ma duzu pluus
<foreste_> aur :)
<CXIV> Jak włącze instalacje z dysku z /TMP to później instalator mi wywali te pliki jak będę chciał zainstalować na tą partycję z instalatorem w TMP?
<kklimonda> jeszcze raz, powoli a składnie
<CXIV> Zamontuje sobie image lubuntu w tmp
<CXIV> I ustawie w GRUB2
<Skrzyp> E, sprawę mam
<Skrzyp> Mam 2 jądra w systemie
<CXIV> I pytam czy instalator mi wywali pliki z tmp gdzie jest obraz gdy będę chciał zainstalować na tą samą partycję
<Skrzyp> I na jednym, Xorg wyświetla wszystko normalnie
<Skrzyp> A na drugim, tylko 8bpp
<Skrzyp> Driver nouveau, karta... może lepiej nie będe mówił :P
<foreste_> geforce 2 ? :>
<CXIV> Jak mam obraz na sda6 to wpisać set root=(hd0,6)?
<Skrzyp> foreste_: nie, Riva TNT2
<Skrzyp> =.=
<CXIV> Dzięki za pomoc...
<qermit> rivatnt2 daje obraz fullhd
<foreste_> fajna nazwa ;d
<foreste_> tnt to dynamid xd
<qermit> noł szit szerlok
<kklimonda> CXIV: (hd0,5)
<CXIV> kklimonda Czemuż tak?
<kklimonda> CXIV: bo grub liczy od zera
<CXIV> Faktycznie :D
<CXIV> Dzięki :)
<CXIV> kklimonda Gorzej jak instalator mi wywali obraz z tmp
<CXIV> Time to test :D
<CXIV> http://paste.ubuntu.com/839837/ Zrobiłem dokładnie tak i pisze mi że muszę pierwsze wczytać kernel
<CXIV> Jest napisane :)
<Skrzyp> kklimonda: może ty wiesz?
<Skrzyp> CXIV: nie, bo pisze
<CXIV> OK :D
<Skrzyp> obraz jest odświeżany na monitorze 60 razy na sekundę
<Skrzyp> więc pisze
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-04
<ftpd> Cze.
<ftpd> jacekowski, Aleś lamus, żeś się nie odezwał.
<jacekowski> teraz zauwazylem
<jacekowski> PSI zostalo w domu zalaczone
<jacekowski> i pisales do domu
<ftpd> Lol.
<ftpd> Pisałem na to, co mi kazałeś.
<ftpd> Jak Ci się event podobał?
<jacekowski> no dobry jid byl
<jacekowski> ale wiadomosci szly do jedynego podlaczonego klienta czyli tego w domu
<jacekowski> no podobal sie
<jacekowski> chociaz na main track jakos bylo ciekawiej w zeszlym roku
<jacekowski> keynotes*
<ftpd> Na mnie wrażenie zrobiła prezentacja Rastermana o e17. Poszedłem jako wypełniacz czasu.
<jacekowski> chcialem pojsc na sambe4
<jacekowski> ale nie dalo rady
<jacekowski> bo o 4 rano skonczylem pic w absynth barze
<ftpd> Ja piatek/sobota dopijalem sie jeszcze w hotelu i poszedlem spac 4:30, sobota/niedziela - 5:10.
<ftpd> A 9:30 sniadanko.
<ftpd> Też dziś rano na openstacka chciałem iść.
<klakier> witam
<jacekowski> ale spotkalem dzisiaj tych ludzi co z nimi pilem wczoraj
<jacekowski> i ich bardziej to zmeczylo
<ftpd> W piątek Delirium, wczoraj Toone i Delirium.
<jacekowski> no ja w delirium bylem ale tym absyntowym
<jacekowski> piwnym najpierw ale sie przenieslismy
<jacekowski> a o e17
<jacekowski> slyszalem ze w koncu jest wersja "stabilna"
<klakier> sauce or didn't happen
<jacekowski> po 10 latach
<klakier> albo inaczej, czy po prostu wydali wersję 1.0 czy faktycznie jest stabilna?
<ftpd> Podobno jest.
<ftpd> Dziś mieli slajd o e18 "stable release every two decades".
<ftpd> I w ogóle mega dystans i świetne prowadzenie. Raster jest dobrym showmanem.
<jacekowski> widziales secureboot?
<ftpd> Aż mnie naszło na postaiwnie wirtualki z tym. Chociaż na emulowanej karcie to te ich super e-biblioteki do grafiki nie będą działać doskonale. Chociaż R. mówił, że na pentium n jakimś starym odpalał (nie wiem, z jaką grafiką, ale wtedy nie było dobrych) i wporzo.
<ftpd> Ten o 16:00 dziś? Nie, nie chciało mi się do K szorować, byłem w Chavanne wtedy między jednym a drugim openstackiem.
<jacekowski> e17 jesli chodzi o optymalizacje to wymiatalo
<qermit> rasbpery pi może wszystko https://plus.google.com/u/0/112188920674787719023/posts/ATaPVxYmEPG
<Wizard> I jest słabe.
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej hej
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<Wizard> Jak sprawy?
<bastetmilo> no, nadal jeatem bezrobotna
<bastetmilo> i nie zanosi sie zeby bylo inaczej
<jacekowski> a co sie stalo
<Wizard> bastetmilo: :(
<sysek> :)
<Wizard> Cześć, sysek.
<gjm> Cześć, gjm.
<sysek> czesc Wizard
<Wizard> gjm: Autyzm?
<Wizard> Wychodzi mi na to, że jeszcze żadna firma nie wyprodukowała laptopa dla mnie :(
<Wizard> Znaczy HP wyprodukowało, ale ja nie chcę HP.
<bastetmilo> slusznie :)
<gjm> I masz rację.
<pokrak> jeloł po wiekach nieobecności
<gjm> grin
<Wizard> Cześć, pokrak.
<pokrak> jeloł Wizard
<pokrak> szukam jakiedoś dobrego opisu o projektowaniu cdn
<Wizard> Ciąg dalszy nastąpi?
<pokrak> Content delivery network
<pokrak> i eszcze jak pozniej nginx jako reverse proxy na tym ozenic load balancing itp :D
<jacekowski> Wizard: zareason
<jacekowski> Wizard: linuxowe laptopy robia
<Wizard> Nie chodzi mi o system, bo jeszcze umiem Ubuntu postawić, tylko o sprzęt.
<pokrak> nie brac samsungo bo linux go psuje :D
<Wizard> Myślałem o Samsungu właśnie.
<jacekowski> samsungi linux brickuje
<Wizard> Piszo, że tylko jak się UEFI używa.
<jacekowski> no a sprzet sobie zobacz zareason
<Wizard> Z resztą nie wiem - nic nie kupię.
<jacekowski> Wizard: nom, te laptopy maja uefi
<Wizard> Kończę studia, po co mi komputer?
<jacekowski> Wizard: http://zareason.com/shop/Laptops/
<Wizard> W pracy mi dali laptopa z pieprzonym windows 7, używać się tego nie da.
<Wizard> Ludzie gadali, jaki fajny, jaki super, szybko działa. To ja wolę nie wiedzieć jak działali poprzednicy.
<Wizard> Bo to się w pale nie mieści.
<jacekowski> vista dzialala slabo
<jacekowski> dlatego zachwalaja 7
<jacekowski> ale 7 dziala dosyc szybko
<jacekowski> i bootuje sie szybciej niz ubuntu na tym samym sprzecie
<gjm> Przy Viście 7 to demon szybkości.
<Stirlitz> jacekowski, na dellu ubuntu sie szybciej bootuje
<Stirlitz> Wizard, dell z grafiką intela, działa wszystko otb
<pokrak> 8 jest szybsza od 7 j
<jacekowski> bo sprzet jest szybszy
<Wizard> Nie wiem, mam wrażenie, że Windows jest naprawdę strasznym gównem. Nie wyobrażam sobie wykonywania na tym poważnej pracy.
<Wizard> (Bo to co robię w pracy poważne w żaden sposób nie jest)
<sysek> zief
<sysek> kurcze, chcialbym sie nauczyc administrowac siecia :o
<Stirlitz> w poniedziałek? bez sensu
<sysek> nie ma sensu kupowac kredensu
<sysek> nie no, chcialbym to wszystko poznac, ale nie wiem od czego zacazc
<Wizard> sysek: Co masz na myśli?
<Wizard> Najlepiej od początku: TCP/IP i jakieś podstawowe usługi :>
<sysek> Wizard: a moze kupie sobie jakas ksiazke na ten temat ?
<Wizard> "Sieci komputerowe" Tannenbauma.
<Wizard> Świetna podkładka pod monitor.
<Wizard> I też świetna do koszenia studentów.
<gjm> Craig Hunt - TCP/IP Network Administration
<zelas> witam, mam problem z konwertowaniem filmów, używam avidemux i wycialem dzwiek. Zapisalem to w AVI a youtube nie rozpoznalo formatu i filmik na yt nie dziala.
<zelas> zapisalem to teraz w mkv, ale juz pisze, ze nie rozpoznano formatu. Jakies dobre rady, żeby to dostosować?
<ChaosEngine> jacekowski: z upnp masz rację ale widzę u siebie że działa o wiele lepiej niż samba (wydajność większa i mniejsze obciążenie CPU)
<ChaosEngine> bry, BTW
<ChaosEngine> zelas: jakiego kodeka wideo używasz?
<tajwanuser> fak
<tajwanuser> niedlugo walentynki
<tajwanuser> trzeba by cos dziewczynie kupic
<zelas> problem jest taki ze to mkv h.264 i tylko wywalilem dzwiek
<zelas> praktycznie instantowo sie zapisalo
<zelas> W domu montuje material na windzie chcialem wrzucic, niestety okazalo sie ze mialem na 1% glosnsci muzyke z prawami autorskimi i chce je wywalic
<ChaosEngine> wale-w-tynki
<zelas> tylko ładowanie filmikow na asymetrycznym  łaczu trwa mln lat swietlnych
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: ale upnp jest tylko w jedna strone
<tajwanuser> kurde... kupic jej prezent czy pojechac  na narty
<ChaosEngine> zelas: youtube ma chyba jakiś przewodnik/help jakie formaty wrzucać
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: i nadaje sie tylko do streamowania
<jacekowski> ChaosEngine: samba to sieciowy system plikow, upnp to gowno do streamowania wideo
<ChaosEngine> jacekowski: wiem, ale nadal jest wydajniejsze, widzę po tym co server robi. patrz - nudzi się
<zelas> no tak tylko mkv da sie wrzucic bo to robilem wczoraj
<zelas> no nic poczekam jeszcze 20 minut zobaczymy czy przetworza
<jacekowski> to rownie dobrze mozna FTP uzywac
<jacekowski> serwer tez sie bedzie nudzil
<ChaosEngine> zelas: http://bit.ly/WJnyYV
<zelas> no tak wielkie dzieki jakbym nie wiedzial.
<zelas> Jak wrzuce ten filmik w tym samym formacie pod windowsem to go przetwarza
<zelas> a pod ubuntu jest puste pole i nie mozna przetworzyc
<ChaosEngine> to dziwne
<zelas> no wlasnie tak
<zelas> helper czytalem jakie formaty rzucac najlepiej i jak tylko moge to robie flv hd
<zelas> 13 minut moze się uda przetworzyć, oby.
<ChaosEngine> mi z tego co pamietam dobrze się mp4 wrzucało
<ChaosEngine> aż sprawdzę
<zelas> dodali na yt narzedzie do wycinania muzyki, powoli wycinam na jednym filmie.
<ChaosEngine> ok, udało mi się wrzucić filmik z kamerki skonwertowany do mp4 używając chromium.
<ChaosEngine> filmik nie ma dźwięku
<pokrak> ffmpeg
<zelas> Jakim narzedziem najlepiej konwertować?
<ChaosEngine> zelas: ffmpeg, mencoder
<ChaosEngine> większość nakładek i tak korzysta z ffmpeg, teraz libav
<pokrak> ffmpegiem mozesz zgrać strumien do pliku bądz plik do strumienia mozesz przekonwertowac przekodować itp
<zelas> nie ogarniam, pisze mi, że udalo się wgrać a jak chce odtworzyć bład xD
<zelas> i co ważniejsze nie ma naruszenia praw autorskich wiec nie a dzwieku
<ChaosEngine> koniec przetwarzania?
<zelas> dobra dziala
<zelas> ciasteczka byly zwalone
<zelas> czy te inne tymczasowe pliki ;D
<zelas> dobra jeszcze chat sie posypal
<zelas> musze posprzatac troche smieci bo wgralem duzo syfu;/
<zelas> moze wydac sie glupie ale dopisalem recznie w nazwie .mkv i zlapalo
<ChaosEngine> :-)
<zelas> dobra dla potwierdzenia teori wrzuce jeszcze jeden movie, ale nastepne juz robie bez muzyki.
<yoghrt> Hej! Kupiłem laptopa który ma mały dysk SSD (24GB) i duży HDD (500GB) zastanawiam się, czy opłaca się wrzucić na niego niektóre części systemu takie jak piszą tutaj: https://bbs.archlinux.org/viewtopic.php?id=138941 czy może lepiej zostawić ten ssd windowsowi 8 bo bez niego będzie uruchamiał się strasznie długo, co więcej, wie ktoś może czy intel RST działa bez UEFI?
<Wizard> yoghrt: 1. system najlepiej trzymać na SSD, część katalogu domowego - też nie głupi pomysł. Nie znam Windows, nie wiem ile się uruchamia i od czego to zależy. Ostatnie - nie wiem.
<yoghrt> Wizard: Linux i tak uruchamia się w miarę szybko, jak dużego przyśpieszenia mogę oczekiwać jeżeli zainstaluję go na SSD?
<gjm> Odczuwalnego.
<Wizard> Ubuntu z SSD startuje w kilka sekund.
<Wizard> Zależy od dysku i innych flaków, myślę, że góra 10.
<Wizard> Ktoś ma?
<gjm> 13:54 < tadzik> koło 5-6 sekund chyba
<tadzik> witam
<tadzik> yoghrt: zainstaluj Gentoo :)
<Wizard> Cześć, tadzik.
<gjm> Hahaha.
<Wizard> Lęgną się jak muchy :)
<gjm> 13:55 < tadzik> niech gentoo zainstaluje
<gjm> 13:56 < gjm> Nie powiem mu tak bo mnie pobiją.
<gjm> (;
<BlessJah> jak ma metapaczka od kde? chodzi tylko o środowisko, bez całego syfu z kubuntu-desktop
<BlessJah> fallback do kde, jakimś cudem wszystko może działać tutaj
<matti_> kde -full?
<matti_> czy może coś w te mańke
<matti_> albo jakoś podobnie
<BlessJah> o, może być to właśnie
<BlessJah> ale zdaje się że kde-workspace dociągneło już wszystko co potrzebne
<matti_> widze kde-stanndart np
<matti_> full to chyba z całym badziewiem
<matti_> znacie jakieś fajne plazmoidy?
<kkszysiu_work> notes
<kkszysiu_work> :D
<matti_> mam ramke na zdjęcia dodatkowy pasek na aplikacje
<matti_> monitorowanie sieci ramu pracy procka temperatury temperatury karty graficznej informacje o sprzęcie o zajętości dysku
<matti_> faze księżyca oraz prognozę pogody
<matti_> podgląd kamery internetowej adres ip uptime kontrolki do capslocka i numlocka pasek z aktywnymi programami i powiadomienia poczty
<matti_> kazdy zestaw na innym wirtualnym pulpicie
<matti_> no prócz dodatkowego paska z programami które często uruchamiam
<matti_> trochę mi się znudził wygląd i szukam czegoś ciekawego z plazmoidów a jednocześnie choć trochę praktycznego
<matti_> zółtych karteczek jeszcze nie mam
<gjm> Wiesz co Ci się przyda zamiast plazmoidów i żółtych karteczek? Przecinek.
<matti_> Może nawet i kropki też by się przydały
<gjm> To swoją drogą.
<matti_> To znasz ciekawego niewymienionego plazmoida?
<gjm> Nie, nie używam KDE.
<matti_> Czego używasz XFCE?
<matti_> Czy żujesz pszczoły i terminala wyłącznie
<Wizard> matti_: Icon-only-task-manager jest wporzo :)
<Wizard> I rozumie te paski i numerki z unity.
<matti_> nie widziałem nigdy unity
<matti_> KDE jak dla mnie wydaje się najbardziej odpowiednie
<matti_> XFCE też daje radę
<gjm> Używam Openboxa.
<matti_> Wizard: ten Icon-only-task-manager to odpowiednik aktywatorów z windowsa 7?
<Wizard> Z grubsza.
<Wizard> Zawsze to wygodniejsze niż lista okien i mniej miejsca zajmuje.
<matti_> mi nigdy nie wystarczało cierpliwości by skonfigurować openboxa
<matti_> może wypróbuję
<Wizard> Hmm.. w openboksie nie ma za dużo do konfigurowania.
<matti_> muszę przyznać, że bardzo wygodnie mi się pracuję na tym KDE
<Wizard> KDE nieco słabuje.
<matti_> czarny ekran na starcie zawsze minie przerażał
<matti_> chodzi o ilość zasobów?
<Wizard> Nie, jest zwyczajnie wolne :D
<matti_> daj spokój jakiś czas temu używałem kubuntu
<matti_> gdy się przesiadłem na inny system z kde to odczułem wielką różnicę na plus
<matti_> kubuntu strasznie współpracowało wówczas z KDE
<Wizard> Hmm.. No nie wiem. Ja nie widzę różnicy. KDE wszędzie mi słabowało.
<matti_> Zainstaluj jakieś kubuntu tam to dopiero zobaczysz ociężałość
<matti_> Wizard: a co jak nie KDE?
<Wizard> No miałem Kubuntu na eeepc. Nawet wytrzymałem z miesiąc z nim ;D
<Wizard> Hmm, Unity wydaje się całkiem w porządku.
<matti_> nie wiem od samego początku trzymałem się KDE
<matti_> jeszcze KDE3.5.9
<matti_> czy może jeszcze niżej
<gjm> matti_: http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/gallery/
<gjm> Trochę moich zrzutów.
<Wizard> matti_: Ja używam KDE mniej więcej od wersji 1.2.
<bastetmilo> gjm: podziel sie tapetą z http://arturcieslak1.deviantart.com/gallery/#/d5s7l2l
<Wizard> Wiedziałem, że tyłek!
<matti_> to wiesz jak spatchować kde 2 :)
<Wizard> Wiem ;)
<Wizard> gjm: Zdjęcie dziewczyny na tapecie? Dziwne.
<gjm> bastetmilo: Link jest w komentarzach.
<gjm> Zdjęcie chłopaka nie byłoby dziwne?
<Wizard> Byłoby.
<bastetmilo> uuu, ale fajny profil
<matti_> Wizard: namówiłeś mnie do testów :)
<Wizard> matti_: Testów czego?
<matti_> Icon-only-task-manager
<gjm> Wizard: W Openboxie nie ma dużo do konfigurowania? Zdziwiłbyś się.
<Wizard> matti_: :)
 * Wizard przypomniał sobie KDE1 i znów zaczął tęsknić za nim.
<matti_> przy kompilacji wyskoczył mi taki błąd może ktoś wie o co chodzi
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/zmTj0GvW
<Wizard> Icon only task manager jest w repo.
<Wizard> Tylko nie pamiętam w jakiej paczce.
<matti_> przez pobierz plasmoid nie było ;)
<Wizard> matti_: Powinien nawet być zainstalowany domyślnie.
<matti_> nie mam tego pod Debianem
<matti_> wiem jak nazywa się ten kanał :)
<matti_> testing oczywiście
<Wizard> matti_: Nie mogę ci pomóc z Debianem :(
<matti_> mówiłeś o ubuntu?
<matti_> plasma-widget-adons pakiet z tym plasmoidem
<matti_> icon task
<marahin> * Wizard przypomniał sobie KDE1 i znów zaczął tęsknić za nim.
<marahin> pff
<marahin> ja to tęsknie za kde 3.5
<marahin> :'(
<marahin> ale w sumie, meh. To 4.9.3 wcale takie złe nie jest, jak się ładnie skonfiguruje :g
<Viperoo> Co myślicie ? http://db.tt/9wTAL1px
<matti_> od wczoraj mam ten sam zestaw ikon ;)
<Viperoo> aha ;)
<matti_> ikony mi się podobają :)
<DaZ> 4.10 4lyfe
<DaZ> https://dl.dropbox.com/u/81389607/dsdsa441gr.png
<DaZ> ojej tesz jestę fajny ;_;
<BlessJah> weechat
<BlessJah> meh
<DaZ> jest najlepszy. handluj z tym.
<BlessJah> irssi FTW!
<gjm> Tylko mIRC.
<bastetmilo> szmIRC
<Dreadlish> a może bitchx?
<Dreadlish> klient z dobrą nazwą dla niektórych ;D
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: irssi nie potrafi trzymać jednego formatu logów ;d
<BlessJah> ?
<Dreadlish> BlessJah: co theme to inny format.
<Dreadlish> co się deczko mija z celem
<mateusz> http://irssi.org/documentation/settings
<mateusz> log_theme =
<mateusz> Logs can have a different theme than what you see on the screen. This can be used to create machine-parseable versions of logs, for example.
<mateusz> Dreadlish: ;)
<Dreadlish> gdy jest pusty, to używa aktualnego
<Dreadlish> i tak jest by default
<mateusz> no tak
<mateusz> ale jak już ustawisz to niezależnie od wyglądu będziesz otrzymywał logi w jednym standardzie
<Dreadlish> 'polak mądry po szkodzie' ;)
<przemek_> hej Panowie mam 4 dyski 300 chce zrobic radio 0+1 ile zostanie mi wolnego miejsca?
<gjm> "radio" powiadasz...
<przemek_> raid :)
<przemek_> :D
<ChaosEngine> 300*2?
<ChaosEngine> http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/RAID#RAID_0.2B1
 * Wizard ziewa.
<przemek_> ChaosEngine:
<marthinus> Wizard: nie ten kanal
<przemek_> tak juz skumalem
<przemek_> 2x0 t 2x1 czyli 600gb
<przemek_> wydajnosc 0 polaczona z bezpieczenstwem 1
<ChaosEngine> true
<Hubert^> hej
<matti_> hej
<Hubert^> mam takie pytanie
<Hubert^> ktos posiada Sony Vaio opartego na AMD E2?
<Hubert^> w nazwie cos ala SEV albo SVE 1112xxxx
<Hubert^> i może mi zdradzić jak w nim wejsc do biosa
<Hubert^> bo google podaje F1 etc a to nie idzie?
<matti_> ja nie mam
<DaZ> lol sony vaio
<Hubert^> rotfl
<Hubert^> sony vaio
<bastetmilo> srajo
<jacekowski> Hubert^: to nie ma biosa
<jacekowski> Hubert^: tylko uefi
<jacekowski> Hubert^: i nie da sie
<Hubert^> jeden ch
<Hubert^> ale jak sie tam dostac
<Hubert^> jak to sie nie da?
<Hubert^> O.O
<jacekowski> Hubert^: trzeba odpalic windowsa i spod windowsa zrestartowac do biosu
<Hubert^> lol
<jacekowski> fastboot
<Hubert^> say what?
<Hubert^> ale gówno
<jacekowski> UEFI ma cos co sie nazywa fastboot i powoduje ze klawiature ignoruje
<jacekowski> zeby nie trzeba bylo czekac
<Hubert^> to jednak wersje z siodemką trzeba wybrac tam jest chyba mozliwosc wejscia do biosu
<jacekowski> i klawiature dopiero system inicjalizuje
<jacekowski> w tej z 8 tez sie da
<Hubert^> to czyli jak moge zainstalowac inny system albo z innego odpalic?
<Hubert^> tez sie nie da?
<jacekowski> tylko domyslnie wylaczona
<jacekowski> musisz spod windowsa zrestartowac do UEFI
<jacekowski> i wylaczyc fastboot
<Hubert^> aha
<Hubert^> rozumiem
<Hubert^> tylko gdzie tego w W8 szukac?
<BlessJah> jacekowski: to brzmi jak przepis na brick
<Hubert^> bo takiej opcji w W8 nie widzialem poki co
<matti_> kde-telepathy cóż to takiego
<Japven> Witam, mam pewien problem. Wpisuję tę komendę: sudo apt-get install python-software-properties
<Japven> i po chwili zwraca mi: KontynuowaÄ [T/n]?
<Japven> więc wpisuję na różne sposoby: T, t, Y, y ale nie działa. Ciągle wyskakuje: Przerwane.
<BlessJah> możesz użyć apt-get --yes jeśli ci się spieszy
<BlessJah> wyskakuje ci z krzakiem?
<Japven> Tak, z krzakiem
<Hubert^> btw. kurde, zeby Vaio z 11.6' byly z i3 albo i5 a nie tylko tym g#wnianym E2
<Hubert^> a tak gucio jak sie chce miec w miare maly sprzet to nie ma wyboru
<Hubert^> suxx
<BlessJah> Japven: wszystko to, co możesz zrobić przez apt-get, możesz też zrobić przez synaptic
<Japven> Jestem początkujący, za bardzo nie wiem co to ten synaptic. :/
<matti_> świetny program do zarządzania pakietami
<matti_> instalowania programów, ich usuwania i aktualizacji systemu
<Japven> Dobra, poszukam instalacji, dzięki za pomoc, jak coś będzie nie tak to jeszcze sie odezwę :D
<gjm> Albo Centrum Oprogramowania Ubuntu.
<Japven> Kurde, nie da rady pobrać, bo wyskakuje informacja z tym:  KontynuowaÄ [T/n]?
<Japven> dobra, zmiana kodowania na utf-8 pomogła :)
<BlessJah> sudo apt-get install python-software-properties --yes
<szkodnik> bry
<ftpd> cz.
<matti_> cze
<bastetmilo> o, szkodnik
<szkodnik> hej bastetmilo  :)
<szkodnik> potrzebuje poradyu kogos z wawy, kto ma znajomych i czasami wychodzi z domu :P
<gjm> qermit: ↑
<gjm> Bo ja to rzadko wychodzę.
<DaZ> ja nie mam znajomych
<DaZ> ;_;
<Wizard> Ludki, mam coś takiego: ltconfig: you must specify a host type if you use `--no-verify'
<Wizard> Jak sprawdzić host type? :>
<Wizard> to jest to ppc-linux-gnu?
<soee> mozecie polecic jakas firme gdzie warto w przystepnej cenie wziac vps ?
<DaZ> polecam
<Dreadlish> nawzajem
<ftpd> soee, hosteam.pl. Używam 4 lata, jest bardzo ok.
<soee> ftpd, ok zaraz zerkne
<qermit> szkodnik: ?
<qermit> szkodnik: co chcesz wiedzieć?
<uh4> cz
<matti_> cz
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-05
<krzywyzielarz> Under SEH Team
<gjm> \o
<DeXTeD> Cześć
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> -o-
<BlessJah> \o/
<BlessJah> no, poranna gimnastyka zaliczona
<kkszysiu_work> +1
<zelas> Witam problem mam, przestal mi dzialac net, a polaczenie jest i net na drugim pc
<jacekowski> adresy IP sie skonczyly
<jacekowski> i zabraklo dla drugiego komputera
<zelas> Moge pingowac router
<zelas> I sq tylko 3 kompy
<zelas> Wrzucalem na yt i przeatalo dzialac
<zelas> A na yt dalej sie wrzucalo i koniec
<zelas> Mam ip przydzielone a blokujr mi stronki
<zelas> Firewall blokuje
<zelas> Da sie to sprawdzic
<ChaosEngine> bry
<gjm> Działają Ci komunikatory?
<zelas> Nie z fona pisze
<zelas> Polaczenie jest, na swiat nie ma.
<gjm> A router wykrywa połączenie?
<sysek> :)
<Belzebub> bry
<Belzebub> ziiiaafff
<sysek> nie umiem zrobic tego bumblebee pod ubuntu :(
<zelas> Tak
<zelas> Moge na router wejsc.
<gjm> Chodzi mi o to czy router "widzi" internet.
<zelas> Tak na drugum pc smiga
<sysek> super, wiedzmin 3 tylko na nowe konsole :/
<gjm> Czyli: 1. Internet jest 2. Adres masz przydzielony
<gjm> A "ping google.pl" co wypluwa?
<zelas> Unknow host
<gjm> A router pingujesz i działa?
<zelas> 1ms
<gjm> Zrestartuj router.
<linuksniewykrywa> Czesc. Czy ktos tu z obecnych jest mocno obeznajmiony z linuksem ?
<zelas> Nie ja
<mati75> nie, nikt tu nie jest obeznajmiony z linuksem
<sysek> no wiesz co mati75 :(
<mati75> to był sarkazm
<Belzebub> sysek: kiedy będziesz na ursynowie? :)
<sysek> Belzebub: caly czas jestem :D
<zelas> Glupi router sry za probpem
<zelas> jaki szajs a to router sie zawiesil.
<Belzebub> sysek: tia, wczoraj chciałem sobie zrobić sweet focię na Żeraniu przy FSO ale zabrakło czasu ;)
<sysek> FSO to drugi koniec warszawy ode mnie :D
<Belzebub> oj tam :D
<Belzebub> w 30 min pewnie dojedziesz
<sysek> 30 min ?
<sysek> z godzine mi to zajmie
<Belzebub> nom
<Belzebub> mam teraz ból dupy bo zapomniałem z domu zabrać ładowarki do iPoda bo mogłem naładować w Polskim Busie
<Dreadlish> lo. lo.
<Ashiren> a nikt inny nie ma
<beboj> witam, jak zapobiec automatycznej aktualizacji firefoxa przy apt-get upgrade (aptitude ?)
<qermit> beboj: dodaj go do blacklisty
<qermit> http://www.debian-administration.org/articles/67
<qermit> tak jak tutaj
<beboj> thx piekne
<matti_> co tam
<matti_> nic się nie dzieje
<kabi> witam! Mam taki problem: Przy uruchamianiu komputera, system pyta mi się o hasło w celu "odblokowania bazy kluczy". I chciałbym się pozbyć tego komunikatu. Znalazłem opis problemu tutaj: http://www.ubuntu-pomoc.org/odblokowanie-bazy-kluczy/   ale podane polecenie mi nie działa.
<beboj> uzywa ktos moze mutta ?
<Quintasan> \o
<franqy__> Witam. Od około miesiąca używam Ubuntu :) Ostatnio zaczął mulić ;/ Czasem nawet scrollowanie w operze nie działa płynnie. Przedtem było wszystko ok. W htop mem 1965/3953MB, Tasks: 140, 280 thr; 6 running. Load average 6.51 6.54 6.16
<franqy__> Co może być problemem?
<franqy__> Z góry dziękuję za pomoc :)
<Dreadlish> lista procesów na wklej.to
<Dreadlish> albo inne paste
<franqy__> z htop?
<Dreadlish> nie
<Dreadlish> ps aux
<Voldenet> pstree na przykład
<Dreadlish> albo pstree
<Dreadlish> jak kto woli
<Voldenet> pstree lepsze
<Voldenet> bo grupuje procesy
<Dreadlish> ładne drzewko, nie będzie tyle consolekitów ;d
<Voldenet> ;)
<Voldenet> ├─mysqld_safe───mysqld───15*[{mysqld}]
<Voldenet> wyobraź sobie to
<franqy__> http://wklej.org/id/948467/
<Voldenet> w ps aux
<franqy__> jest z pstree :)
<Dreadlish> i realize.
<franqy__> co to za procesy bluetooth? komputer stacjonarny
<Dreadlish> siła ubuntu.
<Dreadlish> znając życie to 90% twojego problemu stanowią po prostu dziwne rzezy do auto-updatów
<franqy__> hmm
<franqy__> i jak temu zapobiec?
<Dreadlish> ubuntu
<Dreadlish> 'nie mogę Ci pomóc'
<Dreadlish> bo jak Ci pomogę to przy okazji pół systemu pójdzie w las
<franqy__> wlasnie, od pewnego czasu wyswietla sie w gornym pasku taki czerwony wykrzyknik w trójkącie, cos o updatach, a jak w to wejde, to wszystko aktualne
<franqy__> aha xD
<franqy__> Ubuntu 12.10
<franqy__> 'The update information is outdated..'
<franqy__> a jak zakończyć proces, bo jeden mały programik, który nic nie robi zjada mase procesora w top ;/
<jacekowski> skad wiesz ze nic nie robi
<ChaosEngine> franqy__: man kill
<franqy__> dzieki, juz mam
<franqy__> hmm, a wiecie, jak w c++ odczytywac info z portu COM? Znaczy mam juz programik, ale jest w nim petla while(true) i procesor obciazony na minimum 60% ;/
<jacekowski> poll
<jacekowski> albo sync read zrobic
<jacekowski> i zablokuje wtedy
<franqy__> ale to w c++, czy już gdzieś w systemie?
<franqy__> pewnie głupie pytanie, ale dopiero się uczę :)
<jacekowski> w c++
<franqy__> dzieękuje :)
<franqy__> może uda mi się to zrobic :D
<franqy__> a jak tego użyć, bo nigdzie nie mogę znaleźć;/
<jacekowski> man 3 poll
<jacekowski> man 2 poll
<jacekowski> a przy czytaniu z portu uzyj sync io
<franqy__> czyli uzyć wątków? Czy cos innego w necie znalazłem? :D
<jacekowski> przydadza sie
<jacekowski> ale nie trzeba
<jacekowski> pokaz program
<franqy__> http://wklej.org/id/948596/
<franqy__> to  jest testowy do tego obciążenia, taki prawie gotowy mam, ale jest w nim dużo żeczy niezwiązanych z tym i ustawione body itp, ale ten sam szkielet
<lucaszz> hej
<lucaszz> jak w ubuntu w terminalu
<lucaszz> dostac sie na dysk
<lucaszz> nie bedacy dyskiem systemowym
<jacekowski> wywal O_NDELAY
<jacekowski> i bedzie
<jacekowski> po prostu bedzie wisialo az dane beda do odebrania
<franqy__> ale while(1) MA ZOSTAC?
<franqy__> sorry, caps
<jacekowski> tak
<franqy__> bo z tym dalej jest obciążenie duże, a bez od razu zamyka program
<jacekowski> cos zle robisz
<franqy__> no to pewnie tak
<franqy__> caly czas cos odbiera ;/
<franqy__> podłączone jest arduino
<franqy__> aha, jest podlaczone pod usb, ale pc widzi je jako com
<franqy__> ttyACM1
<Quintasan> \o
<franqy__> działa *.*
<franqy__> jesteś Bogiem :D
<franqy__> dzięki :)
<franqy__> przez chwile dzialalo.. i znowu 100% ;/
<franqy__> a nic nie zmienialem
<franqy__> pusta petla while(1) obciąża proc na 100% O.o
<franqy__> normalne to jest?
<gjm> Tak.
<gjm> Może najpierw poczytaj zanim zaczniesz programować?
<franqy__> dobra, juz ogarniam
<franqy__> sorry za problem
<michal_> mam pytanie
<qermit> pytaj
<michal_> mam ubuntu zainstalowalem obok win7 przywrocilem gruba jakims turtorialem teraz mi ubu startuje ale windowsa nie widać i w grubie też nie ma, jak mam zrobić żeby systemy można było wybierać do bootowania z gruba
<qermit> michal_: jesteś pewien że nie kasowałeś windowsa?
<michal_> tak
<qermit> pokaż mi swoją tablicę partycji
<michal_> gdzie wy to wklejaliscie bo nie pamietam
<franqy__> wklej.org
<michal_> http://wklej.org/id/948691/
<michal_> ta 210gb z win7
<michal_> malo tego w gparted mam ja jako boot zaznaczona
<michal_> sda2
<michal_> qermit, masz jakis pomysl??
<michal_> a z tego przywracalem: http://jazz.tvtom.pl/przywracanie-grub2-po-instalacji-windows/
<qermit> michal_: masz zainstalowany os-prober?
<michal_> nie wiem :)
<michal_> chyba nie
<qermit> michal_: nie robułeś pewnie też update-grub2
<michal_> tylko tak jak tam, update grub
<qermit> michal_: zrób sudo os-prober
<michal_> nie znaleziono polecenia
<michal_> install chyba musze
<michal_> a i mam ubuntu studio xfce
<qermit> nieważne
<michal_> E: Nie udało się odnaleźć pakietu os-probe
<qermit> zrób sudo apt-get install os-prober
<qermit> nie probe tylko prober
<michal_> wlasnie po install nie mam
<qermit> michal_: ale piszez z "r" czy bez?
<michal_> probe
<qermit> no to wpisz os-prober
<michal_> ok pisze już z r
<michal_> /dev/sda2:Windows 7 (loader):Windows:chain
<qermit> to teraz zrób sudo update-grub2
<michal_> ok
<michal_> restart teraz?
<qermit> na to wygląda
<michal_> dzieki wielkie za pomoc
<krzywyzielarz> Under SEH Team
<Wizard> Cześć.
<irek> Wizard: czesc
<Wizard> O, nowy. Cześć, irek.
<BlessJah> sirmacik: hej
<BlessJah> a, timeout :/
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-06
<Wizard> Tośmy wczoraj porozmawiali ^^
<bastetmilo> czesc
<shpaq> Wizard: byłem w Łodzi w sobotę
<Wizard> Ja też.
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<Wizard> shpaq: Walczysliśmy z bratem z puzzlami.
<Wizard> shpaq: Mogłeś dać znać :)
<Wizard> Pomógłbyś skręcać :D
<shpaq> lol
<shpaq> w sumie byłem krótko :)
<Wizard> No to na piwo byś zdążył.
<Wizard> http://feedproxy.google.com/~r/d0od/~3/ebQpTDE1bJY/canonical-working-on-new-display-server
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/bdtauom> (at feedproxy.google.com)
<ChaosEngine> bry
<Wizard> Cześć, ChaosEngine.
<beboj> witam nie dziala mi komenda beep
<beboj> ustawienia lasy wporzadku
<beboj> *lasy
<beboj> *alsy ;/
<Stirlitz> pcspkr jest na blackliście zdaje sie od którejś wersji
<beboj> jzu to zrobilem
<Stirlitz> echo -e '\a'
<Stirlitz> u mnie działa
<beboj> u mnie nic
<Quintasan> \o
<matti_> bry
<Aleksander> Witajcie. Czy możecie mi wytłumaczyć, DLACZEGO Ubuntu chce porzucić Xorg i co to mu da?
<Aleksander> Bo naprawdę nie rozumiem
<lilitch6523> czesc
<lilitch6523> wiecie moze ile trwa pobranie iso linuxa?
<BlessJah> to zależy od twojego łącza
<BlessJah> zacznij ściągać, to program którym ściągasz wyliczy szacowany czas ściągania
<lilitch6523> a mozna jakos to sprawdzic jakie w domu jest zalozone?
<lilitch6523> wiem tylko ze z netii
<Dreadlish> lilitch6523: speedtest.net
<lilitch6523> jakie miasto mam wybrac, mojego tam nie ma
<lilitch6523> obojetnie jakie?
<Dreadlish> jakiekolwiek.
<Belzebub> Aleksander: query ;d
<lilitch6523> ping 37 ms 50.41 Mbps 2.08 Mbps
<Aleksander> Belzebub, ?
<lilitch6523> to mialam podac?
<Belzebub> lilitch6523: tak
<lilitch6523> to ile to potrwa?
<lilitch6523> http://ubuntu.pl/pobierz.php tutaj myslalam pobrac
<bastetmilo> lilitch6523: z ubuntu.com pobierz
<mentorious> ojej, ktos tu zyje :D
<Belzebub> mentorious: nie, tu Truposze JP2 ;)
<mentorious> to niedobrze :/
<Wizard> Cześć!
<gjm> I czołem!
<Wizard> gjm: Jak zdrówko?
<gjm> Świetnie, a Twoje?
<Wizard> Nie narzekam.
<Wizard> Nawet psychiczne nieźle się trzyma.
<Wizard> Skąd tu tyla ludzi?
<Dreadlish> mało, czy dużo?
<Wizard> No jakieś lilicze, jakieś mentoriusy?
<Wizard> Dawno już nie widziałem takiego zainteresowania.
<Dreadlish> no ja nie wiem.
<Wizard> Dreadlish: Ja też nie wiem, ostatnio byłem nieco zabiegany.
<Wizard> Jakoś tak rzadko zaglądam.
<Dreadlish> Wizard: ja po prostu nie ogarniam
<Wizard> Odkryłem życie za podwójną ścianą ognia.
<Dreadlish> tu coś tak dzisiaj cicho po prostu
<Dreadlish> dziwnie aż.
<Wizard> Oh, aktualizacje!
<Wizard> Kurde, przegapiłem półfinał Pucharu Narodów :<
<Wizard> O, za to nieszczęsny mecz Irlandia:Polska jest na jedynce :D
<Wizard> I DARIUSZ KOMENTUJE.
<qermit> o/
<qermit> Wizard: olej gałę idź na piwo
<sysek_> hu hu hu
<qermit> http://warszawa.gazeta.pl/warszawa/1,34862,13357947,_Pas_w_Modlinie_zbudowac_od_nowa___Jest_niebezpieczny.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/avrauzd> (at warszawa.gazeta.pl)
<qermit> trolololololo
<sysek_> qermit: to nazywa sie polska wlasnie
<qermit> sysek_: nie byliśmy w stanie stwierdzić, więc zrobiliśmy sobie eksperyment za kilka melonów
<sysek_> ja pierdziele, jeszcze teraz czytam
<sysek_> ze znow metro w warszawie jest opoznione!
<sysek_> MATKO CO ZA KRAJ
<DaZ> ze jak opoznione? >:
<sysek_> DaZ: ze nie wybuduja na czas
<sysek_> czyli nidy nie powstanie
<DaZ> uhm
<DaZ> tez mi nowosc :e
<qermit> sysek_: ale ono jest opóźnione już z 10 czy 20 lat
<qermit> nie ma czym się podniecać
<sysek_> a w rzyci juz mam to wszystko
<Belzebub> sysek_: jestem ciekaw czy Warszawa po skończeniu metra się zawali ;D
<DaZ> zeby tylko 20 :3
<qermit> DaZ: mówię o obecnym projekcie, nie ty z przed wojnia
<kajka> postawiłem sobie ubuntu 12.10 na virtualboksie i mam problem z guest addition:
<kajka> building the main guest additions module ...fail!
<kajka> ktoś wie może o co chodzi?
<qermit> ja nie wiem
<qermit> kajka: a po co budujesz?
<kajka> po prostu instaluję guest addition
<kajka> to komunikat błędu z logów
<kajka> tylko to jest oznaczone jako FAIL
<ChaosEngine> kajka: zainstaluj gcc, g++, make i wtedy zbuduj
<qermit> ChaosEngine: build-essentials
<kajka> potrzebny był linux-headers-$(uname -r)
<kajka> i wszystko ładnie poszło
<ChaosEngine> qermit: oo, tegom nie znał na ubu
<qermit> ChaosEngine: i ubuntu i debian
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-07
<Wizard> Cześć.
<bastetmilo> hej
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo.
<jacekowski> witajcie
<Wizard> Siema, jacekowski.
<DeXTeD> Cześć
 * Wizard ziewa.
<Wizard> Ależ się nie wyspałem dzisiaj.
<Wizard> Te kolorowe napoje nic nie dają :|
<zelas> witam
<zelas> zasadnicze pytanie czy Xorg może powodować takie objawy: Wygaszanie ekranu nie wylacza podswietlenia matrycy, nie dziala reuglacja jasnosci ekranu?
<jacekowski> ta
<jacekowski> wszystko moze
<zelas> uzywam sterowników AMD z przyczyny: dziala 3D tylko są takie problemy. A podczas instalacji Xorg jest stary, a generowanie tego ze sterownikow wywala blad http://wklej.org/id/949800/
<zelas> trochę wojna z wiatrakami przy tym AMD, ale juz na wygaszaniu ekranu mi strasznie zalezy
<BlessJah> hej o/
<buharin> mam windows 8 :D
<mateusz> chyba nie ten kanał
<matti_> co tu dziś taki tłok
<matti_> żyje ktoś?
<ChaosEngine> ktoś zapewne
<bastetmilo> Nie.
<matti_> ale chyba nie na tym kanale
<mateusz> zależy
<PeterD> Dobry
<matti_> Dobry
<wsky> ubuntu z unity czy kubintu z kde?
<jacekowski> kde
<wsky> hm
<wsky> jacekowski: używasz w ogóle linuksa czy nadal tylko windows?
<jacekowski> zalezy
<jacekowski> mam linuxa na rpi i w NASie
<jacekowski> i teraz we wzmacniaczu mam linuxa
<jacekowski> ale komputer to windows
<wsky> a jedziesz na fosdem w tym roku?
<jacekowski> ekhm
<bastetmilo> lol
<Stirlitz> masz kde we wzmacniaczu?
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: linuxa
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: kupilem wzmacniacz a tu ulotka z wydrukowanym GPLem
<jacekowski> Stirlitz: 8 stron
<wsky> ciekawe jak się tam do sh dobrać
<wsky> dobra, zasysam ku
<wsky> a to, juśt po fosdemie
<wsky> tak ten czas zapiernicza
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: dalej bezrobotna?
<wsky> postawiłbym sid'a ale nie zapowiada się żeby dali nowsze kde w najbiższym czasie
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: tak
<wsky> poza tym jądra mi się nie chce konfigurować
<wsky> a 3.2 trochę stare
<wsky> choć w sumie
<jacekowski> jave umiesz?
<wsky> a skąd to pytanie?
<jacekowski> nie ty
<wsky> to adresuj swoje wypowiedzi lepiej
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: nie, nie umiem. Szukac pracy bede w swoim zawodzie
<wsky> nadal mieszkasz w anglii?
<jacekowski> zdawalo mi sie ze programistka jestes
<bastetmilo> na razie przez nastepny miesiac bede robić szkolenia:>
<jacekowski> a jaki zawod masz?
<bastetmilo> inzynier informatyki :P
<jacekowski> no to java w sam
<jacekowski> sam raz
<wsky> bastetmilo: fajnego kota nam przywieźli
<bastetmilo> pisza o zawodzie, mialam na mysli to czym sie zajmuje
<wsky> czarny, oczy czerwone
<bastetmilo> wsky: pokaż
<wsky> nie mam fotki
<jacekowski> czym sie zajmujesz
<bastetmilo> zrob
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: jestem front-end webdeveloperem :)
<jacekowski> a po polsku?
<jacekowski> CSS HTML?
<bastetmilo> + jQuery, plus troche PHP, i WordPress (duuuuzo WordPressa :))
<wsky> jacekowski: gardzę tobą
<bastetmilo> o temu o co chodzi?
<Belzebub> bastetmilo: http://android.com.pl/news/8950-asus-i-google-rozdaja-darmowe-etui-dla-nexusa-7/
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/b45u3f7> (at android.com.pl)
<matti_> ktoś jeszcze jest
<matti_> czy kde zmieni wersję w debianie testing?
<BlessJah> spytaj na #debian
<matti_> może tam jest jakieś życie
<matti_> w końcu na wschodzie musi być jakaś cywilizacja
<bastetmilo> Belzebub: mam już etui :>
<Wizard> wsky!
<Wizard> matti_: To nie jest kanał o Debianie. Ale o ile pamiętam, to testing jest już zamrożony - nie.
<matti_> no nie jest o Debianie
<matti_> ale wiesz
<matti_> to kanał prawie o wszystkim
<Wizard> Nieprawda to.
<matti_> Udowodnij :)
<Wizard> matti_: Jeśli chcesz tanim kosztem mieć kde 4.10, to jest PPA dla 12.04 i 12.10
<matti_> ja chcę kde 4.9 narazie
<matti_> wolę nie mieszać repozytoriów
<matti_> co najwyżej ze dwa pakiety mam zainstalowane z ubuntu
<matti_> ale mieszanie repo nie jest dobre
<matti_> z tego co wiem
<Wizard> Ja bym ci raczej radził instalację Kubuntu ;)
<Wizard> 4.9.2 jest w 12.10 od razu.
<Wizard> http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Avedis_Zildjian_Company ← data założenia, LOL.
<Wizard> To jest jedna z tych firm, które od razu się kojarzą.
<matti_> mam kubuntu
<matti_> ale kubuntu to muł
<matti_> straszny
<Wizard> Myślisz perkusja - mówisz Zildjan :)
<Wizard> Pff.
<matti_> przynajmniej te które miałem ostatnio
<Wizard> to.
<Wizard> Kubuntu to liczba pojedyncza. W której wsi mówią "te dziecko"?
<Wizard> Bo w internetach od groma analfabetów tak pisze.
<matti_> te kilka ostatnich wersji kubuntu, które miałem. To miałem na myśli
<matti_> w sumie od kubuntu wychodziłem
<Wizard> Co znaczy "wychodziłem"?
<Wizard> Szczerze, to ja nie widzę żadnej różnicy pomiędzy Kubuntu a Debianem z KDE.
<Wizard> Oprócz takiej oczywistej, że Kubuntu jest mniej upierdliwe.
<matti_> no zaczynałem
<matti_> bodajże 7.10
<matti_> mniej upierdliwe na początku
<matti_> kubuntu bardziej obciąża komputer
<matti_> przynajmniej to starsze
<matti_> a szkoda mi przenosić te wszystkie ustawienia
<Wizard> Bzdura.
<Wizard> A ustawień przenosić nie trzeba.
<Wizard> Wystarczy mieć katalog domowy na osobnej partycji
<matti_> mam
<Wizard> No to kurde.
<Wizard> Dora, idę spać, padam z nóg.
<matti_> wiem wybieram home na ten sam dysk i wszystko hula
<matti_> no to narazie
<Ubuntuslav> siema
<matti_> bry wieczór
<Ubuntuslav> Męczył się ktoś z HUWAEI-em E3276?
<Guest61999> huaweje podobno dzialaja :v
<Ubuntuslav> włąsnie...chciałem sie upewnić zeby lipy nie byłobo bez neta zostane :3
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-08
<Quintasan> \o
<BlessJah> o/
<BlessJah> co tak cicho
<BlessJah> wszystko wszystkim dziala?
<bastetmilo> U mnie Mint ślicznie działa :>
<ChaosEngine> BlessJah: a co, masz kompleksy?
 * Wizard ziewa.
<matti_> nuda?
<Wizard> No.
<DeXTeD> Też bym chciał ponudzić :)
<Wizard> No kurde. Do pracy idź :)
<DeXTeD> Ale CoffeeScript + Backbone + Raphael (SVG) + Handlebars  + jQuery nie dają mi spokoju
<DeXTeD> A szef już krzyczy, że miało na dzisiaj być :/
<Wizard> Ja, ktoś w tym kraju coś okołorails robi?
<Wizard> No kurde.
<DeXTeD> Ja Railsów nie ruszam, szkoda mi ramu na nie :P
<DeXTeD> Back-end na PHP jest
<Wizard> Już nie wiem sam co gorsze, czy PHP czy Ruby.
<DeXTeD> Wszystko ma wady
<CookieM> http://twojepc.pl/news28552/Pierwsze-smartfony-z-Ubuntu-rusza-do-boju-w-pazdzierniku.html
<Przekliniak> <http://tinyurl.com/ad5q9jp> (at twojepc.pl)
<Wizard> Czadowo. A tablet z plasma-active kiedy? :>
<jacekowski> w ogole nokia cos bedzie z linuxem robic
<Wizard> Olewać, tak jak do tej pory? :>
<jacekowski> gadalem z kolesiem co w nokii pracowal i mowil ze nad czyms pracuja w strasznej tajemnicy
<Wizard> Ta, a OMG!Ubuntu! napisało, że MS robi Office na Linuksa ;)
<Wizard> Jedzie mi tu czołg?
 * Wizard odciąga palcem powiekę.
<BlessJah> boja sie Zemsty Microsoftu
<jacekowski> Wizard: nie zeby cos, ale nokia dlugo ciagnela telefony z linuxem
<jacekowski> bo byla N7x0 N8x0 i N900
<Wizard> Nxxx?
<jacekowski> no i potem N9
<jacekowski> wiec nie zdziwilbym sie jakby pociagneli to dalej
<Wizard> Fakt, było trochę tego. W biurkowe meego też nieco pracy wsadzili.
<jacekowski> tylko lepiej zorganizowane
<jacekowski> no i nokia qt dalej ostro ciagnie
<jacekowski> tylko ze mam wrazenie ze to bedzie bardziej cos w stylu androida/ios
<jacekowski> z marketem/appstore
<jacekowski> i jakis DRM jeszcze
<BlessJah> cos sie z meego dzieje?
<DeXTeD> Ciekawe co by nokia dzisiaj wyglądała jak by androida wybrali
<BlessJah> ktos mial zalewac chinski rynek tanimi sluchawkami z forkiem meego, ale jakos ucichlo
<jacekowski> jak samsung HTC i LG
<jacekowski> i inni
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: jest SailFish
<jacekowski> takie same telefony
<jacekowski> starajace sie wygladac jak iphone
<Wizard> :)
<CookieM> nigdy mi się Nokie nie podobały
<Wizard> Trzeba przyznać, że N9 całkiem wporzo wygląda. Działa też.
<BlessJah> ciekawe co wyjdzie z tego sailfisha
<jacekowski> gowno
<Belzebub> 1:0
<bastetmilo> i tak zaczynają najpierw w Chinach
<BlessJah> w sumie jolla zamierza chyba tylko na wschodzie dzialac
<bastetmilo> zamierzają zacząć od Chin
<bastetmilo> tyle pamietam z ich prezentacji
<BlessJah> byli na fosdemie?
<bastetmilo> ?
<jacekowski> bastetmilo nie bylo na fosdemie
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: bedziesz za rok?
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: mam szczerą nadzieję, że tak.
<BlessJah> zdawalo mi sie ze mialas zamiar jechac
<bastetmilo> strasznie chciałam pojechać
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: straciłam pracę. Nie mogłam sobie pozwolić na wyjazd.
<BlessJah> aha
<BlessJah> heh, czytal o MeeGo
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: a w zasadzie to czemu stracilas prace?
<jacekowski> pobilas kogos?
<BlessJah> "Nokia Drive" mysle - online storage
<jacekowski> czemu
<jacekowski> nawigacja
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: hahaha. Nie.
<BlessJah> jacekowski: no wlasnie
<BlessJah> analogia do gDrive SkyDrive etc sie nie sprawdzila
<jacekowski> bastetmilo: to co zrobilas?
<Aquila1> ok bastetmilo ponawiam pytanie
<bastetmilo> Aquila1: nie mam Ubuntu :P
<Aquila1> to co tu robisz?
<bastetmilo> Siedze, jestem opem i sie wymądrzam.
<bastetmilo> Zadaj swoje pytanie na kanale, przecież nie tylko ja mam telefon z andkiem, no :)
<jacekowski> tez bylem bezrobotny
<jacekowski> zaczelo sie to robic nudne po 2 tygodniach
<bastetmilo> jacekowski: ale to, że ja jestem bezrobotna to nie znaczy że nic nie robię :) mam całkiem sporo pracy
<Aquila1> jak powiązać telefon z androidem z ubuntu?
<Aquila1> telefon mam nastawiony na MTP
<Aquila1> lsusb widzi go ale jak się teraz do niego dostac
<Wizard> Aquila1: Zależy co chcesz robić.
<Wizard> Jak przerzucać pliki - powinien być widoczny w kliszy po lewej i nautilusie.
<Wizard> Większość telefonów z Androidem nie umie działać jako modem GSM bez przeróbek.
<Wizard> Chyba, że się mylę. Ale jak się mylę, to mnie zaraz wikijacekowski poprawi :p
<Aquila1> no właśnie nautilus go nie widzi
<Aquila1> a dostac się chcę do pamięci telefonu nie karty pamięci
<tagava> czy ktoś może mi powiedzieć jak zamienic w sql array na rows?
<nieDaZ> wut
<Wizard> o_O
<tagava> mam array oddzielony jakimś znakiem - np {a;b;c;d} chcę a wstawic do row1, b do row 2 itd
<Ashiren> gdzie w czym jak
<Wizard> Mam dziwne przeświadczenie, że pomyliłeś kanały, tagava:)
<Wizard> Ale być może ktoś się tu na czymś zna - doprecyzuj.
<Wizard> Cześć, Ashiren.
<tagava> a więc może w ten sposób - jest tabela kolumna 1 - imię, kolumna 2 - nazwisko, kolumna 3 imiona dzieci i tu jest array {tomek,magda,janek}
<tagava> potrzebuję to wyrzucić w postaci
<tagava> nagłówek kolumny 1 imię i nazwisko (z pierwszego row)
<tagava> nagłówek kolumny 2 imię i nazwisko (z drugiego row)
<gjm> *ziew*
<tagava> oraz chciałbym w nowej tabeli rzędy pod postacią imiona dziecka po jednym w każdym rzędzie
<Wizard> tagava: Tylko w SQL?
<Wizard> Nie da się.
<Wizard> Podejrzewam, że któryś dialekt może oferować jakieś operacje na tekście, ale to zapewne w rozszerzeniu á la PL/SQL.
<Wizard> A jednak się da ;D
<Wizard> http://sqldud.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-split-sql-string-to-multiple.html
<Wizard> Tutaj przykład z SQL Server.
<Wizard> Na Oracle też takie coś będzie pewnie.
<Wizard> http://sqldud.blogspot.com/2011/06/how-to-split-sql-string-to-multiple.html
<Wizard> Tu Postgre.
<tagava> dziękuję
<Wizard> Proszę.
<kretu> Wizard: latarnikiem zostałeś
<kretu> pokazujesz ludzim jak internetu używać
<kretu> *ludziom
<Wizard> kretu: :)
<Wizard> Sam nie umiem.
 * Wizard słucha Arkona - Слався Русь
<Belzebub> kretu: co tam?
<Wizard> kretu: Ale masz znajomości :)
<Wizard> Sam Belzebub pyta "co tam"
<kretu> Belzebub: a czy ja cie wzywałem? ;-]
<Wizard> :D
<Belzebub> kretu: bo codziennie wkopujesz się do mojego piekła
<kretu> ale ja nie wierze w piekło
<Wizard> No i masz ;)
<matti_> Wizard: co się stało
<Wizard> matti__: nic
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-09
<Wizard> Cześć!
<bastetmilo> cześć!
<Wizard> Cześć bastetmilo.
<marahin> cześć
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<marahin> nawzajem
<BlessJah> czemu zawsze kradziony net jest najlepszy...
<bastetmilo> bo jest kradziony
<Wizard> :)
<BlessJah> bastetmilo: ale lepszy nawet od tego darmowego?
<bastetmilo> BlessJah: ale kradziony jest darmowy...
<BlessJah> darmowego niekradzionego
<bastetmilo> Nie, ten nie jest taki dobry :>
<ftpd> mtr 216.81.59.173
<ftpd> Było?
<Voldenet> ftpd: a jak w mtr zwiększyć ilość przeskoków?
<Voldenet> m 50
<Voldenet> a domyślną wartość da się zmienić wpisując int maxTTL = 100; w mtr.c
<Voldenet> całkiem ciekawe
<Wizard> Znacie jakiś edytor a la WordPad z łindołs lub TextEdit z maka?
<Wizard> Najlepiej z GTK, chociaż jest to właściwie obojętne.
<gjm> gedit?
<Wizard> To gedit umie RTF?
<Wizard> Jest TextEdit z GNUStepa niby, ale jakoś tak średnio się integrują GNUStepowe programy z typowymi programami X11 ;)
<gjm> A, to nie.
<gjm> AbiWord umie.
<CookieM> http://www.texteditors.org/cgi-bin/wiki.pl?RichTextEditorFamily
<Wizard> No, ale AbiWord to kobyła z kolei.
<Wizard> O, dzięki, CookieM.
<gjm> Teraz wypróbuj wszystkie z tej listy.
<gjm> Bardzo pomocne.
<gjm> Zacząłbym od tego: Insight - Shareware Windows text editor with tabbed interface, outlining, and RTF support
<Wizard> gjm: Mogę sobie zobaczyć apt-cache zależności :P
<CookieM> http://www.nllgg.nl/ted/
<Wizard> Ted ssie.
<Wizard> Jest jakieś Tea.
<Wizard> Nawet go jeszcze rozwijają.
<Wizard> Tea też ssie.
<Wizard> Zostaje nieszczęsny AbiWord
<uh4> cz
<uh4> jest jakis kanal do wymiany kont shell?
<CookieM> http://searchirc.com/dir/IRC/BNC-and-IRCD-Shell-Providers
<beboj> http://www.wykop.pl/ramka/1406927/czekoladowy-rambo-terroryzuje-los-angeles/
<Guest34984> czaklyd rejn
<matti_> weekend?
<matti_> DAZ: żyjesz?
 * Wizard ziewa
<Stirlitz> idź sie zbadaj czarodzieju
<Stirlitz> może cukrzyca albo co, nie można cały czas ziewać
<Wizard> Stirlitz: Badałem się całkiem niedawno, cukier mam w normie.
<Wizard> Cześć, w ogóle.
<Wizard> ls
<qermit> Stirlitz: o/
<qermit> Wizard: \o
<Stirlitz> cześć fajki
<Wizard> Cześć qermit.
<Biszkopcik> ktoś chętny podpiąć własną domene pod dobrego jabbera z transportami?
<Wizard> kretu: żenadę!!
<finch20> siemka wszystkim
<marahin> <Stirlitz> może cukrzyca albo co, nie można cały czas ziewać
<marahin> dobrze prawi
<marahin> ja kiedyś for fun polazłem na badania, bo spać mi się chciało i ziewałem co chwilę przez długi czas
<marahin> a badania za darmo miałem
<marahin> i się okazało, ze początki cukrzycy mam
<Stirlitz> e nie on zblazowany jest tylko, cukrzyca to żarcik taki
<finch20> kupilem nie dawno tuner tv not only tv dvb-t usb deluxe i nie widzi mi ubuntu 12.10 ktos wie jak to zainstalowac?
<marahin> Stirlitz, moi też się śmiali, "Może Ty cukrzyce masz, że tak śpisz długo? Hehe!"
<marahin> he he, kurnia.
<jacekowski> finch20: jak nie dziala od razu to raczej nie zadziala
<Wizard> marahin: :|
<Wizard> Nie no, ja się badałem i jest dobrze.
<marahin> no to spoko
<Wizard> Cholerosterol tylko mam podwyższony.
<Wizard> Ale to chyba dziś niestety norma.
<finch20> niby cos tam mi wykrywa ale zaden program tego nie widzi
<Wizard> coś tam?
<Wizard> W dmesg go widać?
<finch20> dam na wklej.org
<Wizard> Nigdy nie miałem takiego urządzenia.
<Wizard> Trudno mi cokolwiek wnioskować.
<Wizard> Ale nie zaszkodzi wkleić.
<Wizard> To jest na usb, czy pci?
<finch20> usb
<finch20> http://wklej.org/id/952179/
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> ty popacz
<jacekowski> dziaua
<jacekowski> a nie
<jacekowski> powinno jakies xavtv go widziec
<jacekowski> albo mythtv
<finch20> juz ma mjafeine
<finch20> kaffeine
<finch20> i me-tv
<finch20> i nic
<Wizard> xavtv spróbuj.
<Wizard> Kurde, rzeczywiście.
<finch20> zainstaluje mythtv
<Wizard> Widać go w urządzeniach. Może programom po prostu trzeba podać to urządzenie w ustawieniach, albo są z dupy uprawnienia do niego ustawione?
<Wizard> Sprawdź.
<finch20> to samo
<Wizard> Sprawdziłeś to, co pisałem wcześniej?
<gjm> Kto, co, gdzie, kiedy?
<Wizard> gjm: Nie ty.
<Wizard> gjm: Działa ci pirate bay?
<gjm> Działa.
<Wizard> Kurrrrr. A mi nie..
<gjm> Wizard: http://isup.me/thepiratebay.se
<Wizard> Nie udało się nawiązać połączenia :|
<Wizard> O to suki.
<Wizard> :S
<gjm> Przekroczyłeś limit piracenia.
<Wizard> Nic nie ściągałem ostatnio.
<qermit> a i tak przekroczyłeś
<BlessJah> da sie zrobic panel kde widoczny na wszystkich monitorach?
<qermit> da sie
<qermit> sklonuj obraz
<BlessJah> dirty hack
<Wizard> :D
<BlessJah> mam panoramkę z lapka i dopialem stare i wielkie 17 cali crt
<qermit> omg
<qermit> oczy ci niemiłe?
<Wizard> BlessJah: Nie wiem, obsługa monitorów w KDE ogólnie ssie.
<BlessJah> Wizard: wczesniej robilem to samo z unity
<BlessJah> unity ssalo, kde daje rade jak na razie
<Wizard> W Unity się po prostu wybiera monitor w ustawieniach.
<Wizard> Ja teraz testuję Mate ;P
<BlessJah> qermit: ten monitor spelnia norme TCO '99
<BlessJah> nie boje sie o oczy :]
<qermit> BlessJah: unity jest fajne
<Wizard> W sumie niewiele jest tu do testowania, bo Gnome 2 używałem od 2.0 do 2.3x
 * Wizard nalał sobie miód.
<qermit> Mate?
<Wizard> No.
<Wizard> Jakieś pryszczole stwierdziły, że jak to tak?! Gnome 3 nie ma panela?! NIE ODDAMY!
<Wizard> No i wzięli źródełka 2.36 bodajże i działają.
<Wizard> A tymczasem projekt Gnome musiał utrącić panel i biurko (które przecież były jeszcze w 3.2), bo nie było komu rozwijać.
<Wizard> :/
<Wizard> Dziwne to trochę.
<qermit> vhg
<Wizard> vhg?
<qermit> żona
<BlessJah> co z nią?
<Wizard> A, nacisła pewnie dupskiem klawiaturę.
<Wizard> Pozdrów ją, qermit.
<Wizard> Kodzi ktoś w pytongu?
<Wizard> Jakieś sesowne ide do niego? Byle nie eclipse i pycharm ;)
<gjm> vim
<Wizard> *sensowne*
<Wizard> Nie mam tygodnia na ustawianie vima
<gjm> Raz ustawiasz i masz spokój.
<Wizard> Potrzebuję mieć podgląd dokumentacji na zawołanie i włażenie w ciała klas/funkcji po kliknięciu,.
<gjm> Takie rzeczy tylko w erze.
<Wizard> W eclipse.
<gjm> kichawa: Może Ty coś poleć.
<Wizard> Ale nie będę teraz rozdłubywał mojego eclipsa, co go mam sklikanego do swinga i springa.
<Wizard> http://stackoverflow.com/questions/81584/what-ide-to-use-for-python
<Wizard> Wygląda, że vim umi najwięcej ;D
<Wizard> Tylko go trzeba ustawić.
<gjm> 23:19 < gjm> vim
<gjm> A nie mówiłem?
<Wizard> Dobra, dziś nie mam czasu na to.
<Wizard> gvim musi starczyć.
<Wizard> Żyjeta?
<matti_> ja tak
<BlessJah> 2st!
<BlessJah> e, nie udalo sie
<matti_> budzik sobie ustaw
<Wizard> 2st, lol
<marahin> 6nd
<marahin> 3st
<marahin> 2rd
<marahin> http://www.staggeringbeauty.com/
<Wizard> 13-тый.
#ubuntu-pl 2013-02-10
<kichawa> gjm: vim vim
<kichawa> ale do baardzo kobylastych projektow pewnie lepszy eclipse :)
<Bendzi> lub codeblocks
 * Wizard ziewa.
 * gjm nie ziewa
 * kretu ziewa
<Wizard> Cześć
<bastetmilo> czesc
<Wizard> Cześć, bastetmilo
<hfdsaaasd> Hejo.
<hfdsaaasd> Mam problem z jednym pakietem. apt-get install pokazuje, że nie ma takiego programu jak firmware-b43-installer.
<hfdsaaasd> W Internecie nigdzie nie piszą, jakie dodać repozytoruim, by mieć ten prorgam.
<hfdsaaasd> Ktoś wie, jak to zainstalować
<hfdsaaasd> ?
<hfdsaaasd> Czy może już wyleciało z repozytoriów i inaczej instaluje się firmware?
<jsf> Witam mam taki problem, że chciałem sobie zainstalować win 7 na laptopie gdzie miałem ubuntu i win 8. Przy instalowaniu 7 zaczęły mi wywalać błędy, nie mogłem sobie poradzić więc odpaliłem gparted i sformatowałem partycje z windowsami
<jsf> a po drodze straciłem gruba
<jsf> i teraz jeśli nie odpalam z usb tylko ubuntu z dysku
<jsf> to pisze mi, że nie znalazło systenu
<jsf> znalazło systemu* :)
<jsf> i teraz chciałem sobie przywrócic gruba
<jsf> http://www.szarp.com.pl/howto/howto/html/grub-rescue.html
<jsf> korzystając z tego
<jsf> ale polecenie chroot nie działa
<jsf> i nie wiem co dalej?
<jsf> możecie mnie jakoś nakierować?
<ChaosEngine> coś chroot zwraca?
<ChaosEngine> zamountowałeś poprawnie /dev/ dla chroota?
<jsf> tak jak w poradniku
<jsf> tzn. znalazłem tą gdzie mam linux i ją zamontowałem
<jsf> sprawdzilem czy jest tam bin i boot i był
<jsf> tzn. foldery bin i boot
<ChaosEngine> ja używam dodatkowo jeszcze takich rzeczy:
<ChaosEngine> http://www.gentoo.org/doc/pl/handbook/handbook-x86.xml?part=1&chap=6#doc_chap1
<ChaosEngine> czytaj od "Montowanie systemów plików /proc i /dev" do "Gratulacje!..."
<jsf> Dziękuje
<ChaosEngine> ale nie, w TWoim poradniu też jest $ mount -t proc proc /proc
<ChaosEngine> może domountowanie /dev pomoże
<ChaosEngine> daj znać co napisze
<gjm> jsf: http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<gjm> Przystępnie i po polsku.
<ChaosEngine> i krótko :-)
<jsf_> no wpisałem
<jsf_> mount -o bind /dev /mnt/root/dev
<jsf_> potem chroot
<jsf_> chroot: failed to run command /bin/bash
<jsf_> exec format error
<gjm> A /proc ?
<jsf_> też ale zwróciło, że wcześniej zamontowałem
<gjm> Czyli coś wcześniej źle zrobiłeś, musi działać.
<jsf_> no po fdisk -l
<jsf_> zwróciło mi, że
<jsf_> nie wiem czemu co chwile mi cos nie działa
<jsf_> nie wiem czemu co chwile mi cos nie działa
<jsf_> wyskoczyło mi
<jsf_> ze dev/sda1 xxx xxxxxx xxxxxx linux
<jsf_> więc sda1 miałem zamontować?
<gjm> No tak, ale czu to na pewno było / ?
<gjm> czy*
<jsf_>  /dev/sda1
<gjm> Co z tego że 1? Ja / mam na /dev/sda3.
<jsf_> a to nie tam gdzie linux?
<gjm> Masz oddzielnie /home albo coś innego?
<gjm> /boot?
<jsf_> nie rozumiem
<jsf_> wiem, że zamontowałem sda1
<jsf_> sprawdziłem co tam jest
<jsf_> i były katalogi home bin boot itd.
<gjm> Polecam Ci odmontować to co zamontowałeś i zacząć od początku, postępując zgodnie z poleceniami z tego linka który ja dałem.
<jsf_> ok
<ChaosEngine> jsf_: musisz mieć za-mountowaną partycję / (root) aby chroot mógł zadziałać, potem chroot powinien wejźć w nią
<ChaosEngine> *wejść
<gjm> za-mountowaną? Nie wystarczy "zamontowaną"?
<gjm> Zamotaną.
<ChaosEngine> nope
<jsf_> Czyli tak mount /dev/sda1, mount -o bind mount -t proc
<jsf_> oczywiście z odpowiednimi ścieżkami na końcu
<jsf_> i do tego root?
<jsf_> analogicznie?
<jacekowski> ftpd: usunales mnie
<jacekowski> ftpd: juz mnie nie lubisz?
<bastetmilo> ojoj
<jsf_> no niestety wg tamtego poradnika nie działa
<gjm> Ja bym chciał zobaczyć co Ty wpisujesz.
<jsf_> http://dug.net.pl/tekst/77/przywracanie_grub2_za_pomoca_chroot/
<jsf_> tak jak tutaj
<gjm> Chyba nie do końca.
<jsf_> tylko zamiast hda1
<gjm> Albo nie wiem.
<jsf_> to sda1
<jsf_> tak jak jest u mnie
<gjm> Robisz: mkdir /mnt/root; mount /dev/sda1 /mnt/root; cd /mnt/root i wtedy sprawdzasz co tam jest?
<gjm> Albo ls /mnt/root?
<gjm> Bo samym ls sprawdzasz co masz w / liveCD
<gjm> + Co pokazuje blkid?
<jsf_> cd i potem ls
<jsf_> i pokazuje mi co jest w srodku tzn. bin boot home itd
<jsf_> blkid
<jsf_> wypisał mi wszystkie partycje
<jsf_> przy sda1 jest UUID="xxxxxx" type=ext4
<gjm> A są jakieś jeszcze _nie_ ext/ntfs?
<jsf_> sda2 vfat
<jsf_> sdb1 też
<jsf_> sda5 swap
<jsf_> loop0 sqashfs
<ftpd> jacekowski, Po co mam Cię mieć na jabberze?
<gjm> No to ja nie wiem co Ty robisz źle, przywrócenie GRUBa to pięc minut roboty.
<jacekowski> nie wiem
<gjm> ftpd: Dla szpanu.
<ftpd> jacekowski, Nie zbieram kontaktów.
<jacekowski> ale troche brzydko tak uczyniles
<jsf_> przy chroot wypisuje
<jacekowski> tez cie wykasuje
<ftpd> Ok.
<jsf_>  /bin/bash exec format error
<jacekowski> eeee
<jacekowski> 32bitowy host na 64 bit chroot?
<gjm> SHIEEET
<jsf_> czyli co to ze ubuntu 64 a ten livecd 32 i nie dziala?
<gjm> Co nie mówisz.
<jacekowski> nie
<gjm> No proste że nie działa.
<jacekowski> w druga strone by zadzialalo
<jacekowski> ale 32bitowy kernel nie jest w stanie odpalic 64 bitowego chroota
<jsf_> aha
<jsf_> no to wrzucam live ubuntu 64 bo gdzies tam mam i od nowa?
<jsf_> zamiast tego?
<jacekowski> tak
<jsf_> okej
<jsf_> tak w sumie
<jsf_> to czemu wprowadzono to całe 64 bitów
<jsf_> oprócz tego, że podobno 32 bitowe nie obsługuja wiecej niz 4 gb ramu
<jsf_> ?
<jacekowski> wiecej rejestrow
<jacekowski> wieksza przestrzen adresowa
<jacekowski> 64bitowe instrukcje
<jsf_> aha
<jsf_> nie rozumiem
<jsf_> ale poczytam
<gjm> I prawidłowo.
<qermit> o\
<Wizard> qermit: /o
<jsf_> montujemy partycję na której mieliśmy zainstalowanego wcześniej grub'a:
<jsf_> to ta sama partycja gdzie jest ubuntu na dysku?
<gjm> Zwykle tak.
<michal_> yo
<jsf_> i gruba tez instalowac na tej partycji co ubuntu najlepiej?
<michal_> odpalal ktos lola na ubuntu?
<marahin> ja probowałem
<marahin> ale niestety cos sie pieprzyło i w końcu nie wychodziło ;)
<michal_> i dzialal?
<marahin> w sensie, sama instalacja bezproblemowo
<michal_> aaa
<marahin> powalczyłbym, ale już trochę nie mam pomysłów co jest nie tak
<michal_> :D
<michal_> a jakas roznica miedzy ubuntu a fedora jest?
<michal_> znaczaca
<marahin> michal_, http://youtu.be/an0gOdZaOlQ
<jsf_> wypisało mi, że to głupi pomysł :d
<marahin> więc to jest generalnie możliwe.
<jsf_> a potem error will not proceed with blocklists
<michal_> moglbym sie przeniesc na ubuntu lub fedore
<michal_> i zastanawiam sie na co
<jsf_> hah działa :D
<Wizard> Rzuć monetą.
<Szpinak_biurwy> Hej. Komputer desktop z Ubuntu. Myszka samodzielnie spaceruje (w ostatnim kierunku ruchu), albo przewija ekran (powtarza scroll). Problem nie dotyczy klawiatury. Problem nie dotyczy zwykłych klików myszy.
<Aquila> zainstaluj dwa
<Szpinak_biurwy> Czy ma ktoś jakiś pomysł odnośnie przyczyny?
<jsf_> Wielkie dzięki gjm, ChaosEngine
<Wizard> Szpinak_biurwy: Tak się dzieje od niedawna?
<Szpinak_biurwy> Trudno mi googlać, bo nie mam pomysłu na kierunek. Nic nie robiłem. Duży obraz w Fx scrashował (ponownie już któryś) mi środowisko graficzne. Wykonałem jednak restart komputera zamiast tylko uruchomić środowisko (tzn.ponownie zalogować się w lightdm).
<Szpinak_biurwy> Wizard: Tak, od zdaje się restartu komputera.
<Szpinak_biurwy> $uptime: 20:40:52 up 17 min,  4 users,  load average: 0,09, 0,36, 0,39
<michal_> jak z aktualizacja ubuntu? jak to zrobic? czy system sie moze posypac czy cos?
<michal_> mam 10.10 wersje
<Wizard> ROTFL?!
<Wizard> 10.10?
<Wizard> Windows 95 sobie zainstaluj, jak lubisz taką nekrofilię :D
<michal_> teraz 12 cos jest?
<michal_> jak zaaktualizowac?
<Wizard> 12.10..
<gjm> Nie przesadzaj, pamiętasz kolesia co tu był z 8.04 bodajże?
<Wizard> To był LTS.
<Wizard> Więc wiesz..
<gjm> Już niewspierany.
<gjm> Więc wiesz..
<michal_> jak zaktualizowac?
<Szpinak_biurwy> Nie wykonywałem żadnej aktualizacji. Używam Ubuntu 12.10…
<Wizard> michal_: Masz gdzieś tam w menu Aktualizację Oprogramowania.
<hfdsaaasd> Oo, ja przed chwilą byłem w 8 LTS
<michal_> kk
<gjm> sudo apt-get dist-upgrade
<Wizard> Z resztą, powinno samo krzyczeć, od paru już lat, że nowe wydanie jest dostępne.
<Wizard> gjm: Nie.
<Wizard> do-release-upgrade.
<gjm> Czy jakoś tak.
<Wizard> apt-gettem niespecjalnie bezpiecznie ;)
<michal_> "dostepne nowe wydanie ubuntu: "12.04.1 LTS"
<gjm> Jestem hardkorem.
<michal_> to:D?
<gjm> Na to wychodzi.
<michal_> lepiej powylaczac wszystko itp/
<Wizard> michal_: Już trzy sposoby dostałeś.
<Wizard> Wybierz jeden.
<michal_> jak chce zaktualizowac, lepiej wszystko wylaczyc
<michal_> czy jak mam rozmowe na skype to nic:D?
<Szpinak_biurwy> Ups…To myszka. Dziwny zbieg z restartem, mimo że nowa.
<Wizard> michal_: Nic się nie powinno dziać.
<michal_> ok, dzieki
<michal_> 428 mb roznicy
<michal_> miedzy 10.10 a 12.04
<michal_> ubuntu daje wiecej mozliwosci niz windows 7?
<Aquila> ale dajesz
<Wizard> michal_: Ubuntu.com, wiki.ubuntu.com pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Ubuntu, google.com
<Wizard> Garść na początek.
<michal_> google chrome nie chce mi sie wlaczyc
<michal_> :D
<michal_> w sumie to nie tylko google chrome
<Wizard> Pech.
<Wizard> Tak będzie.
<Wizard> Aż do końca aktualizacji prawdopodobnie.
<Wizard> Swoją drogą, szybko ci się paczki ściągnęły.
<michal_> 3 minuty :D
<Wizard> Niemożliwe.
<Wizard> To jest jakieś 900MB przeciętnie.
<michal_> 428 mb chyba
<Wizard> Robisz coś źle.
<michal_> program aktualizacja oprogramowania
<michal_> i dalem aktualizuj
<michal_> i jest "aktualizacja ubuntu do wersji 12.04"
<Wizard> Hmm...
<Wizard> Będzie buba :>
<Aquila> no cóż ja nie byłem nigdy zwolennikiem upgradu lecz ściągnięcia systemu i instalacja od nowa, oczywiście home osobno i potem podpinam
<michal_> plytki nie mam
<Wizard> Ta, ja też tak robię.
<Aquila> najbezpieczniej i bezproblemowo
<michal_> "przygotowanie libc-bin" i nic sie nie robi
<michal_> :D
<michal_> od dluzszego czasu
<Aquila> michal_ nie musisz miec płytki
<Aquila> możesz zainstalowac nowy system z pena
<michal_> ile on wazy?
<michal_> bo troche by sie sciaga
<michal_> l
<Aquila> ubuntu 12.10 790 mb
<michal_> lol, jak zakonczyc aktualizacje:D?
<Aquila> powinien cię zapytac o restart chyba
<michal_> juz
<michal_> tylko dalej mi sie nic nie otwiera
<Aquila> reboot i się módl
<michal_> kk
<Wizard> I już go nie zobaczymy ;D
<Aquila> tak myslę
<CookieM> wróci do matrixa ;)
<fhf> cześć tak ostatnio chciałem odszukać alphe 2 ubuntu 13.04 i doczytałem się że nie została wydana. czy to prawda?
<Wizard> Coś bąkali, że dopiero betę wydadzą.
<Wizard> Ale zobacz sobie kalendarz na wiki dla pewności.
<Wizard> Zawsze możesz ściągnąć nocny obraz.
<fhf> no patrzyłem i jest że wydany 7 lutego
<Wizard> W sumie na jedno wychodzi.
<fhf> a na iso.qa.ubuntu.com
<fhf> nie ma
<fhf> też tak myślałem że daily build po prostu pobrać
<tajwanuser> cze
<tagava> why my newznab is showing me movie titles in my native language? i want them as original ones :(
<tagava> ehh zły kanał
<michal_> yo
<michal_> trafilem
<michal_> 12.10 wersja
<Wizard> Hm?
<michal_> z grubem problem byl
<michal_> :D
<Aquila> bo?
<michal_> cos tam rescue
<Wizard> o_O'
<Wizard> Nigdy tego nie zrozumiem. Ekran służy komputerowi do komunikacji z użytkownikiem. Użytkownik ignoruje komunikaty komputera, ale bardzo chce go używać.
<bastetmilo> lol
<Wizard> Trochę tak, jakby sobie nie odśnieżyć szyby i chcieć dojechać do pracy.
<Szpinak_biurwy> do-release-upgrade, do-release-upgrade - to jest maniera tylko Ubuntu, czy w innych dystrybucjach też jest to coś z nie konwencjalną nazwą?
<ftpd> Maniera Ubuntu.
<Szpinak_biurwy> Drugi przykład miał być add-apt-repository.
<Wizard> Szpinak_biurwy: Cóż, czego się spodziewałeś?
<Szpinak_biurwy> No tak…To Ubuntu…A gwibber zależy od gnome-control-center…
<Wizard> W 12.10? Całkiem możliwe.
<Wizard> Mnie jakoś nie dziwi.
<Szpinak_biurwy> Tak, w 12.10.
<Wizard> Ale jak się nie używa Ubuntu, to takie rzeczy faktycznie mogą dziwić. Co nie zmienia faktu, że oba programy są zainstalowane domyślnie.
<michal_> "PlayOnLinux nie może odnaleźć 7z (z P7ZIP full)" skad to wziac?
<Wizard> Z repo.
<Szpinak_biurwy> U mnie są odinstalowane oba.
<michal_> Dzięki
<michal_> zainstaluje lola i skype i zostaje na ubuntu
<tagava> mam kilka skryptów uruchamianych przy starcie przy pomocy tmuxa
<tagava> w jaki sposób wymusić na wszystkich oknach tmuxa użycie innego locale
<tagava> ale tylko tak a nie w całym shellu / systemie
<tagava> tam*
<Dreadlish> LANG="blabla" tmux
<Wizard> I ew. alias.
<Wizard> Dobranoc ;)
<tagava> Dreadlish czyli po prostu przed startem tmuxa LANG="us_US.utf-8" czy coś jeszcze?
<Dreadlish> tyle
<tagava> i dla wszystkich potomków tego skryptu będzie to działać?
<ftpd> "Wole debiana bo umiem się nim w miarę posługiwać.
<ftpd> A mikrotik ma tyle menu i pod menu że można się pogubić.
<ftpd> A w debianie to jak na prawdziwym systemie. Coś jak dos za dawnych czasów."
<ftpd> Doskonałe.
<bastetmilo> skad to?
<ftpd> http://trzepak.pl/viewtopic.php?f=18&t=38675
<bastetmilo> oborze
<Dreadlish> czepak.
<Dreadlish> 1st?
<michal_> dzisiaj koniec ferii
<bastetmilo> Znaczy gimbaza wraca do szkoły?
<Dreadlish> część
<Dreadlish> część zaczyna ferie ;D
<michal_> bastetmilo: nie mierz innych swoja miara
<bastetmilo> michal_: a Tobie o co chodzi?
<michal_> chyba ze nawiazanie gimbazy nie bylo do mnie
<michal_> to tak, gimbaza wraca do szkoly
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-03
<mati75> http://bash.org.pl/4855582/
<TheNumb> Pany, jak się włącza ten podgląd pulpetów w junity bez klikania na panelu?
<TheNumb> hmm, mam
<TheNumb> :D
<TheNumb> super+s
<kklimonda> ta
<kklimonda> przytrzymaj super, będziesz miał helpa
<TheNumb> Tak, własnie o tym pomyślałem :D
<TheNumb> Ciekawe czy w unity 8 dojdą nowe skróty.
<ftpd> Co to jest 'super'?
<ftpd> Alt?
<kklimonda> win
<Dreadlish> och
<Dreadlish> połączyłem się do syna kutaska
<Dreadlish> i wreszcie coś działa
<Dreadlish> :|
<jacekowski> i mnie dziauauo caly czas
<jacekowski> tylko trzeba bylo uwazac na 127.0.0.1 w rotacji
<Dreadlish> no u mnie pół dnia nie działało ;D
<Dreadlish> zresztą - niektórym hostom nadal ciężko
<kartofelek> e
<lisu> bry
<TheNumb> ry
<drathir> witam...
<Diablaplomba> siema
<Marqin> czym sie rozni front/rear i line microphone? trzaskam paskami gora dol, ale nie moge w tej alsie cos mikrofona dobrze ustawic
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-04
<TheNumb> Testował ktoś z was Netrunnera?
<shpaq> TheNumb: była kiedyś taka karcianka ;)
<mati75> shpaq: to się pasjans nazywa
<shpaq> z pasjansem miało to niewiele wspólnego
<Wilczek> Belzebub: ping
<Diablaplomba> ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-05
<dslat> quit
<dslat> exit
<dslat> part
<mati75>  /kick dslat
<mati75> bastetmilo: ++
<gjm> mocno pomocna
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: czy tutaj w ogóle cokolwiek kiedykolwiek się dzieje poza jojnami i partami? :D
<Dreadlish> no jasne, że nie.
<marsjaninzmarsa> o, siema Dreadlish.
<Dreadlish> cześć marsjan.
<gjm> Wpuścili Cię do spejsu?
<Dreadlish> :O
<gjm> impossibru
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: ja na chwilę
<marsjaninzmarsa> nie będę Marsjanował, luz. :D
<mati75> a takie piękne idlowanie było
<Dreadlish> nom
<Dreadlish> gjm: :D
<gjm> Pogadaj z nami, bo jeszcze zaśniesz z nudów.
<gjm> :v
<marsjaninzmarsa> gjm: nie nudzę się, trzepię hajsy.
<gjm> a trzep, tylko nie nabrudź
<gjm> ifykwim
<gjm> czy jakoś tak
<bastetmilo> oj, marsjaninzmarsa co taki glupie pytania zadajesz?
<marsjaninzmarsa> bastetmilo: oj, bo sporo się o tym kanale nasłuchałem, a tu jak przeglądam backlog cisza od paru dni. :D
<Dreadlish> wszyscy ucichli jak wszedłeś :|
<marsjaninzmarsa> przepraszam. :<
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-06
<Kdworak841> hello
<jacekowski> hi
<Kdworak841> jak tam jacek
<matti_> http://pastebin.com/jangirXf
<matti_> co mogę z tym błędem zrobić?
<drathir> sprawdzic czy jest net jak jest to sprawdzic dlaczego repo nie dziala...
<drathir> bry...
<matti_> bry
<matti_> jak to sprawdzić?
<matti_> net jak widać jest
<drathir> matti_: powinienes przy bledzie miec adres, jak nie ma to sudo apt-get update , tam powinno wyrzucic uszkodzone...
<matti_> zahashować ten zepsuty i śmiga?
<matti_> dziwne zahashowałem odhashowałem i działa :)
<drathir> dlatego /me woli jednak arch-a, bo w debianie predzej czy pozniej cyrki z zaleznosciami sie robia...
<kklimonda> komu się robią, temu się robią ;)
<drathir> kklimonda: dobrze doprecyzuje, ze na systemowych tylko uzywanych jest to rzadkoscia...
<denysonique> BREAKING NEWS "The released documents depict GCHQ operatives engaging in social engineering of IRC users to entrap themselves by encouraging the target to leak details about their location as well as wholesale attacks on the IRC servers hosting the network." BREAKING NEWS
<denysonique> https://www.quakenet.org/articles/102-press-release-irc-networks-under-systematic-attack-from-governments
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-07
<ciastek> drathir: w archu nie ma zależności?
<gjm> Są.
<mati75> czemu nie być?
<mati75> 3rd
<ciastek> mati75: nadinterpretacja - w archu nie ma cyrków z zależnościami
<gjm> Nie ma.
<mati75> cyrki z zależnościami to są w ubuntu
<TheNumb> mati75: z paczkami w repo nie ma.
<TheNumb> Chyba, że ktoś sobie nawrzuca 30 ppa.
<TheNumb> ;]
<mati75> jak typowy ubuntu luser
<TheNumb> A co ma zrobić jak w repozytorium nie ma oprogramowania? :D
<gjm> Zainstalować Windowsa.
<TheNumb> Tak.
<TheNumb> gjm: popieram.
<TheNumb> gjm: idź pierwszy
<mati75> TheNumb: wiesz zawsze musi być najnowsze
<gjm> Ja mam wszystko, czego potrzebuję.
<mati75> najnowsze != najlepsze
<mati75> ja też
<TheNumb> Ja też.
<gjm> A jak nie, to potrafię zainstalować i nie popsuć.
<gjm> A jak popsuję, to naprawię.
<TheNumb> PKGBUILDy pisze się prosto.
<TheNumb> Zapaczkować coś pod debiana... ugh
<TheNumb> debiana/ubuntu <:
<mati75> TheNumb: bitch please
<gjm> wooboodoobuntu
<TheNumb> mati75: wiedziałem, że dasz się podpuścić <:
<mati75> mnie jak na razie debian kfreebsd denerwuje
<mati75> wali mi jakimś głupim błędem
<TheNumb> bo kfreebsd to zabawka
<mati75> RC buga mam
<mati75> i pakiet wyleciał z testinga
<mati75> chce zobaczyć czy patch naprawia problem
<kklimonda> pakiet wyleciał, bo na kfreebsd się jebał?
<kklimonda> ech, super debian
<mati75> kklimonda: tak, dokładnie
<mati75> a że opiekun ma go głęboko w dupię
<mati75> zrobiłem nmu
<kklimonda> też bym miał głęboko w dupie tbh
<kklimonda> debian gnu/hurd i kfreebsd to taki rak :(
<mati75> tylko upstream author i opiekun to ta samo osoba
<TheNumb> yyyy
<TheNumb> ._.
<drathir> ciastek: sa ale arch jest bardziej na czasie z pakietami...
<gjm> hrhr
<gjm> nie
<mati75> gjm: jak ktoś nawali z aur, dodali jakieś pełne KDE
<mati75> i jeszcze repo chuj wie skąd to ma problem
<gjm> jego problem
<gjm> ~ » pacman -Qm | wc -l
<gjm> 32
<qermit> no, chyba wróciłem na stałe
<qermit> pozbyłem się BTRFSa
<TheNumb> qermit: jesteś zwycięzcą.
<qermit> TheNumb: teraz testuję ZFS
<xaxes`> qermit: na jakim systemie?
<jacekowski> qermit: a co ci sie w btrfs nie spodobalo?
<TheNumb> COW
<jacekowski> a co w tym niby zlego
<qermit> jacekowski: no cóż, niepasował mi kernel panic
<qermit> notoryczny
<qermit> chociaż dzięki temu nauczyłem się magic sysrq
<jacekowski> eeeee?
<jacekowski> jaki kernel uzywales?
<qermit> zwykły z ubuntu saucy
<qermit> z 12.04 też się wywalał
<jacekowski> numerek?
<jacekowski> moment
<qermit> jacekowski: sprwadź w paczkach
<xaxes`> 3.2
<qermit> tfu
<qermit> nie 12.04 tylko 13.04
<jacekowski> sysrq nie dziala po panicu
<xaxes`> w 12.04 jest 3.2
<qermit> jacekowski: ale to był panic związany z podsystemem plików
<qermit> reszta działała
<jacekowski> sysrq nie dziala po panicu
<jacekowski> i tyle
<qermit> jacekowski: działa
<jacekowski> po panicu procesor jest zatrzymywany
<jacekowski> chyba ze to oops byl
<qermit> no to może oops
<jacekowski> a masz dokladnie co to bylo?
<jacekowski> jakis backtrac
<jacekowski> e
<jacekowski> bo ja uzywam btrfs od hmmm
<jacekowski> od prawie 2 lat na 3 komputerach i dziaua wszystko
<jacekowski> i nie mialem ani jednego problemu tego typu
<qermit> jacekowski: też się dziwiłem na początku
<qermit> bo na 2 maszynach działa bez problemów
<jacekowski> to moglo byc cos sprzetowego na co btrfs sie lapal
<qermit> jacekowski: a jakie procki? amd czy intel?
<jacekowski> intel
<qermit> a no widzisz
<jacekowski> i ARM
<qermit> mi sie wysypywał na maszynie z AMD
<jacekowski> tzn. na intelach nie mialem problemow
<jacekowski> na AMD nie probowalem
<jacekowski> na ARM czasami dziwne rzeczy sie dzialy
<qermit> bo system plików jest źle napisany
<jacekowski> tam rozne dziwne "optymalizacje" sa ktore zakladaja little endian procesor
<qermit> czyli jest źle napisany
<jacekowski> chociaz podobno od czasu moich prob z ARMem poprawili duzo
<jacekowski> cjpcoaz ZFS na arm tez nie dziala tak do konca
<qermit> ps x
<qermit> ej nie tu
<qermit> jacekowski: teraz testuje zfs
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-08
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Dreadlish> ta
<Ashiren> ach gdzie moje maniery
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/qGIwPED.jpg
<Dreadlish> kot zawsze spoko
<Voldenet> koty ku wygranej
<kartofelek> koty master race
<N0_0NE> Cześć chciałbym poprosić was o pomoc i wypełnienie bardzo krótkiej ankiety składającej się z 7 pytań, ma to być dodatek do mojej pracy magisterskiej http://webankieta.pl/ankieta/wv1c29m0
<Voldenet> N0_0NE: co to za flood
<Voldenet> irc to nie komunikator internetowy
<kartofelek> flood?
<Voldenet> tfu, spam
<N0_0NE> wiem - protokół ale nazw komunikatorów nie będę wymieniał bo zbytnio by się to rozrosło
<N0_0NE> nie chcesz to nie musisz nic robić - chciałem tylko poprosić o pomoc
<Voldenet> to głupie pytanie :)
<N0_0NE> gg i skype mają takie same nazwy komunikatora jak protokołu, z irc i xmpp sprawa wygląda inaczej
<kartofelek> Nie wiem o chodzi.
<kartofelek> A, już wiem.
<N0_0NE> ale skoro ma to być zrozumiałe dla wszystkich to napisałem to tak a nie inaczej
<kartofelek> O, spacje przed znakiem zaptania, nie wypełniam.
<kartofelek> "Czy posiadasz konto na fejsbruku ?"
<kartofelek> lol
<Voldenet> Czy używasz tora? Powiadomimy organy ścigania
<Voldenet> ^_^
<N0_0NE> powodzenia
<N0_0NE> posiadanie i używanie nie jest karalne, wszystko zależy od tego w jakim celu się z niego korzysta
<Voldenet> ...?
<N0_0NE> to samo się tyczy VPN'ów, I2P i reszty
<Voldenet> ciekawe za co kartofelek wyleciał
<N0_0NE> <Voldenet> Czy używasz tora? Powiadomimy organy ścigania
<Voldenet> N0_0NE: wiem
<kartofelek> kartofelek: ¿
<kartofelek> Voldenet: ↑
<kartofelek> co ja robię
<Voldenet> Jestem ślepy
<Voldenet> zamieniłem +o z +b
<Voldenet> N0_0NE: tor + bitcoiny to niezbędnik każdego handlarza niewolnikami
<gjm> ps. to prawda
<Voldenet> erm trzodą chlewną
<Voldenet> jeszcze używają irca
<Voldenet> to taki protokół gdzie dwie łódki się spotykają i trzeba znać hackerski język - leet speak
<N0_0NE> a zwykłych sklepów na btc nie widziałeś ?
<gjm> Czy za bułki mogę zapłacić w BTC?
<gjm> halo, policja, proszę przyjechać na IRCa
<N0_0NE> a paypalem możesz ?
<gjm> Nie uczyli Cię, że nie odpowiada się pytaniem na pytanie?
<gjm> trololo
<N0_0NE> lololololololo
<Voldenet> no_one definitywnie był nikim
<Voldenet> fels batman
<Voldenet> feels*
<lisu> bry
<mati75> gjm: http://bash.org.pl/4855735/
<gjm> Drugi raz w tym tygodniu.
#ubuntu-pl 2014-02-09
<Dreadlish> nikt sie nie kłóci
<Dreadlish> aż dziwne
<ciastek> Jak nie?!
<Dreadlish> no właśnie widzę, że nie
<Belzebub> ciastek: masz ciastko?
<ciastek> Belzebub: a żądłem chcesz? :D
<Belzebub> ciastek: c'mon
<xaxes`> jest tu jakiś spec od bumblebee?
<xaxes`> chyba ostro namieszałem
<xaxes`> i nie mogę teraz naprawić
<Marqin> > The Technical Committee has lost confidence in the Committee's Chairman and requests that the Chairman resign.
<Marqin> oni tam sie ostro jada z tym wyborem init system xD
<kklimonda> nom
<mati75> niektóre teksty są mistrzowskie
<BlessJah> ubuntu?
<kklimonda> debian
<BlessJah> :)
<Marqin> to jak ogladac klotnie dzieci w piaskownicy, o to czy wziac zielona czy czerwona lopatke
<kklimonda> hmm, wybór nie jest tak banalny, ale średnio wyszła dyskusja
<Marqin> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EAwWPadFsOA dobry theem do czytania tych maili :D
<mati75> czy mi się wydaje czy ten " Steve Langasek" szuka frajerów do odwalenia czarnej roboty
<Marqin> Langasek to ten z Canonical?
<mati75> tak
<mati75> gość wygląda mniej więcej tak: http://3.bp.blogspot.com/-MKqG0NpBFzI/UNSov2-KqsI/AAAAAAAASL8/2quvlijmnww/s1600/home-alone-2-lost-in-new-york-tim-curry.jpg
<kklimonda> mati75: czemu?
<Marqin> http://raphaelhertzog.com/files/2011/05/steve.jpg
<Marqin> mati75: ^
<mati75> to może na kogoś innego patrzyłem
<mati75> coś czuje, że upstart przejdzie
<mati75> chociaż bym wolał openrc
<mati75> 1st
<kklimonda> mati75: systemd już przeszło
<Marqin> a ja czuje ze bedzie fork
<Marqin> :D
<Marqin> mati75: systemd przeszlo chyba
<Marqin> zalezy
<Marqin> zalezy jak Andreas Barth zaglosuje
<Marqin> jak da U na pierwsze a D na ostatnie to upstart przejdzie jak liczylem
<kklimonda> nie, już jest przesądzone
<Marqin> kklimonda: ^
<kklimonda> chyba, że ktoś zmieni głos
<kklimonda> są 4 głosy za systemd
<kklimonda> 8 osób w TC
<Marqin> kklimonda: to nie tak
<kklimonda> Marqin: to tak
<Marqin> kklimonda: oni tam glosuja preferyjnie
<Marqin> a nie za jednym
<kklimonda> Marqin: jest już 6 głosóœ rzuconych
<Marqin> 7
<kklimonda> no to tym bardziej
<Marqin> i jak 8 wrzuci systemd na ostantie miejsce a upstart na 1 to upstart przejdzie
<kklimonda> nie umiesz liczyć :P
<Marqin> kklimonda: systemd 28 pkt
<Marqin> kklimonda: upstart 27 pkt
<Marqin> kklimonda: openrc 20
<mati75> ja mam openrc zainstalowany
<Marqin> ale mowie
<mati75> więc mi właściwie wisi co będzie
<Marqin> nie wazne czy upstart czy systemd przejdzie, i tak Ci drudzy zrobia fork debiana
<kklimonda> Marqin: jest 7 głosów na 8
<mati75> tylko gorzej bo będę musiał pakiety dopasować
<Marqin> a w miedzyczasie GR to przeglosuje
<kklimonda> czy nawet już 8/8
<Marqin> kklimonda: no jest 7/8 i z pkt wychodzi 28:27
<kklimonda> Marqin: i nikt nie zagłosował upstart 1. i systemd ostatnie
<Marqin> kklimonda: jeszcze jeden glos
<mati75> zobaczymy rano
<mati75> oczywiście będzie wielki news jak z mate w ubuntu
<Marqin> Barth nie glosowal
<mati75> czyli o czymś czego nie ma
<Marqin> a on jest na upstartem
<Marqin> mati75: news bedzie na reddicie :D
<mati75> 7.02 jego ostatnia wiadomość była
<mati75> i ma taką samą strefe czasową co my
<mati75> więc pewnie śpi
<kklimonda> ah, fair point - zapomniałem o andreasie
<kklimonda> to tym lepsza opera
<mati75> openrc nie przejdzie bo ma za mało punktów
<mati75> wtedy wszędzie było
<kklimonda> openrc daje za mało w porównaniu do systemd/upstart, by było warte inwestowania czasu w migrację
<mati75> w sumie tak
<Marqin> http://wiki.minix3.org/DevelopersGuide/MinixOnARM
<Marqin> chce minixa na sgs
<mati75> tylko to init jest
<mati75> ma działać
<kklimonda> systemd działa
<kklimonda> upstart też... mostly
<kklimonda> gdyby to był wybór między sysvinit a openrc
<Marqin> sysvinit tez dziala
<kklimonda> to pewnie openrc by było ok
<mati75> systemd to krowa
<kklimonda> tzn. używa dużo zasobów?
<kklimonda> dużo miejsca na dysku?
<mati75> chociaż też nie wiadomo co autor odwali
<kklimonda> robi sporo rzeczy (ale nie jako pid 1)
<mati75> nie
<mati75> że chce robić wszystko
<Marqin> no ale co za roznica
<Marqin> jak nie robi jaki pid1 to robi jako pid2
<Marqin> i wtedy pid2 jest narazony
<Marqin> takie pozorne rozmywanie bezpieczenstwa
<mati75> a jak cóś jest do wszystkiego to jest do niczego
<kklimonda> mati75: używałeś systemd?
<kklimonda> przez dłuższy czas?
<kklimonda> na prawdziwych systemach?
<mati75> kklimonda: tak
<Marqin> ja uzywam na roznych sprzetach i systemd i upstarta i sysvinit
<Marqin> i powiem tak
<Marqin> 0 roznicy dla mnie
<mati75> kklimonda: arch się liczy?
<kklimonda> bo ja uważam, że kilka rzeczy które robi systemd jest bardzo fajna
<mati75> https://github.com/hut/minirc
<kklimonda> mati75: to arch
<kklimonda> nie wiem ;)
<kklimonda> (nie wiem jak dobrze zintegrowali systemd z resztą systemu tbh)
<kklimonda> Marqin: dla mnie chociażby systemctl status [usługa] jest bardzo przydatne
<Marqin> kklimonda: na upstarcie tez masz
<kklimonda> Marqin: nie daje takich samych informacji
<kklimonda> Marqin: (zrzut z loga na przykład)
<kklimonda> zresztą fajnie by było gdyby wygrał jeden init system
<kklimonda> jeden toolkit graficzny
<kklimonda> o jedno środowisko już w sumie nawet nie będę pisał :3
<Marqin> Debian X
<Marqin> Debian X Leopard
<kklimonda> mm
<Marqin> if you know what i mean
<kklimonda> ogólnie os x robi sporo rzeczy dobrze, więc gdyby linuksowi udało się parę z nich skopiować..
<Marqin> kklimonda: nom, aczkolwiek czasami bywa meczacy
<Marqin> i to ze opengl tylko do 4.1 wspiera :C
<Marqin> trzeba na kolejnego osiksa czekac
<kklimonda> ma to jakieś praktyczne konsekwencje?
<kklimonda> trudniej się portuje gry?
<Marqin> kklimonda: no ja swoja apke portowalem ;d
<kklimonda> a to, że się robi męczący.. to mogę napisać o każdym systemie :)
<Marqin> co do gier to nie wiem
<Marqin> wiekszosc i tak uzywa directx xD
<Marqin> a w macu jedyne co mi przeszkadza to ze taki homebrew nie jest integralna czescia systemu
<kklimonda> mhm, portowanie (plus pewnie wydajność, gdy trzeba nowsze rozszerzenia jakoś emulować) to jedyne co mi przychodzi do głowy, gdzie brak nowszych wersji opengl
<kklimonda> gdzie brak nowszych wersji opengl jest faktycznie problemem*
<kklimonda> no, homebrew mogłoby być zintegrowane w system
<kklimonda> ale i tak jest lepiej, niż parę lat temu
<kklimonda> ostatnio się bawiłem homebrew to wszystko instalowało się szybko i przyjemnie
<kklimonda> muszę kiedyś poczytać więcej jakie są z tym problemy
<Marqin> kklimonda: no u mnie cos z pythonem raz sie namieszalo
<Marqin> jak chcialem bzr uzywac
<Marqin> to cos mu brakowalo w pythonpath
<Marqin> bo mialem nawalone kilka roznych wersji
<kklimonda> mhm, shit as usual ;)
<kklimonda> kilka wersji interpretera, i zaczynamy zabawę
<Marqin> dobra, ja lece
<Marqin> https://lists.debian.org/debian-ctte/2014/02/msg00373.html
<Marqin> lol
<kklimonda> ogólnie muszę popcorn wyciągnąć
<kklimonda> bo ta, i pochodne, dyskusje będą pewnie jeszcze długo się przewijać na listach
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-02
<greensec1> no chyba jednak cos jest nie tak
<greensec1> Nastepne zdarzenie: port 50505, opis Sockets de troi
<greensec1> co ty na to ftpd ale nie wiem czemu przypisany jest do 127.0.0.1
<rsajdok> \quit
<krzywyzielarz> Witam. mam Dell  Precision M6500 z ATI FirePro M7740, na ubuntu 14.04. nie ma osterowników od AMD.  otwarte sterowniki są zainstalowane domyślnie?
<krzywyzielarz> sterowników *
<krzywyzielarz> czy  otwarte sterowniki są zainstalowane domyślnie?*
<Dread> tak.
<krzywyzielarz> A instalacja wersji z oibaf repository?
<krzywyzielarz> ppa:oibaf/graphics-drivers
<krzywyzielarz> Bo zacinają się strony przy przewijaniu.
<Dread> jak chcesz to instaluj
<Dread> ale jak coś nie zadziała, to nie przychodź z płaczem.
<krzywyzielarz> JużpopsułemGDM u dyrektora.  instalując nie kompatybilne  sterowniki. Ale wszystko odinstalowałem i jest ok:)
<krzywyzielarz> Po prostu nie miałem styczności z fire pro pod linux :)
<krzywyzielarz> dowidzenia
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-03
<jacekowski> 1st
<micom> Czesc wszystkim, istnieje jakis polski kanal zwiazany z linuxem, programowanie, na ktorym mozna swobodnie rozmawiac i jest aktywny ciagle? (Oprocz tego)
<mati75> tak, ściekowy
<micom> u so funny ;)
<en0x> hehe
<drathir> lol
<drathir> bry...
<AW71> hej
<Ashiren> ale chyba tutaj nie mozna swobodnie rozmawiac?
<AW71> można
<AW71> tylko trzeba szyfrem się posługiwać ;)
<AW71> pytanie do speców
<AW71> czy jako adres LAN routerea można ustawić 172.168.1.1?
<AW71> wg mnie nie
<AW71> ale niech ktoś się wypowie
<ari-tczew> AW71: a co to przeszkadza?
<ari-tczew> to sieć wewnętrzna
<AW71> no tak, ale to jest adres publiczny
<AW71> i nie powinien się pojawić w sieci prywatnej
<AW71> tak mi się wydaje
<ari-tczew> jak adres publiczny?
<AW71> spoza tych zakresów http://pl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Adres_prywatny
<ari-tczew> AW71: tu sprawdź sobie twój "adres publiczny" http://www.ipnow.org/
<AW71> swoj to ja znam
<ari-tczew> AW71: wiesz co, jak chcesz sam się przekonać, to sobie ustaw ten IP co podałeś i zrestartuj router
<AW71> mam takiego kolegę co ma taki adres na routerze ustawiony
<ari-tczew> będziesz miał 100% pewność, czy możesz mieć, czy nie
<AW71> i niby sieć działa
<ari-tczew> no jasne
<ari-tczew> bo to jest adres bramki tylko w sieci wewnętrznej
<AW71> ale są jakieś problemy
<AW71> np Pidgin nie łączy się z serwerem
<AW71> wywala jakiś problem z DNS
<ari-tczew> a to nie jest powiedziane, że to wina tego śmiesznego IP
<AW71> no nie wiem
<ari-tczew> zresztą, czy musisz mieć ten adres? jakiś sentyment?
<ari-tczew> wpisz jakikolwiek
<AW71> ale taki na razie mam trop
<ari-tczew> nawet default
<ari-tczew> bo mówimy o sieci domowej?
<AW71> na razie nie mam dostępu do tej sieci
<AW71> to kolegi sieć
<AW71> mówimy o sieci sporej organizacji
<ari-tczew> ano widzisz
<ari-tczew> tylko czemu ten kolega się upiera przy tym 172.*?
<AW71> nie wiem
<ari-tczew> no właśnie
<AW71> takie już miał ustawione
<AW71> musiałbym Ci dokładaniej opisac problem
<AW71> kolega ma lapka z Ubuntu
<AW71> które adres pobiera z dhcp
<AW71> serwer dhcp 172.168.1.2
<AW71> brama 172.168.1.1
<AW71> a w pliku /etc/resolv.conf ma 127.0.0.1
<kklimonda> 127.0.0.1 to lokalny dns cache
<AW71> no ok
<kklimonda> nm trzeba odpytać co tak naprawdę jest dns serwerami
<kklimonda> nic technicznie nie stoi na przeszkodzie zrobić sieci 172.168.1.0/24 (czy podobnej) ale to oczywiście lekko głupie
<kklimonda> z drugiej strony to AOL jest, więc pewnie niewiele tracą ;D
<AW71> no ja też tak uważam
<AW71> a skąd wiesz
<AW71> może oglądają amerykańskie stronki :)
<kklimonda> whois 172.168.1.0
<kklimonda> no tak
<AW71> sprawdzałem
<kklimonda> wiesz, ogólnie podejrzewam, ze ktoś głupio pomieszał
<kklimonda> i miało być albo 172.16
<kklimonda> albo 192.168
<kklimonda> ale skoro to duża firma to..
<AW71> no właśnie
<kklimonda> ech
<AW71> tam jest wszystko chyba na windowsie
<kklimonda> jaki jest problem z dns?
<kklimonda> i pytanie, dlaczego nie łączy pidgin
<AW71> serwer dns na windows chyba
<kklimonda> trzeba zobaczyć z jakim serwerem się pidgin chce łączyć
<AW71> już kiedyś znim miałem taki problem
<kklimonda> i sprezycować co oznacza problem dns
<AW71> chwilka
<kklimonda> to może byc nie związane z głupią siecią w sumie
<AW71> ale inny klient tez nie łączy
<AW71> psi sprawdzałem
<AW71> więc to raczej coś z siecią
<kklimonda> a możesz pingować serwer, do którego chcesz się podłączyć? po hoście? po ip?
<AW71> chyba tak
<kklimonda> (i czy to nie jest IP 172.168.x.y, bo wtedy mógłbyś pingować hosta w sieci wewnętrznej)
<AW71> sprawdzałem konta na 2 różnych serwerach
<AW71> ubuntu.pl i jabber.uznam.net.pl
<kklimonda> ach, to może firewall firmowy blokuje?
<AW71> ii na obu nie łączy
<AW71> ale czemu?
<kklimonda> bo xmpp odpala się na dziwnym porcie, ruch na niego może być wycięty
<kklimonda> zależy jaka jest polityka firmy
<AW71> podejrzane to
<AW71> ale trzeba to sprawdzić
<AW71> w pidginie coś takiego wyskakuje
<AW71> https://pidgin.im/pipermail/support/2013-January/026174.html
<AW71> jak ta ostatnia linia
<AW71> tak ze 3 razy taka linia się pojawia
<kklimonda> możesz spróbować zrobić telnet ubuntu.pl 5222
<kklimonda> i pewnie zawiśnie na "Trying [ip]"
<kklimonda> więc prawdopodobnie firewall wycina ruch
<AW71> no zobaczę jutro
<AW71> nie lubią wolnego oprogramowania może ;)
<AW71> widzisz jakie kłody pod nogi cżłowiekowi kładą
<AW71> dzięki za pomoc, jutro posprawdzam
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-04
<drathir> bry...
<drathir> lol to ubuntu.pl xmpp zyje jeszcze? ;p /me juz dawno uciekl...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-05
<rsajdok> mam dysk podzielony na kilka partycji / i /home na pierwszej mam bad blocks, jakieś sugestie? dysk się psuje?
<TheNumb> no
<rsajdok> wydzielenie nowego / z /home ma sens czy lepiej kupić nowy dysk?
<Ashiren> tak
<Ashiren> jak juz sie tworza bad blocks to nie polegalbym na tym dysku
<rsajdok> Ashiren: dzięki
<Ashiren> ostatecznie sprobuj badblocks by zaorac zle bloki
<Ashiren> przy odrobinie szczescia jak nowe sie nie utworza to dysk jeszcze moze podzialc
<rsajdok> Ashiren: z drugiej strony czekać aż nagle się zepsuje to też nie ma sensu :)
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-06
<Ashiren> 1st
<Ashiren> uff
<gjm> 2nd
<gjm> mało brakowało
<jacekn> 3rd
<jacekn> przynajmniej na podium jestem
<rsajdok> mam maszyne bez dostępu do internetu musze tam zainstalować kilka pakietów, chodzi o biliotekę libboost, da się jakoś pobrać grupę plików deb
<rsajdok> albo pobrać gdzieś repozytorium universe, i przegrać na ten komputer?
<jacekn> da sie
<rsajdok> jacekn: jakaś podpowiedź ?
<jacekn> rsajdok: no firefoxa mozesz uzyc zeby zapisac paczki na USB i potem "dpkg -i <paczka>"
<rsajdok> jacekn: to wiem ale tych paczek jest całe mnóstwo, chodzi mi o zależności
<rsajdok> jacekn: pobrałem jedną przy próbie instalacji zgłasza błąd, że nie ma innej
<jacekn> maly hack ale mozesz zainstalowac na jakims VM i przegrac je z /var/cache/apt/archives. Podejrzewam jednak ze jest lepszy sposob ale nie wiem jaki dokladnie
<jacekn> rsajdok: nie masz internetu czy w ogole sieci?
<rsajdok> rsajdok: tutaj chodzi o to, że otwarty jest tylko port ssh
<rsajdok> jacekn: mogę przegrać na ten komputer cokolwiek ale nie widzę przegrywać deb za debem
<jacekn> ah
<jacekn> no jak masz sso to jest proste - stworz tunel ssh
<jacekn> ssh -R 8080:localhost:80:archive.ubuntu.com user@host
<rsajdok> jacekn: blokada VPN
<jacekn> jaka blokada vpn?
<jacekn> vpn Ci nie pozwoli zrobic tunelu przez SSH ale zalogowac sie mozesz?
<rsajdok> jacekn: jest jeszcze vpn do tego komputera
<jacekn> no niech bedzie nie ma to znaczenia
<jacekn> jak masz bezposrednie ssh to tunel powinien zadzialac
<rsajdok> jacekn: tak, probóuje, dzięki
<jacekn> i jak bedziesz mial tunel to podajesz mu localhost jako repo i zrobione
<jacekn> albo hack w /etc/hosts
<qermit> jacekn: a nie lepiej SOCKS?
<jacekn> chyba sie nie da zrobic socks na drugim koncu
<jacekn> no chyba ze 2 tunele
<qermit> Acquire::socks::proxy "socks://username:password@proxyserver:port/";
<qermit> i jeden tunel statyczny a drugi socks
<jacekn> no tak ale to moze byc trudniejsze niz 1 tunel in /etc/hsots
<jacekn> ale zadziala
<jacekn> dla mnie to glupota i tak to co to za sytem co nie moze autualizacji instalowac
<rsajdok> generalnie odcięty jest od internetu
<rsajdok> też tego nie rozumiem
<jacekn> od internetu niech bedzie ale security.ubuntu.com powinno miec wyjatek albo lokalny mirror powinien byc
<rsajdok> wycieli internet ze względów bezpieczeństwa
<jacekn> taaaaa
<rsajdok> jacekn: słuszna sugestia
<jacekn> ciekawi ludzie, blokuja latki bezpieczenstwa ze wzgledow bezpiecznstwa
<rsajdok> jacekn: nie znają się po prostu, na moje uwagi, dostałem odpowiedź że brakujące pliki mogę wgrać za pomocą scp
<jacekn> rsajdok: zrob proxy i sie nimi nie przejmuj. Nawet na facebooka z serwera bedziesz mogl wejsc ;)
<jacekn> proxy przez ssh oczywiscie
<rsajdok> jacekn: ok
<drathir> hmmm...
<drathir> btw ssh niestety tylko jako proxy socks dziala... a i nie wiem czy nieidzie po stronie serwera zablokowac...
<jacekn> da sie chyba ale jak instalujesz paczki to masz roota wiec mozesz odblokowac
<drathir> jacekn: prosciej wtyczke ze switcha wyciaagnac...
<drathir> wtedy to jest bezpieczenstwo...
<jacekn> ech ludzie sie nigdy nie naucza ale cos zrobic
<drathir> jacekn: mnie ciekawi dziwny dns z tesstu grc.com co dziwniejsze nawet po wycieciu na ufw pokazuje...
<drathir> moze bind ma jakis wyciek...
<jacekn> gdzie widzisz ten dns?
<BlessJah> boosta mozesz sam skompilowac, to nie rocket science
<BlessJah> a co do tuneli, apt resoektuje http_proxy, ale zawsze mozna z tsocks odpalac i tyle z security
<drathir> jacekn: https://www.grc.com/dns/dns.htm
<drathir> BlessJah: tylko trzeba pamietac, ze http z socks nie zadziala... a da rade przerobic socks na http proxy w locie ?
<jacekn> drathir: czemu http ma nie dzialac z socks?
<drathir> jacekn: nom z ssh tylko obsluguje socks bezposrednio z tego co kojarze... a myslalem o programie co w locie z ssh socks robi http proxy?
<jacekn> ah
<jacekn> no tak ale to nie jest wielki problem powiedziec aptowi zeby uzyl cosks
<jacekn> socks
<drathir> jacekn: jesli obsluguje to fakt zaden problem...
<BlessJah> drathir: tsocks i nie martwisz sie niczym
<ksawerek28pl> witajcie zaistalowalem sobie na malyl laptopie linuxa ubuntu 14.04 lts jestem mozna rzec poczatkujacy w tych sprawach glownie przez cale swoje zycie korzystalemem z ms windowsa.
<micom> ksawerek28pl, jestem z Ciebie dumny ;)
<ksawerek28pl> micom jak odpalic na linuksie tor browser pobrana ze strony www.torproject.org bo mi to niechcialo dzialac musialem tora instalowac przez terminala.
<micom> ksawerek28pl, chuj  go wie, wpisz w google i poszukaj
<ksawerek28pl> ok.
<ksawerek28pl> zrobilem tak jak na tym filmiku tylko jak doistalowac jezyk polski bo mam tora po angielsku ? link : https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=0DrVIY3OvSY
<ksawerek28pl> ide pa wpadne kiedy indziej.
<Ashiren> :v
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/UTwlcGK.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-07
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.imgur.com/wRWmPek.jpg
<drathir> tor po angielsku ^^
<drathir> bry...
<Ashiren> ?
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/am0NZDo_460s.jpg
<Voldenet> http://i.imgur.com/OOjGr76.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/9jgs0Dd.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/8AJuR8W.jpg
<grek> czesc podpowiedzie potrzebuje odpalic aplikacje windowsowa - ma problem na wne - na virtualbox smig
<grek> potrzebuje zeby caly czas szla - ale loklany serwer mam ju zobciazony za vardzo zeby szedl na nim vb
<TheNumb> pewnie się nie da
<grek> i tak mysle mam zdalny serwer - jak by na nim odpalic virtualboxa
<grek> nie wiem czy to zdalnie dziala nigdy nie probowalem
<TheNumb> w sensie że na serwerze dedykowanym?
<grek> w sumie ten zdalny nie ma xów wogule ale to chyba nie jest neizbedne a przy jego zasobach jak bym dal z 500m b ram na tego vb to nic by nie bylo
<grek> tak
<grek> na ovh
<grek> webowy serwer
<TheNumb> jak webowy
<grek> i na nim odpalic nie wiem xp czy jakiegos maloobciazajacy
<TheNumb> masz serwer dedykowany czy vps?
<grek> no to zwykly serwer na strony
<grek> dedyk
<TheNumb> pewnie się da
<TheNumb> tylko, że nie możesz tam wirtualizować windowsa
<TheNumb> :P
<grek> nie moge?
<TheNumb> A masz licencję?
<grek> wlasnie o to cmi chodzi -
<grek> jakies tam mam ale wolnej nie ma
<TheNumb> no to ryzykujesz
<grek> czyli co nie wolno
<grek> acha o tym nie pomyslalem
<TheNumb> nikt Ci nie broni
<TheNumb> <:
<grek> mam licencje na kazdym kompie a widnwosq nie uzywam to moze sie liczy ? chyba nie bo to pewnie oem zreszta win7 wirtualizoweac chjyba nei ma sensu
<grek> jeden prosty maly programik
<TheNumb> oem nie możesz zainstalować na innym komputerze
<grek> ok
<TheNumb> OEM jest dostarczany razem z komputerem.
<TheNumb> grek: co to za program?
<TheNumb> może inna wersja wine uruchomi
<grek> meta trader
<TheNumb> a
<TheNumb> :D
<grek> dziala
<grek> ale polaczenie z mql nie dziala mowie ze nie moze sie zalhooewac na wine
<grek> na windowsie jest ok
<grek> :)
<grek> dlatego potrzebuje zeby szedl stale :)
<grek> a oni ot moga sprawdzic ? ze mam windowsqa tam wirtualizownego ? nie mam zamiaru z niego kozystac tylko ten program ma isc
<TheNumb> grek: próbowałeś z różnymi wersjami wine?
<grek> najlpeeiej na win89
<grek> tak
<grek> meta trader4 ma problem
<grek> mt5 dziala podobno ok ale ja musze miec mt4
<grek> sam program dziala
<gjm> "nie moze sie zalhooewac"
<gjm> co
<grek> a jak bym znalazl wersje dzialajaca na wine to w sumie tez bym wolal zostawic go na tym zdalnym serwerze  - to ja to zrobic zainstalowac xy czy tez jakis vb z linuxem ?
<grek> czy jakies inne rozwiazanie - w sensiee jest aktualnie serwer bez xow chce odpalic na nim prohram dzialajacy stale na wine z mozliwoscia zajzenia do niego przez jakas zdalna sesje czy cos w tym stylu
<TheNumb> możesz sobie zrobić xvnc
<TheNumb> Chyba kiedyś komuś stawiałem takiego metatradera na linuksowym serwerze
<grek> czyli zainstalowac normalnie np gnome potem vnc polaczyc sie i na tym odpalic apke
<TheNumb> po co gnome?
<TheNumb> tylko xvnc
<grek> no jakies xy acha on ma swoje jakies
<TheNumb> no i openbox czy coś
<grek> w sensie open box jako xy
<grek> ok
<gjm> ;_;
<TheNumb> grek: jak sprawdzić czy się połączyłem z mql?
<TheNumb> kek
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-ftw.9cache.com/photo/avggpw5_460s.jpg
<drathir> a wine z ssh -X nie pojdzie?
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/34lB4du.jpg?1
<pcctw> czesc, ma tu ktos moze jakis telefon z ubuntu phone albo selfish?
<pcctw> Ashiren, dzieki 'kociaku' ;)
<gjm> telefon z selfish
<pcctw> hehehe
<pcctw> ale zajebałem :p oczywiscie mial byc sailfish hehehe
<pcctw> telefon jolla
<pcctw> czy moze brak jakies sony lepsze i probowac z ubuntu?
<pcctw> rozumiem, ze wszyscy androidowcy?
<rsajdok|away> podczas próby aktualizacji 10.04 do 12.04 dostaje błąd (Odczytywanie bazy danych ... 157453 files and directories currently installed.)
<rsajdok|away> Przygotowanie do zastąpienia libapt-pkg4.12 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu6~upgrader1 (wykorzystując .../libapt-pkg4.12_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.22_amd64.deb) ...
<rsajdok|away> Rozpakowanie pakietu zastępującego libapt-pkg4.12 ...
<rsajdok|away> Przygotowanie do zastąpienia libapt-inst1.4 0.8.16~exp12ubuntu6~upgrader1 (wykorzystując .../libapt-inst1.4_0.8.16~exp12ubuntu10.22_amd64.deb) ...
<rsajdok|away> Rozpakowanie pakietu zastępującego libapt-inst1.4 ...
<rsajdok|away> dpkg: problemy z zależnościami uniemożliwiają skonfigurowanie libnih-dbus1:
<rsajdok|away>  libnih-dbus1 zależy od libnih1 (= 1.0.3-4ubuntu9.1); jednakże:
<rsajdok|away>   Wersją libnih1 w systemie jest 1.0.1-1.
<rsajdok|away> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania libnih-dbus1 (--configure):
<rsajdok|away>  problemy z zależnościami - pozostawiony nieskonfigurowany
<rsajdok|away> dpkg: problemy z zależnościami uniemożliwiają skonfigurowanie gcc-4.4:
<rsajdok|away>  gcc-4.4 zależy od gcc-4.4-base (= 4.4.7-1ubuntu2); jednakże:
<rsajdok|away>   Wersją gcc-4.4-base w systemie jest 4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1.
<rsajdok|away>  gcc-4.4 zależy od cpp-4.4 (= 4.4.7-1ubuntu2); jednakże:
<rsajdok|away>   Wersją cpp-4.4 w systemie jest 4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1.
<rsajdok|away>  gcc-4.4 zależy od binutils (>= 2.20.1-15~); jednakże:
<rsajdok|away>   Wersją binutils w systemie jest 2.20.1-3ubuntu7.1.
<rsajdok|away>  gcc-4.4 zależy od libgomp1 (>= 4.4.7-1ubuntu2); jednakże:
<rsajdok|away>   Wersją libgomp1 w systemie jest 4.4.3-4ubuntu5.1.
<rsajdok|away> dpkg: błąd przetwarzania gcc-4.4 (--configure):
<BlessJah> sigh
<BlessJah> rsajdok|away: jesli chcesz nam cos pokazac, uzyj jakiejs wklejki (http://wklej.org), nie wklejaj na kanal
<rsajdok> tak wiem pomyłka :)
<Ashiren> dwoch ich jest?
<BlessJah> najwyrazniej
<rsajdok> podczas próby aktualizacji z 10.04 do 12.04 dostaje błąd http://pastie.org/9896068
<gjm> good job
<rsajdok> jakieś rady?
<gjm> pcctw: nie wszyscy, ja na przykład mam Nokię E51
<Ashiren> z prehistorycznej wersji do starozytnej
<Ashiren> chociaz 12.04 to lts hmm
<pcctw> mnie raczej chodzi o cos z desktopa na telefonie
<Ashiren> wyglada na to ze python sie sypnal
<pcctw> tu jaki news http://www.designntrend.com/articles/33004/20141230/lumia-1020-leak-features-ubuntu-linux-microsoft-flagship-windows-phone.htm
<pcctw> Ashiren, co masz na mysli?
<Ashiren> ten traceback na dole
<rsajdok> a jak zmienić język, żeby błądy były w język angielskim?
<BlessJah> sproboj export LC_ALL=en_US.utf8 w terminalu roota
<rsajdok> BlessJah: nie wiem dlaczego nagle pojawia się w języku polskim komunikat do upgradu systemu export nie pomógł
<drathir> rsajdok: LANG=en_US.utf8 | aplikacja
<drathir> ktos moze skonfigurowal linksa, zeby magnety otwieral?
<TheNumb> czo
<drathir> TheNumb: links>setup>association
<drathir> nie mam zielonego pojecia jaki content type wstawic, zeby dzialalo...
<drathir> probowalem pare, ale na zaden nie reaguje...
#ubuntu-pl 2015-02-08
<Ashiren> 1st
<gjm> 2nd
<pcctw> Ashiren, bez kici sie nie liczy :P
<Ashiren> juz nie sobota
<grek> TheNumb: czesc udalo mi sie odpalic tego meta tradera na linuxie przez wine na serwerze przez xvnc swietna sprawa
<TheNumb> grek: no
<grek> prawie nie zuzywa zasobów i odbyło sie bez wirtualizacji windowsa
<TheNumb> :P
<TheNumb> no.
<TheNumb> metatrader dobrze działa pod wine
<TheNumb> ;-)
<grek> :)
<TheNumb> 4 i 5
<TheNumb> Ja stawiałem chyba 4
<grek> z kopiowaniem sygnalui cos nie dzialalo ale poszlo teraz pieknie sobie pracuje , aj też 4 taki potrzebowalem super ze to zadzialalo :)
<drathir> linux rzadzi... ;p
<inzaghi89> macie może jakiś pomysł jak zmienić godzinę na vps który stoi na openvz? próbowałem przez ntp ale tak jakby czas idzie od dedyka i nie udało mi się tego obejść póki co. A mam 10 min przesunięcie
<inzaghi89> a chciałem sobie btsync postawić. Bez poprawnej godziny nie ruszy
<jacekowski> nie da sie
<inzaghi89> ok, dzięki jacekowski :)
<inzaghi89> rozumiem tylko zmiana w głównym nodzie
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-09
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<tobiasz29> wiatr taki, że łeb urywa  :x
<tobiasz29> a w sumie... to pssyt
<gjm> ;]
<tobiasz29> gjm: pssytasz w utajeniu czy w pracy jesteś?  ;]
<Ashiren> o to smogu nie bedzie
<gjm> no będę wychodził niedługo
<tobiasz29> dosklepiku?  :>
<gjm> no w sumie można tak powiedzieć :>
<tobiasz29> hyh
<EsmD> co moge zrobic, jesli przy probie aktualizacji swiezego ubuntu 14.04 chyba (triumfalna turkawka) z waszej stronki mi pisze ze nie moge zaktualizowac z tego programu? Uzywam normalnego aktualizatora
<d42> triumfalna turkawka
<d42> :333
<tobiasz29> następna będzie "rozpierdolona rzaba"   :>
<Ashiren> a dlaczego nie mozesz zaktualizowac? timeout?
<tobiasz29> kurczaki, fail... po 't' raczej powinno być 'u', a nie 'r'   ._.
<tobiasz29> poprawka: "uwalona ulka"  \o/
<EsmD> Ashiren, pisze mi po angielsku ze nie mozna zaktualizowac systemu przy pomocy tego narzedzia
<mati75> kanał nie jest powiązany z żadną stroną
<mati75> a najlepiej aktualizować z konsoli
<gjm> install gentoo
<Ashiren> z xboxa czy ps4
<gjm> z nesa
<EsmD> mati75, ty no, faktycznie
<firemark> [10:51:18]  d42 » triumfalna turkawka
<firemark> tak, też mnie dzisiaj rozbawiło
<xxpornoxx> Halo
<gjm> profilaktycznie
<firemark> gjm++
<xxpornoxx> Co moze byc jak live ubuntu 15.10 nie startuje tylko wywala nouveanu error
<xxpornoxx> Nie moge zainstalowac systemu
<gjm> pewnie coś się popsuło
<gjm> i nie było mnie słychać
<firemark> xxpornoxx: za mało info
<xxpornoxx> Probowalem z dopiskiem: nouveanu.blacklist=1
<xxpornoxx> Ale to samo
<xxpornoxx> Nouveanu EFI..  Cos tam wyskakuje
<gjm> to pewnie coś tam się popsuło
<xxpornoxx> Grafika gtx980
<gjm> pomocniejszy byłby komunikat
<gjm> znika, czy można uwiecznić?
<xxpornoxx> Ale to zapieprza na czarnym ekranie z 1000 linijek i sie zawiesza
<gjm> jak się zawiesza, to można uwiecznić
<xxpornoxx> A linux mint 17.3 startuje normalnie z live
<gjm> to nic nie wnosi
<xxpornoxx> Wiem ze 14.10 normalnie się uruchamia a 15.10 nie
<xxpornoxx> Dobra odczytam dokładnie co pisxr
<xxpornoxx> Pisze
<gjm> jest napisane
<xxpornoxx> Nouveanu EFI error (0x00f80)
<xxpornoxx> I tak leci z 1000 linijek
<xxpornoxx> Laptop msi ge70pl
<gjm> uwaga, cycat:
<gjm> "When the CD start menu comes up and you select the version you need (i386 or x86_64), strike TAB instead of ENTER.
<gjm> There will be a console command line presented to you. Just add " nomodeset" to the command and strike ENTER.
<gjm> Mind the whitespace (spacebar) and you can continue your installation journey.
<gjm> "
<xxpornoxx> Juz to robilem
<xxpornoxx> Nie pomoglo
<gjm> nomodeset, czy blacklist?
<gjm> 19:16 < xxpornoxx> Probowalem z dopiskiem: nouveanu.blacklist=1
<xxpornoxx> I to i to
<xxpornoxx> Tak probowalem
<xxpornoxx> Z tym dopiskiem
<gjm> well, to nie wiem, sprawdź jaki jest cmdline przy bootującym
<xxpornoxx> Spoko. Ok. Cos skombinuje.
<xxpornoxx> Moja lokacja: Wierzawice, Polska
<xxpornoxx> Ooo co to.. Kurdr z tel pisze
<gjm> dzięki za info
<xxpornoxx> Cos mi sie wcisnelo na tym android irc
<xxpornoxx> A takie pytanko. W robocie mamy 12 komp w sieci na ubuntu. Znacie jakies gry sieciowe zeby se pograc? Bo nie ma co robic w robocir
<xxpornoxx> Cos w rodzaju quake 3 arena
<gjm> nie wiem jak ty
<gjm> ale ja w robocie pracuję
<Ashiren> na archu moze by sie cos znalazlo
<gjm> http://img4.demotywatoryfb.pl//uploads/201409/1411880045_hc69cs_600.jpg
<xxpornoxx> Ja czasami tez
<gjm> Ashiren: np. w pacmana
<xxpornoxx> " co robisz? A nic w pracy jestem" :)
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-10
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-11
<tobiasz29> o/
<gjm> \o
<tobiasz29> śpiom?  o_o
<gjm> om
<tobiasz29> bhur bhuwaha ...
<tobiasz29> swaha
<tobiasz29> tat sawitur
<tobiasz29> wareniya
<tobiasz29> ;]
<rsajdok> na / jest 1.1GB i mam taki komunikat przy próbie aktualizacji https://imgur.com/PJjuB26
<gjm> no cześć justynka
<Bodzioslaw> siema
<tobiasz29> no chyba pełny dysk? :)
<Bodzioslaw> no co tam
<Bodzioslaw> dysk mały? :/
<rsajdok> 1.1GB wolnego jest
<rsajdok> to mało na aktualizację 64MB ?
<tobiasz29> "brak miejsca na urządzeniu"
<firemark> rsajdok: zrób df
<firemark> na pasku info o dysku kłamie, df nigdy
<rsajdok> firemark: https://imgur.com/xlk5jUe
<gjm> >imgur
<firemark> rsajdok: serio?
<firemark> rsajdok: hmm pokasuj z /var/cache czy coś
<tobiasz29> rsajdok: ncdu
<rsajdok> firemark: kasowałem
<firemark> to powieksz partycje
<rsajdok> firemark: właśnie o tym myśle
<Ashiren> pacman -Scc
<firemark> Ashiren: nie ten kanał
<Ashiren> :c
<tobiasz29> Ashiren: ++ :)
<gjm> emerge pacman
<tobiasz29>  \o/
<tobiasz29> -Rsc emerge
<tobiasz29> o0
<tobiasz29> rsajdok: localepurge
<rsajdok> tobiasz29: nie rozumiem
<tobiasz29> to program, który wywala wszystko, co nie jest zgodne z twoim locale... można zaoszczędzić nawet kilka GB
<tobiasz29> ncdu ci pokazuje co ile zabiera miejsca
<rsajdok> tobiasz29: problem w tym, że nie mogę nic zainstalować
<firemark> hah
<firemark> to masz problem
<firemark> rsajdok: odinstaluj coś
<firemark> np. xorg server
<rsajdok> firemark: powiększe tą partycje
<firemark> rsajdok: tę
<firemark> (ale jestem teraz mądry)
<rsajdok> firemark: to mi się nie podoba https://imgur.com/MsIzD9a
<firemark> ah ubuntu
<firemark> zasrane zaleznosci z dupy
<firemark> nie pomogę ci w tym akurat
<gjm> rsajdok: serio, nie umiesz robić screenshotów?
<rsajdok> gjm: a jak myślisz?
<gjm> eee…
<gjm> idę spać
<rsajdok> gjm: nie mam tego komputera ktoś mi wysyła co tam się dzieje, gdybym go miał w rękach to by już działał
<Carno> rsajdok, o ile to jeszcze aktualne, sudo tune2fs -m 1 /dev/sda1 powinno pozwolic Ci dzialac
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-12
<tobiasz29> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday :3 https://i.imgur.com/agWTer3.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-13
<jacekn> Ashiren: co ty nie w UTC masz czas?
<jacekn> Ashiren: godzine za wczesnie wkleiles linka
<gjm> chyba ty
<Ashiren> :3 http://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/avP5OZq_460svwm.webm
<tobiasz29> o/
<Ashiren> :3
<Ashiren> https://i.imgur.com/wOXh5Jv.jpg
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.imgur.com/XsjP0kF.jpg
<gjm> co one ćpają
<firemark> kocimiętę
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/1Y0elzd.jpg?1
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/XK5UJ5m.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2016-02-14
<tobiasz29> o/
<dzik> witam ...wie ktoś jak zobaczyć na jakim błędzie nowo skompilowany kernel się zawiesza ? Po odpaleniu mam czarny ekran . W grubie nie ma opcjii splash ani quiet
<gjm> nie
<BlessJah> dzik: jeśli nie wiesz jak to sprawdzić, nie powinieneś brać się za kompilację kernela
<CookieM> używaj wersji LTS
<dzik> a co to ma do kompilacjii
<dzik> wogóle trudno o dobre poradniki
<gjm> dzik: na ilu kanałach zapytałeś?
<dzik> sam siedzisz na wielu
<dzik> :P
<dzik> nie moja wina ze nagle nie pokazuje mi wogole liter po odpaleniu kernela
<gjm> o ogóle
<gjm> twoja
<gjm> trzeba było nie kompilować :>
<dzik> mam atoma n455 1.6Ghz 45nm 512 L2 cache tragedia
<dzik> trzeba optymalizować
<dzik> Pineview z 2010
<dzik> tylko jeden rdzeń z HT
<dzik> celerony juz lepsze
<Dread> tak, ale to stwierdzenie magicznie nie naprawi Ci kernela
<Dread> wyłącz wszystkie gównianne splashe
<dzik> no chce ustalić gdzie jest błąd
<Dread> i kms
<Dread> wtedy może zadziała
<Dread> poza tym - po cholere kompilowałeś kernel w ubuntu?
<dzik> debiana mam jessie
<Dread> pewnie jeszcze initrd nie wygenerowałeś, co?
<dzik> dobra ale niewiem czy mam kmsa
<dzik> mam xorga standardowego co pokazuje że ster jest intel
<dzik> do intel gma
<Dread> a co ma piernik do wiatraka?
<Dread> poza tym - "nie wiem"
<dzik> z kmsem sie bawilem przy radeonach
<Dread> do kernela dopisujesz nomodeset i tyle
<Dread> będziesz nagle widział wszystko
<dzik> wlasnie a nomodeset niewiem czy mi z intelowskim sterem nie bedzie krzaczyl
<dzik> albo z czyms
<Dread> ja pieprze
<dzik> sprobuje
<Dread> ja nie wiem, dopisanie tego Cie zabije?
<Dread> czy jaka cholera?
<dzik> ten nomodeset
<Dread> przychodzisz na pieprzony kanał
<Dread> prosić o pomoc
<BlessJah> Dread: spokojnie
<Dread> ktoś ci podsuwa
<Dread> i 'nie wiem'
<Dread> ja pieprze, nie wiem kto cie robił, ale powinien sie zabić za to.
<dzik> czytalem cos ostatnio ze nomodeset cos moze problemic
<dzik> dobra
<dzik> ale i tak nic sie nie dzieje na tym kanale
<dzik> przynajmniej o konfigu mozna pogadac
<Dread> nomodeset wyłącza kmsa
<Dread> i tyle
<BlessJah> dzik: problemy z wydajnoscia zacznij rozwiazywac w userspace, nie w kernelu
<Dread> jak kernel nie do końca Ci startuje to żadnych problemów miał nie będziesz
<Dread> bo nie będzie miało _co_ ich robić
<dzik> dobra dodalem
<dzik> zobacze co to da
<ciastek> sympatycznie tu
<firemark> bo walentynki
<dzik> wrocilem
<dzik> opcja nomodeset pomogla
<dzik> nowy kernel sie odpalil ale xorg nie chce wstac
<dzik> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
<dzik> polaczylem sie przez irssi
<BlessJah> jakiego managera okien uzywasz?
<dzik> na vesie to samo
<dzik> openboxa
<BlessJah> zainstaluj jakiegos knoppiksa, puppylinuxa czy tinycore
<mati75> Xorg.0.log sprawdź
<mati75> powinno wyrzucić co go boli
<mati75> pewnie czegoś w kernelu brakuje
<dzik> (EE) No devices detected.
<dzik> (EE) no screens found(EE)
<firemark> haha, coś zjebałeś
<mati75> to kernel nie rozpoznaje karty
<firemark> ati?
<mati75> brak sterowników
<dzik> reszta to WW
<firemark> przebudowałeś przez dkms?
<dzik> jak to zrobić ?
<firemark> w ubuntu niew iem :c
<dzik> to jest debian jessie
<firemark> to ja sie spytam jeszcze raz, jaką masz kartę
<dzik> intel gma
<dzik> 3xx cos chyba
<firemark> uh. Dziwne.
<firemark> to powinno śmigać
<dzik> na vesie tez nie daje rady
<firemark> sam ustawiałeś kernel?
<dzik> mam w xorgu podwojnie sekcje device ,monitor i screen
<firemark> moze po prostu w kernelu nie zaznaczyłeś?
<dzik> sam
<dzik> ale kopiowalem ustawienia z repowego
<dzik> moze
<firemark> czesto sie zapomina dac sterownikow partycji i dysku :P
<firemark> a ty mogłeś zapomnieć o intelu
<dzik> to jest blad jaki powstaje po x -configure
<dzik> Number of created screens does not match number of detected devices. Configuration failed.
<dzik> (EE) Server terminated with error
<dzik> wyglada na pikus
<dzik> cos z detekcja
<dzik> a jak wywale xorg to jeszcze jakis plik trzeba skasowac ? Bo mozna bez xorga chyba
<firemark> no mozes bez iksów żyć
<dzik> on tam z czegos korzysta jeszcze w /etc/X11
<firemark> ale to trudne :p
<firemark> hmm /etc/X11 imho nie trzeba dla podstawowej konfiguracji
<dzik> nie no debian ponoc juz nie musi z xorga korzystac
<firemark> zrob mv X11 X12
<firemark> :P
<dzik> tylko jak skasuje xorga to jeszcze z czegos tam korzysta...ale niwiem czy po X -configure powstaje tylko jeden plik czy jeszcze cos w katalogu etc/x11 powstaje
<dzik> bym to wykasowal jak powstaje
<dzik> i sprobowal bez xorga
<dzik> no ale jak powstaje taki błąd przy samym generowaniu xorga to juz cos powinno znaczyc
<firemark> kasowanie xorga ci nic nie da.
<dzik> niewiem co
<firemark> bez configu xorga - może.
<dzik>    ten blad w logu xorga niewiele mi mowi
<dzik> error device error monitor
<gjm> usuń system32
<dzik> moze cos w katalogu /usr/share/X11/xorg.conf.d mozna by zrobic
<dzik> niewiem
<mati75> dla
<mati75> 00:02.0 VGA compatible controller: Intel Corporation Xeon E3-1200 v2/3rd Gen Core processor Graphics Controller (rev 09)
<mati75> nie mam wcale xorg.conf
<dzik> cos tam na polskich stronach jest moze doczytam
<BlessJah> sprawdziliscie juz czy w ogole wykrylo poprawnie grafike? dmesgi i takie tam listowanie sprzetu?
<gjm> nie wiem, mi wykrywa poprawnie :^)
<dzik> ej wlasnie koles pisze ze do intela powinienem miec kms wlaczony
<dzik> ale z kms nowy kernel nie odpala
<dzik> tzn bez kms
<dzik> z ta opcja nomodeset
<BlessJah> gjm: bawiles sie esp8266?
<gjm> BlessJah: można tak powiedzieć: http://wstaw.org/m/2016/02/14/IMG_20150722_195250.jpg
<dzik> /boot/config-$(uname -r) | grep -v '#'bash: /boot/config-4.4.1: Brak dostępu
<BlessJah> dzik: z roota?
<dzik> probuje zobaczyc czy mam kmsa w jaju
<dzik> nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<BlessJah> gjm: fatal error mi pluje przy probie uruchmienia, nie sprawdzales pewnie ile to pradu ciagnie?
<BlessJah> gjm: teoria mowi ze peak 215mA, zasilam z BBK ktory 3V3 powinien dawać 250mA, ale podejrzewam ze za malo jest (bo LEDY i tak dalej, ESP-01)
<BlessJah> ale nie mam oscyloskopu zeby spojrzec sobie jak wyglada linia zasilania
<firemark> gjm: nah, chyba wszyscy korzystaja do mierzenia temperatury :D
<gjm> BlessJah: mało trochę, jeszcze jak jest w trybie AP to kicha
<gjm> weź jakieś LD33V
<dzik> mam w pliku config
<dzik> CONFIG_DRM_KMS_HELPER=y
<gjm> firemark: no akurat taki mały projekt, ale innym sterowałem przekaźnikami
<BlessJah> gjm: wlasnie chce przez stabilizator 3V3 podpiac do zasilacza 5V, ale podpiecie do oscyloskopu byloby fajne
<gjm> ale w sumie
<gjm> zasilałem bezpośrednio z konwertera USB-Serial
<gjm> który daje niby max 100mA
<gjm> i działało
<BlessJah> moj uart na 3v3 ma niby dawac tylko 50mA, nie ma szans
<gjm> spróbuj wrzucić mu firmare nodemcu
<gjm> at w sumie nie używałem
<BlessJah> chyba micropythona sflashowalem, ani at ani python nie odpalily
<BlessJah> fatal error i zdaje sie rejestry
<Dread> ojej.
<BlessJah> flash i dump flasha jak zloto
<BlessJah> gjm: w sklepie z elektronika kiedys nie pracowales?
<gjm> dalej pracuję
<BlessJah> nettigo?
<gjm> mhm
<BlessJah> adafruti huzzah macie?
<gjm> nie
<BlessJah> szkoda
<gjm> mamy esp8266 thing i shield ze sparkfuna
<gjm> nie lepiej nodemcu z ali?
<gjm> tańsze
<gjm> i ma wbudowany konwerter
<BlessJah> moze to miec sens
<gjm> $4 vs. $10
<gjm> zwłaszcza że, hehe, z opisu huzzah:
<gjm> "Each module comes pre-loaded with NodeMCU's Lua interpreter (NodeMCU 0.9.5 build 20150318 / Lua 5.1.4 to be specific)"
<BlessJah> zaczynam sie bawic w elektronike, adafruit wydal mi sie pewniejszy od losowego chinczyka
<gjm> nodemcu to klasyk
<BlessJah> nie wiedzialem ze sami plytki wyprodukowali
<BlessJah> dziwne te alias porobilem
<dzik> pytanie dlaczego mam czarny ekran na nowym kernelu na intel gma3100
<BlessJah> dzik: tasiemka matrycy jest uszkodzona
<dzik> z włączonym kmsem
<dzik> a kms jest wkompilowany w jajo
<dzik> albo czy da sie odpalic bez kmsa na intelu Xy
<dzik> wogóle na początku mówiłem że kms musi być na intelu
<dzik> to chyba ty mi mowiles o nomedesettings
<dzik> mowilem ze moze byc problem
<heman1> siemka są tu też znawcy fedory może?
<firemark> spytal sie i przemyslil swoje pytanie
<firemark> :D
<CookieM> http://i.imgur.com/zGjXB.jpg
<drathir> dzik: i915 w mkinitcpio?
<dzik> CONFIG_DRM_I915=y mam w configu kernela
<dzik> ja mam debiana to chyba chodzi ci o mkinitramfs
<drathir> dzik: /etc/mkinitcpio.conf modules
<dzik> bash: /etc/mkinitcpio.conf: Nie ma takiego pliku ani katalogu
<Dread> >arch
<drathir> i915.modeset=0 do kernela tez dodaj ewentualnie z 1 i zobacz czy odpali...
<drathir> tylko rozdzialki moze nie rozpoznawac dokladnie...
<dzik> gdzie dodać ?
<dzik> lepiej jakby na sterze i915 odpalal
<drathir> dzik: do kernela powiedz jeszcze, ze gruba brak?
<dzik> jak do kernela ?
<firemark> a co ma grub do kernela?
<firemark> (mąkę)
<dzik> i skompilowac od nowa ?
<drathir> firemark: chciaz ze wystarczy dac e podczas uruchamiania i dopisac...
<BlessJah> probowales juz kernela z tinycore czy podobnych?
<dzik> zaraz headers nie zainstalowalem
<dzik> moze po instalacji cos sie zmieni
<drathir> dzik: nie wiem jak w debianie, ale na archu przy boocie wystarchy w linii kernela dodac za pomoca e przy wyborze systemu...
<dzik> system się odpala na moim nowym kernelu
<dzik> ale mam czarny ekran
<dzik> nie widac promptu o login
<dzik> o co chodzi ?
<dzik> kms zwalony ?
<Ashiren> wlacz monitor
<dzik> włączony
<dzik> notebook
<dzik> wpisuje po ciemku login haslo i startx
<dzik> i odpala
<Ashiren> moze wina sddm czy czego tam ubuntu uzywa
<dzik> debian
<firemark> dzik: a przelaczenie na terminal?
<firemark> ctrl+alt+1?
<dzik> przelaczam na inne terminale i tez czarny
<dzik> musze po ciemku sie logowac
<firemark> to coś masz ładnie spierdolone :D
<dzik> nie no system chodzi normalnie
<dzik> Xy
<dzik> wyższy timer sobie ustawiłem na 1000mhz
<dzik> wogóle to miło patrzeć jak z tego atoma n455 wyciskam 7me poty
<dzik> windows 7 znacznie gorzej chodził
<dzik> a tu da się żyć
<Ashiren> timer 1000mhz?
<dzik> tickles czy jakos tak
<dzik> low latency desktop
<dzik> dobre dla muzykow
<dzik> domyslnie jest 250mhz
<Ashiren> to hz
<Ashiren> mhz to by sie zesralo
<firemark> hmm zalezy o czym mowi :-) bo pixel clock jest podawany w mhz
<drathir> moze out of order?
<drathir> x-y moga miec inne ustawienia niz konsila...
<drathir> konsola*
<dzik> ej ...ktoś mi pomoże z KMSEM ?
<dzik> <dzik> na nowym kernelu mam czarny ekran że po ciemku musze sie logowac na czuja
<firemark> chyba nikt ci nie potrafi pomóc :(
<drathir> dzik: probowales co podalem?
<drathir> a tak w ogole daj jakiegos lightdm-a albo cos moze to login sie pokaze...
<dzik> drathir a co podałeś ?
<dzik> bo mnie nie było
<dzik> tez cos tak czuje że chyba spowrotem GDMA przywroce ale nie chce cennego ramu tracic
<dzik> 1mb
<dzik> mam tylko 2GB
<dzik> znalazłem DRM FBDEV nie mam w kernelu
<dzik> make-kpkg ma opcje rekompilacjii szybkiej ?
<dzik> ps ...# Xen driver support WIE KTOŚ DO CZEGO TO JEST ?
<dzik> do czego jest iommu ?
<dzik> tez virtualizacja ?
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-06
<jarzyna> halo
<jarzyna> wsky
<jarzyna> xD
<Bodzioslaw> jarzyna: u wot m8
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-07
<prs> czy ktoś tu żyje?
<prs> może ktoś wie, gdzie się w unity ustawia żeby *wszystkie* *nowe* okienka automatycznie były na najwyższej warstwie i miały focus?
<greku> dobry
<greku> ja zyje ale od paru lat nie uzywam unity
<Voldenet> prs: http://askubuntu.com/questions/128738/when-i-launch-an-app-the-focus-doesnt-move-to-the-opened-app
<prs> Voldenet: ok, ustawiłęm, zobaczymy jak się będzie sprawować. thx. ;)
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-08
<Miyyagi> Jest moze ktos ogarniajacy javascript kto ma chwile ?
<Ashiren> moze zadaj konkretne pytanie a jakis ludź przyjdzie i pomoze
<Miyyagi> Czy w Javascriptcie jest jakis sposoby zeby usunac wszystkie liczby z ciągu od 1 do 10 zostawiajac np 9?
<Miyyagi> imagesnumber[numer].style.display="block";
<Miyyagi> co tu jest zle?
<Ashiren> w sensie?
<gjm> Wszystko.
<Voldenet> nie wiem jak gość wpadł, żeby o pomoc w JS pytać na #ubuntu-pl zamiast na ##javascript
<gjm> Wziął listę kanałów i wybrał losowy.
<Ashiren> bo ubuntu to takie JS wsrod linuxow
<ubuntu> witam
<Ashiren> dobry wieczór
<Guest26757> mam male pytanie odnosnie ubuntu
<Guest26757> jakis czas temu instalowalem minta i problem byl ten sam, mianowicie juz na live cd zaczyna sie problem. chodzi o dziwne trzaski wydobywajace sie z glosnikow w laptopie, wystepuja nieregularnie i pomaga tylko mute
<Guest26757> laptop to dell inspiron 5548 wersja z i7
<Ashiren> moze to powersave ukladu audio tak maci albo mikrofon
<Ashiren> probowales mute na sam mikrofon
<Guest26757> sprawdze
<Guest26757> niestety, mute na mikrofon nic nie zmienia
<Guest26757> faktycznie czytalem o powersave, bo znalazlem takie informacje w internecie natomiast nie za bardzo wiem jak to ustawic bo porady byly dla ubuntu 9 a juz troche sie zmienilo
<Ashiren> szybkie google podpowiedzialo mi na 14.04 http://askubuntu.com/questions/457910/strange-noise-in-headphones-when-no-sound-is-played
<Guest26757> faktycznie :) moj blad, jakbys tylko mi jeszcze mogl powiedziec czy moge zrestartowac jakos ten 'sterownik' czy co to jest bez rebootowania komputera? jestem na livecd bo jeszcze sie przymierzam do instalacji a chcialbym wiedziec czy to zalatwi problem
<Guest26757> sorka ze tak mecze ;)
<Ashiren> nie wiem
<Ashiren> jak dasz lsmod | grep intel to jest tam snd_hda_intel?
<Guest26757> jest
<Ashiren> sprobuj sudo rmmod snd_hda_intel; sudo modprobe snd_hda_intel power_save=0   ale jak nie zadziala to niekoniecznie oznacza to ze nie dziala, ale nie wiem jak to bez reboot zrobic
<Guest26757> wywala ze jest w uzyciu
<Guest26757> ten modul
<Ashiren> ok, to nie wiem :) ostatnia szansa sprobuj z rmmod -f
<rthdriblizer> waaaaaaait
<rthdriblizer> Guest26757: zatrzymaj PulseAudio
<rthdriblizer> on powinien zwolnić moduł
<Ashiren> to livecd wiec bez spiny
<rthdriblizer> zrób lsmod i zobacz w trrzeciej kolumnie, co konkretnie go używa
<rthdriblizer> Ashiren: liveCD też mają uczucia
<Guest26757> snd_hda_intel          36864  5
<Guest26757> to wszystko
<gjm> 5zł
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-09
<javor> Hej, ktoś gdzie się zgłosić jak repo pl.archive.ubuntu.com nie działa?
<Ashiren> nie działa?
<javor> nope
<Ashiren> rzeczywiście
<Ashiren> zebym to ja wiedzial...
<Ashiren> ale ubuntu.archive.com dziala
<javor> myślałem, że ktoś tutaj tym administruje
<gjm> xD
<Dread> nice joke
<jacekn> Ashiren: javor: co dokladnie nie dziala? Mozecie na pastebin wrzucic?
<javor> jacekn, strona web, ping na serwer a ubuntu pokazuje że nie może się połączyć z serwerem :P
<gjm> U mnie działa, kolego.
<jacekn> u mnie tez
<javor> już działa
<javor> właśnie sprawdziłem
<gjm> Zamykam temat.
<javor> zasilacz z czarnej listy?
<gjm> Dokładnie.
<jacekn> BTW #ubuntu-mirrors
<jacekn> gdyby cos w przyszlosci bylo nie tak
<javor> jacekn, dzięki
<Ashiren> o, to jest kanal do tego :O
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-11
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aqbmoqR_460s.jpg
<confluency> http://apolloadama.tumblr.com/post/140698640156
<Ashiren> :3
<d42> :3
<blabs> czesc zaczynam swoj aprzygode z vpn, mozecie polecic jakis darmowy server do nauki?
<Voldenet> eee... co
<Voldenet> openvpn, ale nie wiem czego byś się tam chciał uczyć
<blabs> hej po prostu chce sprobowac jak to sie robi
<blabs> nigdy nie uzywalem vpn
<Ashiren> chcesz postawic serwer czy polaczyc sie z vpn
<blabs> na poczatek polaczyc sie z jakims zeby zoaczyc jak to dziala
<blabs> potem moge uczyc sie stawiac wlasny
<blabs> .
<Voldenet> a, oczywiście windows jest niekompatybilny z openvpn
<Ashiren> ke?
<Voldenet> tzn. natywny klient vpn nie ogarnia
<blabs> siedze na ubuntu
<Ashiren> generalnie admini servera vpn podaja co nalezy wpisacw configu lub w ogole generuje odpowiedni config vpn
<Ashiren> co dodarmowego servera vpn, to hmm... nie wiem
<blabs> aha
<Voldenet> no... ściągasz sobie openvpn
<Voldenet> odpalasz
<blabs> ok
<Voldenet> config też specjalnie trudny nie jest tbh
<blabs> no dobra dzieki poczytam o tym i sie pobawie ;)
<Voldenet> jak masz dwa kompy, to zrób sobie lokalnie
<blabs> no nie mam wlasnie
<Voldenet> no, to chyba najłatwiej kupić coś w stylu airvpn
<Voldenet> na 3 dni
<Voldenet> płacisz €1 czy coś takiego
<blabs> moje zainteresowanie vpn bierze sie z tego ze maluje graffiti i prowadze swoj vlog na youtube i chce zacierac w necie slady pochodzenia moich filmow zeby psiarnia mnie nie namierzyla :P
<blabs> aha ok dzieki ;)
<Voldenet> hm, tbh. nie ukryjesz się
<blabs> nie? ;)
<Ashiren> predzej cie namierza po filmiku niz ip
<Voldenet> Jest tona sposobów, ale musiałbyś być niezłym paranoikiem, żeby w praktyce Ci to zadziałalo
<Ashiren> https://zaufanatrzeciastrona.pl/post/twoj-darmowy-prywatny-i-samodzielnie-skonfigurowany-serwer-vpn/ - zdaje sie miesiac za darmo
<Ashiren> ostatecznie opera ma pseudovpn
<blabs> duzo info, dzieki panowie ;)
<Voldenet> w ogóle to do takiej działalności youtube to chyba nienajlepszy serwis
<blabs> Ashiren: jak to po filmiku? :)
<Voldenet> podejrzewam, że z takim liveleakiem albo innym dailymotion nie idzie się porozumieć
<blabs> Voldenet: pewnie masz racje ale jednak moge na tych filmach zaraiac :P
<blabs> *zarabiac
<Voldenet> blabs: ale jak będziesz odbierał pieniądze /anonimowo/? :P
<blabs> hehe you got the point :D
<Ashiren> przez slupa
<Voldenet> to się tak nie da anonimowo coś robić i czerpać z tego zyski
<Voldenet> ...to na słupa może kupić karty sim
<Voldenet> po co vpn? :D
<blabs> przez slupa jak Jordan Belford :)
<blabs> karty sim?
<Voldenet> vpn imho to ryzykowna opcja, raz się zalogujesz nie przechodząc przez vpn i yt ma Twoje dane ;)
<Voldenet> i chyba dużo lepiej całe dedykowane łącze mieć na taką wywrotową działalność :D
<Voldenet> no... internet mobilny, takie cuda :P
<blabs> hmm ;)
<blabs> a skad ja wezme glupka ktory da mi sim na swoje nazwisko? :D
<Ashiren> allegro
<blabs> a czy allegro to nie taka sam aotwarta ksiega dla psiarni jak youtube?
<Ashiren> no trudno
<Voldenet> może, ale VPN to też nie opcja, musiałbyś kupować za btc
<Voldenet> ogólnie dużo kombinowania - lepiej wrzucaj otwarcie i mów, że to materiały od znajomego...
<Voldenet> ...albo znajdź znajomego, który Ci to wrzuci
<blabs> hmm
<blabs> ok dzieki bede mial nad czym myslec thx 4 the info narka ;)
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/iLzJIbq.gifv
<Ashiren> :3 https://img-9gag-fun.9cache.com/photo/aeb3eKO_460sv.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 http://i.imgur.com/za5hbWh.jpg
#ubuntu-pl 2017-02-12
<Len> w sumie...
<Len> orientuje się ktoś jak mogę zmienić kolejność ładowania modułów w ubuntu 16.04
<Len> generalnie chcę pierw załadować pci_stub / vfio_pci a później nvidia
<Len> okazuje się że jest to problem dla łubuntu
<d42> w sumie czemu nvidia jak stubujesz? ,_,
<d42> jak to działa
<d42> w sumie to wrzuć stuby w initramfs i nazwij to dniem? :^)
<Len> d42: myślisz że tak nie zrobiłem ? ;)
<Len> problem leży w tym... że nvidia wykonuje się wcześniej od wszystkiego co wrzucone w iniramfs
<Len> i nie wiem jak temu zaradzić
<Len> d42: http://ix.io/1T7S like srs...
<Len> a czemu nvidia? a jakoś tak wyszło że mam 1050 i 1070 i chciałbym to 1050 na windowsa
<Len> tfu, linuksa, a 1070 na windowsa
<d42> Len: czemu stub :^)
<d42> ja sie z tym spotkałem tylko przy jakims burzliwym pci passthrough do wirtualki ,_,
<d42>  w sumie kernel umie jakieś burzliwe module_blacklist
<d42> ale nie wiem czy przerzucenie ładowania guwna od nvidii do poinitramfsu cie satysfakcjonuje xD
<d42> >  Loadable modules create a file modules.order which is installed along with the kernel modules. The modules.order file read by the modprobe tool, and if multiple modules match on the same hardware alias, the modules are always loaded in the order specified by that file.
<d42> mmm
<d42> inb4 od 2012 to już dawno chuj oszustwo
<d42> chociaż to chyba sra na dkms xD
<d42> http://man7.org/linux/man-pages/man5/depmod.d.5.html mmm
<d42> a, doczytałem
<d42> ty masz dwie nvidie xD
<d42> boże co za bogacz
<Len> d42: chyba pierdolne tym ubuntu i archa postawie
<Len> tam nigdy nie miałem problemów
<d42> z tym też? :^)
<Len> ta
<gjm> On jeszcze nie wie.
<Len> https://apricityos.com/ patrzcie jakie porno dla oczu
<Len> to wygląda pięknie :3
<gjm> xD
<gjm> guwno
<Len> gjm: pewnie używasz xfce i szkalujesz co się da :c
<Len> d42: anyway problem jest taki, że ta zasrana nvidia ładuje się w jakimś early stage
<Len> nie wiem jak to opóźnić
<Len> skończyły mi się pomysły
<d42> sie okaże, że ubuntu ma jakiś hakerski skrypt, który to tam wpierdala
<d42> żeby ci nigdy plymouth nie zamrygał xD
<d42> czy inny ulymouth
<Len> nie zamryga bo mam nosplash
<Len> inaczej nie mogę wpisać hasła xD
<d42> :3
<d42> ciekawe
<d42> z tego co pamietam to to kiedyś miało jakieś haki właśnie żeby wpisać hasło ,_,
<d42> mnie tam tylko grub pyta o hasło ,_,
<Len> hmm
<Len> no ja miałem splasha z pytaniem o hasełko
<Len> ale nic nie dało rady wpisać
<Len> pewnie jakiś moduł brakujący
<d42> kek
<Len> ale nie mam cierpliwości na pierdoły
<Len> nosplash i śmiga
<gjm> 5zł
<Len> dostane fixa za 5zł?
<Len> to lepiej powiedź gdzie mieszkasz, piwo Ci postawie jak normalny człowiek
<Len> nie chce mi się strony banku otwierać dla drobnych
<Len> :V
<Len> a tak na serio i tak pewnie postawie inne distro, wkurwia to "nic nie musisz robić już to za Ciebie robiliśmy, ejoy this fucked universe motherfucker"
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-05
<gjm> Cześć.
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> \o
<Mhrok> gjm: Ty się interesowałeś SDRami, czy tylko miałeś różne SBC?
<gjm> Mhrok: kupiłem dongla i przyszedł zdupczony
<gjm> w sensie działa chiwlę, ale się grzeje i umiera
<gjm> chwilę, even
<Mhrok> E, to nie. Ja mam pół tuzina dongli i leci do mnie AirSpy.
<gjm> dej dongla xD
<gjm> szkoda że tylko receiver
<gjm> ale hackrf takie drogie ,_,
<Mhrok> gjm: Dlatego ja kupiłem airspy mini - różnic pomiędzy R2 a Mini nie zauważę, a jeżeli pasma będzie mi brakowało to kupię drugiego Mini i będzie git :D
<Mhrok> Ale wczoraj uwaliłem dongla - nie wiem jak, ale chyba zasilanie w nim zabiłem. :(
<Mhrok> Bo po podłączeniu ledwo dioda świeci i nie odpowiada na rtl_test.
<gjm> hm… jaki to ma chipset?
<Mhrok> gjm: O ile pamiętam to dongiel ma zasilanie na AMS1117, a chipy tam to RTL2832U i R820T2
<gjm> nie, nie
<gjm> w airspy
<gjm> kurde, chyba jakiś tajny bo nigdzie nie piszą
<Mhrok> gjm: LPC4370 ARM, R820T2
<Mhrok> Tylko to duży airspy, poszukam o małym
<Mhrok> gjm: W Mini jest inny generator zegara, dlatego ma mniejsze pasmo - też uzywają tam tego LPC
<gjm> Tylko ten LPC nie robi SDR xD
<gjm> Chodziło mi o radio.
<Mhrok> R820T2 to jest ADC
<Mhrok> Nie ADC
<gjm> tuner
<Mhrok> Limitem dongla jest nie R820T2, tylko RTL2832
<Mhrok> gjm: "Of note is that there has been a misconception going around that the Airspy is an RTL-SDR/RTL2832U device. This is not true; there are no RTL2832U chips in the Airspy. The confusion may come from the fact that they both use the R820T2 tuner. The RTL2832U chip is the main bottleneck in RTL-SDR devices, not the R820T2. When coupled with a better ADC, the R820T2 works well and can be used to its full
<Mhrok> potential."
<gjm> mhm
<gjm> ok, czyli tak
<dfgg> gjm: kup se limesdr mini
<dfgg> nie jes taki drogi :v
<Mhrok> LimeSDR w dużej wersji jest ograniczony przez przepustowość USB3
<Mhrok> 61 MHz szerokości pasma :D
<gjm> tfw jestem biedakiem i nie mam usb 3.0
<Mhrok> gjm: Spokojnie, dla Ciebie zrobili wersję na PCIe x4, 80 MHz szerokości pasma
<gjm> ok, to kupię
<gjm> jak sobie dorobię PCIe w T520
<Mhrok> gjm: chińczycy na pewno wymyślili przejściówkę USB 2.0 na PCIexpress
<Ashiren> na aliesexpress
<jacekowski> Mhrok: w druga strone
<Mhrok> jacekowski: W drugą stronę to każdy potrafi :v
<jacekowski> gjm: hackrf to najtanszy dobry sdr obecnie
<jacekowski> gjm: mam hackrf z portapackiem
<jacekowski> gjm: T520 nie ma thunderbolta?
<gjm> Ma DisplayPorta.
<gjm> No wiem że HackRF, ale $300 trochę szkoda na zabawkę.
<jacekowski> bo T530 chyba ma TB o ile dobrze pamietam
<Mhrok> Dlatego ja wydałem 100$ na zabawkę :D
<gjm> chyba tylko T430
<jacekowski> t530 mialem
<jacekowski> i na pewno mialo DP
<gjm> No DP mam.
<gjm> ale to tyle
<drathir> Mhrok: lol usb3 nie ma cos kolo 6G/s ? ogranicziny ? O.o czy to 3.1 ?
<drathir> Mhrok: RTL2832 jest swietne o ile E4000 tam siedzi...
<drathir> Mhrok: i to jeden z czulszyh ukladow i jak masz farta sa modele z naprawde szeroka zestotliwoscia nie blokowana...
<bartek> hiho o/
<drathir> bartek: witam...
<Mhrok> drathir: 64 MSPS to nie jest mało danych. piszą o 61,44 MSPS rozdzielczości 12 bitów
<Mhrok> Piszą, że USB3 może 5 Gbit/s
<drathir> Mhrok: ale serio to zajedzie usb3 ?
<drathir> Mhrok: czyli 3.1 to bylo 10G/s jak dobrze kojarze
<drathir> ~10G/s*
<Mhrok> drathir: na stronie piszą: 61.44MSPS (Limited by USB 3.0 data rate)
<gjm> "USB 3.1 Gen 2 (superspeed+) Standard ogłoszony 31 lipca 2013. Do powszechnego użytku wszedł w 2015 roku. Prędkość maksymalna to 10 Gbit/s"
<Mhrok> Tam jest 3.0
<Mhrok> Tak z ciekawości, to jest w jedną stronę, czy w obie?
<drathir> Mhrok: ale ja tak o tylko troche sie rtlsdr-em bawilem nie jakos na pro poziomie ;p
<drathir> O.o nie dobrze, nie dobrze...
<Mhrok> Bo same dane to 61 MSPS po 12 bitów to daje jakieś 740 Mbit/s, co nie wydaje się jakąś gigantyczną wartością
<Mhrok> https://www.crowdsupply.com/lime-micro/limesdr
<drathir> Mhrok: dlatego serio ciezko mi uwierzyc, zebu potradilo zajechac cos gdzie gpu idzie podlazyc ;p
<drathir> zeby*
<Mhrok> Wszystkie SDR z USB 3.0 mają taki sam górny pułap przepustowości, więc coś w tym musi być.
<drathir> Mhrok: dodatkowo wydaje mi sie ze i tak jestes ograniczony max szerokoscia pasma jakie modul potrafi obsluzyc...
<Mhrok> drathir: LimeSDR ma niby na PCIe 1.0 x4 możliwość do 80 MHz szerokości pasma
<drathir> Mhrok: to nie rfmonitory ktore potrafia caly duzy zakres czestotliwosci opslugiwac w trybie rzeczywistym podejrzewam..
<drathir> Mhrok: ale to tylo zgadywanie z mojej strony...
<Mhrok> drathir: spoko, ja też na razie zatrzymałem się na RTL2832
<shuman> drathir: obsługiwać :D
<drathir> Mhrok: bo tak logicznie ciezko mi uwierzyc ze 10$ sprzet ma takie same mozliwosci jak xxxxxxxxx$ owy sprzet...
<Mhrok> Nie no, sprzęt za 10$ ma 2-2,4 MHz szerokości pasma przy 8 bitach i ~50 dB dynamic range
<drathir> shuman: klawa cos zaczyna ostro przerywac, przydaloby sie wyczyscic chyba ;p
<Mhrok> Airspy mini za 100$ ma 5 MHz i 80 dB i 12 bitów
<drathir> Mhrok: no i ogromna zaleta tych drozszych ze nie jestes ograniczony do nasluchu - mozesz np bramy otwierac ;p
<Mhrok> Airspy R2 ma 170$ i już 10 MHz
<gjm> nie ma to jak niezaplanowany reboot
<Mhrok> drathir: jakoś nie mam ochoty na razie nic wysyłać, wolę słuchać. Tak jest bezpieczniej ;)
<gjm> UKE kurwą jest
<gjm> ups
<drathir> Mhrok: ano bezpieczniej ^^
<drathir> gjm: hrhr
<Mhrok> Kupiłem tunery na Allegro, koleś mi wysłał takie śmieszne coś: http://wklej.org/id/3362209/txt/
<Mhrok> Chyba miał problem z dzieciakami, co kupowały tunerki, paliły je i reklamowały.
<gjm> xD
<drathir> Mhrok: przeciez prad i tak nie idzie na urzadzenie...
<drathir> a spadek czulosi conajwyrzej przesterowaniem moy moze byc spowodowany, ze za duzo synalow bedzie wylapywac i jakosc tych w poblizu tez sie pogorszy, za duzo szumow interferencji ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: nie zamierzam się kłócić z kolesiem, co pisze do swojego klienta email z capslockiem.
<Mhrok> Jak dotrą niesprawne to nie zamierzam się przejmować tym, ile razy ten koleś to sprawdzał i czym ;)
<drathir> Mhrok: a juz calkiem wez sie kloc z serwisem, ze Ty nic nie zrobiles i ze koles otwieral przed Toba ;p
<drathir> Mhrok: zapewne nie widzial takich fajnych galwanicznych separatorow co sie w domu montuje miedzy instalaja a uradzeniem ;p i jezykiem mozesz sobie anteny wtedy dotykac ;p
<drathir> urzadzeniem*
 * drathir tam nie ufa instalacjom zbiorczym po tym jak 12V miernikiem widzial na antenie ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: To dziwne? Ja też miałbym coś koło tego - jakoś muszę zasilać wzmacniacz przy antenie, nie?
<Mhrok> Ale odcinek zasilany mam ładnie oddzielony od odcinka bez napięcia
<drathir> Mhrok: w strone urzadzenia 12V ;p
<drathir> Mhrok: z tej strony gdzie antene do dekodera/tv podlaczasz...
<drathir> Mhrok: po stronie do anteny wcale by mnie nie dziwilo ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: mnie nie dziwi, że na otwartym przewodzie zmierzyłeś jakieś napięcie. Przewód to jeden długi kondensator, nie dziwne, że tam coś sobie "wisi"
<drathir> Mhrok: tam max 5V powinno byc...
<Mhrok> drathir: na przewodach energetycznych potrafi się i kilkadziesiąt woltów pojawić. Naprawdę, na otwartym obwodzie to można... ;)
<drathir> Mhrok: po to sa wlasnie urzadzonka, ktore to do klientow stabilizuja/ograniczaja... jak po polsku zrobione to tak jest, po chhinsku podejrzewam, ze lepiej mogloby byc...
<Mhrok> drathir: A, to fakt.
<Mhrok> Paaaanie, przecież działa.
<drathir> Mhrok: a ze zarowke zapalic idzie z kabla kto by tam sie przejmowal ;p
<drathir> Mhrok: albo w bloku ludzom dekodery popadaly, to instalacja jest ok i tak zbieg okoliznosci zapewne ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: W pracy czasem otwieram przełącznik do oświetlenia, bo się zjarał. Działał, oczywiście. Ale jak ktoś go przeciążył ciężkim obciążeniem indukcyjnym, to co tam. Kolory przewodów z dupy, połączenia pod sufitem strach komentować nawet. Obok leży nieruszana od 15 lat puszka po piwi "goolman".
<drathir> Mhrok: taa czasem patentow to ostro mozdzyc trzeba, zeby dojsc jak to dziala jak nie ma prawa dzaialac ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: to takie ładniejsze https://imgur.com/a/JUKrX
<drathir> a co zawsze w labirynt jakby Ci sie nudzilo mozna sie pobawic ;p przy rozbrajaniu czegos takiego to dopiero stalowe nerwy trzeba miec...
<Mhrok> drathir: to tylko światło, najwyżej ciemno się zrobi.
<Mhrok> I to nie u mnie, a tym poniżej sufitu ;)
<drathir> choc ceramiczne nerwy bardziej by pasowalo ;p
<Mhrok> Z całej mojej pracy, najbardziej chyba lubię dłubać w szafach sterowniczych. Tam jak coś jest pogmatwane to przynajmniej jestem w stanie to bez stresu ogarnąć, bo mam schematy. :) https://i.imgur.com/9SJf7f1.jpg
<drathir> Mhrok: taa gorzej jak sie okaze, ze ty wszystko dobrze podlazyles,a na wejscu pomieszali ;p
<drathir> Mhrok: i sie glow dlazego nie chce dziala ;p
<drathir> dzialac*
<Mhrok> drathir: mam dokładnie to. Mam 16 przewodów z sygnałami temperatury i wilgotności. I 17 odczytów w systemie.
<Mhrok> I nihuhu nie wiadomo skąd jest ten ostatni odczyt ;)
<drathir> Mhrok: lol czemu mnie to nie dziwi ;p
<Mhrok> Wiem tylko, że jest tam ciepło, bo Tzew to 23,3 stopnia.
<Mhrok> Problem jest taki, że to oznacza, że w centralach się nie włącza w ogóle odzysk ciepła - bo na zewnątrz jest tak samo ciepło, jak w środku.
<Mhrok> Ale jaki to problem - od czego jest ręczne obejście, nie?
<drathir> Mhrok: poczekaj az wpadna na pomysl, zeby szafami pomieszzenie ogrzewac ;p
<drathir> a po co straty ciepla maja sie marnowac ? ^^
<Mhrok> drathir: Ta, wróciłem po świętach do pracy i widziałem, że coś się zagrzało zbyt... https://imgur.com/a/dquzP
<drathir> Mhrok: ostro jak cala plecionke kabli przetopilo... ;p
<Mhrok> drathir: Ta, z tego co widziałem, to było po prostu wygięte za dużo razy a do tego ta faza jest chyba najbardziej obciążona, bo grzeje się najbardziej. Niby z odbiorników to sama szafa + silniki 3F, a jednak jakaś asymetria jest.
<Mhrok> Ciekawostka: to uszkodzenie nie spowodowało zadziałania żadnego zabezpieczenia, tylko kontrola faz w szafie wyłączyła silniki.
<drathir> Mhrok: porzadne zabezpieczenia w takim razie no i widac, ze materialy nie jakis szajs bo ze nadtopione to swoja droga ale nie sfajczylo wszystkiego dookola...
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-06
<TheNumb> Mhrok: a zapach ladny?
<Mhrok> TheNumb: To było trzy dni po fakcie, nic nie było czuć ;)
<Mhrok> drathir: To jest fajne, to fakt.
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> malutka: \o
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> bry...
<matcz> czesc
<matcz> !
<matcz> ja z krotkim pytaniem. jak w xenial zmusic do permanentnego utrzymania sie polskich liter
<matcz> ?
<Dread> ustawić z gui.
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-07
<malutka> o/
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<TheNumb> itak
<TheNumb> itam
<TheNumb> witam
<TheNumb> tam
<drathir> TheNumb: witaj...
<pchamtaczke> hi ubuntu devs. I need help with launchpadlib. I need to retrive package's dsc information sorted by publish date
<Ashiren> omellete du fromage
<malutka> xD
<pchamtaczke> a to pl
<pchamtaczke> no kurr
<drathir> malutka: na krzyz ?
<drathir> malutka: dziekuje ^^
<drathir> bywa tu taki user...
<drathir> pchamtaczke: juz sie nie podszywaj pod jedynego kanalowego usera spoza pl co tu po angielsku pytanka zadaje... w sensie dwujezyczny, ale latwiej mu po eng pisac... ;p
<pchamtaczke> you mean me? Ohh no, its impossible!
<drathir> pchamtaczke: raczej nie ;p
<mati75> pchamtaczke: protip see changelog
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-08
<malutka> o/
<gjm> \o
<gjm> Cześć i czołem.
<drathir> malutka: witam...
<drathir> gjm: witam...
<matcz> czesc, ponawiam pytanie o polskie znaki w xenial :) tzn. jak permanentnie ustawic polskie znaki w xfce zeby po przelogowaniu byly dostepne pod alt+ litera
<gjm> xog.conf
<gjm> xorg, even
<bastetmilo> yo
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-09
<malutka> o/
<jacekowski> \o
<drathir> bastetmilo: wb ^^
<drathir> bry...
<bastetmilo> hi drathir :)
<gjm> bastetmilo: Cześć!
<bastetmilo> hej gjm!
<grek> czesc
<grek> mam karter nvidia Quadro 2000
<grek> ma 3 2wyjscia ale obslkuguej 2 monitory jendoczesnie
<grek> czy jak dokupie druga taka sama karte widze ze nie sa zbyt drogie 150 zl
<grek> to beda dzialac razem tzn czy bede mugl podlaczyc 3 monitory bo na 3 robie od dawna
<grek> a wymienilem kompa i chce to jakos ustawic
<grek> chodzi mi o dzialanie na sterach nvidia z akceleracja bez tego scrolowanie jest tak slabe ze maly ma to sens
<grek> wie moze ktos jak to jest z 2 kartami izycznymi
<drathir> grek: ona pod samym displayport minimum 2 monitory obsluzyc powinna...
<grek> obsluguje 2
<grek> rewelacyjnie
<drathir> chyba ze to cos starego ;p
<grek> ale nie 3
<grek> http://allegro.pl/nvidia-quadro-2000-1gb-gddr5-128-bit-cuda-gw-fv23-i7140909634.html
<grek> a kompa takiego kupilem
<grek> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=7164255784
<grek> smiga jak rakieta
<grek> ale potrzebuje 3 mitory - nigdy nie mialem 2 fizyccznych kart
<grek> chodzi mi czy to samo zadziala czy tydzien konfuguracji :)
<grek> ale 3 moniotorow nie obsluguje i na windowsie sprawdzilem bo ma wbudowany tez nie wiec p-o prostu to model na 2 karty
<Mhrok> grek: żeby było precyzyjnie - chcesz mieć ustawienie: dwie karty, trzy monitory, dwa przy pierwszej i jeden na drugiej?
<grek> tak
<grek> dokladnie
<grek> teraz moge to osiagnac mam usb grafike takie ustrojstwo ale wlaczajac stery xorg - co wylacza accelereacje grafiki i scrolowanie po prostu nie dzialala wiec kombinuje jak by nvidia ich sterownik umial obslugiewac dwie karty jednoczesnie to mial bym 4 wyjscia
<drathir> a to juz calkiem ;p
<drathir> 3 to na jednej powinno pociagnac ;p
<grek> nie ciagnie - czytalem ze ten model tak ma
<grek> ma 3 wyjscia i 2 aktywne
<grek> jednoczesnie na windowsie tak samo wiec skoro na ich sterach na win nie dziala to nie ma co dalej szukac ale dolozuyl bym jeszcze te 150 zl na 2 karte tylko czy to moze zadzialac nie wiem jak dziala to sli czy cos
<Mhrok> grek: same DP powinny ogarnąć te trzy monitory, tak mi się zdaje
<grek> tam sa 2 dp + dvi
<Mhrok> grek: https://www.displayport.org/cables/driving-multiple-displays-from-a-single-displayport-output/
<Mhrok> inna sprawa, że to chyba nomitory muszą też obsługiwać
<Mhrok> Nie znam się.
<drathir> na dwoch to z 6 minimum ;p
<drathir> # of Digital Outputs 3 ( 2 out of 3 active at a time )
<grek> a o tym nie wiedzialem ale karta ma 1 gb moze jakies ograniczenie ma
<grek> ale w sumie nie sadze bo czemu by na 2 dp + dvi nie dzialalo pisze
<grek> MetaMode 1 of Screen 0 has more than 2 active display devices.
<drathir> czyli nawet najprostsz konfiguracja 2xdisplay+analogt juz daje Ci 3
<drathir> display+dvi+analog tez 3...
<grek> nie ma analoga to 1
<drathir> Dual Link DVI-I 	1
<drathir> DisplayPort 	2
<drathir> # of Digital Outputs 	3 ( 2 out of 3 active at a time )
<drathir> # of Analog Outputs 	1
<drathir> czyli Twoja ma mniej w takim razie...
<grek> no tak to wyflada a wkladal ktos moze 2 karty nvidi takie same
<drathir> do referencyjnej ze strony nviddi sie odnosze do tego modelu...
<grek> zadzialaaja obie jednoczesnie nie mowie oczywiscie o jakims akceleracji jednego ekranu tylko po prostu dodatkowe ektany
<drathir> grek: o ile psu uciagnie... tak ~1550W na same grafiki zarezerwuj...
<drathir> 150W *
<grek> jakos dam rade z pradem
<grek> procek kompa ? tu chyba nie ma problemu 6 rdzenie xenon kupilem wlasnie po 2 tys jakis mega komp
<grek> jakos rzczywscie rewelacja
<grek> jak nowy a nowy to pewnie kosztowal
<drathir> ;p a tak po prostu przy starcie powinno Ci wykryc... ale nie testowane...
<grek> ale jako mowie przyzwyczilem sie do 3 monitorow i nie odpuszcze
<grek> :)
<drathir> juz zerkam na kompa...
<grek> http://allegro.pl/show_item.php?item=7164255784
<grek> tak pieknej obudowy jeszcze nie widzialem w sensie w srodku pieknie kabelki itd poukladane :)
<grek> na uzywke mnie stac :)
<Mhrok> grek: to jest Dell, to dlatego raczej ;)
<grek> no doceniam dell mialem ale nie takiej klasy to nowe to pewnie z 10k kosztowalo
<drathir> wzieloby to allegro w koncu ssl-a naprawilo ;/
<drathir> porazka...
<grek> z czym ssl czy tym kompem ? :)
<drathir> The page isn’t redirecting properly
<drathir> Firefox has detected that the server is redirecting the request for this address in a way that will never complete.
<drathir> This problem can sometimes be caused by disabling or refusing to accept cookies.
<grek> :)
<drathir> z allegro ;p
<grek> :)
<drathir> grek: na xeony to zarezerwuj 200W tak na oko;p
<grek> jak beda dzialac jak dzialaja to daje im to
<grek> przesiadlem sie z laptopa i dziala to wysmienicie
<drathir> tak z 500W markowym albo 650W bez golda ;p
<grek> pisze 670 wiec da rade :) a od razu pomieszczenie grzeje :)
<grek> w biurze to mam ale naszym naszej mikro firmy wiec nie ze za darmo ale damy rade - ale chodzi eby dzialalo dobrze
<grek> ale co myslicie - z kartami czy 2 karty nvidia beda dzialac razem
<drathir> grek: nie no normalnie to zapewne 250W podejrzewam ciagnie... ale musisz miec zapas jak na obroty wskoczy...
<drathir> grek: nvidia nie pamietam dokladnie ale ma problem powyzej 5 bodajze?
<grek> powyzej 5 czego
<drathir> ale ta jakies ograniczenie winzgrozy pod linuxem problemu nie powinno byc ;p
<drathir> grek: 5 grafik ;p
<grek> acha czyli jak dokupie taka sama grafike (czy to w czyms pomoze czy po prostu dodac jeszcze jedna nvidie ?
<grek> ale mowie o sterach nvidi nie novau one mi jakos nie dzialaja (nie mowie o graniu)
<drathir> crossfirex chyba tylko z amd i na okreslonych plytach glownych ;p
<grek> tzn dzialaja ale za wolno okno podczas przenoszania skacze a nie sunie sie tak samo okno przegladrki
<drathir> stery nvidii to zawsze niewiadoma, ale w teorii po prostu powinno widziec jako dwa osobne uklady, ale nigdy nie bawilem sie z sterami nvidii pod linuxem...;p
<drathir> grek: poczytaj wiki archa tam bylo cos takiego...
<grek> ok wloze karte od ijnego kompa nvidie zobacze co sie stanie
<grek> wylaczam kompa dzieki za pomoc
<drathir> trzeba bylo tylko opcje dodac... a normalnie zawsze trzeba sprawdzic ktora karta aktywn jest domyslnie, bo moze byc intel w uzyciu ;p
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-10
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/YUjxkdlm6Ysvx4kr0tFkCtAAbAVGsctL_DnkK3FpMP4.jpg?w=624&s=88b3a807d04c773bc8662d85a5a864db
<malutka> o/
<malutka> :o
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/tbRZKOkEYIFhIi-imOuQg1eepGggrL-EwAwYSKckMi0.jpg?w=1024&s=1b2c1fb1dd404bfd208fd3c709f46fae
<Ashiren> :6 https://i.redditmedia.com/LFrTWNw8Vw39pFsRHMMr2Jh-zFiannPg-oX-pLI8qd4.jpg?w=690&s=4b2df26ec96bc252d3f4019315213fde
<Ashiren> ^_^ https://i.redditmedia.com/tbRZKOkEYIFhIi-imOuQg1eepGggrL-EwAwYSKckMi0.jpg?w=1024&s=1b2c1fb1dd404bfd208fd3c709f46fae
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.imgur.com/kKwVge8.gifv
<d42> :3
<malutka> :3
<Mhrok> :3
<dfgg> :3
<malutka> xD http://www.wiocha.pl/1492742,Kotek
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redditmedia.com/Dxp0VECOhNM6nksrFmGs9HxRMbVpvbs514ejcMDTDpw.jpg?w=576&s=13baff7bc0cdf282b8b12eed3a30e2a1
<Ashiren> o.o http://i.imgur.com/Utarrsa.jpg
<malutka> :3
#ubuntu-pl 2018-02-11
<malutka> o/
<Mhrok> Hejka
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-03
<drathir> bry...
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-04
<malutka> o/
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-05
<malutka> o./
<sylwek-ibmr50e> dobry wieczor
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-06
<malutka> o/
<inzaghi89> [02/lut 20:30:38] <jacekowski> co niestety ma dosyc powazne implikacje jesli chodzi o bezpieczenstwo calego systemu
<inzaghi89> ó, to nie wiedziałem
<inzaghi89> to może jednak zostanę sobie na openvpn sprawdzonym
<sylwek-ibmr50e> dobry wieczor
<Ashiren> ohai
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-07
<jacekowski> inzaghi89: wszystko co jest w kernelu albo jest odpalone jako root moze zrobic co tylko chce w systemie
<jacekowski> inzaghi89: nowy nieprzetestowany kod sieciowy z takimi uprawnieniami to proszenie sie o nieszczescie
<drathir> jacekowski: glowny dev projektu wydaje sie spoko, ale co racja to racja choc niby juz audyty mial ale ciagle swieze... ale to nie zmienia faktu i tak ladnie miec 'bezpieczna' alternatywe dla gre... plus, ze kod otwarty i powini szybko wylapywac rzeczy, a w miedzyczasie mozna (jak dobrze pamietam) zostac przy implementacji go w userlandzie...
<Ashiren> no i to tylko 4k linii kodu
<skm_> dzien dobry, szczesc Boze
<malutka> o/
<jacekowski> drathir: ale to czy ktos jest spoko niewiele znaczy
<jacekowski> drathir: zaimplementowac kryptografie bez bugow jest trudno
<jacekowski> drathir: nie bez powodu jestesmy obecnie na TLS 1.3 (a poprzednio byl SSL 1,2,3 TLS1.0,1.1,1.2 - lacznie 6 roznych protokolow) - jest to bardzo trudne do zrobienia bez bledow
<drathir> jacekowski: z jednej strony fakt z drugiej nie potrzeba nam nastepnego systemd...
<jacekowski> bardziej chodzi mi o fakt ze nie uzywa openssl z tls1.3 ktore jest znane i przetestowane
<jacekowski> on tam nawet znany algorytm kryptograficzny zaimplementowal po swojemu (co potencjalnie pozwala na wyciek roznych informacji)
<drathir> jacekowski: zapewne dlatego trzymane jest minimum domyslnie wspierane zapewne wiekszy wybor bedzie mozliwy za pomoca czegos w stylu modulow w userspace/kernelu ?
<drathir> jacekowski: a z tls to bardziej powiedzialbym, ze nie chca zmieniac bo ludzie uzywaja starych wersji...
<jacekowski> tak jak mowilem, moduly w kernelu to proszenie sie o nieszczescie
<jacekowski> to byla jedna zaleta openvpn, nie wymagal nic nowego w kernelu
<drathir> jacekowski: z tego co pamietam moge byc w bledzie t zostalo obgolocone do minimum zeby sam wg dzialal z predefiowanym szyfrowanem najbezpieczniejszym teoretycznie na dana chwile... ale w mysl zasady to racja, ze przewaznie to tylko kwestia czasu...
<drathir> jacekowski: ale ipsec to tragedia jest w konfiuracji i kompatybilnosci w porownaniu z wg... fajnie bedzie miec alternatywe na slabym sprzecie...
<jacekowski> ipsec jest stary ale tez ma swoje zalety
<jacekowski> openvpn zreszta tez umie duzo rzeczy ktorych wireguard nie umie
<jacekowski> jak l2 tunele
<jacekowski> a tak w ramach ciekawostki jak kogos interesuje
<jacekowski> mialem ostatnio porownanie pomiedzy polska a angielska sluzba zdrowia
<jacekowski> publiczna w polsce to bylo ze mam sobie pojsc i termin moze bedzie za 2 lata, a prywatnie, pomimo umowienia sie bylo "nie ma pana doktora i co nam pan zrobi", a dzwonilem dzien wczesniej
<jacekowski> potwierdzic
<jacekowski> i zreszta potem jak sobie poczytalem jak wyglada standard po takiej operacji w polsce
<jacekowski> 10 dni lezenia w szpitalu bez ruchu
<jacekowski> a tutaj, w publicznym szpitalu mialem przez pierwsze 24h wlasna pielegniarke (bardzo ladna i mila zreszta)
<jacekowski> i nielimitowana morfina
<drathir> jacekowski: najwieksze ograniczenie openvpn to przepustowosc przy szybkich laczach...
<jacekowski> drathir: to kwestia algorytmu szyfrujacego, wireguard uzywa ChaCha ktory jest szybszy od AESa (ktory jest domyslny w openvpn)
<jacekowski> ale to jest kompromis
<drathir> jacekowski: ciekawe czy openvpn wprowadzi tez nowe algo...
<drathir> jacekowski: a co do uk nie wiem jak przy zabiegach, ale u lekarzy z tego co slyszalem od osob to problem, zeby dostac zwykle przeciwbolowe...
<jacekowski> drathir: nie mialem najmniejszego problemu
<jacekowski> a samemu szpitalowi moge bardzo niewiele zarzucic
<jacekowski> jedzenie niestety szpitalne
<jacekowski> na granicy akceptowalnosci,
<jacekowski> i pobudka o 6 rano zeby pobierac krew
<drathir> jacekowski: a z ciekawosci jak z napojami wlasne ? czy jakies dystrybutory dostepne ?
<jacekowski> jako ze to anglia to herbate byliby gotowi podlaczyc w kroplowce
<jacekowski> soki i takie tam pielegniarka przynosila z lodowki na zawolanie
<drathir> jacekowski: ++ to to lubie z wejscia w takim razie...
<jacekowski> wode pilnowali zeby kazdy mial w dzbanku przy lozku
<drathir> jak jest herbata bez limitu to jak all inclusive ^^
<jacekowski> a i jeszcze byl incydent z dziadkiem po przekatnej ode mnie
<jacekowski> ktory sie bardzo do dupy trafil czasowo
<jacekowski> bo akurat cewnik mi wyciagneli ale jeszcze litr kroplowki lecial
<jacekowski> albo i nawet 2
<jacekowski> i akurat jak mi sie zachcialo sikac to pielegniarki ratowaly dziadka a ja tu bylem podlaczony do wszystkiego
<jacekowski> bo dziadek sobie wyciagnal nie wiem jak to sie nazywa ale taka dosyc powazna rurke z tetnicy i krew sikala wszedzie
<drathir> jacekowski: masakra to nie za wesolo ;/ a on po wybudzeniu czy tak bez powodu cos mu przeskoczylo ?
<jacekowski> juz byl 2 albo 3 dni po operacji
<jacekowski> i nagle mu tak odjebalo ze sie odlaczyl
<jacekowski> poza tym ze chyba byl przygluchy bo strasznie glosno rozmawial przez telefon i chyba mu sie nudzilo nie sprawial wrazenia ze cos takiego odwali
<drathir> jacekowski: a to nie ciekawie... n wiesz zaraz po przebudzeniu to jeszcze bym zrzumial, ze zamrocony nie byl swiadom, a tak to troche gorzej... mam nadzieje, ze go odratowali...
<jacekowski> odratowali
<jacekowski> zatkali, dwie albo 3 kroplowki krwi dolali
<drathir> to by bylo na tyle w kwestji ze to tylko w filmach sobie rurki wyciagaja wstaja i ida...
<drathir> jacekowski: no to z "atrakcjami" pobyt nie ma co...
<jacekowski> zapytalem sie anestezjologa jak to jest z rurka od respiratora
<jacekowski> i tez sa ludzi co sami sobie wyciagaja
<jacekowski> ale jestem pod wrazeniem jak to wszystko profesjonalnie zrobione
<jacekowski> kilka tygodni wczesnej bylem w szpitalu na badania przed operacja, porozmawiac z doktorem i anestezjologiem
<jacekowski> doktorem chirurgiem
<jacekowski> potem 7 rano w szpitalu pobrali jeszcze raz krew, ogolili, zwazyli, zmierzyli, przebrali do fartuszka w zlym rozmiarze (jedyny rozmiar jaki jest - krazy legenda ze istnieja ludzie na ktorych ten fartuszek pasuje)
<drathir> jacekowski: z ta od respiratora to bym sie nie zdziwil, ze nawet mowe mozna sbie uszkodzic...
<jacekowski> w miedzyczasie jeszcze chirurg i anestezjolog byl zapytac czy mam jeszcze jakies pytania
<jacekowski> zawiezli do pokoju przed sala operacyjna gdzie robia narkoze
<drathir> jacekowski: ale w sumie znam osoby co potrafily sobie sonde bez znieczulenia wyciagnac... ;(
<jacekowski> podlaczyli ta rurke do zyly (do kroplowek) i ta do tentnicy (do monitorowania cisnienia)
<jacekowski> jeszcze bylo ostatnie czy na pewno nie mam wiecej pytan, jak powiedzialem ze duzo ale nic co musze wiedziec przed operacja to dali maske z tlenem i tyle pamietam
<drathir> jacekowski: pol biedy jak za dozy, bo tak z tylkiem za przeproszeniem na wierchu latac co zadna frajda...
<jacekowski> drathir: dlatego dalem sie zawiezc
<jacekowski> drathir: bo na mnie byl troche maly
<jacekowski> a potem jak sie obudzilem, to w zasadzie od razu mnie od respiratora odlaczyli
<jacekowski> jak sie tylko upewnili ze nie bedzie problemu
<jacekowski> dali guzik do morfiny
<drathir> jacekowski: ale to fajnie, ze z takim informacyjnym ze tak powiem pdejsciem, a nie jak hurtem ze nie masz pojecia co sie dzieje a oni w trybie jakbys musial sie znac na calej procedurze...
<jacekowski> tylko w polowie nocy jak pielegniarka musiala zaladowac morfine po raz kolejny
<jacekowski> zaczela sie mnie pytac czy mnie az tak boli
<jacekowski> bo zuzywam duzo wiecej morfiny niz inni pacjenci
<jacekowski> jak odpowiedzialem ze nie boli i naciskam bo moge to zostalo mi przypomniane ze mam naciskac jak boli a nie jak moge
<jacekowski> bo skonczy sie tym ze bede zygal
<jacekowski> a ja oczywiscie nie posluchalem
<jacekowski> jak to potem policzylem to w 3.5 dnia gdzie uzywalem morfiny zuzylem liczac po cenach "ulicznych" jakies £5000 morfiny
<drathir> jacekowski: teoretycznie wiekszosc automatow i tak powinna miec zabezpeczenie, ale tyle chociaz tyle Twojej "przyjemnosci"...
<jacekowski> drathir: ma zabezpieczenie ze dalo sie raz na 5 minut tylko nacisnac
<jacekowski> drathir: to jako ze nie bylo nic lepszego do roboty, to mialem ten guzik przed oczami i tylko czekalem na zielone swiatelko
<drathir> jacekowski: no to ladna sumka...
<jacekowski> drathir: szpital za to znacznie mniej placi
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-08
<drathir> jacekowski: a tak z ciekawosci moze i troche dziwne pytanie, ale jak z temp w pomieszczeniach znosnie ?
<jacekowski> troche za cieplo moim zdaniem
<jacekowski> spalem w samej pizamie bez zadnego przykrycia i bylo OK
<drathir> jacekowski: czyli w miare stala temp niezaleznie czy dzien czy noc... to nie tak zle w sumie...
<jacekowski> i jeszcze ciekawe rozwiazania techniczne
<jacekowski> monitor do ktorego zostalem podlaczony na samym poczatku
<drathir> jacekowski:  moim zdaniem najgorsze jak tem tak skacze cieplo zimno albo co jeszcze gorsze jakies przeciagi z korytarzy...
<jacekowski> byl ze mna do samego konca
<jacekowski> tylko go zdejmuja ze stacji dokujacej
<jacekowski> klada na lozku
<jacekowski> jada lozkiem na inny oddzial
<jacekowski> i monitor spowrotem idzie do stacji dokujacej
<drathir> jacekowski: podejrzewam,ze teoretycznie gdyby mial taka mozlowosc sprzet wykres mogliby podlaczyc do danych w kartotece/dokumentacji...
<jacekowski> i automatycznie sie podlacza do sieci, wie gdzie jest i pokazuje sie pielegniarce na zbiorczym ekrani
<jacekowski> drathir: i tak robi
<jacekowski> drathir: przy kazdym lozku komputer z dostepem do wszystkiego
<drathir> jacekowski: a i bateria zapewne spokojnie w razie w z pare godzin zapewne by podtrzymala sprzet w razie w...
<jacekowski> https://photos.app.goo.gl/QjABuLZmEhtgzSKi9
<jacekowski> https://photos.app.goo.gl/6Sd57HFefQrVGuHm7 - a tu jedzenie
<drathir> jacekowski: przynajmniej ciezej karty na lozku pomylic ^^
<drathir> a to naprawde nowoczesnie...
<drathir> jacekowski: z jedzeniem to jak w porzdnej restauracji conajmniej...
<jacekowski> drathir: menu wyglada znacznie lepiej niz w rzeczywistosci
<jacekowski> https://photos.app.goo.gl/xXE5CjSwdgiA4UBG7
<jacekowski> tak wygladalo w rzeczywistosci
<drathir> jacekowski: juz nawet nie wspominam o opcjach wegetarianskich...
<drathir> jacekowski: nom porcje nie jakies super wielkie, ale tez nie takie zeby sie glodowalo... w sam raz sie wydaja biorac pod uwage ze po zabiegach przejadac sie tez raczej nie za dobrze a i latac do ubikacji tez nie zawdze mozna...
<jacekowski> no po operacji nie mialem ochoty jesc, ale to jedzenie nie pomagalo
<drathir> jacekowski: a i co najwazniejsze jak z zasilaniem/ladowarka byla mozliwosc podladowania urzadzen ?
<jacekowski> tak, gniazdka byly
<jacekowski> wifi bylo
<drathir> jacekowski: wow o wifi to nawet bym nie pomyslal szczerze mowiac...
<jacekowski> no widzisz, a ja sie najpierw upewnilem ze wifi jest
<jacekowski> zreszta jak sie obudzilem, to pierwsza rzecz o ktora poprosilem to byl telefon
<jacekowski> z internetem
<jacekowski> bo w sumie bylem prawie 17h odlaczony od internetu
<jacekowski> moj rekord to 24h ale wspomagane alkoholem
<jacekowski> ide spac
<drathir> jacekowski: bez neta jak bez reki w dzisiejszych czasach niestety...
<drathir> jacekowski: kolorowych...
<malutka> o/
<Ashiren> happy Caturday
<Ashiren> o.o https://i.redd.it/i8jj14qtnge41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/0u5lmdti6we41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://thumbs.gfycat.com/ShinyFaroffHummingbird-mobile.mp4
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/0gna7icvwy531.jpg
<malutka> awwww
<Ashiren> :3 https://i1.kwejk.pl/k/obrazki/2020/02/MXSPGKOjAkKHGbda.jpg
<Ashiren> :1.5 https://i.redd.it/e4oupcfwdqf41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/fr8lf2a24qf41.jpg
<Ashiren> :3 https://i.redd.it/u2ba4j00flf41.png
<d42> owo
#ubuntu-pl 2020-02-09
<malutka> o/
<malutka> awwww Ashiren
